# SPA -Stick Pee-ers Anonymous - 3 Babies, 3 BFPs and 2TTCers catching up!



## Achelois

This thread has been started for TTCs although anyone is welcome! Its to chat, share information, symptoms and get a hug when you need one!

*Members*
Cookie_88
Clara cluck *Seren Jennifer Spice arrived fit and healthy on 22/04/12* - CONGRATS X
Achelois *BFP*
misshopefull *George James arrived fit and healthy 12/04/12* - CONGRATS X
Prepping *Wade arrived fit and healthy 16/08/2012* - CONGRATS X
GreyGirl *BFP*
Karine
justinmymind *BFP*


----------



## Clara cluck

He he he! Welcome fellow SPA-ers!

Luck, love and babydust to all!

:dust:

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hehe. I love it! Welcome all. Fx we get some BFPs to report soon :) 

Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## Achelois

YAY - youve found it! xx


----------



## Clara cluck

I am doing my own head in!! Sort of having little AF tainted but no sign of her just yet, I just want to know one way or the other, obviously I'd prefer one way!! Aagh! Today feels like the 2ww all in one day. Maybe one of you can tell me something funny to keep my mind off this?!

I think I'm going to be sad if she comes :wacko:

Why am I such a fruitloop all of a sudden?!

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Tainted = pains... stupid phone!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww hun I no its horrid waiting. Fx she doesn't come. It's hard not to think of anything else. 

I will make u smile...

Introducing - for the first time ever in this thread - drum roll please......

BUTT PLUGS!!!! 

Glad I got that off my chest... now it Def feels like home lol. 

Love to u all 
Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Aww hun I no its horrid waiting. Fx she doesn't come. It's hard not to think of anything else.
> 
> I will make u smile...
> 
> Introducing - for the first time ever in this thread - drum roll please......
> 
> BUTT PLUGS!!!!
> 
> Glad I got that off my chest... now it Def feels like home lol.
> 
> Love to u all
> Xxxx

Brilliant!!! That did the trick! Butt plugs!!!! :haha:

Thanks Cookie! No witch yet, need her to stay away a few more days til I get really excited though. 

How you doing Hun? And Achelois, how's things? 

So glad you girls are here to chat with :hugs: x


----------



## misshopefull

Hi everybody,

I thought the 2ww was bad but the past few days have been even worse. Was expecting the dreaded witch on Wed so i did a test that morning and got a BFN and today I am still waiting! 

I'm too scared to test again because i can't face seeing another BFN but i'm thinking I might have to test in the morning because i am driving myself mad going to the toilet every 2 minutes to check if anything has happened!

I'm also thinking that if the witch turns up in the next few days then next month i will have too calculate my cycle as being at least 34 days long so even more waiting:growlmad:

Anybody else testing tomorrow? x


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I thought the 2ww was bad but the past few days have been even worse. Was expecting the dreaded witch on Wed so i did a test that morning and got a BFN and today I am still waiting!
> 
> I'm too scared to test again because i can't face seeing another BFN but i'm thinking I might have to test in the morning because i am driving myself mad going to the toilet every 2 minutes to check if anything has happened!
> 
> I'm also thinking that if the witch turns up in the next few days then next month i will have too calculate my cycle as being at least 34 days long so even more waiting:growlmad:
> 
> Anybody else testing tomorrow? x

Ooh Misshopeful that sounds promising! I'd be the same, you must be just dying to find out. Keeping fingers crossed for you!! Keep us updated.

I probably won't test until next week if she's not shown up. My cycles are not exactly regular yet (had mirena removed mid Marchish) although 24 days seems to have been about right lately.

FXed for all SPA-ers!! Waiting on news!

:dust: xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara - glad it helped lol. So pleased shes staying away.... hopefully she will for atleast another 9 months lol. At least on Sunday I should no by late afternoon lol. 

I'm ok hun. Sporting some new Polaroid sunglasses lol. Perks of working for an opticians. Bargain spex lol. 

Misshopefull - sounding good girly. I'm like that, run to the loo every 2mins when I'm due on, just to check lol. Good luck testing tomorrow. Fx for u sweetie. Surely its looking good if she was due Wed? Fx for u xxx. 

Now this is gonna sound stupid. But where is this thread lol. I keep going in to the old thread for the link lmao. Im so dumb but I don't no where we are girls. 

Achelois - where are you girl! I'm dying to know how your getting on. hope you haven't been caught yet 

Xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Room for a little one? I feel like I'm buying aw pack opks every month...I'm constantly peeing on sticks and taking my temps...I've been ttc since last December...


----------



## Cookie_88

GreyGirl said:


> Room for a little one? I feel like I'm buying aw pack opks every month...I'm constantly peeing on sticks and taking my temps...I've been ttc since last December...

Course you can. Welcome to SPA lol. 

When are you next testing? Feels like forever ttc sometimes. I've been ttc for a year lol. 

Enjoy our group. 

Ps... we are all a little mad and very random lol. Your gonna love it here lol


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Clara - glad it helped lol. So pleased shes staying away.... hopefully she will for atleast another 9 months lol. At least on Sunday I should no by late afternoon lol.
> 
> I'm ok hun. Sporting some new Polaroid sunglasses lol. Perks of working for an opticians. Bargain spex lol.
> 
> Misshopefull - sounding good girly. I'm like that, run to the loo every 2mins when I'm due on, just to check lol. Good luck testing tomorrow. Fx for u sweetie. Surely its looking good if she was due Wed? Fx for u xxx.
> 
> Now this is gonna sound stupid. But where is this thread lol. I keep going in to the old thread for the link lmao. Im so dumb but I don't no where we are girls.
> 
> Achelois - where are you girl! I'm dying to know how your getting on. hope you haven't been caught yet
> 
> Xxxx

Ooh get you in your new sunnies! 

To see where we are, look at the top of the page where it says 'Trying to conceive forums' etc. We're in TTC Groups and Discussions. Hope that helps. Don't worry, I did the same the first couple of times!!!

Xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Welcome Greygirl!

All this 'peeing on sticks' chat is making me think of dogs marking their territory!! Ha ha! Imagine us all wandering aroung lifting a leg!!

Oh dear, I think I'm losing it!!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Welcome Greygirl!
> 
> All this 'peeing on sticks' chat is making me think of dogs marking their territory!! Ha ha! Imagine us all wandering aroung lifting a leg!!
> 
> Oh dear, I think I'm losing it!!
> 
> xx

Haha... that made me choke on my cereal bar lmao. How funny lol. 
It's ok, I think going mad is a symptom of TTC lol. 

I agree though, I really wanna go test but promised myself I won't until Monday if witch is a no show. Don't wanna see anymore bfn right now. 

Ok I will look for it that way but im sure I looked there. who knows lol. Brain dead from work :p


----------



## Achelois

Hello all my gorgeous girls. You've already made me giggle literally out loud on the train home!!! 

New spec cookie?!? Get you! You can wear them when we hook up! Where's that pic of the tattoo?!?

Clara loving the prompt for something to make you smile. Butt plugs away!!! Lol. Has she stayed away for ya?

So I tried a pg test this morning and didn't have enough pee so it failed. I hot a bit on it bit not enough but being the div I am I saved it to try and re use till I get some later. Now I know re use doesn't work but when I pulled it out just before inledt work still no sign of af btw it had two pink lines. So it could be evap or it could be.... I dunno but I am peeing my pants with excitement. If af comes now I'm gonna be GUTTED she's about 10 hours late!!!

Will test again later or tomorrow morning or both?

Welcome to all our newbies! I will add you to the start page as soon as I'm near a pc

love to you all xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Hello all my gorgeous girls. You've already made me giggle literally out loud on the train home!!!
> 
> New spec cookie?!? Get you! You can wear them when we hook up! Where's that pic of the tattoo?!?
> 
> Clara loving the prompt for something to make you smile. Butt plugs away!!! Lol. Has she stayed away for ya?
> 
> So I tried a pg test this morning and didn't have enough pee so it failed. I hot a bit on it bit not enough but being the div I am I saved it to try and re use till I get some later. Now I know re use doesn't work but when I pulled it out just before inledt work still no sign of af btw it had two pink lines. So it could be evap or it could be.... I dunno but I am peeing my pants with excitement. If af comes now I'm gonna be GUTTED she's about 10 hours late!!!
> 
> Will test again later or tomorrow morning or both?
> 
> Welcome to all our newbies! I will add you to the start page as soon as I'm near a pc
> 
> love to you all xxxx

hell yea I will wear them, even if its raining lol. 

Omg I'm sooooooo excited for you. Test test test. I hope it wasn't a evap hunni. Hurry up home and test. I so want you to get your bfp. 

Hehe, I'm chasing you from thread to thread atm lol. Been waiting for. you all day for an update. the suspense has killed me. 

But Omg. I'm so fricken excited for you. 

Stay away witch.... your not welcome here :D 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I tried to get my tattoo on here but don't no how :( 

Will try again..... I promise lol.


----------



## Achelois

Bless ya! I've been trying to figure out where the he'll I should post all day!!!! From now on it's here. Let's hope our early week tests were too early for both of us and we both get our bfps. God I'dve SO freaking excited!!!

I'll get two cheapie tonight and try one. Then again if no af tomorrow morning and if nothing by Sunday I'll do the digi. Sh1tting myself! Need a butt plug!! Rofl xxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh and yes!! Tattoo photo PLEASE! X


----------



## Cookie_88

did it do it????
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cookie_88

YAY!!!!!! Did it!!! on my laptop lol


----------



## Achelois

WOW!!!! It's stunning hunni and you look like you have the figure for it! Lovely sweetie. Now you know how to upload I'll be expecting an uploaded bfp Sunday! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> WOW!!!! It's stunning hunni and you look like you have the figure for it! Lovely sweetie. Now you know how to upload I'll be expecting an uploaded bfp Sunday! Xxx

Thank-you :D so pleased with it. Yea I only got it cos I stole the pic off my Facebook page on my laptop. Not sure how I'm gonna do that with a BFP... but knowing my history I'm sure I'll have time to figure it out lol. :happydance:

Haha, imagine that tattoo once I get my bfp and have had baby.... stretched to hell.... hmm, didn't think about that at the time lol. Oh well. 

I want to see your bfp now! I'm getting more impatient about yours than Sunday for me lol 

Xxx


----------



## Achelois

You are such a sweetie. Thanks darlin but would love it for both of us / all of us xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Welcome Greygirl!

All this 'peeing on sticks' chat is making me think of dogs marking their territory!! Ha ha! Imagine us all wandering aroung lifting a leg!!

Oh dear, I think I'm losing it!!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Would be amazing for us / all to carry on this journey together but i feel I'm gonna get left behind... idk. Oh well lol, fx for all of us :p


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh my god! So much has been happening since I logged in!

Sorry I posted the above twice by the way, my iPhone thought it would be a good idea:wacko:

Achelois I'm so excited for you!! Agh! I wanna know what happens!! I'll be checking this thread every 5 minutes! Cookie your tatt is fab! I love it! One day there'll be a little heart beating inside that tummy to match it :hugs:

No witch here yet. Keeping fingers crossed but had some AF twinges so I'm not getting my hopes up. 

Not sure what to do with myself. Thought about a run but a bit scared of overexertion just in case... However I need some exercise as I've put on a few pounds!! Grr, maybe I'll walk. Good compromise.

Achelois, I am desperate for you to get that BFP but you have to promise not to leave the group; SPA for life! :winkwink: he he! Want to follow any BFP journeys any of us make! Maybe we should get tattoos of 'SPA and proud!' ! By the way 'I'm sh1tting myself, I need butt plugs' had me rofl nearly needing them too! Nutter! Ha ha!

Buckets of baby dust ladies!! :dust: xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Bless ya! I've been trying to figure out where the he'll I should post all day!!!! From now on it's here. Let's hope our early week tests were too early for both of us and we both get our bfps. God I'dve SO freaking excited!!!
> 
> I'll get two cheapie tonight and try one. Then again if no af tomorrow morning and if nothing by Sunday I'll do the digi. Sh1tting myself! Need a butt plug!! Rofl xxx

Haha. This slipped past me earlier. Love the butt plugs. 

Hurry up and test. Lol. I'm going mad here 

Fx fx fx fx fx fx for you and everyone else :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Oh my god! So much has been happening since I logged in!
> 
> Sorry I posted the above twice by the way, my iPhone thought it would be a good idea:wacko:
> 
> Achelois I'm so excited for you!! Agh! I wanna know what happens!! I'll be checking this thread every 5 minutes! Cookie your tatt is fab! I love it! One day there'll be a little heart beating inside that tummy to match it :hugs:
> 
> No witch here yet. Keeping fingers crossed but had some AF twinges so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Not sure what to do with myself. Thought about a run but a bit scared of overexertion just in case... However I need some exercise as I've put on a few pounds!! Grr, maybe I'll walk. Good compromise.
> 
> Achelois, I am desperate for you to get that BFP but you have to promise not to leave the group; SPA for life! :winkwink: he he! Want to follow any BFP journeys any of us make! Maybe we should get tattoos of 'SPA and proud!' ! By the way 'I'm sh1tting myself, I need butt plugs' had me rofl nearly needing them too! Nutter! Ha ha!
> 
> Buckets of baby dust ladies!! :dust: xx

Hehe. You made me giggle with the butt plugs. God this place OS gonna be fun. 

Yes even when you girls get bfps you still gotta stay here. I don't wanna be left all alone lol. 

Hurry up and test girls, I'm going mad here lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Any news? I'm going mad here xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

None from me sorry! Achelois?

Just walked up to Alexandra Palace, such an amazing view and the sun was setting. Think I needed that.

Love to al xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Cheers for checking in lol. Oh I'm jealous, I want. Pretty veiw. Instead I hear trains going past every 5 mins lol. But having cuddles with my dragons so not all bad. 

Pleased the witch hasn't shown for u. Fx and keep me updated xxxx


----------



## bittybobby

Hello all. Still waiting for AF here at Baby Making Central. Pretty sure tonight is the night. DH is being very positive about the whole thing bless him. If I can summon up the courage I may test in the morning....if I don't get AF that is. Yikes!


----------



## Cookie_88

bittybobby said:


> Hello all. Still waiting for AF here at Baby Making Central. Pretty sure tonight is the night. DH is being very positive about the whole thing bless him. If I can summon up the courage I may test in the morning....if I don't get AF that is. Yikes!

oooo sounds good hun :) fx for tomorrow hun. Make sure u let us no. :)
I'm getting af type cramping and feeling rather nauseous right now. i normally get cramps about half hour before af shows so wouldn't be surprised if she comes early, just to be spiteful. feeling pretty pants tbh. 

Just hoping you girls have some good news to share in the next few days 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Ladies you've had me in stitches. Pmsl! Xxx oh took me out to his "family do" great. No time to purchase more tests. So don't know. But af still isn't here. 


Will I leave you're forum??!? NEVER. I started this and I'll finish it!! LOL xxx I willl never leave. Certainly not until ALL you ladies get your bfp me included.
Will keep you posted of nothing by Sunday digi on it's way!

SO EXCITED!! Xxx bfps for you ladies waiting!!

Cookie keep us posted this weekend darlin


Love you all xxxx spa 4eva innit! Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg I wrote a huge reply then deleted it :cry: So I'm gonna make this short lol. 

Naughty OH - doesn't he know I've been sat here all night waiting for your bfp! Lmao. It's great she's stayed away. Fx she stays away hunni. 

Good everyone having this journey together. Stuck here always now lol. 

Yea we will see, not holding out much hope tbh but we shall see. 

Fx for you and everyone else. 

Keep me posted :D 

Much love to all my fellow SPAs lol xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girlies

..... She got me ;( BOO!!! Never mind it means I get to talk butt plugs and go through all the excitement with youblovely girlies from now on. 

Fingers crossed you girls get your bfps this month. 

Thanks for all your support 

Love

a xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for all the warm welcome comments :)


----------



## Ananya

Achelois said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> ..... She got me ;( BOO!!! Never mind it means I get to talk butt plugs and go through all the excitement with youblovely girlies from now on.
> 
> Fingers crossed you girls get your bfps this month.
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Love
> 
> a xxx

I am still waiting for mine! Such a shame but now you can concentrate on ttc again x


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs: Oh Achelois, boo to the witch :( That's pants. Onwards to next month and butt plugs! 

Fingers crossed for all you others: Cookie, Bitty Bobby, Ananya, misshopeful and Greygirl.

No witch here yet but like I keep saying, cycle not quite sorted yet so nobody's allowed to get excited just yet! Grrr, I wanna know though! 

Anyway, enjoy your Saturday ladies! Love hugs and :dust: xx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks Clara! Hoping you get your bfp hunni. Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

So this is the latest. . .

I caved in last night and did a clearblue test, the kind where a cross gives you a positive result. I got the thinest, fainest line but it was defenitely a line. After reading every word of the instructions i found out that the two lines that make the cross should be the same width and mine wasn't :nope:

So this morning i bought a first response test and that was a BFN :growlmad:

My past two cycles were spot on 31 days and the one before those [first one since i stopped taking the pil] was 32 days. I am now on day 35. 

I started having mild cramps/stomach pain on monday so have being expecting the witch ever since monday morning.

I am so fed up now and driving myself mad with my frequent trips to the toilet to check for any developments :blush:.

Any advice please ladies x


----------



## Clara cluck

Will do hun, don't hold your breath though! xx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois, really sorry the witch got you xx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> So this is the latest. . .
> 
> I caved in last night and did a clearblue test, the kind where a cross gives you a positive result. I got the thinest, fainest line but it was defenitely a line. After reading every word of the instructions i found out that the two lines that make the cross should be the same width and mine wasn't :nope:
> 
> So this morning i bought a first response test and that was a BFN :growlmad:
> 
> My past two cycles were spot on 31 days and the one before those [first one since i stopped taking the pil] was 32 days. I am now on day 35.
> 
> I started having mild cramps/stomach pain on monday so have being expecting the witch ever since monday morning.
> 
> I am so fed up now and driving myself mad with my frequent trips to the toilet to check for any developments :blush:.
> 
> Any advice please ladies x

Aw Misshopefull hang in there Hun, you're not out till the witch turns up. How long have you been on the pill? Cycles can take a while to regulate. I guess it's a waiting game for now. At least you have us crazies to keep you amused! We're all here for you chick. Keeping my fingers crossed you get that BFP soon xx

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh a I'm gutted for you :( horrible witch :( 

Misshopefull, like Clara said your not out til the wicked witch gets you so no af is still a good sign. I've read it can sometimes take a while to get a bfp on a hpt so hang on in there. 

Clara - fx she stays away and its not just your cycles being mean. 

I was kinda expecting witch today after feeling so crappy last night but she isn't here. Will see what tomorrow brings I guess. Still feeling really nauseous so who knows :s 

So looks like we have butt plugs and eachothers madness to keep us going. 
Onwards and up to the next cycle. 

Enjoy your day ladies, I'm stuck at work :( joys of working in retail hey girls lol. 

Hugs and xxx to all you spas xxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh misshopeful I know what you mean. It's better to know if it's a bfn so you can just get on with it but waiting and not knowing must be agonising. If you haven't had anything by day 38 I'd go and ask the doctors for a blood test. Relax and have a glass of wine which is what I did last night and I think just relaxing and not thinking about it brought af. You never know girl you could have a bfp cooking in there and it's just taking time for hgc levels to be high enough for the teat to show positive. I read on here one girl was 5 months preggers and her test was still showing negative! Everyones different. Hang in there hunni & fingers crossed for bfp for you. As clara rightly says you're not out until the witch gets ya xxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie_88 said:


> Oh a I'm gutted for you :( horrible witch :(
> I was kinda expecting witch today after feeling so crappy last night but she isn't here. Will see what tomorrow brings I guess. Still feeling really nauseous so who knows :s
> 
> So looks like we have butt plugs and eachothers madness to keep us going.
> Onwards and up to the next cycle.
> 
> Enjoy your day ladies, I'm stuck at work :( joys of working in retail hey girls lol.
> 
> Hugs and xxx to all you spas xxx

thanks hunni. At least I know now and can get on! Really have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow and really hope she doesn't get you. 

Have a good day at work sweetie rrrubbbissh working weekends ;( xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea sucks working every Saturday :(
I'm not holding my breath. Cramping again, which is strange as normally only cramp half hour before af shows. Who knows what my stupid body is doing. 

Enjoy the sun ladies and I'll check in on my next break 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks for the kind words ladies :hugs:

I came off the pill in jan. First cycle was 32 days, next two were 31 days. Last time i came off the pill i think i was having 31 day cycles but i was pregnant by the third month so not much to compare it to! This is only my 3 month of ttc as we didn't try on my first pill free month this time.

I thought the two week wait was hard but being late and having BFN is even worse. Just want to get on with next cycle if this is a no. :growlmad:

I think a cheeky glass of wine is called for tonight!

Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## bittybobby

Cookie_88 said:


> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. Still waiting for AF here at Baby Making Central. Pretty sure tonight is the night. DH is being very positive about the whole thing bless him. If I can summon up the courage I may test in the morning....if I don't get AF that is. Yikes!
> 
> oooo sounds good hun :) fx for tomorrow hun. Make sure u let us no. :)
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

Hi Cookie - updating you as requested.

2 BFNs today. 1 x Boots digital and 1 x Clearblue (which I bought this afternoon as it says I can test 4 days before and as I dont have a clue when my AF is due I thought I'd give it a shot!)

Still no AF but no cramping today either. 

Hope you're having a nice day :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

bittybobby said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. Still waiting for AF here at Baby Making Central. Pretty sure tonight is the night. DH is being very positive about the whole thing bless him. If I can summon up the courage I may test in the morning....if I don't get AF that is. Yikes!
> 
> oooo sounds good hun :) fx for tomorrow hun. Make sure u let us no. :)
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Cookie - updating you as requested.
> 
> 2 BFNs today. 1 x Boots digital and 1 x Clearblue (which I bought this afternoon as it says I can test 4 days before and as I dont have a clue when my AF is due I thought I'd give it a shot!)
> 
> Still no AF but no cramping today either.
> 
> Hope you're having a nice day :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the update hun. Bfns suck :( fx its just too early to test hun. Fx witch stays away. No cramping is good too. :hugs: 

I've been feeling weird all day. Absolutely shattered. Thank god work wasn't too manic :D 
My cramps area weird, come and go, not as strong as normal af cramps. Idk, should no tomorrow though. Really hoping witch doesn't show but not holding out much hope tbh. 

Misshopefull - enjoy your vino hun. Hope you find out either way, sooner rather than later hunni xxx 

Hope everyone's ok and having a lovely weekend 

Xxx


----------



## Ananya

Still no sign! I have not tested either anymore. Maybe tuesday or wednesday x


----------



## Achelois

Wow girls. She hasn't got you yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all xxx let me know. Xx 

Cookie - really want a bfp for you gorgeous. Good luck laydee xxxx

clara - hope you're hanging in there darlin xx

misshopefull / bitty / ananya - keep testing you're not out yet! Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Yea sucks working every Saturday :(
> I'm not holding my breath. Cramping again, which is strange as normally only cramp half hour before af shows. Who knows what my stupid body is doing.
> 
> Enjoy the sun ladies and I'll check in on my next break
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx

 fingers crossed hunni! x I know what you mean about working saturdays, I used to do that too. At least you can put your feet up tonight :)



misshopefull said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies :hugs:
> 
> I came off the pill in jan. First cycle was 32 days, next two were 31 days. Last time i came off the pill i think i was having 31 day cycles but i was pregnant by the third month so not much to compare it to! This is only my 3 month of ttc as we didn't try on my first pill free month this time.
> 
> I thought the two week wait was hard but being late and having BFN is even worse. Just want to get on with next cycle if this is a no. :growlmad:
> 
> I think a cheeky glass of wine is called for tonight!
> 
> Hope your all having a good day x

 Good for you! I had a sneaky glass of Prosecco today too! Thinking of you x



bittybobby said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittybobby said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. Still waiting for AF here at Baby Making Central. Pretty sure tonight is the night. DH is being very positive about the whole thing bless him. If I can summon up the courage I may test in the morning....if I don't get AF that is. Yikes!
> 
> oooo sounds good hun :) fx for tomorrow hun. Make sure u let us no. :)
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Cookie - updating you as requested.
> 
> 2 BFNs today. 1 x Boots digital and 1 x Clearblue (which I bought this afternoon as it says I can test 4 days before and as I dont have a clue when my AF is due I thought I'd give it a shot!)
> 
> Still no AF but no cramping today either.
> 
> Hope you're having a nice day :hugs:Click to expand...

 No AF = still a possibility! Fingers Xed the witch stays away! 'Baby Making Central' makes me giggle! x



Ananya said:


> Still no sign! I have not tested either anymore. Maybe tuesday or wednesday x

I'm the same! No symptoms either. I'll test tue or we'd if no witch by then. Good luck Hun x

I've been in London today with OH. We wandered about, met a friend then we all went to Gay Pride! I've never been! It's fab, so colourful and energetic, really interesting and refreshing. Then a wander about in Fortnum and Mason to see how the other half live! Had a great day, what did you all get up to? Any plans for Sunday?

Well, thinking of you ALL ladies! Enjoy your evening xx

:dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Achelois, just saw you posted as I did my mammoth catch up! How you doing hunni? Had a good day? Hope you had a glas or two of vino! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Hehe. Been our for a nice meal with friends and DF. Had a lovely night and a few cheeky glasses of wine. Wots my heels which was stupid of me. I'm 6ft tall and went to a pub which had low beams. Luckily didn't knock myself out. 

Will see what tomorrow brings. 

Yea working every sat is hard but always been in retail so used to it lol. 

Fx she stays away. We need atleast 1 bfp in here. 

Checking out girlies. 
Much love xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Meant the need atleast one bfp here to you Clara. Hope you understand the typos. Stupid bloody phone xxxx


----------



## Ananya

I just did another test ladies! It ia still a BFN. I am getting menstrual cramps so not sure. I must have ovulated really late and so AF is probably late?

Any news on all you ladies?

Waiting impatiently to hear!


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi lovely ladies

The witch arrived this morning. I hate her.:growlmad:

Hope everyone's ok. Will keep checking in when I can to see how you're all getting on. 

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> I just did another test ladies! It ia still a BFN. I am getting menstrual cramps so not sure. I must have ovulated really late and so AF is probably late?
> 
> Any news on all you ladies?
> 
> Waiting impatiently to hear!

oooh :( wish it could of been a bfp for you sweetie. 
Still, ur not out till the witch shows so hang in their hun. 

Oh Clara :( seems this isn't our month :( onwards to the next cycle. Hopefully next month. :hugs: 

Me well, she's due today. Not here yet. Let's see if she stays away :) 

Have a good day ladies. Will update when the witch comes, on sure she's gonna lol. 

Love & xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

I agree with Cookie, hang in there Ananya, fingers Xed! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> I agree with Cookie, hang in there Ananya, fingers Xed! X

Hey hun. I sent that last msg too soon so edited it. Replied to u in there too. ^^^^^^^ up there lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Hun, there's still hope for you til she's here x

How do you edit? Didnt know you could do that! I'm going out for a yummy frothy coffee with OH. Feel like I could cry though!! Grrrr!

Thanks all for being here, lots of love x

PS one good thing is my cycle was 27 days this time, maybe it will settle into a 28 day cycle soon :)

PPS just worked out how to edit!! ;)


----------



## Clara cluck

Actually, 26 days. Doh! Miscalculated!


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Easy huh :D 

Oh hun, don't be sad :( I know it sucks when she gets you, just try and look forward to the next cycle. Atleast if it sticks at 27 / 28 days we will be going through it together lol. 

Thanks for the support, just not feeling it :(
Frothy coffee. Nice. :) i don't like coffee lol. But hope u have fun hun 

Chin up chick. 
Sending :hugs: & xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Cookie, you're so sweet. :hugs: to you too xx


----------



## Achelois

Ohhhh! Clara guttedfor you hunni ;( I know how it feels but as cookie says if your cycle sorts out we will all be together every month. 
chin up Hun. Let's sort out our meet? And if we are not preggers at least we can have a vino when we meet!!

Cookie hunni really hope she doesn't get you. Excited for you!

Ananya - the girls are right you're not out until af appears xx

love you girls keep smiling. Us spas stick together. And erm BUTT PLUGS (first mention on this page!) xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Ohhhh! Clara guttedfor you hunni ;( I know how it feels but as cookie says if your cycle sorts out we will all be together every month.
> chin up Hun. Let's sort out our meet? And if we are not preggers at least we can have a vino when we meet!!
> 
> Cookie hunni really hope she doesn't get you. Excited for you!
> 
> Ananya - the girls are right you're not out until af appears xx
> 
> love you girls keep smiling. Us spas stick together. And erm BUTT PLUGS (first mention on this page!) xxx

Phahahahaha butt plugs..... gets me every time lol. 

No wicked witch yet :) sure she will make an appearance soon lol. 

Vino - my problem is I can't have just one glass of wine, lol, I have to have the bottle :thumbup: :dohh:

How's everyone's day going? I have a day of house work, sorting the fur and scales babys out. Then off to the in laws this afternoon. So much fun lol 

Hugs and kisses 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> I just did another test ladies! It ia still a BFN. I am getting menstrual cramps so not sure. I must have ovulated really late and so AF is probably late?
> 
> Any news on all you ladies?
> 
> Waiting impatiently to hear!
> 
> oooh :( wish it could of been a bfp for you sweetie.
> Still, ur not out till the witch shows so hang in their hun.
> 
> Oh Clara :( seems this isn't our month :( onwards to the next cycle. Hopefully next month. :hugs:
> 
> Me well, she's due today. Not here yet. Let's see if she stays away :)
> 
> Have a good day ladies. Will update when the witch comes, on sure she's gonna lol.
> 
> Love & xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. I had to shift my blood test for between cycle day 2-4! I am hoping my AF will arrive. 

Clara sorry the witch got you. I really hope you will get BFP next cycle.

Cookie, hoping AF will not turn up for you and you will get a quick BFP

x


----------



## Achelois

Yeah me too. Housework then me and oh are having ourselves a little BBQ xxx

have a lovely day and hope the witch doesn't get you! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Yeah me too. Housework then me and oh are having ourselves a little BBQ xxx
> 
> have a lovely day and hope the witch doesn't get you! Keep us posted xxx

Yea think we r having a bbq at in laws. Unfortunately I live in a flat so no garden, but where I live its off a main rd and its just the flats in there and there's a big grass roundabout that everyone uses so we have bbqs and picnics on that lol. 

Thanku Ananya. Not feeling to hopeful cos I'm Sooooo bloated. Look 6months pregnant lol. Wishful thinking hey. Hope you get an answer soon hun. It can take some people a long time to get a positive result when their pg so hang in there hun. 

Achelois - DF just pounced on me lol. So housework not really completed. All the animals are sorted so that's the important thing. When I'm due af, sometimes BD'ing brings her on but nothing then. 

Will see what happens. Enjoy your bbq and everyone have a lovely day 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. :flower:


----------



## Achelois

Omg!!! Normally bding brings her on for me so fingers crossed hunni. Sounds promising! Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Still waiting for the witch. . . Also waiting a few more days before testing again. 

I am going crazy :confused:

Good luck to everybody xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Still no sign of the wicked witch.... but do feel she's coming... oh I don't no lol. 
Will let u no how I'm gettin on later ladies xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Still waiting for the witch. . . Also waiting a few more days before testing again.
> 
> I am going crazy :confused:
> 
> Good luck to everybody xxx

oooo hun. Glad she hasn't shown for u yet :D 
I'd test Tues morning with fmu of she still hasn't shown. Will give hormones time to build up and hopefully show you a bfp :flower: 
Hang in there hun xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha! I love being a girl sometimes, if our other halves knew what we get up to on here they'd laugh! BDing and butt plugs!! He he! Yes let's sort that meet up soon! I'll send my email to you Achelois and Cookie. Is anyone else near the London area that would like to join?

We've been to the farmers Market this morn and bought goodies for dinner. There was an old fashioned steam fair in the local park too, I think OH and i may go back later for a go on the bumper cars! Was really lovely but I saw about 10 pregnant women! Plus lots of cute kids. Ahh well, one day! 

Love xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Got ur msg hun. Will respond when I get home ok. 

Oooo my DF would love that farmers market and steam fair. We has a few steam tractors and works on tractors as a job. So I'm gonna be like a farmers wife lol. 

Have fun on bumper cars lol. 

Ps. Still no witch xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Got ur msg hun. Will respond when I get home ok.
> 
> Oooo my DF would love that farmers market and steam fair. We has a few steam tractors and works on tractors as a job. So I'm gonna be like a farmers wife lol.
> 
> Have fun on bumper cars lol.
> 
> Ps. Still no witch xxxx

Ooh! Lucky you with no witch! Keeping everything crossed for you hun! Sounds lovely being a farmer's wife! Does he look after livestock too or fruit/veg/grain etc? 

Looking forward to hearing from you x


----------



## Cookie_88

No he doesn't. It's just the tractors he has and they are just his toys really. And, an excuse to go to steam rallys and get very drunk lol. We both love horses, I've ridden for years but I just started him having lessons and he loves it. So he'd love some land and some livestock and horses but unfortunately its basically impossible for us lol. 

No witch still.... I'm kinda freaking out now.... she is normally here by now. Have no cramps and just feel weird. I dunno, I'm so bloated but can't stop eating today. Lol. 

Just wanna no what's going on, think the witch is just being a b!tch and torturing me :s 

Hope your enjoying the warm weather. Shame its so cloudy out there. 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooooh I love horses! Haven't ridden for years though, it's so expensive. Really miss it, horses are such amazing animals.

Oh hunni! You have got to keep updating us! I'm trying not to get excited for you but really want you to get your BFP! Ban the witch! Ban the witch!! 

xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Ooooh I love horses! Haven't ridden for years though, it's so expensive. Really miss it, horses are such amazing animals.
> 
> Oh hunni! You have got to keep updating us! I'm trying not to get excited for you but really want you to get your BFP! Ban the witch! Ban the witch!!
> 
> xxxx

Seriously hun I no its expensive but worth every penny. I used to have a loan horse when I was little and had her for 2.5 years. I got a call one night to say they were selling her and it broke my heart. I stopped riding after that then a few yrs back i was really ill, depressed and freaked out just leaving the house. (I'm totally fine now dw) but I decided to go for a riding lesson and it was the first time I'd smiled in weeks. So now I'm totally hooked again. 

Yes ban the witch lol. Shes still not here and no cramps either. I wanna no whats going on now. Hate waiting lol 

Thanks for your kind words. Shall deff update u all 
Eeeek :s 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh I love horses! Haven't ridden for years though, it's so expensive. Really miss it, horses are such amazing animals.
> 
> Oh hunni! You have got to keep updating us! I'm trying not to get excited for you but really want you to get your BFP! Ban the witch! Ban the witch!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Seriously hun I no its expensive but worth every penny. I used to have a loan horse when I was little and had her for 2.5 years. I got a call one night to say they were selling her and it broke my heart. I stopped riding after that then a few yrs back i was really ill, depressed and freaked out just leaving the house. (I'm totally fine now dw) but I decided to go for a riding lesson and it was the first time I'd smiled in weeks. So now I'm totally hooked again.
> 
> Yes ban the witch lol. Shes still not here and no cramps either. I wanna no whats going on now. Hate waiting lol
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Shall deff update u all
> Eeeek :s
> XxxxClick to expand...

Cookie, i am not getting AF cramps like I was. It has kind of stopped now. No other symptoms! Although hve got dizzy spells. I am wuite regular between 29-33days. Last yr however, i was 9 days late and i am not sure why. But anyway fingers crossed for us all.

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh I love horses! Haven't ridden for years though, it's so expensive. Really miss it, horses are such amazing animals.
> 
> Oh hunni! You have got to keep updating us! I'm trying not to get excited for you but really want you to get your BFP! Ban the witch! Ban the witch!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Seriously hun I no its expensive but worth every penny. I used to have a loan horse when I was little and had her for 2.5 years. I got a call one night to say they were selling her and it broke my heart. I stopped riding after that then a few yrs back i was really ill, depressed and freaked out just leaving the house. (I'm totally fine now dw) but I decided to go for a riding lesson and it was the first time I'd smiled in weeks. So now I'm totally hooked again.
> 
> Yes ban the witch lol. Shes still not here and no cramps either. I wanna no whats going on now. Hate waiting lol
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Shall deff update u all
> Eeeek :s
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Cookie, i am not getting AF cramps like I was. It has kind of stopped now. No other symptoms! Although hve got dizzy spells. I am wuite regular between 29-33days. Last yr however, i was 9 days late and i am not sure why. But anyway fingers crossed for us all.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Oh Fx hun. I've had the dizzy spells too but who knows. Hope your not too late hun and its just your bfp not showing just yet. 

Keep us posted sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Still no witch........


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the witch. . . Also waiting a few more days before testing again.
> 
> I am going crazy :confused:
> 
> Good luck to everybody xxx
> 
> oooo hun. Glad she hasn't shown for u yet :D
> I'd test Tues morning with fmu of she still hasn't shown. Will give hormones time to build up and hopefully show you a bfp :flower:
> Hang in there hun xxxClick to expand...

Thanks, i think i am going to try and wait to tues, maybe wed as i can't stand the disappointment of seeing another BFN 

xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh I love horses! Haven't ridden for years though, it's so expensive. Really miss it, horses are such amazing animals.
> 
> Oh hunni! You have got to keep updating us! I'm trying not to get excited for you but really want you to get your BFP! Ban the witch! Ban the witch!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Seriously hun I no its expensive but worth every penny. I used to have a loan horse when I was little and had her for 2.5 years. I got a call one night to say they were selling her and it broke my heart. I stopped riding after that then a few yrs back i was really ill, depressed and freaked out just leaving the house. (I'm totally fine now dw) but I decided to go for a riding lesson and it was the first time I'd smiled in weeks. So now I'm totally hooked again.
> 
> Yes ban the witch lol. Shes still not here and no cramps either. I wanna no whats going on now. Hate waiting lol
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Shall deff update u all
> Eeeek :s
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Cookie, i am not getting AF cramps like I was. It has kind of stopped now. No other symptoms! Although hve got dizzy spells. I am wuite regular between 29-33days. Last yr however, i was 9 days late and i am not sure why. But anyway fingers crossed for us all.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...




misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the witch. . . Also waiting a few more days before testing again.
> 
> I am going crazy :confused:
> 
> Good luck to everybody xxx
> 
> oooo hun. Glad she hasn't shown for u yet :D
> I'd test Tues morning with fmu of she still hasn't shown. Will give hormones time to build up and hopefully show you a bfp :flower:
> Hang in there hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i think i am going to try and wait to tues, maybe wed as i can't stand the disappointment of seeing another BFN
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yea I no what you mean hun. It's hard seeing bfns :( I'm sure Tuesday would be ok but of you want hang in till Wed. 

Witch still hasn't got me. I don't no how I feel :s I've been running to the loo all day to check and she's still not shown her face. Had some clear cm today but dunno of its cm or left over spermies from this morning. Sorry TMI. 

Achelois hurry here. Need you. Dunno if I should be feeling excited or crappy as I don't no if witch is just being a cow. 

Fx for everyone waiting on the witch. Hope she doesn't show. 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

It's 10pm and still not witch. Feel like she is just being mean so might not test tomorrow. 
Hurry back girls. I need yew :( 
What's going on :( 

Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

I'm here! Just checking before bed. So excited for you girlies! Going to sleep with my fingers crossed!!!!

Love, night night xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> It's 10pm and still not witch. Feel like she is just being mean so might not test tomorrow.
> Hurry back girls. I need yew :(
> What's going on :(
> 
> Xxx

Me too! I will be 5 days overdue tomorrow. I just felt some more light AF cramps. Maybe tomorroe morning it will show up.

Are you getting any AF cramps hun? I really hope u test positive! Rather than excited, i am feeling angry. I dont know why AF loves playing games with ppl TTC!

Im also feeling very constipated! Sorry tmi.

xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm driving myself mad here. :( 

Night hun xxxx much love xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's 10pm and still not witch. Feel like she is just being mean so might not test tomorrow.
> Hurry back girls. I need yew :(
> What's going on :(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Me too! I will be 5 days overdue tomorrow. I just felt some more light AF cramps. Maybe tomorroe morning it will show up.
> 
> Are you getting any AF cramps hun? I really hope u test positive! Rather than excited, i am feeling angry. I dont know why AF loves playing games with ppl TTC!
> 
> Im also feeling very constipated! Sorry tmi.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Erm not really af cramps, had a few mild twinges but nott much really. Was extremely bloated this morning but now fine.

Oh hun, I would be goin mad 5days late. Af due today for me and its already killing me lol. 
Fx u find out soon and I hope its a bfp :D :hugs: 

Let's see what tomorrow brings hey xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's 10pm and still not witch. Feel like she is just being mean so might not test tomorrow.
> Hurry back girls. I need yew :(
> What's going on :(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Me too! I will be 5 days overdue tomorrow. I just felt some more light AF cramps. Maybe tomorroe morning it will show up.
> 
> Are you getting any AF cramps hun? I really hope u test positive! Rather than excited, i am feeling angry. I dont know why AF loves playing games with ppl TTC!
> 
> Im also feeling very constipated! Sorry tmi.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Erm not really af cramps, had a few mild twinges but nott much really. Was extremely bloated this morning but now fine.
> 
> Oh hun, I would be goin mad 5days late. Af due today for me and its already killing me lol.
> Fx u find out soon and I hope its a bfp :D :hugs:
> 
> Let's see what tomorrow brings hey xxxxClick to expand...

I hope we both get some good news! Good luck.

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hey girls... God the suspense is killing me. Af or no af? You two could be our first bfps. Sorry I wasn't around much yesterday. Had friends around for a BBQ and with warm weather and lots of wine I wasn't copus mentus enough to see let alone type lol x

really hoping the evil witch has stayed away for you both

much love xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hun. Hope u had a good bbq :) lots of wine is good lol. 
Still no witch.... haven't tested this morning cos dunno if she us coming. Tummy not crampy, just feels a night tight when u stretch up. 
Eeeeeek dunno what to do. Don't wanna get too hopeful just for witch to show :( 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

I was like that on Friday. Wanting to know but knowing as soon as I tested shed show her face!! God it's so exciting she hasn't come yet. Got my fingers firmly crossed for you eeeeek!! This could be your month! BFP BFP BFP!!! Let me know hunni xxx. Pm me your email address and we will sort this meet out! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I no hun. If she's still not here by tomorrow morning I might test.... Haha, I've never been scared to test before. Will see what happens. 

A bfp would be amazing..... but who knows 
Ok hun will do that
Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Fx for you sweetie. Really hope it's your month xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Morning! How's things girlies?! X


----------



## bittybobby

Morning :bfn: and still no sign of AF for me this morning. Fed up. :growlmad: Where is my blooming AF? Just want to move on now :cry:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh bittybobby :( sorry u got a bfn :( hang in there girly. 

Af didn't show yesterday. Gonna see what happens today but feeling a bit crappy. 
Xxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh bittybobby - sorry about BFN hugs to you x No af though means you are still in with a chance! Keep your chin up hunni xx

Morning Clara - will be emailing you all later about a meet - if anyone else is interested in meeting - PM me your email address

A x


----------



## Clara cluck

Hugs Bitty Bobby, I'm feeling your frustration, as Achelois says; there's still a chance so hang in there. Cookie, any more news? Hope you feel better soon. Fingers Xed ladies.

Achelois, looking forward to it :)

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Achelois

Check your inbox ladies - Email sent!

For Information - I have added GreyGirl to our members list on page 1 xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Still no witch for me ladies. Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie_88 said:


> Still no witch for me ladies. Xxxx

Looking promising hun - test tomorrow? xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Still no witch for me ladies. Xxxx
> 
> Looking promising hun - test tomorrow? xxClick to expand...

if she stays away I will. Tummy feels tight. Feel nauseous. Feel wet below - sorry tmi lol. But feel like I've come on then go to check and its just clear cm. I really feel she is coming :(


----------



## Ananya

Still no AF. I just did a first response test and it was negative. So i very much doubt I am expecting. However AF is 5 days late today!

Any news from anyone else?

x


----------



## Achelois

Cookie_88 said:


> Achelois said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Still no witch for me ladies. Xxxx
> 
> Looking promising hun - test tomorrow? xxClick to expand...
> 
> if she stays away I will. Tummy feels tight. Feel nauseous. Feel wet below - sorry tmi lol. But feel like I've come on then go to check and its just clear cm. I really feel she is coming :(Click to expand...

All those signs sound like early pg signs!! SO excited - keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Achelois

Ananya said:


> Still no AF. I just did a first response test and it was negative. So i very much doubt I am expecting. However AF is 5 days late today!
> 
> Any news from anyone else?
> 
> x

Oh hunni sorry about the BFN but if she hasnt showed yet youre not out! some people just dont show very quickly on tests so keep your fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Agh! You girlies hang in there! I'm beside myself with excitement. No AF means there's still a chance even if you've had BFNs. Lets hope that nasty witch stays away ladies, I'll keep checking in.

Hugs and hope xxx

:dust: for all of you!


----------



## Ananya

Achelois said:


> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF. I just did a first response test and it was negative. So i very much doubt I am expecting. However AF is 5 days late today!
> 
> Any news from anyone else?
> 
> x
> 
> Oh hunni sorry about the BFN but if she hasnt showed yet youre not out! some people just dont show very quickly on tests so keep your fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...




Clara cluck said:


> Agh! You girlies hang in there! I'm beside myself with excitement. No AF means there's still a chance even if you've had BFNs. Lets hope that nasty witch stays away ladies, I'll keep checking in.
> 
> Hugs and hope xxx
> 
> :dust: for all of you!

Thank u guys. But i really feel i am not them lucky ladies that get late BFPs. I just think it is late. I remember last week i notice lots of CM so i may have ovulated then?

X


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs: Aw hugs Ananya. The witch seems to be playing lots of games with us all this month. 

Whatever happens you have us girlies rooting for you! 

xx


----------



## Ananya

Clara cluck said:


> :hugs: Aw hugs Ananya. The witch seems to be playing lots of games with us all this month.
> 
> Whatever happens you have us girlies rooting for you!
> 
> xx

I know tell me about it! It is the worst thing. Aww i hope we all get our BFPs soon. Waiting to see if Cookie has tested!

X


----------



## misshopefull

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's 10pm and still not witch. Feel like she is just being mean so might not test tomorrow.
> Hurry back girls. I need yew :(
> What's going on :(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Me too! I will be 5 days overdue tomorrow. I just felt some more light AF cramps. Maybe tomorroe morning it will show up.
> 
> Are you getting any AF cramps hun? I really hope u test positive! Rather than excited, i am feeling angry. I dont know why AF loves playing games with ppl TTC!
> 
> Im also feeling very constipated! Sorry tmi.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm 5 days over due as well and instead of constipation i have been 5 or 6 times today! tmi sorry, but thought i would share that!:blush:

When are you going to test? I am seriously putting off doing it as i don't want to see another :bfn:

Good luck xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Achelois said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Still no witch for me ladies. Xxxx
> 
> Looking promising hun - test tomorrow? xxClick to expand...
> 
> if she stays away I will. Tummy feels tight. Feel nauseous. Feel wet below - sorry tmi lol. But feel like I've come on then go to check and its just clear cm. I really feel she is coming :(Click to expand...

Same as me, since last Monday! I am wearing a hole in the toilet seat and need to buy shares in toilet roll :haha:

xxx


----------



## Ananya

misshopefull said:


> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's 10pm and still not witch. Feel like she is just being mean so might not test tomorrow.
> Hurry back girls. I need yew :(
> What's going on :(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Me too! I will be 5 days overdue tomorrow. I just felt some more light AF cramps. Maybe tomorroe morning it will show up.
> 
> Are you getting any AF cramps hun? I really hope u test positive! Rather than excited, i am feeling angry. I dont know why AF loves playing games with ppl TTC!
> 
> Im also feeling very constipated! Sorry tmi.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 5 days over due as well and instead of constipation i have been 5 or 6 times today! tmi sorry, but thought i would share that!:blush:
> 
> When are you going to test? I am seriously putting off doing it as i don't want to see another :bfn:
> 
> Good luck xxxClick to expand...

I did a first response test earlier and it was a BFN!

Any news?


----------



## misshopefull

Ananya, I really feel for you but all i can suggest is that you wait another 2 or 3 days and test again. Lots of ladies don't get a BFP until they're a week or more late.

You not out until the witch gets you. I know its hard but try to keep smiling :hugs: xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Miss hopefull, I'm laughing a the comment about buying shares in loo roll and wearing out the seat! He he! Hugs hunni, hope you get an answer soon! (a positive one ideally!)

xxx


----------



## Ananya

misshopefull said:


> Ananya, I really feel for you but all i can suggest is that you wait another 2 or 3 days and test again. Lots of ladies don't get a BFP until they're a week or more late.
> 
> You not out until the witch gets you. I know its hard but try to keep smiling :hugs: xxx

Thank you misshopeful. Like yourself, i feel like living the toilet lol. I am planning on accepting defeat and just thinking i either ovulated very late or i didnt ovulate at all. I really wanted my test done just so i could see my GP for further tests. I hope either my AF arrives by wednesday or I get a BFP soon and the same for all the ladies.

I got back from work and had a lovely bath and now waiting for ny beautiful daughter to come home xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. 

Sorry about all the bfns :( hang in their ladies, not out til the witch shows don't forget so hang in there. 

Still no witch for me. I keep having hot flushes, then very nauseous and going pale. Funny feelings in my tummy like af may come then they just go. I normally have cramps half hour before af but not had them, also normally very bloated but nothing. I don't no girls, tthis month is the first month I've felt this way and I'm normally on time. Trying not to get my hopes up lol. 

I'm also with u on the toilet thing. I think I've spent more time ib the loo today then on the shop floor lol. 

Hope your all ok 
Hugs and baby dust to u all 
Xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> Miss hopefull, I'm laughing a the comment about buying shares in loo roll and wearing out the seat! He he! Hugs hunni, hope you get an answer soon! (a positive one ideally!)
> 
> xxx

Thank you.

I get withdrawal symptons if i'm away from a toilet for too long! xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Ananya said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Ananya, I really feel for you but all i can suggest is that you wait another 2 or 3 days and test again. Lots of ladies don't get a BFP until they're a week or more late.
> 
> You not out until the witch gets you. I know its hard but try to keep smiling :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thank you misshopeful. Like yourself, i feel like living the toilet lol. I am planning on accepting defeat and just thinking i either ovulated very late or i didnt ovulate at all. I really wanted my test done just so i could see my GP for further tests. I hope either my AF arrives by wednesday or I get a BFP soon and the same for all the ladies.
> 
> I got back from work and had a lovely bath and now waiting for ny beautiful daughter to come home xxxClick to expand...

Fx for you getting an answer soon xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry about all the bfns :( hang in their ladies, not out til the witch shows don't forget so hang in there.
> 
> Still no witch for me. I keep having hot flushes, then very nauseous and going pale. Funny feelings in my tummy like af may come then they just go. I normally have cramps half hour before af but not had them, also normally very bloated but nothing. I don't no girls, tthis month is the first month I've felt this way and I'm normally on time. Trying not to get my hopes up lol.
> 
> I'm also with u on the toilet thing. I think I've spent more time ib the loo today then on the shop floor lol.
> 
> Hope your all ok
> Hugs and baby dust to u all
> Xxx

I have been having those feelings in my stomach since last Monday. Been convinced so many times that she has arrived and then nothing! I thought the 2week wait was hard but this is 10 times worse :growlmad:

When are you testing? xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

I can't stand the suspense girls so god only knows how you feel! Cookie, when are you testing? 

Love and loo rolls!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea tell me about it hun. It's horrible game we r playing. 

Might test tomorrow if she hasn't turned up. I just no if I test tonight she will turn up. 
Just don't no how I feel. 

How about u hun? When u gonna try again 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> I can't stand the suspense girls so god only knows how you feel! Cookie, when are you testing?
> 
> Love and loo rolls!!!! xxxxx

Trust me I'm going mad. Feeling very sick right now but dunno if I'm just nervous. Just want this so much after a year of trying. 

Might go to shops tonight and pick up a few tests to do tonight but I have peed so much today prob not worth it lol. 

Eeeek so freaked out lol 

Butt plugs and loo rolls xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

I'm thinking about testing in the morning. I have to be up at 5.45am for work tomorrow so it will either be then or if not, wed morning.

Dreading a BFN :nope:

I will keep you all updated.

Good luck everybody. We need some BFPs soon!

:hugs:xxx


----------



## Achelois

Omg I think we are actually going to get a bfp on this thread!!! How exciting. Keeping my fingers x'd for you all. Let us know as soon as any of you test! So excited for you all! Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm currently sat in my car. Debating whether to drive to the shop to get some extra tests. 

Witch still isn't here.... 

Help :s 

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I've got some extra tests. Bearing in mind I have peed alll day is it worth doing one tonight ?


----------



## prepping

Hi All! Well, I tested as I said I would on Canada Day (July 1st), and wasn't surprised to see a BFN. I had zero symptoms and felt absolutely normal. But, it helped to put my mind at ease before joining the Canada Day festivities... and AF showed up just when I thought she would on July 2nd.

So now on to a new month! I'm feeling good about this month! 

Good luck ladies and lots of fun DTD!


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> I've got some extra tests. Bearing in mind I have peed alll day is it worth doing one tonight ?

Give it a go hun! U never know....oooh sooo excited.

Misshopeful let us know when you do yours xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some extra tests. Bearing in mind I have peed alll day is it worth doing one tonight ?
> 
> Give it a go hun! U never know....oooh sooo excited.
> 
> Misshopeful let us know when you do yours xxxClick to expand...

well that was a disaster lol. I've peed so much today I didnt pee enough for the test and hardly got any on it lmao. So yea bfn. I'm telling myself I'm ignoring that result (or hoping its wrong lol) I just wanted to test before DF gets home and he will be back in 5mins lol. 

So yea, no longer cramping and dunno what's going on. Looks like I'm testing again tomorrow morning lol. 

Sorry about your bfn prepping. Fx you get your bfp in your next cycle. 

Girls I'm so shocked the witch hasn't got me yet. 
Dunno how I should feel lol. 

Let us no when you test Misshopefull. Hopefully you will have better luck poas then me lmao. 

Xxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some extra tests. Bearing in mind I have peed alll day is it worth doing one tonight ?
> 
> Give it a go hun! U never know....oooh sooo excited.
> 
> Misshopeful let us know when you do yours xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well that was a disaster lol. I've peed so much today I didnt pee enough for the test and hardly got any on it lmao. So yea bfn. I'm telling myself I'm ignoring that result (or hoping its wrong lol) I just wanted to test before DF gets home and he will be back in 5mins lol.
> 
> So yea, no longer cramping and dunno what's going on. Looks like I'm testing again tomorrow morning lol.
> 
> Sorry about your bfn prepping. Fx you get your bfp in your next cycle.
> 
> Girls I'm so shocked the witch hasn't got me yet.
> Dunno how I should feel lol.
> 
> Let us no when you test Misshopefull. Hopefully you will have better luck poas then me lmao.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Oops well test tomorrow. U prob need more pee on it. Hoping it will be a BFP tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some extra tests. Bearing in mind I have peed alll day is it worth doing one tonight ?
> 
> Give it a go hun! U never know....oooh sooo excited.
> 
> Misshopeful let us know when you do yours xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well that was a disaster lol. I've peed so much today I didnt pee enough for the test and hardly got any on it lmao. So yea bfn. I'm telling myself I'm ignoring that result (or hoping its wrong lol) I just wanted to test before DF gets home and he will be back in 5mins lol.
> 
> So yea, no longer cramping and dunno what's going on. Looks like I'm testing again tomorrow morning lol.
> 
> Sorry about your bfn prepping. Fx you get your bfp in your next cycle.
> 
> Girls I'm so shocked the witch hasn't got me yet.
> Dunno how I should feel lol.
> 
> Let us no when you test Misshopefull. Hopefully you will have better luck poas then me lmao.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oops well test tomorrow. U prob need more pee on it. Hoping it will be a BFP tomorrow xxxClick to expand...

Haha. I just laughed when I did it. Knew it would come out negative. Just hoping its not enough pee for a proper test result. 
Am i just clutching at straws now then? 

Your right. This is worse than the 2ww.... all I can think about is if she's gonna show and ruin my day....again....

Hope your all well ladies 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ananya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> I've got some extra tests. Bearing in mind I have peed alll day is it worth doing one tonight ?
> 
> Give it a go hun! U never know....oooh sooo excited.
> 
> Misshopeful let us know when you do yours xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well that was a disaster lol. I've peed so much today I didnt pee enough for the test and hardly got any on it lmao. So yea bfn. I'm telling myself I'm ignoring that result (or hoping its wrong lol) I just wanted to test before DF gets home and he will be back in 5mins lol.
> 
> So yea, no longer cramping and dunno what's going on. Looks like I'm testing again tomorrow morning lol.
> 
> Sorry about your bfn prepping. Fx you get your bfp in your next cycle.
> 
> Girls I'm so shocked the witch hasn't got me yet.
> Dunno how I should feel lol.
> 
> Let us no when you test Misshopefull. Hopefully you will have better luck poas then me lmao.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oops well test tomorrow. U prob need more pee on it. Hoping it will be a BFP tomorrow xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha. I just laughed when I did it. Knew it would come out negative. Just hoping its not enough pee for a proper test result.
> Am i just clutching at straws now then?
> 
> Your right. This is worse than the 2ww.... all I can think about is if she's gonna show and ruin my day....again....
> 
> Hope your all well ladies
> XxxxClick to expand...

I hope we will be put out of our misery soon. Let's hope we dont have to spend another whole day just thinking about it! I would rather have my AF on time. Now my whole cycle will be all over the place because of this month.

Try testing tomorrow again. Hopefully it maybe good news and if not then we can just wait. I am thinking of turning up for my appt on thurs and telling the nurse my problem! At least then she can advice me further. I am worried thinking if ovulation occured or not!

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea deff tell her what's going on. she might be able to do bloods then. I really hope ur pg and its just not showing. Let us no how it goes chick. 

If witch turns up now I will be gutted. Trying not to think about it but I'm never never never late. If she's playing games I'm gonna be annoyed big time lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Sorry to hear your bfn news prepping but welcome to the Horizontal salsa bd club for august!

Misshopefull hope you get your bfp soon hunni xx


Cookie - that's exactly what happened to me. Ran out of pee as I tried to test and didn't even get a control line! Roll on tomorrow. SO excited for you hunni. Fx this is your month.

Good luck ladies thinking of you all & I do agree that bit is worse than 2ww because you just want to get on either way

love, loo rolls & butt plugs to you all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Sorry to hear your bfn news prepping but welcome to the Horizontal salsa bd club for august!
> 
> Misshopefull hope you get your bfp soon hunni xx
> 
> 
> Cookie - that's exactly what happened to me. Ran out of pee as I tried to test and didn't even get a control line! Roll on tomorrow. SO excited for you hunni. Fx this is your month.
> 
> Good luck ladies thinking of you all & I do agree that bit is worse than 2ww because you just want to get on either way
> 
> love, loo rolls & butt plugs to you all xx

Hehe. Was funny but fx its a bfp tomorrow. Can't believe still no sign of the witch. Trying not to get too hopeful but its hard when I'm never late lol. 

You would laugh if u were here. I shut the kitchen door so the washing machine wasn't too loud and now we are locked out the kitchen lmao. The handle won't go down and first thing DF says is "omg all the foods in there!!!" We have already had dinner lol. Now he's trying to take the handle off and get in there. Funny lol. 

What you up to tonight hunni? Did u get ny second pm about ny email address lol 

Butt plugs and toilet roll xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Just chilling out hunni. Love blokes always thinking about their tummys. We do but only because we want a baby in there! 

Got your pm and sent you an email today as did clara! 

Read your hotmail hunni!!! I know how you feel. I'm never late and then being late etc and getting a little excited for it to emdnim bfn was gutting! Really think you're in with a great chance. Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea exactly hun. I put us both on a healthy eating plan but he loves fruit and veg so no trouble at all. On the fussy eater but will do anything to get my baby. 

Did u see the second email address I sent. I originally sent hotmail.com but its .co.uk lol I'm so dumb. 

I really hope this could be it. Hopefully find out tomorrow. Please please please let it be a bfp at last lol. 
I'm so gutted u got a bfn :( its not fair hey :( 

Are you watching that babies behind bars on channel 3 quite good :) although anything with babies in it is good to me lol.


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea exactly hun. I put us both on a healthy eating plan but he loves fruit and veg so no trouble at all. On the fussy eater but will do anything to get my baby. 

Did u see the second email address I sent. I originally sent hotmail.com but its .co.uk lol I'm so dumb. 

I really hope this could be it. Hopefully find out tomorrow. Please please please let it be a bfp at last lol. 
I'm so gutted u got a bfn :( its not fair hey :( 

Are you watching that babies behind bars on channel 3 quite good :) although anything with babies in it is good to me lol.


----------



## Cookie_88

Well ladies, quick update before bed. 

The tests I brought were sainsbury cheapie digis. Been reading up on them tonight and they dont have great reviews. Will test with the 2nd one in the mornin if witch hasn't shown and if still bfn and witch doesn't show tomorrow will get some superdrug ones. I have one cb digi which I wanna save till I get a positive, either this month (fx) or in the future. 

Still no witch still no witch!!!! Stay away wicked witch, your not welcome here. 
Fx to everyone else waiting for an answer. Keep us posted. 

Love, butt plugs and toilet roll 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Well????? Suspense is killing me xxx come on girls BFP?!? Will resend email cookie xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Well????? Suspense is killing me xxx come on girls BFP?!? Will resend email cookie xx

Still no witch and bfn again on sainsburys cheapie :( :cry: 
What now?! I really thought I was gonna get my bfp today :cry:


----------



## Cookie_88

It was a test where u insert the cartridge and when I popped it our there was a line on it, with the 2nd line really faint. But deff there. 

Hmm... clutching at straws :cry:
Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooooh! Sounds promising!!! I'm going to have to keep checking in again today... fingers crossed Cookie! 

How's everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie if there's a second line even faint it's a bfp!! Post it in preg tests gallery and get others to tell you if +/-

sounds VERY promising hunni. Gosh keep us posted I'm SO excited! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Well it was a digi that said not pg but when u pop the cartridge out u see the lines. And the second one is faint but if u hold to the light u can kinda see it. 
Think I'm gonna get some more tests today. Maybe superdrug and another fr.... 

I can't post a pic of it lol. I kinda threw it when it said not pg lol. 

Hows everyone else doing today? 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> It was a test where u insert the cartridge and when I popped it our there was a line on it, with the 2nd line really faint. But deff there.
> 
> Hmm... clutching at straws :cry:
> Xxxx

I hope it will be a BFP for you! Oooh get some more tests. No AF for me yet. No cramping either.

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> It was a test where u insert the cartridge and when I popped it our there was a line on it, with the 2nd line really faint. But deff there.
> 
> Hmm... clutching at straws :cry:
> Xxxx
> 
> I hope it will be a BFP for you! Oooh get some more tests. No AF for me yet. No cramping either.
> 
> XClick to expand...

oh hun not out til witch shows. Fx she doesn't turn up for u hunni. 

Yea Def gonna get more tests. Fx for us all 
Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Just checking in, any more news yet ladies? So excited! Xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello? Anybody here?! 

Any news? God I'm such a stalker!!!

xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Hello? Anybody here?!
> 
> Any news? God I'm such a stalker!!!
> 
> xxx

Haha. I was like that when u guys were testing. I got more tests this morning. I got some superdrug ones cos they have good reviews and some FRER ones. Couldn't pee this morning again so held it till ny break now. Just tested with a superdrug one and bfn :cry: 
Still no signs of the witch. Have felt nauseous again today. not managed to eat and getting very disheartened. Grrr. 

Hope everyone's well. 
Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Hello? Anybody here?!
> 
> Any news? God I'm such a stalker!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Haha. I was like that when u guys were testing. I got more tests this morning. I got some superdrug ones cos they have good reviews and some FRER ones. Couldn't pee this morning again so held it till ny break now. Just tested with a superdrug one and bfn :cry:
> Still no signs of the witch. Have felt nauseous again today. not managed to eat and getting very disheartened. Grrr.
> 
> Hope everyone's well.
> XxxClick to expand...

Well it's not over til the fat lady sings (or flies in on her broomstick) so hang in there!! You must eat sweetie, can make you feel more nauseous otherwise. Thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes through cyberspace at you!! Hugs :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh cookie ;( where is that sodding bfp? You're owed one at this stage as are our other ladies waiting! Roll on bfp for you and ^^wss you're not out until fat lady sings! Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Any news girls? Another BFN! No AF!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks ladies. Helps to have u here :hugs: will try FRER in the morning if still no witch. Fx I get a bfp. I no how u guys who are waiting feel :( 
In a year trying I've never ever ever been late. 
Still getting clear cm too 
Huff :( 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks ladies. Helps to have u here :hugs: will try FRER in the morning if still no witch. Fx I get a bfp. I no how u guys who are waiting feel :( 
In a year trying I've never ever ever been late. 
Still getting clear cm too 
Huff :( 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks ladies. Helps to have u here :hugs: will try FRER in the morning if still no witch. Fx I get a bfp. I no how u guys who are waiting feel :(
> In a year trying I've never ever ever been late.
> Still getting clear cm too
> Huff :(
> Xxxx

Test in another couple of days. I used 2 first response and they were BFN so i really think I have just skipped my AF completely this month x


----------



## misshopefull

Hi everybody!

Just been trying to catch up with all the news. Can't believe that there are no BFP yet!

I decided that i couldn't face the stress of doing a test this morning because i knew i wouldn't sleep well thinking about it, so i did a superdrug last night and got a BFN. It was very big, very fat and VERY NEGATIVE! :growlmad:

It was a stupid time to do it really because i drink loads of water and herbal tea so it would of been a weak sample. Anyway, I decided that I am probably just having a crazy cycle this month so I thought some bedroom action might force the witch out of hiding.

And guess what . . .shes still bloody hiding!!!!

I don't know what to think now because I only came off the pill in January and I had a 32 day cycle and then two 31 day cycles. Now on day 38!

When I fell pregnant with my ds i came off the pill and was pregnant by the 3rd month, think i was having 31 day cycles then. I got a BFP the day the witch was due so this is a new experience for me.

Had no cramps for a while and don't feel like the witch is on her way.

Feeling very confused :wacko:

xxxx

P.S sorry for the long post


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Helps to have u here :hugs: will try FRER in the morning if still no witch. Fx I get a bfp. I no how u guys who are waiting feel :(
> In a year trying I've never ever ever been late.
> Still getting clear cm too
> Huff :(
> Xxxx
> 
> Test in another couple of days. I used 2 first response and they were BFN so i really think I have just skipped my AF completely this month xClick to expand...

It's just strange missing af. I hope its just too early for us hun. Fx and keep us posted. 

I might do a FRER in the morning and if still bfn will leave it a few days. Just never ever late :cry: 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Ohhh girls. I feel so sorry for you being in limbo is dreadful. At least when you know you know and you can get on! 

Misshopefull - never apologise for long posts that's what we are all here for hunni xxx 

Cookie, ananya, missh & all the other ladies, relax have a nice hot bath, go for a kong walk and bd. If no af, maybe drs? For blood test?

Thinking of you all and REALLY hope you get your bfps xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Just been trying to catch up with all the news. Can't believe that there are no BFP yet!
> 
> I decided that i couldn't face the stress of doing a test this morning because i knew i wouldn't sleep well thinking about it, so i did a superdrug last night and got a BFN. It was very big, very fat and VERY NEGATIVE! :growlmad:
> 
> It was a stupid time to do it really because i drink loads of water and herbal tea so it would of been a weak sample. Anyway, I decided that I am probably just having a crazy cycle this month so I thought some bedroom action might force the witch out of hiding.
> 
> And guess what . . .shes still bloody hiding!!!!
> 
> I don't know what to think now because I only came off the pill in January and I had a 32 day cycle and then two 31 day cycles. Now on day 38!
> 
> When I fell pregnant with my ds i came off the pill and was pregnant by the 3rd month, think i was having 31 day cycles then. I got a BFP the day the witch was due so this is a new experience for me.
> 
> Had no cramps for a while and don't feel like the witch is on her way.
> 
> Feeling very confused :wacko:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> P.S sorry for the long post

oh hunni. I'm sorry its not happening. It's so frustrating not knowing. 
I also tried BDing to see if witch was hiding but nothin. Not as crampy but still getting nauseous. Had a customer at work today who stunk of cigarettes and made me gag and retch, aand another today who smelt of bo, again made me gag and turned my tummy. 
I dunno but I feel I could be pg as this month has been so different for me but its killing me getting bfns. I know how you feel and it sucks. 
I'm not sure on the pill as not been on it for years. i no it can take a while to come back to nornal but maybe worth going to your Dr hunni. they might be able to do bloods which will hopefully show you your bfp. 

Hope everyone's well. Couldn't be coping with this without you all 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Ohhh girls. I feel so sorry for you being in limbo is dreadful. At least when you know you know and you can get on!
> 
> Misshopefull - never apologise for long posts that's what we are all here for hunni xxx
> 
> Cookie, ananya, missh & all the other ladies, relax have a nice hot bath, go for a kong walk and bd. If no af, maybe drs? For blood test?
> 
> Thinking of you all and REALLY hope you get your bfps xxx

Couldn't deal with this without u hunni. Not told DF I'm late and testing as don't want him to get his hopes up. Just hope its my bfp otherwise I dunno if I can do this again. Hun I'm so confused! I'm NEVER EVER late. Just wanna cry. 

Yea a hot bath is just what I need :) 

Thanks hunnni bunnni xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie and Ananya i feel your pain!

Thanks for all the support everybody, it does help :hugs:

Baby dust for everybody :dust:

P.S if the witch shows up this week i am getting a bottle of wine and a straw :wine: and i'll enjoy every mouthfull! xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie and Ananya i feel your pain!
> 
> Thanks for all the support everybody, it does help :hugs:
> 
> Baby dust for everybody :dust:
> 
> P.S if the witch shows up this week i am getting a bottle of wine and a straw :wine: and i'll enjoy every mouthfull! xxx

Hehe. I like that idea lol. But fx she doesn't turn up hunni 
Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

^^wss. Don't get down girls youre not out yet and if yoursnis bfn this month it will be different to all other months because we have each other. Willing BFPs for you all xxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie - feel like I've known you forever hunni & here for you. Pls don't cry ;( 

Love ya hunni xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Cookie - feel like I've known you forever hunni & here for you. Pls don't cry ;(
> 
> Love ya hunni xxx

I no sweetie :) would be lost without you hunni. 

I hate this. its just frustrating. Will test in the morning with FRER and if nothing still will wait a few days. 
Just starting to get my hopes up and feel my body is tricking me. Never happened before. damn you body lol. 

What u up to tonight hunni xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Cookie and Ananya i feel your pain!
> 
> Thanks for all the support everybody, it does help :hugs:
> 
> Baby dust for everybody :dust:
> 
> P.S if the witch shows up this week i am getting a bottle of wine and a straw :wine: and i'll enjoy every mouthfull! xxx
> 
> Hehe. I like that idea lol. But fx she doesn't turn up hunni
> XxxxClick to expand...

I'm just trying to think along the lines of 'every cloud has a silver lining'! x


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois said:


> ^^wss. Don't get down girls youre not out yet and if yoursnis bfn this month it will be different to all other months because we have each other. Willing BFPs for you all xxx

Very true. Thanks xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

It does indeed and wine is good for me lol. Fx u get some answers soon hunni xxx


----------



## Achelois

Settling down with four rooms on channel 4 and then can't wait for luther at 9pm. Great series! Keep positive ladies. Here for you much love xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone! Goodness, you're all going through the mill this month! So sorry you're all in limbo and praying and hoping for positive outcomes ladies:hugs:

Here's hoping for those elusive BFPs! Sending loads of love and :dust:

Sorry, no time for a long post but will catch up with you all tomorrow

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Sounds good. I've not seen Luther :( 
Got a flat inspection tomorrow so sorting everything out.... fun fun fun not. 

hanging in there with your support ladies 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

OMG Luther was awsome. First time I've seen it. Deff be watching that again. Thanku hun lol xxx


----------



## Achelois

It is FAB but was last in that series ;( roll on series 3!!

Clara - shame you couldn't stop in for longer

BFPs by the weekend girls or horizontal salsa club for July either way let's hope you know by then 

Love ya xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Doh.... trust me to watch something that's the last of the series. Both me and DF said we would watch it next week... apparently not lol. 

Clara. Hurry back. We miss you :( 

Achelois if I don't no by the weekend then I think I'm gonna go mad :( just having some cramps now so fx I get an answer tomorrow. Bfp bfp bfp pleaaaassse :D Haha. 

Looking forward to hearing from you all soon. 
Love to you all
Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Any news girls? Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

About to test.... eeek.... 

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

What a surprise. Another.B F N :crys: 
No sign of the witch. Why is this happening :( 

That's it I can't face another bfn.... feel so crappy now :( 

Hope everyone else who is waiting has more luck than me... keep us posted. 
And everyone have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh hunni. Don't know why that's happening. But still no witch so you're not out yet. Must be hard not telling df. I dint discuss it with oh either as he would prefer I just announce when it's happened! Lol! 

Pls don't get too down Hun. Try really hard not to think about it for a day or two and see what happens. Thinking of you hunni xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I just sat on the bathroom floor for like 10mins. I'm crushed. But hey ho... the wait continues. 

Yea dont want oh to get his hopes up. I was sure it would come out today that I brought some buns and hid them from oh. Heard that someone on here told there oh they were pg by putting a bun in their oven. Liked that idea so was gonna do the same. Apparently not. 

Will wait a few days and see what happens I guess. On just never late. Oh well. Wouldn't mind if af showed now just so I knew what was going on but don't feel like she's coming :cry: 

Blah.... just feel sorry for myself. But walked in to my lounge today to find my bearded dragons all cuddled up and the male licking my female. That made me smile :) 

Hope u have a good day hunni. Thankyou for all your support. Couldn't cope without you now. 
Big hugs and xxxx 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

No Af for me either. I read another thread here where this person didnt get AF. Her obgyn checked her and said that missed periods happen due to hormonal imbalance. I am not sure whether i am going to see my nurse tomorrow. I may just cancel it!

Cookie, i never used to be late until we started ttc. Last summer, i was 15days late but throughout them 15 days i was spotting so slightly.

I do hope you get a bfp soon and misshopeful!

I have to say i am ok with it now. Too much stressing will not help so try not thinking about it much. Go out and see friends ans family. It will take your mind off it.

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Hun, might be worth going to the Dr still. They might find out what's going on for you. 
Yea I see what you mean about stressing. I'm gonna try not to think about it too much. 

Hope you get some answers soon hunni. 

Misshopefull. How are you today? 

Xxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> What a surprise. Another.B F N :crys:
> No sign of the witch. Why is this happening :(
> 
> That's it I can't face another bfn.... feel so crappy now :(
> 
> Hope everyone else who is waiting has more luck than me... keep us posted.
> And everyone have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I really know how you feel :hugs:

No witch for me either. Have kind of decided that i won't test again until Saturday because i am working tomorrow and friday and can't face the thought of another BFN before a busy day at work.

I didn't really think about it too much yesterday because i was so busy at work but i'm off today and i know i'll drive myself mad going to the toilet constantly!

Try and keep busy and test again in a few days [I know its easy to say but hard to do]

xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Ananya said:


> No Af for me either. I read another thread here where this person didnt get AF. Her obgyn checked her and said that missed periods happen due to hormonal imbalance. I am not sure whether i am going to see my nurse tomorrow. I may just cancel it!
> 
> Cookie, i never used to be late until we started ttc. Last summer, i was 15days late but throughout them 15 days i was spotting so slightly.
> 
> I do hope you get a bfp soon and misshopeful!
> 
> I have to say i am ok with it now. Too much stressing will not help so try not thinking about it much. Go out and see friends ans family. It will take your mind off it.
> 
> X

I agree, I'm really trying to keep busy and it does help. 

Fx that we all get some answers soon xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> What a surprise. Another.B F N :crys:
> No sign of the witch. Why is this happening :(
> 
> That's it I can't face another bfn.... feel so crappy now :(
> 
> Hope everyone else who is waiting has more luck than me... keep us posted.
> And everyone have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh Cookie that's crappy, sorry you had to suffer that :hugs:

Still no witch though, maybe you should go to doc, perhaps they have a more sensitive test youcan take? I really feel for you ladies. Wish I could help in some way. All I can do is send cyber hugs currently! Big fat hugs and I'd send chocolate too if I could! 

It was nice to see you missed me! So sweet, thanks. Sorry,its been hard to get on here this morn, I've been running all over central London this morning to deliver a package to a customer, just got to work now!

Will check in when I can. OH is out later do I can prob get online for a bit then too

Love to all, keep smiling beautiful ladies

xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> What a surprise. Another.B F N :crys:
> No sign of the witch. Why is this happening :(
> 
> That's it I can't face another bfn.... feel so crappy now :(
> 
> Hope everyone else who is waiting has more luck than me... keep us posted.
> And everyone have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I really know how you feel :hugs:
> 
> No witch for me either. Have kind of decided that i won't test again until Saturday because i am working tomorrow and friday and can't face the thought of another BFN before a busy day at work.
> 
> I didn't really think about it too much yesterday because i was so busy at work but i'm off today and i know i'll drive myself mad going to the toilet constantly!
> 
> Try and keep busy and test again in a few days [I know its easy to say but hard to do]
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Haha. I'm with u on that. Off today so gonna go mad. Might head back to Essex, my best mate needs me as she lost her team yesterday and was on the phone for hours with her crying last night. That will keep me busy lol. 

If no witch by sat will test again with u hun xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> What a surprise. Another.B F N :crys:
> No sign of the witch. Why is this happening :(
> 
> That's it I can't face another bfn.... feel so crappy now :(
> 
> Hope everyone else who is waiting has more luck than me... keep us posted.
> And everyone have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Oh Cookie that's crappy, sorry you had to suffer that :hugs:
> 
> Still no witch though, maybe you should go to doc, perhaps they have a more sensitive test youcan take? I really feel for you ladies. Wish I could help in some way. All I can do is send cyber hugs currently! Big fat hugs and I'd send chocolate too if I could!
> 
> It was nice to see you missed me! So sweet, thanks. Sorry,its been hard to get on here this morn, I've been running all over central London this morning to deliver a package to a customer, just got to work now!
> 
> Will check in when I can. OH is out later do I can prob get online for a bit then too
> 
> Love to all, keep smiling beautiful ladies
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Cyber hugs helps a lot hun. Thankyou. 
Bfns suck big time lol. 

Poor u having to run round London. I hate london. Too busy for me to deal with lol. 
Have a good day at work and check in when u can sweetie 
Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi Cookie

have sent you the email at last! Check your hotmail

A xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi girls! Things have calmed down a bit now, what a crazy morning!

Apart from worrying about you ladies waiting for AF or BFPs, I'm feeling a bit happier. I was very disappointed when the witch came. She's nearly gone now thank god. I hate having periods, its quite a shock after 2 years of none at all. Mine are so heavy and painful, that's the reason I had the Mirena coil in the first place-suspected endometriosis. I've been taken to hospital a good few times as I pass out, am sick, my blood pressure goes through the floor and my fingers and toes go blue! Not nice. It's tempting to get the blimmin thing put back in as I'm scared this will happen every month but I've only had one bad one so far since TTC. I have to make sure I start on the strong *painkillers before AF comes because when the severe pains start it's too late to stop them, which is difficult as she doesn't always come on time as we've all discovered! And now I worry about taking tablets near AF time just in case there's a little hitchhiker in there and painkillers aren't good for them! Anyone else have*these dilemmas? Any advice welcome. Maybe I should post in another board.

Anyway, am still on tenterhooks for you Cookie MissH and Ananya, also Bitty Bobby although I haven't seen any posts from you in a while, hope all is ok Hun. 

Sorry for my long winded blurb, it's been bugging me that I have to take tablets knowing it's possible there's a little person in there, so if anyone has any advice or knowledge on the subject I'd be most appreciative x

Love, loo rolls, butt plugs and baby dust! (now there's a sentence I thought I'd never write!!) Xxx:dust:xxX

Keep smiling ladies, luv ya! X


----------



## Cookie_88

hehe you made me giggle with the last sentence but i agree, its not something you would think youd ever post but just feels so right here lol.

As for your pains, i get really bad period pains, cramping so bad it makes me sick, but not had the blood pressure or as bad as you have it. i normally get achey back and all down my legs to the point that by the end of the day i can barely lift my feet to walk. and i found a CURE!!! for me, feminax alll the way! i have all the girls i work with on it and it works after you started your period so you dont have to worry about harming your little hitchhiker if hes holding on in there. you can get feminax plus which is stronger too. its just for period pains so goes direct to the pain. half hour after ive taken it i feel sooooo much better! so go get yourself some. i think most shops do it but i get mine from Boots!!!!!

hope you feel better soooooon!!! 

im feeling good cos my mum is coming to visit me! cant wait to see her! my bff is sorting her grans funeral etc out today so said not to go see her! :( poor girlie :(

Anyways! Thanks for the long winded blurb! loved it!! 

Love, toilet roll, butt plugs to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh A! i will go check now!! i hope i given you the right one now! i use my phone all the time and its a fairly new account so fx i gave you the correct address lol. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

As bless you Cookie! Thanks muchly hunni. You sound a lot more upbeat, it's amazing what affect our mummies can have :)

I will try feminax, thanks. I'd still have to start it before the cramping hit I think. The doc says once the severe ones start, you just have to go with it (TBH I couldn't swallow anything anyway while writhing on the floor!) Does it not have a bad effect on a foetus? I may do some googling! 

Love having you guys here, fab to find such sweet people and weird that I feel like I have some new friends already and we've not met! (yet!)

Enjoy time with your mum Cookie

Will check in again soon, bye for now girls x

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

haha!! ive just emailed you both 3 times i think?! catching up on the ones ive missed lol

im not sure about taking them before hun as i always wait till the pain starts, but it makes such a difference and even DF knows they work cos as soon as i start cramping he runs and gets them for me or asks if ive taken them yet! haha! bless him

yes so excited about seeing my mum, think its better cos its a last min visit and i like my mum coming to mine as i get her all to myself!! lol. My mum lives with my dad (obv), sister, and grandparents so its nice to get her alone! 

Hope you have a goood afternooon. i know what you mean, feels like weve known eachother forever! be goood to meet! so excited! 

much love 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ananya

I am guessing there has been no progress with anyone? I am feeling angry because I was all up for my blood test. At least that way, we could have discussed next stage but until AF doesn't arrive, i can't do much. I went through all the hassle of changing GP as well just so aftee 2 yrs of ttc patiently, i can talk about it with someone.

I have had a crappy 3 yrs. My daughter was born with a rare genetic condition so we have so maby appts and issues with her. Things are a little calm now as she is responding to words and so on. We can communicate a little more with her. She is a joy to have and i love every second with her. However i need another baby to bring more joy into our lives!

Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ananya said:


> I am guessing there has been no progress with anyone? I am feeling angry because I was all up for my blood test. At least that way, we could have discussed next stage but until AF doesn't arrive, i can't do much. I went through all the hassle of changing GP as well just so aftee 2 yrs of ttc patiently, i can talk about it with someone.
> 
> I have had a crappy 3 yrs. My daughter was born with a rare genetic condition so we have so maby appts and issues with her. Things are a little calm now as she is responding to words and so on. We can communicate a little more with her. She is a joy to have and i love every second with her. However i need another baby to bring more joy into our lives!
> 
> Xxx

Ananya :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear that, your poor daughter. I can't imagine how difficult it is. It must be good to see her progressing however :happydance:

So they didn't do a blood test then? It's horrible when you don't like the doc they allocate you. I had that at my last Docs, I had to say I didn't want to see him every time I called! 

Chin up honey, try to keep smiling. Probably sounds trite coming from someone who knows little about what you're going through but I really wish you well.

CC xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya - Im soooo sorry youve had such a awful 3 years! :hugs:
Im sorry your daughter not been too well :( i really do hope that things continue to get a little easier for you. I understand how another baby would be the icing on the cake for you. I really hope your daughter continues to respond to you and has a happy life. Im sure shes very happy as she has an amazing caring family looking after her. 

i really hope you get some idea as to why your so late for af too. Its horrible not knowing whats going on :(

As for me, im still waiting lol. Had some pale brown cm in my underwear earlier today sorry TMI :/ so thought af was coming but then nothing again. But had a lovely day with my mum which has made me feel alot better :D 
Went shopping and got some new sexy underwear so think im gonna share with DF and see if we can bring the witch outta hiding with a bit of BDing lol. 

Hang in there hunni! we are all thinking of you! :hugs: and xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara & Achelois - Check ur emails!!!


----------



## Achelois

Will have to wait until I get home to check email ;( brown in cm could be implantation bleeding. Maybe you o'd late?
Fingers crossed hunni.
Love you
a xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Will have to wait until I get home to check email ;( brown in cm could be implantation bleeding. Maybe you o'd late?
> Fingers crossed hunni.
> Love you
> a xxx

I think af might be coming. Cramping and more browny pink cm. Let's see what tomorrow brings. But I'm sure she's coming. 

If so, bring on next cycle. Maybe month 13 will be my month :D 

Hope your all well 
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

I'm out ladies, the witch has arrived :witch:

Relieved to be over the horrible 3ww! 

Stressed to think that i will have to base my next cycle on being 38 days long :cry:

Going to buy some ovulation tests for the marathon july/aug session.

I'm dreaming of my big bottle of wine at the weekend :happydance:

Good luck everybody. I'm looking forward to seeing some BFP soon! xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Achelois said:
> 
> 
> Will have to wait until I get home to check email ;( brown in cm could be implantation bleeding. Maybe you o'd late?
> Fingers crossed hunni.
> Love you
> a xxx
> 
> I think af might be coming. Cramping and more browny pink cm. Let's see what tomorrow brings. But I'm sure she's coming.
> 
> If so, bring on next cycle. Maybe month 13 will be my month :D
> 
> Hope your all well
> XxxxClick to expand...

I hope she stays away from you xxx:hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Ananya said:


> I am guessing there has been no progress with anyone? I am feeling angry because I was all up for my blood test. At least that way, we could have discussed next stage but until AF doesn't arrive, i can't do much. I went through all the hassle of changing GP as well just so aftee 2 yrs of ttc patiently, i can talk about it with someone.
> 
> I have had a crappy 3 yrs. My daughter was born with a rare genetic condition so we have so maby appts and issues with her. Things are a little calm now as she is responding to words and so on. We can communicate a little more with her. She is a joy to have and i love every second with her. However i need another baby to bring more joy into our lives!
> 
> Xxx

Sorry to hear that your feeling down. I really hope your luck changes soon and you get your BFP :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> I'm out ladies, the witch has arrived :witch:
> 
> Relieved to be over the horrible 3ww!
> 
> Stressed to think that i will have to base my next cycle on being 38 days long :cry:
> 
> Going to buy some ovulation tests for the marathon july/aug session.
> 
> I'm dreaming of my big bottle of wine at the weekend :happydance:
> 
> Good luck everybody. I'm looking forward to seeing some BFP soon! xxx

I'm sorry the witch got you hun but least u no now and can charge on to the next month. 
I agree, a bottle of wine Def helps lol. 

Enjoy hunni xxxx


----------



## Achelois

^^wss

sad that she's here but at least you can crack on with this month and you have all of us to support you. 

Love to you Hun

cookie - hang in there hunni. I'm here for you. Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> I'm out ladies, the witch has arrived :witch:
> 
> Relieved to be over the horrible 3ww!
> 
> Stressed to think that i will have to base my next cycle on being 38 days long :cry:
> 
> Going to buy some ovulation tests for the marathon july/aug session.
> 
> I'm dreaming of my big bottle of wine at the weekend :happydance:
> 
> Good luck everybody. I'm looking forward to seeing some BFP soon! xxx

Oh hun, bless you! 3 weeks! Grr, she is messing with you, nasty witch. Don't blame you having a few glasses of vino :winkwink:

Yep, looks like we are all in it again together next month.

Cookie, any more news? I was thinking that it could be IB as I was reading the posts above to catch up. Hope you are ok x

Just had stuffed roasted butternut squash, OH seemed surprised that he really liked it! We were veggies for the evening! 

:hugs: to all, night ladies xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks A. Cramping stopped again lol. God knows but will just see what tomorrow brings. 
Had a lovely day with my mum and feeling Sooooo much better so whatever the result I'm fine. Will be gutted if af comes but will deal with it 

Helps having you guys here xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> I'm out ladies, the witch has arrived :witch:
> 
> Relieved to be over the horrible 3ww!
> 
> Stressed to think that i will have to base my next cycle on being 38 days long :cry:
> 
> Going to buy some ovulation tests for the marathon july/aug session.
> 
> I'm dreaming of my big bottle of wine at the weekend :happydance:
> 
> Good luck everybody. I'm looking forward to seeing some BFP soon! xxx
> 
> Oh hun, bless you! 3 weeks! Grr, she is messing with you, nasty witch. Don't blame you having a few glasses of vino :winkwink:
> 
> Yep, looks like we are all in it again together next month.
> 
> Cookie, any more news? I was thinking that it could be IB as I was reading the posts above to catch up. Hope you are ok x
> 
> Just had stuffed roasted butternut squash, OH seemed surprised that he really liked it! We were veggies for the evening!
> 
> :hugs: to all, night ladies xxClick to expand...

When does ib happen? Sorry not sure about it lol. I normally get very pale, just a hint of pink cm but this is more browny pink. O I dunno lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks A. Cramping stopped again lol. God knows but will just see what tomorrow brings.
> Had a lovely day with my mum and feeling Sooooo much better so whatever the result I'm fine. Will be gutted if af comes but will deal with it
> 
> Helps having you guys here xxxx

Fab attitude hun, whatever happens, we'll deal with it together :flower:

I am going to google IB....

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Awsome. Lemme no wot they say lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hmmm... this is from 'JustMommies.com':

"Implantation bleeding normally occurs a week to a few days before your period would normally start. Spotting that occurs around a week after ovulation is likely implantation bleeding; whereas, spotting that occurs very close to the time that your period would normally start may not be. A normal menstrual cycle generally starts off light and then gets heavier. Spotting can sometimes be the sign of an early period. If this is the case, the spotting will pick up to heavier bleeding. If you have spotting right around the time your period would normally start, it can be more confusing. You will need to take the wait and see approach or take a pregnancy test to determine pregnancy."

Sorry hun, I guess it's unlikely. It's clarified things a bit though, I didn't know that.

Grr, bodies can be annoying... :hugs:

x


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Hmmm... this is from 'JustMommies.com':
> 
> "Implantation bleeding normally occurs a week to a few days before your period would normally start. Spotting that occurs around a week after ovulation is likely implantation bleeding; whereas, spotting that occurs very close to the time that your period would normally start may not be. A normal menstrual cycle generally starts off light and then gets heavier. Spotting can sometimes be the sign of an early period. If this is the case, the spotting will pick up to heavier bleeding. If you have spotting right around the time your period would normally start, it can be more confusing. You will need to take the wait and see approach or take a pregnancy test to determine pregnancy."
> 
> Sorry hun, I guess it's unlikely. It's clarified things a bit though, I didn't know that.
> 
> Grr, bodies can be annoying... :hugs:
> 
> x

As with everything with TTC it seems our bodies have several options for everything, wish it was a little more clear-cut sometimes!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. Well will just have to wait and see. 

No "spotting" today so far. Woken up feeling really sick this morning and no cramping and no sign of the witch. This is getting rather annoying lol. 

Hope your all ok and have a good day. Even though the weather is grim :(


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi greygirl. How are you getting on? 

Your right of only things were clearer sometimes lol xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Morning all! How is everyone today? Im feeling all bouncy as the witch is almost gone and im ready to do the 'horizontal salsa' as ive heard you guys calling it!! Ha ha! Going to chase you little eggy, stop hiding!!

Cookie, I just thought; you could have O'd late so it may still be IB!?

Hi Greygirl! How are things?

Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

I dunno hun. Still getting pinky cm but only when I wipe (sorry far TMI) lol. We shall see what today brings. 
Pleased your feeling good and are getting ready for the egg hunt lol. Fx this is your month. 

The suns come out too :D 

Hope all are well 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Forgot to mention. Got really stuffy nose this morning. Probs nothing but hey you never no lol 
Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Lucky you with sunshine! It's p***ed down here most of the day! I met a friend for lunch and my feet are soaked! 

Hope you're ok Cooks, enjoy the sun! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. It's chucked it down but now the sun is out again lol. Crazy weather today, wish it would either rain or just be sunny, not change its mind every 2mins.oh poor u with wet feet, how annoying lol. 

Yea I'm doing ok. Still no witch. But just not thinking about it. Think I'm gonna come on but if nothing happens think I will test Monday. But not holding out much hope. just think the witch is being spiteful this month lol. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

A - where are you?! 

Xxx


----------



## Ananya

Hi guys

I hope you are ok.

Sad to know misshopefuls af caught up with her.

Cookie i can see there is no progress with you either.

I went to see my nurse in the end. She did a urine test for me which was neg. However my hormone test result hasnt arrived and she was chasing that up. Basically my GP quickly booked me in for tests when i told him that we have been ttc for 2 yrs. Anyway the results were during day 21 of my cycle and so it will say whether i have thyroid issues and if i am ovulating. The nurse booked me in for early morning so the results from 2 weeks ago should arrive. Also she will then know what to do with me regarding my AF! Maybe the results will say whether i ovulated or not this month.

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh I'm pleased u went hun. Hopefully get some answers soon then? Fx all comes back ok for you and af comes at last. 

Yes im still waiting. Got past the annoyed stage and its actually making me laugh (think its cos I will cry if not) but I do feel af could be coming. 

Please keep us updated. Like I said fx u get some answers soon sweetie 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh I'm pleased u went hun. Hopefully get some answers soon then? Fx all comes back ok for you and af comes at last. 

Yes im still waiting. Got past the annoyed stage and its actually making me laugh (think its cos I will cry if not) but I do feel af could be coming. 

Please keep us updated. Like I said fx u get some answers soon sweetie 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Just had some awsome news girlies and needed to share as I'm so happy for them. 

Close family friends of mine have been ttc for a few years now. They had to go down ivf route and got 3 chances on the nhs. They had their last try and they got their BFP!!
Well they had their first scan today and they are having TWINS. I'm sooooooo happy for them and wanna scream it to the world for them. When my mum called to tell me I just cried. I'm so pleased for them. 

Anyways. Just wanted a bfp on here somewhere lol. 

Xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Everybody! 

Cookie thats lovely news about your friends BPF and great that the witch is still staying away from you.

Clara good luck with your horizontal salsa :winkwink:

Ananya, it sounds like a step in the right direction of getting a BFP.

So my plan for this month. . . to try and find out when i'm ovulating so I am going to try taking my temp daily and i'm going to get some ovulation tests. Clearblue digital seem to be the favourite with people but they are really expensive! I am also thinking about getting some pre seed as well.

Has anybody else tried any of the above or is anybody else planning on trying some of it?

Because my cycle was so long this month [38 days] i feel like i need a bit of extra help so i'm willing to try anything!

:dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Quick update. . . i have just ordered a thermometer, preseed and a 20 pack of ovulation tests from the comfort of my sofa while enjoying a glass of wine :happydance:


----------



## Cookie_88

Loving the quick update lol. 

I've not tried any of the above as DF thinks it will all become too clinical lol. Probs why we struggling so much Haha. But I hope it helps hun. Let us no how it goes, would be good to get some feedback on it :D 

Man I feel so sick right now. It's all driving me slightly mad lol. 

Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooh! Lots has happened since I checked in!

Ananya, sounds like you're on the track to getting some things sorted, that's fab :)

Misshopefull, taking charge of things, go girl! I've been considering the temping thing, just a bit worried how OH will feel... We're 'officially' NTNP but I want things to happen quickly. I think he may get put off by the 'I'm ovulating, get your trousers off' thing!! We'll definitely be practising the good ol' horizontal salsa though! I just won't tell him it's around O time ;)

Cookie, you sound much happier, that's great about your friends!!! Yay, a BFP on the thread :)

You guys have cheered me up. It's been a tough day. Commute was crappy, half hour late for work, then my grandma taken to hospital with double pneumonia. I'm worried about my mum as they're closer than I am to grandma. It's a bit complicated. Also they're all in Devon and I'm in London. Hey ho, will see how things are tomorrow.

Just watched Black Swan, great film

Off to bed now lovelies

Night all xx


----------



## Ananya

Cookie_88 said:


> Just had some awsome news girlies and needed to share as I'm so happy for them.
> 
> Close family friends of mine have been ttc for a few years now. They had to go down ivf route and got 3 chances on the nhs. They had their last try and they got their BFP!!
> Well they had their first scan today and they are having TWINS. I'm sooooooo happy for them and wanna scream it to the world for them. When my mum called to tell me I just cried. I'm so pleased for them.
> 
> Anyways. Just wanted a bfp on here somewhere lol.
> 
> Xxx

That is great news cookie!! Awwww twins too....jackpot!



misshopefull said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Cookie thats lovely news about your friends BPF and great that the witch is still staying away from you.
> 
> Clara good luck with your horizontal salsa :winkwink:
> 
> Ananya, it sounds like a step in the right direction of getting a BFP.
> 
> So my plan for this month. . . to try and find out when i'm ovulating so I am going to try taking my temp daily and i'm going to get some ovulation tests. Clearblue digital seem to be the favourite with people but they are really expensive! I am also thinking about getting some pre seed as well.
> 
> Has anybody else tried any of the above or is anybody else planning on trying some of it?
> 
> Because my cycle was so long this month [38 days] i feel like i need a bit of extra help so i'm willing to try anything!
> 
> :dust:




Clara cluck said:


> Ooh! Lots has happened since I checked in!
> 
> Ananya, sounds like you're on the track to getting some things sorted, that's fab :)
> 
> Misshopefull, taking charge of things, go girl! I've been considering the temping thing, just a bit worried how OH will feel... We're 'officially' NTNP but I want things to happen quickly. I think he may get put off by the 'I'm ovulating, get your trousers off' thing!! We'll definitely be practising the good ol' horizontal salsa though! I just won't tell him it's around O time ;)
> 
> Cookie, you sound much happier, that's great about your friends!!! Yay, a BFP on the thread :)
> 
> You guys have cheered me up. It's been a tough day. Commute was crappy, half hour late for work, then my grandma taken to hospital with double pneumonia. I'm worried about my mum as they're closer than I am to grandma. It's a bit complicated. Also they're all in Devon and I'm in London. Hey ho, will see how things are tomorrow.
> 
> Just watched Black Swan, great film
> 
> Off to bed now lovelies
> 
> Night all xx

Update guys! I think my AF is on its way!! I have had some brown discharge so i feel relieved.

Me and hubby have decided to buy the clearblue fertility monitor tomorrow! We are alsi going to take a few months break from this ttc!!

I have a question, how often do you bd anyway? We just really have been bding when i see lots of CM and once that goes, we dont bother lol. We have a challenging daughted in tow. She wakes up several times a night! And then throughout the day she is very demanding with her issues. This has been our strategy for 2 yrs now!

X


----------



## Achelois

Morning girls
sorry I wasn't around yesterday I wasn't very well ;( better today though!

Missh I had ov tests last month not the digi ones and I found them difficult to read. If I were to buy more I'd definitely go with the digi. For now we are just going with the flow. If I get to 6 months and no luck I'll look into temping and pressed bur for now I'm quite happy. 

Ananya sounds like you'll get some answers soon. Fingers crossed hunni x

clara - sorry to hear about nan. Hope she gets better soon and you are ok? Xx

cookie! Still avoiding af then? Lovely news about the twins! Makes your day when you know success is out there for people who have had difficulties. Hope you're ok laydee xx


I'm just plodding along contemplating hitting the diet very seriously. I think if anything is stopping me conceiving its got to be my weight. I've lost 5 stone before so I know I can do it. I just need to get motivated - like a baby isn't motivation enough?!? Just hard to decide no drinking or naughty food for a while especially when mine and ohs social life revolve around drinking and eating! Will keep you posted but may start my diet this weekend..... 

Anyway glad to read all your updates. Missed you all yesterday. Love xxx & Butt plugs xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ananya - I usually BD every 2-3 days then every day around o. I can imagine its difficult when you have a Lo who can be demanding. I hope your ok and hanging in there. :hugs: 

A - I've missed you :hugs: hope your feeling better now. I know what you mean about changing your life style to help ttc. I quit smoking and that was so hard as I'd smoked for like 5 years but you'd be surprised how much a baby motivates you. You can do it hun and you've got us to help and support you. 

I woke up today and decides to test. Knew it was gonna be a bfn, which it was, but still. on to day 5 of no af and no sign of af still. Kinda getting frustrated now but gonna hang in there, what else can I do Haha, and so dunno when to test again if witch doesn't show?! 

Hope you all have a lovely day. 
Love and butt plugs AND loo roll lol xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi Cookie! I missed you all too! Actually had withdrawl symptoms! Couldnt wait to get back on the boards - sent you and Clara an email too this morning!

Thanks sweetie - I know you will support me (like I will all of you with this TTC business) its just difficult. I need to quit the fags too - how long did it take you to stop? What did you do? Been smoking for about 10 years so know it will be hard. Plus I enjoy it which makes it harder....... Just like I love my wine and food!

Keep smiling hunni - you will get there in the end either way and we are all here for you! Hope it s BFP that would be SO cool!

Love to all the other girls too

A xx


----------



## Cookie_88

It took time and a lot of tears. Deff use patches. Helps a lot. I still have the odd one when I'm out sometimes though Haha. Naughty naughty. But u will get there hun. 

Ooo will check emails then. 
Grr I'm still hoping for a bfp but seems so unlikely now. Think I will try and hold out testing til Monday now of still no witch. I just don't understand it. Plus if witch shows do I use this longer cycle as my normal cycle now? 

Hope everyones ok 
,xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Achelois said:


> Hi Cookie! I missed you all too! Actually had withdrawl symptoms! Couldnt wait to get back on the boards - sent you and Clara an email too this morning!
> 
> Thanks sweetie - I know you will support me (like I will all of you with this TTC business) its just difficult. I need to quit the fags too - how long did it take you to stop? What did you do? Been smoking for about 10 years so know it will be hard. Plus I enjoy it which makes it harder....... Just like I love my wine and food!
> 
> Keep smiling hunni - you will get there in the end either way and we are all here for you! Hope it s BFP that would be SO cool!
> 
> Love to all the other girls too
> 
> A xx




Cookie_88 said:


> It took time and a lot of tears. Deff use patches. Helps a lot. I still have the odd one when I'm out sometimes though Haha. Naughty naughty. But u will get there hun.
> 
> Ooo will check emails then.
> Grr I'm still hoping for a bfp but seems so unlikely now. Think I will try and hold out testing til Monday now of still no witch. I just don't understand it. Plus if witch shows do I use this longer cycle as my normal cycle now?
> 
> Hope everyones ok
> ,xxxx

Hi all

Cookie, it must be all so confusing, maybe you could call the NHS direct helpline? They can be helpful or talk to a doc or family planning nurse for advice? Big hugs sweetie :hugs:

Achelois, good luck with quitting the ciggies! I have little understanding for how hard that is as I don't smoke but I've heard it is difficult. We are all here supporting you! :hugs:

:sex:BDing... well, the witch has been here so not much of that this week! Every few days or so, but I grab OH more (every day) when it's around estimated 'O' time! He doesn't seem to mind...:winkwink:

Hope you're all well today?

Any exciting plans for the weekend ladies?

xx

:dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Trying a new signature out ....

Ha ha! It works!

Let me know if you'd like the sparklee and I'll give you the HTML to put in your signature xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Love the Sig hun. Yes I want but can't do it by my fone lol. 

Haha, they never complain when you jump on them men Haha. 

Yea I might sort out docs. Unfortunately I not currently registered with a doctors from when I moved here. I don't get sick much so never thought about it but need to try and sort one out. Just dunno how long i shpuld wait fpr af before going there? I've been really moody today and actually quite b!tchy. Not Like me at all. So maybe af will show tomorrow. How knows.... 

Fx you have a lucky cycle next month hun 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

GRRRRRR. Can this day get any worse!!! :cry: 
My Dr pepper just exploded all over me and my suit is now soaked and I stink of the bloody stuff 

........... and breath ........


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Love the Sig hun. Yes I want but can't do it by my fone lol.
> 
> Haha, they never complain when you jump on them men Haha.
> 
> Yea I might sort out docs. Unfortunately I not currently registered with a doctors from when I moved here. I don't get sick much so never thought about it but need to try and sort one out. Just dunno how long i shpuld wait fpr af before going there? I've been really moody today and actually quite b!tchy. Not Like me at all. So maybe af will show tomorrow. How knows....
> 
> Fx you have a lucky cycle next month hun
> Xxxx




Cookie_88 said:


> GRRRRRR. Can this day get any worse!!! :cry:
> My Dr pepper just exploded all over me and my suit is now soaked and I stink of the bloody stuff
> 
> ........... and breath ........

Oh hun! Try to chill out, what have you got planned tonight? Get DF to do something nice with you, or get in a warm bath with a good book or some pampering treats and have a glamour session! That's what I do. Or go for a wander (if weather isn't too bad). I can't imagine you being bitchy, but I know what you mean, my hormones make me a bit 'touchy' sometimes and i know I have exploded at OH more than he deserved at times!

Sending you a massive hug :hugs:

At least it was Dr Pepper and not cat sick eh?!! :winkwink:

Hope your evening gets better xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Love the Sig hun. Yes I want but can't do it by my fone lol.
> 
> Haha, they never complain when you jump on them men Haha.
> 
> Yea I might sort out docs. Unfortunately I not currently registered with a doctors from when I moved here. I don't get sick much so never thought about it but need to try and sort one out. Just dunno how long i shpuld wait fpr af before going there? I've been really moody today and actually quite b!tchy. Not Like me at all. So maybe af will show tomorrow. How knows....
> 
> Fx you have a lucky cycle next month hun
> Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> GRRRRRR. Can this day get any worse!!! :cry:
> My Dr pepper just exploded all over me and my suit is now soaked and I stink of the bloody stuff
> 
> ........... and breath ........Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun! Try to chill out, what have you got planned tonight? Get DF to do something nice with you, or get in a warm bath with a good book or some pampering treats and have a glamour session! That's what I do. Or go for a wander (if weather isn't too bad). I can't imagine you being bitchy, but I know what you mean, my hormones make me a bit 'touchy' sometimes and i know I have exploded at OH more than he deserved at times!
> 
> Sending you a massive hug :hugs:
> 
> At least it was Dr Pepper and not cat sick eh?!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope your evening gets better xxClick to expand...

Haha. Yea thank god not cat sick but in having cuddles with the dragons now so one will prob sh!t on me now Haha. 

Yes i can get extremely touchy around af so could be a sign she's coming now. OHs always get the brunt of it lol. 

Yea gonna chill tonight. Tomorrow gonna be a manic day, we have practically no staff in :( oh joy Haha. DFs not home yet :( god know when he's gonna turn up. Unfortunately if af shows think this month is gonna be tough as when harvest starts he's on 24/7 call so gonna be hard tp dtd at the correct times. But who knows. 

What you up to tonight hun xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, I'm really sorry to hear about your grandma. I know how you feel as my mum is an only child and she lives 5 hours drive away from me so when my gran was really poorly last year I felt like i was so far away. Hope she gets better soon.

Achelois, I quit smoking by reading alan carr 'easy way to stop smoking'. It really worked for me. I also did weight watchers online a few years ago and it was brilliant. Good luck!

Ananya, last month we :sex: everyday from around day 5 until day about day 27. We only missed one day in between. Not sure we can keep that up this month which is why I have ordered some digital ovulation tests!

Cookie, I know how your feeling and I hope you get an answer soon. I had a 38 day cycle instead of the expected 31 day cycle so like you I am wondering how to count it this month. That is another reason why I am going to use the ovulation tests. It's going to be a long month! I hope the witch stays away from you.

I hope everybody has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls! Just popping in on my way out for a few beers! Hope you're all ok. Thanks to all of you in relation to support re ww and smoking. Hard but others have done it so I should go for it right?!?!

Clara you made me literally laugh about cat sick. For those that don't know my cat puked in my shoes the other morning just before I went to work. What do you do? Get angry? Or realise that babies bring much worse then puke one morning?!? Poor thing! Couldve killed her though!!! Cookie hunni. You even type like you have the hump!!! Pmsl!!! I take out my mood swings on everyone think we all do without meaning to or realising! Either way could be af or pg mood swings so who knows? Just made
me laugh!!

Have a good one girls and we shall -"speak" tomorrow no doubt

love to you all and baby dust to triers and fxd for those that are waiting to know! Xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Hi girls! Just popping in on my way out for a few beers! Hope you're all ok. Thanks to all of you in relation to support re ww and smoking. Hard but others have done it so I should go for it right?!?!
> 
> Clara you made me literally laugh about cat sick. For those that don't know my cat puked in my shoes the other morning just before I went to work. What do you do? Get angry? Or realise that babies bring much worse then puke one morning?!? Poor thing! Couldve killed her though!!! Cookie hunni. You even type like you have the hump!!! Pmsl!!! I take out my mood swings on everyone think we all do without meaning to or realising! Either way could be af or pg mood swings so who knows? Just made
> me laugh!!
> 
> Have a good one girls and we shall -"speak" tomorrow no doubt
> 
> love to you all and baby dust to triers and fxd for those that are waiting to know! Xxxxx

Haha!love that you could pick up my mood from my post :haha:
i got home and felt so low! DF turned up home with wine and now ive had 2 glasses! while im getting bfns surely it wont hurt. DF also picked up on my mood and now ive just broken down and sobbed my heart out to him. He now knows that im 5 days late and that im also on here lol. he knows all about you, especially Achelois and Clara hehe. He actually took it really well, dont no why im surprised lol. But he has said that maybe i might get my bfp this month ( im doubtful) but that we have many more months ahead of us (thats why i love him) i feel so much better for talking to him! Anyways, enough abot me feeling sorry for myelf! 

Achelois - have a lovely evening out! please have a good few drinks for me! im stopping at 2 glasses lol. heehee, made me giggle thinking of your cat being sick in your shoes! annoying but thats why we love our fur babies!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone!
Much love and BUTT PLUGS!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Good morning all!

Thanks MissH, my grandma seems to be responding to the antibios so that's good. Apparently she's much more comfortable. My mum sounds chirpier too. I understand why you're having a go with the ovulation sticks, why does AF have to ruin our careful calculations hey? Nasty witchy!

C and A glad you two are enjoying the weekend with your wine and beer! Cookie, your DF sounds lovely, good to hear he's supporting you. I've told my OH about being on here too. He thinks I'm a bit crazy but hey, he knew that when we got together! Achelois, I've heard that Allen Carr book is good too. Go for it! 

Sorry I wasn't around last night, went to see Transformers 3 at the cinema!! Me and OH laughed about it all the way home as we thought it was a bit rubbish! Had a couple glasses of wine yesterday, I just don't seem to be able to drink much now, feel a bit yukky even after just 2! and one was at lunch!! Buzz lightweight.

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely day. I'm off shopping for a birthday present then out for drinks later (lots of water for me!) so will check in when I can

Love and butt plugs!

Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh Clara the buzz lightweight made me chuckle. Shame transformers was a bit rubbish. was gonna go see it but think I will just wait for harry potter to come out. 

Have fun shopping, think of poor me stuck at work, AND I'm working tomorrow. epic fail :( 

Anyways. Back to work I go. Have a good day hun. 

Love and butt plugs to you all. Hope everyone else is hanging in there. 
I'm on day 6 of no af, couldn't resist poas this morning. God knows why I bothered Haha bfn. 

Muchos love xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Quick update ladies. The wicked witch has arrived!!! Thank god for that! 
Yes I'm disappointed as i didn't get my bfp and my body has been incredibly mean to me. BUT.... I'm relieved I now know where I am. Just confused for my next cycle. Do I use my normal 28day cycle or this 34day cycle. 

But anyways. I'm now chilling with my friends and a nice bottle of wine..... or 2 lol. 

Hope your all well. Thanks for all your support. Couldn't of survived without you all. 

Butt plugs, loo roll and love to u all 
Xzxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Quick update ladies. The wicked witch has arrived!!! Thank god for that!
> Yes I'm disappointed as i didn't get my bfp and my body has been incredibly mean to me. BUT.... I'm relieved I now know where I am. Just confused for my next cycle. Do I use my normal 28day cycle or this 34day cycle.
> 
> But anyways. I'm now chilling with my friends and a nice bottle of wine..... or 2 lol.
> 
> Hope your all well. Thanks for all your support. Couldn't of survived without you all.
> 
> Butt plugs, loo roll and love to u all
> Xzxxxxxx

Really sorry the witch got you but at least you can move on now. I am in the same boat with my cycle now being between 31 and 38 days which is why I am going to try and track my ovulation as I really want to try and catch that egg this month!

Enjoy your wine. I'm enjoying mine :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update ladies. The wicked witch has arrived!!! Thank god for that!
> Yes I'm disappointed as i didn't get my bfp and my body has been incredibly mean to me. BUT.... I'm relieved I now know where I am. Just confused for my next cycle. Do I use my normal 28day cycle or this 34day cycle.
> 
> But anyways. I'm now chilling with my friends and a nice bottle of wine..... or 2 lol.
> 
> Hope your all well. Thanks for all your support. Couldn't of survived without you all.
> 
> Butt plugs, loo roll and love to u all
> Xzxxxxxx
> 
> Really sorry the witch got you but at least you can move on now. I am in the same boat with my cycle now being between 31 and 38 days which is why I am going to try and track my ovulation as I really want to try and catch that egg this month!
> 
> Enjoy your wine. I'm enjoying mine :winkwink:Click to expand...

Have a lovely evening hun. Wine is going down nicely thanks lol. Enjoy yours hun. 

Yea its confusing where to go now, do we use our normal cycle or the new one? Im so confused. Just hoping af is fone quickly so I can crack on. 

I hope your ok sweetie and fx for a lucky cycle for u hun xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies
sorry I wasn't around yesterday. Had a big row with OH ;( so not really having a fabulous weekend to be honest. 
Cookie - so sorry the witch got you in the end but glad you now know and can move on! Don't know what I'd do about cycle dates? I've gone with my late cycle days as that's what it was and therefore I've just assumed it's pushed ov back a bit. 

Missh - it will be interesting to see if you have any success with the tracking methods - keep us updated!

Clara - glad nan is feeling better & hope you're having a good weekend

love and butt plugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh A thats awful! Sorry to hear that, hope it's all sorted now. Just remember that every couple has rows, it's how you work through them together that cements your relationship. I always get really worried it's all gone horribly wrong and we'll never make up etc etc but we work things out, make friends and things get back to normal before I know it. Lots of hugs xx

Miss H, I'm looking forward to hearing how your tracking methods go too! I am seriously considering taking action! Just need to break OH in gently...:winkwink: Hope it works out well for you Hun x

Cookie, sorry the witch got you but at least you know now and can have a vino or two ;) hope you're having a good weekend sweetie. Have you found out any more on the long cycle thing? x

My Gma is on a morphine drip, mum's v upset, I'm poised to go to Devon any minute, I hate hearing mum so sad. 

Feel a bit pants today, only had two small red wines last night too. Seems to really affect me recently. 

Anyway, I'm off to lounge with a cuppa to cheer myself up! Love and hugs and butt plugs my lovelies

Xxx


----------



## Ananya

Hi all, hope you are all ok.

Clara sorry about your gran. It is hard when they are far away and you can't do much. I am sure she knows she is in your thoughts.

Cookie - the witch got me on thurs night!! Really glad as i had a relaxing weekend not having to worry about it. I have ny blood test tomorrow finally so i hope they come up with answers.

Achelois - i hope you and OH have sorted things out.

Well i am still after a clearblue fertility monitor. I am just going to wait for my blood test result.

I have had a busy weekend with family. I am just about to put my DD in bed. She is watching one of her cartoons and then she will be off. I am glad to have this little monkey in my life lol.

I hope you all have a lovely start to the week tomorrow and really hope we have lots of BFPs soon.

Xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls!
Ananya and Cookie - welcome back to the horizontal salsa club! Hope youre both ok. Hard to accept when she shows up but at least you know and can move forward.
Clara - sorry to hear about nan... hope you, your mum and family are ok - are you going to Devon? Its very hard when they live far away - my nan lived in Durham and when she was unwell we could never get there (5 hours by car)... difficult not to just pop around whenever you have a minute. Thinking of you hunni xxx Thanks for the porcupine fable - really made me smile!

Thanks for your concern girls over the weekend argument! We did have one hell of a bust up - over him being selfish... Saturday morning he just woke up and said he was going out - no invite or anything - and just went - didnt come hope till 1am Sunday and it really annoyed me. Dont mind him going out without me, dont get me wrong, but hadnt told me so I had nothing planned and by the time he had made his announcement that he was going, all my friends and family were otherwise engaged so boring Saturday for me.

He apologised profusely yesterday and we are friends again now. Had lots of BD action yesterday as a result - so as long as he keeps feeling sorry this week (O week) then I will be a happy bunny LOL!

Anyway, hope you all have a good day and this week brings some sticky beans for some of us and for those waiting for O week - enjoy your care free BDing time.

A xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Sorry I didn't pop in yesterday ladies, work and a bit of a drink after work lol. 

A - sorry u had a row with oh. Glad u made up now. I would of gone mental if my oh did that to me too though. Just make sure he does his bit this week then lol. 

Clara - sorry your nans not well. Hope she's getting better. Thinking of you and your family. 

Ananya - sorry the witch got you. But least we know what's going on now hey. And being able to have a drink helps lol. Hope you get some answers soon hunni. 

Me - I'm ok. Looking forward to the witch leaving thou. Wanna join the horizontal salsa club now lol. 
Enjoying being able to have a drink atm though. Off out for dinners with the girls tonight. Few sneaky vodkas I think.
Hope your all well. 
Butt plugs and loo rolls to you all
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Sorry I didn't pop in yesterday ladies, work and a bit of a drink after work lol. 

A - sorry u had a row with oh. Glad u made up now. I would of gone mental if my oh did that to me too though. Just make sure he does his bit this week then lol. 

Clara - sorry your nans not well. Hope she's getting better. Thinking of you and your family. 

Ananya - sorry the witch got you. But least we know what's going on now hey. And being able to have a drink helps lol. Hope you get some answers soon hunni. 

Me - I'm ok. Looking forward to the witch leaving thou. Wanna join the horizontal salsa club now lol. 
Enjoying being able to have a drink atm though. Off out for dinners with the girls tonight. Few sneaky vodkas I think.
Hope your all well. 
Butt plugs and loo rolls to you all
Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies
I am guessing as we are all (more or less) in 1ww or O week this is why we've all gone quiet or we are all hungover from the weekend? Hope you are all having a good day...

Missing you all!

A xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I was thinkin that too. Dunno why my poxy phone is sending msgs twice. Bloody thing. 

Yea come back everyone. 

A - how's your day going sweetie? Hope u have a lucky cycle. 
What u got planned for the week? 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I was thinkin that too. Dunno why my poxy phone is sending msgs twice. Bloody thing. 

Yea come back everyone. 

A - how's your day going sweetie? Hope u have a lucky cycle. 
What u got planned for the week? 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Me? Quiet? Never!

Just been busy at work :( sent you a long rambler of an email actually, detailing my woes!! It's not that bad really :winkwink: 

In fact, I'll start a discussion:

Anyone get side effects from taking folic acid? I am starting to suspect it is responsible for the intermittent diarrhoea, trapped wind and nausea I've been suffering for a couple of months now!! I'd be interested to hear your thoughts

Hope everyone's ok. Love, butt plugs and some downright fantabulous horizontal salsa sessions to all!!! xxx
:kiss::sex: (luckily there's no icon for butt plugs!)


----------



## misshopefull

Hi everybody, I've just been trying to catch up with all the news!

Achelois, I'm glad you've sorted things out and are enjoying plenty of salsa :winkwink: My grandparents also lived in Co Durham. Small world!

Ananya, I'm really pleased that your feeling more positive and getting the clearblue monitor is good idea.

Clara, interesting comment about the folic acid. I have experienced some of those things but I pay more attention to it in the 2ww and convince myself that is because i'm going to get a BFP!

Cookie, hope you have a good night and enjoy your vodkas! Hopefully this will be the last month your allowed them :winkwink:

Well, all my goodies came today and I am going to start recording my temperature tomorrow. I really need the help this month due to my cycle being all over the place.

Just wondering how everybody else knows they're ovulating? I just got the rough dates off the internet on one of those ovulation calendars and I think I get quite a few nasty spots mid cycle.

I really hope everybody enjoys some good salsa and that we have some :bfp: soon.

:dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Hi everybody, I've just been trying to catch up with all the news!
> 
> Achelois, I'm glad you've sorted things out and are enjoying plenty of salsa :winkwink: My grandparents also lived in Co Durham. Small world!
> 
> Ananya, I'm really pleased that your feeling more positive and getting the clearblue monitor is good idea.
> 
> Clara, interesting comment about the folic acid. I have experienced some of those things but I pay more attention to it in the 2ww and convince myself that is because i'm going to get a BFP!
> 
> Cookie, hope you have a good night and enjoy your vodkas! Hopefully this will be the last month your allowed them :winkwink:
> 
> Well, all my goodies came today and I am going to start recording my temperature tomorrow. I really need the help this month due to my cycle being all over the place.
> 
> Just wondering how everybody else knows they're ovulating? I just got the rough dates off the internet on one of those ovulation calendars and I think I get quite a few nasty spots mid cycle.
> 
> I really hope everybody enjoys some good salsa and that we have some :bfp: soon.
> 
> :dust:

Hi MissH

Just checking in and realised noone's replied and didn't want you to think we'd all run off! I've been a bit tied up in family stuff, as you know my Grandma's poorly and it's been very up and down.

Despite that however, I've been trying to keep focussed on the job in hand too! You asked about how we all know when we're ovulating, well I get sharp pains in one side or the other, mostly on the right weirdly. This month I had lots of EWCM too! it's funny as I've never noticed any before but I couldn't miss it this time. I hope this is a good sign for a lucky month! Took full advantage of it by grabbing OH. twice! Lol! Also, around O I get more frisky! And now that you mention it i have a vouple of spots on my skin. But I think these are all still vague signs and that if we have no luck after a couple more months I'll broach temping with OH. 

Anyway, hope everyone's ok

Love C xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Clara, yes i was starting to wonder if a new thread had been started and I hadn't been invited, lol!

I really hope that your Grandma gets better soon. Its hard living away from your family, mine are 5 hours away.

I am really confused about my cycle as it was so long last time. I am hoping that this month will be a normal length [about 31 days]. I have started recording my temp but I'm not sure how well its going to work as i get up at different times everyday. I am going to start using the ovulation sticks soon but now i'm worried that I'll find out i'm not ovulating! :nope: Theres always something to worry about!

Also, i got the OH some Zinc tablets yesterday as it is meant to help increase sperm count.

I really hope that we all get a BFP this month :happydance:

XXX


----------



## Clara cluck

Hopefully the temping should give you a better idea about your O. I'm just guessing mine and making sure we BD a lot around that time!

Thanks for your thoughts about my Grandma, unfortunately it looks like she won't be getting better. The Docs found some suspect lumps yesterday, we should know more later. There's a lot against her and she is in a lot of pain. I just hope they can make her more comfortable. 

I mentioned zinc tabs to OH, he thinks I'm silly! Maybe I'll just feed him tonnes of shellfish... I can see Rissotto Frutti di Mare being on the menu soon! By the way I've started taking my folic acid with evening dinner and so far so good... fingers Xed.

Yep, fingers Xed for some BFPs this month too!

CC x


----------



## misshopefull

Hi, I really hope they can make you grandma comfortable. A BFP would be a lovely surprise for your family so fx you get one soon.

My oh is really happy to try anything to get BFP so he is happily taking vit c and zinc. I think nuts are good for zinc as well. Give your oh a big bowl of nuts to munch on when he's watching the tv and a big pint of orange juice to wash them down with :winkwink:

I am still going to record temps but I think i would need to do it for a few months for it to be usefull and i'm hoping I won't need to after this month, fx!

My ovulation sticks say for a 31 day cycle to start using them on day 14 which would be next tue, but as i am worried i might miss ovulation after my dodgy cycle last month i decided to start today. Its the clearblue digital and you get a smiley face when its your peak. As expected, no smiley face for me today :nope: It was almost as disappointing as getting a BFN! I just hope that i do get a smiley face this month so at least i know i am ovulating.

When is the witch due for you this month?

xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Hi, I really hope they can make you grandma comfortable. A BFP would be a lovely surprise for your family so fx you get one soon.
> 
> My oh is really happy to try anything to get BFP so he is happily taking vit c and zinc. I think nuts are good for zinc as well. Give your oh a big bowl of nuts to munch on when he's watching the tv and a big pint of orange juice to wash them down with :winkwink:
> 
> I am still going to record temps but I think i would need to do it for a few months for it to be usefull and i'm hoping I won't need to after this month, fx!
> 
> My ovulation sticks say for a 31 day cycle to start using them on day 14 which would be next tue, but as i am worried i might miss ovulation after my dodgy cycle last month i decided to start today. Its the clearblue digital and you get a smiley face when its your peak. As expected, no smiley face for me today :nope: It was almost as disappointing as getting a BFN! I just hope that i do get a smiley face this month so at least i know i am ovulating.
> 
> When is the witch due for you this month?
> 
> xxx

Hi MissH!

Thanks re: Gma. She's still hanging in there and I haven't had to rush to Devon yet. Feel I must do soon, I'm a bit useless being so far away, not that I'd be able to help her much if I was there. I spoke to her the other night so at least she knows I'm thinking of her. Yep a BFP would cheer the whole family up! :)

I'm due around 28th although my cycles have been between 24 and 26 days so it's not an exact science! Currently in the 2ww. Not sure if I feel confident or not just yet, just hopeful. And it's too early to symptom spot!!

He he, had to laugh about the bowl of nuts with OJ to wash it down! To be honest we're both pretty healthy eaters, he eats nuts and seeds happily and drinks more fruit juice than me! He gets up and makes me a smoothie most mornings bless him! So fingers Xed his swimmers are strong and can find my eggy this month!! We're 'officially' NTNP so he's thinking it'll just happen when it does, in true 'man style' he doesn't want to be trying as such :$


Good luck with your ovulation sticks, hope you get that smiley soon! When's AF due for you? Hope she stays away for us both. 

Good luck to all the girls on this thread whatever you may be doing :)

Babydust :dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Clara,

No smiley faces yet :nope:

I'm hoping i'm back on a 31 day cycle but last month was 38 days so the witch is due any time from the 6th August. I'm hoping i get a smiley face on my ovulation stick so I can look it at as dpo. 

I would love a 24 - 26 day cycle [only when ttc!]. 31day + just feels so long and if i hadn't been late last month the witch would of been due 30 Jul. 

I am trying to relax, last night i had a couple of glasses of wine and now I feel really guilty even though I haven't even ovulated yet!!

'True man style'! I like that. Can you imagine our OHs on one of this forums chatting to each other about their attempts to get a BFP :rofl: 

I really hope you get your BFP this month.

Hope all the other ladies are feeling positive this month and enjoying lots of 'salsa'!

Sending you all some

:dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

He he, just picturing the men chatting about ovulation, temping and CM!!:haha:

I think it's fine to have a glass or two, I had 2 small ones yesterday even though I don't usually in 2ww. You have to enjoy yourself too and think of all those women who don't know they're pg and go out clubbing etc before they find out! I won't drink now till AF though, if she comes....I hope she doesn't!

Ooh, hoping your smiley shows soon MissH! Then I'll have a fellow symptom spotter to hang out with! He he! 

Anyway, just checking in, got to pop out to shops now

Hope everyone's having a good weekend xx
:dust::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey. Fx for everyone. Sorry I've not been around. Just been busy with work etc. 

Hope everythings going ok for u missh. You will get ur smiley face soon. Hang in there. 

Clara. Hope gma is doing ok. Pleased to hear she's still fighting away. 

Will check in properly later girls. 

Babydust to u all xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey, sorry I've been lax at keeping up with you all. I'll try and do better. Been trying to read and catch up to see how you're all doing.

AFM: I had a + (really dark) opk yesterday!!! And we'd had :sex: that morning! My temp didn't go up this morning, so I initiated (and somehow managed to get) some more :sex: , but I think maybe he was tired or feeling pressured or something, so let's just say it didn't 'end' well...can you still get pregnant from pre-cum? I've got 0% chance of trying again today as he won't want to after that....so I'll only have yesterdays and this mornings pre-cum to possibly get my pregnant...I was feeling so positive...do I still have any chance? I found out ANOTHER friend is pregnant yesterday, she got pregnant on 1st cycle (we'd talked about TTC together)....when is it my turn?


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, I can't wait to join you in the 2ww! :happydance:

Cookie, I hope your starting to enjoy some 'salsa' nights :winkwink:

Greygirl, I know how you feel. In the past few months I have found out that 4 people i know are pregnant, 2 of them on the 1st month of trying. I'm happy for them all but its hard not to be a little bit jealous :cry: You got some bding in and it only takes one time so fx that you hit the jackpot :hugs:

I'm looking forward to seeing some BFP's soon on this thread xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Me too misshopefull, can't wait to see some :bfp:s!!! 

Sorry to hear you're in the same boat as me and having lots of pregnancy announcements around. Until people have been in our position they don't know how it feels.


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone!

Good to see you Cookie x

Greygirl, hi! Good to see you too x

MissH I hope you join me soon too! Although I'm completely obsessing and symptom spotting so I may get on your nerves! x

My SS so far(!):

Very low abdominal dull ache and fluttering sensations
Tender boobies and nips
Peeing lots (but I do anyway!)
Slight nausea
Tiredness and a bit irritable (but is 11pm!)

Pah! May all be in my head and the symptoms will probably all disappear like last month but oh well! I wish I could put a little magnifying camera through into my tummy (safely and painlessly!) and see what's happening in there!

Hope A joins us again soon 

Praying for some BFPs soon too! 

Sweet dream everyone and baby dust to you :dust:

xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Me too misshopefull, can't wait to see some :bfp:s!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're in the same boat as me and having lots of pregnancy announcements around. Until people have been in our position they don't know how it feels.

PS I relate to this too, am v happy for them but I want it to be meeee!:hissy:

Keep those fingers crossed ladies, we'll get there xx


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Hey, sorry I've been lax at keeping up with you all. I'll try and do better. Been trying to read and catch up to see how you're all doing.
> 
> AFM: I had a + (really dark) opk yesterday!!! And we'd had :sex: that morning! My temp didn't go up this morning, so I initiated (and somehow managed to get) some more :sex: , but I think maybe he was tired or feeling pressured or something, so let's just say it didn't 'end' well...can you still get pregnant from pre-cum? I've got 0% chance of trying again today as he won't want to after that....so I'll only have yesterdays and this mornings pre-cum to possibly get my pregnant...I was feeling so positive...do I still have any chance? I found out ANOTHER friend is pregnant yesterday, she got pregnant on 1st cycle (we'd talked about TTC together)....when is it my turn?

I think you're definitely in with a chance Hun! Fingers Xed for you xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Good to see you Cookie x
> 
> Greygirl, hi! Good to see you too x
> 
> MissH I hope you join me soon too! Although I'm completely obsessing and symptom spotting so I may get on your nerves! x
> 
> My SS so far(!):
> 
> Very low abdominal dull ache and fluttering sensations
> Tender boobies and nips
> Peeing lots (but I do anyway!)
> Slight nausea
> Tiredness and a bit irritable (but is 11pm!)
> 
> Pah! May all be in my head and the symptoms will probably all disappear like last month but oh well! I wish I could put a little magnifying camera through into my tummy (safely and painlessly!) and see what's happening in there!
> 
> Hope A joins us again soon
> 
> Praying for some BFPs soon too!
> 
> Sweet dream everyone and baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> xxx

Thanks for your kind comments :)
How many dpo are you? When you testing? Sounds promising!!!!

AFM: I had a temp dip this morning....but I woke up an hour and a half before I'd normally test (thanks to hubbie being back to work) so I guess I either I ovulated yesterday but temps inaccurate or I'll O today, in which case I'll be relying on the :spermy: from Saturday morning and the pre-cum yesterday....


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Good to see you Cookie x
> 
> Greygirl, hi! Good to see you too x
> 
> MissH I hope you join me soon too! Although I'm completely obsessing and symptom spotting so I may get on your nerves! x
> 
> My SS so far(!):
> 
> Very low abdominal dull ache and fluttering sensations
> Tender boobies and nips
> Peeing lots (but I do anyway!)
> Slight nausea
> Tiredness and a bit irritable (but is 11pm!)
> 
> Pah! May all be in my head and the symptoms will probably all disappear like last month but oh well! I wish I could put a little magnifying camera through into my tummy (safely and painlessly!) and see what's happening in there!
> 
> Hope A joins us again soon
> 
> Praying for some BFPs soon too!
> 
> Sweet dream everyone and baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments :)
> How many dpo are you? When you testing? Sounds promising!!!!
> 
> AFM: I had a temp dip this morning....but I woke up an hour and a half before I'd normally test (thanks to hubbie being back to work) so I guess I either I ovulated yesterday but temps inaccurate or I'll O today, in which case I'll be relying on the :spermy: from Saturday morning and the pre-cum yesterday....Click to expand...

Hiya!

Well not 100% sure when o was as not charting with temps or anything but had definite EWCM on 12th and 15th. Weird as not really noticed this before. So lots of BDing! I think I'm around 5dpo or even 6. I think AF is due around 27th-28th but cycles have been between 24-26 days. I'm going mad with symptom spotting! The ache in my abdom is still there and now some creamy yellow CM which is unusual at this time for me. I'm really hoping this is a good sign! Some sites I looked at said it could mean an infection but (TMI sorry) there is no smell or anything. Maybe it is because I want it so bad but things feel different. The ache and flutterings are definitely new!! I'll test if I'm a couple of days late, if I can wait that long!! 

Good luck! I've heard sperm can live up to 5 days if your vagina is the right environment (fertile cm) so you never know! Fingers crossed for everyone that we get some SPA BFPs soon!

Xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls!! I'm back! Now in tww (according to iPhone app had o day Saturday) bd'd then so we shall just have to wait and see! Hope you're all ok. Have missed you all a lot. 

A xxx


----------



## prepping

Hi All! I've totally been MIA over the last couple weeks but have been checking in to see what people are up to regardless!

*Clara Cluck*, I've never been a symptom spotter, but there's some funny things going on right now (similar to yours) that are making me wonder! 

And to those that keep having baby announcements everywhere they turn, I'm right there with ya! Do you realize how many pregnant women are around? They're everywhere! It's like it's an epidemic. :p Keep your spirits up ladies! We'll be there soon enough.

If any of you are experts in terms of symptoms and CM, here's a personal scenario for you to analyze:D:
- tightness in uterus area... hard to describe. Feels like I need to stretch out my insides. Feels heavy.
- achey!
- here's a weird one: skin is tingley. Extra sensitive everywhere. 

Let's just say that last night's sleep pretty much sucked because of all that. LoL. I had EWCM on 14 & 15, we BD 13-15, and CM has been negligible from 16-today. So I'm thinking that I may have O'd on 15/16? I would think it would be too early to start having symptoms of any sort, but I don't know.

If nothing else, I suppose I'll know in a couple weeks time. On to the TWW! GL all!


----------



## Clara cluck

Welcome back Achelois and Prepping! Fab to see you both.

Well as predicted, most of my symptoms have started to go except the painful BBs! I just think I have to wait and see! How's everyone else getting along, Prepping, yes they are strange symptoms! Hope it means good things for you!

Anyway, quick check in this morning as I'm off to the dentist :( Guess I need to mention TTC in case....

See you all later, have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Update! I'm feeling sad and really tired, are they symptoms?!!

X


----------



## GreyGirl

I remember being REALLY tired when I was pregnant before, don't remember being sad though. Everyone has different symptoms - fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Greygirl! I hope these things mean something too. The tummy twinges are back also. God, the 2ww is a nightmare! I become a total hypochondriac!!!

X


----------



## prepping

I don't have the sadness, but I definately am super short on patience! If someone can not express themselves properly and efficiently the first time, I have to stop myself from jumping down their throat. Silly I know. :p I'm a total B today for sure. I was teaching my husband how to pronounce words this morning... seriously, if english is your only language, learn how to use it! (poor DH)

And *Clara*, I purposely booked a dental appointment for early August just so that I'd know for sure whether there'd be something I need to mention to them. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope it's something good too! (I hope you don't mind, but I've added the spa logo, if you do, I'll take it down)

I get impatient with people at the best of times! I hope there's something to tell at the Dentist in August for you! :D


----------



## misshopefull

Hello everybody!

Well I am feeling really fed up with waiting to ov :nope: I want to be in the 2ww:hissy: 

I am really really hoping that i don't have another 38 day cycle. If i do my predicted ov time is next weekend and we are staying with family so not exactly idea situation for lots of :sex:

Also I have given up on charting, I don't think my temp readings were accurate. Your meant to do it at the same time everyday after you have just woken up and preferrably if you haven't moved for a few hours before. It was too stressful when I get up at 5.45 some days and later other days. It was driving me mad! 

To anybody thinking about charting: buy a thermometer that has a light on it, as trying to see the reading while your half asleep and its still dark is not easy!

I am still waiting for my smiley face on my ov sticks. Fx it will be this week.

I hope the 2ww goes quickly for everybody and that there will be some exciting news at the end of it.

Clara, when are you planning on taking a test?
Does anybody else have a testing date in mind?

:spermy: Do your job!

:witch: Stay away!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

I feel your stress on charting! Sometimes I'll wake up from a dream about taking my temp, and realise I'm inside another dream...Sometimes it's even 3 or 4 dreams inside each other until I actually wake up to take my temp! Sad thing is though I'm too scared not to temp incase it means I have no idea what's going on with my body! I do enjoy my break when I'm on my period from it! 
I hope you get to O when you're not surrounded by family! :D


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl said:


> I feel your stress on charting! Sometimes I'll wake up from a dream about taking my temp, and realise I'm inside another dream...Sometimes it's even 3 or 4 dreams inside each other until I actually wake up to take my temp! Sad thing is though I'm too scared not to temp incase it means I have no idea what's going on with my body! I do enjoy my break when I'm on my period from it!
> I hope you get to O when you're not surrounded by family! :D

Thanks, I'm trying not to stress about it but i will be gutted if it is next weekend. If the bloody witch hadn't of been a week late last month then she would of been due next weekend!! 

If i have no luck this month then i think i will try temping again next month [hopefully i won't need to :winkwink:]

I know what you mean about being scared not to temp because you won't know whats going on with your body. I have no idea what is going on with mine and I just really want to know that I am ovulating. Thats why I am trying the clearblue digitial sticks. I just want to see a smiley face [almost as much as i want to see a BFP!]

Good luck with getting your BFP xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> I hope it's something good too! (I hope you don't mind, but I've added the spa logo, if you do, I'll take it down)
> 
> I get impatient with people at the best of times! I hope there's something to tell at the Dentist in August for you! :D

That's fine! I'm flattered you want to use it :) x



misshopefull said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Well I am feeling really fed up with waiting to ov :nope: I want to be in the 2ww:hissy:
> 
> I am really really hoping that i don't have another 38 day cycle. If i do my predicted ov time is next weekend and we are staying with family so not exactly idea situation for lots of :sex:
> 
> Also I have given up on charting, I don't think my temp readings were accurate. Your meant to do it at the same time everyday after you have just woken up and preferrably if you haven't moved for a few hours before. It was too stressful when I get up at 5.45 some days and later other days. It was driving me mad!
> 
> To anybody thinking about charting: buy a thermometer that has a light on it, as trying to see the reading while your half asleep and its still dark is not easy!
> 
> I am still waiting for my smiley face on my ov sticks. Fx it will be this week.
> 
> I hope the 2ww goes quickly for everybody and that there will be some exciting news at the end of it.
> 
> Clara, when are you planning on taking a test?
> Does anybody else have a testing date in mind?
> 
> :spermy: Do your job!
> 
> :witch: Stay away!!!

Ha ha I like it ^ !! :haha:

Planning on testing only when/if I'm late (if I can stop myself!) x



prepping said:


> I don't have the sadness, but I definately am super short on patience! If someone can not express themselves properly and efficiently the first time, I have to stop myself from jumping down their throat. Silly I know. :p I'm a total B today for sure. I was teaching my husband how to pronounce words this morning... seriously, if english is your only language, learn how to use it! (poor DH)
> 
> And *Clara*, I purposely booked a dental appointment for early August just so that I'd know for sure whether there'd be something I need to mention to them. :)

I have a dentist appt on 5th too! Hopefully I will have something to tell her then too! We'll see. Just had to go this morning as tooth's been painful and was worried any infection may spread. Fingers Xed for you! X

Anyway, will check in again soon

:dust: to all! Xx


----------



## misshopefull

Small rant alert. . .

Another friend told me they are pregnant. I am so jealous :hissy:

That is 6 people in the last few months. Feel so bad that I am jealous but I can't help it :cry:

Please let me get a smiley face on my ov stick this week so I at least know I am in with a chance this month. Please please please!

I never thought this was going to be so difficult and it is taking over my life at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And I feel even worse about being jealous because I already have a ds so I know i am lucky but i just can't help the way i feel.

Ok, sorry for moaning but I had to get it out. Feel slighty better for sharing :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

misshopefull said:


> Small rant alert. . .
> 
> Another friend told me they are pregnant. I am so jealous :hissy:
> 
> That is 6 people in the last few months. Feel so bad that I am jealous but I can't help it :cry:
> 
> Please let me get a smiley face on my ov stick this week so I at least know I am in with a chance this month. Please please please!
> 
> I never thought this was going to be so difficult and it is taking over my life at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I feel even worse about being jealous because I already have a ds so I know i am lucky but i just can't help the way i feel.
> 
> Ok, sorry for moaning but I had to get it out. Feel slighty better for sharing :hugs:

Don't worry, I'm sure we all totally have been there too. I myself have had I don't know how many pregnancy announcements recently. It's a time of mixed feelings, I'm genuinly happy for them, but gutted that I'm not there with them, especially since we started TTC again last Dec (feels like soooo much longer) that each announcement is due on a month I would have been due...my hubby doesn't quite understand but he's learnt to accept that's how I feel a just hug me. 
One day it WILL be us! :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Small rant alert. . .
> 
> Another friend told me they are pregnant. I am so jealous :hissy:
> 
> That is 6 people in the last few months. Feel so bad that I am jealous but I can't help it :cry:
> 
> Please let me get a smiley face on my ov stick this week so I at least know I am in with a chance this month. Please please please!
> 
> I never thought this was going to be so difficult and it is taking over my life at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I feel even worse about being jealous because I already have a ds so I know i am lucky but i just can't help the way i feel.
> 
> Ok, sorry for moaning but I had to get it out. Feel slighty better for sharing :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure we all totally have been there too. I myself have had I don't know how many pregnancy announcements recently. It's a time of mixed feelings, I'm genuinly happy for them, but gutted that I'm not there with them, especially since we started TTC again last Dec (feels like soooo much longer) that each announcement is due on a month I would have been due...my hubby doesn't quite understand but he's learnt to accept that's how I feel a just hug me.
> One day it WILL be us! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks GreyGirl. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you thinking about the date you would of been due :hugs:

We started trying in feb but missed out a month as i didn't really want to be due around xmas. So really this is only my 4th cycle of trying but last month i was 7 days late and it was a horrible week with lots of BFNs and now i don't know how long this cycle will be. Anything up to 38 days :growlmad: 

I really hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Greygirl and MissHopefull I totally understand too! You are not bad for feeling jealous, we all feel happy for them but a tiny part of us is definitely allowed a little 'why not me?' moment! We will be the ones making announcements soon I am sure :)

I am going crazy this month with symptom spotting! Had a couple of sharp pains in one side, fluttery tummy and things taste odd. No more cm though. My moods have been a bit odd too, teary and irritable. Why do PMT and PG have such similar symptoms?!!! I think I'm getting my hopes up too much and will be really disappointed when the witch arrives. How are you all getting on? Any smilies? Any symptoms? Any more rants? (MissH, I have to say your rant was very polite bless you! I'd have to make use of **** to keep mine clean!!)

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ps and I just want to cry at every stupid little thing :(


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, try not to get too stressed with symptom spotting, try and keep busy.

I am still waiting for a smiley face but I am very hopeful that i will get one by the end of the weekend.

Last month I was symptom spotting and a week late. I drove myself crazy.
This month in the 2ww i will be calm, patient and not stress. I will not symptom spot or test until I am a week late. . . :rofl: Well i can always try. . .


----------



## Achelois

Its so hard! I havent even been BDing (as some of you know) that much this month but I still WANT so desperately to be preggers. Gutted when someone else says they are. There are 13 girls in my department and 9 are preggers! ;-(

Glad to see you are all still here - sorry Ive been absent for a while. Told Clara earlier - there is a great website www.twoweekwait.com where people have spotted and noted symptoms from 0 dpo until BFP day!

Its a bit obsessive but quite interesting and you associate with every little thing! 

Nice to "see you all" ladies - roll on the end of the month for those BFPS!

A xxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois said:


> Its so hard! I havent even been BDing (as some of you know) that much this month but I still WANT so desperately to be preggers. Gutted when someone else says they are. There are 13 girls in my department and 9 are preggers! ;-(
> 
> Glad to see you are all still here - sorry Ive been absent for a while. Told Clara earlier - there is a great website www.twoweekwait.com where people have spotted and noted symptoms from 0 dpo until BFP day!
> 
> Its a bit obsessive but quite interesting and you associate with every little thing!
> 
> Nice to "see you all" ladies - roll on the end of the month for those BFPS!
> 
> A xxxxxx

Hi Achelois, hope everything is ok with you. Just remember is only takes one time so if you've done some bding this month then your still in with a chance.

Seeing so many pregnant women is hard but having the support you find on b&b makes it a little bit easier.

Hope you get some happy news soon xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. Hope your all doing ok. 
I'm sorry I've not been here, I'm extremely confused this month and so not feeling it so didn't wanna get my hopes up. I can't remember when af started, how long my bloody cycle is and what the hell my body has been up to lol. So yea that's why I've not been about as didn't wanna frustrate myself more knowing I'd messed it all up this month lol. 

Wishing u all a lucky cycle. We need a bfp announcement in here this month ladies. 
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope your all doing ok.
> I'm sorry I've not been here, I'm extremely confused this month and so not feeling it so didn't wanna get my hopes up. I can't remember when af started, how long my bloody cycle is and what the hell my body has been up to lol. So yea that's why I've not been about as didn't wanna frustrate myself more knowing I'd messed it all up this month lol.
> 
> Wishing u all a lucky cycle. We need a bfp announcement in here this month ladies.
> Love to you all xxxx

Maybe this will be your month because your not focusing on it as much. As long as you do some bding then your in with a chance.

When I was ttc DS all we did was :sex: as much as possible after the witch had left. I knew nothing about ovulation or ewcm or temping or ov sticks. The only thing i really did was take folic acid. It was a less stressfull time and I got a BFP on my 3rd month of trying.

I really hope you get a BFP soon but while your waiting enjoy a few cheeky glasses of wine and try to relax.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## prepping

Achelois said:


> Told Clara earlier - there is a great website www.twoweekwait.com where people have spotted and noted symptoms from 0 dpo until BFP day!
> 
> Its a bit obsessive but quite interesting and you associate with every little thing!

Checked out the website for the heck of it.... Well, at 4DPO it sounds like I'm already preggers. LoL. Think I'm going to have to stay away from places like that for a while or my sanity will be in trouble! :haha:
But let's be honest here, I've already convinced myself on some level that I'll be seeing a BFP. *face-palm* 

Symptom of the day: feeling of bliss. Can pregnancy symptoms be positive too? LoL


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Hope your all doing ok.
> I'm sorry I've not been here, I'm extremely confused this month and so not feeling it so didn't wanna get my hopes up. I can't remember when af started, how long my bloody cycle is and what the hell my body has been up to lol. So yea that's why I've not been about as didn't wanna frustrate myself more knowing I'd messed it all up this month lol.
> 
> Wishing u all a lucky cycle. We need a bfp announcement in here this month ladies.
> Love to you all xxxx
> 
> Maybe this will be your month because your not focusing on it as much. As long as you do some bding then your in with a chance.
> 
> When I was ttc DS all we did was :sex: as much as possible after the witch had left. I knew nothing about ovulation or ewcm or temping or ov sticks. The only thing i really did was take folic acid. It was a less stressfull time and I got a BFP on my 3rd month of trying.
> 
> I really hope you get a BFP soon but while your waiting enjoy a few cheeky glasses of wine and try to relax.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...

thanks hunni. We've been bding but if I'm honest not as much as I'd like. DF works on tractors and now harvest is here he's working late and falling asleep when he gets in. Lol. 
A few cheeky glasses, I feel wine is my new partner lol. Its hard coming home and DF not coming home and being alone when I'm away from my friends and family. Feeling sorry for myself tonight lol. Sorry. Spent the day with a friend and her twins. They r 2 in 4 weeks and got to have cuddles and change nappies, god I'm so broody lol. Who knows hun. 

Fx for u hunni bun. 

Preppin - sounding good for u. I really hope u get ur bfp sweetie 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie - hugs to you darlin. ^^wss this may be your month ;) look back over the posts on here and you'll get the date af cane. You told us all so you'll be ably find it and know where you're at. We've missed you!! Lots of hugs darling & chin up. Love xxx


----------



## Achelois

*came*


----------



## Achelois

Prepping - you did make ma laugh re preggers already!I know that feeling I read that website a lot in tww and convince myself I have all of their symptoms!!! Lol!

Miss h - thanks for your earlier post. You're right about it only taking once and I should be more positive! Does make you wonder how anyone ever gets pg on a one night stand though!!!???? 

up for a bd tonight but pretty convinced I'm past o now this month - maybe I should invest in a butt plugg!!!! Pmsl!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha! Butt plugs are back! 

So nice all of us are back in the forum :) Reading through all your posts since I last posted, I was imagining us all in a room, chatting excitedly and giggling! It's so nice to be on this journey with you lovely ladies :)

Well, I went to your website Achelois and according to all my 'symptoms' I should be having triplets!! Ha ha! I think reading all that stuff's made me worse!! Good site though :)

Will check in again soon, Cookie keep smiling, hang in there girls, we'll be announcing BFPs one day too

:dust: and glow in the dark butt plugs!!

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. Butt plugs r never far away..... 

Yea A its good to be back. I also responded to emails. Check check check. Lol. 
Yea I'm gonna look back at old posts to see when af came. But still confused as to whether I have my normal 28day cycle or the 34 day cycle I had last month lol. 

Atleast I have my fur and scale babies. Got one of my dragons on me now for cuddles :D 

Prepping I hope its good news. Triplets made me giggle. Hands full...... much lol xxx 

God its good to be home. Missed you all so much 

Glow in the dark butt plugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Damn it, I need to get my spa girls Sig sorted xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Yay I noticed you're using the sig Achelois! It actually looks huge next to other sigs I've seen on here! Feel free to 'fiddle' with it...

X


----------



## GreyGirl

I think I've missed the butt plug bit!


----------



## Achelois

Grey Girl - you missed a hoot! There is a thread on here somewhere about different naughty things and butt plugs was the main topic of conversation - it was hilarious! If anyone can find the link for her - pls post! So, since then we have giggled continuously about them! Will see if I can find the link!

Clara - Sig is fantastic - love it big and bright - puts us on the map!

A xx


----------



## Achelois

just told a friend at work about the butt plugs conversation - she didnt know what they were so I told her - and she made me die - she said "bugger that for fun"!!! ROFL!!!


----------



## Achelois

Correct me if I am wrong ladies - but sure this is the thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/607700-husbands-fetish.html

A x


----------



## GreyGirl

Achelois said:


> Correct me if I am wrong ladies - but sure this is the thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/607700-husbands-fetish.html
> 
> A x

Thanks! Definitely interesting and educational reading!!!! Been laughing and squirming at the same time!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Haha. Butt plugs r never far away.....
> 
> Yea A its good to be back. I also responded to emails. Check check check. Lol.
> Yea I'm gonna look back at old posts to see when af came. But still confused as to whether I have my normal 28day cycle or the 34 day cycle I had last month lol.
> 
> Atleast I have my fur and scale babies. Got one of my dragons on me now for cuddles :D
> 
> Prepping I hope its good news. Triplets made me giggle. Hands full...... much lol xxx
> 
> God its good to be home. Missed you all so much
> 
> Glow in the dark butt plugs xxxxxxxxxx


I know how you feel. Last month i went from 31 days up to 38 days so this month I felt i had to use the ov sticks so that I know when ov is.

I got the clearblue digital ones off the internet [much cheaper than the shops] I only use them once a day at about 8pm. I'm not sure if i would use them again next month [fx crossed i won't need to anyway!] but I just felt I needed the help this month and i want to know that i am ovulating.

You could try using the ov sticks. The instructions on the box tell you what day to start testing so I based mine on a 31 day cycle and I think i had to start testing on day 14 [but i started on about day 8!].

Or you could think of this as a NTNP month to see what happens with your cycle. It only takes one :sex: and :spermy: to get :bfp: so try not to lose hope xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Well i just found out that 2 more people i know are pregnant. So that is 5 this month and total of *8 *since April.

I just told the oh that if he tells me one more time that 'it will be our turn soon i will hit him!' Feel like such a cow that I am feeling jealous of other people but I can't help it :nope:

I just don't think men understand what its like for us ladies. I said to my oh that just because he will be with me when I am in labour doesn't mean he understands how much the labour hurts. 

TTC is such a rollercoaster of emotions, I am so happy that I have all of you to share it with :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Well i just found out that 2 more people i know are pregnant. So that is 5 this month and total of *8 *since April.
> 
> I just told the oh that if he tells me one more time that 'it will be our turn soon i will hit him!' Feel like such a cow that I am feeling jealous of other people but I can't help it :nope:
> 
> I just don't think men understand what its like for us ladies. I said to my oh that just because he will be with me when I am in labour doesn't mean he understands how much the labour hurts.
> 
> TTC is such a rollercoaster of emotions, I am so happy that I have all of you to share it with :hugs:

Oh hunni! I am glad you're here to share with too and I'm sure the other SPAs feel the same. 8 since April is quite a lot! I had 5 recently, they all gave birth within a couple of weeks of eachother so I do see where you're coming from. hang in there sweetie, the BFPs will start appearing on this thread soon I'm sure.

Sending you a big hug xx:hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh.my.god.

I just read some of the thread!!!! It's hilarious! I never actually read much of it before. Lol!

I feel positively boring now!

Butt plugs to all! Have a fab day, will check in soon x


----------



## Clara cluck

This may cheer us all up...

I just read a thread about funny things we do in the 2ww to 'help nature along'. None are very scientific, but I can relate to most of them!! Mine are:

&#8226;Not doing sit-ups in 2ww in case I crush any little bean in there. (and running really slowly!)
&#8226;Smearing cocoa butter on my belly after showers, just in case! (well you can never start too early!)
&#8226;Talking to my tummy, praying someone's in there!
&#8226;Checking EVERY 'symptom' on Google!!
&#8226;Asking OH if my boobs are bigger and trying to check if they still ache all the time, even at work!! Ha ha, they think I'm really odd anyway!
&#8226;I find myself standing near pregnant women or those with babies in case I 'catch' their fertility!! Oh dear that sounds so silly now I've said it!! I also won't go in the toilet at work if there's menstrual blood there!! How silly am I?!!

I heard that one girl kept baby powder next to her prenatal vitamins so she could 'smell babies' and that would make her produce one!! He he!

So what do you girls do?

Xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> This may cheer us all up...
> 
> I just read a thread about funny things we do in the 2ww to 'help nature along'. None are very scientific, but I can relate to most of them!! Mine are:
> 
> Not doing sit-ups in 2ww in case I crush any little bean in there. (and running really slowly!)
> Smearing cocoa butter on my belly after showers, just in case! (well you can never start too early!)
> Talking to my tummy, praying someone's in there!
> Checking EVERY 'symptom' on Google!!
> Asking OH if my boobs are bigger and trying to check if they still ache all the time, even at work!! Ha ha, they think I'm really odd anyway!
> I find myself standing near pregnant women or those with babies in case I 'catch' their fertility!! Oh dear that sounds so silly now I've said it!! I also won't go in the toilet at work if there's menstrual blood there!! How silly am I?!!
> 
> I heard that one girl kept baby powder next to her prenatal vitamins so she could 'smell babies' and that would make her produce one!! He he!
> 
> So what do you girls do?
> 
> Xx

Wow! That's quite a list! I feel boring now as I don't do any of those anymore :(


----------



## prepping

- No crunches: check!
- feel belly: check!
- analyze every symptom possible: check!
- stand near preggos to catch fertility: haven't yet, but not a bad idea! LoL

I'm 6DPO today? seriously? man does time go slowly. :p


----------



## Clara cluck

prepping said:


> - No crunches: check!
> - feel belly: check!
> - analyze every symptom possible: check!
> - stand near preggos to catch fertility: haven't yet, but not a bad idea! LoL
> 
> I'm 6DPO today? seriously? man does time go slowly. :p

Lol! Glad I'm not the only TTC lunatic!! :wacko:

Have a fab weekend everyone, off to see Harry Potter tonight, that may take my mind off the Symptom Spotting for a bit.. Maybe I'll find s nice pregnant lady to sit next to! Ha ha only kidding!

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Love your symptom spotting girls. Fx it all ends up as bfps for u. 

Me and OH had a bit of a falling out so bit much BDing so just gonna write this month off I think. 
Got the worst cold ever too so seriously sucks lol. 

Clara - enjoy HP. I've not seen it yet :( but hope u find ur preggy lady to sit with lol. 

Loving reading on the symptom spotting and the butt plugs as always lol. 

Much love xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Love your symptom spotting girls. Fx it all ends up as bfps for u.
> 
> Me and OH had a bit of a falling out so bit much BDing so just gonna write this month off I think.
> Got the worst cold ever too so seriously sucks lol.
> 
> Clara - enjoy HP. I've not seen it yet :( but hope u find ur preggy lady to sit with lol.
> 
> Loving reading on the symptom spotting and the butt plugs as always lol.
> 
> Much love xxxx

Aw Hun, hope you feel better! Not nice having a cold, especially at the weekend. Get OH to look after you! Hey, maybe this will be your month because you're so laid back about TTC and think there's no chance! Hope so.

Big fat hugs x


----------



## Cookie_88

I dunno hun. I can hope but I'm sure I'm out but hey, next month maybe lol. 
Wish oh was here looking after me. Unfortunately he's not home from work yet and when he does get home he's going back out. so just me, my blanket, on the sofa with a box of tissues lol. Fun fun fun. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Clara I really hope u have a good night at HP. Sooooo jealous lol xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> I dunno hun. I can hope but I'm sure I'm out but hey, next month maybe lol.
> Wish oh was here looking after me. Unfortunately he's not home from work yet and when he does get home he's going back out. so just me, my blanket, on the sofa with a box of tissues lol. Fun fun fun.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> Clara I really hope u have a good night at HP. Sooooo jealous lol xxxx

Find a good film to watch and try to have a relaxing weekend. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hunni. I'm watching the soaps and having cuddles with my dragons lol. 

Hope ur all ok hun xxx


----------



## misshopefull

I'm fed up of waiting for my smiley face so i'm enjoying a bottle of beer. . .or two. Using ov tests is like getting a BFN everyday :growlmad:

At least its the weekend :happydance:

Enjoy your cuddles xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh hunni. Yes enjoy a few drinks. I can imagine its hard seeing :( everyday but it will be a :) soon. 

I've gotta work ALL weekend :( and we r so short staffed I've gotta go in even if I feel shit :( 

Enjoy ur weekend thou hunni xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope you get a :) soon!


----------



## Achelois

Oh cookie I'm sad you're not happy. It's horrible and I can totally relate to that. Sending you massive hugs & lots of love xxxx

symptom spotting!! I'm also 6dpo miss h and feeling nauseous (could be hangover!) also got a sniffily nose & the odd little cramp feeling downstairs plus visiting loo a lot. If I didn't know otherwise I'd swear I was preggers but in my heart of hearts I know it's not true ;(

love believing it though. Clara hope you have fun at HP!

Love to you all and feeling EXTRA large butt plugs tonight!!!

A xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh cookie I'm sad you're not happy. It's horrible and I can totally relate to that. Sending you massive hugs & lots of love xxxx

symptom spotting!! I'm also 6dpo miss h and feeling nauseous (could be hangover!) also got a sniffily nose & the odd little cramp feeling downstairs plus visiting loo a lot. If I didn't know otherwise I'd swear I was preggers but in my heart of hearts I know it's not true ;(

love believing it though. Clara hope you have fun at HP!

Love to you all and feeling EXTRA large butt plugs tonight!!!

A xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Oh cookie I'm sad you're not happy. It's horrible and I can totally relate to that. Sending you massive hugs & lots of love xxxx
> 
> symptom spotting!! I'm also 6dpo miss h and feeling nauseous (could be hangover!) also got a sniffily nose & the odd little cramp feeling downstairs plus visiting loo a lot. If I didn't know otherwise I'd swear I was preggers but in my heart of hearts I know it's not true ;(
> 
> love believing it though. Clara hope you have fun at HP!
> 
> Love to you all and feeling EXTRA large butt plugs tonight!!!
> 
> A xxxx

Thanks hunni. Remember it only takes once so your still in with a chance hun. All sounding promising so fx for u xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Fingers crossed for you A :)


----------



## misshopefull

I got my first smiley face on my ov stick!!! I am so happy its like getting a BFP! :happydance:

Feeling so happy to know that i am actually ovulating and it is right when i would expect for a 31 day cycle!!!! I am so happy I think i will celebrate in bed :winkwink:

We have done the deed every night for the last week so i thinking if we do it for the next 3 nights that should give us a good chance, fx!

I can't wait to be in the 2ww!

Hope everybody is having a lovely weekend xxx

P.S Cookie, hope your feeling better today x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hun im Sooooo happy u got ur :) see I told you it would come soon :) 
Yep I think you've covered it with the BDing so fx u get ur bfp. At least u no u od. So excited for you. 

I'm still poorly but drugged up to my eye balls so feeling a bit better. 
Unfortunately things are still not good with OH. I'm def not gonna get my bfp this month but that's fine. Will start afresh next cycle. We've only DTD twice this month and that was nearly a week ago lol. Not good. But I'd rather sort things out first as things are horrible atm. I dont know, I love him to bits but he's been pretty horrid these past few days and its not on. He's got to understand its not acceptable. 

But enough about me. Hope ur enjoying your weekend and have fun with the BDing lol. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Much love and butt plugs to u all xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie - feeling your pain darling and sending you lots of love n hugs xxxxx
however as someone, namely you told me, it only takes once!
miss h. - great news! Enjoy all your bding xx
OMG just hears about amy winehouse. So sad 27?!? Rip babe xx gutted for her family!


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi girls, sorry not checked in for a bit, out all day yesterday then at OH's friends' party in eve. I drove so didn't have to explain not drinking, nice sidestep Clara! :)

Cookie! I want to give you a big hug, a cuppa, some chocolate and sit down and watch a silly girly movie with you to cheer you up. Hold on sweetie, like A says it only takes once. We all have our ups and downs in relationships, me and OH had a few niggles this weekend. It's horrible but I believe it's how you deal with it and resolve them, people that say they never argue are lying! You guys will patch it up Hun, I'm sure, plus when you're ill, all the crappy things feel even worse. I really hope you're feeling better soon, look after yourself chick.

Achelois, sounds good hunni! I'm experiencing promising symptoms, even a little nauseous this morning. However I did eat a mixture of foods last night! The tummy 'pulling' and slight pain is still there, plus a bit of dizziness, small amount of yellow CM, big painful boobies, but hey, could be AF as she's due on Thursday. FXed for all of us!

MissH, that's fab! Made me laugh when you said you were going to celebrate in bed!! Ha ha! Go girl!

The Amy Winehouse news is awful, I cannot believe it. So incredibly sad, I really hoped she'd sort herself out. Such a troubled, haunted lady. Hope she's at peace now.

See you all soon, love to all you SPAers

xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara that would make me feel so much better lol. Thanka hunni. 
A its true only takes once. You all sound like ur having a promising cycle so keep us updated with any symptoms. Im so excited for you guys. Yea I know what u mean A about feeling crappy OS making it worse. Me and OH sat down and spoke last night, so we have progress. It's hard cos I don't wanna be a cow but he knows he has some making up to do now lol. So things are looking up :) still feeling ill but I think I'm on the mend. 

Hope your all having a lovely weekend. Weather beautiful today so go enjoy it xxxx. 
Thankyou all so much for your support. Would be lost without u all xxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, i'm happy to hear things are better with your OH. Everybody has their ups and downs and me and my OH have our fair share of arguements. At least you can enjoy plenty of making up :winkwink:

Achelois, Clara and Prepping I am on my way to join you in the 2ww!

GreyGirl, I'm trying to remember if your in the 2ww as well?

I did another ov test this morning and i didn't get another smiley face so I guess I have ovulated? I think i might start counting dpo from tomorrow.

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I say this before i enter the stress of the 2ww :dohh:!

:sex: + :spermy: = :bfp:

:witch: Stay away, your not welcome on this thread!

I sending you all some :dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

MissH welcome to the 2ww!! I'm nearing the end of mine, 4 days to go. Feeling like AF is going to come early. Those tummy pulling feelings haven't gone, I had some AF cramping today, constipation and my boobs! Ouch! I bought some Boots early pg test sticks today. Too scared to do one in case it's a BFN... Hmmm. I have a wine tasting afternoon with work on Friday so I'll have to do one if AF hasn't come if I can wait that long!

Cookie I'm so glad you're feeling better :) 

Gotta go to bed now, just watched The Lovely Bones, so sad, was bawling!

Well, night night, sweet dreams and butt plugs xx

:witch: stay away! Listen to MissH!

:spermy: fetch those eggies!!


----------



## GreyGirl

misshopefull said:


> Cookie, i'm happy to hear things are better with your OH. Everybody has their ups and downs and me and my OH have our fair share of arguements. At least you can enjoy plenty of making up :winkwink:
> 
> Achelois, Clara and Prepping I am on my way to join you in the 2ww!
> 
> GreyGirl, I'm trying to remember if your in the 2ww as well?
> 
> I did another ov test this morning and i didn't get another smiley face so I guess I have ovulated? I think i might start counting dpo from tomorrow.
> 
> I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I say this before i enter the stress of the 2ww :dohh:!
> *
> +  =
> 
> Stay away, your not welcome on this thread!
> 
> I sending you all some *

Yes I'm in the 2ww...onto the 2nd week...nothing major to report. 
I bolded your last bit as I want to reiterate it and get it to come true!


----------



## prepping

Hate to write and run without personals, but just want to say that this 2WW is SO LONG!!!

Symptoms? maybe. maybe not. can't tell. :p It's 9DPO... so you would think I can actually start validating different tweaks and twirks. But then I start feel like I'm _looking_ for things that may not actually be there. I just want this week to go by swift and smooth and find out whether I start bleeding or not come this weekend.

bugger! LoL :p

Happy Monday All!!!


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Everybody,

I am counting today as *1DPO*! It feels exciting to say that as previously i was just guess when ov was and then last month I had that extra long cycle so I'm not sure if I even ov'd. I am just so happy to be in the 2ww!

I am going to try not to symptom spot too much but if i notice anything i am going to make a note of it just incase I end up in the 2ww again next month [fx i won't!]

Clara, all the symptoms you mentioned can be a sign of both pregnancy and the witch so remember your not out until the ugly witch shows her face. Last month I waited until my due day to test but I'm not sure what i will do this time as i already have a few tests in the house. . .temptation, temptation! On the brightside a wine tasting afternoon sounds like a lovely way to cheer yourself up if the dreaded witch has arrived. Fx for you as i would love to see you a :bfp:

GreyGirl and Prepping, fx the 2ww doesn't drag to much for you both and I hope to see your :bfp: soon.

Achelois and Cookie how are you both doing?

Tip ladies for when you testing, avoid blue dye tests because last month I got a thin line on a Clearblue plus one [the one where the second line makes a cross]. I now know it was an evaporation line but at first I did think it was a BFP. I wouldn't use them again as I have since found out they have a bad reputation. Stick to pink dye :winkwink:


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping I know what you mean! How can 2 little weeks seem so long?! FXed for you hun!



misshopefull said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am counting today as *1DPO*! It feels exciting to say that as previously i was just guess when ov was and then last month I had that extra long cycle so I'm not sure if I even ov'd. I am just so happy to be in the 2ww!
> 
> I am going to try not to symptom spot too much but if i notice anything i am going to make a note of it just incase I end up in the 2ww again next month [fx i won't!]
> 
> Clara, all the symptoms you mentioned can be a sign of both pregnancy and the witch so remember your not out until the ugly witch shows her face. Last month I waited until my due day to test but I'm not sure what i will do this time as i already have a few tests in the house. . .temptation, temptation! On the brightside a wine tasting afternoon sounds like a lovely way to cheer yourself up if the dreaded witch has arrived. Fx for you as i would love to see you a :bfp:
> 
> GreyGirl and Prepping, fx the 2ww doesn't drag to much for you both and I hope to see your :bfp: soon.
> 
> Achelois and Cookie how are you both doing?
> 
> Tip ladies for when you testing, avoid blue dye tests because last month I got a thin line on a Clearblue plus one [the one where the second line makes a cross]. I now know it was an evaporation line but at first I did think it was a BFP. I wouldn't use them again as I have since found out they have a bad reputation. Stick to pink dye :winkwink:

Thankyou MissH for your crossed fingers and advice :) I'm not sure but I think the ones I bought are blue dye... Hmmm well hopefully I'll have a chance to try one out if the :witch: doesn't come. Very excited for your O day!! Fab that you know when it is :) <another smiley for you!

Well, cramps have eased today but sore boobs, constipation, nausea, cm are all still here plus little abdom 'flutters'. I'm trying not to think about it all too much, luckily a very busy day of work kept my mind off it a bit today!

Achelois, Cookie, Greygirl how are you all?

Love and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Yay for your O day misshopefull!

I think the 'flutterings' still sound positive! Fingers crossed! :D 

I'm half way through and now it's dragging! I have slightly more tender/sensitive nipples (sorry if tmi) but that's about it so far...


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, Flutterings are good I think... and sore boobs sounds promising too. I have my fx for you too! And you too *GreyGirl*!

New symptoms for today: 
- total absentmindedness! All I'm trying to do at this point is not burn the house down. :dohh: Already spilled oil on my brand spankin new office skirt, burnt rubber to the bottom of a pot (still trying to get rid of smell), this is after leaving the house to go to the dry cleaning (to drop off said skirt) and realized I left the stove on (that burnt the rubber) and the stinky fish oil open on the counter for the cat to knock down. All I can smell is burnt rubber and stinky fish. :sick:
- I have that irritation you get in your throat before a full blown illness hits. I very very rarely get sick and have no reason for one to come on now.
- Can hear my heartbeat in my ear. Guess that means it keeps plugging. Can be related to point above.
- Achey back. Achey head.

I don't *think* my subconscious is making these up. :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope the forgetfullness passes quickly for you prepping - sounds dangerous!!!!! I hope all your symptoms are pregnancy ones, fingers crossed!


----------



## prepping

haha, well if it's not exactly dangerous, it's certainly unnerving and annoying enough! Not so bad today (as far as I know).

4 more days until I find out if AF is coming or not. Typically around this time I feel either completely normal or I start getting a little moody. Right now I'm not feeling normal and I'm not having any moodiness.

fx.


----------



## Clara cluck

Pmsl at burnt rubber and stinky fish!!:haha:

Oh Prepping, I hope this is a good sign for you but take care ok?!

Thanks both for your encouragement, I hope we all get good news!

By the way Greygirl, I wouldn't worry about tender nipples being TMI, have you read some of the threads on here?! Some are very, er, descriptive! Ha ha, us girls love to share :)

Well, I don't know today, still a bit of fluttering, yellow cm (tmi!!), tiredness, pangs of nausea (but could be stress-work :() all these things could be explained away and AF is due on 28th. Also, I've been feeling a bit weird about some foods.. Like I can't stand having it in my mouth because I imagine what it looks like all mushed up!! Anyone ever had this? I've only had it before when I've been severely stressed. Plus I've spilled milk twice today! Not as bad as you though Prepping bless you! 

Anyway, good luck, fingers crossed and much baby dust to all

Have a great evening xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Well today I saw approx 10 pregnant women when I was going to work/lunchtime/on my way home! Are they following me??!

I hope its a sign!! I'm meeting my pregnant friend at the weekend and she said I can rub her baby bump for luck!

I was so desperate to be in the 2ww I had forgot how frustrating and long the 2ww was :hissy: I have been reading posts on how early other people got their BFP to work out how many dpo I can think about taking a test :blush:

Hopefully by the end of this week there will be some BFP positives on this thread. Clara, Prepping and GreyGirl have you decided when your going to test?

:dust:


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, all of those sound like promising signs of something... seems like overactive imagination is affecting your eating. LoL Can't say I've had the same, but it would put me off whatever I'm eating if I did for sure. haha

*misshopeful*, LOL @ pregnant stalkers. haha. If they make beeping noises whenever they're close to you, then you know it's a sign. Like using a metal detector at the beach. :winkwink: I'm doing the same as you about trying to figure out if I can justify POAS early!

So the plan is to test on Sunday. Four and a half days from now. Approximately 113 hrs. If I were to test early and see a BFN, that wouldn't be real upsetting... but I think it would turn into a trend where I try the next day, and the next, and suddenly I've spent $60 on sticks for no reason just to see AF on Saturday. :haha:

*intend on re-reading the above several times over in the next few days whenever I start feeling the itch* :D


----------



## misshopefull

prepping said:


> *Clara*, all of those sound like promising signs of something... seems like overactive imagination is affecting your eating. LoL Can't say I've had the same, but it would put me off whatever I'm eating if I did for sure. haha
> 
> *misshopeful*, LOL @ pregnant stalkers. haha. If they make beeping noises whenever they're close to you, then you know it's a sign. Like using a metal detector at the beach. :winkwink: I'm doing the same as you about trying to figure out if I can justify POAS early!
> 
> So the plan is to test on Sunday. Four and a half days from now. Approximately 113 hrs. If I were to test early and see a BFN, that wouldn't be real upsetting... but I think it would turn into a trend where I try the next day, and the next, and suddenly I've spent $60 on sticks for no reason just to see AF on Saturday. :haha:
> 
> *intend on re-reading the above several times over in the next few days whenever I start feeling the itch* :D

I like your plan! I am so scared of the disappointment of seeing a BFN again I think I will be too scared to test early. Last month I spent loads of money on tests so I am not doing that again this month. I have 3 in the house at the moment and I am hoping that will be enough to get me a :bfp:

Fx for everbody xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I've just done a second morning urine test, I know it's really early, but hey, that's why I'm in this group - I can't resist peeing on sticks!!!

ETA: It was of course a :bfn:...but I still have hope in a few days time!


----------



## SHump76

Hi!
Any chance I can join your merry band of stick pee-ers? I'm just starting TTC again, but last time around I thought about buying stock in some pee stick companies.


----------



## Clara cluck

SHump76 said:


> Hi!
> Any chance I can join your merry band of stick pee-ers? I'm just starting TTC again, but last time around I thought about buying stock in some pee stick companies.

Hi SHump! Course you can, welcome! Please let us know if you buy shares, maybe you can get us all a discount!!

Hi MissH I'm planning to test Friday morning if no witch by then as I have a wine tasting evening and need to come up with a plan to get out of it if need be!

Greygirl sorry about your BFN, it may be too early though, you're still in unless the witch comes! :hug:

Just a quickie, gotta go back to work

Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl I don't think you can be too disappointed with a BFN before the witch is due. Fx for your next peeing session.

I have been getting my peeing fix by using the ov tests. Your meant to stop when you get a smiley face [that was sat] but i have still done one everyday since :blush:


----------



## misshopefull

Welcome SHump, when are you due to test?

Clara I am keeping everything crossed for you getting a :bfp: on friday morning.

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

SHump76 said:


> Hi!
> Any chance I can join your merry band of stick pee-ers? I'm just starting TTC again, but last time around I thought about buying stock in some pee stick companies.

Welcome welcome welcome :) just a heads up, this group is mad lol. 

Prepping, missh, ggirl and Clara, its all sounding so promising for u all. Sorry u got q bfn hun but hopefully too early. Hang in there hun. Clara, wine tasting sounds fun! Hope you have to miss put thou as u get ur little hitch hiker. So excited for you all. 

Sorry I haven't been around, having a tough time at the mo but I will be back properly soon 

Much love xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

:hug: Cookie. Thinking of you hunni. Keep smiling, your crazy ladies are here for you!

Yep, hoping and praying for a little hitchhiker! :yellow:
Been feeling quite nauseous today with shooting pains in boobs, trying still not to get hopes up.... I could be imagining things or be getting ill. Think I'm getting a cold actually :(

Fingers crossed for us all!

Will check in soon! Sneaking checking on my phone at work! Soooo bored today!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie, my friend says "everything crossed except my legs"! (She is TTC too!)

Thought that may raise a giggle and cheer you up xx


----------



## SHump76

misshopefull said:


> Welcome SHump, when are you due to test?
> 
> Clara I am keeping everything crossed for you getting a :bfp: on friday morning.
> 
> :dust:

I'm on CD3 and the witch is still here, so not for AGES. 
This is my first AF since coming off cerazette (it took about 7 1/2 weeks before she came back), so I did a test last week even though I was sure it was going to be a BFN. 

At least now that AF is back I've got a shot at knowing what's going on, right?
I used to be really super regular, but who knows now? Anyway, I'm downing prenatal vitamins and grapefruit juice (ICK) and cannot wait to start peeing on sticks again.:thumbup:


----------



## prepping

*misshopeful*, at least you have 3 tests! Gives you a little bit of wiggle room if you want to sneak one in early. ;)

*GreyGirl*, soon enough hun... soon enough. :) Let us know about the next one!

*SHump*, Welcome!!! Hoping your TTC is a quick one! :D

*Clara*, I swear you sound exactly like me right about now. I feel things but I'm trying not to jump to conclusions. :thumbup:

*Cookie*, Hope everything is going well enough for you... :hugs:

I talked to my DH about testing early and he didn't say no or make me feel obsessive! (He's a good guy though, not like that would be his normal reaction...) He said to hold off until Friday or Saturday since I expect AF on Saturday. Such the voice of reason. :p So I think I might cave in and test with FMU on Sat. Of course I'll find out one way or another within 24 hrs from that, but oh well! I want to test anyway! :haha:

I was super duper moody this morning which makes me start leaning towards expecting AF. boo. Poor DH got a good dose of it. BUT, I also have a nagging ache in my neck that has been leading to a headache since last night. And I'm feeling slightly crampy too. All of which could be AF. All of which may not be AF. :dohh:

I just saw that a former roommate of mine from school is now 26 weeks preggo. Nothing like being reminded of babies at every given moment! :happydance:


----------



## Achelois

misshopeful, I wish I had three tests only got one and it's a digi so I was really hoping to save that one for the "confirmation test". *Did a sainsburys online shop delivered yesterday and requested 2 of their tests however they were out of stock so didn't deliver ;( let us know how you get on if you cave x*

GreyGirl, sure you'll get tere soon hunni! Keep us posted!

SHump, Welcome hunni! Crazy bit friendly bunch here all just being there for one another and even with the bfns still glad to be here and being officially part of spa!! Sure you'll find all the answers to your questions x

Clara, Cant believe all the symptoms you're having. VERY excited for you. Plus I've heard snivels/feeling of having a cold is a symptom too!!! Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you! Xx *

Cookie, thinking of your gorgeous and missing you here. Will reply to email tomorrow just been ao busy. Trust me I understand and am here for you like you were for me. Sending you masses of cyber hugs and butt plugs (thateven rhymes!!!) xxxxxx *

Prepping - I too am due af Sunday!!! Symptoms as follows:
Had snivelly cold started last Friday about 6dpo
Had the odd twinge down stairs but keep thinking trapped wind
In line with above - LOTS of wind (sorry if tmi) and slight touch of diarrohea today too - nice!!!
Finally had unusual dark cm today 11dpo not seen before or noticed. Not creamy not brown just dark yellow?!??who knows?

Anyway, that's me all updated.*

Baby dust to you all*

A xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

SHump76 said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Welcome SHump, when are you due to test?
> 
> Clara I am keeping everything crossed for you getting a :bfp: on friday morning.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I'm on CD3 and the witch is still here, so not for AGES.
> This is my first AF since coming off cerazette (it took about 7 1/2 weeks before she came back), so I did a test last week even though I was sure it was going to be a BFN.
> 
> At least now that AF is back I've got a shot at knowing what's going on, right?
> I used to be really super regular, but who knows now? Anyway, I'm downing prenatal vitamins and grapefruit juice (ICK) and cannot wait to start peeing on sticks again.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Might be worth trying ov sticks as it feeds a peeing addiction and helps you know what is going on with your cycle. I used clear digitial ov sticks this month and I would recommend them :thumbup:


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, Achelois, Prepping and GreyGirl, you are so lucky that the 2ww wait is nearly over for you all. Come on :bfp: 

I have at least another week to go as i think today is 3dpo. Since 1dpo I have had a sore throat and a runny nose. I am trying not to symptom spot . . .

Cookie, I really hope that August will be a happier month for you. Sending you a big :hugs:

*************** The :witch: is banned so stay away !****************


----------



## Achelois

Did one and.... BFN. Possibly too early so clinging on for dear life!! Xx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois said:


> Did one and.... BFN. Possibly too early so clinging on for dear life!! Xx

It is too early so don't worry! Test again in a few days :hugs: xx

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku all for ur kind words. Really appreciate it. :) Clara that did make me laugh about crossing everything lol. A I've missed you :( 

Really hoping u all get a bfp this month. All sounding so promising :) 

Butt plugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Morning ladies

Am off work today, felt sick and queasy all night and got up to pee twice, hmmm, am knackered. I hope this is not a bug and is 'you know what' instead! Only got up an hour ago (10am)! No witch yet but she could be playing with my mind. Nearly caved and tested this morning but I couldn't stand a disappointment of a BFN today. If she's not here tomorrow I will test. Feeling rotten, if she comes will be v upset. 

MissH hang in there, I feel for you, the 2ww is a long 2 weeks! Achelois sorry about your BFN, it could me too early, no AF yet so you're still in Hun!

Not really with it so I'm sorry if not properly replied to everyone. Hug to Cookie, keep smiling lovely lady x

Will check in later, I have everything crossed for some BFPs xxx


----------



## SHump76

Achelois said:


> Did one and.... BFN. Possibly too early so clinging on for dear life!! Xx

It's early, and you're still in until the :witch: shows up!
Good luck!!

:dust:


----------



## prepping

*Achelois*, I've got the same somewhat cold like symptoms that make me go hmmmmm! It could definately be too early still so don't fret about the BFN... that's why I'm stopping myself from testing! I keep repeating to myself the stats on the POAS box about how accurate it is in the days leading up to AF. If there's still a 20-40% chance of it not picking up the pregnancy hormones, then I don't want to put all my faith in it!

*misshopeful*, I've come to find that the first week of the 2WW is harder than the second week. You're super aware of everything going on but it's filled with doubt as to whether it means a thing because of being so early. The second week seems more relevant... but it's a whole different feel of anxiousness.

*Clara*, I'm super duper hoping you get your BFP! At the very minimum, it would make you feel very much justified in taking the day off! :p LoL Even if you're counting on the yuckiness being there for a good reason, I hope that you feel better soon regardless. :)

I still have that annoying headache. It's been there pretty much since the night before last. I rarely get headaches -- and when I do, they certainly don't last this long! Yesterday I was slightly crampy/fluttery. I don't normally start cramping until AF starts. Nothing obvious like IB, nausea, or sore boobs, so I'm actually more leaning towards expecting AF afterall. (may just be because I'm already preparing myself so I don't feel absolutely crushed if she does come.)

Promised DH last night that if AF comes, I'll totally ignore any future "symptoms" as I'll have proved to myself that they don't mean a thing. He replied that although that is good, this month has thrown me some curveballs. So he admits something's been up too!

He also asked me this morning what beer I want for the weekend (it's a long weekend). I didn't bother saying "none". :p If AF comes Saturday, you bet I'll be wanting something!


----------



## Cookie_88

It's all sounding so promising guy. Can't believe the symptoms your all getting. 
A fx its just too early to test, keep us posted ladies. 
Clara, I'm gettin excited for you, feel better soon and tell us as soon as u get ur bfp :) 
Prepping, different is good so hope it means something. 
Missh, hope ur hanging in there, crossing everything for you. 
If I've missed someone I'm sorry. Generally crossing everything for all of you. 
Much love xxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Hi everybody, its getting exciting now!

Clara, I hope your feeling ill because your pregnant! Fx for your BFP.

Prepping I hope you won't need to symptom spot next month :winkwink:

Achelois, i hope the next test shows a :bfp:

I am sending everybody some. . . :dust:


----------



## prepping

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg....

there was pink when I wiped. AF not due until Sat night.


----------



## Cookie_88

Omgomgomgomgomgomgomg......... prepping I'm so excited for u all. 

Babydust in the gallons for u all xxxx


----------



## prepping

Thanks Cookie!
I don't know what to do with myself! LoL I told DH and after every sentence, I said "but it may be nothing... never had it happen before... but it may be nothing." :haha:

***googling IB*** :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Hehe bless ya. Fx hun. Let us no what you find :) 

Clara - where are you? Been thinkin about u all day. 
A - sending hugs and babydust your way

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks lovelies! I'm not yet convinced but I will test tomorrow morn if the witch doesn't arrive...so scared! 

Prepping that sounds so good! This is all so exciting! A when are you testing again? Missh hang in there, the 2ww is poo but we'll all get through it together x Cookie thanks hon, hope things are ok x

Will pray the powers that be sprinkle us with baby dust! I'm not religious in any formal sense of the word but I believe there's something or someone who listens.

Anyway night night x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hoping u wake up to a bfp sweetie xxxx


----------



## prepping

The witch got me for my first 26 day cycle. :( so much for 28 day clockwork.

on to a new month.


----------



## Clara cluck

prepping said:


> The witch got me for my first 26 day cycle. :( so much for 28 day clockwork.
> 
> on to a new month.

Oh Pepping sorry Hun :hugs:

BFN for me this morning too :(

Hope you're all ok, will check in later xx


----------



## GreyGirl

prepping said:


> The witch got me for my first 26 day cycle. :( so much for 28 day clockwork.
> 
> on to a new month.

So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Achelois

Prepping - sorry to hear the witch got you ;( Fresh new month & you will be well ahead of us now next month. Chin up hunni xx

Clara - sorry to see you got your BFN but as you said to me - you are not out until the witch gets you! Keeping everything crossed for you. Ive convinced myself I am out this month so just waiting now for AF on Sunday.

GreyGirl and MissH - hoping you are hanging in there!

Cookie - missing you too hunni - hope you are getting everything sorted. Whens AF due? 

A xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks A, I still have symptoms and no AF but I'm not that hopeful. Also it was a blue dye test and sorry I can't remember who said this but apparently they can be wrong...

I dunno :(

How are you doing Hun? X


----------



## Achelois

Yeah ok - plodding along. We need to arrange our day out x

I have heard the Blue Dye ones are rrrrubbishhh too! Youre not out yet gorgeous xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh prepping. Gutted for you, my perfect cycle did its own thing last month and eventually came 6days late. Fx for nxt month hun. 

Clara - sorry about ur bfn but blue dye tests are shit. Ignore that result hun. No witch means ur still in there hun. Test again with pink dye. Really hoping for a bfp for u hun xxx 

A my dear - I'm getting there. Just seems to be one thing after another atm. We sort it all put then something else happens :( he's working sooo hard atm and not getting in til very late then just falling asleep. He hasn't touched me for nearly a week. We last DTD last sat! :( I've told him he's neglecting me (lol) and says he will pay me some attention then just falls asleep. Cos he's tired he's being really snappy and last night flipped at me over nothing. I didn't even get a kiss yesterday and when I asked for a cuddle in bed he just flipped. I know its cos of work and he's shattered but these hours are going to be in place until the end of august. So not expecting any bfps just yet.
I think I've worked it all out right, who bloody knows, and I think AF is due 5/6th august. Which means, my most fertile day would of been last sat. So may of got it, but not holding out any hope at all. 

so when is af due for u hun? 

I'm really sorry, I've just moaned like mad there. Just need to vent my frustration. 
Hope everyone's ok. Hoping for you all to report to us some bfps. 

Xxxxxxxx BUTT PLUGS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Oh prepping. Gutted for you, my perfect cycle did its own thing last month and eventually came 6days late. Fx for nxt month hun.
> 
> Clara - sorry about ur bfn but blue dye tests are shit. Ignore that result hun. No witch means ur still in there hun. Test again with pink dye. Really hoping for a bfp for u hun xxx
> 
> A my dear - I'm getting there. Just seems to be one thing after another atm. We sort it all put then something else happens :( he's working sooo hard atm and not getting in til very late then just falling asleep. He hasn't touched me for nearly a week. We last DTD last sat! :( I've told him he's neglecting me (lol) and says he will pay me some attention then just falls asleep. Cos he's tired he's being really snappy and last night flipped at me over nothing. I didn't even get a kiss yesterday and when I asked for a cuddle in bed he just flipped. I know its cos of work and he's shattered but these hours are going to be in place until the end of august. So not expecting any bfps just yet.
> I think I've worked it all out right, who bloody knows, and I think AF is due 5/6th august. Which means, my most fertile day would of been last sat. So may of got it, but not holding out any hope at all.
> 
> so when is af due for u hun?
> 
> I'm really sorry, I've just moaned like mad there. Just need to vent my frustration.
> Hope everyone's ok. Hoping for you all to report to us some bfps.
> 
> Xxxxxxxx BUTT PLUGS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I really feel for you :hugs: :hugs: I have a similar problem. Most months we miss O day because I simply can't seduce him. If he's tired or not in the mood, that's it. Trust me, I've tried everything I can think of, but the rejection is humiliating, so I've virtually stopped unless I know it'll work. 
It's often linked to work too, right now he hates his job and has lots of pressure, so I do understand, just wish he could switch off...


----------



## Cookie_88

I no hunni. My DF loves his job. He works on tractors fixing them and now harvest is in full swing he's leaving the house at 4am and getting home at 10pm. It just angers me, we try and seduce and get nothing in return but when they want some we accept and get on with it (so we bloody get some) but then feels like they get It when they want it but we just gotta wait til they fancy it. 
How do u deal with it hun. Normally not AS bad bit now he's so tired o can't help feeling rejected and neglected.... argh its frustrating :crys:


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> I no hunni. My DF loves his job. He works on tractors fixing them and now harvest is in full swing he's leaving the house at 4am and getting home at 10pm. It just angers me, we try and seduce and get nothing in return but when they want some we accept and get on with it (so we bloody get some) but then feels like they get It when they want it but we just gotta wait til they fancy it.
> How do u deal with it hun. Normally not AS bad bit now he's so tired o can't help feeling rejected and neglected.... argh its frustrating :crys:

I've kinda become apathetic to it. I used to cry a lot, but now I know it's pointless. I think it's worse for us because it's expected that men have high libidos and women are the ones begrudgingly giving it up....I assumed our marriage would be the same (we were virgins when we got married) but it's the opposite! Don't get me wrong, when he wants it he wants it, but if I do and he doesn't he doesn't...I feel dirty for trying and failing and makes me feel ugly and unwanted. So honestly, I don't deal well with it. Sorry to hear I'm not the only one. 
Maybe when we do have a child and I'm too tired for sex, he'll know how it feels and understand.


----------



## Cookie_88

I no what you mean hunni. I'm sad that he wasn't my first. I was with my ex for 4 and a half years but I knew deep down he wasn't the one for me. My partner now has treated me like a princess and always up for it but I've always felt that its down to him when we DTD. I just want to feel wanted. Tonight he's been lovely but its hard when it means something to us. Sometimes just wonder if he really wants a child. Deep down I no he does, but its horrible feeling so rejected :( I'm just feeling sorry for myself but it bloody sucks xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

I can't believe how much I have missed since yesterday! I am staying with family this weekend so I will try and keep up with everybody.

First of all I think everybody needs a big :hugs: 

Second of all everybody needs to enjoy a big glass of :wine: 

Third of all if anybody needs to do this :hissy:then this is the place to do it!

Prepping, I am so sorry the horrible witch got you. Try and have a nice weekend and enjoy all the things that you won't be allowed once you get a BFP! Also, on the brightside at least your cycle was shorter and you can get on with trying again soon. Last month mine was 38 days, everyday felt like a month!!! 

Clara, your not out until she arrives. Fx for you x

Cookie and GreyGirl, this month I was too scared to miss any nights dtd and I think the OH was feeling the pressure. I found using the ov sticks make it slightly better because I knew when ov happened. I hope you both get your BFPs soon.

Achelois, keep thinking positive thoughts because you have no reason to think that your out. A BFN a few days before the witch is due doesn't mean anything.

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh - all I can say is Thankyou xxxxxxzxzzzzzzzzzzz fx for u sweetheart xxxxxxxxzxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I really hope you feel happier soon. 

Try and enjoy the rest of the summer then in Sept you can make the most of the darker, colder nights :winkwink:

You will probably get your BFP when you least expect it so don't lose hope.

:hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie, I really hope you feel happier soon.
> 
> Try and enjoy the rest of the summer then in Sept you can make the most of the darker, colder nights :winkwink:
> 
> You will probably get your BFP when you least expect it so don't lose hope.
> 
> :hugs:

Thankyou sweetie. I'm hoping colder nights may result in something. Lol. Luckily I'm close to one of my DFs work colleges gf and we r moaning together lol. When is af due for u hun xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Cookie, I really hope you feel happier soon.
> 
> Try and enjoy the rest of the summer then in Sept you can make the most of the darker, colder nights :winkwink:
> 
> You will probably get your BFP when you least expect it so don't lose hope.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou sweetie. I'm hoping colder nights may result in something. Lol. Luckily I'm close to one of my DFs work colleges gf and we r moaning together lol. When is af due for u hun xxxxClick to expand...

I think af is due next Saturday. Trying not to get too stressed but today I had some slight cramps on one side and i did wonder if it was a sign of ov which is mad because i had a smiley face on my ov stick last saturday. Would of done a ov test today but I am away and I didn't bring them. Maybe its a good thing!

Hope you have a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

:bfn: this morning....but my temp went it's highest yet!....so I guess still some hope, and my nipples are still sensitive....


----------



## Clara cluck

Wow I've missed a lot! I agree with MissH, everybody needs a big hug :hug:

Cookie and Greygirl I'm so sorry to hear you're unhappy with your OHs at the moment. It sounds like they are working too hard. Men can often only focus on one thing and if they're working hard or late then other things suffer. Us girls can concentrate on more than one thing at a time naturally. Please don't think it's because of you, you're both lovely!! Hang in there, they'll come round and realise you girls are amazing and that they've been neglecting you xx Keep smiling xx

MissH, don't worry about the cramps, in my 2ww I've had them all the way through and have been googling like mad! It seems many PG women had it during 2ww too! Fingers Xed :) x

Greygirl, as you girls keep telling me, you're not out til AF comes! The high temp's a good sign too isn't it? Good luck x

Well, no AF yet although I keep thinking she has come, lot of wet cm yesterday (sorry if tmi) and just feeling a bit like she's coming today although felt queasy for 3 days now. Hmmm, am confused but I guess I just need to wait it out!

Achelois, hope you're hanging in there too Hun! x

Love to you all. :dust: and hugs xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck to you Clara! I hope those signs are of pregnancy not af! :D 

Is it normal for 'possible' pregnancy signs to come and go? Been constantly having the sensitive nipples for 3-4 days...but today it briefly went away, it's back now but not as sensitive...could I still be pregnant?


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Greygirl! I hope pg symptoms come and go! Mine have been for the last 2 weeks :) Got my fingers firmly crossed for you :dust: I had a look at symptoms recorded by PG women in their 2ww on twoweekwait.com and it seems like symptoms can come and go ;)

No AF for me yet but it feels like she's coming, I can't tell you how many times I've run to the loo today to check! Lots of cm though, I think I'll test again tomorrow if no AF, may have to sneak out to get one as OH thinks I'm bonkers! I said to him 'shall I get a test?' and he said 'not yet it's too early' but he was laughing as he thinks I get too excited! I'd like to surprise him if it's a BFP anyway! :)

Right, I'm going to try not to think about it too much and worry that every twinge is AF! I even took ibuprofen this morning in preparation as I was convinced she was coming...not good I know but my pains get so bad I have to take pills before they start or I pass out with the cramping :( Anyway, fingers crossed she won't be coming anytime in the next 9 months. Stay away witchypoo! You are not welcomed by the SPAs!!

Hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday, hugs and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Thanks Greygirl! I hope pg symptoms come and go! Mine have been for the last 2 weeks :) Got my fingers firmly crossed for you :dust: I had a look at symptoms recorded by PG women in their 2ww on twoweekwait.com and it seems like symptoms can come and go ;)
> 
> No AF for me yet but it feels like she's coming, I can't tell you how many times I've run to the loo today to check! Lots of cm though, I think I'll test again tomorrow if no AF, may have to sneak out to get one as OH thinks I'm bonkers! I said to him 'shall I get a test?' and he said 'not yet it's too early' but he was laughing as he thinks I get too excited! I'd like to surprise him if it's a BFP anyway! :)
> 
> Right, I'm going to try not to think about it too much and worry that every twinge is AF! I even took ibuprofen this morning in preparation as I was convinced she was coming...not good I know but my pains get so bad I have to take pills before they start or I pass out with the cramping :( Anyway, fingers crossed she won't be coming anytime in the next 9 months. Stay away witchypoo! You are not welcomed by the SPAs!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday, hugs and :dust: to you all xx

I'm sorry to hear your cramps are that bad! That sounds horrendous! Another reason to hate the :witch: :S 
I hope you get a :bfp: tomorrow!!!! Wouldn't it be great if we both did tomorrow?! I'm hoping to have a + test tomorrow...finally...I'm trying hard to not get my hopes up, but I can't help it!


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Greygirl. They think I have endo but the Mirena coil seemed to keep it at bay. Obviously that's not an option right now!!

Am so excited and will be thinking of you tomorrow! Praying for our BFPs 

Night x


----------



## Clara cluck

Going insane girlies!!! Just POAS and there's a faint line!!! I can't be 100% sure as it's a blue dye test (I bought two so thought I'd just use it up but now more confused so shouldn't have bothered!) need to go buy another one but no shops open!! Aaaagh!

I'll try to upload some pics I took at 2 mins...need your opinions!!!

X


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Going insane girlies!!! Just POAS and there's a faint line!!! I can't be 100% sure as it's a blue dye test (I bought two so thought I'd just use it up but now more confused so shouldn't have bothered!) need to go buy another one but no shops open!! Aaaagh!
> 
> I'll try to upload some pics I took at 2 mins...need your opinions!!!
> 
> X

Wow! That's brilliant! I hope it's proved further by a pink dye test :) Congratulations in advance :)

AFM: Another :bfn: today and a big temp dip, so I guess I'm out this month. Gutted as I was so hopeful because of a sign I only had last time pregnant...I only have 1 cycle of clomid left and with stress at work I've got less chance of hitting the day than ever...guess I'm gonna get drilled after all :(


----------



## Achelois

OMG OMG OMG OMG Clara!!! Am SO excited for you. Upload hurry hurry! AF due today. Had what looked like start of AF on Friday. Then nothing. IB??? Nothing today whatsoever and bd'd this morning too xx

clara post asap! Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Omg Omg Clara..... update! 
A pleased the witch hasn't shown yet. Fx its IB. 

Both update ASAP xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Sorry! Got ppl here today but just enough time to say I got a BFP on a FR too!!! Can't quite believe it yet!!

Will try to get back on later xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Congrates hunni. cant believe it. So happy for u xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Achelois and Cookie!!

I really cannot believe it! Will post pics when I can, can't do it from phone. Friends still here, will get back on later!

A, my fingers are so firmly crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated!

Hugs and baby dust :dust: to all, see you later xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

This is just quick because i am staying with family but. . .

*CONGRATULATIONS CLARA!!!!*

I am so pleased for you :happydance:

I will try and catch up with everybody later xxx


----------



## Achelois

OMG!! Congratulations Clara!!!

You will NEVER guess what?!? I've just done a clearblue digi and .... 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!

Shitting myself is not the word. Come
on the rest of you... This is our month!!! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> OMG!! Congratulations Clara!!!
> 
> You will NEVER guess what?!? I've just done a clearblue digi and .... 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> Shitting myself is not the word. Come
> on the rest of you... This is our month!!! Xxx

OMG! 2BFPS! Sooooooo excited for you both. A, when I read that o nearly cried. I'm sooooooooooo happy for u both xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations both of you!!!! Who can update to title to reflect the BFP's coming out of this group? :) I hope to see even more :bfp:'s coming soon too!


----------



## Achelois

Thanks girls. Will try and update thread really soon. 

scared happy and don't believe it really all at the same time. 

Cookie your reply made me cry - come on girl! Younknow yhe shot I've had this month and look what happened!! Doing another tomorrow to check. Dot believe it!!

A xxx

come on girls. Lucky thread this month!!! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Awww I didn't mean to make u cry hunni. but I was crossing everything for you my sweetie. Yea I no what you mean, but I think I'm gonna get left behind lol. I'm just so happy for u and Clara. Massive massive hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie hunni you'll never be left behind gorgeous you're annorigonal spa'er and we (I'm sure clara will agree) are here for you 24/7 365. Love ya xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois said:


> OMG!! Congratulations Clara!!!
> 
> You will NEVER guess what?!? I've just done a clearblue digi and .... 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> Shitting myself is not the word. Come
> on the rest of you... This is our month!!! Xxx

*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

This is a lucky thread this month! So pleased for you, fx for more :bfp: this month!

:dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Awww I didn't mean to make u cry hunni. but I was crossing everything for you my sweetie. Yea I no what you mean, but I think I'm gonna get left behind lol. I'm just so happy for u and Clara. Massive massive hugs to you both xxxx

Your not out until the witch arrives and it only takes once so try and think positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

OMG Achelois! Congratulations!!!!!

That's sooooo fantastic!! Woooo!

Knew we had a lucky thread going here!

Praying for happy healthy nine months and sticky healthy beans!

Watch this space, I'm sure more BFPs to follow!

Cookie we'll never leave you behind, you're too precious xx

:dust:


----------



## Achelois

For all of you that want to see... not an amazing picture - but here it is!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cookie_88

Thank you for your lovely words. but now is not about me, your BOTH having a BABY! 
Healthy and happy 9months to you both. Your getting to continue your journey together. 

Congrates Congrates Congrates to you both. Sooooooo proud of you both xxxx,


----------



## Achelois

Clara cluck said:


> OMG Achelois! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> That's sooooo fantastic!! Woooo!
> 
> Knew we had a lucky thread going here!
> 
> Praying for happy healthy nine months and sticky healthy beans!
> 
> Watch this space, I'm sure more BFPs to follow!
> 
> Cookie we'll never leave you behind, you're too precious xx
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Clara xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Beautifully put Cookie :)

So excited for you both :D


----------



## Cookie_88

A - beautiful beautiful picture. 

How did u both tell your OHs 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie_88 said:


> A - beautiful beautiful picture.
> 
> How did u both tell your OHs
> 
> Xxxx

Ok so Friday I had spotting and thought - weird - not really a proper AF thought it was the start.
Then this morning did a HPT and sodded it up - didnt pee on it enough and binned it. His BIL and SIL came over this PM and I mentioned to her about it. AF due today. She asked me to dig it out of the bin and swore she could see a line - I couldnt. Told her I had one digi and she insisted I do it - so I did. Peed in a cup and then dipped.
She holds onto it, and I am saying oh this is such a waste of time, I had cramps earlier - probably just late blah blah blah and she looked at me and said - "youre pregnant"!! I said no way and she said yes. Boys are both downstairs. I said - need a drink before I tell him - Water of course. Downstairs outside - glass of water. Then, asked both the boys to come outside. Said, sit down - you will need to.

"Weve been together 13 years today and I know we have had a lot of ups and downs. But I have something to tell you. I am pregnant."

"He said No way!" 

"I said yes, and showed him the test" 

He said he was happy, stunned but happy. Think we are just both absorbing the shock at the moment!

Love to you all and sticky beans all around.

Cant work out how to change the sodding title of the thread! 

Love xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Achelois said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> A - beautiful beautiful picture.
> 
> How did u both tell your OHs
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> Ok so Friday I had spotting and thought - weird - not really a proper AF thought it was the start.
> Then this morning did a HPT and sodded it up - didnt pee on it enough and binned it. His BIL and SIL came over this PM and I mentioned to her about it. AF due today. She asked me to dig it out of the bin and swore she could see a line - I couldnt. Told her I had one digi and she insisted I do it - so I did. Peed in a cup and then dipped.
> She holds onto it, and I am saying oh this is such a waste of time, I had cramps earlier - probably just late blah blah blah and she looked at me and said - "youre pregnant"!! I said no way and she said yes. Boys are both downstairs. I said - need a drink before I tell him - Water of course. Downstairs outside - glass of water. Then, asked both the boys to come outside. Said, sit down - you will need to.
> 
> "Weve been together 13 years today and I know we have had a lot of ups and downs. But I have something to tell you. I am pregnant."
> 
> "He said No way!"
> 
> "I said yes, and showed him the test"
> 
> He said he was happy, stunned but happy. Think we are just both absorbing the shock at the moment!
> 
> Love to you all and sticky beans all around.
> 
> Cant work out how to change the sodding title of the thread!
> 
> Love xxxxClick to expand...

That's a lovely way to tell him!!!

I think you have to edit the very first post in the thread and then change the title there...I think....

ETA: You have to edit first post and then do "go advanced" and you can change it there :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg amazing hunni. Eeeeeek so excited for you both. :D 

In regards to title, if u go to the first post there is a edit button next to the Thankyou and quote button. Should be able to do it there hunni xxxx still can't believe it xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Wishing you both a happy 9 months. Its lovely news and so exciting!

I hope there will be a few more BFPs in August so we can all continue the experience together :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Crossing everything for you Missh so you can join the girls. Hang in there sweetie xxxx can't believe we have our first bfps in there thread and 2 at the same time. Amazing news xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Crossing everything for you Missh so you can join the girls. Hang in there sweetie xxxx can't believe we have our first bfps in there thread and 2 at the same time. Amazing news xxxx


I'm crossing everything for you as well. I would love to see you posting a :bfp:

I would also love to get a BFP this month and I am now in week 2 of the 2ww. I have a feeling it will be a long week :growlmad: 

I am so scared of testing again, I really don't want to see any more BFNs so I don't think I will test early. I will probably wait until next sat/sun. 

I hope some of the lucky baby dust will rub off on us and everybody else on this thread.

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww thanks hunni. Your due the witch on sat aren't you? If my calculations are correct, who bloody knows, I'm due Friday/saturday too. Only bded once in fertile time thou lol. AND..... that was the last time lol. To be fair, DF has been working ridiculously long hours and will be til Sept so if ot means waiting til then for me then that's what I will have to do. 

I really hope u get some of the august baby dust thou hun. Fx for you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Cookie and you must keep telling yourself that once is all it takes! 

I'm working my dates on DPO as last month was a weird month. Got my smiley face on the ov test last sat so i counted last Monday as 1DPO. So I'm now on 8DPO. Think I'm aiming for at least 12DPO so could test Friday. Think the witch is probably due Saturday but after last month who knows!

Achelois and Clara, now that you have your BFPs can you tell us your 2ww symptoms [i know they're all probably in the thread somewhere but its so big now!]

GreyGirl, how are you? 

:dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Fingers crossed for you cookie and misshopefull :) 

I'm doing ok, really weepy about it yesterday, but now just sad today. I really thought I was. It's my last lot of Clomid, af should be here today as temp dipped ever lower today :(


----------



## Clara cluck

Greygirl sending you a huge :hug: x

Cookie once is enough! :hug: for you too x

MissH fingers Xed for you, will upload 2ww symptoms asap! :) x

I can't believe it's hard to get on bnb right now when all I wanna do is upload my BFP pics, give you a full 2ww symptoms list (I use period tracker app and it's all on there in detail!!) and catch up with you all properly!!! Hopefully tonight I can get on the laptop for a bit :)

Checkin again later xxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you cookie and misshopefull :)
> 
> I'm doing ok, really weepy about it yesterday, but now just sad today. I really thought I was. It's my last lot of Clomid, af should be here today as temp dipped ever lower today :(

I'm really sorry that this isn't your month :hugs: 

Last month I was getting all the signs of being pregnant but sadly no BFP. If you need a good cry go for it. Once the witch arrives you can put this month behind you and hopfully you will feel a bit more positive. Until then do all the things that you won't be able to do once you get that BFP. Drink lots of nice wine and eat lots of the foods that you won't be allowed. I did that last month and it made me feel like there was a silver lining to the witch arriving!

I have heard of Clomid but I don't really know anything about it, why is it your last lot of it? Are you not allowed to take any more? 

Went into a shop this morning and they had loads of cheap pregnancy tests. Packs for £1.00! I was tempted but I already have 3 tests at home. I thought for that price it would be too tempting to start testing today [8DPO]. So tempting. . .

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Sending you massive :hug: greygirl. I was like that last month too and as missh said, enjoy all the wine and food and you will start feeling better hunni. 

Missh - I would of brought them all lol. Fx you get ur bfp :) :hugs: back to you sweetie. 
Clara - we want pictures lol. Still buzzing from yours and As news. Sooooo amazing. 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

So here they are! The two little sticks that have made me lose all my marbles recently! Goodness I was a shaky mess! :happydance:

See what I mean about the blue one being a bit faint? The pink was much more definite :)
 



Attached Files:







Boots.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









FR.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Achelois

Beautiful lines Clara! Well done hunni.

Sending you BIG hugs GreyGirl. Can you get some more Clomid?
Missh & Cookie - waiting for you to get your BFPs 

A xxxx

PS anyone having wine - have one for me ;0) xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Beautiful lines Clara! Well done hunni.
> 
> Sending you BIG hugs GreyGirl. Can you get some more Clomid?
> Missh & Cookie - waiting for you to get your BFPs
> 
> A xxxx
> 
> PS anyone having wine - have one for me ;0) xx

MEEEEEE!!! Lol. Nice glass of rosé lol. 

Clara! They are stunning. Well done sweetie. Are u gonna do a digi to see how far you are? That blue is deff there too. Well done to you both :D how did you tell your OH? 
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, those lines are perfect. My blue line was very thin when it was an evaportion line. Yours is lovely and thick and there is no arguing with the pink one! I would be tempted to do a digitial one just to see it say pregnant!

Achelois and Cookie, I am also having a glass of rose! I feel a little bit guilty but trying to act like normal is the best way to not let ttc over take my life.

Ladies do you mind giving a quick update on your 2ww symptoms as I am excited to know what you felt this month now you have your BFPs!

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm the same hunni. I believe im out this month so enjoying my wine and naughty food lol. Won't hurt surely lol. We're both due af together so I'm hoping you get your bfp sweetie. 

Yea symptoms would be fab! Updates please lol. 

I had some mild mild cramps today and though af was coming then nothing. had some creamy cm but again nothing now. I'm just planning on starting afresh next cycle lol. 

How are you feeling hun. Any symptoms to report xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Mild cramps can be a good sign so your not out yet!

Sore throat that I think started 1DPO that last until yesterday. Mild cramps in my left side on Saturday and I think I had them a few days after ov. Trying not to focus too much on symptoms this month but those things stood out.

Sort of wishing I bought some tests today as i think i will be 9DPO tomorrow and could start testing. . .but i am too scared.

Used pre-seed this month, ov sticks and dtd loads so I am hopeful that we will get lucky but i am so scared it will be a BFN :nope:

When will you test?

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww is sounding good hun. Sore throat and cold like symptoms I hear are good. Unfortunately I've pretty much had flu last week and still (a week n a half later) sniffling lol. I think that's flu, not bfp symptoms lol. My cramps were thee for like 5mins then nothin lol. Oh well :) 

You've def done everything right this month. I hope it all helps you and it ends in a bfp! I don't think I will test any time soon. I was 6days late and had so many bfns. I really can't face that again. I'm not hopeful so bot even thinking of testing lol. 

How about you. I bet you wish you brought them tests earlier now lol xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Aww is sounding good hun. Sore throat and cold like symptoms I hear are good. Unfortunately I've pretty much had flu last week and still (a week n a half later) sniffling lol. I think that's flu, not bfp symptoms lol. My cramps were thee for like 5mins then nothin lol. Oh well :)
> 
> You've def done everything right this month. I hope it all helps you and it ends in a bfp! I don't think I will test any time soon. I was 6days late and had so many bfns. I really can't face that again. I'm not hopeful so bot even thinking of testing lol.
> 
> How about you. I bet you wish you brought them tests earlier now lol xxxx

I know what you mean, i was 7 days late last month and so gutted everytime I saw a BFN. I think maybe i didn't ov last month as this month my ov sticks showed my peak at the time i would expect for a 31 day cycle. 

I know if i had bought more tests the temptation would of been too much. At least at the moment I still have hope. Nothing like a BFN to take away your hope!

Think i might test on Saturday xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Well atleast by using the osticks u know you def od. I'm crossing everything for you hun. I'm starting to think about looking in to them. Think I will have to get some cheapies online for df to agree. He made me laugh last night though. We were in bed and he was like, "right let's make this baby" I had to tell him that although I loved his enthusiasm, it was infact, too late this cycle. Typical man, always late lol. 

Oooo I'm so excited for you, here's hoping for your bfp. 

Clara & A - bet you girls are still on cloud 9 here to sticky beans xxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks girls! :)

2ww symptoms in brief (!): around CD 10 (and a little on CD13) I had LOTS of EWCM so BD'd CD10,11,12! ;) CD11 I recorded mild tender boobs (am guessing O was today or day before) CD13 cramping, breasts started aching CD15, on CD16 (TMI warning!) I noticed a significant 'blob' of yellow thick CM. In the next few days boobs became more tender and to be honest, I was a b**ch! Very irritable and weepy. CD17 ulcers on tongue which persisted for 3 days or so. Noticed boobs and tum felt heavy when running. Tummy 'twinges', slight pains, fluttery feelings in tummy. Waking up hungry in night and eating toast and milk! Nausea and dizziness started in last week of 2ww. Light cramps continue throughout although some sharper pains. I'm still getting little cramps now and then, felt really tired day before BFP, didn't get up til 10am! Dizziness, nausea, tender boobs and 'twinges' still here! Plus hunger!

I'll write it all out properly day by day when I can get on the laptop for a bit but hopefully that's enough to be going on with!

Good luck lovely ladies and have a drink for me too!

xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## misshopefull

I got the clearblue digitial ones off amazon. They were around £20 for 20 but in the shops they are approx £40. They're not cheap but they were worth the money after last month.

Glad to hear you and the OH are getting on well. Fx you get that BFP soon xxx

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara Clara Clara - I'm buzzzzzzzing for you all still lol. those are some impressive symptoms :) your little hitch hiker listened to you. Amazing. Enjoy being a mummy in the making :D and h&h 9months sweetie. Eeeek so excited. 

Missh - Thankyou I will def look in to them. I think o will wait til harvest is finished as I don't wanna get the green light to bd like mad and DF is working til stupid o'clock lol. Yes we have made up but he still owes me big time lol. He's currently snoring next to me after me having a massive freak out over feelobg a bug run up my back (terrified of spiders lol) I sit there weeping and looking for said bug, that I threw across the room and he just said, "ill protect you" he's got his back to me snoring lol. Ooooh my hero lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha Cookie you make me laugh!!! 

Will let you know how I told OH soon, takes so long on here!

Night night xx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Clara, thats quite a list of symptoms!

Cookie, that made me laugh as well! 

Well today i have felt really moody, tearful and my boobs are starting to ache. Why are the witch and a BFP so similar!!! 

Just need to go. . .:brat:


----------



## prepping

I don't pop my head in for the long weekend and end up missing everything!

*Clara & A, I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU TWO!!!!! * :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's so awesome!!!! Super H&H 9 months!!!

To everyone that AF made her rounds to (like myself), big :hugs:. August can bring it on. We'll have our own good news soon enough!!

Thank you to everyone for the hugs and positive words after I realized AF was making an early appearance. You're all so wonderful. :hugs:

I'm excited for what may be in store a month from now, we're going to do it like bunnies, and I'm going to do my ABSOLUTE BEST to not go crazy symptoms spotting. I thought I was on to something by noticing things that were 'different' to normal... guess I was wrong! :p

On to a new week!


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Thanks Clara, thats quite a list of symptoms!
> 
> Cookie, that made me laugh as well!
> 
> Well today i have felt really moody, tearful and my boobs are starting to ache. Why are the witch and a BFP so similar!!!
> 
> Just need to go. . .:brat:

Thats exactly how I felt honey! Hang in there, keeping my fingers crossed tightly :)

Prepping welcome back! Crazy weekend hey?! That's shat we're here for by the way, hugs and craziness to brighten you up :hug:

Just a quick check in, I'm booking flights to Italy! Need to make. Little change on the travel insurance though... ;)

Night x


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've not been keeping up with everyone. Congrats again for the pregnant ladies and fingers crossed for those of you testing soon. 
The :witch: finally made a quiet appearance today, been so depressed and weepy. I'm terrified I won't get pregnant this cycle and have no more clomid (the doctor only prescribed me 3 cycles worth and wants me to get drilled it I'm not pregnant after). I have a horrible feeling that because I have only one tube that I'll need IVF or IUI or something like that. I'm carrying on slimming world to try and keep losing weight and getting healthier. I'm just so low. I think if it doesn't happen this month I'm going to have to go to NTNP until my appointment in November because I can't handle the stress. I've been trying since last Nov/Dec and until clomid had ridiculous cycles (like ovulating on cd44) and constant temping, opks, trying and failing to get some :sex:....just wearing me out. But then I'm scared of the relaxed approach because of wacky cycles and lack of sex, I feel like I'll never get pregnant that way....
Sorry for ranting, just really not doing well.


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Sorry I've not been keeping up with everyone. Congrats again for the pregnant ladies and fingers crossed for those of you testing soon.
> The :witch: finally made a quiet appearance today, been so depressed and weepy. I'm terrified I won't get pregnant this cycle and have no more clomid (the doctor only prescribed me 3 cycles worth and wants me to get drilled it I'm not pregnant after). I have a horrible feeling that because I have only one tube that I'll need IVF or IUI or something like that. I'm carrying on slimming world to try and keep losing weight and getting healthier. I'm just so low. I think if it doesn't happen this month I'm going to have to go to NTNP until my appointment in November because I can't handle the stress. I've been trying since last Nov/Dec and until clomid had ridiculous cycles (like ovulating on cd44) and constant temping, opks, trying and failing to get some :sex:....just wearing me out. But then I'm scared of the relaxed approach because of wacky cycles and lack of sex, I feel like I'll never get pregnant that way....
> Sorry for ranting, just really not doing well.

Honey I want to reach through Cyberspace and give you a massive :hugs:

I am so sorry you are feeling down. I wish I could give you some advice to make you feel happier but I am not that familiar with Clomid. I have a friend who has been having fertility probs and has been on Tamoxifen to control Oestrogen. Is that similar? She is about to start IVF. My OH's friends have literally just given birth to an IVF baby and my twin cousins (now 22 years old) were IVF so it can work when all else fails. I guess what I am trying to say is that you are not alone and that you'll be amazed, it may happen as a big surprise! You hear lots of stories about people trying for ages, than giving it a break and wham! Up the duff! Try to relax honey, do something nice for yourself that is unrelated to TTC. Maybe focus on Slimming World and 'getting healthier' as you put it, congratulate yourself on how well you are doing. Give yourself a break, treat yourself like you would treat your best friend. Also, keep in your mind that all us SPA-ers are rooting for you and sending you all our love and best wishes.:friends:

And don't ever apologise for ranting! That's what we're here for! (I am sure I'll be using that facility at some point!)

Sending you my love and prayers, hope you can feel them coming through! xxx:flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm really sorry your having a rough time atm. I've been trying for 13months now so understand your frustration. Sometimes we just need a little help. Try and stay strong hunni. You have to do what feels right for you. Ntnping is good for less stress but then its hard not feeling slightly in control. A more relaxed approach may be good for you though hunni. Please hang in there hunni. we are here to help and support in any way we can hun, we are here to listen to you rant and vent and we understand hunni. Sending you a massive massive :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Well said Cookie :hugs: xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara - you said that much better than me lol. Ooooooo how exciting about your holiday. Love the insurance changes. You had some amazing symptoms hunni. Sooooooo excited for you darling xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh - sounding good hunni. Eeeek sooooooo excited. Sounding promising girly. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Prepping. We are all here for eachother. Sorry the with got you but excited for you for your next cycle. Your positive attitude is great and hoping for a lucky cycle for you hun xxxx


----------



## Achelois

All, Thanks for all the lovely messages - still finding it hard to believe really!

Just wondered - and tell me please if TMI - do you want my diary for the last month - when / how often / position / O dates etc - wondered if you might find it interesting - does contain a bit TMI though?????

LOL - cant believe I am offering that - but I know through ttc that I would do anything for as much information as possible.

A xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Achelois said:


> All, Thanks for all the lovely messages - still finding it hard to believe really!
> 
> Just wondered - and tell me please if TMI - do you want my diary for the last month - when / how often / position / O dates etc - wondered if you might find it interesting - does contain a bit TMI though?????
> 
> LOL - cant believe I am offering that - but I know through ttc that I would do anything for as much information as possible.
> 
> A xxx

Not a bad idea A!! If you want mine too, I'll put something together :)

:dust: cxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

So for those that asked me how I told OH...

The morning we found out, we had friends over all day so couldn't talk about it!

I still had another blue dye test so secretly did it and there was the cross as you've seen on my photo. But I wasn't convinced as it seemed faint. I went back to our room and showed him saying 'I know you're going to laugh at me but I did this and now I'm confused! So my friends weren't due to arrive for another couple of hours do we wandered into town in search of an open chemist, bought a FRER and on our way back they called and were 5 mins away!

I did the FRER test and then texted him from the bathroom while my friends were there! I left the test in the cupboard so he could see it! Then went back into the kitchen where he was cooking us all brekkie and I tried to 'help' but dropped lots of things, got in the way and burnt the mushrooms!! OH said he knew then even though he couldn't get to his phone to see the text!!

But anyway, he was surprised it happened quickly (quickly? Felt like ages to me!) but is very pleased and insisted we went for champagne to celebrate! (I had two sips!)

Hope everyone is ok, sending love and best wishes to all xxx


----------



## prepping

*greygirl*, :hug: Everything happens for a reason, even when it hurts. Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise and you will be pleasantly surprised to have good news without all the stress. :hugs: Just keep your focus on things that make you happy and keep on going with your healthy plans because it's all interconnected. We're here for you any time!

*Achelois*, I love detail!! I don't think anything is TMI when talking about pregnancy. 

*Clara*, your story had me smiling ear to ear! :D isn't it funny how life works out sometimes. I'm STILL so happy for you! I hope you and *Achelois* don't run off completely now that you're not peeing on any more sticks!

One day down.... a few more to go before O. My body is throwing curveballs at me and I'm not too sure what that means for timing. 

So I have a question for you ladies! For those that use methods of timing like ov sticks and temping, how long did you go au natural with lots of BDing before going that direction?
I'm thinking that if there's still no news by our 6th cycle (Nov), that I'll look into more accurate timing. Just figure that if "they" say there's a 1/5 of a chance each cycle for a healthy couple to become pregnant, then I'll give us at least 5 months to do it. Mostly so that DH doesn't start feeling the pressure. It's fine for me to be slightly obsessive, but I don't want it to effect his little swimmers! LoL


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Honey I want to reach through Cyberspace and give you a massive :hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry you are feeling down. I wish I could give you some advice to make you feel happier but I am not that familiar with Clomid. I have a friend who has been having fertility probs and has been on Tamoxifen to control Oestrogen. Is that similar? She is about to start IVF. My OH's friends have literally just given birth to an IVF baby and my twin cousins (now 22 years old) were IVF so it can work when all else fails. I guess what I am trying to say is that you are not alone and that you'll be amazed, it may happen as a big surprise! You hear lots of stories about people trying for ages, than giving it a break and wham! Up the duff! Try to relax honey, do something nice for yourself that is unrelated to TTC. Maybe focus on Slimming World and 'getting healthier' as you put it, congratulate yourself on how well you are doing. Give yourself a break, treat yourself like you would treat your best friend. Also, keep in your mind that all us SPA-ers are rooting for you and sending you all our love and best wishes.:friends:
> 
> And don't ever apologise for ranting! That's what we're here for! (I am sure I'll be using that facility at some point!)
> 
> Sending you my love and prayers, hope you can feel them coming through! xxx:flower:

Thank you very much :) I am focusing on health right now (a few wobbles this week from being depressed, oops) and enjoying my life with lots of :sex: when I can get it! I'm feeling more myself today, darn hormones :S Twins would be lovely, I'm a twin so would enjoy carrying that on :D 



Cookie_88 said:


> I'm really sorry your having a rough time atm. I've been trying for 13months now so understand your frustration. Sometimes we just need a little help. Try and stay strong hunni. You have to do what feels right for you. Ntnping is good for less stress but then its hard not feeling slightly in control. A more relaxed approach may be good for you though hunni. Please hang in there hunni. we are here to help and support in any way we can hun, we are here to listen to you rant and vent and we understand hunni. Sending you a massive massive :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you :) How do you keep going after 13months?! I think we're trying some ntnping this month while I've got clomid to keep things within a timeframe...hopefully we'll hit that frame without the stress and worry :) 



Achelois said:


> All, Thanks for all the lovely messages - still finding it hard to believe really!
> 
> Just wondered - and tell me please if TMI - do you want my diary for the last month - when / how often / position / O dates etc - wondered if you might find it interesting - does contain a bit TMI though?????
> 
> LOL - cant believe I am offering that - but I know through ttc that I would do anything for as much information as possible.
> 
> A xxx

What would be brilliant, I don't mind TMI because I don't have to look you in the eye while reading! Might be helpful though if you don't mind :)



Clara cluck said:


> So for those that asked me how I told OH...
> 
> The morning we found out, we had friends over all day so couldn't talk about it!
> 
> I still had another blue dye test so secretly did it and there was the cross as you've seen on my photo. But I wasn't convinced as it seemed faint. I went back to our room and showed him saying 'I know you're going to laugh at me but I did this and now I'm confused! So my friends weren't due to arrive for another couple of hours do we wandered into town in search of an open chemist, bought a FRER and on our way back they called and were 5 mins away!
> 
> I did the FRER test and then texted him from the bathroom while my friends were there! I left the test in the cupboard so he could see it! Then went back into the kitchen where he was cooking us all brekkie and I tried to 'help' but dropped lots of things, got in the way and burnt the mushrooms!! OH said he knew then even though he couldn't get to his phone to see the text!!
> 
> But anyway, he was surprised it happened quickly (quickly? Felt like ages to me!) but is very pleased and insisted we went for champagne to celebrate! (I had two sips!)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, sending love and best wishes to all xxx

Brilliant way of telling him!!! 



prepping said:


> *greygirl*, :hug: Everything happens for a reason, even when it hurts. Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise and you will be pleasantly surprised to have good news without all the stress. :hugs: Just keep your focus on things that make you happy and keep on going with your healthy plans because it's all interconnected. We're here for you any time!
> 
> *Achelois*, I love detail!! I don't think anything is TMI when talking about pregnancy.
> 
> *Clara*, your story had me smiling ear to ear! :D isn't it funny how life works out sometimes. I'm STILL so happy for you! I hope you and *Achelois* don't run off completely now that you're not peeing on any more sticks!
> 
> One day down.... a few more to go before O. My body is throwing curveballs at me and I'm not too sure what that means for timing.
> 
> So I have a question for you ladies! For those that use methods of timing like ov sticks and temping, how long did you go au natural with lots of BDing before going that direction?
> I'm thinking that if there's still no news by our 6th cycle (Nov), that I'll look into more accurate timing. Just figure that if "they" say there's a 1/5 of a chance each cycle for a healthy couple to become pregnant, then I'll give us at least 5 months to do it. Mostly so that DH doesn't start feeling the pressure. It's fine for me to be slightly obsessive, but I don't want it to effect his little swimmers! LoL

Thank you :) I'm hoping relaxed will bear fruit! 
I did ov sticks and temping straight away. I guess I'm backwards because it's only now we're doing it the other way. So straight away, sorry if that doesn't help much. 

We've made a decision. We talked about it this evening and decided to keep TTC this month (I took first lot of clomid today) but NO opk's and NO temping!!!! I'm nervous about it, but we figured best month to just relax because we have a rough idea of when I'll ovulate (unlike normal months) and so can try and enjoy ourselves and have stress-free :sex: again. We had some lovely unplanned :sex: last week and both said we enjoyed it more because we weren't worried which day...so hopefully we can stay chilled and enjoy lots of :sex: and get lucky the relaxed way!!!


----------



## prepping

I have to admit that I was a little mesmerized by all the little :sex::sex::sex: smilies. LoL Look at em all go!

I think that your updated plan of action sounds great. Have fun!!!


----------



## misshopefull

Hi everybody, i feel like I have missed loads since yeterday so I will do my best to catch up. . .

Prepping, I love the positive attitude. I am sending you loads of :dust: Good luck for this month. This month was my first month using ov sticks and it is cycle 5 [i think - memory is starting to go a bit!]. I used the Clearblue digitial ones and they were worth every penny. I decided to use them after a messed up cycle last month. Also it feeds the peeing addiction! You don't really need to make it obvious to the OH that your doing them as its only once a day.

GreyGirl, I wish I could give you a massive hug but this is the best I can do :hugs: I hope you get a BFP soon. Everybody is here to listen to your frustrations so let it all out on here!

Achelois and Clara, I want all the details please!

Cookie, 13 months must be frustrating but maybe if you just :sex: for fun until the OH finishes his crazy work hours you might just get a surprise!

Me, I'm really busy this week so not spending loads of time thinking about when the witch is due. I don't really feel that positive at the moment but I think that is because of being late last month and loads of BFN. I'm scared of testings :nope:

:hugs: and :dust: for everybody xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> So for those that asked me how I told OH...
> 
> The morning we found out, we had friends over all day so couldn't talk about it!
> 
> I still had another blue dye test so secretly did it and there was the cross as you've seen on my photo. But I wasn't convinced as it seemed faint. I went back to our room and showed him saying 'I know you're going to laugh at me but I did this and now I'm confused! So my friends weren't due to arrive for another couple of hours do we wandered into town in search of an open chemist, bought a FRER and on our way back they called and were 5 mins away!
> 
> I did the FRER test and then texted him from the bathroom while my friends were there! I left the test in the cupboard so he could see it! Then went back into the kitchen where he was cooking us all brekkie and I tried to 'help' but dropped lots of things, got in the way and burnt the mushrooms!! OH said he knew then even though he couldn't get to his phone to see the text!!
> 
> But anyway, he was surprised it happened quickly (quickly? Felt like ages to me!) but is very pleased and insisted we went for champagne to celebrate! (I had two sips!)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, sending love and best wishes to all xxx

Lovely story xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara that's lovely. Love that you and OH celebrated with champagne. I'm sooooooo happy for you both xxxx 

A - thats a brilliant idea. We love a bit of TMI lol. But its good to hear everyone's experience. Also helps us feel a bit more motivated lol. 

Greygirl - pleased to hear your feeling better. You may get a nice surprise with NTNP. Crossing everything for you. 

MissH - it is frustrating but trust me we are pretty relaxed about the whole ttc. Obviously I would love to temp and u opks but DF not so much so we just have a rough idea of o and fertile times and just hope we get it right lol. DF just says it will happen when it happens. But I do get down sometimes as I'm 22 got and healthy and still can't get a bfp. Last month was only the 2nd time I used hpts as things were so different and was really hoping it would be my bfp. Anyways I'm rambling now lol. 

Really hoping your all ok. 
Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Ok so you all want the detail so I'm going to be completely honest and give you every encounter, every position, dates, ewcm, periods the lot. So if you're faint hearted, probably don't read! *& you all HAVE to promise to continue talking to me!!!

Period length for last 6 months

Jan 25 days
Feb 26 days
Mar 29 days
April 29 days
May 29 days
June 30 days

So according to iPhone app FMC (always used this and now think it's spot on!) my average period is 26.75 days.

Detail day by day for last month before BFP!

2nd July
Started period. Men being men he's now interested in BDing so I gave him oral.*
3rd July
Gave OH hand job and period still present
4th July
Period still present but appears to be finishing
5th July
Period finished - weird normally a bit longer but I'm cool with that because just want to get to O week!
6th July*
BD - I lie on my back. Him on his side and I put my legs over him. *
8th July
BD - him on top
10th July
BD - him on top, later I give him oral, I go on top
12th July
According to app fertile days start now.*
13th July
Notice creamy CM
15th July
According to app, this is the day before ovulation.*
BD - me on top facing the other way (iykwim) some ewcm.*
16th July
Ovulation day according to app. Him on top. Then changes half way through to doggie style (pmsl can't believe I'm telling you this!!) I orgasm and then he does.*
I truly believe this was the day I conceived.*
24th July
BD - doggie style again
25th July
BD - him on top
26th July
Pg test - BFN
30th July
BD - Doggie style again!!
31st July
BD - Doggie again (I think he likes it like this!!!) I give him oral. That afternoon pg test = BFP!!!

Now 4 weeks 4 days! Mental.*

I really really hope the above helps you to get your sticky beans. Sending you all lots of baby dust and huge cyber hugs and butt plugs. Hope you enjoyed my diary!!! XXXXXXX *


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou A. 
Maybe that's where I'm going wrong, not enough of the doggy lol. 

God 4weeks 4days. Sooooooo exciting. God at this rate you will have your baby in your arms in no time :) 
So, dunno if you had a chance to think about it but do you think you will find out what your having? 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

I know it's crazy! If you think 2ww is bad wait until you can't tell anyone for 6 x 2ww!!

Not going to find out. Want a surprise. Come and join me and clara - we want you all to be with us! It's hard because we don't want to upset you talking about it but dot want to leave or abandon you all either.

Hope you're all ok xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Ps cookie - you're right about the doggie! What's he like eh? I have a slightly tilted cervix so I think this position (and me having an orgasm two seconds before him) really helped the little swimmers get there!!!

Xx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Achelois, no such thing as tmi when trying to conceive!

If i don't get my BFP this month then I think i will be trying more doggy style :winkwink:


----------



## Achelois

misshopefull said:


> Thanks Achelois, no such thing as tmi when trying to conceive!
> 
> If i don't get my BFP this month then I think i will be trying more doggy style :winkwink:

PMSL ;)

think that's hilarious. Was cringing writing all that thinking what will they think of me ?!?! Lol x hope it helps!! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> I know it's crazy! If you think 2ww is bad wait until you can't tell anyone for 6 x 2ww!!
> 
> Not going to find out. Want a surprise. Come and join me and clara - we want you all to be with us! It's hard because we don't want to upset you talking about it but dot want to leave or abandon you all either.
> 
> Hope you're all ok xxxxx

yea I can imagine its hard not being able to tell anyone for 6 whole 2wws lol. 
Trust us we want to join you lol. But I think everyone would agree with me when I say, we are like family now and I miss you not being on here so please please PLEASE don't leave us. Your not going to upset us at all. we want to be on your journey with you both and trust me I will be (whether you like it or not lol) only joking Haha. But seriously hun. when I found about you and Clara I ran up to my DF and was so happy for you. 

Please dont feel uncomfortable hunni. we are all so happy for you both and we will all get our time so enjoy your time hunni xxxxxxxxx hugs and kisses xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Thanks Achelois, no such thing as tmi when trying to conceive!
> 
> If i don't get my BFP this month then I think i will be trying more doggy style :winkwink:

I was thinking the same lmao :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Quick check in...

You girls are hilarious!!! And do you know what, I think we did it doggy last cycle too although I didn't record which days we did which position!! Lol!

Phew, cooler today, our office has been a sweatbox and I cant handle it. Nearly passed out in a pub watching my friends band last night and OH got us a taxi home! Oh dear! 

Not had much chance to get on the case with my, ahem, sex diary yet! Will do soon!!

Love and baby dust xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Have you guys been in a different thread group before? You all seem to know each other really well! 
Great diary! That's a lot of doggie! :D (Can't believe I typed that) I may have to give that a go this month ;)


----------



## Cookie_88

GreyGirl said:


> Have you guys been in a different thread group before? You all seem to know each other really well!
> Great diary! That's a lot of doggie! :D (Can't believe I typed that) I may have to give that a go this month ;)

Some of us started off in a thread on the ttc forum that A started as we were all gonna be testing around the same time, then she started this one but we have only been together since mid July lol. But feels like forever. 

Clara hope your nice and cool sweetie. Ita really humid here :( 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks hunni. Feeling much better today, thank god for the rain!

I'm working from home tomorrow so planning a proper catch up on bnb!!

Look out!

Greygirl, yep same as Cookie, feel like we've all known eachother longer!!

Xxx


----------



## prepping

*misshopefull*, A busy week to keep your mind off the 2WW can be a sanity saver! What day are you on now?

*Cookie*, You and your DF are using the same method as us... BDing and hoping we got it right. :) Frustration is annoying though.... especially when there's a pregnancy epidemic going around and you can't seem to catch it. (at least that's what it seems like LoL)

*Achelois*, You are too adorable! You were honest in not leaving anything out! Or if you did, I want to know even more what it was! :haha: I don't think I'd even be able to wait the 6 x 2WW on the most part. Our friends that we see pretty much every weekend would know something was up as soon as there were 2 consecutive nights out of me not having a drink. 

*Clara*, okay that makes 2 for 2 getting BFPs that did it doggy. Coincidence? ;)

*greygirl*, how are things?

*Achelois & Clara*, I don't want you girls to run off either! I'd be more excited to hear about everything that's going on and the changes. And when we are all able to join your exclusive club, then it'll be awesome!

Okee, well, not much excitement when you're on CD8. Will be bumpin tonight. Maybe even doggy. :haha: 

My cousin msgs me yesterday randomly to say "I think in the next 2 months u guys should 'try' :). Then we can have two babies. They can grow up together and be best cousins." This is because her brother's baby is due in December. I told her "Okay, because you asked, I'll work on it. :D"

So, I guess I'll really 'try' now that my cousin says I have to.


----------



## Cookie_88

Yes I agree prepping. There's babies and bumps EVERYWHERE lol. But we will get there soon. 
Yea its a bit more relaxed not temping etc, but frustrating at the same time as not really getting anywhere lol. 

As for me - I THINK the witch is due Fri/Sat for me. Had no symptoms of pregnancy at all. Got like 4 ulcers in my mouth at the mo, not sure if that's ever been a symptom lol. I just got in and noticed some brown/creamy cm (sorry TMI) in undies but nothing really when I checked (omg that is way TMI lol) so I think the witch is coming. Not surprised and not too upset if I'm honest. Knew it was not gonna happen this month. Oh well. 

Hope everyone else is well :) 
Much love xxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Achelois said:
> 
> 
> I know it's crazy! If you think 2ww is bad wait until you can't tell anyone for 6 x 2ww!!
> 
> Not going to find out. Want a surprise. Come and join me and clara - we want you all to be with us! It's hard because we don't want to upset you talking about it but dot want to leave or abandon you all either.
> 
> Hope you're all ok xxxxx
> 
> yea I can imagine its hard not being able to tell anyone for 6 whole 2wws lol.
> Trust us we want to join you lol. But I think everyone would agree with me when I say, we are like family now and I miss you not being on here so please please PLEASE don't leave us. Your not going to upset us at all. we want to be on your journey with you both and trust me I will be (whether you like it or not lol) only joking Haha. But seriously hun. when I found about you and Clara I ran up to my DF and was so happy for you.
> 
> Please dont feel uncomfortable hunni. we are all so happy for you both and we will all get our time so enjoy your time hunni xxxxxxxxx hugs and kisses xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Well said and I totally agree :hugs: xxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, I don't know about others, but I tend to get mouth ulcers when I'm stressed. I'll bite my cheeks by accident endlessly. Example, I had at least 9 when I got married. :p *ouch!*
I'll cross my fingers for you anyway... keep those spirits up as there's always next month.

TMI doesn't exist here imo ;) the more, the better.


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. Prepping I know what you mean, atleast I'm not having to look at you all when I say it lol. 
Well I'm not stressed atm, but unless they are from when I was ill and got run down a bit 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Ladies,

Well today is cycle day 30 and about 11DPO. Today I have felt sick and my boobs have felt a bit achey. Could be the witch or could be a sign! 

I have started the 'going to the toilet every 2 mins thing' again as I keep thinking the :witch: has arrived.

Thinking back we also dtd doggy style 2 times this cycle :winkwink:

I think the witch is due Saturday but after last month I don't really know. I want to test but I am to scared! 

I am so pleased that I have all you ladies to scare this rollercoaster journey with.

I am hoping for a :bfp: so I can do this :happydance: and this :yipee:

But if I get a :bfn: I will be doing this:hissy: and having plenty of this:wine::wine::wine:


----------



## misshopefull

By the way that means a glass of wine for me and one on behalf of Clara and Achelois if I get a BFN! xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo sicky feeling sounding good hun and achey boobs too. I never get achey boobs. Think its cos they aren't very big lol. But they always get firmer when af comes lol. I know its scary testing and seeing a bfn hun but you will get your bfp amd I'm crossing everything that you get it this month xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Cookie. I never use to get achey boobs when I was on the pill or the first 2 months after I stopped taking it. So when I got them the 3rd month and last month I thought it was a good sign, sadly not! Now I'm not sure :nope:

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Well hunni the only thing that we know for sure is no witch is the best sign lol. And til she is present your still in with a chance so fx for you hunni xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Well hunni the only thing that we know for sure is no witch is the best sign lol. And til she is present your still in with a chance so fx for you hunni xxxx

Fx for you as well xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls
will do a big reply to all tomorrow as doing this on my phone and it's hard to type a lot! Just wanted you to know that tonight (having rung doctors on Monday and told we don't confirm any more as long as you've done a few tests we say congrats and refer you to midwife) I got a letter from my local hospital. In line with government strategy there is no midwife at your gp but you have one at your local childrens centre. Your booking appointment with Katy your midwife is on 09 sept at 12.30. So excited but seems forever away!!
Speak in detail tomorrow!
Love you all xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Morning online 'family'! ( *Cookie* that was so sweet! I love it!)

How are you all, SPA Sisters!?

*Greygirl* how are you feeling? Your post with all the little smilies BDing had me in fits of giggles! :sex: :sex: He he!

*Achelois* I think I'd like the gender to be a surprise too. Quite a while to decide yet though. Not sure what OH thinks...

*Prepping*, your cheeky cousin, saying maybe you should start trying! I think people are a little insensitive when they talk about babies. Its such a personal thing. I guess she was trying to be nice saying the babies could be friends but even so, she doesn't have any clue what your situation may be. Sending you :hug:

*MissH*, Loved the happy dance/ wine and strops post! Thanks for the thought of having a wine for me :) very sweet of you! By the way, I know what you mean about the achy boobs. I only started to get them in the 2ww since I had the Mirena coil removed. It's a good sign though, mine are still achy now and extra sensitive! (oops TMI?!) Fingers crossed it's more than just AF for you! :flower:

Dear universe, keep the :witch: away from this thread, let all the :spermy:s find their way and grant my lovely friends a :bfp: very soon as they are fabulous ladies. Thanks very much!

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

:dust:


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls
Not a happy bunny today. Did a pg test this morning and got a BFN supposed to be 5 weeks tomorrow. Did another 2 and negative too. Going to doctors in an hour. will keep you posted but GUTTED!
Speak soon
A xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Achelois said:


> Hi girls
> Not a happy bunny today. Did a pg test this morning and got a BFN supposed to be 5 weeks tomorrow. Did another 2 and negative too. Going to doctors in an hour. will keep you posted but GUTTED!
> Speak soon
> A xxx

Oh god!! A, I'm sorry... hang in there til you've seen the doc, don't think the worst yet. Let us know how you get on :hug: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks hunni - cant help but think the worst. How can I be pregnant and getting negatives? No bleeding but nothing on 3 of them. I feel so hearbroken right now and have more or less resigned myself to the fact that I probably dont have my bean any more or at least if I do its not "viable". Horrible feeling. Will let you all know - thanks for all your support xxx please say a little prayer for my bean if you get a minute xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Of course honey, I will send a little prayer for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Dear God

I pray that you take care of A and her very much wanted little bean. Look after them both, keep them safe and let A know that her little bean is going to be ok. Please let this not be bad news. Surround her with your love and reassurance and the love also of her friends here on our SPA thread.

Amen

xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Morning online 'family'! ( *Cookie* that was so sweet! I love it!)
> 
> How are you all, SPA Sisters!?
> 
> *Greygirl* how are you feeling? Your post with all the little smilies BDing had me in fits of giggles! :sex: :sex: He he!
> 
> *Achelois* I think I'd like the gender to be a surprise too. Quite a while to decide yet though. Not sure what OH thinks...
> 
> *Prepping*, your cheeky cousin, saying maybe you should start trying! I think people are a little insensitive when they talk about babies. Its such a personal thing. I guess she was trying to be nice saying the babies could be friends but even so, she doesn't have any clue what your situation may be. Sending you :hug:
> 
> *MissH*, Loved the happy dance/ wine and strops post! Thanks for the thought of having a wine for me :) very sweet of you! By the way, I know what you mean about the achy boobs. I only started to get them in the 2ww since I had the Mirena coil removed. It's a good sign though, mine are still achy now and extra sensitive! (oops TMI?!) Fingers crossed it's more than just AF for you! :flower:
> 
> Dear universe, keep the :witch: away from this thread, let all the :spermy:s find their way and grant my lovely friends a :bfp: very soon as they are fabulous ladies. Thanks very much!
> 
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> :dust:

Thanks, glad it made you smile :D Here's one more for you ;) :sex: 
I'm doing ok thanks, trying to gear myself up to NOT take temps or dog opks...feels weird! Bought some lingerie which I hope will do the trick come the time! 
How are you doing? 



Achelois said:


> Hi girls
> Not a happy bunny today. Did a pg test this morning and got a BFN supposed to be 5 weeks tomorrow. Did another 2 and negative too. Going to doctors in an hour. will keep you posted but GUTTED!
> Speak soon
> A xxx

So sorry. I truly hope you're bean hangs in there and there's another explanation. :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

A my dear. I'm so sorry your going through this. Hang in there hunni and sending you massive hugs and kisses. Please try not to think the worse. Hope all is ok hun. Feeling sick for you xxxx 
Bean, hang in there xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> Morning online 'family'! ( *Cookie* that was so sweet! I love it!)
> 
> How are you all, SPA Sisters!?
> 
> *Greygirl* how are you feeling? Your post with all the little smilies BDing had me in fits of giggles! :sex: :sex: He he!
> 
> *Achelois* I think I'd like the gender to be a surprise too. Quite a while to decide yet though. Not sure what OH thinks...
> 
> *Prepping*, your cheeky cousin, saying maybe you should start trying! I think people are a little insensitive when they talk about babies. Its such a personal thing. I guess she was trying to be nice saying the babies could be friends but even so, she doesn't have any clue what your situation may be. Sending you :hug:
> 
> *MissH*, Loved the happy dance/ wine and strops post! Thanks for the thought of having a wine for me :) very sweet of you! By the way, I know what you mean about the achy boobs. I only started to get them in the 2ww since I had the Mirena coil removed. It's a good sign though, mine are still achy now and extra sensitive! (oops TMI?!) Fingers crossed it's more than just AF for you! :flower:
> 
> Dear universe, keep the :witch: away from this thread, let all the :spermy:s find their way and grant my lovely friends a :bfp: very soon as they are fabulous ladies. Thanks very much!
> 
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> :dust:

Love 'Dear universe', it really made me smile xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois, I can't believe what I have just been reading. I really hope everything is ok for you. Sending you a massive :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Well, the universe listens, I asked it for my OH and for my hitchhiker! So you never know!I think it gives you what you need xx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

Its been a very eventful day. I went to bed last night and was so happy, pregnant and dreaming about my bean becoming my first baby. This morning I woke up, had one test left and wanted to see my lines again so I did it. Negative. Went to work thinking maybe its a dud and did another at the station in London only this time did a digital and Negative again. Started to get upset and cry a lot. Rang the doctors and they told me to come in. Went home. Went to doctors after mummy came over for support. She came with me. 

So - this is what he said and I have to say I have learned so much

Put yourself back 10 years. Did you have tests then? No, ladies used to suspect they were pregnant, wait until they missed their periods, get a little excited but keep their little secret from everyone. Then after they missed their second periods they would go to their doctors and ask for a test. The test would be taken and it would take a week for the result. So by the time they got a positive they would be almost 10 weeks. These days, with the tests available, girls go out and get all excited and take their tests early.

I interjected and said - well why not if the technology is there? His point was well why do you NEED to know so badly? What difference would it make - you cant do anything more or get any more excited then you will when you go for your first scan. I mentioned that as soon as I had my BFP I stopped drinking, smoking etc and he said - but dont you see, this is the problem. People should be looking after themselves regardless. Having a glass of wine or the "odd" cigarette is not a bad thing. Too much of anything is bad for you and therefore, years ago, if you had been healthy all the time not just because you are pregnant - it made no difference.

I see what he is saying. He explained that the increase in miscarriages, problems and fertility issues he thinks is mainly caused by people continually playing doctor by doing their own tests and making their own minds up rather than just naturally looking after themselves all of the time and allowing mother nature to show them they are pregnant.

I asked him if I was pregnant now or not. He told me that I definitely was/am but now he is not sure. He cant do anything because its too early. He asked me if I had been listening to what he said? I said I had, and he said in which case why do we need to know the answer. If you are not pregnant any more, mother nature will show you and you can move on (you shouldnt know now anyway) and if you are you will know. 

So, because I had done the test and I had a positive he said - if you still have had no bleeding this time next week then do a test to put your mind at rest. Spotting, cramping is all natural in pregnancy, but bleeding like a period is not. If that happens and its early, put it down to just your period (even though this time I would know because I had a positive that it is a miscarriage).

So I left feeling ok. Worried a little. But ok. Thought hes right. We spend too much time studying, worrying, measuring, doing and not allowing nature to take its course.

I got home and had a cup of tea with my mum and honestly a naughty cigarette. 

I went to the loo, and I am bleeding. Its over for this month. I am sad and I SO wanted my little bean but it is no more and I have to move on. At least I know I can be pregnant but I have learned so much.

The reason I have told you all of this girls is because I dont want you to feel the hurt I am now. I wish I had relaxed more and not worried about testing too much and doing things. I would have left this morning and gone to work and who knows in my mind and body I may still have been pregnant. But I am not anymore and I have to move forward with it. Your prayers and thoughts are so appreciated and I dont know what I would do without any of you.

Please enjoy your baby making, respect mother nature and have faith in your own abilities to be mothers to your children - forget science, measures and charts. Just be yourselves and be happy.

Clara - I am wishing you every happiness with your bump and will enjoy continuing to read your updates. Please dont feel funny (I know what you will be thinking) its natures way.

Cookie, Miss H, Prepping, GreyGirl - looks like I am back!

Love to you all and massive hugs

(going for a little cry now!) 

Hugs and sticky baby dust

A xxxxx


----------



## prepping

*Achelois, * All I want to do right now is give you the most biggest giant enormous hug in the world. I feel for you hun... I can't imagine the rollercoaster of emotions but I think that the frame of mind that you are in right now is the best for you. 

I feel your doctor is right in a very logical way. It still hurts _so so so _much to go through it, but I think that technology has allowed women to lose grip of what we naturally are able to do on our own. When I talk to my mum about all I've learned about becoming pregnant and the road to labor and delivery, her reflections on what she went through are exactly as your doctor described. You see if you miss your period, and by the time the second period is supposed to roll around and it hasn't come, you go to the doctor for confirmation. Whether it takes 1 month or 12 -- it didn't have the pressure attached to it. But that's what we get when there's so much information out there and technology at our finger tips to track everything. I could write a novel on what I think about medical intervention with labor and delivery.

All I can say is that I'm happy that you are coming out of this healthy and physically pain-free as that would have been far worse. Do not blame yourself for anything as nature has it's own purpose. You will have a sticky strong little healthy bean that will develop into a beautiful little one and you will be a wonderful mother when the time comes. We're all here for you and appreciate the insights you have provided. You are a very strong woman and we luvs you :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, No worries about my cousin overstepping boundries. She's like a sister and tbh I haven't started getting touchy about TTC. I may be impatient and have a little jealous bug sometimes, but I'm only in my 3rd cycle and strongly believe it'll happen when the time is right (and hopefully sooner rather than later!). You have strength on not finding out gender! I know for a fact that we would find out asap. Need to know whether to paint the nursery the colours of DH's favourite hockey team or whether I get a yellow room with butterflies. :haha:
Btw, I LOVE the "dear universe". :D

*GreyGirl*, lingerie? RAR Sexy sexy!


I'm "entering my fertile period" according to siggy. We need a little smiley that does a fertility dance!


----------



## Cookie_88

A. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. Your a wonderful and strong person and I admire you so much. Your positive attitude is inspirational and I have so much admiration for you. And a hell of a lot of love. I wish I could take all the pain away. I'm sorry I might be making it worse but your so amazing and I feel so blessed to be able to share this experience with you. I really hope you get your sticky bean as you will be an amazing mum when the time is right. As you said, the positive is that you know you can get pregnant and there's your hope and positivity. I'm sending you the worlds biggest cyber hugs and kisses. Love you special lady and we are all here for you xxxxxxx. 

Witch showed up for me today.... onwards and upwards. 

Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois, I am so sorry that this has happened to you. I was touched by what your wrote and I think your right about us needing to relax over ttc.

You sound like a really strong person and one day you will be a fantastic mummy. 

My thoughts are with you and I hope you feel better soon. Sending you massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> A. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. Your a wonderful and strong person and I admire you so much. Your positive attitude is inspirational and I have so much admiration for you. And a hell of a lot of love. I wish I could take all the pain away. I'm sorry I might be making it worse but your so amazing and I feel so blessed to be able to share this experience with you. I really hope you get your sticky bean as you will be an amazing mum when the time is right. As you said, the positive is that you know you can get pregnant and there's your hope and positivity. I'm sending you the worlds biggest cyber hugs and kisses. Love you special lady and we are all here for you xxxxxxx.
> 
> Witch showed up for me today.... onwards and upwards.
> 
> Xxxx


Sorry she got you Cookie, I feel like she is on the way for me so I will be holding off on testing any time soon.

Enjoy some :wine: xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

A - I think what you said is very wise. I think he is right to a point and ideally we would let nature take it's course (like I'm trying to this month) but I guess I still have the hang ups of "I have PCOS" and "I only have one tube" so I get obsessed with 'doing everything possible'...but I think you're right, we need to relax and take it as it comes for a while before seeking medical help. I'm glad that it came to an end as 'painlessly' as possible and you didn't need a d&c or anything. Perhaps it was a chemical? I don't know, and I hope that you can heal from this and move on positively as you are so far by the looks of it. HUGE :hugs: 
Onwards and upwards for you :D


----------



## Clara cluck

A I'm so sorry, the way you have expressed your pain yet acceptance is amazing. Cookie is right, one day you'll be a wonderful mum, and when nature deems the time is right. I am sending you a huge huge hug and much love. 

What you say about the way things are today is true too. We are all so keen for it to happen quickly when our brains decide. Our bodies aren't designed to be machines and just fit in automatically with our wants. 

I just want to hug you Hun. I wish there was more I could say or do to help. You know where I am if you think of anything I can do.

Love, hugs and prayers sweetie. Have a bloody good cry, you are a strong lady but you're also human and don't need to be strong every second.

Love, C xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Beautifully put Clara. We love you lots and lots (like jelly tots) A. 

Missh - I don't mind tbh hun, well apart from the cramps I'm getting now lol. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely replies. You did make me smile and cry at the same time but I really appreciated the sentiments you sent me. I think things in life happen for a reason and I am a big believer in fate. Even though, it seems, most of the time fate doesnt want to be nice to me or work in my favour! 

I am feeling better today - bleeding is still very light but definitely there. OH has reacted better than I thought. He has been very caring towards me since I told him, gentle in fact. Which honestly, isnt like him at all.

Grey - I read your post about your PCOS and one tube etc and just wanted to tell you something. My mother had me and then had an ectopic (sp) afterwards. They didnt know despite her having been for examinations etc and allowed the pregnancy to continue. By the time she was 8 weeks the foetus had grown in her fallopian tube and it burst. I nearly lost my mummy. She lost a lot of blood and as a result one of her tubes too. With technology the way it was then and medical science far less advanced, they told her it would be difficult for her to fall pregnant again.

She was lucky enough to be able to see a private GP in Ireland who told her that this is why the body has two of everything. If something isnt working properly there is another one that can manage on the failed ones behalf. Told her to be positive and relax (sounds familiar?!?!??!?) and see what would happen. 6 weeks after her recovery period she fell pregnant with my sister and then after her - 3 years later had my little brother! Dont be disheartened and be positive - it will happen for you hun. I know the PCOS on top makes it difficult - but not impossible and thats what you need to hold on to!

All the rest of you - I read all of your posts too and I just want to say THANKS so much for being so so lovely. Your words are ones I will reread when I need some love and I know where to come. Its crazy but you are true friends and you are my SPA family!

Love you all very much (just like Jelly Tots Cookie!)

Butt Pluggs, Sticky Baby Dust and Hugs to all of you

A xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm pleased your feeling a little better hun. And that your OH is looking after you. Hope he's giving you plenty of cuddles from us all :) 
Just a quickie to see how your feeling. Back to work I go.... oh the joy.... blah lol. 
Don't know where the jelly tots came from. I just wrote lots and lots and it rhymes with jelly tots. Ok I'm a bit weird. Anyways. 
Butt plugs, doggy dance, baby dust and JELLY TOTS to you all 
Xxxxxxzx


----------



## Achelois

Absoloutely loving the doggy dance! PMSL Xxx

Clara - just a quick note that I didnt know - the DR told me yesterday when newly pg - no BDing for first 6 weeks.

Just thought I should let you know

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hugs A. Your fab, caring for Greygirl even though you're sad too :) So glad OH is looking after you as he should be. You're a special and precious lady x

Greygirl, I have endometriosis and quite an interesting history of gynaecological probs and thought it wouldn't happen but hey presto! (Although still early so fingers Xed)I guess it just does when it does. My auntie had 1 tube too and had the twins after IVF. hang in there sweetie. I like that 'that's why we have two of everything' by the way Achelois! So true! Reminded me of my mum's friend who has two wombs and vaginas! Now that's just greedy! ;)

Cookie, love jelly tots!! Reminded me of a silly thing my sis and I used to say to eachother: "loving ya lots, loving ya lots, forget your spots cos I'm loving ya lots!" Silly but it made us laugh! Sending a hug too x

Anyway, off for lunch in a bit

Hugs, butt plugs, jelly tots, doggy dancing, baby dust and craziness to you all xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Achelois said:


> Absoloutely loving the doggy dance! PMSL Xxx
> 
> Clara - just a quick note that I didnt know - the DR told me yesterday when newly pg - no BDing for first 6 weeks.
> 
> Just thought I should let you know
> 
> A xxxxxxx

Thanks Sweetie Oops, done it once already! Everything seems ok so far but will bear it in mind. Youre so sweet! xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. Clara me and my sis would (and still do if I'm honest) do that. Lol. We used to sing, "you don't love me anymore, you don't love me anymore, you show no emotion... no... no emotion" lol. Sounds so stupid now but we still do it now. And also, if we are feeling ill, we are, poorly sick not well lol. Oh god I'm giggling to myself now. Gotta love having a sister, although mines a pain in the arse most of the time xxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Doggy dance doggy dance doggy dance! A that was for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Ladies this is just a quick update. . .

No witch yet but not tested either. Have really felt like she was going to arrive today so not sure what to think. 

This is cd 32, last month I had a 38 day cycle but the two before were 31 days. This month I had a smiley face on sat 23 Jul on my ov stick so probably had ov on sun 24. Mon 25 was 1dpo so now I think I am 13dpo.

I might test tomorrow but I don't know. I will keep you updated and catch up with you all properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

MissH, good luck whatever you decide to do Hun. Will keep my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Crossing everything for you missh. Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie thanks for doggie dance, made me smile xxx

miss h. Everything crossed for you hun xx

tonight had to tell step kids I lost bean. Son was amazing daughter too. But although they both told me they told nobody else step daughter told ex wife. Was so gutted. Part of me feels she would have wished it on me. She lied through her back teeth telling me mummy guessed. What after 13 years mummy guesses. ??? Not having it and if her younger Brother is responsible enough to say nothing to do with you what's her excuse? Majorly fucked off with her to be honest because now ex is going to relish I've lost my bean and I hate that. 

Sorry ranting. Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hon this is the place for a rant and I can understand your hurt. Step families are difficult, I've been in a relationship before where my partner had a child already and his ex hated me, she'd never met me! She'd never let me see the little girl, it was really awkward. Exes can be funny people. Just rest assured that you can be the nice, sensible one and they can have their silly niggles around you. I know it's hard but try to let them get on with it, you don't need their pettiness on top of what you're dealing with. I wish you didn't have to deal with any of this extra stuff sweetie, can you get out at all? Maybe go for a walk on your own and have a bit of quiet 'me' time? Sending you huge :hug: Will check in again later xxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois I agree this is the best place for you to rant. I can't imagine how hard it is having stepchildren. My dad re-married when I was 11 and it took me to my early 20's to get a good relationship going with my stepmum! I think it is a girl thing because she is only 12 years older than me. My brother never had the same problem. It must be all our female hormones!

I agree with Clara, some 'me time' might be a good idea. Or some time with your mum or a good friend. Treat yourself to something nice :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

A I'm sorry your going through this and now this extra stuff on top. I'm glad they were supportive but can't believe she told the ex wife. I'm really hoping that the ex wouldn't relish in the news. That's so awful. You have us here to rant to and love :) 
Dog dance and butt plugs xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh. How you getting on xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Any news MissH? A how you getting on? Love to all xx


----------



## misshopefull

Woke up feeling sick, third day in a row so i decided to test. . .

:bfp: so did a frer and got another BFP!

Just done my last test which is a clearblue digitial and got Pregnant 2 -3 weeks!

In total shock, was so sure the witch was on her way. I really can't believe it.


----------



## misshopefull

Hopefully some pictures are attached!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00611-20110807-0930.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG00612-20110807-1218.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Clara cluck

:wohoo:Aaaaaagh!!!! That's so fantastic!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! so pleased for you sweetie! Xxxx :wohoo:


----------



## misshopefull

Thank you! I am in total shock :wacko:


----------



## Clara cluck

I still am too! It's not worn off yet. Enjoy! xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Omg Omg !!!!!!!!! Congrates missh sooooooo happy for you. Eeek well done hunni xxxx 
Congratulations. Xxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Achelois

MissH that is absolutely fantastc news I'm so so thrilled for you! Was just about to update thread title but can leave it as it is now!!! Many many congratulations to you hunni. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 XXXXXXX


----------



## Achelois

Thanks for all your replies re skids (step kids)! You're all so fabulous. I decided not to allow their pettiness to interfere with my life and have just spent time with OH. He's already talking about next time and we are getting on so well. It goes to show something positive always comes out of something negative. I'm still smiling ;) 

Miss h news has made my day ;) really chuffed for you. 

A xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thank you everybody. I can't really believe it yet.

Achelois, I hope your feeling a bit better this afternoon.

Just want to say that this month I used both pre-seed and the clearblue digitial ov sticks for the first time and I think they were well worth the money

xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois said:


> Thanks for all your replies re skids (step kids)! You're all so fabulous. I decided not to allow their pettiness to interfere with my life and have just spent time with OH. He's already talking about next time and we are getting on so well. It goes to show something positive always comes out of something negative. I'm still smiling ;)
> 
> Miss h news has made my day ;) really chuffed for you.
> 
> A xxx

Just seen this post! Thank you.

I'm so pleased that you and your OH are getting on well.

:hugs: and :dust: for you xxx


----------



## Achelois

Miss h FYI this is the table for how to interpret your digital Reading

Test Results Time since conception How your doctor will date your pregnancy (based on a 28 day cycle)	

You are not pregnant You are not pregnant	

You are pregnant and you conceived 1-2 weeks ago 3-4 weeks	

You are pregnant and you conceived 2-3 weeks ago 4-5 weeks	

You are pregnant and you conceived more than 3 weeks ago More than 5 weeks


----------



## Achelois

Realised table didn't copy that well. Check here..... https://www.clearblue.com/uk/new-clearblue-digital-pregnancy-test-with-conception-indicator.php xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> Thanks for all your replies re skids (step kids)! You're all so fabulous. I decided not to allow their pettiness to interfere with my life and have just spent time with OH. He's already talking about next time and we are getting on so well. It goes to show something positive always comes out of something negative. I'm still smiling ;)
> 
> Miss h news has made my day ;) really chuffed for you.
> 
> A xxx

loving skids lol. made me laugh. 
Sooooo pleased your feeling better hunni. And that things are going well for you and your OH. I'm pleased he's looking after you sweetie. And I agree, something positive always comes out of something negative. Hugs hunni. 

Still can't believe your news missh. Sooo happy for you. just out of interest, did you doggy dance this month? Lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Glad things are feeling better Achelois. :hug: xx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois said:


> Realised table didn't copy that well. Check here..... https://www.clearblue.com/uk/new-clearblue-digital-pregnancy-test-with-conception-indicator.php xxx

Thanks, I hadn't even thought to look at the instructions to see what it meant. I just saw the bit about how long to pee!

xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, we did the doggy dance at least once, maybe twice :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie, we did the doggy dance at least once, maybe twice :winkwink:

That's it.... gotta have more of the doggy dance next cycle lol xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Sounds like a plan :winkwink:


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, just wondering if you did anymore tests after the once you posted on here. 

I have done 3, all different brands but I am wondering if I should test again in a few days. Ok what I really mean is tomrorrow and maybe a few more on the following days :blush:


----------



## Achelois

Hi miss h
I know you were asking clara but after everything I've been through I wanted to say something. You've done three tests and you're pregnant. Enjoy it. Relax and just go with it. I did my test again Friday and now I'm not. Had I not done it I'd have assumed I still was and maybe just maybe I might still be. Let nature take it's course and enjoy preparing to be a mummy. If the tests weren't available you wouldn't do them so just be happy and confident with your positives and enjoy it. Just my two pence worth. 

Very happy for you hunni

a xx


----------



## Clara cluck

MissH, i have to agree with A, I'm doing all I can to make this a healthy full term pregnancy and letting nature do the rest. I haven't done any more tests, no. I still feel pregnant and the witch hasnt come. If any of that changes, off to the doc I'll go. It's hard but am trying to relax and go with it. What A said recently really struck a chord. (Thanks Achelois x)

Doing a test won't change anything, just try to relax hun

Love, butt plugs and dancing doggies xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow - Congrats misshopefull!!!! I go away for 2 days and another :bfp:! So pleased for you :)

Thanks for all the supportive messages, I'm sorry I've not replied yet, been away all weekend...totally forgot to take my clomid yesterday, but took it first thing...will it still work?! 

How are you all doing?


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks for the advice Achelois and Clara. I think your both right. 

When I was pregnant with DS I tested twice on the day the witch was due and that was it. I still had an extra test which eventually went out of date and had to be thrown in the bin! 

I think this time its because I have seen so many BFN's and I can't really believe it. 

GreyGirl, I don't know anything about clomid but I am keeping everything crossed that this will be your month. The 'doggy dance' seems to work really well so give it a try :winkwink:

Achelois, how are you feeling today?

Just want to say that I am so happy that I found this thread, your all amazing!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Thanks for the advice Achelois and Clara. I think your both right.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DS I tested twice on the day the witch was due and that was it. I still had an extra test which eventually went out of date and had to be thrown in the bin!
> 
> I think this time its because I have seen so many BFN's and I can't really believe it.
> 
> GreyGirl, I don't know anything about clomid but I am keeping everything crossed that this will be your month. The 'doggy dance' seems to work really well so give it a try :winkwink:
> 
> Achelois, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Just want to say that I am so happy that I found this thread, your all amazing!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

No probs hun! Just my opinion though, at the end of the day it is your choice :) I'm glad I found this thread too, everyone is so lovely and caring.

I think I'm starting to go off bananas. Just had one and it tasted really funny :(

How's everyone today?

:hug: and doggy dancing x


----------



## misshopefull

I'm getting a cold :growlmad: but feeling less sick. 

Weird you should mention about bananas because I had one this morning and I didn't enjoy it. Yesterday and the day they tasted fine!

xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> I'm getting a cold :growlmad: but feeling less sick.
> 
> Weird you should mention about bananas because I had one this morning and I didn't enjoy it. Yesterday and the day they tasted fine!
> 
> xxx

Sppoky about the bananas!! I have a cold too and feel sick! Ugh. Think I need lunch :) At least it's all in a good cause! X


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a cold :growlmad: but feeling less sick.
> 
> Weird you should mention about bananas because I had one this morning and I didn't enjoy it. Yesterday and the day they tasted fine!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Sppoky about the bananas!! I have a cold too and feel sick! Ugh. Think I need lunch :) At least it's all in a good cause! XClick to expand...

I agree xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

All sounding good misshopefull! 

Didn't do great on my diet at the weekend, but hoping the next couple of days areok before my next weigh in :S 

Had our first bit of :sex: this morning, woop! Earlier in the cycle than we normally start, so hopefully that means the relaxed approach is working! I'm only putting when we had :sex: and any EWCM on the chart....really hard not temping! I need motivation to resist!!!!


----------



## Clara cluck

Greygirl, that's what I did. No temping, no OPKs, just good old fashioned guesswork and looking out for EWCM. plus the doggy dance of course! ;)

Xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Greygirl, that's what I did. No temping, no OPKs, just good old fashioned guesswork and looking out for EWCM. plus the doggy dance of course! ;)
> 
> Xx

Then you're officially my inspiration this month! I hope we can get some doggy dancing in :D


----------



## Achelois

misshopefull said:


> Thanks for the advice Achelois and Clara. I think your both right.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DS I tested twice on the day the witch was due and that was it. I still had an extra test which eventually went out of date and had to be thrown in the bin!
> 
> I think this time its because I have seen so many BFN's and I can't really believe it.
> 
> GreyGirl, I don't know anything about clomid but I am keeping everything crossed that this will be your month. The 'doggy dance' seems to work really well so give it a try :winkwink:
> 
> Achelois, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Just want to say that I am so happy that I found this thread, your all amazing!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

 hi hunni

As Clara says - its entirely up to you and I know how hard it is not to - but I definitely learned my lesson.

Im ok - started a really healthy plan this morning and trying to stay positive.

Know what you mean about all the girls here - all SO lovely - like a second family!

Glad you and Clara are finding common ground - even if its with bananas! 

Hope Grey, Cookie and Prepping are all good too?

Love and doggie dancing all around

A xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

I can see it now on the cover of Vogue:

'Doggy dancing is the NEW butt plugs'!!

He he! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice Achelois and Clara. I think your both right.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DS I tested twice on the day the witch was due and that was it. I still had an extra test which eventually went out of date and had to be thrown in the bin!
> 
> I think this time its because I have seen so many BFN's and I can't really believe it.
> 
> GreyGirl, I don't know anything about clomid but I am keeping everything crossed that this will be your month. The 'doggy dance' seems to work really well so give it a try :winkwink:
> 
> Achelois, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Just want to say that I am so happy that I found this thread, your all amazing!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> hi hunni
> 
> As Clara says - its entirely up to you and I know how hard it is not to - but I definitely learned my lesson.
> 
> Im ok - started a really healthy plan this morning and trying to stay positive.
> 
> Know what you mean about all the girls here - all SO lovely - like a second family!
> 
> Glad you and Clara are finding common ground - even if its with bananas!
> 
> Hope Grey, Cookie and Prepping are all good too?
> 
> Love and doggie dancing all around
> 
> A xxxxClick to expand...

Glad your doing well hunni. Really hoping you get your sticky bean this month hun. Massive :hugs: hope the health plan goes well, but don't forget your still allowed the odd treat here and there hunni AND vodka is no calories so enjoy a good few glasses lol. 

Missh & Clara - both sounding good. Annoying about the bananas though. I love them lol. As you said, will all be worth it xxxx Clara the doggy dance thing made me laugh lol. 

AFM - things are ok. Still a bit rocky with DF but I no that once harvest is over the moody self git I currently have will be replaced with my amazing caring man lol. Atleast fx :p 
Got a promotion at work which is good do got a meeting tonight and that to focus on. 

I agree. I would be so lost without you all girls. Your all so amazing. 
Much love and doggy dancing butt plugs to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Greygirl, that's what I did. No temping, no OPKs, just good old fashioned guesswork and looking out for EWCM. plus the doggy dance of course! ;)
> 
> Xx
> 
> Then you're officially my inspiration this month! I hope we can get some doggy dancing in :DClick to expand...

Aw thanks GreyGirl! Good luck and :dust:!!

Oooh! Hope you don't mind me posting this but the midwife just called and I have my first 2 appointments booked. 1 for an hour's chat about it all, 1 for first scan!!! Rather exciting!

Of to sainsbury now, hoping to avoid any riots and looting. Not the best time to live in N London :(

Love to all x


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Cookie re:bananas! It's weird, they taste sooo different! X


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> I can see it now on the cover of Vogue:
> 
> 'Doggy dancing is the NEW butt plugs'!!
> 
> He he! X

Love it! xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, congratulations on your promotion!

Achelois, healthy plan is good but remember to treat your self sometimes.

GreyGirl, enjoy the doggy dance :winkwink:

Clara, that is so exciting! Do you know how many weeks/days you are?
I haven't phoned the doctors yet. What did you do? I think last time I went to the doctors but they told me to contact the midwife. I have moved since then so I have a different doctors. When is your first appointment? Exciting!!!

I have a stinking cold :growlmad:

:dust:


----------



## prepping

I&#8217;m going to have to start making a point of checking in with you ladies on the weekend! So much has happened!

*Misshopefull,* OMG!!! YAY!!!!! I&#8217;m so happy and excited for you!!! Okay, now it&#8217;s your turn to dish the details! I&#8217;m with the others in thinking that now that you have it confirmed, I wouldn&#8217;t test again either. You&#8217;ll have enough opportunities to see everything is going as it should as time goes on.

*Achelois,* It&#8217;s hard enough dealing with family sometimes... Step-families just add a little more spice to the pot. Everything will work out in the end &#8211; it&#8217;s all about how you can flip it around so that it doesn&#8217;t affect you negatively as the only person it hurts is you. :hug:

*GreyGirl,* Good to hear that the relaxed approach has started off well! We&#8217;ve started earlier and more often as well just for the heck of it. I don&#8217;t know anything about Clomid, but I&#8217;ve got my fingers crossed for you!

*Cookie,* Having a farming hubby sounds like it has its fair share of complications. My mum grew up on a farm and she&#8217;s one of eight kids, so maybe all the fresh air and exercise during harvest time will pay off with extra strength spermies! Congrats on the promotion! :D It&#8217;ll all come around for you hun, I&#8217;m sure of it. 

*Clara,* two wombs and two vagina&#8217;s? Uh... wow! I don&#8217;t even know what to say. LoL 
Yay to banana ickiness! (I&#8217;m just going to say YAY to everything just cuz it&#8217;s your little bean mixing things up for you!) That&#8217;s exciting about the midwife appointments too! I&#8217;ve already scouted out who I&#8217;ll be contacting when I get my BFP. Midwives are not common here so I have my FX that I&#8217;ll be able to get one.

DH and I had a good few practice rounds over the weekend. Will be doggy dancing this week for sure! (btw, I *love* that &#8211; &#8220;Doggy Dancing&#8221; LoL) It&#8217;s pretty awesome that I&#8217;m starting to see him get excited about baby making rather than just excited about getting some :sex:! 
We were even talking about how to tell people and when. He&#8217;s convinced that his mum will know maybe even before we know ourselves. She has an uncanny ability of knowing who is preggers by dreaming it first. *insert twilight zone music*

Happy doggy dancing to you all! Clara and Misshopefull, we&#8217;re all right behind you for our 2012 babies!!!


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie, yes congrats on the promotion! What does it involve? Well done!!

Well, after my little joke about avoiding the riots and looting, we get to sainsbury and it is closed due to the troubles. As are all other businesses in the retail park. Do we decide to walk into our little villagey bit when we get home and there's a car accident at the end of our road! Police and ambulances. I'm feeling quite sad and a bit scared tonight. I hope the trouble doesn't escalate:(

Hope you're all well x

MissH I'm just over 5 weeks :) and I called the doc and just told her I'd got two positive tests when I went in. She got the midwife to call me xx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Prepping.

Well, I haven't kept a proper record of everything we did so this is from memory. . .

After a long 38 day cycle last month I got the clearblue digitial ov sticks, a thermometer and Pre-seed. The ov stick tell you what day to start testing on based on the length of your cycle. Anyway i ignored that and started using them on day 8!

As soon as the witch had gone we :sex: everyday. I don't seem to produce any EWCM so i was just waiting for my smiley face. Got that on Saturday 23 July :happydance: 

I stopped temping after about a week, it was driving me mad!

I also noticed a very mild cramp on my left side and some boob tenderness on that day. Dtd twice on Sat and twice on Sun. At some point we did the doggy dance! I only got a smiley face on my ov stick once so I guess I ov'd on the Sunday. I started counting DPO from monday 25 July. From 1/2dpo I had a sore throat which lasted for about 5 days.

Kept :sex: until the thursday. Only did it once more over the weekend because we were away.

I will be honest and it was my birthday that weekend so I was naughty and had a few drinks over the weekend and some foods that I won't be allowed now. I'm normally quite good in the 2ww but this time I spoke to my friend who is pregnant and she said that she didn't change anything until she got her BFP.

From Thur Aug 4th I started to feel sick, my boobs were a bit sore and I was so tired. I really thought it was the witch. On Saturday I got some cramps and thought yes this is the witch arriving. On Saturday evening me and the OH were going out and he asked me if I wanted a bottle of beer. I didn't want it, i really didn't fancy it which must be a first for me!

Had a small glass of wine Sat evening and woke up on Sunday feeling really sick. OH was out so I thought I would do a test. I think I was around 13dpo. I was so nervous I had to pee in a cup and dip the test in. I noticed a small ball of cm in the cup. This was my 2nd morning urine. Used a superdrug pink dye test and a soon as i saw the line come up i got my frer and dipped it in the same cup.

A few hours later I used my 3rd pee of the day to do my clearblue digitial test. I got Pregnant 2 -3 weeks :happydance:

Today i have a horrible cold :growlmad:

I hope that all makes sense! I would recomend the ov sticks to anyone who is worried about when they ov. I wasn't even sure if I had the month before which is why I decided to use them. Also, we only used the pre-seed sometimes, mainly around my smiley face days :winkwink:

Good luck to everybody this month. I am keeping everything crossed for you all [yes everything, much to the OH dissappointment!!]

:dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> Cookie, yes congrats on the promotion! What does it involve? Well done!!
> 
> Well, after my little joke about avoiding the riots and looting, we get to sainsbury and it is closed due to the troubles. As are all other businesses in the retail park. Do we decide to walk into our little villagey bit when we get home and there's a car accident at the end of our road! Police and ambulances. I'm feeling quite sad and a bit scared tonight. I hope the trouble doesn't escalate:(
> 
> Hope you're all well x
> 
> MissH I'm just over 5 weeks :) x

Hope everything settles down soon, sounds scary. 

Did you go to the doctors when you got your BFP? xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping thank you! Your post is so bright and breezy! Yes the 2 wombs and vaginas thing is very weird, apparently she has given the wombs to science as she had a hysterectomy, she has been pregnant in one only and it's a unique opportunity for them to compare the differences!!

Glad you got some practice in! I have my fingers crossed for you all this month that the Doggy will pay off! ;) xx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Cookie, yes congrats on the promotion! What does it involve? Well done!!
> 
> Well, after my little joke about avoiding the riots and looting, we get to sainsbury and it is closed due to the troubles. As are all other businesses in the retail park. Do we decide to walk into our little villagey bit when we get home and there's a car accident at the end of our road! Police and ambulances. I'm feeling quite sad and a bit scared tonight. I hope the trouble doesn't escalate:(
> 
> Hope you're all well x
> 
> MissH I'm just over 5 weeks :) x
> 
> Hope everything settles down soon, sounds scary.
> 
> Did you go to the doctors when you got your BFP? xxClick to expand...

Thanks, hope so too.

Yes I did, the next day!! Told her why we were there and she got a midwife to call me, gave me a copy of 'Emma's Diary' and a list of foods to avoid, tested my urine then said go home and look after yourself! :) So I am!

X


----------



## misshopefull

I'll phone the doctors tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks for the Congrates ladies. It's nothing spectacular I'm afraid lol. Just been asked to become the in-store trainer which is good though as I have something to get my teeth stuck in to and hopefully make some changes. unfortunatly we have some staff who are just so difficult so its gonna be fun lol. 

Clara - very exciting about your appointments. Seems your enjoying your journey. Sicky bananas will all be worth it. 

Missh loved the diary. It's the doggy dance I'm telling you. That's the way forward lol. 

Prepping its all fun and games here. It's just very frustrating never knowing if he's coming home on time. I'm home alone now and don't know when he's coming home. Just feeling very lonely right now. But I've got you girls to keep me going. 

Hope everyones ok. A hugs and kisses. 
Doggy dancing round the room xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ananya

Congrats Clara and MissH I have been away for ages down my parents. Yesterday i decided to log in and i was sooo amazed! So happy for you girls. I wish i was in that same position but my AF started on time this month.

You guys will even have similar due dates!! I hope it all goes well. I am going home soon so will be back in touch with you all.

Xxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks for the Congrates ladies. It's nothing spectacular I'm afraid lol. Just been asked to become the in-store trainer which is good though as I have something to get my teeth stuck in to and hopefully make some changes. unfortunatly we have some staff who are just so difficult so its gonna be fun lol.
> 
> Clara - very exciting about your appointments. Seems your enjoying your journey. Sicky bananas will all be worth it.
> 
> Missh loved the diary. It's the doggy dance I'm telling you. That's the way forward lol.
> 
> Prepping its all fun and games here. It's just very frustrating never knowing if he's coming home on time. I'm home alone now and don't know when he's coming home. Just feeling very lonely right now. But I've got you girls to keep me going.
> 
> Hope everyones ok. A hugs and kisses.
> Doggy dancing round the room xxxxxxxx

Yay! Cookie - congratulations with the promotion hunni - very pleased for you xxxx 

Clara - Loving the appointments! I cancelled mine yesterday but looking forward to the excitement of booking them all again at some stage soon. When are your appointments?

Missh - hope you are ok and continuing to enjoy being preggers! Glad you are going to leave the testing alone - you will be fine - go with the flow!

Prepping & Ananya - nice to see you ladies - been wondering where you have been

A xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, You're just over 5 weeks now? :cloud9: too awesome. Guess the real fun hasn't really got itself going yet beyond just the high of first finding out. When are you telling your family/friends?

*Missh*, You had lots of sexy time last cycle! I am not sure exactly when I'm ovulating, but will take a lesson from you and just keep doing it for at least 4 days after when I think it happened. Hope your cold is getting better!

*Cookie*, well, you've got us while you wait so that we can all talk about doggy dancing, butt plugs, and lots of TMI. On that note - I was playing with my cm the last couple days and am pretty sure it's the ewcm kind. LoL BDBDBD

*Ananya*, Nice to see you again! You'll have to give us the update of what's going on in your world when you get home.

*A*, Between all of us I'm sure we're emmiting enough positive baby dust to get us all on board soon enough.

Okay, here's a quickie: We've :sex: lots, I *think* I have had ewcm the last 2 days, going to keep on :sex: lots for the next few days.
We've had to do renovations in the guest room (*ahem* nursery-to-be) and I'm left smiling like a fool because i keep thinking awwwwww, baby room!

Haven't doggy danced specifically in last couple days. Gotta do that! It might be the dealmaker!


----------



## prepping

btw, I felt a wave of nausea when eating breakfast this morning (had to dump 1/3 of it). Does anyone have an idea as to whether that could be an indicator of ovulation? Because I know for sure it can't be a pregnancy symptoms. :p (I also said I would :dohh: if I find myself looking for symptoms anyway)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks A. Already got my way on one thing already so really pleased. 

Missh. I agree with what the girls said. Enjoy your journey and relax. I've learnt so much from A and she's very true in what she said. 

Ananya welcome back sweetie. Must get a proper update from you soon :) 

Prepping that made me laugh. Can't help but smile with the doggy dancing, butt plugs and far TMI on this thread lol. Ooooooo ewcm. Bd bd bd bd bd bd bd bd bd.... and a bit of the doggy dance too lol. 

Clara - Ooooooo how exciting about your appointments. :p hope your ok down their. Bloody scary watching the news knowing this is happening in our country. Just doesn't seem real. Hope you and all your friends and family stay safe and that it doesn't get too close to you. 

A - how you doing my girlie. Hope oh is still taking good care of you and your feeling better. Massive hugs and lots of doggy dancing baby dust for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Welcome back Ananya :hugs:

Prepping, I'm not sure if feeling sick is a sign of ov. You need to get doggy dancing! Seriously, i have heard that it is one of the best positions to conceive because the :spermy: are 'released' higher up so they have a shorter distance to travel :winkwink:

*Forgot to mention that I always lay with a pillow under me for at least 20 minutes after dtd.

Clara, how are you today? I hope the riots aren't causing you to many problems.

Well, my cold seems to have died off today but I am back to feeling sick and am starting to go off my food :growlmad: That happened to me when I was pregnant with ds.

Forgot to phone the doctors so will have to do that tomorrow. 

Sending you all some. . .:dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi girls! Sorry I've not checked in for a bit, been crazy busy at work and no chance yesterday eve either. Thanks for all your concern re the riots, I'm away from the majority of the trouble and all is quiet in our neighbourhood :)

Appointments are 22nd august (for 1 hour chat with midwife) and 20th September for first scan. All very exciting!! 

Feel weird today. Lots of my symptoms (AF pains and nausea ) have faded and my tummy looks less bloated. I still have sore boobs though. It's silly, I worried when the pains were there and again now they aren't! I do still have a cold and a fuzzy brain though, I answered our intercom at work in the name of one of our suppliers today!

MissH how are you feeling? Any appointments yet?

Cookie, how's the new role? 

A I'm sad you had to cancel your appointments but keep up the doggy dancing and you never know...! ;) Hope you're ok and being looked after.

Prepping, not sure about nausea being a sign of 'O' however I get pains in my side around that time. Not sure if that helps!

Ananya, how you doing?

Greygirl any updates? 

Hope everyone is staying safe in the light of all this violent madness recently. There really are some freaks in this country. Glad we aren't all like that!

Love, butty dog plugs and :dust: in bucketloads!!! Xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping just remembered you asked me when I'm telling people. Well so far, me, OH and you ladies are the only people who know! We're going to OH's Mum's next weekend (20/21) and telling her then my parents for the following weekend (26-29th to make the most of bank holiday) and telling them. I'm hoping my sister, her hubby and my 3 nieces will be there too so I can tell them all together :) Then I'm going to tell the only other friend of mine that knows we've been TTCing. I'll tell everyone else after 12 weeks, we'll be back from our hols then too :)


How about everyone else? When will you tell everyone? Xx


----------



## SHump76

Well, I'm 3 dpo and I just peed on an opk to have something to do.

It's going to be a long 13 days!!


----------



## prepping

*missh*, no cold anymore yet now dealing with not liking food. It sounds like so much fun! Can't wait! :D (I'm not even kidding, haha)

*Clara*, I don't know if it made it your way, but our last 'major' case of riots was after the Stanley Cup Playoffs (hockey) in Vancouver. Police cars were lit on fire, people got hurt, looting. A country's shame because of a bunch of hooligans. But we all knew it was going to happen anyway because it had happened before in Calgary. There's a few hockey lovers here in Canada. :blush:

As for who we would tell, my Mum would know probably within the hour of us knowing (she lives with us and we're very close). DH's parents, sister, and nieces would likely find out within a couple weeks of that depending on when we visit. Our friends that we see pretty much every week would know after the 2nd time of me not drinking. In fact, if this were our lucky month, then all of them would figure it out by Sept 10th for sure as we'll be going to a wedding. I would feel almost like it's a waste of energy to deny it when they would be convinced without a doubt. 
So really, the 12 week rule will likely be thrown out the window for us. I have fanciful ideas of telling people with a picture of the sonogram or a recording of the heartbeat, but I don't think I'll even get the chance on the most part. :p

*SHump*, nice to see you again hun! A little anxious maybe? ;) 

We did the DD! (doggy dance). It might have taken some coaxing as I was already falling asleep at 11pm and told DH to wake me when his show was over. I woke up to him falling asleep himself though so had to pretty much take advantage of him while he was nodding off. Luckily it didn't take too much for him to wake up! After the CM that I was having yesterday, there was _no way_ I was going to let a night of BD go by! :haha:
Today cm seems pretty much gone, so maybe I O'd yesterday? Or does a sudden lack of cm mean that I ovulate today? Anyone know? Will :sex: a couple more days to be sure.

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## misshopefull

Glad to hear everything is ok Clara. My friend couldn't get home the other night because of the riots. Can't believe the madness of some people!

Prepping, fx the doggy dance does the job! I would keep bding for a few days just to make sure :winkwink:

SHump, all I can say is try and keep busy. Fx for you.

GreyGirl, Achelois, Ananya and Cookie, hope your all ok?

I phoned the doctors today and I have to go in to see the doctor on Friday. Thats as much as I know!

I am desperate to tell somebody! Apart from the OH and BnB I haven't told anybody. When I was pregnant with ds I waited until I was about 14 weeks! It wasn't to hard because I live so far away from my family and nobody knew we were ttc! 

This time there is no way that will happen because my mum is coming to stay in a few weeks then a few weeks later we're going on a family break. As soon as i turn down a glass of wine everyone will guess!

I am also wondering when to tell my manager at work. When does everybody think is a good time?

I think this time it might be harder to hide because my stomach is already looking bigger, like i've eaten way to much :blush: 

Sending you all loads of :dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping yes I heard about it! My Canadian friend posted the photo in this link:
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/16/vancouver-riots-2011_n_878128.html
on her Facebook. Love amongst the riots! I love it! We could do with some of that here :)

Just a quickie tonight, I'm v tired and my cold's making me feel yuk. Pathetic hey?!

Night lovely ladies x


----------



## Clara cluck

MissH I think it's 14 weeks you need to tell your boss x


----------



## Clara cluck

Oops no, I got it wrong:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/work/tellingemployer/#2

Although if they've not noticed by then....!
X


----------



## GreyGirl

how's everyone doing?


----------



## misshopefull

Hi GreyGirl, how are you?

Wasn't feeling great this morning. Woke up at 4am to pee [its waking me up every night now!] and couldn't get back to sleep from thinking and worrying about everything. I can't think of anything I want to eat and the only thing I really want to drink is lucozade, oh so healthy :blush: So I decided to go to the doctors today to get some peace of mind.

Wasn't expecting to be asked to do a test but they did and was so happy to see two lines! I also have my first appointment with the midwife next wednesday which is earlier than i expected. Feeling much better about everything now and I'm going to try and relax a bit.

Just been to the shop to try and find something I want to eat, got it home and now i don't want any of it :nope:

I think i am going to tell my boss next week as it makes life easier when I am not feeling well. Its what I had to do in my first pregnancy so my boss knew before my mum!

Hope all you lovely ladies are all ok :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hope your all ok guys. Sorry I haven't checked in. Having a rough time at the moment. Thinking of you all and sending all my love to you all. 
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Hope your all ok guys. Sorry I haven't checked in. Having a rough time at the moment. Thinking of you all and sending all my love to you all.
> Xxxx

I really hope things get better for you soon. If you need to rant feel free to do it here.

Sending you a massive :hugs:

P.S Cheer yourself up with wine and chocolate xxx


----------



## prepping

*Missh*, Sounds like you have a stomach dilemma! I love to eat so have a feeling that would not be going over well with me either if I were in your shoes.

*cookie*, some more massive :hugs:. Thinking of you here too.

I have a question for any of you that may feel you have an idea of what's going on with CM. This is the kind of thing that makes me think I should just pee on O sticks next month if it doesn't work out for this one. Sun-Tues I had what I thought was ewcm. Wednesday I didn't have anything at all -- completely dry. Today, I had an abundence of stretchy, slightly yellow tinged, and jelly like CM when I wiped (sorry TMI!). Is that something normal for after ovulation? or does that mean I'm actually ovulating today or soon?

Thanks for any insight ladies!!! It would kind of suck if it's only now that I'm ovulating because DH and I totally passed out last night before any sort of dancing could be thought of. Will get at it tonight just in case.


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok guys. Sorry I haven't checked in. Having a rough time at the moment. Thinking of you all and sending all my love to you all.
> Xxxx
> 
> I really hope things get better for you soon. If you need to rant feel free to do it here.
> 
> Sending you a massive :hugs:
> 
> P.S Cheer yourself up with wine and chocolate xxxClick to expand...

Oh Cookie! Hope you're ok hunni, sending you a big hug xx

Prepping, I'd class EWCM as what you describe in the last bit of the above. I think it's very obviously different to other CM. x

I'm feeling really rough, hope I'm not getting flu, never had a cold as bad as this, every bit of me aches and I just want to sleep. I feel so moany. At least my boobies still ache-good sign! OH has been looking after me, made me vegetable broth for lunch :) Hope I feel better tomorrow, used up all my working from home days this month now!

Love to all, sorry this is quick (and moany!)

Sweet dreams lovely ladies x


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping I know nothing about cm [i don't really seem to have it] but i know :spermy: can live in your 'enviroment' for up to 5 days so you probably already have a good amount in there :winkwink: If I was you I would :sex: tonight and not worry about it.

I normally love my food but I just don't feel hungry :nope: Doctor said not to worry.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Clara I hope you feel better soon. You should let work know you expecting as they can't take your sickness into account if your pregnant. 

In my office you can only have so many sickness occasions before you get a warning but when you pregnant and off with 'pregnancy related sickness' they can't do anything.

I will be telling work next week as we are very short staffed and think it would be best to let them know early. I am the 3rd pregnant person on my team now!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks ladies. Helps to just no I can come get a hug from you all. 
I'm just feeling really home sick atm and DF really isn't helping. I spent most of today in tears crying to a close friend at work. She finished early today and when I went to collect my bags at the end of the day there was a gift bag with a card, couple of bottles of cider and some thorntons chocolates from her. Of course that made me cry even more but I've enjoyed my cider and I'm about to attack the chocolates lol. 

Missh & Clara. Hope you feel better soon. The joys of pregnancy lol. Enjoy it :) 
Prepping as for cm. I'm useless lol. Just have some fun BDing tonight. I'm sure you've covered yourself but can't help BDing again just to be safe lol. 

Much love lovely ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Clara I hope you feel better soon. You should let work know you expecting as they can't take your sickness into account if your pregnant.
> 
> In my office you can only have so many sickness occasions before you get a warning but when you pregnant and off with 'pregnancy related sickness' they can't do anything.
> 
> I will be telling work next week as we are very short staffed and think it would be best to let them know early. I am the 3rd pregnant person on my team now!

Thanks Hun, I keep thinking I'll have to but I'm on a temp contract for 1 year and I don't know how the news will affect things, mind you, not that keen on the job so doubt I'll go back after anyway! I'm worried about telling anyone and 'jinxing' it. Just want to feel better. Going to try a warm bath and an early night. Doc said I can take paracetamol so may pop a couple before bed. If I feel really bad tomorrow, may have to tell my immediate boss. He's a new dad so hopefully will understand. Just hate letting people down, it's so busy at the mo.

Anyway, despite my moans and physical discomfort, I am happy. Sorry for my grumbles.

Cookie, I'm glad your friend is taking care of you, sending more hugs and dancing butt plugs :) x

Nite (again!)x


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

Hope you are all well? Cookie, so sad to see you are not your happy self - take care of yourself - things will come right soon - harvest must soon be over?

Prepping - I have given up with looking for CM and whatever - just going with the flow. The egg white stuff you get is supposed to be when you are most fertile. Its hard to know because some ladies get it after O and some during or before. Just BD like mad and I am sure you will be fine - lots of doggy!

Clara / MissH - how are you doing? Hows bumps developing?

Ananya - glad to have you back chick

I got home last night to ANOTHER letter from my hospital inviting me for my scan - had to ring and say AGAIN I dont need it. Wish processes would kick in so I stop getting all this - not their fault I dont think - just one letter generates another etc etc.

Still smiling - just want to have a BFP again and SOON! Still having a slight pink bleed now and then - just wish I knew whether I could count my days from last Friday or whether I should wait. Then again - I did say I was going to go with the flow - so I dont know why I am worrying!

Tired today - SO glad its Friday. Roll on the end of the month. Want it to be next year so we are all preggers / have our babies and can move on to lots of positive talk about everything!

Sending you all LOTS of love and hugs (esp you Cookie as you sound so sad atm)

A xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

SHump76 said:


> Well, I'm 3 dpo and I just peed on an opk to have something to do.
> 
> It's going to be a long 13 days!!

Good to see you back too Shump! x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou to you all for being so kind. Im feeling a bit happier today. I think DF has finally realised im not too happy atm and is being really nice. Let's see how long that lasts lol. I went on my break today to have a answer phone msg from him saying he just called to say he's thinking about me and that he loves me :) on a plus though, arguments defiantly result in amazing make up sex lol. So yea I'm feeling pretty good. 

A - sorry to hear you got another letter. But love the positivity of getting them again for the right reasons :) you'll get your bfp in no time girl I know you will. :hugs: 

Missh & Clara - how exciting about telling work :) god before you know it you will be starting your mat leave :) hope your both feeling better today though. 

Prepping. How's things going for you? 
And welcome back shump. Hope the time doesn't drag too much for you. 

Now I haven't got round to checking to see when I'm due to o so should prob get on that now. 
Bqbydust in the gallons for you girlies. And of course, doggy dancing butt plugs :p 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, Your mumbles are welcome enough because we know you're still elated ... not your fault that the elated is covered in pukey sick feelings. 

*missh*, I'm counting on the little spermies to set up camp for however long it takes for the egg to come around! Mostly because DH and I have been exhausted the last two days so haven't romped. I'm pretty darn sure I'm officially past my O and that the gobbs that I had were post-O. I now declare myself in the 2WW! *Flag planted*

*Cookie*, Glad to see the DH has had his eyes opened a bit! Tbh, I haven't really had make up sex with DH. We're just not volatile enough as people so the blood doesn't get a chance to boil enough to turn erotic. :p For what it's worth, we're both Libra's... if that has anything to do with our personalities. :shrug: Either way, happy you're happier!

*Achelois*, it will be soon with that positivity you have :D. And don't go wishing our time forward too much... because it'll be a whole new world of stress as we're approaching all of our due dates let alone when we actually have our LOs out! Gotta enjoy the moment as there's bound to be a time in the future where we miss being where we are at this second.

Not a day goes by without someone telling me they're pregnant or that I need to be pregnant. Thank goodness I just laugh at it and let it roll off my back! I'm almost tempted to ask if people are offering!
It's a good day. I can already tell I'm not as obsessive about looking for symptoms as I was last month. DH confessed that he had a gut feeling from the start that it would be our 4th month that it happens and we're on our 3rd right now. For some reason or another that has helped my psyche. Figure if it happens now, coolio. If not, then it'll be next month!

Butty dancing dog plugs! :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone!

Cookie glad to year you sounding a bit chirpier Hun x

A, you'll get that BFP I'm sure. Hang in there girly, blimmin letters, that's a bit of a naughty error to make. Your positivity is fantabulous! X

MissH you feeling any better? 

Welcome back SHump :)

Prepping, Ananya, Greygirl, how's things?

I'm still struggling with my cold, sore throat and cough, I think (fingers crossed!) I'm over the worst of it now. I've been reading up and apparently your body purposely lowers it's own immune system when PG so it doesn't reject the baby. How clever! Still, that explains why this has been such a horrendous cold! On top of that, I've started feeling very nauseous! Oh the joys! Plus my already 30F boobies are trying to escape my bra, that's not meant to happen yet but it seems nobody told them that!!

It's getting so hard to keep this secret! I want to tell everyone but at the same time I really want to tell our parents first and I want to do it in person so I hVe to keep schtum!

Hope you're all looking forward to good things this weekend? What you all up to?

May check in later, ciao til then x


----------



## prepping

That's one way to tell people... if boobies pop out of your bra right in front of them! :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping we must have posted in sync! I love the *flag planted* comment, made me giggle! Fingers crossed your 2ww bears fruit hun! x


----------



## Clara cluck

And again!! Haha, there's a thought! (o)(o) Surprise!! He he! x


----------



## misshopefull

Wow Prepping I love how positive you are. I hope you get your BFP this month.

Achelois, I'm also loving your positive attitude. You've got a really good chance of getting a BFP soon so I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Cookie, find out when you due to ov and have some make up :sex: asap! Remember to do 'doggy dancing' :winkwink: So pleased that your feeling happier.

Clara, how are you feeling today? Tell work when you feel ready. When I was pregnant with ds I had to tell them earlier than I would of liked as it was for my benefit. I have just decided that it will be easier for me if they know asap this time. Also my stomach is looking bigger already and I doubt I will be able to hide it until after my scan!

This afternoon I have made up for all my days of hardly eating. I went from feeling to sick to hungry so I am making the most of it!

I hope this weekend is the start of a few more BFPs in the making!

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> *Clara*, Your mumbles are welcome enough because we know you're still elated ... not your fault that the elated is covered in pukey sick feelings.
> 
> *missh*, I'm counting on the little spermies to set up camp for however long it takes for the egg to come around! Mostly because DH and I have been exhausted the last two days so haven't romped. I'm pretty darn sure I'm officially past my O and that the gobbs that I had were post-O. I now declare myself in the 2WW! *Flag planted*
> 
> *Cookie*, Glad to see the DH has had his eyes opened a bit! Tbh, I haven't really had make up sex with DH. We're just not volatile enough as people so the blood doesn't get a chance to boil enough to turn erotic. :p For what it's worth, we're both Libra's... if that has anything to do with our personalities. :shrug: Either way, happy you're happier
> 
> Butty dancing dog plugs! :happydance:

Lol butty dancing dog plugs had me in stitches lol. I love your declaration of being in the 2ww too lol. Glad your feeling so relaxed about ttc. Fx for a lucky cycle for you hun. 

Omg never had make up sex lol. Well I guess your lucky that you never get to the stage of needing it. Im a Scorpio so yea.... says it all really lol. So I'm really stubborn Haha. I worked out I should O around the 19th but just gonna chill I think till DF has finished harvest. No point working myself up BDing at the right time and DF is stuck at work late. Heading out with the girls tomorrow and gonna let my hair down. 

Much love my little doggy dancing butt plugs xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> And again!! Haha, there's a thought! (o)(o) Surprise!! He he! x

Hahahahahaaha. No wonder I'm feeling better. I have you this making me laugh. (o)(o) Lols


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh. Maybe I should yell and cry at DF around o so he feels he should make it up to me. And yes the doggy dance is a must lol. 

Glad your feeling hungry hun. Have a good old munch and fill yourself up girlie xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Cookie glad to year you sounding a bit chirpier Hun x
> 
> A, you'll get that BFP I'm sure. Hang in there girly, blimmin letters, that's a bit of a naughty error to make. Your positivity is fantabulous! X
> 
> MissH you feeling any better?
> 
> Welcome back SHump :)
> 
> Prepping, Ananya, Greygirl, how's things?
> 
> I'm still struggling with my cold, sore throat and cough, I think (fingers crossed!) I'm over the worst of it now. I've been reading up and apparently your body purposely lowers it's own immune system when PG so it doesn't reject the baby. How clever! Still, that explains why this has been such a horrendous cold! On top of that, I've started feeling very nauseous! Oh the joys! Plus my already 30F boobies are trying to escape my bra, that's not meant to happen yet but it seems nobody told them that!!
> 
> It's getting so hard to keep this secret! I want to tell everyone but at the same time I really want to tell our parents first and I want to do it in person so I hVe to keep schtum!
> 
> Hope you're all looking forward to good things this weekend? What you all up to?
> 
> May check in later, ciao til then x

I had a sore throat from 1dpo then got a cold right after I got my BFP. Started feeling sick last thur and my boobs [a 36G!] are already trying to escape my bra! 

I am also desperate to tell somebody [mainly my mum] but she lives miles away and oh wants to wait until after the scan like last time. There is no way that will happen as my mum is coming to stay in a few weeks time and my stomach has already expanded [heard that it happens faster with your 2nd]

So basically I know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## prepping

You girls are awesome. Just sayin. :D

Missh *&* Clara, :holly: LOLOLOLOLOL My 36Cs are jealous!

Cookie, Maybe there is something to be said about horoscopes then!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Missh. Maybe I should yell and cry at DF around o so he feels he should make it up to me. And yes the doggy dance is a must lol.
> 
> Glad your feeling hungry hun. Have a good old munch and fill yourself up girlie xxxx

That sounds like a possible plan! 

When your out with the girls enjoy a nice big glass of wine for me. Red/white/rose, i'm not fussy!


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Cookie glad to year you sounding a bit chirpier Hun x
> 
> A, you'll get that BFP I'm sure. Hang in there girly, blimmin letters, that's a bit of a naughty error to make. Your positivity is fantabulous! X
> 
> MissH you feeling any better?
> 
> Welcome back SHump :)
> 
> Prepping, Ananya, Greygirl, how's things?
> 
> I'm still ​struggling with my cold, sore throat and cough, I think (fingers crossed!) I'm over the worst of it now. I've been reading up and apparently your body purposely lowers it's own immune system when PG so it doesn't reject the baby. How clever! Still, that explains why this has been such a horrendous cold! On top of that, I've started feeling very nauseous! Oh the joys! Plus my already 30F boobies are trying to escape my bra, that's not meant to happen yet but it seems nobody told them that!!
> 
> It's getting so hard to keep this secret! I want to tell everyone but at the same time I really want to tell our parents first and I want to do it in person so I hVe to keep schtum!
> 
> Hope you're all looking forward to good things this weekend? What you all up to?
> 
> May check in later, ciao til then x
> 
> I had a sore throat from 1dpo then got a cold right after I got my BFP. Started feeling sick last thur and my boobs [a 36G!] are already trying to escape my bra!
> 
> I am also desperate to tell somebody [mainly my mum] but she lives miles away and oh wants to wait until after the scan like last time. There is no way that will happen as my mum is coming to stay in a few weeks time and my stomach has already expanded [heard that it happens faster with your 2nd]
> 
> So basically I know how you feel! :hugs:Click to expand...

Omg I'm feeling quite small in the (o)(o) department around you girls lol.


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> You girls are awesome. Just sayin. :D
> 
> Missh *&* Clara, :holly: LOLOLOLOLOL My 36Cs are jealous!
> 
> Cookie, Maybe there is something to be said about horoscopes then!

Haha love it. 

Yea I kinda listen to mine. Not the rubbish in the papers but the personality part a little bit lol. although, I'm not ment to get on with other Scorpios and my friends bday is the day after mine and my dads is 3days after mine lol. Who bloody knows 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Missh. Maybe I should yell and cry at DF around o so he feels he should make it up to me. And yes the doggy dance is a must lol.
> 
> Glad your feeling hungry hun. Have a good old munch and fill yourself up girlie xxxx
> 
> That sounds like a possible plan!
> 
> When your out with the girls enjoy a nice big glass of wine for me. Red/white/rose, i'm not fussy!Click to expand...

Missh I will have plenty of wine... vodka... shots and dancing for both you and Clara :D


----------



## misshopefull

I would love smaller boobs. A 36C sounds lovely.

Just spend weeks finding some swimmer wear that would fit my generous chest as I only have a maternity set. Found a lovely swim suit last week that has tummy control and fits like a dream. It said on the label not to wear in pregnancy!

Going away for a few days at the end of sept so by then I will be able to wear the maternity one :dohh:


----------



## Cookie_88

Ny sister had to have a reduction cos she was a 34hh! I wanted them to give me some of it lol. Although I love underwear shopping so I'm lucky I can buy anything I like, lol. 

Sucks that you gotta go swimming costume shopping again. But least when you go away you can wear your mat one :) xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Goodness what have I started!! Ha ha! I left for a minute to buy some Ginger chews (being prepared for the morning sickness!) and come back and you're all discussing boobs! Lol! Cookie be thankful, running for a bus is easier with smaller ones! MissH, my tummy looked swollen til about 2 days ago but has gone down a bit now. Maybe it was 'baby bloat' that I keep hearing about....? 

On the subject of horoscopes, my Chinese sign is a dragon and so is my mum's, which is interesting as next Chinese new year is also the year of the dragon! Plus, my OH is thrilled as he is welsh so all being well he'll have his own little dragon! Incidentally he's a pig! Ha ha!

X


----------



## Clara cluck

:yipee:Love you girls! You always make me smile!:headspin:

xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Goodness what have I started!! Ha ha! I left for a minute to buy some Ginger chews (being prepared for the morning sickness!) and come back and you're all discussing boobs! Lol! Cookie be thankful, running for a bus is easier with smaller ones! MissH, my tummy looked swollen til about 2 days ago but has gone down a bit now. Maybe it was 'baby bloat' that I keep hearing about....?
> 
> On the subject of horoscopes, my Chinese sign is a dragon and so is my mum's, which is interesting as next Chinese new year is also the year of the dragon! Plus, my OH is thrilled as he is welsh so all being well he'll have his own little dragon! Incidentally he's a pig! Ha ha!
> 
> X

hmmm..... you know, I think I'm dragon too? 
Haha. DF says he loves my boobs just how they are, although his jaw dropped when he first met my sis (post reduction) lok


----------



## prepping

I'm a dog. yep, that's right... a female dog.

:p


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> I'm a dog. yep, that's right... a female dog.
> 
> :p

Haha. I was like what the hell, where did that come from.... I'm guessing your Chinese sign? Lol. made me giggle. Funny, I'm having Chinese for dinner lol


----------



## Cookie_88

I Googled it and I am a dragon and I was born the year of the earth dragon lol. Means courageous (im such a wimp) and leisurely (yep I'm quite lazy) lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

I'm a fire dragon! Groooowl! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol Clara. Scary fire dragon. Thinks its funny I have BEARDED dragons Haha. 
O god I'm going mad. It's good too feel better :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha! Good for you Cooks! :)

Just had a burning hot curry, I really am a fire dragon!

How are your scaly babies today?

X


----------



## Cookie_88

O god, your gonna burn the house down fire dragon. 

The scaleys are good thanks. They've been fed and bathed and are currently snuggled up together. Bless them :) xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Awww DF got home late and brought me a bottle of the vino AND some roses. When I asked him what I'd done to deserve them he said "yellow roses because your my sunshine and red because I love you." See I knew my amazing man would come back :)


----------



## Clara cluck

prepping said:


> I'm a dog. yep, that's right... a female dog.
> 
> :p

Lol Prepping, it's not all bad, dogs are lovely animals! x


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie, glad your DF is back on side, now for some doggy dancing?! x


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Cookie, glad your DF is back on side, now for some doggy dancing?! x

Ooooooooo yes...... lol


----------



## misshopefull

Well I have just looked and I am a dog as well!

Cookie, thats really sweet about the roses. Hope you had some excellent make up sex :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

I always seem to miss the best conversations! 
Looks like lots of stuff going on, loads of butt plugs, doggy dancing and bouncing (o)(o) !!!


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> I always seem to miss the best conversations!
> Looks like lots of stuff going on, loads of butt plugs, doggy dancing and bouncing (o)(o) !!!

That about sums it up Greygirl! How are you? x


----------



## Cookie_88

GreyGirl said:


> I always seem to miss the best conversations!
> Looks like lots of stuff going on, loads of butt plugs, doggy dancing and bouncing (o)(o) !!!

Bouncy Bouncy (o)(o)s lol. Yea that sums it up. :) 

Missh its doggy dancing from here onwards lol. 

Ive just had a glass of the vino (large) for missh :hugs: and now enjoying my second glass (larger lol) for you Clara :) 

Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> I always seem to miss the best conversations!
> Looks like lots of stuff going on, loads of butt plugs, doggy dancing and bouncing (o)(o) !!!
> 
> Bouncy Bouncy (o)(o)s lol. Yea that sums it up. :)
> 
> Missh its doggy dancing from here onwards lol.
> 
> Ive just had a glass of the vino (large) for missh :hugs: and now enjoying my second glass (larger lol) for you Clara :)
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Cookie :hugs: Hope you have a great night.

I'm thinking about buying some sparkling apple juice and putting it in a wine glass!


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol I love that plan hun. Yea I'm stressing atm. I hate going out. Wanna wear a dress but so insecure lol. Stressful. Now I'm on my 3rd glass lol for me :)


----------



## misshopefull

Bet you look fantastic. Hope its a great night xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Have a fabulous night Cookie! Let your hair down and have fun. I bet you look gorgeous :) x


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> I always seem to miss the best conversations!
> Looks like lots of stuff going on, loads of butt plugs, doggy dancing and bouncing (o)(o) !!!
> 
> Bouncy Bouncy (o)(o)s lol. Yea that sums it up. :)
> 
> Missh its doggy dancing from here onwards lol.
> 
> Ive just had a glass of the vino (large) for missh :hugs: and now enjoying my second glass (larger lol) for you Clara :)
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Cookie :hugs: Hope you have a great night.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying some sparkling apple juice and putting it in a wine glass!Click to expand...

When we tell the parents, we're taking champagne but I'm going to get sparkling elderflower or Ginger beer and put it in a champagne glass :)

How you feeling MissH? I have been drinking tonic water with diced Ginger in it to help nausea. OH also made me some ginger and lemon tea :) Try it if you get icky!!

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou ladies. i had a wicked night and didn't drink too much lol. Just nice to let my hair down lol 

Clara I like the idea for telling the family, you having ginger beer. Nice for you to enjoy a little fizz too :) 

Hope your all well. Butt plugging doggy dancing myself to bed. night all xxxxxxz


----------



## misshopefull

Clara cluck said:


> misshopefull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> I always seem to miss the best conversations!
> Looks like lots of stuff going on, loads of butt plugs, doggy dancing and bouncing (o)(o) !!!
> 
> Bouncy Bouncy (o)(o)s lol. Yea that sums it up. :)
> 
> Missh its doggy dancing from here onwards lol.
> 
> Ive just had a glass of the vino (large) for missh :hugs: and now enjoying my second glass (larger lol) for you Clara :)
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Cookie :hugs: Hope you have a great night.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying some sparkling apple juice and putting it in a wine glass!Click to expand...
> 
> When we tell the parents, we're taking champagne but I'm going to get sparkling elderflower or Ginger beer and put it in a champagne glass :)
> 
> How you feeling MissH? I have been drinking tonic water with diced Ginger in it to help nausea. OH also made me some ginger and lemon tea :) Try it if you get icky!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Feeling ok. I have that sickly feeling a lot of the time but it gets better as the day goes on. I just want to drink lucozade all the time so i'm trying not to have it too much! 

I really like sparkling water with fresh lemon or lime. Drinking out of a wine glass makes me feel like I'm not totally missing out :winkwink:

Also, my nose has not stopped running for days now and its driving me mad!!!

Cookie, happy doggy dancing :winkwink:


----------



## Clara cluck

Mmm sparkling water and lime sounds good right now! Feeling quite sick today.

Cookie you make me giggle, how you feeling? Not hungover I hope! ;)

Hope everyone's ok, guess people are busy doing weekendy things. 

Will check in later, love and dog plugs!! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Mmm sparkling water and lime sounds good right now! Feeling quite sick today.
> 
> Cookie you make me giggle, how you feeling? Not hungover I hope! ;)
> 
> Hope everyone's ok, guess people are busy doing weekendy things.
> 
> Will check in later, love and dog plugs!! X

Aww I hope you feel better soon hunni. 
I'm not too bad actually, just got sore feet from being in my heels all night. I sent that msg at like 3 this morning Haha.

What's your plans for today hunni its nice and warm put there today 
Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Been wandering in Hyde park now about to eat yummy lunch!

Ooh, give yourself a foot bath hun! :) x


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo nice. Enjoy your lunch hun :) 
We were gonna go out then spotted the secret garden was on tv and so found myself stuck to the sofa watching it lol. 
I like the idea of a foot spa. Would get DF to rub my feet but can't stand people touching them lol 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

OMG! I've gone off chocolate!! Never thought that would happen. It actually makes me want to be sick!!!

How is everyone today? Sending a Monday hug to all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

OMG Clara! I don't know what to say.... that upsets me a lot :( I hope its not for long though. I can't imagine a life without chocolate lol. But hey, its the perks of your like hitch hiker :hugs: 

I'm good. Finished work at 4 today instead of 5.30 and finishing at 3 on Friday so feeling pretty good lol.


----------



## Clara cluck

Lucky you Cookie! I wish I was finishing early today, it's about time for a nap! Lol!

I wonder where everyone is? Girlies!! Let us know how you're all doing!!

Hope there's lots of Doggy Salsa goin' down ;) x


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I no. Everyone's quiet here today :( come back ladies xxxx 

Awww poor you stuck at work still. I'm chilling watching mamamia lol and yes getting ready to bd lots by practicing lots :p


----------



## prepping

Hi Girls!!
*Cookie*, that's very sweet about the roses! awww :cloud9: And yay to going out and having a fun de-stress night!!! I'm sure you looked beautiful. 

*missh*, sparkling water and lemon/lime is exactly what I turn to on a hot summer day. I would totally be okay with that when pregskies!

*Clara*, I personally would think it was fantastic if I didn't enjoy chocolate when I'm pregnant. It's a fear of mine to gain too much weight when preggo so would welcome _not_ enjoying something that's so calorie-evil! That is as long as I don't develop a huge craving for everything deep fried at the same time... that would suck. :haha:

*Greygirl, Achelois, Ananya & SHump*, how are things??? :)

Things good here! I was super duper tired yesterday -- slept a good 3 hrs in the middle of the day on and off... told myself I wouldn't symptom spot.... so I'm not. :p Also had back ache this morning... but I'm not symptom spotting. I swear. At least, I'll try to wait until I have something more major than being tired with a sore back that was probably caused because of passing out on the couch. :p

The last 5 days went by fast, I have a feeling the next 8 won't be as quick.

Plugs and dog bums! :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Had my hands full today with my darling son who is 2 going on 20! Toddlers and tantrums :wacko: He is the most determined person I have ever met! But so sweet, he came over to me when he was going to bed and said 'you happy?' I said 'no cos i need a kiss' so he gave me a kiss and asked me again if i was happy so i said 'no because i need a cuddle; so he gave me a cuddle, then he asked my again if i was happy. I said yes and off he went pretending to be a lion!

I am looking forward to my day off tomorrow [going to work!!] and its the OH day doing the childcare. Luckily my OH always does bedime duty so I get a break. . . sadly that pile of washing up seems to be calling my name :growlmad:

Cookie, did you find out when ov is/was? 

Clara, sleep as much as you can now because it will be the last chance you get for a few years :winkwink: 

Ok, better go and clean up the bomb that has gone off in my kitchen :cry:

xxx


----------



## prepping

awww, cutie patootie! I love that he went off being a lion. 

Sounds like a good balance if OH does bedtime duty. And if going to work is a day off, then awesome!

I may not have a 2 yr old, but I have a 9 month boxer that makes life interesting. His kisses are a little too wet though and his cuddles leave me squished.


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> awww, cutie patootie! I love that he went off being a lion.
> 
> Sounds like a good balance if OH does bedtime duty. And if going to work is a day off, then awesome!
> 
> I may not have a 2 yr old, but I have a 9 month boxer that makes life interesting. His kisses are a little too wet though and his cuddles leave me squished.

Awww you've got a Bouncy Bouncy boxer :) so gorgeous. When I go back to my parents house our pom x literally takes a running jump at me when I'm standing up and runs up me to my arms. I find it impressive as I'm like 6ft lol. 
Love the "in not symptom spotting" lol. 

Missh that's cute. Your little lion cub heading off to bed :) enjoy your day off hunni :p 

I believe I'm due to o on the 19th so doggy dancing salsa club here I come :happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've been so rubbish at keeping up with everyone - again - I'm sorry! I've been keeping away from here a bit because I've been trying to keep the 'relaxed' thing going...it's hard to just relax and let go! I'm still focussed on it, grr. 
How are you all doing? :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*Cookie*, another tall girl! I'm 5'11"... but normally 6'3" as I live in heels. Cute about the pom x. They def are excited and quick little guys! Almost O time!!! BDBDBDBD

*GreyGirl*, aw hun, I hear ya. You don't have to be sorry about taking breaks from BnB if it interferes with feeling relaxed. We're rooting for you wherever you are. 

It really isn't too exciting at 6dpo. Almost half way through! Considering my last cycle was 26 days rather than 28, wonder what it'll be this time. hmm.

We have a wedding where all of DH's family is going to be around this saturday. Anyone wanna take bets on how often I'll be asked when we're going to start trying for a babe? ;) I'll nurse a glass of wine for the night just to avoid any gossip being spread -- don't need that kind of pressure.

Hope everyone's having a good day so far!


----------



## misshopefull

Just checking into say I am so tired, been up since 5am so I'm ready for my bed!

I'll catch up with everybody tomorrow.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Know what you mean about tiredness MissH and I don't even have a toddler! (or a boxer!) I've just woken up from a nap (dropped into bed when I got in from work) and have been SO tired all day. Had nausea and dizziness to contend with much of the day too. But I'm NOT moaning! Well maybe a bit but it's all in a good cause and this is only the start of week 7 so I can't complain too loudly there's a long way to go!

MissH your DS sounds so very sweet!! 

Cookie and Prepping, I'm tall too! Well, 5"9, not as tall as you Prepping! Well done on *not* symptom spotting by the way! How's that going?

Greygirl that's fine, sorry hope I didn't bully you into posting, just wondering bow everyone was. Completely understand the 'relaxed' approach, it's nice to take a step back sometimes and have a breather. x

Achelois, Ananya, SHump, wherever you are, hope you are all well and smiling :)

Anyway, off to pee now and avoid chocolate! Quite fancy something spicy...

Hope you all have a good evening xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Well my check in is to say DF is working late tonight so doubtful of any BDing tonight. Had a rough day at work so drowned my sorrows in a bottle of vino..... or 2 lol. Got DFs mate over for company but feeling ok. Luckily day off tomorrow so can chill and do house work. 

A hurry back. I'm missing you girlie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls
Sorry I havent been around for a while - been so busy! Me and OH have been trying to get on with things since a couple of weeks ago - and guess what - Cookie especially! - I am in O week - and due to O tomorrow (think thats the same as you Cookie?!?)

Did BD last night - but he wasnt up for any doggy dancing so, not giving any tonight - going to hope he will doggy style tomorrow morning!??! I REALLY want it to happen this month. PRAYING it works.... thing is because of the loss - I am not really sure when my AF is due - I think I go from when I started bleeding but dont know. So, that helps me with my plan to not test and go with the flow. I am going to wait until the end of September before I do any tests - if no AF by then - I will test - if AF comes then I guess I just have to get on with the next cycle. I will know if I am because I am never late and the only time I was was last time so I just have to go with it and not worry.....

Glad to hear all you girls are well. I get the train with a friend of mine and last week on Monday she told me she was 3 wks preggers! She is so wary about it all though because she was with me when I did my 2nd test and got the negative and keeps asking me if it will happen to her. Keep saying it wont and to be positive and enjoy it but she is so worried bless her!

Sending you all lots of love & doggy butt plugs (that sounds weird!!)

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

A I'm praying for you too. In fact, Cookie, Greygirl, Prepping, Ananya, SHump I'm praying you all get your BFPs soon! Doggy butt plugs by the way, now there's a thought!

How are you all doing? Prepping I hope you manage to avoid too many baby enquiries and hang in there for your 2ww. A, so you'll be in the 2ww any second and Cookie too! Looking forward to *NOT* symptom spotting with you all! Cookie I hope you're enjoying your day off, don't waste it all on housework! ;)

MissH I just pray your MS is not this bad! How are you doing? Does your DS know yet and how will/did you tell him?

I feel so sick most of the time, I'm temporally relieved right now as I just had a cornflatbread veggie tortilla for lunch with lots of guacamole and hot spicy sauce! I feel so ditzy, I just made a bit of a c*ck up at work too cos I'm finding it hard to concentrate. Also I'm STILL having AF like pains. I've read this is normal but I was hoping to avoid these for a few months until the mother of all pain happens around week 40!!

Anyway! Back to work in a sec, hopefully I won't mess anything else up!

Have a fab day everyone, sending love, babydust and mutt plugs! Xx

:dust::dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry you're feeling so sick, hope it and theaf pains clear up asap! :hugs:

I've been really weepy today. Don't know when I'm ovulating and it's still scaring me (so much for relaxed!). Still having some trouble getting hubbie in the sack, hoping for some tonight or tomorrow morning because I'll probably either ovulate tomorrow or day after, depending on if clomid works still after missing a day. 

Also, I've tried to convince my hubbie to let us foster another Greyhound. I love the one we've got and think he'd enjoy a friend. The charity he came from is in crisis and desperate. I haven't said this to my hubbie yet, but a reason I want to do this is I feel so helpless because I can't get pregnant and want to feel like I make a difference in the world and can help with something rathen than feel useless. I'm crying as I type this because I feel so wretched and unable to do anything about my situation. I just want to hold my baby, I should have an 8 month old by now and I have nothing.


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh hunny! I know it won't help a great deal but I'm sending you a huge hug. 

Greyhounds are such beautiful, loving creatures, a friend of our family used to work for the West of england greyhound rescue and some of the stories she told us of circumstances they were found in was heartbreaking yet they are still so trusting. Amazing animals to have around.

Having said that, I can understand you saying you're upset and hurting as you would have been holding your 8 month old. Hun, you're allowed to cry and get angry, you're human and this is bound to upset you when you're low. I'm sorry, I feel I've been talking too much about my woes, believe me I know I am lucky but currently petrified over every little development as I worry it will all go wrong. I guess what happens in life is like a knife edge, sometimes it falls the way we want, other times it doesn't. I'm sure it will happen again for you Hun, hang in there. Be strong but get the pesky tears out too. 

We're all here for you to listen to your rants, your worries and your pain as well as the beautiful happy things that will also happen. Give that beautiful doggy a cuddle (they are fab when you're upset) and then do something nice for yourself, you deserve it. Also I don't know if you have a faith or not but I find it helps saying things out loud (I choose 'the universe' or my own version of 'god') to talk to and ask what I want from. I say thanks for the good things too, it helps remind me that there are good things.

Anyway, sending you love and a huge hug, here's a smile too for when you feel like using one again :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg A! Oing at the same time is awsome :) come on girlies we can do it :p 
I've got ewcm today. Not great with it all but does that mean im gonna o tomorro? 
A I'm pleased all is well with you, I've missed you :( doggy dancing in the morning sounds like a plan :) 
Oooo I'm so excited for you. Hoping you get your sticky bean hunni and that your friend is ok and relaxes and enjoys being pg :)


----------



## Achelois

I think Clara is right Grey...... 

So sorry you are feeling so down hunni. Try not to think about what might have been, but focus on the future - you will get there in the end. It sounds like your doggy is very lucky in that he has a lovely home with you & Clara is right when she says they are great for cuddles when you are feeling down. CHOCOLATE is also always good accompanied by a LARGE glass *bottle* of wine??!??!

I hope you feel better soon.....

Clara - pls dont feel bad about talking about your bump - thats what you are meant to be doing - being all excited and wanting to talk about all the stuff happening (we know you feel lucky!) and thats what this forum is all about!

Cookie - where are you laydee?

LOVE to all xxxxxxxx

& big super hugs for Grey x


----------



## Cookie_88

Greygirl I'm sorry your feeling so low :hugs: the greyhound plan sounds like a good idea. As Clara said, you can make a huge difference to a little doggys life. Work on the hubby lol. 
I'm sorry about your little one :( again, as Clara said so well, have a cry and a vent. we are here for you hunni :hugs: 

Clara, your getting baby brain lol. Hope you feel better soon sweetie :) 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A - I'm here *waves*


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, Extra extra big :hug: coming your way. Aw hun, I wish I could say something to make it all better, but all I can say is that I hope that you're able to find a peace within. The past is hard, but there's always something good to come out of every bad thing that happens in our life... even when it's hard to see what that good may be. That's how we get stronger and truely learn how to appreciate the wonders in our lives. As difficult as it may be, try not to carry the past on your shoulders or you're just re-living it constantly and it makes it so much harder to look forward or even appreciate what you have right now.
About the pup, not a bad idea. It would be something that would be a very good distraction too. And if you can get a rescue that does not have the behavioural problems that could be difficult to manage, then that is ideal in a home that expects a new human pup at some point.

:hugs:


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, Have you had accupuncture before? I hear that it is a great method to help with the symptoms that come along with pregnancy as it balances the hormones. When I'm preggers, I will definately be using it myself. I'm distracted enough at work just thinking about pregnancy sometimes... I will have to do my best to hold it together when it is a reality!

*Cookie*, when it comes to CM, my only way to figure is to just get at :sex: whenever I see it. Apparently it can last anywhere from a few hours to a few days. That's why some people use preseed -- apparently supposed to help it along. I've also heard of just drinking more green tea. Who knows. :shrug: Hope you get a good chance with hubby soon! How do mornings work out for him? Maybe he might be into waking up a little bit early to have a kickstart to the day? :winkwink:

*Achelois*, I so so so so so want it to happen for you this time around too! From what I hear, you may end up being just a bit extra fertile being the first month after. Throwing wagons of baby dust your way.


I had pinching today that lasted pretty much the whole morning. Not symptom spotting. :blush: :haha:


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Prepping I love your "not symptom spotting" lol. Crossing everything for you. 
Hmmm.... mornings aren't really an option atm, he's leaving at like 5am and I'm not really a morning person lol. So yea gotta just pounce on him tonight ;) spoke to him hour ago and he's due home soon so fx no combines break down right now :)


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, I agree with the other ladies and just want to say that I am going to keep everything crossed that your BFP is just around the corner. I hope you can talk your OH round over the dog because it sounds like a great idea :hugs:

Cookie, I had no EWCM so I used pre-seed last month and it obviously helped :winkwink: If I was you I would dtd as much as possible and remember that :spermy: can live for up to 5 days so even if you don't :sex: on the exact day then you still have a chance as long as you do it around the time.

Achelois, I have also heard that the first month after a loss means you are extra fertile. I really want this to be your month and I admire your choice to wait to the end of sept to start testing. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Prepping, when are you going to test? Hope that you enjoy that glass of wine at the wedding as it might be your last one for a while :winkwink:

Clara, I am not suffering that much this week. Last week I found it difficult to eat or drink. When i was pregnant with ds I was never sick but I didn't feel sick and off my food for the first couple of months. It should get better when you hit 12 weeks but until then try and eat little and often if you can. Also sleep when ever you can because your body needs it. 

Not told ds yet because I'm not sure he will really understand. When we have the scan picture it will be easier to explain it to him.

I told my boss yesterday and I am really pleased that I did. He was really great about it and now I know that if I need time off or am sick then it has no affect on my sick record. 

I had my first appointment with the midwife today and she told me that I am classed as high risk as I had to have an emergency c-section with ds. She told me I won't get a scan until I am least 12 weeks because they now only do it between 12 -14 weeks so that they can test for downs syndrome. It will probably be the start of Oct. I then have to go back to the midwife at the end of Oct.

My EDD is the 12th April 2012 :happydance: 

I am keeping everything crossed for all you lovely ladies, I have a good feeling that we will see some more BFPs soon.

Sending you all a ton of :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh that's great that you had ur first midwife appt. And EDD 12th April! :happydance: that will be here before you know it :) pleased your not feeling too ill and that ur boss is being supportive :) 
Ewcm has never been a problem for me lol. Just never knew what it was but now I know what it means - doggy dancing salsa club helllllllllo :p


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, Dancing doggy dust your way!!!

*missh*, there you go getting all my hopes up with this glass of wine on the weekend possibly being my last in a while. LoL I won't be testing until I'm at least one day late for AF which is due between Tues and Thurs next week. I only have the one hpt burning a hole in my nightstand and I don't want to waste it. That's awesome about having your first appointment. It wouldn't even matter to me how uneventful an appointment may be, I get all warm fuzzy and pink bunny at the thought of it! :cloud9: Love to hear!


I sneezed and it caused a cramp. How am I supposed to *NOT* symptom spot that? LoL


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol.... sometimes those pesky symptoms are throwing themselves at you :) 
So your gonna test if af hasn't shown on Friday. Fx fx fx for you :)

dusty doggy butt plugs a dancing phahahaha


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for your kind comments :) Congrats on your EDD, that's great news! I hope when the time comes DS will understand and be excited! 
We didn't even get to talk about a Greyhound foster yesterday...meh. 
I don't know if today is going to be much better, this morning alarm went off at 6.10, hubbie then does snooze til about 6.50. I rolled over and asked if he wanted to fill the time between alarms with 'stuff'...to which he shrugged his shoulders! I've had the shrugging shoulders when I tried to initiate things before, but it's really starting to bother me. I asked him if I'd pressured him too much in our 'relaxed' month and he said no. I said I felt I had because I still feel the panic of 'have we had sex enough around fertile time'....He then preceded to tell me maybe I should "give up & it'll just 'happen'" and his head is messed up because he's still on probation at work and not fully confident he'll get it. 
I can understand stress - I'm trying to make a person by myself! But I also am gutted. I have a horrible feeling this is leading to not trying and preventing, even though he said we'll still be ntnp...
Really don't know what's going on. Today or tomorrow should be O day if my previous clomid months are anything to go by (why on earth did I give up temping and peeing on sticks?!)...


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, :hugs: I hope you're able to find some sort of balance. Sounds like you're going through a rough time.

*cookie*, you'd think I'd learn to just ignore everything thrown at me... but no. So I'll just call them "Casual Observations" instead of symptom spotting. :D

how's everyone else doing?? Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> *Grey*, :hugs: I hope you're able to find some sort of balance. Sounds like you're going through a rough time.
> 
> *cookie*, you'd think I'd learn to just ignore everything thrown at me... but no. So I'll just call them "Casual Observations" instead of symptom spotting. :D
> 
> how's everyone else doing?? Hope you're all having a great day!

Loving casual observations Haha. Well sometimes you can't just "ignore" them lol. 

Grey i really hope you feel better soon :hugs: please vent and rant here as much as you want, tgere will always be a hug or 10 waiting for you here :hugs: 

Well I've been stressing all day today. Managed to get DF in the mood last night :) warning you bow, tmi coming up shortly.... don't say I never warned you :) 
As we were, let's say, getting in the mood I got Sharp pains like af on my right side. It was crippling me, but as it was bd time I just tried to ignore it lol. DF was really up for it and, here comes TMI time, let's just say, I was enjoying myself and completely forgot saliva kills spermies :cry: I've been annoyed at myself all day :( then, we doggy danced :happydance: but the pain was still there. After puppy dancing :happydance: I laid back with my pillow, strategically placed might I add lol, the pains came back with avengance :cry: it hurt to raise my right leg and I basically ended up wriggling round fighting the pain. So yea, so much for laying still with my pillow prop. I feel so annoyed, had amazing sex but ruined it all woth saliva and tossing and turning. And what the hell was that pain about. never had that before :( feeling a bit frustrated girlies. 

Sorry for the essay just frustrated. 
I hope your all ok. Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie do you think it could of been ov pains? Don't worry about the salvia. I'm sure it didn't kill all of them! If you did it doggy the spermies won't of had as far to swim so I would't worry about lying with your legs in the air either. Anyway, maybe you can go for a repeat tonight :winkwink:

GreyGirl, maybe you could try a different tactic. You could light loads of candles in your bedroom and give OH a massage. Hopefully some relaxing might set the scene for some :sex: The important thing is that it only takes one time and sperm can live for up to 5 days. If you need to rant this is the place to do it :hugs:

Prepping, 'Casual Observations' are good because when you get your BFP everybody will want to know what your symptoms were, so just think that your doing it for the greater good! 

Achelois, hope your getting some doggy action :winkwink:

Clara, hope your feeling a bit better today :hugs:

I have been working today so I am so tired and I can't wait to do this :sleep:

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku missh. I dunno, felt that it could be a lucky month as we puppy danced with ewcm. Will just have to wait and see but yes I'm def going for round two tonight. I'm currently cooking a nice lasagna for when df gets home..... and I don't cook lol. 

Aww hunni tired from work :( hope you have a lovely nights sleep. :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanku missh. I dunno, felt that it could be a lucky month as we puppy danced with ewcm. Will just have to wait and see but yes I'm def going for round two tonight. I'm currently cooking a nice lasagna for when df gets home..... and I don't cook lol.
> 
> Aww hunni tired from work :( hope you have a lovely nights sleep. :hugs:
> 
> Xxxx

I think it is going to be your lucky month and your df is a lucky man tonight!

xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks sweetie. DF has just got home and switched cowboy builders off in favor of football. Great lol. 
Yea let's hope we get some BDing in tonight lol :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi girlies

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday, had a horrible day :(

Dentist in the morning where they messed up a bit and lost the impression from a previous visit, then tried to do a filling when I wasn't numb yet. Then work was v stressful, I've missed something and need to reply to the client and admit my mistake too. Then spoke to mum, my Gma has decided to stop all dialysis and accept only palliative care meaning she has a week or so of life left at most. Then I had a sharp pain in my tummy, like severe AF and I passed out soon after. My colleagues took me to A and E and then OH came. We were there til late last night. The tests all showed normal, so that's good. Massive relief. Felt really crappy on the tube after that too. Seems my low BP is going to be a problem though.

Hope everyone is ok. Will try and check in later. Still feeling not right so either having a sick day or working from home today.

X


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Sorry I didn't check in yesterday, had a horrible day :(
> 
> Dentist in the morning where they messed up a bit and lost the impression from a previous visit, then tried to do a filling when I wasn't numb yet. Then work was v stressful, I've missed something and need to reply to the client and admit my mistake too. Then spoke to mum, my Gma has decided to stop all dialysis and accept only palliative care meaning she has a week or so of life left at most. Then I had a sharp pain in my tummy, like severe AF and I passed out soon after. My colleagues took me to A and E and then OH came. We were there til late last night. The tests all showed normal, so that's good. Massive relief. Felt really crappy on the tube after that too. Seems my low BP is going to be a problem though.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Will try and check in later. Still feeling not right so either having a sick day or working from home today.
> 
> X

How scary! Glad all normal though :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Greygirl

How are you today? I hope you're feeling a little better too. Sending hugs x


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies
*Clara *- SO pleased everything was ok for you in the end - you must have been terrified ;( Sending you LOTS of love and hugs! Have you got your form from doctors yet for free dental and prescriptions?
*Grey *- sorry you are going through it gorgeous - dont worry - men are rubbish at this baby stuff - just want magic to happen and think that its easy - I think if they truly knew that us girls read and talk about it all 24/7 they would be STUNNED! LOL!
*Cookie *- doggie + great BD session + ewcm = BFP - saliva or not!!! Sounds VERY promising to me - I wouldnt worry too much! ;) 
*MissH *- thanks for all the positivity about fertility etc - I just hope youre right. Glad youve been able to tell the boss and now have your EDD - Easter Bunny for you then?!
*Prepping *- loving the Casual Observations - its SO hard not to.... sneding you lots of positive symptoms.....

Ok - so whats the latest my end? Well, I am still spotting..... not a lot - a tiny amount buy still there and bright red - It did stop for a while but has come back and then nothing and then back - its driving me mad - I want to be back to normal. Am carrying on as normal with life and BDing etc. Assuming my bleed was CD1 again then Monday was the first day of O week and yesterday was O day so we BDd on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday (no doggy though - I think he went a bit mad with that last month and is changing it up!) - 2 x missionary 1 x MoT (hahahaha! Sounds like getting a service LOL!) nothing Wednesday and nothing yesterday.... I did have EWCM on Monday though..... ROLL ON BFPs!!!!

Love, butt pluggs, doggy dancing and casual encounters to you all

A xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, I'd say you can totally just appreciate an awesome boinking session without worry of saliva. Out of the millions of little spermies, the strong ones will survive. The pains sounds like ovulation pain... have you ever had it before? mmmm, lasagna... maybe I should do that up for a nice Friday dinner... :)

*missh*, hope you got some good rest! I guess keeping a record of 'casual observations' puts a little less pressure on me for when I look back and feel like a fool thinking everything was about pregnancy (when it obviously was not).

*Clara*, Oh my! That definately sounds like it would have been scary! I'm so happy that everything seems to be alright right now. A sharp drop in blood pressure can cause some crazy things. When I was a teenager I used to pass out whenever I got real sick... no lasting effects but the biggest worry is passing out and getting hurt in the fall. Be careful hun or I'll have to cross the ocean specifically so I can wrap you in bubble wrap! Make sure you take your time to rest today.
I'm also so sorry to hear about your grandma. I went through that with my grandma in january and my aunt just a couple months ago. All I can say is :hugs:.

*Achelois*, "casual encounters"?? Now you def sound like a service!! LoL Regardless of the spotting, ewcm seems a good sign. I hope your body straightens itself out soon!


_Casual Observations:_ cramping, a mini moody rollercoaster yesterday, woke up at 5:30am slightly nautious (had some water and was fine), pain shot through my boob this morning, feeling... 'wet', weird pinches in side.
Nothing lasting beyond those though. 

Oh this is going to be a fun 4 days. I think I deserve giving myself one of these :dohh:


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping your 'casual observations' sound promising! Not that you're interested of course but I'll keep my fingers Xed just in case;) thanks for the bubble wrap idea! Needed it yesterday, got quite an egg on my head from where I hit the wall on the way down. Very odd waking up, thinking I was in bed but then hearing all my colleagues' voices...!

Achelois, sorry to hear the spotting's muddling you up. Blimmin bodies can be a pain in the arse! Hope it all settles into a proper rhythm soon hun, good about the EWCM though!

Cookie, hope you and DF manage some more doggy lambada but as we all keep telling eachother, it only takes once! I'd never heard that about saliva killing sperm. I'm sure some tough ones make it through unscathed, and they're the ones you want! ;)

Greygirl hope you're feeling more positive. Is that doggy looking after you? Am sending hugs through space x

MissH, very exciting about your EDD! mine's currently the 9th April according to doc but I believe it's earlier as my cycle's shorter than average. I have my first proper appointment Monday 22nd Aug. Can't wait!

As for me: felt tired and sick all day but at least i had the day off. My boss told me he wasnt expecting me to come in after what happened. Had to tell my him this morn and one of the girls I work with yesterday when I passed out. We're at OH's mum's this weekend, just waiting for her to come home and we're telling her... Hope my mum won't be too put out that we've told OH's mum, the Indian takeaway (had to explain no prawns), the yoga teacher, the guy in the healthfood shop, the travel insurance lady, the staff at Tommy's A&E, my boss and my colleague before her!! Oh well, she'll have to deal with it! At least it will be good news in amongst all she's going through with Gma.

All this telling people is making it seem ultra-real!

Happy weekend everyone, hope you have a fab one, happy salsa-ing, doggy dancing butt plugs! And MUCHO baby dust! :dust: xxx

PS we're on page 69, tee hee x


----------



## prepping

Clara, LoL @ the number of people that find out before mum does. I don't think she'd be too upset. ;)


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, like prepping said you need to wrap yourself in bubble wrap! Sometimes people need to know before you actually want them to know. I also feel guilty that my manager knows before my mum but I won't be telling her that he knows! I really hope you get loads of rest this weekend and feel much better. I think the first 12 weeks are the hardest [and the last few when you can no longer see your feet!] so if your not well then you must try and rest. It should be easier now that your work know the situation. So sorry about your Gma :hugs:

Achelois, Prepping, GreyGirl and Cookie I am keeping everything crossed for you this month. I really feel there will be some more BFPs soon so i am looking forward to doing this :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Today I just feel exhausted, it will be another early night for me :sleep:


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg I just wrote q reply to everyone and my fone died and I lost it all :crys: my thumb aches so will retype in a mo :(


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping glad it made you giggle :)

MissH hope you have a good rest. I'm planning on doing the same :)

Cookie that's happened to me before, so frustrating!! 

Well, OH's mum is over the moon! So that's one down, my clan to go next weekend. I'm off to watch the rest of Casino Royale, yum!

Nite x


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara I'm so pleased you got to tell in laws :D and then yours next week :D eeek how exciting. Glad everything was ok with beanie, must of been pretty scary :( 

Hey everyone else. I did huge reply to everyone and lost it all.... stupid phone lol. I will check in properly soon, got cramp in my typing hand atm which isn't helping lol. 
Afm - had ewcm on the 17th so bded 17th and 18th. Puppy danced the night away lol so we shall see lol. 

Missing you all butt plugs and love to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds like everyone's having a busy time! I'm feeling more positive thank you :) Yesterday morning around 4am I woke up to my hubbie 'pressed against me' and we had some good morning :sex:....later on yesterday when I wiped, I had a long string of slightly yellowish CM - is that egg-white if it's slightly yellow? I thoughtit had to be clear....Does that mean I could have O'd yesterday and actually had perfectly timed sex?! 
My dog has been fabulous thanks, he takes good care of me :) 
How are you all? Some good symptoms around here, I'm confident we'll get some more :bfp: s this month guys!!!


----------



## Cookie_88

Awww pleased your feeling better. I'm not sure about the cm to be honest but fx you bded at the perfect time. Pleased your doggy is lookin after you. Any luck with getting another one lol. 
Me and DF just went to a pet shop near us that is huge and has loads of exotic animals. DF just ignores me when we go there cos I want everything Haha. All I left with was grass hoppers for my dragons :( lol. 

I agree, I feel we have some more bfps to come this month. good luck ladies xxxxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, Woo hoo to lots of dancing!!! Everything is crossed that you caught the eggy!

*Clara*, that would be so exciting letting the parents know. :cloud9: 

*Grey*, I gotta say kudos to you waking up at 4am to have some fun. I am not exactly a morning person myself and growl if woken up before my alarm. LoL

*missh*, how's it going? Get some good rest on the weekend?

*Achelois*, Thinkin' 'bout u! :D

Well, my Casual Observations have gone to nil! So with 1 to 3 days left until :witch:, I am already thinking that this is not our month. There's just nothing really of any note going on. I know I'm not out until AF shows, but I'm preparing myself to anticipate next month. And hey, if it is next month that works it'll be just in time for my birthday. Not all bad.

The *only* thing would probably be that I have a bit more CM than normal. Normally I'm completely dry in the days approaching AF. But after the last couple months of trying to analyze CM to come up with :shrug:, I'm not putting all my hopes on it. :winkwink:

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!!!

btw, my siggy says that Backache is common for 12 days past ovulation. I do have a bit of that! ...... buuuuuuuutttttt, it may have more to do with laying tile for several hours yesterday while renovating the bathroom. LoL Darn.


----------



## prepping

I'm feeling like a bit of a nut. :p After writing the post about how I don't feel like this is my month, I took a peek at other threads out there where ppl got their BFPs in the TWW and i have an overwhelming urge to POAS with FMU. Dumb :dohh:.


----------



## Cookie_88

Awww prepping lol. I dunno what to say. On one hand you could poas and get a bfp.... OR.... get a bfn and feel crappy..... I'm not gonna be testing till I'm late from now on lol. but.... its up to you sweetie lol. 
Let us no what you decide to do lol xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping your 12dpo so i would be seriously tempted to use fmu tomorrow to test! I got my BFP at about 13dpo. I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Cookie and GreyGirl, sounds like you both dtd at the best times :happydance: So now your both in the 2ww! I hope the :spermy: are on the journey of a lifetime :winkwink:

Clara, hope you had a relaxing weekend. Glad to hear it went well with the OHs family.

Achelois, hope you had a nice weekend. 

Me: tired, feeling sick, sore boobs, bad skin! Its all in a good cause but I'll be happier when everybody knows so I can explain why I look like crap! 

I won't be getting a scan until I'm about 14 weeks and I wanted to wait to then to tell most people. Was gutted when the midwife said the earliest date I would get a scan was the last week in Sept and we are on holiday then so it will be nearly two weeks later :growlmad: Sorry for moaning.

Anyway, on a positive note I am really excited that people are now in the 2ww. I have a good feeling about this month. It would be amazing to see some more BFPs so i am sending you all a load of :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks missh. I'm just gonna try and go with the flow lol. 
Sucks that your feeling so poorly but like you said, will be well worth it. and having to wait till 14weeks! That's gonna feel like forever, but again, wi be worth it when you get to hear you babies heart beat and see it on the screen. Hope time goes quick for you :) xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Awww pleased your feeling better. I'm not sure about the cm to be honest but fx you bded at the perfect time. Pleased your doggy is lookin after you. Any luck with getting another one lol.
> Me and DF just went to a pet shop near us that is huge and has loads of exotic animals. DF just ignores me when we go there cos I want everything Haha. All I left with was grass hoppers for my dragons :( lol.
> 
> I agree, I feel we have some more bfps to come this month. good luck ladies xxxxx

What kind of dragon you got? My friend has a bearded, it's beautiful. I hope we did! No luck getting another one, def not until he's sorted his probation at work. What would be your perfect pet? I used to keep fancy rats, loved them! I couldn't hack how often they died though! 



prepping said:


> *Grey*, I gotta say kudos to you waking up at 4am to have some fun. I am not exactly a morning person myself and growl if woken up before my alarm. LoL
> 
> Well, my Casual Observations have gone to nil! So with 1 to 3 days left until :witch:, I am already thinking that this is not our month. There's just nothing really of any note going on. I know I'm not out until AF shows, but I'm preparing myself to anticipate next month. And hey, if it is next month that works it'll be just in time for my birthday. Not all bad.
> 
> The *only* thing would probably be that I have a bit more CM than normal. Normally I'm completely dry in the days approaching AF. But after the last couple months of trying to analyze CM to come up with :shrug:, I'm not putting all my hopes on it. :winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!!!
> 
> btw, my siggy says that Backache is common for 12 days past ovulation. I do have a bit of that! ...... buuuuuuuutttttt, it may have more to do with laying tile for several hours yesterday while renovating the bathroom. LoL Darn.

I'd wake up any time of night for :sex: if it meant I had a chance of getting :spermy: in there at the right time! I didn't mind too much cos it was spooning so I could be nice and lazy :haha:
I hope you're 'lack' of symptoms isn't that but your body is just brewing a :bfp: quietly! Hopefully this is your month, fingers crossed! :hugs:



Cookie_88 said:


> Awww prepping lol. I dunno what to say. On one hand you could poas and get a bfp.... OR.... get a bfn and feel crappy..... I'm not gonna be testing till I'm late from now on lol. but.... its up to you sweetie lol.
> Let us no what you decide to do lol xxx

I know the feeling. I'm with you, going to try and wait til after I'm late to test, far too disappointing if I get a :bfn: :( 




misshopefull said:


> Cookie and GreyGirl, sounds like you both dtd at the best times :happydance: So now your both in the 2ww! I hope the :spermy: are on the journey of a lifetime :winkwink:
> 
> Me: tired, feeling sick, sore boobs, bad skin! Its all in a good cause but I'll be happier when everybody knows so I can explain why I look like crap!
> 
> I won't be getting a scan until I'm about 14 weeks and I wanted to wait to then to tell most people. Was gutted when the midwife said the earliest date I would get a scan was the last week in Sept and we are on holiday then so it will be nearly two weeks later :growlmad: Sorry for moaning.
> 
> Anyway, on a positive note I am really excited that people are now in the 2ww. I have a good feeling about this month. It would be amazing to see some more BFPs so i am sending you all a load of :dust:

I'm hoping the :spermy: got there just in time! I _think_ I ovulated the day of the :sex: because I had that big stringy EWCM and nothing since...so hopefully I got it! 

Sorry to hear you have to wait til 14 weeks, hope time flies for you and you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey - I've only just noticed that your picture is a greyhounds nose lol. Always wondered what it was Haha. 
Yes I have 2 bearded dragons. They are beautiful little things and very friendly. Surprising hoe much they attach themselves to you though. They know who we are lol. 
I also have 2 hamsters :) I would love cats and dogs but live in a flat :( and DF has banned me from anymore pets. But my cat is at home with my parents so I get to cuddle her still and then we have 2 dogs so I get my fix when I go home to my parents lol. 
I've always wanted rats but again DF not so keen. If as didn't live in a flat and rent then I would have so many more pets lol. 

I'm so excited you bded at the right time. Here's hoping you get that bfp hunni :) when is af due for you again? Think me, A and you are all due witch around the same time so fx for everyone :) 

Clara - hope your well hunni :) and not feeling too sicky :hugs: 

A - hope you had a relaxing weekend. We are now in the 2ww..... Eeeek :) hope your well sweetie :hugs: 

Butt plugs and puppy dancing to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Grey - I've only just noticed that your picture is a greyhounds nose lol. Always wondered what it was Haha.
> Yes I have 2 bearded dragons. They are beautiful little things and very friendly. Surprising hoe much they attach themselves to you though. They know who we are lol.
> I also have 2 hamsters :) I would love cats and dogs but live in a flat :( and DF has banned me from anymore pets. But my cat is at home with my parents so I get to cuddle her still and then we have 2 dogs so I get my fix when I go home to my parents lol.
> I've always wanted rats but again DF not so keen. If as didn't live in a flat and rent then I would have so many more pets lol.
> 
> I'm so excited you bded at the right time. Here's hoping you get that bfp hunni :) when is af due for you again? Think me, A and you are all due witch around the same time so fx for everyone :)
> 
> Clara - hope your well hunni :) and not feeling too sicky :hugs:
> 
> A - hope you had a relaxing weekend. We are now in the 2ww..... Eeeek :) hope your well sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Butt plugs and puppy dancing to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes, it's my Greyhound's nose :) 
You've got some great pets! I've had loads of different ones over the years, waited my whole life to have a dog though. I miss my rats, here's a collage of them and maybe show your OH to get him on side ;) :)

(Sorry if it's too much OT)
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299488_10150275438783668_502553667_7927173_2401828_n.jpg

This isn't the order I had them, but they all meant a great deal to me. Hollie was the BIGGEST personality and died the youngest, Piper was my special girl and could shimmy up my entire body to get on my shoulder! 

Hope we're all bump buddies!!!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww they are all gorgeous. They just sound so affectionate. Trust me I've tried with DF for ages lol. when I lost my first hammy I begged and begged but the dragons viv is 4ft long so he didn't want a huge cage :( when my first hammy died I got a new cage and got 2 dwarf hamsters but they died after a week :( so I went back to the pet shop moaning and they let ne replace them woth syrians, which was what my first hammy was. But they let me have 2! Lol. I have 2 cages. I got a fluffy ball called Missy and they told me the other one was a male so I called him tango (big ginger ball of fur) was devastated the other day to discover he was actually a she Hehe. But I have been banned from anymore pets :( well for now Haha. DF wants a jack Russell so if he could take it to work with him so ot wasn't left at hone then we would get one, but working on tractors I think little doggy would get hurt somehow. 
I'm going to a fun dog show on Sunday in Essex with my 2 and some friends dogs so that should be fun :) 

God you shouldn't get me talkin animals.... I don't shut up lol


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies

Its been a while since I last posted - sorry been manic at work etc!

Clara I am sorry to hear about Gma..... very hard to accept and difficult for your mum and all of you - thinking of you hunni and sending you lots of love and hugs. Hope you are feeling better now and your BP isnt giving you too much of a hard time.

Cookie - cant believe I am back in the 2ww - still spotting though so wondering if this will screw up my chances... who knows. Will have to wait and see and I am definitely not going to test until I am very late. I also said no to symptom spotting but, if I am honest, I have a lot of the symptoms I had last time. Spots like a teenager and very windy (LOL!)..... will have to wait and see..... really want a sticky BFP this month! Would be lovely if all the rest of us could get them this month then we could change to another new thread talking about all our symptoms on the "other side!"

Grey - good to hear you are feeling as bit more positive. Regarding your EWCM if you can stretch between your fingers for more than 2cm and its more clear than anything - thats the stuff you are looking for!

Prepping - thanks for your thoughts sweetie - loving your casual observations... I honestly didnt think for one second I could be preggers when I did my test and got a positive. I mean I had symptoms but in my head I just thought it was me wishing it so much I was causing the symptoms and it turned out it wasnt! Fingers xd for you though hunni 

MissH - Cant believe you have to wait until 14 weeks for scan thats boo!!! But on the upside at lease by then you will be well into your pregnancy and know all is good. The time will fly for everyone else when you tell them because they will only have 5 months left before bump arrives! I remember starting to have the sore bbs thing and I have to say I was shocked as to how horrible that felt - always of an evening when I removed the scaffolding getting ready for bed....

Cookie & Grey - if you two had it your way you would have a zoo at your homes!

Sending you LOTS of love, butt plugs and doggy dancing as well as lots of baby dust

Hugs to you all

A xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A my sweetie ive missed you. I have everything crossed so tight for you. I no you said that you won't ss but sounding good if you feel how you did last time. I'm praying you get your sticky bean :hugs: 

I have no symptoms lol. But yes I would have a zoo if DF let me lol 

Clara hope your doing ok hunni :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi lovely ladies

Thanks for all your get better wishes, I've just had a quick scan through to catch up. I've been feeling pretty poorly to be honest, staying conscious is very hard! Been really sicky, dizzy, tired and had a lot of painful tummy cramps. I'm back at work today and feeling bit better but just want to sleep. Am wearing Sea Bands which have helped the nausea a bit. Getting on the tube was a bit scary though, it's so hot and crowded. Had my first appointment with the midwife yesterday. They couldn't get any blood out of my arms (blood pressure?) so I have to go back tomorrow. Other than that it went ok. So many questions! All my symptoms are apparently normal yet extreme. So just gotta put up with it for now. Like you say MissH though, it's for a good cause. Hope you feel more like your old self soon too. 

Good to see some 'casual observations' happening! Cookie and Gregirl, I'm with you on the animals thing! When we have a house and garden I'm getting some pets! Prepping, my 'casual observations' came and went leading up to my BFP. the CM you mentioned sounds v similar to my experience too. I don't want to get your hopes up but things sound positive :)

A good to have you back hun! I can so relate to the pain of 'removing the scaffolding'! Fingers crossed for your sticky bean soon.

Anyway back to work :( My boss is aware now so at least I can say that I need fresh air or a rest and he'll understand :)

Love, butt plugs, doggy tanga and babydust to all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara I'm sorry your having such a rough time but atleast its all normal and will be worth it. Really hope you feel better soon. In regards to pets, you will need them for baby to enjoy too lol. 
Hope works looking after you xxx


----------



## prepping

It's a quickie for me right now as things are a bit hectic at the moment. Will come back for personals when my mind has settled.

So I did it this morning. Against my better judgement, I woke up 2 hrs before my alarm went off and couldn't get testing out of my head. I ended up doing it because 1) I _really_ needed to pee, and 2) I was having waking-dreams where I had gotten up to test at least 5 different times before I even got out of bed. As expected, it was a great big fat glaring negative. 

Not out until AF, I know. But really, I've already moved on to next month. Today I am hit with a massive B----- attack. I think I only spoke to DH this morning in growls. So I would say that I can expect :witch: within the next day or so. 

But hey, it means I don't have a test burning a hole in my nightstand anymore so I will be a "normal" person next month who doesn't test until she's late. And it will be just in time for my birthday, which is kinda neat. Maybe even meant to be.

:thumbup:

p.s. when re-reading my post after saving it, is it wrong that I found that little witch smiley to be super annoying? Look at that smug little smile! grrr.


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping. Sorry about your bfn :( but love that your looking forward to next month :) a birthday bfp would be awsome too :D 

Yea I know what you mean about that smug witch. Goooo awayyyyyy :)


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping: sorry you got a BFN but I love your attitude. Enjoy some :wine: 

GreyGirl, Cookie and Achelois try and enjoy your 2ww by having all the things you won't be allowed when you get a BFP. Thats what i did last month and it took my mind of things [a bit!].

Clara, I am so pleased you told work as it makes life much easier for you. I would hate to get the tube to work, i did it for a year and I hated it and I wasn't even pregnant! I hope you manage to get a seat on the tube. Hopefully you might feel a bit better when you get to 12 weeks. 

I'm looking forward to an early night :sleep:

:hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh I hope your resting as much as you can :D just think it will be amazing holding your new baby for the first time. Sooooooo excited for both you and Clara :D 

Yea I'm enjoying myself and I'm surprisingly ok. No symptoms and not really looking for them. Lol. I feel pretty chilled and I'm surprised with myself lol. Normally I'm looking for anything and everything but I'm just going with the flow lol. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Much love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

You guys will love this. Here's me saying I'm just going with the flow.... 
Yet I just found myself with the argos catalog looking at cots, moses baskets and baby furniture. Didn't even realise what I was doing until it was too late! Haha. well atleast I kinda no what I want now then lol


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha Cookie I've just been looking too! They give you so much marketing stuff at the hospital, this ginormous bag full of leaflets, coupons and samples, most of which I don't want as we want to use products that are as natural as possible so Pampers, dettol and fairy can bog off!

Prepping, sorry about your BFN but I had one just before my BFP and AF hasn't shown her (mean, ugly, smug) face yet so you're still in. Great attitude though hun, love it :)

MissH, yep the tube sucks, I had thought of leaving my job and getting something closer but I need to stay now to get maternity pay! I am praying all this crappiness goes by 12 weeks (before would be nice!) as I just feel HORRIBLE all the time. I so want to just enjoy it but instead I've had to take another day off work as I almost passed out in the street-luckily OH came to blood test with me so he was there to catch me. I feel sick constantly and I cannot stand the sight of hardly any foods. It's an ordeal forcing myself to eat so I don't pass out. Any advice welcome! Even the thought of Ginger makes me sick which is what everyone suggests (I bought 3 boxes of Ginger chews and can't eat them!) at least (touch wood) the cramps are a little more bearable. So sorry for the rant ladies. I just can't wait to be able to get on with everyday things without feeling so weak and sick.

On the plus side, OH has been amazing. He's really looking after me to the point I just feel guilty and lazy as he's happily cooking me meals (preparing food just puts me off before I even try it!) he's done lots of washing, he rubs my tummy when it hurts and is just generally sympathetic, waving away all my 'I'm sorry I'm such a mess' comments. I can't wait to feel better to pay him back. All that and he's not even getting any sex!! I'm just not up to it right now :( God I'm crying now. Hormones I hate you.

Sorry again for ranting. I'm repeating the mantra 'it will all be worth it' in my head.

Greygirl, your ratties are gorgeous! I had a rat called Buddy once. They're incredibly affectionate and intelligent aren't they? Buddy used to sit on my shoulders and hold on to my hair, occasionally wrapping his tail around my neck for balance. I think he liked it up there so he could see what was going on!

Achelois, how you doing? Hope the spotting is stopping so you have a better idea of where you stand. Thanks for your words re: Gma. She's not been have dialysis as she requested and has started to get v tired. Nurses come to check up on her and the hospice people have been in to talk about the next step once she cannot look after herself. Mum said she appears much more relaxed now she's made the decision. I guess it's still a scary prospect though. I'm seeing her at the weekend.

Anyway, thanks for listening lovely ladies. Not sure what i'd do without you xxx

Butt plugs, doggy dust and baby dancing! ;) xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, way to go on not feeling all symptom crazy. Checking things out is fine enough imo! Actually, just yesterday I was trying to plan the paint colours for our guest bedroom (aka baby room). We're a little ahead of the game I'd say.

*missh*, oh you bet I'll be having a some wine on the weekend. And hot tub. Always a great pair in the beginning of a cycle. ;)

*Clara*, okay so as for ginger... have you tried chopping it up and boiling it in water? Makes a nice ginger tea. Or pickled ginger changes things up a bit. There's candied ginger too but I'm not a big fan of that because of the sugar. Also, having it more than say once or twice in a week can get old real fast. Your hubby sounds wonderful! Way to go!
As for gma, just the fact that you'll be there for this weekend will likely mean the most. That's all we could do for my gma and my aunt when they were in hospices. Knowing they always have someone there with them.

I'm good today! :thumbup: stupid mood flare up yesterday morning sucked. All I could do is laugh at myself in the afternoon. Even the cat made me feel bad about it as I pushed him off the counter, he goes flying, immediately comes and wipes against my leg and trots away. Felt like a first class jack arse. :p the negative aura sent a run up my pantyhose first thing in the morning too.
But anywho, today I'm feeling great. Just waiting for AF to show. If it comes tomorrow it means I'm back to my 28 day regular cycle -- so that's alright. I've got the first full week in September to have some good doggy dancing, the Sept 10th wedding drinks and hotel weekend, and I have a paid weekend up in cottage country with a girlfriend (hubby working) on the 24th weekend which will be ideal to either know that I won't be drinking because AF didn't show, or know I can totally have drinks with my best friend because she did show. And of course there's my Bday on the 27th. The timing is really perfect all the way around.

butt dust, doggy plugs, and baby wishes :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg prepping I actually laughed my butt off when you saod about your cat going flying off the counter Haha. they are so forgiving. Pleased your feeling so good. Looks like you have a fun packed month ahead of you. I'm also going away on the 24th to a cottage for a week. Can't wait. 

Clara - sorry to hear you feel so rotten. I was going to say about the ginger tea but thats all I know. Sorry to hear gma not too good but atleast she seems more relaxed now and I'm sure she's going to be thrilled to see you at the weekend. Annnnnd..... you get to tell your family your amazing news so have that to look forward to too. Big :hugs: 

Doggy dancing salsa clubs xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, I feel your pain! :hugs: I am struggling to find things I want to eat. The best advice I can give you is try very plain foods such as toast, rich tea biscuits, ready salted crisps, rice and try to have a little bit of something regularly. 

Prepping, me on the oh discussed ttc back in 2010 and I said my ideal due date would be April/May/June 2012. Well my due date is in April 2012 so it was what I wanted orginally [before I got so impatient!]. Hopefully your timing will be perfect for your BFP.

Cookie, my 2 year old loves the argos catalog. We had a lovely time the other day looking at it, him telling me everything he wanted out of it [toy section, fireman sam!]

:dust:


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, yep, nothing like animals to put things in perspective. We have the 2 dogs and 3 cats so there's always at least one of them being a nut. Like my 10 month puppy kept getting in my way when I was getting ready because his ball kept "accidentally" rolling in front of me. So there he is hunched down with his butt in the air in pounce mode looking at ball, me, ball, me, ball, me. How can you get upset at that silly face. 

That's awesome to be going away for a week! nice! I'm looking forward to my little weekends away. It's been a busy summer!

*missh*, so maybe there's something to be said about the 'ideal'. We've never talked about a specific due date range that's best for us... I guess if September worked out and it plunked us into a May/June due date, it would be nice to relax and enjoy the spring turning to summer. Perfect time to be going out for walks. Okay, you've sold me. September it is. :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha missh me and my sister used to sit with it for hours when we were kids and take it in turn to pick something we wanted on EVERY page. God I was a sad child lol. 

Thats awsome your due date is what you originally wanted. Hope your doing ok hun xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> *cookie*,yep, nothing like animals to put things in perspective. We have the 2 dogs and 3 cats so there's always at least one of them being a nut. Like my 10 month puppy kept getting in my way when I was getting ready because his ball kept "accidentally" rolling in front of me. So there he is hunched down with his butt in the air in pounce mode looking at ball, me, ball, me, ball, me. How can you get upset at that silly face.
> 
> That's awesome to be going away for a week! nice! I'm looking forward to my little weekends away. It's been a busy summer!

aww your pup sounds so cute :) exactly they never lose the puppy eyes, even when their 10yrs old lol. My parents pom x just hits you until you stroke him lol. 

Yea i cant wait to get away, sharing a cottage with my parents so get to see them too and the dogs are coming. Last time we went away the pom x was so excited to see me on his holidays he stuck by me every night and came for sleep overs in our room Haha. DF wasn't so chuffed as JD got all the cuddles in bed lol xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad you're feeling relaxed Cookie :) 

Your OH sounds brilliant Clara! 

Glad you're feeling better prepping :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks grey. How are you doing. Horrid weather today :( wishing I could have a duvet day lol xxxx


----------



## prepping

We've had some pretty crazy weather here too! It was torrential thunderstorms last night that seemed to cover everything within a 5 hr drive radius. And with all that rain you would think it would take care of the humidity, but nope. Now it's just cooler with the same humidity.

I have good news! AF came today which means I had a 28 day cycle! I'm normal again :). Gives me some good experience as I now think that on CD14 when I had *thought* I had already O'd but had a wave of ewcm, that may be the money shot for this cycle! So if I have a few days of some ewcm, then dry on CD13, I should keep going as I may hit it on the head for O the next day with another wave of ewcm.

Bring it on September!


----------



## Cookie_88

Yay 28day cycle. Onwards and upwards hey hunni :D 
Hope you manage to figure out o day. Lots of baby dust for your next cycle hunni xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping yay! Glad your cycle is sorting itself and you're happy for AF to arrive. Onwards and upwards like you say, hope September's your lucky month :)

Cookie, ahhh duvet days, I love those! This weather does make you wanna hunker down doesn't it!

Well I'm feeling a bit better, managed work yesterday (just!) and the cramps are lessening. Still a bit sicky though but that's a good sign I guess. Told my parents last night, they're thrilled, especially with all the bad news lately with Gma etc. Dad was talking about all the jobs mum kept finding for him so I said 'I have another one for you, and you mum' dad groaned in a jokey way and then they asked what so I said 'grandad, grandma!' they looked blank for a second (like 2 stunned bunnies!) and then it clicked and they congratulated us and cried! Aw love them, they're so happy!

Anyway, have a fantastic day all, lots of baby dust is being sprinkled on your tummies x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara. That's so lovely. So pleased they were so happy for you both. Your gonna be an amazing mummy. Always think, when your going through a tough time some good news always comes along to brighten everyone's day. :) 

Well as for me. I completely over slept this morning so had a huge panic and ran out the door. Took me a few hours to wake up lol. Bent over and smacked my head on a bench when I got back up so have a pounding head and feel a bit dizzy BUT a customer brought in a huge chocolate cake for us and its soooo good lol. So feeling better now. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day :) 
Doggy butt plugs xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ouch Cookie! Hope you're ok!! X


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you're on the mend Cookie :)


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm ok, its just been one of those days. Head is just sore and got a lovely bump lol. shame its on my head and not my tummy hey :p 
How are you grey? Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

So my sister was quite excited too. She screamed in my ear while throwing her arms around me then burst into tears. According to her kids she skipped around the living room for a few hours after! 

One (predictable) side effect of telling my mother however is that most of Devon now knows and the news made it to Australia where my Auntie lives! 

Hope you're all having a great weekend, love and butt plugs x


----------



## misshopefull

Just checking in quickly because we have people staying this weekend and I have a really horrible cold again so generally feeling rubbish :growlmad:

Hope your all having a lovely weekend. I'll catch up with everybody soon :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Just checking in quickly because we have people staying this weekend and I have a really horrible cold again so generally feeling rubbish :growlmad:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend. I'll catch up with everybody soon :hugs:

Get better soon MissH! That's horrid xx :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hope you feel better soon missh :hugs: 

Aww Clara love the sisters reaction. Hope you can still hear in that ear after all the screaming lol. 
Hope you've had a relaxing weekend hun. 

I've been to a dog show today. Entered my parents cute yorkie puppy in to prettiest female dog class.... along with 150 other dogs lol. So yea we won nothing but was fun. Shattered now though. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the bank holiday weekend. Butty plugs galore xxxx


----------



## prepping

Hi All! How's everyone doing?? I've been quite busy over the last while.... not in the butt plugs and doggy dancing way quite yet.... but soon enough. :) (well, at least for one of those :haha:)

*cookie*, Bugger about the bump. I actually did the same thing earlier today. *ouch!* How's everything going otherwise?? You're firmly in the 2ww now aren't you?

*Clara*, that's so awesome about your sister and parents reactions to finding out!! Sounds like it would have been a lot of fun. Good to hear you're feeling a bit better. 

*missh & Achelois, and Grey, * All good in your worlds?

So, now I'm in our fourth month! DH had a gut feeling about this month from the start... i'd find out right before my bday... got a few stars lined up for this one!
Have to say though, the first 2 weeks are pretty calm and relaxed compared to the last 2 weeks. And it looks like it'll be a busy month so maybe, just maybe, I'll be a little too distracted and won't be analyzing anything and everything this time around. :winkwink:


----------



## Achelois

Morning girls!!
Hope you're all well?! I've been very busy with work and weekend away this weekend and next so apologies for not checking in sooner!
I did a test on Saturday and got a bfn but not due af (i think) until this Saturday so hoping it was just too early?!? Am feeling horrendously tired and really trying bot to symptom spot but it's so difficult! Want that bfp so badly this month. The thing is because of everything that happened last month I'm actually not 100% sure of when af is due but going by what I've read start of bleeding was cd1 which would mean this Saturday!! May crack and poas tomorrow. Want to but don't want to a) tempt fate and b) be severely disappointed. 
Hope you're all doing ok. Missh sorry to hear you felt rubbish and clara lovely news about how the family reacted. Not long now and you can tell all your friends too! Cookie your af is due this week isn't it?! Are you poas? 
Prepping and grey, hope all is good with you both too. Prepping it would be lovely I'd you got a bfp for your birthday what anlovely present!
Anyway, love & butt pluggs to you all and lots of baby dust

a xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all :) 
I think I'm due af the same time as you A...I did a test this morning and unsurprisingly it was a :bfn:. I have hope this month still because I've had slightly sore (o)(o) from a few days past O...normally they don't appear until just before the :witch:...but then last month I had sensitive nipples and I only had that last time I was pregnant, so maybe I'm not this month either. I can't guarantee I can get more clomid and I don't want to be drilled, but might be my only hope...


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, hope your head is better now. When is the witch due?

Clara, loving the reactions from your family! Have you got a date for your first scan yet? Hope your feeling ok.

Prepping, it all sounds positive for Septmeber being your month! It sounds like the timing would be perfect for you so get doggy dancing!!

GreyGirl, if the witch isn't due until Saturday then it probably is to early. A few days can make a big difference so try to stay positive :hugs:

Achelois, sounds like you tested quite early so I would totally ignore the results of that test. As hard as it is it might be better to wait to Saturday morning to test :hugs:

I am excited that we might be getting some more BFP soon! Sending you all some :dust:

Told my mum at the weekend as she was staying with us. She was shocked but very excited! 

My cold has nearly gone but I have just feel so sick, drained and tired. Fell asleep at 9.30pm last night and woke at 8am this morning. Phoned in sick at work today so I am spending my 3rd day on the sofa! 8 weeks tomorrow so I hope this feeling passes soon.


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies hope your all well. 

A - I think you tested too soon hunni. hang in there sweetie, hoping you get your bfp and sticky bean this time hunni :hugs: 

Prepping - hoping the lucky feeling this month works and you enjoy a month of relaxed doggy dancing. 

Grey - again fx you tested too early. Hoping the sore (o)(o) are your bfp sign. Fx fx fx 

Missh - hope you feel better soon. 8weeks already. Going quick hun :) 

Afm. I am due the witch on Friday. I haven't tested and won't unless I'm late. Can't stand them bfns lol. I haven't had any symptoms thou so not feeling I could be. Only thing I have noticed is I've been extremely tired this past week. Like a walking zombie most of the time and had a lot of dizzy spells today. Who knows. Just going with the flow. This month I no we DTD at the perfect time but don't know. Will see what happens. 

Hope everyone's ok. Butty plugs and baby dust galore to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*Ach, Grey & Cookie*, I didn't realize all of you are all so close with your 2WW this time around! Super happy sparkly dust plugs to all of you! 

*missh*, omg it's already 8 weeks? wow.... time flies!

Gotta go, all good here, pregnancy is in the air. I'm breathing deep. :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooh I'm so excited that you're all 2wwing at similar times! I want to sprinkle a ton of dust over you all, baby powder scented and extra sparkly!

MissH, hope your cold is better. I am feeling your pain on the sicky drained tired front! My scan is September 20th, just after I'm back from holiday (hope I feel better by then!)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all, I have a good feeling about this month...

Love, butty plugs and mountains of lovely baby dust to you!

I'm off for a lie down!

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

PS I got a BFN a couple of days before my two BFPs so hang in there A and Grey! A couple of days can make all the difference.

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara I hope your resting lots. Loved baby powder scented baby dust lol. 
Prepping I'm sure we will have some more bfp announcements soon :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Ok so did another test last night and BFN!!!!!! AGAIN! Not doing any more...... still spotting from m/c and thats concerning me more to be honest. Going to wait until next week as 4 weeks this Friday since it all happened and if still happening off to docs to see whats going on?!

hope you are all ok & all you others waiting for BFPs have some fun news soon!

A xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A hunni I hope everythings ok. I think your right with goin to the docs if it carries on. For peace of mind too really. Sending you big :hugs: don't give up hunni. Love and butty plugs xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hugs to you Achelois, that's poo :( Yes a visit to doc will put your mind at rest. Its still soon after what happened, maybe your body needs a little time to readjust. Hang in there sweetie, I'm sure it will happen when it's the right time xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I agree with you Clara. It will happen A sweetie. Big hugs and kisses A. 

I feel crampy today so I think witch is preparing to mount her broom :( just been so tired and had some pinky tinged cm these past few days. Oh well, when you've been ttc as long as me you get used to it lol. 

Hope everyone else is ok. How you doing Clara hunni xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hang in there Cookie, it must be your month soon, :hugs:

I'm ok, just sicky and lethargic. Had a better day yesterday but then had v upset tummy and am so washed out today. I called work and said I'd work from home as I couldn't face standing on the tube. Hopefully my 'baby on board' tube badge will come soon so people will let me sit!

Can't wait to feel better, I'm trying not to be too miserable but feeling sick all the time, tired all the time, dizzy most of the time and not wanting to eat or drink anything is not that much fun! Poor OH, he must wonder why he bothered. Well am around 9 weeks so hopefully it will all feel better in 3 weeks time, so people keep telling me. Supposedly, nausea is a good sign of a healthy sprog too. Mine must be super healthy!

Anyway, lots of hugs to you all, keep smiling, dusty dawg plugs!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara. You and missh are really suffering with sickness. I really hope it passes soon so you can really enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs: aww I love the idea of baby on board badges. Just hope people take note of it and you can be safe on the tube. 

Yea I no lol. But I'm ok. I think after going through a tough few weeks with DF I'm just pleased to have him back lol. Just enjoying being together. But of course a bfp would be the icing on the cake. It's DFs bday next wed so would be cool to give him a bfp but if not then we will troop on as usual lol. 

Just tellin myself it will happen... one day... sooner rather than later I hope lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Will be keeping my fingers crossed hunni xx


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, I really hope the second tri is a little easier for you... but from what I hear, heartburn, kicks in the bladder, and all the other fun pregnancy symptoms that happen may be just as much fun as nausea. Yay! :hugs:

*cookie*, Loving the attitude. :flower: And really, it's still early and pinkish cm may not be a bad thing at all. But either way, enjoy your time with DH! I'm sure you can give him a great b'day to remember.

*Achelois*, Step away from the pee sticks. Give yourself a rest and a break from worry and disappointment. You still have a chance as you're still 3 days away from AF (I think?), and even if this isn't your month it just gives your body time to straighten itself out to be strong for what's coming. big big :hugs:

SO now it's time for the doggy plug baby dust butt dancing to begin!!! We'll give it a go every other day for the next couple times, and then game on for next week. Excited! Going to absoutely surround my egg with a troop of about 100 million. Fight on soldiers! :haha:


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha prepping you made me giggle. You get them spermies up there ready to pounce on that eggy. Your attitude is fab and I really hope you get that bfp this time round hunni. 

Yea I no im not out till the witchy comes but will see what happens lol. Still extremely tired and had only a couple of dizzy spells today. We shall see lol :) 

Lots of doggy dancing butty plugs baby dust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

Oh ya, they'll be setting up camp for sure. 

If you're doing everything right like eating and drinking enough and getting decent sleep, then being tired and having dizzy spells may lead to something positive.... I so hope so for you!


----------



## Cookie_88

We shall see lol. Tryin not to symptom spot but i can't ignore constantly tired and dizzy spells lol. We shall see hun. DF is out tonight for end of harvest meal with work and has taken the car and I really want chocolate. Lol. Just trying to decide how much I want chocolate as can't be bothered to move lol xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, hope those :spermy: are super strong!

Cookie, I thought the witch was on her way for me last month, and look what happened!

Achelois, you got a BFP before and you will get one again. It might of been to early when you tested so I would just ignore the results.

GreyGirl, any news?

Clara, its so exciting that you have your scan date! I am going away on the 26th Sep and the midwife told me that was also the earliest date I would get my scan for because i will be 12 weeks that week :growlmad: They will only scan between 12 and 14 weeks. 

She told me it is unlikely that I will even get my date for the scan before I go away and that I had to phone them the week before. I would love to have my scan before my holiday but the midwife told me there is no chance :nope:

Good luck with your 'baby on board' badge, if it doesn't work make a big show of looking like your going to puke and make sure your standing over some business mans expensive looking shoes! A paper bag to be sick in may help this image. I'm sure you'll clear a few seats :winkwink:

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh it sucks that you've got to wait til after your holiday to have your scan. But something nice to look forward to and clear the holiday blues lol. 

Well I've had a few cramps today and starting to feel bloated so I think she's coming. I've also had pinky/browny cm today. Sorry TMI lol. But I also had that last month before the witch. We shall see what tomorrow brings I guess :) 

Good luck and gallons of babydust to everyone waiting. A I'm really hoping you get your bfp soon but like missh said, you've already done it once so it will happen hunni. Big big :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, I don't want to get too excited.... but I can't help but think that you may have some good news coming soon! What you describe really could go either way, and I'm willing it to go the bfp route! super duper dust!

*missh*, I *love* your suggestion for Clara. :haha: too funny. Sounds like you've already planned ahead just in case you need to resort to making a scene! Even I am looking forward to your scan date!


"You know you're TTC when"... you feel a little cheated when OH turns into stamina man without a big ending. :haha: Darn! Geez, it's not something that would have phased me in the past as long as everyone had a good time, but c'mon! I'm trying to stockpile swimmers here! :p
We'll have to call yesterday a practice run and go for gold tonight.
(So happy I have you girls to talk to about this TMI stuff!)


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww bless prepping. A practice run is ok. Just look at it like he's saving up to hit gold tonight. ;) 
I know what you mean about good to share the TMI stuff with eachother. I think my best mate would look at me strange if I said some of the stuff I say on here to her.... and she's a midwife lol. 

I dunno hunni, have felt very floaty today lol. best way to describe it Haha. Manager at work has commented on how tired I've been but I'm just putting it down to needing a holiday. I don't no. I'm fighting the urge to poas. I think another bfn will make me crack lol. so will just see what happens I guess. My mind is telling me witch will show but my heart does have a spark of hope. I don't have sore (o)(o)s though lol. Anyways I'm rambling now Haha. 

Hope your all ok and prepping get them spermies loaded lol xxxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie_88 said:


> Hope your all ok and prepping get them spermies loaded lol xxxx

locked and loaded. :gun: actually, loaded and locked is better order.
(always wondered why there would be a smiley with guns)
:p

And you for sure deserve a day or two off coming up. Whether it's when you get your BFP or not. :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. I love the smiley with guns. Made me giggle. And yes loaded and locked is much better lol. Fx you have a lucky month :hugs: 

Yes I def need some time off lol. Got my holiday at the end of the month and can't wait. I have 14working days to go but 3weeks til I go :D 
Another TMI moment but when I went to the loo when I got home my undies had quite a bit pinky/browny cm on them. Kinda like when you just finish af. so yea I think she's deff coming. If she does show I am going to get the iron tablets out to try and stop this tired sluggish feeling :D 

Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping you made me laugh with your 'stock pile swimmers' comment. Hope you get a double dose tonight :winkwink:

Cookie, I am keeping everything crossed that you are having a BFP sign and not the evil witch :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

misshopefull said:


> Prepping, hope those :spermy: are super strong!
> 
> Cookie, I thought the witch was on her way for me last month, and look what happened!
> 
> Achelois, you got a BFP before and you will get one again. It might of been to early when you tested so I would just ignore the results.
> 
> GreyGirl, any news?
> 
> Clara, its so exciting that you have your scan date! I am going away on the 26th Sep and the midwife told me that was also the earliest date I would get my scan for because i will be 12 weeks that week :growlmad: They will only scan between 12 and 14 weeks.
> 
> She told me it is unlikely that I will even get my date for the scan before I go away and that I had to phone them the week before. I would love to have my scan before my holiday but the midwife told me there is no chance :nope:
> 
> Good luck with your 'baby on board' badge, if it doesn't work make a big show of looking like your going to puke and make sure your standing over some business mans expensive looking shoes! A paper bag to be sick in may help this image. I'm sure you'll clear a few seats :winkwink:
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies :hugs:

No news yet, testing again tomorrow...Sorry you won't be able to get any early scan, hope you can!



Cookie_88 said:


> Missh it sucks that you've got to wait til after your holiday to have your scan. But something nice to look forward to and clear the holiday blues lol.
> 
> Well I've had a few cramps today and starting to feel bloated so I think she's coming. I've also had pinky/browny cm today. Sorry TMI lol. But I also had that last month before the witch. We shall see what tomorrow brings I guess :)
> 
> Good luck and gallons of babydust to everyone waiting. A I'm really hoping you get your bfp soon but like missh said, you've already done it once so it will happen hunni. Big big :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

I hope it's not signs of af for you :hugs:



prepping said:


> "You know you're TTC when"... you feel a little cheated when OH turns into stamina man without a big ending. :haha: Darn! Geez, it's not something that would have phased me in the past as long as everyone had a good time, but c'mon! I'm trying to stockpile swimmers here! :p
> We'll have to call yesterday a practice run and go for gold tonight.
> (So happy I have you girls to talk to about this TMI stuff!)

I know the exact same feeling... :hugs:



Cookie_88 said:


> Aww bless prepping. A practice run is ok. Just look at it like he's saving up to hit gold tonight. ;)
> I know what you mean about good to share the TMI stuff with eachother. I think my best mate would look at me strange if I said some of the stuff I say on here to her.... and she's a midwife lol.
> 
> I dunno hunni, have felt very floaty today lol. best way to describe it Haha. Manager at work has commented on how tired I've been but I'm just putting it down to needing a holiday. I don't no. I'm fighting the urge to poas. I think another bfn will make me crack lol. so will just see what happens I guess. My mind is telling me witch will show but my heart does have a spark of hope. I don't have sore (o)(o)s though lol. Anyways I'm rambling now Haha.
> 
> Hope your all ok and prepping get them spermies loaded lol xxxx

Hope you've got a :bfp: coming, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo grey. I'm excited your testing tomorrow. Crossing everything for you sweetie. We've got to get some more bfps in here ladies. Fxfxfxfxfx for you all. 

Thankyou missh. We shall see lol. I'm just going to sit and wait it out lol. Xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

:bfn: :(


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww grey :hugs: when is af due hunni xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

probably tomorrow or day after :(


----------



## Clara cluck

Grey :( but it may be too early Hun. As I keep saying, I did one a couple of days early and it was BFN then a few days later, hey presto. I am not sure these tests are really as accurate as they claim when you test early. Maybe wait and see if the witch comes. What are your casual observations today?

Hugs xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Exactly Clara. She's right grey. Your not out til the witch shows so fx she doesn't turn up. :hugs: 
Afm. Witch due today. Still dizzy but have had some pinky cm so I think she's coming. We shall see xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl I hope it was too early. Fx that the witch stays away :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie If she turns up remember that :wine: is unlimited! :wine: :wine: :wine:

Hope she stays away :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Trust me missh I will be hitting it if it shows. I have a bottle of Blueberry vodka that I have my eye on if she shows. I keep smelling the bottle as its just sooooooo good lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie my fingers are crossed that the ugly little witch stays away. I agree with MissH, if she comes then let the vino flow! (and have one for us!)

Grey, hang in there, Witch, butt out- you're not wanted here!

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol trust me I will have plenty for you guys if she shows. Shes not here yet but had a little more pinky cm so I guess she's about to make an appearance lol. Xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone :hugs: I'm testing again tomorrow, and everyday until the :witch: shows her ugly mug, or I get a :bfp:...I'm not in this group for nothing! ;)


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks everyone :hugs: I'm testing again tomorrow, and everyday until the :witch: shows her ugly mug, or I get a :bfp:...I'm not in this group for nothing! ;)

Bless you Grey! You made me giggle :) Good luck girlie x

Well 'Operation Stay Conscious' failed again today. I can't wait to stop feeling so rubbish. OH was with me so no damage thank goodness. Went to bed for an hour (luckily working at home) but still feel like I could sleep longer. I think I've lost weight cos I hate everything. All food tastes and smells vile. So blimmin fed up I wanna cry. Well that's me, sorry, rant over, back to work :( At least it's the weekend tomorrow :)

Hope you're all feeling good :)

Have a beautiful weekend ladies x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara. Your having a tough time with it all. I really hope it passes and you get to really enjoy being pregnant. Here's a huge :hugs: for you and sending lots of kisses too xxxx. 

Grey love it. Really hope it was just too early and that you get that bfp :hugs:
Well Afm. As predicted the witch has just shown her butt ugly face. im ok. A little disappointed as had dreamt of wrapping a babygrow up for DF for his bday. But no luck.... I guess the positive part of this is I can finally take advantage of my Blueberry vodka and will have a few for you girlies too xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I am so sorry that she got you :hugs: Drink the whole bottle and enjoy every mouthfull!

GreyGirl, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Clara, I know how you feel! I am so sick of feeling sick! Finding something I want to eat is a daily battle. The only thing I really love at the moment is oranges. Felt so sick from hunger today I had a couple of plain digestives which helped. My energy levels are zero :nope: I am hoping I only have a few more weeks of this :wacko:


----------



## prepping

*grey*, just like I said to Ach the other day, step away from the pee sticks! I believe the stats are around 80% accurate 2 days before AF expected. That's a whole 20% chance of not being able to pick up on anything. That's a big variable! Wait it out as annoying as it is. We've all got our fingers and toes crossed for you!

*Clara*, wow you really are having a hard time with the fainting spells! Any advise given on how to correct that? More iron rich foods maybe? Eating more often in general and drinking lots and lots of water? Rest up, you only have a couple more weeks until the placenta takes over the job of nourishing your little bean. I bet you'll feel lots better at that point.

*cookie*, I'm so so so so hoping that the :witch: stays away for you! Grrrr, Don't want to be seeing her smug little face!


Stamina Man did not show up last night, so I'm good on that front! :haha: It's a long weekend for us here so I'm looking forward to eating my steak medium rare, having some dippy eggs (runny yolk), and having whatever seafood I feel like. Oh ya, and alcohol! Going to cram it all in in anticipation of not being able to have it for the next 9 months! Positive forward thinking :D Next week will be fun!


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Prepping you always make me smile. Loving the attitude hun and really hoping it gets you your bfp. :) 

Unfortunately the witch has got me :( but I'm taking misshs advice and attacking my Blueberry vodka lol 
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

So last night I hit the vodka and felt ok about the witch showing. Had DFs friends over so I put myself to bed as was exhausted and DF came in shortly after. We were just laying there cuddling up when he asked me if the witch had come.... i don't really tell him dates etc cos I didnt think he'd remember. So I just assumed he wanted to BD so I said yes and asked him why he wanted to know. And his respond was so lovely. He said that he thought we had a good chance this time and he was gutted the witch got me. Now I was fine until DF said this but I just laid there crying. Now I feel really crappy and just can't help asking if I'm ever going to be able to give him a child :( 

Sorry for the ramble. Just need to vent :(


----------



## GreyGirl

AF is here and no more clomid. Back to long cycles while I wait for my appointment.


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl I am so sorry that the witch arrived. If the clomid works to make your cycles shorter why will they not give your anymore? How long is your cycle without the clomid? I can't remember if you temp, but maybe it might be worth giving the digitial ov sticks a try. I got a box of 20 off amazon for £20. After a 38 day cycle I was worried about missing ov on the next month so they really helped me. I really hope you get your appointment soon. Big :hugs:

Cookie, sorry your feeling so down about things. Maybe you could also try ov sticks to make sure ov is happening and getting the timing perfect. I also used preseed the month I got my BFP. Also now you oh is finished his busy time at work you will have more time to concentrate on doggy dancing! Make sure you eat and drink loads of lovely things this weekend. It will feel a bit better next week. Big :hugs: for you as well.

Achelois, any news?

Prepping, enjoy all your treats and long weekend!

Clara, hope your feeling ok today, no work should help!

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

misshopefull said:


> GreyGirl I am so sorry that the witch arrived. If the clomid works to make your cycles shorter why will they not give your anymore? How long is your cycle without the clomid? I can't remember if you temp, but maybe it might be worth giving the digitial ov sticks a try. I got a box of 20 off amazon for £20. After a 38 day cycle I was worried about missing ov on the next month so they really helped me. I really hope you get your appointment soon. Big :hugs:

I'm going to phone on Monday and hopefully be able to secure some more. I have been ovulating between CD17-19 on Clomid and without Clomid it's anywhere between CD21-44 that I ovulate :( I'll be using opk sticks this month, possibly not temping though, trying to keep stress levels lower! I think my appointment is supposed to be in November sometime. 
How are you doing?


----------



## misshopefull

I really hope you can get some more. Long cycles are horrible when your ttc [great when you not ttc!] Maybe give the pre-seed ago as well? The clearblue digitial ov sticks are really good, when you see that smiley face its so exciting. I didn't find temping very easy and I found it quite stressful trying to do it at the right time everyday.

At the moment I am trying to build up the energy to tidy up as every room is a mess. . . but I might just go and sit in the sun :winkwink:

Hope your feeling ok x


----------



## Cookie_88

Sorry the witch got you grey. I really hope you get a quicker appt. that's ridiculous having to wait till November. Hope your ok and enjoy a few vinos :hugs: 

Thanks missh. Feeling rotten still but I know we will get there. It just broke my heart to see him look so disappointed. :crys: 

Aww I think you should just rest hunni lol. Ignore the messy rooms. they will still be there after a little rest :) 

Xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi girls

Well, stayed conscious today except for a little sleep! Yay! Actuall felt less sick this morn too, I had a great night's sleep and I think a poached egg on toast for brekkie must have helped as I went to Covent garden to meet friend's with OH, ate Mexican food and even had a lick of OH's ice cream! That explains the nap :)

Cookie so sorry ugly witchy face arrived. Glad DF is being sweet about it, try to think of it as him being on your side rather than him being disappointed, you are in it together, I'm sure he knows that. Take some pressure off yourself Hun.

Greygirl that witch is busy this weekend, nasty ugly witchy. So sorry she got you too. I really hope you can get more Clomid so you know when you 'o'. Fingers crossed for you sweetie.

Prepping thanks for the advice. My bloods showed v good iron levels so at least that cancels that out. I just keep eating when I can, what I can and drinking as much as I can although it all makes me feel sick! Come on bean, grow that blimmin placenta! 'Stamina man' made me giggle, glad he took the night off to become 'the sperminator'! Enjoy those runny eggs hun because yours are under siege so fingers crossed it won't be long!

MissH poor you, this first bit's knackering and not always fun hey? I don't think I expected to feel quite so crap! I'm with you on the no energy for cleaning thing, it's all I can do just getting to work and back and stay conscious. I can see the carpets need hoovering, the kitchen floor needs cleaning, my plants have dropped bits on the windowsills, the bathroom needs a clean...but I'm knackered and just can't do it. Here's to week 12 when apparently you get loads of energy! This place will be shining! Hang in there hun, we can do it!

Achelois hope you're ok and having fun wherever you are girly 

Ciao for now Stick Pee-ers, thanks for all being so amazing, glad we're sharing our journeys xx


----------



## misshopefull

Glad your feeling a bit better Clara. I am so looking forward to the magic 12 week point! It takes me until about 8pm to feel human everyday. By the middle of the night I am back to feeling sick again:dohh:


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg I did a huge reply this morning and mustn't of pressed send.. gutting lol. 
Clara pleased your feeling a bit better. Hope you managed to enjoy your weekend :) 
Missh hope you feel better soon too hunni. 

A - where are you :( I miss you :( hope your well wherever you are my dear :hugs: 

Hope everyone's ok. Much love and butt plugs to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I have phoned the consultants secretary this morning and asked for more, she said she'll ask him and he'll write to me with his decision! Looks like I'm too late this month so will have to see how long my cycle is. I'll be doing opks this month, but not temping, see how 1/2 relaxed works :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Fingers crossed they'll say yes, GreyGirl. Glad you are seeing it as a chance to have a more relaxed month this month. You never know, it may have regulated things so your body will O earlier. I am not sure how Clomid works actually. What does it do?

Cookie, its so annoying when that happens! I've done it a few times, grrr!

MissH, poor you, at least we know it's all normal! Yep, roll on 12 weeks! I am approx 9wks 4 days.... Ugh. It feels like the longest hangover ever!

Well, the feeling better seems to be every other day. I still feel sick all day every day, just in varying degrees. Yesterday felt very poorly in te morning which was annoying as we were meant to be leaving for a mini music festival in Cambridge. I made myself go, slept a bit in the car and we got there at 3, managing to see the two bands we wanted to so that was good :) Work and dentist to look forward to tomorrow, let's see how that goes!

I'm off to Devon Wed eve to Friday as Gma is rather poorly now and I want to see her before we go on holiday from 10th to 18th Sept. My Auntie and Cousin arrive this week from Australia too. Not sure when I am going to catch up on all this rest I'm meant to be getting! Ho hum.

Hope everyone's ok, love and butt plugs to all


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Fingers crossed they'll say yes, GreyGirl. Glad you are seeing it as a chance to have a more relaxed month this month. You never know, it may have regulated things so your body will O earlier. I am not sure how Clomid works actually. What does it do?
> 
> Cookie, its so annoying when that happens! I've done it a few times, grrr!
> 
> MissH, poor you, at least we know it's all normal! Yep, roll on 12 weeks! I am approx 9wks 4 days.... Ugh. It feels like the longest hangover ever!
> 
> Well, the feeling better seems to be every other day. I still feel sick all day every day, just in varying degrees. Yesterday felt very poorly in te morning which was annoying as we were meant to be leaving for a mini music festival in Cambridge. I made myself go, slept a bit in the car and we got there at 3, managing to see the two bands we wanted to so that was good :) Work and dentist to look forward to tomorrow, let's see how that goes!
> 
> I'm off to Devon Wed eve to Friday as Gma is rather poorly now and I want to see her before we go on holiday from 10th to 18th Sept. My Auntie and Cousin arrive this week from Australia too. Not sure when I am going to catch up on all this rest I'm meant to be getting! Ho hum.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok, love and butt plugs to all

Thanks :) I hope so too! 

Are youon prenatal vits? Another friend on here who's pregnant felt really sick on normal prenatal vits but changed to just folic acid and felt almost normal...something to do with iron making you feel sick...


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Grey, I have changed to Floradix and folic acid and I think it's a little better. I think I just have to wait it out and hope I'm not one of the unlucky ones who are sick all the way through!! Agh! Managed to stay conscious today, very proud of myself! Ha ha!

I'm still wildly excited and hopeful for all you ladies. I can't wait for your BFPs, you all deserve them sooooo much. Sperms, get on the case, eggies, let them in (and get out of that ovary on time!) if my wishing hard enough could make it happen, you'd all be PG by now!!!

Love and baby dust to all! Xxxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, aw hun :hugs:. Like Clara said, see this as a wonderful sign that your hubby is right on board and just as excited as you are about making your little bean. That's a beautiful thing. As much as it sucks that it's not instantaneous, you'll be an amazing mum when the time comes. Until then, I think you could use some good distraction time to ease off on the pressure. Do something that makes yourself feel good. We'll all be making 2012 babies together and there's nowhere to look but up. :D

*Grey*, I'm so sorry to hear that AF turned her witchy head your way. I really hope your doctor can speed the process up a bit for you. Either way, using opks without the charting isn't a bad plan to ease off on the detail a bit. I would go for the digital versions too to take the guess work out of it. I really really hope that this cycle doesn't prove to be a long one for you! Maybe the clomid from before might still have some influence? Not sure how it works, but I hope so. And hey, let's hope you don't even need to go to the doc in Nov afterall!

*missh*, OH isn't growing a bean, so he can do the cleaning for now. :p That's just my opinion. ;) I find it a bit funny that with you and Clara talking about how awful certain things are, the only thing I can think is "can't wait!" :D LoL

*Clara*, just because of your wishes, I think I feel a little something brewing to happen! Or is that just needing to pee? hmm. I'll take the wishes anyway! LoL Going to a music festival sounds like fun! Who did you see?

As for me, I'm on CD13. It's prime time now! And know what? yesterday didn't happen. Grr. DH was asleep before we got a chance but then had trouble staying asleep until around 4am because of allergies.... so that meant no morning boinks either. He promised a ravaging tonight though, so let's count on a good double dose! CM is a mystery so I'm just going to rely on lots and lots of dancing to cover our window. I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd yet, so there's still time! September, you're my month!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Thankyou prepping. You've really cheered me up. Had a tough few days and worked a 14hour shift today but feel better thanks to you my pickle :hugs: 

Clara thanks for the wishes too. hope your feeling better :hugs: 

Hugs and butt plugs galore my lovely ladies. Will check in properly tomorrow girlies :hugs: 
Xxxx


----------



## Ananya

Hey ladies! How are you all? Sorry, I had gone awol. I just haven't had the chance to post. Hope missH and Clara you are both well. How is your pregnancies? I have been reading though and trying to keep up with your good and bad days!

I am currently waiting for my af. I am due today or tomorrow but then I had sooo much CM from 26th to 29th august. It could have been a late ovulation! I did a test and it was a bfn so I really doubt I am expecting! I am getting lots of AF pain so hoping it will just come and get it over with!

Other than that, I am very busy with my little one and her hospital appts! 

Lots of good luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, aw you're too cute. I'm a pickle! haha

*Ananya*! Hi! Sucky about AF coming. Hope she just gets on with it soon! I'm sorry, I'm not sure if you've mentioned hospital visits before... how is your little one doing?

Operation Sperm Catcher still underway.


----------



## GreyGirl

prepping said:


> *Grey*, I'm so sorry to hear that AF turned her witchy head your way. I really hope your doctor can speed the process up a bit for you. Either way, using opks without the charting isn't a bad plan to ease off on the detail a bit. I would go for the digital versions too to take the guess work out of it. I really really hope that this cycle doesn't prove to be a long one for you! Maybe the clomid from before might still have some influence? Not sure how it works, but I hope so. And hey, let's hope you don't even need to go to the doc in Nov afterall!
> 
> 
> As for me, I'm on CD13. It's prime time now! And know what? yesterday didn't happen. Grr. DH was asleep before we got a chance but then had trouble staying asleep until around 4am because of allergies.... so that meant no morning boinks either. He promised a ravaging tonight though, so let's count on a good double dose! CM is a mystery so I'm just going to rely on lots and lots of dancing to cover our window. I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd yet, so there's still time! September, you're my month!

Sorry to hear it didn't happen - I have the same problems with my OH sometimes! He also has allergies and it stops him sleeping and probably affect his sex drive. He has a nasal spray but isn't the most organised at keeping up his prescription! Hope the ravaging went well, love your way with words! :haha:
I hope the Clomid still works this month, but doubt it. It's supposed to supress the Estrogen so the brain thinks it's low and does the lh surge early - or something like that! 



Ananya said:


> Hey ladies! How are you all? Sorry, I had gone awol. I just haven't had the chance to post. Hope missH and Clara you are both well. How is your pregnancies? I have been reading though and trying to keep up with your good and bad days!
> 
> I am currently waiting for my af. I am due today or tomorrow but then I had sooo much CM from 26th to 29th august. It could have been a late ovulation! I did a test and it was a bfn so I really doubt I am expecting! I am getting lots of AF pain so hoping it will just come and get it over with!
> 
> Other than that, I am very busy with my little one and her hospital appts!
> 
> Lots of good luck to all you ladies xxx

Hi! :wave:
Hope af gets out the way so you can concentrate on this month :) 


AFM: I'm past the af blues and ready to kick butt! I've gone onto the 'green' plan on slimming world as I was struggling to get enough fruit and veg in, so this one's a bit different, so far so good. So I'm hoping even if it takes a few more months to get pregnant, I should have a healthier pregnancy and a lower starting weight - so better for be and baby! 
Also, I was worried for a while that we'd have to stop trying as hubbie was having trouble at work and thinking he might fail his probation period and be out of a job - BUT yesterday he had a FANTASTIC review meeting and although the final judging is 2 months away, they told him to not look for another job as they're fairly sure he'll be staying!
The other news is 3 months after we had our appointment, hubbie FINALLY did his sperm sample! It was our last chance before I start work next week and wouldn't be able to drop it off for him. It was a nightmare finding the histopathology department as no one seemed to know what it was....plus I won't be able to find out the results by phone or mail, apparently I'll need to wait til my appointment - grrr!!! 
Phew! That's me done, how are you all? :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, Don't you worry a bit, DH is coming through with flying colours. As sexy as it may be when he sometimes has a Breathe Right strip on to help with allergy congestion. LoL The things that don't seem to matter too much when you've been together long enough. :haha:
I'm so happy to see you're in good spirits!! Yay!!! :D You're right about how it may take a little longer, but it's all worth it if it means you are healthier and can have a healthier bean. That's ultimately why we have taken as long as we have too! We were planning on getting started this time last year, but my accupuncturist told me my "uterus is not ready" as I had just come off BC pills. So we waited, and waited some more due to other life stuff, and will wait as long as it takes (not like we have a choice anyway!). :)
Great to hear that your hubby is feeling more positive about the security of his place at work too and that he got around to his deposit. All sounds like life is going pretty darn well where you are. 

*missh & Clara*, How's preggo life? 

*Everyone else*, Been a tad quiet, how's everyone doing? :D

We're still at it like bunnies. I asked hubs if he feels used or 'empty' with it happening every day and his response was as positive as it could be. He apparently is perfectly happy being used and is looking forward to being used tonight too. I think he enjoys this whole baby making process. LoL
According to siggy, I ovulate today. Woo hoo!


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, glad to hear that things are looking up. Hope that by the time your appointment arrives you won't even need it :winkwink:

Prepping, fx for some strong little swimmers! :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

Ananya, welcome back! Fx the witch doesn't arrive!

Cookie, hope your feeling better? Just remember that now your OH isn't as busy at work you have more time to doggy dance and more chance of a BFP!

Clara, hope the visit to Devon goes ok :hugs:

Achelois, hope everything is ok :hugs:

I'm ok, still feeling sick for most of the day, tired and struggling to find things to eat but it will all be worth it :baby:


----------



## GreyGirl

prepping said:


> *Grey*, Don't you worry a bit, DH is coming through with flying colours. As sexy as it may be when he sometimes has a Breathe Right strip on to help with allergy congestion. LoL The things that don't seem to matter too much when you've been together long enough. :haha:
> I'm so happy to see you're in good spirits!! Yay!!! :D You're right about how it may take a little longer, but it's all worth it if it means you are healthier and can have a healthier bean. That's ultimately why we have taken as long as we have too! We were planning on getting started this time last year, but my accupuncturist told me my "uterus is not ready" as I had just come off BC pills. So we waited, and waited some more due to other life stuff, and will wait as long as it takes (not like we have a choice anyway!). :)
> Great to hear that your hubby is feeling more positive about the security of his place at work too and that he got around to his deposit. All sounds like life is going pretty darn well where you are.
> 
> *missh & Clara*, How's preggo life?
> 
> *Everyone else*, Been a tad quiet, how's everyone doing? :D
> 
> We're still at it like bunnies. I asked hubs if he feels used or 'empty' with it happening every day and his response was as positive as it could be. He apparently is perfectly happy being used and is looking forward to being used tonight too. I think he enjoys this whole baby making process. LoL
> According to siggy, I ovulate today. Woo hoo!

Glad to hear you're still at it! I love your way with words! I wish my hubbie was as easy to get happy being 'used and abused', ha ha! Maybe now work is going better it'll help lift his mood and boost his sex drive - a girl can dream right? 
It has been quiet, hopefully because everyone is locked in the bedroom making babies! ;) 
Life is going pretty good thanks, back to being more positive and feel like myself. Almost every day though I'm hearing about more pregnancies, never seems to let up! Doesn't help being in a religion where big families are the norm! I'm happy for them, but, yeah, you all know what it feels like. 
I'm so pleased work seems to be on the up and relieved he finally did his specimin! 
Keep :sex: and using your OH - make that baby! Butt plugs xx



misshopefull said:


> GreyGirl, glad to hear that things are looking up. Hope that by the time your appointment arrives you won't even need it :winkwink:
> 
> Prepping, fx for some strong little swimmers! :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> Ananya, welcome back! Fx the witch doesn't arrive!
> 
> Cookie, hope your feeling better? Just remember that now your OH isn't as busy at work you have more time to doggy dance and more chance of a BFP!
> 
> Clara, hope the visit to Devon goes ok :hugs:
> 
> Achelois, hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm ok, still feeling sick for most of the day, tired and struggling to find things to eat but it will all be worth it :baby:

Hope you start to feel more normal soon :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*grey*, my way with words last night was "So, can we keep the streak going?". Romance all the way. :D I think things are definately on the up for you! I find that I don't mind the wait as much as long as I get to enjoy the things that I otherwise wouldn't be able to do when pregnant. Little bits of distraction all over. Of course, that's my opinion at the beginning of the 2WW... I may be a bit more anxious as the next 2 weeks progress.

*missh*, Glad that you're doing pretty okay... or at least status quo with nothing worse. :p It is so all worth it :D I'm still excited for you.

I'm assuming that the rest of you are having lots and lots of fun doing whatever it is you're doing. Heart you all! :D

I'm in the 2WW! We've got another few more doggy dances that I'm going to work in to the next few days just in case... but we have that out of town wedding fun to distract us so it'll be good.

Feeling good about this month! I haven't had the CM that I normally do so I don't know whether that's good, bad, or otherwise. CD14 last month had a huge gob (TMI! :D), this month was nothing substantial. But hey, we've done all we can!

love dust and heart plugs :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Sorry I've not been about ladies. Been a busy week with DFs bday and work. Been thinking about you all. 

Missh & Clara I hope your doing ok. Grow those babies girls :D 

Prepping your way with words nearly made me choke Haha. Crossing everything for you and hope the 2ww flies and you get that notorious bfp at the end. You def get an A* for effort lol. 

Grey- pleased your starting to feel better hunni. I'm sure your DH is going to be up for it if works improved. If my DF is anything to go by. Since works calmed down he's turned in to a horny teenager lol. Lets hope he still feels that way when its time to doggy dance lol. 

Afm - I'm good. My moods lifted Haha. Just felt sorry for myself but I'm up for the next month. I'm tryin not to think what month of ttc we are on cos its just so depressing. Haha. 

Hope everyone's well. 
A - where are you :( wherever you are my dear I hope your ok and doggy dancing away. Big :hugs: 

Butty plug sandwiches to you all xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

I'm not feeling as sick anymore and I have started eating for two! :thumbup:

Hope there has been lots of doggy dancing this weekend :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Achelois

Hey ladies


Thanks for still thinking about me though girls - if its ok even though I am not doing much TTC these days - Id like to still hang out and see whats going on with you all?

Cookie - Sorry to hear about the witch showing up in the end. Please dont get upset - I am CERTAIN you will get your 2012 baby. Just keep at it and maybe try the preseed thing etc. xx

Grey - Sorry witch got you too! Lets hope it wont take too long until Dr can sort you out with everything. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Missh - glad to hear the sickness is settling down for you now - nearly at that special 12 week time now - not long! 

Clara - cant believe what you have been through with the fainting and sickness etc. Lets hope like MissH it passes for you sooner rather than lately! It might be a good idea to remind yourself that feeling like this means your baby is doing ok. Makes it a little more positive although I am sure you dont feel that way! Hope GMa is ok too x

Prepping - How are you getting on? See DH isnt doing as he should be - give him a kick! Its been nearly 2 weeks now since I had any action and still bleeding so know how you feel! Having said that - the way things are going - not sure thats a bad thing. 

Dont want to put a downer on everything girls - so not going to stay here whinging for long........ just wanted to let you know I am still alive - just not really into anything much at the moment.

Love and dust to you all (and sparkly butt pluggs!)

A xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone

A real quickie, buongiorno from Italia! I will catch up properly when home! Miss you!

A I'm so sorry to hear things aren't great. Keep smiling honey, they have a funny way of turning around even though it may not feel like it at the time. Big hugs x

Butt plugs and baci! X


----------



## prepping

*Ach,* I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through. I'm happy to have you stay in touch regardless. :hugs:

*missh,* glad to hear you're not as sicky!

*Clara*, lucky girl! I'd love to be in italy right now :D

Doing well enough here. Trying to not focus on what dpo I am and looking for telltale signs. Also trying to stay positive as I'm hesitant to think this is indeed our month -- I feel pretty normal at this point. Maybe a good thing? 
Darn impatience :p


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois, big :hugs:. So sorry that things aren't too good at the moment. Have you been to the doctors about the bleeding? Do you think your OH is miserable about your mc or is it everything? Have you tried talking to him about it? Sorry for so many questions! Your always welcome to rant on here :hugs:

Clara, hope your having a fantastic, relaxing time. I'm jealous!

Prepping, your in the 2ww :happydance: I think its fine to feel normal 4dpo. I am keeping every crossed for you :baby:

:dust:


----------



## prepping

I have a metallic taste and my gums feel sensitive. That's strange for me. Hmmm. ;)

(And so the casual observations begin...) :D


----------



## Cookie_88

A hunni. I'm so sorry your going through this. I'm thinking of you and sending huge :hugs: and kisses. I'm always here for you and we should sort this meet out so I can give you a proper hug xxxx 

Missh pleased your feeling better. Time to enjoy growing that baby xxxx
Clara. Hope you enjoying Italy hun. And chilling xxxx 
Prepping. As always you made me giggle. Casual observations are allowed lol. Metallic taste is good. hope the 2ww flies by for you sweetie xxxx 

Me. I'm ok. Had a naff day at work. Came home and cried on DF. His response was to pass me a can of cider and gone to cook dinner for me lol. I love that man of mine xxx and the practice BDing is all good lol. 

Butty plugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx and special hugs to A xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

Thanks SO much for your lovely responses. You made me cry xx

Prepping - sounds promising about the metallic taste!! F's x'd for you babe.

MissH - thanks for "having me back"! Hope all is well with you.

Clara - thanks for the message hun - hope you are having fun in Italy - shame you cant sample all that amazing wine! ;)

Cookie - Definitely up for sorting the meet - could do with some girly chat! Glad OH is being amazing - youre a lucky girl!

Thanks girls! Love you all to bits and hoping you all get your BFPs and our two stars already there keep us posted with all the updates!

Love ya

A xxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

Oh I'm so sorry to hear all that you have been through *Ach*. It does sound like you have had time to think and already know the direction to take. I've always been a supporter of the thought that sometimes change, no matter how hard it is, is for the best. All I can say is that you have a giant massive Canadian virtual hug sent your way.


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, awesome about the supportive hubby. "naff" made me smile. Gotta love you english people and your funny expressions. :D My Grandma was from England so I had an earfull from her when she was around. :cloud9:

As for moi, yesterday my casual observations included the metal mouth as mentioned, I had no energy for my workout, and had really uncomfortable bloat in the evening. All of which very well may mean absolutely nothing. :p
How am I going to go another 8 days without driving myself nutty with the observations?? Man am I in need of a distraction!

I asked DH if he was still sure that this was our month. His confidence has wavered a bit but he still *thinks* that we have a good chance. Guess I'll hold on to that!


----------



## Cookie_88

A my dear. Thinking of you always. All we want is for you to be happy. If your not happy you have your answer. It's time to think of number 1. Please know that we r here for you sweetie. Huge huge :hugs: 

Prepping. Pleased you liked naff. Lol. It really was naff though and so was today lol. Hope these 8days fly by hunni and you have that bfp to report at the end of it :) 

Afm. I've been stressed these past few days. Wasn't gonna say anything or here but don't know who to turn to. So...... 
Was in bed with DF last week stroking his chest and came across a lump :( its right above his nipple and I just freaked out. Turns out DF of mine has noticed it a week or so before hand and just didn't want to say anything. I have been fighting with him for the last week to book a drs appt and today he finally did (after me me crying down the phone at him might I add) and now he has an appt in a few hours. He doesn't want to go alone so I said I will go with him (very unlike him) and even wants me in the room with gin (even more unlike him) girls I'm so scared. I'm sure its just a cyst or a fatty lump... but there's always a chance its something worse. I'm sat at home feeling so sick. I just don't know what to do. Trying to be supportive but bloody terrified :( 

Sorry needed to get it off my chest :( fx its all ok xxxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, although the worst case scenario is always the first thing that jumps to mind, you cannot let yourself be consumed with that thought. It could be anything, and quite likely something very simple that may even go away on it's own. The two of you just have to go in with a level head and not assume anything or it will raise the stress levels through the roof. And above all, do not google. 
I'm sure everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

I no prepping. I've Googled and realised my mistake so stopped lol. We are on our way now (dfs Dr the other side of county lol) and he is in good spirit. I'm just hoping the DF looks at us like we are mad and tells us we are being silly. It's just my mum had a breast cancer scare and so I'm more aware of it now and when begging DF to get an appt I asked him what he'd do if he found it on me and he said he'd drag me straight to the Dr. So yea I'm in the car feeling sick and trying not to let DF see my worry :( 

Was hoping we wouldn't be seeing drs till we get our bfp :( oh well. Hopefully in an hour we will be laughing over our panic :)


----------



## Cookie_88

It's a cyst :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
The Dr was amazing. Think she could see my worry so was lovely to me bless her. And DF quite liked the blonde haired lady Dr touching his chest so he said he isn't so scared of the drs anymore lol. Good job really cos he has an appt tomoro now to have a wart on his hand removed lol.


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry A that you're having such a hard time. You don't sound happy. I wouldn't know how to offer any advice, but do what you need to to be happy - life's too short to be miserable. 

So relieved for you Cookie! I can understand how worrying that would have bee, but so glad it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou grey. Just so relieved. Been so caught up in all this I completely forgot its BDing time lol. so shall be taking advantage of my DF and his beautiful cyst tonight lol. 

How you doing grey xxxxxxzx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks girls xxxx Dont know what I would do without you.

Cookie - glad all turned out ok - my heart jumped in my mouth when I read earlier posts - glad its just one of those sodding things! thinking of you lovely xxx

See you all soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks A. I feel stupid now for mentioning it on here as it was just a cyst but I think i just got to the point where I was going to burst and just break down. But we are all ok. He had to go back today to have some warts on his hand treated and so I collected him from work as was easier for me to park the car than his van and the guys are work were convinced we were going for a baby scan lol. Funny but sad at the same time. 

I hope your doing ok A. Thinking of you always my dear. Butty plug hugs for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, There you go. Nothing to worry about. That's wonderful. :)
And about scans, you'll be there soon enough!

6dpo for me and still nada. This week has been going by sooo slooooowwww.
hmph. I had a 30 second queeziness this morning. Not going to put all my hope in it though. LoL


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois, when I met my OH he was in a relationship. He had been with her for 7 years and was very unhappy. The year before we met me he tried to end it with her but she talked him in to trying again. We started to see each other and after a few months he broke up with her [with lots of pressure from me]. They owned a house together and had a dog so it was never just a case of walking away. 

7 months after breaking up with her and sleeping in seperate rooms he still hadn't put their house up for sale. In the end he told me he couldn't go through with the split and that we should just be friends. I was seriously fed up and went on a night out with another man. The following day he put his house up for sale and moved out shortly afterwards. He decided that he wanted to be with me even thought it was going to be a difficult process to seperate their lives. It took nearly two years for their house to sell and she got the dog which he was heart broken about. 

When we met he told me he didn't want to get married and he never wanted children. Well two years after that we got engaged, then shortly afterwards I was pregnant. As soon as we had ds he wanted another one and its been me who has had to be the practical one about waiting.

What I am trying to say is if he had stayed with her because it was so hard to leave he would never have had children and it would of been the biggest mistake of his life. It was a very hard time but he was in his early 30's and didn't want to waste anymore of his life. It was made worse by the fact that his ex is best friends with his sister but he took the hard steps and made a fresh start. 

My OH and DS adore each other. DS first question every morning is 'where is my daddy?' followed by 'I want my daddy!' OH loves being a dad so all the difficult times have been made worth it by a little person!

If you decided to stay with your OH and you have a child do you think your relationship will cope with it? Having a baby puts so much stress and strain on a relationship. 

Maybe ask yourself if you were a couple who both owned seperate properties would you still be together? If not, then you are probably still together now because you live together. Life is far to short to be miserable and you deserve to be happy. Maybe some time apart is what you need. Could he go and stay somewhere while you both have sometime to think?

I really hope that things work out for you, what ever you decide. Big :hugs:

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, hope time starts to pass a bit more quickly. The things you have mentioned sound positive so try and stay positive. Fx for a BIG FAT POSITIVE!

Cookie, glad the OH is ok. Jump on him tonight for some :spermy: :winkwink:

GreyGirl, did you get some Clomid? Any sign of ov?

Sending you all loads of sticky babydust x x x 

:dust:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Hey everyone! My name is Jenn, and I'm ttc. Sending as many baby vibes as I can to you all, and I hope we can get to know each other :)!


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh that story of yours deff opens your eyes. I left my ex after 4 and a half years together, we lived together and it was so hard. I think I knew it wad over before I actually did something about it. He had a young sister who I loved so much and was a mini me but i left him cos I wasnt happy anymore, then I found DF who turned my world around. A she's right, your happiness is what's important hunni xxxx 

Prepping, things are sounding good girlie. Hang in there and fx its that bfp sweetie. 

Hi jenn and welcome to the crazy group of doggy dancing, butt plugs and poas lol. How long have you been ttc for and when is af due for you 

Xxx


----------



## karine

hi spa girls :wave:

i've been stalking this thread for a while now! you all seem so nice and there's a really great vibe going on here. i really feel like i can identify with everyone.. so was wondering, can i join?

DH and i have only been ttc about 4 months now.. don't know what happened this cycle, i missed my ovulation day. thought it was yesterday when it was really sunday last :( am so mad at myself, was praying for a bfp for my birthday on the 27th.. af is due on the 26th. we did start bding on sunday but (sorry tmi) didn't get to finish :hissy: why oh why didn't we just finish!?

anyhoo, there's always next cycle, right?

:dust: to all..


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww welcome karine. Of course you can join this crazy group. I'm sure you'll fit right in lol. 
You never know hun, you may still get that birthday bfp. I am due to o anyday now and haven't bded since Monday lol so gotta get doggy dancing ASAP lol. But ne and DF have been ttc for over a year now so I'm used to it now lol. 
Good luck and welcome again. sorry gotta dash, back to work I go xxxx


----------



## prepping

*Missh*, you're 10 weeks? Wow! You're almost 3 months! Always find that ticker funny, you have a baby prune!

*Jen*, welcome!

*Karine*, welcome to you too! How do you know you O'd on the weekend? And that dance on Sunday may still work out! Never know! Although I know you're frustration-- Stamina Man is not my fave person at certain times of the month ;).

Hi All! How's everyone doing today??
7dpo now and anxiously awaiting the 2nd week to start. So far, nada. I know it's still early though. Trying to stay positive but mentioned to DH to not get hopes up too much this month just in case. His response was "then we get to look forward to it happening next month!". I swear, he's the most positive ever -- nothing phases that guy (except rush hour traffic).


----------



## karine

yayy!!:happydance:

thanks, you all are so nice. 

get doggydancing, cookie! haha, i love the expressions on here!

tmi alert: on my sunday rendez-vous i was on top most of the time because i didn't know i was ovulating.. there was only a bit of doggy-dancing, sadly. if i get a bfp this cycle it'll be a miracle.

well actually prepping, i suppose i can't be 100% percent sure because i only use those online ovulation calculators.. but i think the date was more or less correct because i did get ewcm and pains. i haven't started using opks yet, they're so expensive here and i'm trying to just relax and go with the flow and not plan too much.. but i'll be trying every other day as my doc advised.

DH and i were supposed to try last night but his brother just bought a new house and needed help with some things so he had to leave.. by the time he came home it was really late and we were both too tired. so frustrating!

today i'm down and out with the flu and back pains.. but it's too early on for any preg. symptoms, right? think i just caught a bug.. will try my best not to get my hopes up because i can't take another :bfn:

speak soon xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Prepping - stamina man seems lovely bless him. so positive. I've got everything (well almost everything lol) crossed for you sweetie. I'm hoping this next week flies by for you and you don't have to think about your next cycle as you will have that bfp! :babydust: 

Karine it could be a bug. You hang in there lady, I'm sure you will be fine. Fx for you xxx 

We will try doggy dancing tonight but I'm bloody exhausted atm lol. A little worried as, TMI alert, had a gushing of ewcm Monday and nothing since... so hoping I didn't o early, even though we would of covered ourselves lol but would mean if witch showed early it will hit when I'm on holiday lol. But in sure I will be fine lol. Anyways. Hope all are well. 

Butty plugs and baby dust to you all


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome Jen and Karine, lovely to meet you both :)

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone - I started back at full-time work this week...been madness! Just wanted to let you know I got an appointment through today to see the consultant, but not in November....but in 2 weeks today!!!! I'm actually feeling relaxed this cycle because we should be getting help at the end of it - yay! 

How are you all doing?


----------



## prepping

*karine*, first thing you have to know about this group is that TMI doesn't exist. :winkwink: As for timing, all you can do is hope and not get too down when you have the next cycle to look forward to. Tbh, I'm the most upset probably around 7-10dpo because it feels like AF or a BFP is forever away and the prospect of another month waiting is exhausting. But as soon as AF comes, I'm good! Might be because of the vino consumed. :D 

*cookie*, Yep, stamina man is my rock. :D LoL He's a pretty awesome guy -- in fact, all day I've been in the dumps for whatever reason and he's constantly bbm'ing little notes to cheer me up. Hasn't worked quite yet all the way, but he's trying.

*Grey*, that's wonderful about the appointment being moved up!!! I can definitely see how that would lift the spirits!

Edit to the last post about 'nada'. Three things strike me today: 1) extra gassy. Annoying. 2) :( 3) little bitty waves of queeziness (can't go so far as to say nausea)
They all better mean something! Otherwise it's just a crummy day. :p


----------



## karine

hi greygirl :wave:

thanks cookie and prepping for the advice, am just trying to get over this flu so not stressing much anymore really. i always feel the disappointment when nothing happens but then i bounce back quickly and it's on to getting ready for the next cycle. this time im going to really try to bd every other day, regardless of the time, fertile or not.

but it helps to know i have the support of this group :hugs:

ok off to get some work done, the cold meds im taking have me crazyalert. prepping, my parents are coming over later for a vino evening with me and DH so i'll be trying your strategy :)

xx karine


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies. Just a quickie as on break at work but will post properly later. 
My (o)(o) feel huge these past few days and nipples super sensitive. Not noticed this around ovulation before.... randoms lol. But yea I'm doing ok. Got some doggy dancing in last night and of I haven't already o'd due to today. 

Karine enjoy your vino night. 

Prepping. Glad stamina man is lookin after you. Those do sound like good "observations" so fx sweetie. 

Grey hope your ok sweetie. :hugs: 

Butty plugs to all and will check on you all properly when I get a chance 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh grey. That's fantastic about your appt in just a few weeks. Much better than nov and fx you won't need it hunni xxxx


----------



## prepping

*karine*, have a fun friday night with the parents!

*cookie*, I've always heard about the big/sensitive boobs but have never been one to get them either. Hope it means you're extra extra fertile! :D 

Do you think a plausible symptom includes waking up at night absolutely parched? Even though I drank plenty water yesterday including a big mug of herbal tea before going to sleep, I woke up several times dying of thirst. Just found it odd.
I was also super crabby all of yesterday and am really hoping that there's a positive reason as to why my hormones drove me all nasty. Otherwise it just makes me a bad person. :p Thank goodness for the weekend coming up so that I have a bit of a distraction!!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww I'm hoping its symptoms hun but if it isn't your defiantly not a bad person. I have a good feeling about you though this month hun so fx for you. 

Yea I normally get a bit firmer around the witch but never had sensative nipples before. It seriously feels like I've been nipple crippled badly lol. And I just feel like I've done 100 press ups lol. Now of this was around the witch time id be excited. But I'm just confused lol. A friend at work who knows we are ttc even came up to me today expecting news as she's noticed they look bigger today lol. ah well. 

What you up to this weekend hun? I'm working sat :( but off on Sunday :) xxxx


----------



## prepping

To follow up on the thirst thing... Just went searching the forum for anything similar and there's quite a strong opinion that excessive wake-you-up thirst is one of the first things that tipped ladies off to the fact they might be expecting a BFP! And it was generally around 8dpo that it happened too! 
I thought at the time that it feels like I was drinking a bottle of wine the night before -- you know, the crazy thirst you get before the hangover sets in when you wake up. LoL. Well, one of the comments compared it to that as well. Let's just say, the spirits are up. :D

*cookie*, I wouldn't be confused if I were you... get yourself lots of doggy dancing in and see where it takes you!


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg that's awsome. Fx fx fx fx this is it pickle :hugs: 
Are you gonna test? Or wait it out? God I'm excited for you :p 

Yea I'm planning on pouncing on DF tonight lol. 
On a random note, I just took my dragons out for some sun and my shy sensitive little one, spiro, just tried to run away lol. Got a photo story board which had me giggling. I nearly lost her in a hedge and the whole time Stumpy, my male, just sat watching her in disbelief lol. made me laugh 

Xxxx


----------



## prepping

I'm going to do my best not to test as I want to officially be late and think that next Friday sounds like a great day to find things out. Also, I only have a couple blue dye tests so figure they'll be much more accurate after I've missed AF. (Couldn't help it, they were on sale!)

That's cute about the dragons :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww good idea hunni. Either way we r here for you. But like I said, I have a good feeling about you this month hunni. So its next Friday your due the dreaded bitch.... i mean witch lol xxxx,


----------



## prepping

The dreaded B is Thursday actually... but I'll be leaving with my best friend for a girl's weekend on Friday afternoon so the morning would be a pretty cool time to find out. (And if anything, it'll dictate whether we'll be stopping for more booze on the way north!)


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooh hunni I'm dead excited. I'm hoping she doesn't show but if she did then atleast a girlie weekend would be good too with a few vinos and vodkas lol xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Karine and Jen welcome. Sending you loads of lovely babydust!

:dust:

Prepping, I am very excited for you. Try not to test until the day the witch is due and I would advise getting a pink dye test to back up anything you get on the blue dye [I had a really blue evaporation line on a blue dye test so I really don't trust them]. I really hope that you will be posting a BFP on here next week :happydance:

Cookie, keep doggy dancing, maybe the boobs are a sign that you super fertile! When is the witch due?

I hope one of you is enjoying a cheeky glass of wine for me :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh I'm having a sneaky glass just for you hunni. 
Yes let's hope its a sign of super fertile as DF said maybe I'm getting fat... charming hey. I think he was joking but hey Ho lol. Witch is due in 2 weeks for me. Last day of my hols so would be fab if she didn't show lol xxxx 

How are you feeling missh. Hope your enjoying your pregnancy npw and not feeling sick all the time.


----------



## karine

hi misshopefull :hugs2: congrats on your beanie!

fingers and toes crossed for u, prepping!! it sounds promising.. and doubt very much you're a bad person hun, we're girls with alot on our plates so we're allowed some crabby-time :winkwink: 

everything crossed for u too, cookie! GL and :dust:

well my vino night turned into a peppermint tea one.. was too sick to stomach anything else, lol.. but everyone had a glass for me and they all got quite happy, haha..

hope everyone has a lovely weekend with lots of :spermy: and :sex:

:hug:


----------



## Clara cluck

Wow a lot's happened on here in a week! Hi to Jen and Karine, welcome to our crazy group! Glad the 'doggy dancing' and 'butt plugs' didn't scare you off!

A, I want to give you a huge hug, I feel I have so much to say to you as it sounds like you're in a very similar place to one I have been in. All I can say is you'll know deep down what is best for you, that is who you need to think of, and of course whatever you decide, the SPAs will be here for you. I'd still love to meet up if you'll have me, green and pasty as I am!!

Cookie you make me giggle, you're so sweet and your dragon stories are funny! Hope the doggy dancing is going well! I believe you're in the 2ww now, got everything Xed as usual for you! So glad DF is ok by the way, my heart was in my mouth reading your worries, never apologise for putting them on here, apart from messing about discussing butt plugs, what do you think we're here for?! x

Prepping it's all sounding so promising and exciting! I really hope this is it!! I had a weird night of feeling v sick, thirsty and hot. Just speaking to my sis about it actually and she said mine could've been conception as it was early on...? Anyway, all your symptoms sound fab so fingers Xed for you too!

MissH so glad you're feeling better. I can't wait to feel better! Have you got any sign of a bump yet? 

Grey, yay for you getting an appointment, that's great. It's good you have something positive on the horizon. All the body parts I can cross for you will be crossed!!

AFM well Italy was lovely, a tiny bit disappointing as I'm still feeling constantly sick and drained and many of the things I love about Italy (wine, food, heat, cheese) weren't as available to me :( I absolutely cannot bear garlic (usually I love it) so as well as saying 'I'm a coeliac' in Italian, I had to add: 'sono incinta e ora non mi piace l'aglio - I'm pregnant and I don't like garlic!! Nightmare! Also, all my seafood had to be 'molto cotto' - well cooked which is not quite as nice but hey ho! Also the beautiful Italian hot sun was not great for my famous low blood pressure leaving me flaked out under a few shady trees, panting. All that aside, we managed to have a romantic time (even DTD for the first time in weeks!!) and saw some beautiful places and met lovely people plus a few beautiful lizards, cats and doggies!! 

On a sad note, Grandma passed away yesterday afternoon. She'd been almost unconscious for about a week and it was expected but still very sad. I'm so glad I went to Devon before Italy and saw her before she slipped away. Rest in peace Grandma x

So, to end on a good note, my first scan is on Tuesday! Very excited to hear and see Bean, hope all is well with the little bugger after all the discomfort he/she is causing me! Bless. I know it'll all be worth it. I'm 11w3d according to my pregnancy app so am hoping and praying that at around the magic 12 week mark I can feel better. 

Anyway, love to you all, missed you lots while I was away! I wondered what had been happening in my absence! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. Buckets of baby dust and loads of hugs

Clara xxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*missh*, I've heard lots about blue dye tests but couldn't pass up the sale as I never see tests any cheaper than $10 each here. If I got anything that even resembled a bfp, you bet I'll be going out and getting a pink dye or digital to confirm!

*marine*, hope you're feeling lots better! What CD are you at this point?

*Clara*, nice to see you back! I had my thirsty hot night at 7/8dpo so I can always hope it could have something to do with implantation. Everything crossed! Otherwise, feel pretty normal. Fri an Sat were super moody crusty days (I've said sorry to poor dh lots) and plenty thirsty (but don't know if that has any relevance.) 
Sounds like you made the best of Italy! That's wonderful! 
I'm so sorry to hear about your g'ma. It's hard to go through but I bet it means so much that you were there to visit her. Huge hug.
As for the scan, i'm excited to hear how it goes. 11/12 weeks already!

Tiny bit queezy on and off with a few nigglings in the stomach area.... Could totally be in my head of course... Hope it's not. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys! 
Looks like quite a few of you are close to testing....good luck! Hoping we get some more :bfp:'s this month :D :D Sorry I won't be around much again, still manic at work!


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, sorry to hear about your Grandma :hugs: I hope 12 weeks is your turning point for feeling better. Some days are better than others for me but once I eat it makes such a difference. The problem is finding something I want eat :dohh:

Karine, are you feeling better?

Prepping, only a few days to go! Fx for a BFP :baby:

Cookie, your in the 2ww :happydance: Hope those :spermy: are working hard!

I got my date for my scan, the 28th Sept :happydance: but i'm on holiday :growlmad: Changed it for the 6th Oct, I can't wait!

:dust:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Thanks for the welcome guys, and not much can scare me away lol!

*Clara:* So sorry about your grandma *hugs*


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, we're here for whenever you have a moment. :)

*missh*, glad to see that you're in much better spirits now! You better believe that I'm an itsy bit excited for what's in store a few days from now. 

I wish I had something symptom-wise to report. I still constantly need to drink water and wake up in the night parched. Can't help but wonder if it may have something to do with the weather? I don't have allergies, but maybe the change in season is affecting me. Or *maybe* I'm brewing a blastocyst! (I just like the word. lol)
And I have noticed that my boobs are a bit sore when pressed. I don't typically have that happen for AF... but on the other hand, I can't recall poking my boobs too much in anticipation of her! :p

I just booked a spa treatment for this Sunday with my best friend for our girl's weekend. So whatever I can expect to come out of this week, I will be enjoying myself regardless. :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara I'm so sorry about gma. :hugs: :( 
Italy sounds fab. Shame you missed out on so much but like u said, will be worth it :) and scan soon :happydance: enjoy seeing your little treasure for the first time. 

Prepping I'm getting really excited for you girlie. I feel so sure your gonna get that bfp fx fx fx fx. 

Missh I'm glad your feeling better. You eat whatever takes your fancy. :) oooo scan date :happydance: you get to see your treasure for the first time too. Exciting :) 

Yes I'm in the 2ww now. Nothing to report lol. 

Hope your all well. I started replying to this earlier btw and put phone down to eat then forgot about it so sorry if anyone's posted since then and I've missed you xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Morning lovely ladies. Just a quickie. 
I still have very sensitive nipples and my (o)(o) have def grown. I'm going swimming tonight for the first time in a few months and tried my bikini on last night and im starting to pop out. Don't think its related as been like this before the 2ww but still very strange 

Hope you all have a fab day xxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hello jen and clara :) oh, the butt-plugs and doggy-dancing were what drew me in! :winkwink: clara, congrats on your tiny one! and :hugs: sorry to hear about your grandma.. 

sadly i'm better now, the flu is gone and i think i'm out because nothing out of the ordinary is happening, i do have sensitive nips, mild nausea and stomach twinges but that's the norm for me around this time.. so not getting my hopes up. i've been having trouble sleeping and am extra-thirsty, but think it's more to do with the weather.

prepping, i am cd22 and expecting to see:witch: in a few days. but that's ok, onwards to october!

best of luck to cookie and prepping! so exciting!! 
yay missh and clara on your upcoming scans! i can imagine how anxious you both are! :happydance:

looking forward to meeting achelois!

:hug: to everyone :)


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, Your OH must not be complaining about the magical growing boobies. LoL Yay to being solid in the 2WW!

*karine*, the best we can do sometimes is be hopeful but accept that we'll be waiting a bit longer. I'm always a fan of the first 2 weeks of the cycle so AF doesn't get me down for too long when she comes. Can relax and have a vino, eat sushi, drink lots of coffee, and have fun with lots of doggy dancing. I've got my fingers crossed for you just in case though! Oh, and glad you're feeling better!

Is that nausea that I sense just a bit this morning? hmmm... I'm a little queezy. Don't know why. Let's hope it's not in my head! And my boobs are a bit sore when pressed (i know I should stop poking them to test, LoL). And I'm still thirsty. .... .... I'm happy to cling on to the hope that this all means something more than AF being on her way. Just a couple more days until I find out. :thumbup:


----------



## karine

thanks for the reassurance, prepping :)

think i've come to accept that this is going to take a bit longer than i thought! funny how i never noticed all these pre-menstrual symptoms that are SO like pg symptoms until i starting trying to conceive! :witch: is quite the trickster..

fx for you hun :flower:


----------



## prepping

oh ya, I was totally one of those that thought pregnancy would happen immediately. That's what we're taught growing up so why was there any reason to think otherwise? 

But really, whether it takes a month to conceive or a year, it doesn't make a difference down the road. If I have a 13 year old versus a 14 year old, it just means that I have an extra year to save for their post secondary. And if it's a girl, then maybe I have one more blissful year before full-on scary teenage girl hormones hit.

TTC has taught me quite a bit about how my body works, which is cool. Knowing our fertile cycle can certainly help as time goes on.


I have a confession ladies.... AF is expected on Thursday, and I told DH that I would wait until I'm officially 'late' before testing... BUT I have to admit that I'm doing a bit of scheming right now on how to test early. I'm thinking of using my blue dye tomorrow and keeping it quiet (except to you girls of course). If it's neg, then I can go on to anticipate AF (with the hopes that it was too early to detect). If it looks pos, then I'll go out for a digi to use on Thursday morning. I would want confirmation just in case the blue dye gives a false reading anyway. 
We'll see if I have the guts!


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie and Prepping, this is all sounding good! Karine, when I was first pg I got a horrendous cold, apparently your immune system takes a sharp dip so your body doesn't reject the baby. Not trying to get your hopes too high but hang in there, you're not out yet hun!

I could not be more excited today! Saw Bean on the screen! He/she (the cord was in the way so the little nipper is keeping that one a secret for now) was bouncing and swimming and using the sides of my womb as a trampoline! It even waved! Amazing and surreal. It has definitely made all my crappiness worthwhile. Will find out results of Nuchal translucency and blood tests for abnormalities in 2 weeks. I'll try to get a pic on here if you girlies would like to see? Shame I couldn't have shown Gma, she'd have liked that :( Thanks for all your sweet comments about that :hugs:

I felt SO ill all day yesterday, even to the point wher I was dry heaving in bed :sick:. I got up at midnight and thought I'd just about manage a bowl of cornflakes to settle my tummy and..... there was no milk. And (I am ashamed to say) I cried :hissy:!!! OH walked in at that moment as he'd been for a drink to tell his best friend the news. He was worried saying 'what's wrong?' I felt like such an idiot!!!

Got my fingers crossed for all these symptoms! :dust:

I hope you have all been doggie dancing! Love hugs and baby dust xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Clara, sorry to hear about your Grandma :hugs: I hope 12 weeks is your turning point for feeling better. Some days are better than others for me but once I eat it makes such a difference. The problem is finding something I want eat :dohh:
> 
> Karine, are you feeling better?
> 
> Prepping, only a few days to go! Fx for a BFP :baby:
> 
> Cookie, your in the 2ww :happydance: Hope those :spermy: are working hard!
> 
> I got my date for my scan, the 28th Sept :happydance: but i'm on holiday :growlmad: Changed it for the 6th Oct, I can't wait!
> 
> :dust:

Hon I know what you mean about finding something you want to eat! I think cravings are a myth!! :(

Congrats on getting a date for the scan! cannot wait to see your beanie too!:happydance:

x


----------



## prepping

TOTALLY want to see a pic of your little bean!!! Don't even need to ask! 
One of my friend's mentioned that when they went for their first check, their little bean was waving like crazy which made her laugh and *whomp!* little bean fell over from the laugh. It was hilarious to hear described.
And you poor girl, tell DH to get out and get some milk pronto!


----------



## Clara cluck

We were lucky and got two pics! Prepping that sounds cute, the bean falling over! Bless :) x
 



Attached Files:







SNV38604.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









SNV38605.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prepping

aw, there he/she is! 
That's it, I'm testing tomorrow. LoL


----------



## karine

awwwww clara! what a beautiful little bean you have there! SO happy for you! i'm all ready to move on to october but of course there's that little part of me that is just hoping and praying for that missed af.. so will keep my hopes up just a tiny bit then :) all day i've been secretly willing the boobs to hurt more and the nausea to kick in, lol..

prepping.. :test: 

and you're right, whether we get pg now or in 6 months doesn't matter.. once there's a healthy baba on board eventually is the main thing. in the meantime i have a pet squirrel who's my baba and she's so spoiled and gorgeous. she'll be terribly jealous once there's a baby in the picture tho.

xx, k.


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, lovely pictures! So pleased that your scan went well. I can't wait for mine, hopefully it will feel real then!

Prepping, I am keeping everything crossed for you. I really want you to get a BFP this month. I want to post lots of these: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Karine, if your on cd22 and the witch is due in a few days it sounds like your cycle is quite short. Hopefully the witch won't show but if she does you won't have long to wait until next ov day :hugs:

Cookie, growing boobs could be a sign! I really hope it is :baby:

:dust:


----------



## Ananya

Clara cluck said:


> We were lucky and got two pics! Prepping that sounds cute, the bean falling over! Bless :) x

Amazing :) aw i am so excited for you!

MissH...can't wait for yours.

Sorry I dont come on much. Lots going on with my little one and also work etc.

Hubby went to see the GP regarding semen analysis and they had no idea how it works! The GP there helped though, he was a locum. So let's see what next. I am going to see GP tomorow for me.

Apart from that, AF has just finished so let's hope it happens soon.

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

MissH I agree! I want to cover this forum with happydancers, which I will do when those BFPs come!!! Also, keeping my fingers and toes crossed makes it very hard to do anything ;) 

Good luck Prepping :hug:

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara beautiful pics hunni. Best feeling ever seeing him/her for the first time. That's your baby hunni. 

Prepping TEST! I still feel its gonna be a BFP. We're not SPA girls for nothing hey. Was hoping for a lay-in Tomorrows but will be awake early waiting for your bfp announcement. 

Missh hope your feeling ok hunni. Not long till we see your baby :) 

Karine. Not out yet hunni. Fx x 

Me. Still nothing to report. Boobs still larger, which DF is LOVING of course lol. Nipples still sore. Not thinking of it as a symptom though as been like this since o time. 
Oh well 12 days off from now so relaxing time now :D 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Good luck cookie!! All sounds promising hunni! Xx


----------



## prepping

Cookie_88 said:


> Prepping TEST! I still feel its gonna be a BFP. We're not SPA girls for nothing hey. Was hoping for a lay-in Tomorrows but will be awake early waiting for your bfp announcement.
> Xxxxxxx

You can still sleep in... Aren't you 5 hrs ahead of me there? :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara - is it promising? Sore nips and bigger boobs since o time? Surely too soon? I don't no girlie xxx. 

Yea I guess so prepping lol. I forget everyone's not from here lol. Ok so I will lay-in and check here as soon as I wake :) fx sweetie. Really hoping this is it for you xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie well it sounds good to me, is this normal for you or are they even more sore? I guess that's the thing, if it's different.... Any other'casual observations'?! If it's any consolation, I need to go bra shopping this weekend, I have one left that is comfy, the rest are awful and the comfy one is starting to look like it needs a good burial!!

Damn time differences! I want to know how you're doing Prepping! 

Hope everyone's ok today xx


----------



## prepping

Looks like I'll be expecting AF tomorrow. Ah well, none of that pesky hope to distract me today :winkwink:. No doubt about it, test was BFN. Not even an evaporation line to analyze.
There's always the hope that AF will still be MIA, but I'm already looking to next cycle. All is fine. Looks like I'll be drinking for the girl's weekend!


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs:Ah hunni that sucks :hug: However (and again I dont want to get hopes up) but I had a BFN with a blue dye 2 days before AF and then even after I'd missed AF I did a blue dye and it was vvv faint, hence the pink FRER to clarify. You're not out til the witch is here, witchy just stay away!!

Baby dust is being liberally sprinkled from over this way!
:dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## prepping

Thanks Clara. That does give me a glimmer of hope.
Told DH that I think we're out this month (didn't mention test) and it made me feel better as we joked around. I know they say average time it takes can be up to a year, but of course I never thought that would apply to me ;). Oh well, on to the 5th cycle!
(Fingers still crossed just in case)


----------



## karine

aww prepping.. :hugs: you aren't out yet tho! keeping my fingers crossed for you..

:dust: and :hug: to all


----------



## prepping

I asked DH if he's cool with the idea of using special lube to help things along. I'm thinking we'll be giving preseed a try -- have any of you used it?
And I'll also start drinking green tea regularly again in hopes that it might be good for ewcm. (I cut it out when I was concerned about the caffeine content)

I think DH is more comfortable with sex aids and tea rather than me peeing on sticks and tracking temperature. :winkwink:


----------



## Clara cluck

Not tried preseed honey but heard a lot about it on some other threads, maybe do a search? I drank gallons of pineapple juice while TTC. I loved it (can't bear it currently!) anyway but I heard it's good for EWCM too :)

X


----------



## prepping

Clara cluck said:


> I drank gallons of pineapple juice while TTC. I loved it (can't bear it currently!) anyway but I heard it's good for EWCM too :)
> 
> X

I'm not a juice drinker (I stick to the necessities: water, coffee, tea, and wine)... but I'll get some fresh pineapple as O time approaches!
I'll be my own slip-and-slide! LoL (TMI!)


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha! Prepping you're funny :) Never TMI here ;)

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping. Sorry about the bfn BUT its not over yet pickle. No witch means your still in with a chance. 
Im not a juice drinker too, only if its mixed with vodka lol. But I hate pineapple so I'm screwed with that one lol. Hang in there hunni. Witchy bitch stay away from her or the SPA girls will attack ;) 

Clara. It's new for me sore nips. But its been like this since o. No other symptoms to report other than a nasty taste in my mouth this afternoon for a few hours. I know its common for a metallic taste but this tasted like perfume. I want wearing any today so was strange but other than that nada lol 

Hope your all well. Prepping been thinking of you all day, checked this morning but no news then only just been able to get on. Fx sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie I have had the most gross taste in my mouth since I got pg! It's not metallic either. It's a bit milk like, with a slight chemically taste thrown in. It makes everything taste awful and some foods make it worse (garlic and onions, eugh!) Fingers firmly Xed it's all good signs for you hunni. I'd love for you to get your BFP :hugs:

Well I am working at home again. Tried going into work but sterted to feel a bit dodgy on the tube (not helped by the fact that it was packed and no-one let me sit down for 45 mins) and by the time I got to work I looked very pale, my colleagues got me to lie down on the sofas then I came home. Ugh. I wanna feel better dagnammit! Bean, please behave yourself and stop making me feel nasty. I tell you, I am going to have some strong words with this baby when it comes out!

On the juice subject, I always water it down, even the freshly squeezed stuff. It can be quite full of sugar and not the best for your teeth!

Hope all of you are well today. Prepping, hope the witch has stayed away.

Will check in later x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. Nips not so bad today but (o)(o) still bigger lol. 
Not had that taste today but it was strange. I can only describe it like when I used to smoke and had sprayed perfume on and got some on my hand then tasted it on the cigarette. But o don't smoke now so wasn't that lol. We shall see. 

Sorry your feeling so rotten. It's awful no1 letting you sit on the tube. But thank god you can work from home. Just relax hun, don't over do it and I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Afm - I was planning to go shopping today but locked my keys in the car lol so can't leave my flat. Was going to so house work but have instead been planning wedding ideas with a friend Haha. so I'm a tad excited atm Haha 

Prepping hope the witch hasn't shown for you hunni xxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ha ha! Wedding planning sounds much more fun than housework! Have you no spare keys? I have to laugh again, this is the sort of thing I do so I have to have back-ups!

I should be working but browsing the internet and checking in on here is much more interesting today! I feel a bit better now, made some marmalade on toast!

Hang in there Cookie with the big boobies! ;)

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. Well DF took the other keys with him which he didn't need! Lol. Ur has his van keys and work keys separate so didn't need to take the car and flat keys lol. 

Yea wedding plans are def more fun. We don't want a proper serious wedding. We want to get married in a field lol. With my dog as a ring bearer lol and then have a mini festival as a reception with a hog roast and bbq and live bands Haha. Ooooooooo and a big wheel lol 

Aww pleased you've managed to eat hun. Yea works boring lol have fun browsing xxxx


----------



## karine

hey gals :)

cookie! sore bbs and funny taste?! sounds really promising! everything crossed for u! hopefully u wont need the pineapple :winkwink:

prepping, i tried preseed just once to see how it felt.. much better than other lubes, i must say, it's consistency is similar to cm. was just telling DH last night that next cycle im bringing out the big guns (preseed). hope it works.. are you going to do another test soon?

clara.. hope you're feeling better today, don't worry, soon you'll be out of the sick phase. didn't know pineapple helps tho, great tip! will definitely try that.

hope everyone has a great day (or night!) it's 9 am for me right now!

xx, k.


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie, That sounds lovely! I love the idea of the ring-bearing dog, the pics will be great!! He he :)

I'd like to get married on a beach, maybe in Cornwall. I always said I'd like to wear a white bikini but I'll have to see what my poor body looks like after Bean!!

Thanks Karine, I truly hope so! Good luck with the 'big guns' this cycle! Hope the pineapple juice works for you :)

x


----------



## Cookie_88

9am! Lol. It's 2.30pm here lol. I forget everyone's from different parts of the world. 
Hope you have a good day. 

Yea it all sounds good but I don't think anything of it if I'm honest cos (o)(o)s been like that since ov and the funny taste passed and wouldn't it be too early for anything like that? Af isn't due til end of the month. Idk.... as I'm typing this I got a funny shooting pain on my right boob. That's strange lol. but again too early I think? 

That's it I'm off to Google this me thinks lol 

X,xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Cookie, That sounds lovely! I love the idea of the ring-bearing dog, the pics will be great!! He he :)
> 
> I'd like to get married on a beach, maybe in Cornwall. I always said I'd like to wear a white bikini but I'll have to see what my poor body looks like after Bean!!
> 
> Thanks Karine, I truly hope so! Good luck with the 'big guns' this cycle! Hope the pineapple juice works for you :)
> 
> x

Omg I love that. White bikini and a veil ;) 
If we can't do the festival idea then we will go abroad and get married on a beach lol. but this is what we ideally want lol. And I though, sparklers on every table for the evening lol. 

Ok so I went on the 2ww and sore nips OS on there. I def have a shooting pain in the side of right boob. Strange its just come but I guess I could be imagining it. But, if I o'd last Friday does that make me 6dpo ? Lol


----------



## karine

i've heard of ppl getting weird symptoms on 6dpo.. but i completely understand that you don't want to get your hopes up. so when is the wedding, then? 

isn't it fun doing all the planning? i wanted to get married at my favourite resort here but it was too expensive! we ended up having a civil ceremony at the courthouse and then a dinner for 50 ppl that night.

it was nice but my uncle got drunk and rolled down the hill in my parents' garden and ended up passed out under a mango tree, :lol:. i do regret not having a nice wedding dress tho, just wore a cocktail dress for the dinner.. so i'm thinking maybe for our 5th anniversary we'll get married again with me in a proper dress, lol.. with a proper photographer etc. 

have been secretly looking for a nice dress but poor DH has no idea of any of this. just like he has no idea i've got all the baby names picked out etc! i've been running some names by him and he always says "oh whatever you want".. so we'll see! i bet when the time comes it'll be a different story:rolleyes:

gosh sorry for all this blabbering about random things.. am home today, the flu has reared itself again.. 

:hugs:


----------



## karine

weird.. just typed out a long response about my wedding and it disappeared..

cookie, your plans sound lovely! don't some ppl have symptoms at 6dpo? but i understand why you don't want to get your hopes up yet.

am home today, just felt really tired this morning and we have a tropical storm in the area.. so im online looking at baby names (even tho i already know the names i want lol)

have a gr8 afternoon :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea after lookin on the 2ww site you can get symptoms. The shooting pain has gone, kinda went down my arm lol. Ok so maybe I will let this be a symptom then lol. But my boobs are busting out my bra lol. DF is in heaven lol. 

Aww nice lazy day then? I love lazy days Hehe. Tropical storm sounds a bit scary though. 
Oooo i love thinkin about baby names with DF. We don't always agree but I'm sure I will get my way ;)


----------



## Clara cluck

My OH has come up with some awful names! lol! We have a few that we're agreed on, just gotta see a) what gender bean will be and b) if it 'looks' like one of the names we chose!

Karine, I love tropical storms, not the very violent ones though, of course! Stay safe and have a great afternoon too

Just posted some scan pics to OH's Mum, my parents and my sis. They'll have a nice surprise when the postie arrives tomorrow :)

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww that's sweet :) bet they will scream the house down when they get it lol. 
Yea DF came up with an awful one! And is firm on it but no way. He wants Aj for a boy! That's not a bloody name. So yes we will see lol. 
Clara are you finding out the sex of beanie? I can't remember what you decided xxxx


----------



## karine

i knew what names i wanted since i was about 20, haha.. used to like anya but i told my sister-in-law and she stole it (she isn't the nicest person). so now i've settled on olivia aisling or dylan michael. DH likes olivia but isn't sure about aisling because ppl might have trouble pronouncing it. 

cookie, it's a wonderful, lazy day! except for the pain i have running from my ovary area down my leg. think it's a normal pre-af smptom for me but at this point i can't remember what i get when, it's too much to keep track of. 

clara, the storm is just blowing lots of rain my way, it's nice and cosy atm. how exciting for your fam.. can't wait to give my parents the good news someday, they are dying right now for a grandbaby.

ok off to do lunch, speak soon gals :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww I like them names. When I was a kid I loved the name chloe. All my dolls were called chloe so I wanted that but my friend now has a chloe so not now lol. 
I love it when its stormy out and you get all snuggly and warm :) enjoy lunch. 

I've been writing out a list of ideas for the wedding as we are going away on sat with my parents and they want to discuss it all then so I don't want to forget anything lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie, well, I always thought I'd want a surprise but when the sonographer asked if we wanted to know at the scan the other day we looked at eachother and said 'yes please!' but Beanie was protecting his/her dignity, the cord was between it's legs! By the way, I worked with an Indian guy called Ajay, so you could get away with that name! Or call him something like Andrew James, then AJ for short!

Karine they're lovely names! I have a neice called Olivia, she is gorgeous, very cheeky! We have a frind called Aisling too! I always liked the name Eva (pronounced ay-va after a lovely norwegian girl I met when I was younger), but there are sooooo many of them around me now so I'd like to choose something different. We haven't told anyone our shortlist, except that OH's Dad died when OH was 17 and his name was Harry so OH is very keen to get that into the name somewhere if the bean is of the male variety!

Hope your pain eases soon Karine, that doesn't sound nice. Enjoy being cosy in the storm :)

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww how exciting. Lol I think id crack too and want to know. 
Yea I said about Aj for short to DF but I like another boys name more. Aww its sweet about using OHs dads name if its a boy. My mum had a baby girl before me and my sister were born and she died after 42hours :( and she was called Kayleigh. A few years ago I told my mum of I ever had a girl her middle name would be Kayleigh. My mum cried her eyes out when I told her and I want to do it for her but also to keep my big sister in our thoughts :(


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie that just made me well up! That is so sweet. That must have been horrible for your poor Mum. I'm glad you and your sis came along though :) x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww I'm sorry. Yea my poor mum was only 16yrs old when it happened and she had to make the decision (alone) whether to switch life support off :( but we were brought up knowing about her and had pictures in the house and her mouse teddy my mum still has :) xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

:( Life is cruel sometimes x


----------



## Cookie_88

I know. But everything will be amazing for you hunni and your pregnancy and birth will be amazing hunni xxxx


----------



## prepping

Wow, you girl's have been chatty!

I like all of your name choices :cloud9:. AJ should be short for something imo ;)
DH and I do the same as I have a memo on my phone where I keep all our potential names. So far, the top of the list is Wade for a boy and Bryce for a girl. I would like to use both of our parents names for the middle names too.

*Karine*, we're in the same time zone! neat! Hope the tropical storm doesn't get too bad for you there.

*Clara*, you take care of yourself and the baba! And I agree, there will have to be some words when he/she is born. lol

*cookie*, and so the 2WW casual observations begin! I super hope that sore boobies are a good indicator of something happening! I don't normally get them myself... only just a little bit as AF approaches. Now that my fingers are no longer crossed for me, they're crossed for you!

Okay ladies, I will officially be taking advantage of the open bar this weekend! And vino/cocktails with my bff. That's right, AF showed exactly when she was supposed to. *mutter mutter*. So today I am going to stop for Preseed on the way home, along with some vino, and maybe even some chocolate. Bring it on cycle 5! Bring it on!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping sorry the witch got you :( but you make the most of that bar and lots of chocolate hun and hoping next cycle is your one xxxx those names are lovely too :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Ah Prepping, sorry about AF, but at least you can enjoy the bar! That's the spirit (excuse the pun!) On with cycle 5 :)

Yup we've been chatty! I've been lazy. Weird how I can concentrate more easily on BnB than work eh?!

Going to have a lie down in a bit. zzzzzzzzzzzz, It's only 17:44 here! Still, at least I have an excuse. Plus it's cold so i need to get under a duvet!

x


----------



## prepping

Thanks girls, you're awesome!

What's kind of neat, is that any of us getting our BFPs in the next 5 weeks will be right on time to spill the beans at Christmas! I'm a bit of a christmas mush so that would be :cloud9:.

It sucks. But at least I can say that my cycles are regular which should mean everything else is regular too. Which means I shouldn't have any problem with fertility. It's just going to take time. bah. Well, on to a month of lubed up doggy dancing! LoL


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha prepping that made me giggle. Lubed up doggy dancing sounds fun! Lol. 
Aww that would be nice to be able to tell ppl as a Xmas pressie. Nice and cheap too ;) lol

Yea I'm freezing too Clara :( and have been extremely lazy today lol. off to bingo in a bit lol. Try and win some spending money for holiday lol.


----------



## karine

oh my! lubed-up doggy-dancing! think im going to get in on that too, prepping! if DH only knows what goes on here he'd be so embarassed, lol! love your names, btw :thumbup: sorry to hear about af.. :flower: gosh if we can all get our bfp's before christmas that'll be fantastic! in the meantime enjoy your :wine:

cookie that's so sweet about your big sister's name :) my DH's dad was called matthew and SIL stole that too lol.. what can i say, she was quicker on the draw, i guess. can't be mad for that. also like emilio which was DH's granddad's name. kayleigh is a really pretty name :) how exciting tho.. wedding planning on a vacation :happydance: 

clara and cookie, am really envious of your cold weather.. imagine a storm is in the area and it's still warm. 

:hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Ladies I have been at work for one day and i have missed loads!

Clara, travelling on the tube is horrible at the best of times but at peak time and pregnant has got to be a nightmare. I travel to London a few times a week [on the train] and to be honest I am in my own world reading and probably wouldn't notice if somebody pregnant stood near me. Plus in the winter your more covered up so its harder for people to tell. If your really feeling poorly then ask somebody if you can sit down. Say nice and loudly to somebody that your pregnant and feeling unwell, i'm sure somebody will give you their seat O:)

Cookie, wedding plans sound good! You might be more than 6dpo as you are not exactly sure when ov was so its sounding good!

Karine, I used pre-seed for one month. Only needed it for one month because I got my BFP! Only used it around the times of ov [ov confirmed by clearblue digitial sticks -also first month using them]

:dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, :brat: I can't believe that evil witch turned up :growlmad:. Huge :hugs:

Have loads of wine and loads of chocolate :happydance:

Preseed is a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## prepping

I just went shoe shopping online and feel darn good about it! omg ladies, aldoshoes.com is amazing. I called my mum and told her what i found, so of course she had to go online too and we went shoe shopping together over the phone. Clearance area rocks! (plus I put in an extra 15% off promo code I found online)

I should be getting them right around my birthday next week! Happy birthday to me :D

All because of AF... haha Still need to pick up the vino, lube, and chocolate. DH says it sounds like I'm prepping for a hell of a night.

Oh ya, and a costume for my dog. :D My older one is Batman for halloween, I want to get a Superman costume for the young one.


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh Prepping you really just cheered me up! Chocolate, wine, lube and a dog outfit!!! Tooooooo funny!!!!!

Enjoy your evening Hun!! Lol x 1000 !!!

X


----------



## GreyGirl

Loads going on again, feel out of the loop cos I've been so inundated at work :S September is always our busiest month - so stressful! I've not had any time to stress about ttc or do opk's...so hopefully a relaxed bfp in the making - if I actually get any action! Hope you're all doing well, sorry for your bfn prepping :(


----------



## karine

when's your bday, prepping? mine is on tuesday.. af is due monday..

hi greygirl :) sorry to hear you're so swamped at work :( hope you are well otherwise!


----------



## prepping

karine said:


> when's your bday, prepping? mine is on tuesday.. af is due monday..
> 
> hi greygirl :) sorry to hear you're so swamped at work :( hope you are well otherwise!

Mine is Tuesday too! Sept 27th :D I'll be 29, you?


*missh*, you're in our thoughts. :) I really hope this is a relaxed bfp in the making!


----------



## Clara cluck

Gosh I'm an oldie! Will be 35 on 2nd December :)

In case I forget Prepping, have a happy birthday!

I'm off to bed now. Again.

Nite my lovelies.

xx


----------



## karine

prepping.. i'll be 34.. so we have a bday in common! as well as the time zone :haha:

am off to watch my guilty pleasure in a bit (jersey shore).. :happydance: cant help it, i know it's rubbish but i just love all the drama :)

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Talking of birthdays I feel young now lol. I'm 23 in nov :) 

grey i hope work isn't too bad for you and maybe a relaxed approach will get you that bfp :) fx hunni. 

Prepping your shopping spree online made me giggle. Happy birthday to you indeed lol. 
Clara if your going in to work today I hope the journey in is ok. 
Karine. I don't watch jersey shore. Just because I'm from Essex and they brought that awful only way is Essex out and it just makes me cringe. I don't know anyone in Essex like them on that show lol. 

Anyways. Im off shopping in a while :) then pack for holiday tomoro. Can't wait to get away xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I need to vent! Shopping went awful. I'm tall and nothin ever fits/suits me :,( sooooooo I brought a new bed set and 9 yes 9 new nail varnishes :D 
Come home to pack for holiday and sort flat and animals out and have now got a bloody migrane. So shit day and nothing sorted... except new bed set on the bed and pretty nails lol. Today = total FAIL........ lol. 

But I had a niggling pain in my side earlier :D so fx it means something xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Yay Karine, you're the same age as me! I thought I was the only one in my 30s :) Enjoy Jersey Shore, I've never seen it!

Cookie, sorry you've had a disappointing day. look on the bright side: LOADS of girls would like to be tall like you, you have pretty nails :), you're off on holiday (very jealous), you have some very cute animals in your house AND you have a wedding to plan! The migraine stinks, ok. Hope it gets better soon. Try to chill a bit and have a relaxing evening. Fingers crossed the niggly pain means something too :) by the way, TOWIE makes me cringe too! Those people are so false! I know some lovely Essex people and only one of them is like that (he's a young gay guy and totally flamboyant!! He even uses fake tan! He he) Have you seen Made in Chelsea? that's just as bad. I am sure they find the thickest people in the country (Big Brother rejects perhaps) and put them in front of the camera to preen and prance about! I caught my OH watching it the other day, he's weird sometimes!!

By the way thanks but I stayed working from home today. It has been soooo busy, this is the first chance I've had to check in on here. No tube today, phew! I had a lovely long sleep last night and felt a lot better this morning. I've been trying to eat regularly and not think about the symptoms too much, that seems to help.

Anyway, I am going to log off in a sec. Have a fabulous weekend everyone!

Lots of love C x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. Your right, I have lots of fab things going on and my beautiful animals :) although I feel a little guilty that my poor friend has to go and feed them all while we are away. When she came over the other night to learn about the dragons she screamed at the grass hoppers lol. Not the best start. but she will be fine. 

I'm glad your feeling ok today hun and got to work from home. No horrid tube for you. Have a relaxing weekend hunni. 

Well I've been having cramps this afternoon. At one point it felt like af was due any min. but they have gone now. We shall just see what happens hey. 

Hope everyone's well. And enjoy your weekends. I'm off on holiday tomorrow but I'm sure il still be about on here, if I have any signal in the middle of no where lol 

Love and butty plugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh and TOWIE is awful Clara. Funny, I have a gay mate who is also like that but everyone else, normal and not fake dumbasses lol. No I haven't seen made in chelsea either. What a load of rubbish. The big brother reject comment made me chuckle tho lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Have a fantastic holiday Cookie! Where are you off to?

He he, your poor friend with the grasshoppers! At least you don't have snakes or it would be mice she'd have to feed them!

X


----------



## karine

hiya clara, it seems that we are the 2 senior citizens on here :haha:.. glad to know you're doing well.

cookie, hope you're having a better day today! don't worry, soon you'll be on vacay! i'm liking the side pains :thumbup: .. sounds promising!

nothing to report on my end.. had some weird sensations in stomach area this morning on my way to work but i think that was because of my workout yesterday more than anything else. 

ugh jersey shore was particularly bad last night, i was cringeing at some points. wouldn't miss it tho, lol! 

big hugs to everyone, am about to sneak out of work a bit early..

speak soon,
k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Have a fantastic holiday Cookie! Where are you off to?
> 
> He he, your poor friend with the grasshoppers! At least you don't have snakes or it would be mice she'd have to feed them!
> 
> X

I'm off to yorkshire :) and weathers ment to be good too :happydance: 
Yea thank god its not snakes. I'd be too scared of them getting to my hamsters lol. 

Karine loving sneaking out of work early lol. Enjoy your weekend. 
Yea the pains are deff there coming and going. Would be a perfect end to my holiday of the witch didn't show at the end xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sadly my weekend isn't going to any less busy than my week! I have had negative opk's thus far, so no impending O day yet - good job as we've both been too tired for any extra-curricular activities!!! 
Hope you're all doing well :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh poor you Greygirl. Hope you manage to get at least some chilling time.
You never know, O could be just round the corner :)

He he Karine, senior citizens! I like it!

I've just been shopping on Oxford Street! Brave for a Saturday eh?? Can't believe how many smokers, women wearing extreme amounts of perfume and restaurants with garlic smells wafting out there were! I had to walk down the street with my scarf over my nose! I must've looked very strange! Lol. Anyway, got fitted in Bravissimo (I love them) and I'm now a 32G!! M&S and mothercare thought I was a 34D! UK girls, don't get measured there! I tried on some Ds and my boobs were trying to escape and the back of the bra was so loose it rode up. So anyway, now I have 2 beautiful new bras that FIT from Bravissimo! yay! Also bought maternity tights, knickers (Gap sale) and pyjamas :) Am cream crackered now. Going to put my tootsies up :)

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend!

What's everyone up to? Xx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girlies! 
Wow - look what happens when I dont log on for a little while! 

First of all, Clara, I was so sad to read that Gma passed away. Especially as you were days away from your scan. Re Scan - those pictures are amazing!!! I am SO HAPPY for you! Just gutted the little "bugger" as you call it is giving you so much grief. The end of the first trimester should stop the sickness for you! Keep us posted on all your news.

Cookie - hope you have a fantastic holiday. Symptoms sound VERY promising - you will have to log on and let us know how you go. I am very excited for you - all the things you are experiencing sound so familiar!

MissH Thank you for your lovely long post. Thanks for all your concern. Hope all is well with bean - you must be close to your scan now?

Grey - hoping you get your positive OPK this week some time and get doggy dancing in time for a BFP this month - f's x'd hunni. 

Prepping - sorry about BFN - onwards and upwards lady - keep going - you will get there - sending you lots of stick baby dust

Welcome to all the newbies! This really is a great place to be and the girls are SO supportive! 

Loving and missing you all very much - sorry I havent been on - been so busy at work. Was lovely reading all the highs and lows of the SPAs and really made me feel like I had been missing out on all the gossip.

Speak to you all soon

HUGS, doggy dancing, butt pluggs and sticky dust to you all

A xxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi achelois :hi: so sorry you have to be in this tough situation.. i know how you feel, had the same experience years ago with my first serious bf and it was really hard to make the decision i knew i needed to make. eventually you find the strength and then it's onward and upward from that point! im really glad to be a part of this group with all you amazing, nice ladies! 

greygirl.. hang in there, O and doggy-dancing are right around the corner hun :thumbup:

cookie.. enjoy your vacay!

clara.. how exciting, shopping for maternity things! :happydance:

well i'm offically out, stupid :witch: came 2 days early yesterday. was a bit hopeful at first because i just spotted all of yesterday and last night with no pain whatsoever and that's unheard of for me.. but since i got up this morning it's gradually becoming more of a regular flow :( 

so i had a small hissy fit this morning, i thought i was fine before but i guess the small hope i had was not that small lol. broke a plate lol.. luckily DH was not home to see that! grrrr it is so frustrating!

on the other hand, hopefully i won't be menstruating for my bday on tuesday so DH and i can start the ball rolling again :happydance: and i can have vino to celebrate being a year older! :cry: haha,, going to need that vino!

hope everyone is having a great weekend..

:hugs:


----------



## prepping

Hi All! 
Had an awesome weekend. Liver is still detoxing. A few stories have been made to which I'm doing a few of these -> :dohh:. Have a lot to do atm so am not able to go into personals. 

Thinking about all of you! October will be great :D

Karine, sorry to hear AF came up to bite you. All we can do at this point is enjoy the wine on our birthdays. :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi ladies!

A, sending you a big hug, hope you find some peace in your heart and mind soon x

Karine, damn that witch! Sorry about that hun, hussy fits are allowed by the way! Better than holding it in x

Prepping, sounds like you had a blast! Well done you, looking forward to the stories... x

Afm, waiting for OH to pick me up, I'm soaking from the rain and so tired I may fall asleep in the hotel foyer I just ran into to shelter. We're off to Devon for Gma's funeral tomorrow.

Hugs and baby dust, doggy dances and butt plugs xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies just a quickie from me as in the middle of the yorkshire dales and no signal. Having an amazing time. It's so beautiful and peaceful here. 

A thinkin of you and sending lots of :hugs: I hope you find happiness very soon my dear. 

Clara. I hope the funeral goes ok. Thinkin of you. 

Karine. Sorry she got you enjoy the wine :) 

Prepping I sounds like you had a great time. Good on you xxx 

Grey I hope you get your positive o day soon. enjoy and hope works slowed down for you. 

Afm. Nipples not as sore but boobs still larger. Had a lot of cramps but nothin more really. Being away means im not lookin for every little sign so that's good. 

Hope your all well. Sending hugs and butt plugs to you all xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I know the feeling A! Work is crazy right now, October should calm it down...

How are you all?

First +opk today!!!! I had some good colour yesterday, but def same colour today!!! I'm cancelling a commitment I had tonight (gonna be hard not to explain to DH why, I've promised to not tell him when I get a + this cycle) and hopefully get in some :sex:....hubby still shattered though, so wish me luck! I might try the massage, but sometimes it sends him to sleep, so argh! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, hope your day is going well enough. Share in the memories and celebrate life.
btw, don't think I can share all stories... I don't want to be "that girl" for all the internet to see. :blush: Some of it involved me not finding my room until 4am, getting up at 7:30am the next day for a 5k walk/run fundraiser, and being congratulated by random people for making it. Had one guy come up to say that I forgot my sweater, purse, earrings, and shoes in their room. And that even though I was shattered and couldn't find my room, I still went on to make fun of him in a really bad russian accent for quite a bit (I remember that part, it was pretty darn hilarious). But what can be expected when I had a bottomless scotch glass and bottomless vodka glass! Can thank my managers for that.
Again, :dohh:.

*cookie*, enjoy your getaway!!! Sounds wonderful. And fingers are crossed that the observations prove to be good!

*Grey*, don't be *too* good at the massage. Hoping you get some good hanky panky!

*Karine*, Happy Birthday!!! :D:D:D

I got my birthday shoes that I ordered online on Thursday! Wearing them today. :D
Life is good. :D


----------



## karine

hi gals :)

prepping.. HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :hugs: hope u have a fab day hun! what are your plans? took a day off and DH and i are going to see contagion (matt damon on my bday, what can be better?) then dinner tonight.

cookie.. glad you're having a nice, relaxing holiday, fx for u, cramps = hope :thumbup:

greygirl.. have a fun time tonight :winkwink: fx for u too!

clara.. hope it all goes well today, u are in my thoughts :hugs:

found out yesterday that my division is laying off 450 ppl on friday and i'm feeling a bit terrified about that but trying to not think about it too much. 

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## prepping

*karine*, I so hope that you don't have to worry about being one of the 450. Keep doing what you're doing and try not to fear the worst.
As for what we're doing, DH and my mum are taking me out to Red Lobster for dinner. I know, not exactly fancy, but I feel like seafood and haven't been in at least 8 years. Yay all-you-can-eat shrimp! haha Contagion is on our list of movies to see! We just won't have the time today unfortunately. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Cookie_88

Morning Lovely Ladies!!!

Karine and Prepping i hope you both had a lovely birthday! Prepping loving the drunkeness sounds like you had fun!!!

Clara i hope everything went well for you and your family. I bet your gma had a lovely send off :hugs:

We have internet access here and have managed to get on without parents prying eyes! Although DF is being annoying and watching me type! lol

I forgot to mention that ive been peeing a bit more than normal and actually having to get up in the night (very unlike me) and im jumping on the thirsty band wagon too!! Have to have a drink beside my bed at night (again very unlike me) but this could be to do with the fact we are doing alot of active things lol. Oh and a bit of TMI  tried to have some BDing fun the other night and couldnt because it bloody hurt!! Felt like it was burning so had to stop :(

Anyways DF is annoying me so better dash!! Hope your all well!!
Love and Butt pLUGS to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Karine and Prepping - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! XXXX (lots of birthday "OATS" for you two!)

Clara - hope all went ok for you darling 
Grey - hope your getting your wicked way with OH!
Cookie - Sounds like you are having AMAZING symptoms - SO EXCITED FOR YOU!

All - thanks for all your lovely comments - missing and loving you all lots

A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A we miss and love you lots too. Hope your doing ok sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, no :sex: last night, tried my best but nothing. I'm so deflated right now. I also gained another lb at slimming world tonight...turns out I've only lost 2.5lbs since July :( My only ray of hope right now is the appointment tomorrow...I hope he gives me clomid or else I may cry...though clomid is no good if I can't get him to have :sex: with me...We're gonna have to lie and say we're having sex 5 times a week like he told us too...we're not, it's once a week if I'm lucky :(


----------



## Clara cluck

Happy birthday Karine and Prepping! Karine, will be keeping my fingers crossed you're not one of the 450. Hang in there girlie. Prepping, is Red Lobster a seafood chain? We don't have it here, sounds like fun!

A we miss you too, think about you often and send you happy vibes. Hope you're ok chick.

Grey how's the doggy dancing coming along?! ;)

MissH how's that baby baking doing?

Cookie it sounds like you're having fun! I love it that DF was looking over your shoulder while you were on here! What does he make of the butt plugs and doggy dancing?! Symptoms are still sounding promising, fingers firmly crossed :)

Hope everyone is doing ok :)

Afm, funeral went ok, went quite quickly really. Thanks for all your thoughts. My 11 yr old niece did a reading, she was amazing, so clear and composed. It was nice to see lots of my family. We let off balloons from the local pub and all say our goodbyes. Weirdly it was quite a nice day.

Bean is behaving him/herself a little more, the sickness is lessening but smells are making me gag still. In fact there's cigarette smoke coming in the window now! Yuk! I am sure that I've felt little flutterings in my tummy occasionally when I'm lying still at night too! Some people say you can feel things this early, others say not til 16weeks earliest. Well, I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. Fingers crossed the worst sickness is behind me and it doesn't come back! Am working at home most of this week due to the heatwave! Our office is crap in the heat and I know I couldn't stand it.

Anyway, sorry for waffling on! Better say bye for now and start getting ready for bed :)

Night night lovely ones

C xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Grey! Hugs to you sweetheart, you must have posted at the same time as me. Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit deflated. 1lb is only tiny, I'm sure you'll lose it again in a week, betcha! Hang in there, we're all behind you. 

I hope you get the Clomid too honey. Let us know how it goes :)

:hugs: x


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, sounds promising! I really hope this is it for you hun.

*Grey*, I'm so sorry it sounds like ttc is a real stresser for you right now. Any chance of you and hubby having a little getaway to take some strain away from life? I find that works wonders for me. GL with your appointment.

*Clara*, That's wonderful that the ick feeling is starting to give you a break! Well deserved! And any sort of maybe-flutterings sound exciting! 
And yes, Red Lobster is a seafood chain restaurant. It was tasty. :)

Not too much exciting about being CD8. Just relaxing with it being the first 2 weeks. All's good. 

Butt dances and doggy dust :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys for your good thoughts for our appointment. I'd love to get away Prepping, but it's not an option right now. 
The appointment went really well. Hubbie has above average volume of swimmers and over 80% moving! So he was pleased with that. 
He's also put me on the waiting list for a laproscimy (sp?) and dye test to check the other tube and ovary are working well. It's going to be an operation and not catherter based because he's going to drill the ovary too so it works better and responds better to the 6 months of clomid he's promised me for afterwards....so finally have some hope! It's going to take longer to get our baby, but hopefully now this means we will. Something has scared me though - on the information sheet it says the death rate is 1 in 4000...is that a bad statistic? 
So all in all things are hopefully looking up. I'd say I'm out for this month as opk was days ago and no nookie :( At least only 1 of us has issues, I don't think I could cope if he did too....

How are you all?


----------



## karine

hi everyone :)

thanks for the bday wishes, i had a great day, we saw contagion which was so good! then a nice, big, homemade italian dinner with the family. think i have put on a few pounds for sure. 

just a bit on edge about the job but keeping my fingers crossed. cannot bear to think about doing interviews and applications again! anyway i've been with them 12 years now and i have a good record so hopefully they'll consider that.

cookie! it all sounds SO GOOD.. keeping everything crossed (well except the legs of course, hahaha) :haha:

achelois.. hope you are well :hugs:

clara.. glad to know you are somewhat out of the woods and will soon be able to enjoy the coming months :happydance:

greygirl.. hang in there, it'll all come together soon! and you aren't alone with the hubby issues.. i have the same problem.. we had a talk and it turned out DH was nervous about starting a family. maybe have a heart to heart with him?

prepping.. glad u had a great bday hun.. lucky u, i've been dying to go to red lobster! love love love seafood! actually DH and i are going to florida in october and we plan to hit there asap 

am meeting some friends for lunch so off i go.. will let you all know what's going on when i find out :( god, my dad will kill me if i'm laid off.. he's always after me about taking too many days off and sneaking out early.. :dohh: can't bear to hear "told you so" 

hugs, buttplugs and babydust to all :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Good moring lovely ladies! hope everyones well!

Grey - Thats fab news about yourr hubbys swimmers! Fx the dye test is all clear too and it will go fine hun! Just think, once its over with you will have maybe a few answers and then so ore clomid, BUT you might not need it by then hey ;)

Clara - glad all went well for you and your family :hugs: Fluttering feelings!! How EXCITING!!!!!!! :happydance: and pleased your feeling better! 

Prepping - Enjoy relaxing for the first few weeks! and then doggy dance doggy dance doggy dance!!!! 

Karine - Fx with the job situation! After 12yrs Id hope they would see sense! but i know what you mean about the dad situation! My dad still says all that to me! Sooooo annoying! lol

AFM - Witchy witch due today! Been having some good casual observations and been feeling quite positive but today ive woken up and just not feeling it! I cant describe it lol. Well i felt a little sicky when i woke but feel better now but i just feel like AF is on its way. IDK, will let you all know when she arrives lol! 
But, on the up side, i have a good distraction today! its last day of holiday :( and me and DF are going pony trekking across the Dales! Im soooo excited lol! I can ride but DF has only just started lessons so we will just be walking but still, cant wait :D

Anyways, im offski now! hope everyones ok! enjoy the sun peeps! 
Love and Butt Plugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

She got me :( 
oh well off to finish enjoying my last day of holiday! bring on the vino


----------



## karine

cookie.. :hugs: you have the best attitude chick! hope you have a great end to your holiday so you can go home refreshed to get on with :sex: lucky us that babymaking is so fun right?

big hugs!


----------



## karine

oh i forgot.. didn't lose my job! so relieved.. and luckily nobody else did either.. it was all a misunderstanding and everything ended up being resolved..


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks karine. Pleased to hear you didn't lose your job. That's fab. 

Loved my holiday but got home sat and my bearded dragons were acting weird and yesterday spent the day trying to kill eachother. So had a horrible day tryin to figure out what we are going to do. They need to be split up and DF started saying maybe we would have to get rid of one :( we don't really have room for another vivarium (its a 4ft viv) but after a lot of tears from me he admitted he couldn't get rid of one so we have to buy another viv. Sooooooo expensive but worth it. So we have to have one in a box atm. Huge plastic box full of sand so they r happy but I'm so sad they have to be split :( anyways my rant over. 

Hope everyone's ok. Butty plugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, I dont know how much you should worry about the 1 in 4000 bit... I would say that any surgery would be a concern. The most common surgeries (like c-sections) have pretty unnerving stats. But there's only so much we can worry about.
I hope the most for you.

*karine*, excellent news that there was a big miscommunication and your job is secure. 

*cookie*, that friggin nasty witch! And that's weird that your dragons suddenly have to be separated. Can imagine the logistics on that would be annoying (and $). On to a bright new month!

I'm starting to actually be able to read cm I think! Pretty sure that I have ewcm today. Therre was doggy dancing last night, and a bunch more to come. Pre-seed is taking it's time to get delivered so hope I get to use it at least a couple times!


----------



## karine

*big sigh*.. well had ewcm last night and guess what? dh couldn't finish.. i just don't understand because i thought we fixed this problem.. am SO frustrated, angry and just fed-up :hissy:

don't know what to do. i'm thinking it's his cold feet again, the man takes forever to get the courage to do anything, took him 10 years to marry me.. hopefully it won't take another 10 for us to conceive :growlmad: 

so yet again i'm out :cry: i love him, he's a good man, but i'm getting the feeling we aren't on the same page with :crib:

i'm so confused..

sorry for the rant, hope everyone is well :hugs:

cookie, sorry you have to separate your dragons hun :( but at least you get to keep them both :)

prepping, GL with the bding! fx this is your month!

:dust: to all :)


----------



## prepping

Aw hun, I'm so sorry that you're all upset. :hugs: It will happen in time, and maybe this does mean you are in need of a talk to get on the same page. Whatever that page may be. 
My DH has his stamina man moments and it doesn't have anything to do with anything. All is good, feels good, just doesn't have the big bang ending. Is that possible for your DH? 
Communication is key right now and I bet will make you feel a million times better. And remember you're still not out yet! If you had ewcm yesterday, then you'll still have the chance for tonight too.


----------



## prepping

I dragged myself out of sleep last night to make sure we had some BDing time. Something that is out of the question 3 of the 4 weeks each month. :haha:
Had some really good evidence of ewcm, so am quite positive!

How's everyone doing??


----------



## misshopefull

Hi ladies,

Sorry i haven't been around for a while, been on holiday and haven't had a chance to post.

Just going to start reading everything i've missed!

Hope everybody is ok :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi all! Same here MissH, been away at the weekend, work's been busy and I've been coming home to sleep!

Cookie, sorry the troll-faced witch arrived :( Also sorry to hear about the dragons taking a dislike to eachother. Very strange, I wonder why.

Karine, prepping is right, it may just be one of those things, it happens sometimes. Shame it happened right now but there's still more chances in the next few days. Good luck hon.

Prepping, EWCM sounds good! Fingers crossed the doggy dancing does the trick this month!

Afm, midwife appt tonight. Our chances of Down's Syndrome or similar are 1:3400 so pretty low, very pleased :) Still haven't heard heartbeat yet, not til 16 weeks apparently. We also changed our midwife. I didn't really warm to the last one, she didn't seem too friendly, wrote some details down wrong and couldn't get any blood out of my arm :( Today's one was so lovely and friendly! We had a giggle about me trying to pee in a pot while the loo light kept going out!! So pleased we've changed :)

Hope everyone's ok, sorry if I missed anything, so tired, off to bed in a mo

Love, doggy dancing, butt plugs and baby dust as always xx


----------



## GreyGirl

I understand Karine, happened to me too a few times. He said it's cos of pressure, so maybe talk about that? 

Glad you've changed Clara, it's so important to like your midwife! 

Sorry I've been MIA, been trying to keep away because my head has been swimming about the upcoming op. I'm also still gutted I didn't get a chance this month, hopefully next month I can get pregnant before the op...maybe if hubbie gets his probation cleared at work (in around a month from now) he'll be more willing...


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. Grey I really hope you get that bfp before the op but if not on sure you will be fine sweetie and we will all be thinkin of you :hugs: 

Clara - pleased you managed to change mw. It's great that your new one is much nicer :) and pleased to hear baby seems nice and healthy :) hope your resting and not feeling so sicky  

Prepping - doggy dance doggy dance ewcm doggy dance doggy dance doggy dance :happydance: 

Karine - sorry your having a tough time atm. Hope your oh doesn't get cold feet over the next few days. we have all been there hun. but you still have time so not out yet hunni xxxxx 

Missh - hope you had a nice holiday. Midwife appt soon now isn't it. How exciting :) 

Afm - bloody dragons lol. They are fighting cos they are both boys and getting territorial now thwy are maturing. So we have had to split them up and they cos me £300 yesterday on buying a new viv for one pf them to go in and I've also had to get rid of the table the original viv was on so I have space for the new tank. So I now have two 4ft tanks in my flat lol. Oh well, they are my babies so its ok :) 

Hope all are well. Butty plugs dogs a dancing with fairy dust for everyone lol xxxx


----------



## prepping

*missh*, Glad to see you back! Hope you had a wonderful holiday!

*Clara*, Looks like you've switched out feeling sick with just being plain tired. Guess that's not as bad. Good that you got a new midwife that you have more of a connection with! When it comes time for me here, I won't have the same kind of selection. In fact, I'll be lucky if I can get a midwife to begin with considering how few are out there. I'm very much not going with the flow and will be asking to be on the midwife list as soon as I get my BFP confirmed.

*Grey*, :hugs: Everything will be fine I'm sure.

*cookie*, 8 ft of tanks? wow. A whole wall of dragons. Hope I don't have the aggression come out between my two male boxers (1 yr old and 7 yr old). They wouldn't do well in tanks.

I got in some dancing this morning! We were wiped last night and I really didn't want to have 2 days without boinks. So we'll see how super fertile I may be right now considering I only layed around for 5-10 minutes afterwards before having to get up and get ready. I'm picturing a bunch of bugs getting thrown against a big spiderweb. Some of them stick, the rest get away (I know, I'm romantic). :D


----------



## karine

hey there ladies :) thanks for all the advice, i was so down and out..

we had a talk and he told me that when he knows im ovulating he feels pressured (just like u said, grey) so hopefully that's the reason and it's nothing to worry about. will have a go again tonight, couldn't do anything yesterday as i was too sore from the sperm-less marathon the day before, hehe. so hopefully im still fertile. will be saying prayers in my head all evening that it's my time.

welcome back missh :flower:

clara, glad things are going well with you :)

cookie, i know about the maturing thing. when my squirrel started maturing she got really aggressive and attacked me one day.. i ended up with about 10 bites on my feet and hands. couldn't let her free tho because she's not accustomed to being in the wild and very tame (except when in heat) so she'd never survive out there. 

luckily she never attacks dh so he handles her.. i feed her and clean out her cage etc but can't hold or cuddle her much anymore :( i used to be the only person she'd allow to pick her up etc. now that she's matured she only wants dh because he's a man.. the vet told me she can pick up on his testosterone.. so weird.. it makes me really sad but at least i have her with me and i know she's happy and safe. i feel like my baby is all grown up and doesn't want me anymore, lol.. she still sits on my shoulder tho so i know the love is still there, haha.. silly little madam! sorry about rambling, i can talk about her all day..

prepping, loads of babydust for you, hun! hope that spiderweb catches some bugs :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust: 

xx,k.


----------



## karine

greygirl! best of luck with the op.. fx everything goes well and works out for you hun! 

big hugs!


----------



## prepping

*karine*, glad you were able to talk to your DH about it. 
I was just thinking about the pressure side of things.... Well, when I feel pressure to *ahem* finish in a short period of time, it can certainly throw me way out so that it's practically impossible. I know the female orgasm can be elusive at times -- but if I have the thought in the back of my head that I don't have the time or I'm thinking of something else entirely, it's darned near impossible. This morning for example, it's a good thing it doesn't matter as much that *I* finish as I was already thinking about what I was going to wear today. LoL

If stamina man happens too often, then it's an issue that needs a talk so that the pressure can be lessened. But if it's now and again (even if it unfortunately happens at prime time), then I wouldn't stress myself out about it too much as the reason can be pretty logical and can be dealt with.
Just my 2 cents... or currency equal to 2 cents in everyone's respective countries. :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha prepping I can just visualize your doggys squished in to my vivs lmao. 
I'm sure they will be fine as dogs like living in packs unlike my dragons lol. Just pleased to have them both still as I thought we would have to rehome one lol. So instead I have 8ft of tanks lol. But they are on top of eachother so not so bad lol. 
Loving the spiders web! I'm sure it will catch something hun :) lol 

Karine - I'm pleased you spoke to DH. My oh always blames himself when the witch shows and it was a lot of pressure BDing at o time for him so I don't tell him when I'm most fertile and when we need to doggy dance. Maybe see how he feels about that?


----------



## karine

hahaha prepping you crack me up.. thinking about what you were going to wear.. HA!! that is so true!! but now that you put it that way i can see how distractions and pressure can really keep things from happening because it happens to me too, it's just not necessary that i finish, lol.. makes me feel ALOT better now that i put myself in his shoes.

cookie, good idea about keeping him in the dark.. i'll have to make sure we dtd more regularly so that when it's O time he won't realize we're bding more often and catch on. ahhh, the things we do for our men! lol..

nothing happened last night sadly, we got home really late and were seriously burned out. hopefully tonight we'll pull something off. getting O pains right now.. so maybe im still fertile? someone was saying that you can still be fertile a few days after ewcm.. anyone know how long after? will google it..

:hug: and :dust: and :spermy:


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, Spider web doggy dancing baby dust? :winkwink:

*karine*, glad I made you smile. :) I'm just repeating what I had to work out in my own head when I encountered stamina man. It really comes back to remembering TTC should be fun and not a job for one purpose. Although I have to say that dancing has become more fun because of TTC personally. It's amusing at times.
As for fertile time after ewcm, apparently it's at least a couple days. From what I've read, you'll get a blank day of cm which is supposedly when you ovulate, and you can still have the :spermy: catch the egg for the day or so afterwards. As for whether I can testify to cm being so consistent as that, I've no clue. Point is, ewcm is good and if you're within 48 hrs of it then you probably still have a chance. Worth a shot at least.

Alright so yesterday turned into a morning/nighter for BDing. That doesn't happen too often! Mainly only saved for vacations or getaways honestly. LoL I know it's better to let the little spermies build back up so it's only once a day, but it's O time and I've got a web to fill. 
Haven't seen ewcm since Monday I think so I don't know what's going on inside. I don't get middle pains when I O so I'm in the dark.
And the pre-seed hasn't arrived yet! I'm hoping that it's Murphy's Law (Sod's Law for you english folk) that it gets here after O and that I get my BFP so don't get to use it for the intended purpose anyway. Wouldn't that be awesome? :D


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, you have given me a few giggles when I have been reading your posts! I agree that when ttc men have more pressure, my mind was often wandering when dtd. I think not letting on that its ov time is a good idea so the pressure is less. Really hope that you won't need the pre-seed :winkwink:

Karine, hope you get some :sex: but try to remember it only takes one time so once is better than nothing. Your not out until the witch arrives :hugs:

Cookie, sounds like you had a great holiday. So sorry the witch got you :hugs: Glad you didn't have to re-home one of your dragons.

Achelois, I think relationships are often hard work but you have to decide if you think the hard work is worth it. Me and my OH have been arguing this week but a lot of it has been due to our ds who is having bad tantums. Instead of joining forces to deal with ds we have been turning against each other! Had a big chat and agreed on how we're going to handle things from now on so hopefully things will be better. I really hope that you are happy with what ever you decide :hugs:

GreyGirl, great news about your husbands swimmers and about getting 6 months of clomid. I hope the op goes well :hugs:

Clara, glad the funeral went well. Good decision to change midwife. I didn't like my midwife when i was pregnant with ds and I moved near to my due date and got a new one. I was much happier :thumbup:

I had my scan today! Very happy to say that everything is ok. Edd is 14th April. Such a relief to know everything is ok and I can finally tell everybody.Will try and post some pictures but it will probably be tomorrow. I'm so tired at the moment so think it will be another early night!

:dust:


----------



## prepping

*missh*, that's wonderful about the scan!!! :D:D:D Look forward to pictures. Rest up!


----------



## prepping

Got my pre-seed! So we get to try it out on the last possible time that there might still be a chance for us.
Lesson to me. Always allow at least 10 days for online orders to be delivered.

What's awesome is that my mum is the one to call me asking "Did you order moisturizer online?". Uhhhhhh... I ordered _something_ online. I was so not wanting to be talking to my mum about my lube purchase! Luckily she couldn't tell what it was but called to let me know it looks like it was run over by a truck (as I can hear her fiddling and squeezing the package to find out what it is). I just ended the convo saying that I'll see to it later and changed the subject.
:dohh: :blush:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hahaha! Prepping, I'm giggling about the moisturiser!! Hope it helps you catch some little bugs Spiderwoman! Your posts have been very entertaining! :)

Cookie that's sad about the dragons. Hopefully they'll be happier and peaceful in their single residences, how posh are they?! ;)


Grey, thinking of you. I'm sure all will go well, they warn people before every op of the chances of things going wrong, they have to cover themselves so please don't let that play on your mind. Hope your BFP shows beforehand girlie :hugs:

MissH, can't wait to see your scan! So glad it went well for you, go baby bean!

Karine so glad you had a chat to DH. when we were TTC I didn't mention when I suspected I was 'O'ing. I got more (ahem) 'frisky' around that time anyway so more dancing was done! OH didn't like talking about it too much I think he felt pressured too. We called it NTTP really although I was keeping an eye on things!

AFM, good really, just over 14 weeks now, appetite's improved. I don't think it'll take me long to find the 3 kilos I lost in the third tri! Our chances of a Down's baby are 1:3400 so nice and low and latest bloods were really good, very high iron, yay! So all set for a 'low risk' birth so far meaning I can use the birthing centre :)

Have a beautiful weekend everyone, sorry not been about more, been busy at work all week and sleeping lots! No energy to get online when home!

Love, butt plugs and sticky spider webs to all! Xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) 

Well done on your good news Clara :)


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs: Grey, how are you doing?

in fact how is EVERYONE doing?! I keep checking in but things have been a little slow recently. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey all. Sorry I've been absent lately. I'm doing a uni certificate distance learning course atm and I'm stressed up to my eye balls lol (its a optic course and the eye ball thing just made me giggle to myself (god I'm going mad)) so yea not been about much. 

Clara I'm so pleased your feeling better at last :) how's things going hun? 

Grey hope your ok hun and works not too stressful atm. 
Karine hope things are ok with u and hubby. 
Prepping - your posts crack me up. Hope the web caught something hun. 
Missh - pleased scan went well. Can't wait for the pics  
Miss u all xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi Cookie! I remember the optics courses, although I didn't do any uni ones. Are you training to be a DO? I loved learning about the eyes, kind of miss it sometimes actually, it's a whole new language! Here's another little eye roller for you :wacko:

I'm ok, just got a nasty cold so having a welcome lazy day at home and stalking BnB!

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha I forgot you did this too. No I'm doing the oda first to see how I go then in the future maybe the DO course but I didn't wanna commit to that yet as its a 3yr course and dont think my director would be impressed if I started it then had to stop if I ever get pregnant lol. 
It's really interesting but so hard as its distance learning and self teaching lol. I'm sure I'll get there. First exam in 2 weeks thou :-l 

Ooo nice lazy day :) I'm munching the galaxy down lol. Going swimming tonight so its fine lol xxxx


----------



## karine

hey peeps :)

glad to know everyone is doing well! been really busy lately with work etc. and pms is such a beeyatch this cycle.. 

dh and i are getting along OKAY, not great because he's pissing me off! lol.... yesterday i had this training course and he was supposed to pick me up after except he went to the bar with friends and forgot all about me. couldn't get a bus or taxi so i had to wait an hour and a half for him.. needless to say he got the silent treatment all night and for most of the morning. he's been extra sweet and attentive but i'm not ready to let him off the hook yet. :growlmad:

clara.. so happy everything's looking good with beanie :) time to chow down girl!

cookie.. how are the dragons?

prepping.. how's the pre-seed working out? :winkwink:

missh.. great that things are coming along nicely for you and beanie! can't wait to see the piccies :)

grey.. fx for you hun :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hehe karine I love the silent treatment. I had a disagreement with DF sat night and didn't actually talk to him properly til Sunday evening. I hope he makes it up to you hun. 

Dragons are good thanks. I was letting them hang out on the floor together once a day but unfortunately stumpy ended up with spiros neck in his mouth so had to stop that now too :( its sad but they are doing ok. I was studying earlier with spiro on my shoulder but he ended up on my folder right in the way lol. Bless him. 

Xxxx


----------



## prepping

*Cookie*, Long distance learning would be difficult. I know that I wouldn't do well with it at all -- I've tried. Work and life get in the way and it just never gets done. In fact, I have a designation course that I'm starting this friday that I started 2 years ago and stopped working on 1 year and 10 months ago. Now, I'm paying $$$$ so that I can have a tutored class once a week to complete it within a year. It'll get interesting when I'm knocked up though! If everything runs smoothly, I can potentially have the first designation finished in 8 months. Can't help but imagine what condition I may be 8 months from now!
Good luck with your studying :)

*Clara*, If it's not nausea, or fainting, or general ickiness, it's now a cold! Wow your system is taking a beating. Feel better soon! Glad to hear that everything is hunky dorey for the birthing centre. That's wonderful.

*Karine*, bad DH! I would certainly have some words if my DH did the same. I hope you get to benefit plenty as he does everything possible to redeem himself. And about the pre-seed, we used it once and it was okay. I'm pretty sure I had already ovulated at that point so there hasn't been a need for it since.

Just back to regular life again after the Thanksgiving long weekend. It was great -- beautiful weather and LOTS of food and lots of family. We now have proof that our 1 yr old boxer will indeed play fetch with his ball and frisbee for 5 hours straight. 
I feel different this 2WW.... pretty laid back about it. If it works, wonderful. If not, whatevs. It's a nice feeling.

Oh! And I've mentioned before about DH's mother's ability to know when people are pregnant even before they know themselves as she dreams it. Well, she told me that she dreamt that they were looking after a little baby girl and mentioned to DH's sister that they'll borrow a playpen from us.
DH isn't convinced that it was a genuine foretelling as she normally dreams that the person is actually pregnant -- not that they have baby stuff. So we'll see if it still may mean something!


----------



## Cookie_88

Yes I agree prepping its hard to fit in study time and today I've been off work and only did a little bit lol. Good luck with you re-attempt at your course. Hopefully the tuition will help. 
Aww I really hope MILs comments mean something. I really believe its not gonna be long at all till ur announcing ur bfp to us all. :hugs: 
Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie good luck with the exam hunni! I bet you'll nail it :) Glad to hear the dragons are helping you in their unique way! 

Prepping, yep, I think I'd quite like a few weeks of wellness now! I think doing these long hours is running me down. Plus the stupid germy tube trains :( Sounds like a lovely Thanksgiving! Hope your MIL is right and your relaxed attitude is rewarded.

Karine I'm with you on the silent treatment, I'd have been the same! Men can be a bit forgetful can't they? Hope he learned his lesson! Good to hear he's been extra attentive to make it up, bless him.

X


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooh very excited! Just bought this on eBay:

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=300607316076

Oops! My finger slipped ;)


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol Clara I'll be ok with everything except the anatomy lol. That is so confusing. And yes the dragons love to "help" lol. 
I couldn't get on a train every day. I always panic lol. Hope u get better soon hun xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara cluck said:


> Ooh very excited! Just bought this on eBay:
> 
> https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=300607316076
> 
> Oops! My finger slipped ;)

Ooooooooo very nice. :)


----------



## prepping

yay shopping! I can't really tell what it is (think because of firewall)... but yay anyway!

*cookie*, your dragons sound as helpful as my suburban zoo. We have the 2 dogs and 3 cats so there's always someone trying to see what you're doing at any given time.


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooh BnB has changed!

Prepping it's a denim maternity dress from Mama and Papas. Was £42 originally but I got it for £9 + £3 postage and it's new! Yay! Hope it fits!

You two and your pets :) It sounds so much fun. I miss having animals around, they're special little characters.

Anyway night night all. I'm knucking fackered :winkwink: xx


----------



## Cookie_88

I doooont like it.... :( I want old bnb back.... and that's just seeing it on my phone. 
Haha prepping thats cute. I have a cat but she still lives with my parents :( she's too old and confused to move house lol. 

Clara that dress is lovely and a right bargain.


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok this is a post nothing to do with ttc but here goes :( 
So I posted this morning about my old confused kitty cat and went home today to see my mum and I haven't seen my cat for a few months. When I got there she looked awful :( she's nearly 21yrs old (so I've had her most my life) she's just a bag of bones and her eyes are starting to sink in to her head. She can't clean herself properly and so her tummy is all matted (and she's short haired and never had a matt in her life) and basically my mum has told me its time to make a decision :( so I have a few days to think but it looks like next wed I'm heading home to take my baby kitty cat to the vet to say goodbye. I'm absolutely devastated. I just keep asking myself that of she could talk would she tell me to do it or not? she is so precious to me and I don't wanna lose her but she looks so fragile all of a sudden. The past year she's been skinny but happy. She's lost her short term memory but been ok. When she saw me today she was happy to see me (always goes mad when I go home) but today she was very slow getting to me. I picked her up and she started purring but I don't want her to suffer. I feel so shit :( 
What would you guys do? I don't wanna keep her going for my selfishness but I can't imagine going home and not seeing her :'(


----------



## prepping

Aw, cookie :hugs:. I'm so sorry about your poor little kit kat. All I can say is to follow what you feel would be most fair to her. If it means putting an end to her pain, be there with her. 

I've had many animals over the years and unfortunately only one lived to old age. What it comes down to imo is how they would feel as animals. They don't know why things are happening the way they are..... and if it is degrading their lives, then it's not fair to them. 

Your kit has lived a long happy life. You know what's best.

I'm giving you the biggest virtual across-the-ocean hug right now.


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw Cookie, bless you it's always a hard decision when well loved pets (let's face it they're like family!) get to this stage. I've been through it with various dogs and bunnies over the years. I also worked at a Vet surgery when I was younger and saw many people have to make this decision. I think you need to weigh up if she has a quality of life any more. As Prepping says, they don't understand like humans do, all she knows is that she feels poorly. She's had a very long life in cat years and it sounds like she's had loads of love. When my pets have got to the stage where they have little dignity and no quality of life I have seen it as the kindest thing to put them to sleep. I guess it's up to you to decide if and when.

I can reassure you that when the time comes, that is exactly what happens, they simply drift off quietly. It's very peaceful and dignified.

Sending you a massive hug hunni, makes me feel very teary thinking of you today ccxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku girls. It's all I've thought about and I know she's had a great life. I don't want her to suffer in any way and I'm sure its what she would want. I think its the right thing to do but it doesn't make it any easier. She's the most amazing cat and has been my friend while I was growing up :( I think its time to let her go peacefully. We had another cat that lived to 19 and when she got like this we tried pills etc to keep her going and she was just existing and it wasn't fair on her and I don't want that to happen to Daisy. She's been the best cat you could ask for (loyal like a dog in a cats body) but I think I have to let her go even though its gonna crush me to bits. I'm sure she would understand that its because i love her I'm doing it. I know its the right thing to so by her. As her owner I have to do what's best for her :(


----------



## prepping

Cookie, :hugs:

Thinking about you today. I've been where you are often enough. All Daisy would care about is that you love her and she's lived a good life. It's always hard for us that are left behind, but nothing can ever take away what you had with her and how she enriched your life.
That's why no matter how difficult it has been in the past, I can never imagine *not* having those little people in fur coats as part of the family.


----------



## prepping

ummm, girls..... I'm doing it again. The casual observations. Why oh why can't I just let it be for the 2 weeks without thinking "well ______ isn't normal, so maybe it might mean something???" :p

Right now, I've had nothing...... EXCEPT sore boobs. 

I've been poking and pressing for the last number of months and I don't get sore boobs until the day before AF. But for the last couple days they feel like they're trying to fall off my body when unleashed from the bra and they woke me up last night when I rolled over on them.

It's probably why I dreamt last night that I poas and it came up positive. It was a little annoying to wake up and find that it wasn't real. :p


----------



## karine

oh, so sorry to hear that cookie :( but i think you've made the right choice.. do what's best for daisy. i've been through it and i know how awful it feels.. like you are losing a family member.. it's unbelievably hard. sending big hugs from trinidad, hun :hugs: 

prepping.. i'm trying not to do it either.. only gave in a little but i'm managing not to get my hopes up too much. think it's impossible not to be a tiny bit hopeful though. there's no way to avoid the crushing feeling of seeing :witch: which i'm expecting next week :cry:

things are back to normal with me and dh.. gearing up for more bding.. going to start jumping him today so he won't have a clue when i'm ovulating.

clara, loving the dress!!

:dust: to all


----------



## prepping

*karine*, It's too late for me... my hopes are already jacked. LoL I even mentioned to DH last night that I had a good feeling about this month. That's not something I would normally do as he likes to err on the side of caution and wait for a happy surprise. Well, he didn't even try to dissuade my good feeling. So I'm going to happily float along in hopes and see what awaits me this time next week.
That's good to hear that everything is back to normal with DH! You go have lots of :sex: just for the fun of it!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks to you all for your support through this. I'm going to call my mum tonight and her her to arrange the appointment. I have to do right by my gorgeous fur baby/fur sister. I'm just so grateful to her for the amazing 21yrs I've had with her. Ive never known a cat live that long before bless her. 






Prepping your casual observations make me smile. as I said before, I'm sure you will be reporting your bfp very very soon. Fx for you and karine. Hope the witch stays away xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie I just want to sweep you and Daisy up in a big hug. I think it's best for her not to suffer any more and by not letting the inevitable drag on, you're showing your love for her even more xx

Prepping, loving the casual obs! It's so hard not to so don't beat yourself up about it Hun xx

Karine, so glad things are back to normal :) Here's to much BDing! xx

afm, hopefully cold is on it's way out, just left with an annoying tickly cough but that'll go soon too. Had a lovely surprise yesterday. My Mum's friend's called me and said they have a brand new Moses basket and stand if we'd like it! Sounds lovely. Luckily it's unisex, ie no pink or blue so yay! Our first baby thing :) 

Anyway, off to try and find something to eat... Big love to you all, kiss on the head for Daisy. Cookie, take care, many hugs and uplifting thoughts coming your way Hun xxx

PS we're on our 100th page!! :)


----------



## prepping

*clara*, that's awesome about the moses basket!
I'm trying not to get excited about the boobies. I keep pressing them every once in a while just to be sure it's not in my head. I checked on previous months and the only time I start feeling bruised is 2 days before AF. So this is either something new to get me all dreamy, or .... FX!
(Doesn't help any that my siggy chooses today to say that tender breasts are #8 for preggy women at this dpo)


Just 6 more posts until we're at 1000 too!


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping can I get (secretly) a teensy bit excited?! Ok, well I'm not excited at all then and I won't be keeping my fingers and toes crossed....;)


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, you're more than welcome to get as excited as you want. I appreciate the extra crossed digits! *press press* yep, still sore. :p

Was walking through grocery store and found a pink dye clearblue 2 pack of hpts on sale... Couldn't pass it up. And yet again the fertility companies out there make a bit more money off us spa girls. :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku Clara the cyber hugs help :D and amazing about the Moses basket :D how exciting. 

Prepping I'm excited for you. Everything crossed for u. *poke poke* lol 

I'm due to O tomorro and no BDing last night and not sure about tonight. :( so yep on to Nov I think xxxx


----------



## karine

FX for you, prepping!! this is all VERY exciting! when do you test??!! 

awww clara.. your first baby thingie :) was looking at some baby shows today and thinking soon clara and missh (and hopefully more of us!) will be having this amazing experience. got all teary-eyed over it, lol :cry:

cookie, hun.. think i'll also be getting sexified in november.. just not getting the feeling this time. not that i was ever right before, heh.

no bding for me tonight, dh got home dog-tired, so i'll let him be til tmrw :winkwink: 

nite nite to all! sweet dreams ladies!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine you never know. Hang in there. 

Surprisingly DF managed to wake me up last night and got some BDing in :) 
Unfortunately having a real rotten time with everything atm. :( been having Sharp pains in my tummy for a few days and today got to work to just come back home again as been sick :( now if I was in the 2ww then id be excited. Unfortunately I'm not so feel rotten. I think the stress I'm under with everything has got to me :( blah :( lol


----------



## karine

are you sure you're 100% out, cookie?

as you said, you never know! :winkwink:

whatever happens, tho, it'll work out for all of us. so fx for u all the same :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks karine. Well because we bded last night I should have it covered so fx :) 

Quick question girls. I've been researching today and looked at preseed as a lot of ppl use it and get results. Is it only really needed if you need extra lubrication? TMI alert.... cos I don't need Amy help there? I'm just thinking its time to try something new? I mean? Is it possible to o like 3 days earlier than what you would expect having a perfect 28day cycle? For example I would expect to o today but tues I had ALOT of cm... way TMI now girls - went to the loo.... wiped and literally slipped there was so much? Now if I did o then its fine cos we bded sun and Mon. I'm just interested? 

Sorry for the TMI but been wondering and all I've done is research today (in-between sleep and being sick) lol 

Hope your all ok butty plugs xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Cookie, I don't know the answer :S I've got some preeseed but rarely get to use it as you're supposed to put it in 15minutes before sex, I never know if I'll be able to get any, so when I do use it, it's often wasted and it's expensive :(


----------



## misshopefull

Sorry its been a while since i posted. Been really tired so not been on the internet all week! Not sure about the new bnb :nope: I thought I had gone to the wrong place!

Cookie :hugs:, sorry to hear about your cat but it sounds like she had a very long life and was very loved. I used preseed because I didn't produce much cm. I only used it around ov. I have also heard good things about 'conceive plus' which boots sell. It is worth a try. I also used the preseed with the clearblue digitial sticks as I wasn't sure when/if ov was happening. The first month I used both I got my BFP. Maybe ov sticks might be worth a try as you might be ov'ing earlier or later than you think. Fx for you.

Prepping, its nearly time to test! I am so excited! My boobs have not stopped aching since I got my BFP so that is a great sign :happydance: When are you planning to test?

Karine, hope the witch stays away from you. When is she due?

Clara, its about time you got your pregnacy glow! Hope the sickness is improving. Getting baby stuff is exciting, its amazing how much stuff one tiny person needs!

We have been telling everybody this week and it feels great, it makes it all feel much more real. Still so tired all the time but most afternoons I feel quite human! I haven't forgotten that I promised to post pictures but it will have to be tomorrow when I locate the various things needed!

Hope your all having a lovely weekend. Sending you all some lovely baby dust

:dust:


----------



## karine

cookie.. not too sure about the preseed but i think it's to be used if you need more lubrication. don't know if it helps in other ways.. glad you got in some bding and now you're in with a chance! :happydance:

missh.. af is due sometime between the 19th and 21st.. not sure because it came a little early last time. 

grey.. i feel ur pain, hun.. my preseed's been wasted alot too. and it is so expensive to order online and having to ship it further to trinidad doesn't help. im almost out so will have to invest in more when i go on vacay. hope u are doing well, hun.

this evening was watching telly when i started getting these SHARP pains in my stomach.. got hopeful for a second and thought what if im one of those girls who carries a full-term baby without knowing she's pregnant and im in labour right now!? :haha: that was just for a split second though, hahaha, im such an eejit sometimes. i def watch too much tv. thankfully the pains have stopped.

okay time to retire, hope everyone has/had a good night :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie I'm not sure but I think preseed is meant to act like EWCM and help spermies stay in longer and assist them in their swim to the cervix (and beyond)! Haha sounds like Buzz Lightyear: "to the cervix and beyond!"

Karine sorry to hear about your pains. Could they be ovulation? I used to get a fairly sharp pain sometimes. Glad they went away though hun. Wouldn't it be funny though if you had been PG all this time and didn't know?!! Mind you, now I am pregnant I simply don't understand how a person doesn't notice! I mean, at 15+ weeks I don't look much different but going off foods, being nauseous, just feeling completely different- surely people notice that? Or maybe some have no symptoms?! Lucky things!

Grey, big hug. You never know, it only takes once like we all keep saying. My friend and I were talking the other day and saying that when you're a teenager, doctors etc make out that if you forget one pill or have unprotected sex once you'll get pregnant instantly and it doesn't matter which day of the month it is. When you stop contraception and actually start trying to get pg they say "oh well there's certain days in the month, blah blah blah!" Wish they'd make up their minds! Just have fun honey, you never know, one of those times you manage to BD could be perfect timing :)

MissH that's great you've told lots of people, have you had some lovely reactions? Can't wait to see your piccies of little bean :)

Prepping, excited for your testing! Still got my fingers crossed!

AFM i'm meeting a friend on Oxford St today to maybe invest in maternity jeans :) Then out for din dins with OH's friend and his wife (the friend's wife not OH's!! Lol!) OH and I had a big clear out of clutter yesterday. We have a lot to do to prepare the flat to sell it. Also we need wardrobe space-he wants new tshirts and I need 'fat'clothes! ;) Plus our larder cupboard! Oh my god, who needs 3 jars of paprika?!! I mean honestly!! I chucked loads of old musty things we'll never use and now you can actually see what you're looking at. Ahhh it felt good. More next weekend, sorry bin boys and recycling dudes!

Happy weekend everyone and remember "to the cervix and beyond!"

Love and baby dust xx


----------



## prepping

Hi all!
*cookie*, Glad you got the window! about pre-seed, I wouldn't say I have an issue with cm, but figured a little lube isn't bad. Don't want to mess things up with saliva just in case. It's expensive at $19.50 CAD for 40 mL, but figured a little change up is fine. Regarding ovulating at a different time than what is typical, that's a mystery to me as well. In general though, it seems you can have noticeable ewcm anywhere up to 5 days in advance of ovulation. It can last for a few days or a few hours. Only thing you can do is get busy as often as possible and hope for the best.

*karine*, not only the same bday, but the same cycle too. neat! I'm expecting AF on thursday (20th). Maybe those sharp pains you felt could be a good thing! Implantation maybe??? that would be pretty awesome!

*missh*, that's so wonderful about sharing the news with everyone. I'm looking forward to be able to do the same coming up to Christmas if it works for us this cycle. :cloud9:

*Clara*, When are you looking at moving?? before or after baby? I love that feeling after a really good de-cluttering where you get to appreciate your work. :)

It's been a good weekend. Great distraction from dpo. :winkwink: Poor DH is not doing too hot considering we all went out for his bday on Saturday and he had a bit too much Jager bought for him. It's past 7pm and he's still laid out on the couch. boo.

As for me, now 10 dpo and am thinking I may be looking to November as well. my boobs are still sore like they normally get within 2 days of AF, but nothing else. I guess they've been this way for the last 4-5 days? I know other girls get sore boobs after ovulation, so am thinking it's quite possible I'm having one of those months. As for when to test, it depends what mood I'm in. I don't want to see a BFN, but I am impatient to find out. So one moment I'm planning on testing first thing in the morning, and the next moment I'm planning on it for Friday when I'm a day late. I really don't know at this point. Think it may end up on Friday due to me being a chicken. Going to be an interesting week!


----------



## prepping

Hi all! So I caved and tested early due to getting all excited when one of my TTC buddies got her BFP just yesterday. I had my hopes to see something early but was anticipating a BFN. And that's what I got. Bugger.

Well, I know I'm not out yet, but I'm anticipating AF on Thursday. So at least that's one good thing about testing early -- you don't have those pesky few days leading up to :witch: where you're super anxious and excited. LoL :haha:

Casual Observations:
- Boobs still sore (maybe my cycle felt like changing it up by having a good 8 days of soreness before AF rather than the normal 1-2)
- Slight bleed of gums and nose (maybe I was aggressive with flossing teeth and the air was dry for nose)
- Neck aches (maybe I slept wrong)
- Pain in abdomen last night (maybe something I ate)

So there you go. My "symptoms" and rationalizations. Due to getting pretty close to everything in the book for symptoms in past months, I'm thinking I have a new one to add to the list of things to ignore in the future.

Well, at least I have a few more weeks of being blissfully carefree where I get to be the centre of my own world until the next stage of life finally decides to start. 
... But I suppose I should still hold on to hope that I may have yet to get my BFP by the end of the week. fx.


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping your not out yet! Its really early so I would take no notice of that BFN. I am keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away. If she doesn't show, test again on friday morning :hugs:


----------



## prepping

okay.... so seriously..... what.... the..... f___.... 
I just had what is either IB or a sign that AF is 3 days early.
?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

It's only happened one time before that there was any type of spotting and AF came 2 days before schedule. Out of the last year, I've only been off twice. Once was 2 days early, the other 2 days late.

TTC can be ridiculous at times. :dohh: Guess I'm waiting until the end of the day to see if the witch decided to come early.


----------



## misshopefull

So hopefully my scan pictures are attached. They aren't as good as when I had my scan with ds. Same hospital but they scan a different way now. Last time I had to drink between 1 and 2 pints of water but this time nothing. Anyway, it was lovely to see the little lemon and we got to hear the heartbeat :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ebay oct 2011 608.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









ebay oct 2011 606.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prepping

awwww, you have a little lemon!!! :cloud9:


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, I hope its IB! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

I feel your frustration, the month before my BFP I was 7 days late with af/BFP symptoms for the 10 days before the witch arrived! I was going out of my mind :wacko:

Big :hugs:


----------



## prepping

misshopefull said:


> Prepping, I hope its IB bleeding! I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I feel your frustration, the month before my BFP I was 7 days late with af/BFP symptoms for the 10 days before the witch arrived! I was going out of my mind :wacko:
> 
> Big :hugs:

well, at least if it's early, then I won't have to go through 10 days of waiting while I slowly go insane. :p


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww missh lemon is sooooooo cute. Congrates on hearing heart beat and finally seeing your bun baking :D 

Prepping those are some good "symptoms" I'm really crossing everything that its ib and not af. 

Clara - LOVING to the cervix and beyond :D how exciting clearing up for pending baby :) I'm so unbelievably excited for you hun. 

Afm - spent weekend at my parents to spend time with my precious kittykins. My mum has been taking lots of photos and is going to make me a nice collage for me. I'm still extremely heart broken about the decision I've had to make but I know its what's right for her. She's booked in for 10.30 wed morning. Makes it all feel real :'( I'm heading back there tues after work and spending the night with her. I know she would thank me of she could but it still hurts :( 

As for ttc - I'm now in the 2ww. A lot of cm... and I mean a lot lol. No symptoms though. Would be amazing to get a bfp now, lose my precious cat and then a new life is created.... sounds silly hey lol


----------



## prepping

That's how life works though cookie... with each ending, there is a beginning.
Enjoy your time. :hugs:

And thanks for the everything crossed. I've got everything crossed plus some things that I didn't know could cross. I just checked again while putting a liner on just in case and nothing's there. So I take that as a good sign.
I've had lots of cm for the 2ww too. Lots of lotion like discharge just this past weekend too. Have no clue how to interpret anything except ewcm so have left it as a mystery.


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun :hugs: 

Yes lotion is the best word for it.... so much - well a lot more than normal lol. When u get your bfp then I might get excited about it lol xxxx


----------



## prepping

omg I can barely focus at all right now.
Is it AF? is it IB? back and forth. Is that a pinching in my abdomen or an AF cramp? arg!
my uterus feels heavy. Can a uterus feel heavy? WHICH PART IS MY UTERUS? LoL!!!


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> omg I can barely focus at all right now.
> Is it AF? is it IB? back and forth. Is that a pinching in my abdomen or an AF cramp? arg!
> my uterus feels heavy. Can a uterus feel heavy? WHICH PART IS MY UTERUS? LoL!!!

Hehe your really making me smile lol. As for uterus.... I haven't a clue lol. But I really hope that it was too early to get that bfp.... which I know it was so I'm feeling good about you gettin that bfp! Xxxx


----------



## prepping

I'm thinking I'm just going to assume that the :witch: is getting me early. It feels safer that way. I do feel something going on inside which resembles the feeling you get when AF is coming. So I'll just assume the worst and wait.

Are super dry chapped lips a sign? Had those for close to a week now and have to use balm constantly.

oops! I mean, that can't be a sign. AF is coming. That's right.


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Hun those casual observations can't help but creep in lol. I still think they mean something hun xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, why don't you post a question in the pregnancy forum asking people who had IB what it was like and how many days they had it before they got a BFP.

Cookie, sorry your feeling so sad. Its the right thing to do for your cat but it doesn't make it any easier :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*missh*, good idea! I think I'm going to try to contain myself though... Because really, I'll either get a whole bunch of people say that what i have sounds exactly like what they had, and I'll get my hopes all up beyond control... or a bunch that say it was nothing like it and I'll be in the dumps.

I'll instead live in the limbo of unknown and wait ever so patiently.

Messaged DH, because of course he would want to know all the details of my cm and bleeding status (ya right LoL).... his wise words "I guess it's just a wait and see if it's a period or spotting". 
Men and the simplicity of it all.


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks missh. I know its right but like you said still hard 

Prepping. Love your DHs response. Men have a way with words lol. 
Fx fx fx fx for ib :)


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, try and stay positive and try and stay busy! fx :hugs:


----------



## prepping

I just saw there's more. So am leaning more towards AF. Possibly.
It's still very much mixed with CM and some a little more red than pink. May turn out to be my shortest cycle ever. Or may stop. Who knows. :shrug:
Doesn't seem like normal AF blood.


----------



## Cookie_88

Fx the witch stays away xxxx fx fx fx fx fx xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Goodness me! Lemon pics and a whole host of 'casual observations'!! I can't keep up with you lot sometimes!

MissH your lemon is adorable! I think they're pretty clear, lovely pic of the face! So exciting to see the LO after all this time. You must be happy :) We've not heard a heartbeat yet, hopefully at next appointment on 31st. Can't wait!

Prepping, I think it all sounds good, I hope it's IB. I didn't get it so can't help you with that. I did get the 'heavy uterus' feeling. It's way down low, just above your pubic bone. I felt it was heavier when I went running. But I don't want to get hour hopes up, I guess AF feels similar. Bimmin' excited though! Oops sorry ;) Oh, and we're hoping to move six months or so after Bean makes an appearance. Lots to do to the flat and lots of househunting to do!

Cookie, enjoy your time with Daisy. I'm sure shed say thankyou too. And prepping's right, life's about beginnings and endings. Similar thoughts crossed my mind while sitting at my Gma's funeral thinking about Bean (avocado as it is now!) Give her big cuddle, she'll know how you feel. Animals are so perceptive. 

Anyway girls, I'm off to bed. So tired, a long crappy day at work and feeling sick again so early to bed for me.

Night night, sleep tight and mind the bedbugs don't bite x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. That made me cry cos was so lovely. I'm hoping to get my tears out now so I'm not a hysterical wreck at the vets. But I break down every time I think of her. This is gonna sound pathetic but I've got her face on my phone background and without realising I sat here stroking her and didn't realise til DF pointed it out :( I don't know how I'm gonna get through wed I really don't. 

But away from that. How exciting house hunting. I love looking at new houses/flats. Can't believe bean is a avocado already. Grow baby grow xxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

On phone now so can't go all out in response, but just an update that I think it is AF afterall. 25 day cycle. How do you like that. 

Boo. Will know beyond a doubt tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping that sucks. Still got everything crossed just incase :hugs: xxx


----------



## karine

hey girls :)

sorry you're so down, cookie. i still haven't gotten over my dog dying 5 years ago. i remember i cried for days.. you just have to let it out, that helps alot hun.. so don't worry about being a mess at the vet's.. don't hold it in, cry all you want. :hugs: btw, cm sounds like a great sign! fx

missh, loving the lemon! how cute!! am so glad things are going well for u and clara and your lemon and avocado :happydance:

clara, how exciting!! fat clothes!! i find myself looking at them all the time online, and not to mention babyclothes and baby gear.. but im so superstitious i'd probably wait til the very end to buy baby things. 

prepping! you crack me up! gosh i'm hoping for the best for you! everything's crossed! let us know asap ok.. fx. if not, we're in it together! and if we get preggers in the same cycle we may have our babas around the same time.. how cool!

so on sunday evening dh and i went for a drive and this man on a cellphone crashed into us. the car got some damages that will cost a pretty penny but the important thing is we both just got some cuts and bruises. was wearing my seatbelt so right now my boobs are sore but i dont know if it's af, a pg sign or from the impact of the crash. anyhow, i feel like af is imminent :sad2: feel like she's coming on so i'm fully expecting to be in the red by tmrw latest.

so it's on to november most likely for me. i think according to the ov calculator tho, i'll be fertile when i'm on vacay and we're going to be staying at my sister's tiny beach apartment in florida with her so i really don't know how we'll manage that. i'll find a way tho, i really, really want to be nauseous and :sick: for christmas, heehee..

love and :hugs: to all


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you get sick for Christmas karine! ;) 

How is everyone else? Sorry I'm still so swamped at work, 1/2 term next week so hopefully can catch up a bit better! Can't believe it's been nearly a year since trying this time :( 
On the good side though, I am officially on the waiting list for the lap and dye as of 29th of Sept, had a letter through. I have my pre-op appointment on November 8th. In the letter it explained husbands :spermy: analysis - anyone know what this means? He has "a count of 45million/ml in a 6ml sample with 8% normal morphology and 80% were mobile showing excellent motility." Is that good? In the letter it also said (he didn't tell me any of this to my face) that I will be having Metformin after my op continuously as my "BMI is slightly raised", cheers, why couldn't he tell me he thought I was fat to my face?! I don't mind, been on Metformin before and anything to help get healthier and PREGNANT I don't care at this stage. Bring it on!


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie, big hug for you sweetheart x

Greygirl, I'm not sure about the sperm results, but 45million in 6 mls sounds like LOADS! and excellent motility has to be good right? What is a Lap and Dye? I'm guessing laparoscopy but unsure of the dye bit. I really hope it all works out for you Hun.

Karine, I hope for your sake you're pregnant but not sick for Christmas! Got my fingers Xed for all you girlies to get the one thing that's at the top of your Christmas lists :)

I feel awful, I know I shouldn't complain as there's many want to be in my shoes but I'm so sick of feeling sick and not wanting to eat. It seems to have got worse again and this blimmin cough won't go. I almost cried today at lunch because my tummy was telling me I was hungry but the rest of me was just like 'food? What'd the point? It all tastes like crap.' ugh, rant over, I'm off for a sleep before OH gets in, hopefully I'll have cheered ip by then and will be able to smile at him!!

Love xx


----------



## karine

awww, poor clara :flower: hope you feel better soon, hun! on the bright side, i once read that nausea and all these other horrible symptoms are good signs for you that things are progressing nicely! don't worry, that part will soon be over. will you be finding out the sex?

greygirl! so glad that things are picking up on your side :hugs: don't have a clue about all the technical stuff but i think it all sounds great! 

well had a hard day today so just want to go home so badly and 4 o'clock just doesn't seem to want to come. dh is offshore tonight so will be home alone. just me, the telly and something yummy to eat.. off to ponder what im buying for dinner and to stare at the clock :)

xx, k.


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, hope your feeling ok. 25 day cycle means less time to wait until next ov. Enjoy a few glasses [or bottles] of wine :wine: At least you have your preseed ready for this month :hugs:

Karine, glad you weren't seriously hurt in the accident. Any sign of the witch yet? 

Cookie, thinking of you today, hope your ok :hugs:

GreyGirl, its great that things are moving forward for you. Hope you have a really relaxing week off work.

Clara, I know how you feel. I had forgotten what it felt like to feel normal. I am starting to feel much better but still have some off days. Even the smell of my shower gel was making feel ill up until last week! My favourite drink at the moment is hot water and fresh lemon [lemon squeezed in] it really helps me. I also find fruit [apart from bananas] helps a lot. I wish there was something to say that would make you feel better but all I can say is try and eat little and often and maybe stick to plain foods such as rice, toast, ready salted crisps, crackers and plain biscuits. I really hope it passes soon so that you can really start to enjoy your pregnancy.

Today I am feeling slightly more human! Even managed to bake some cakes which my ds was very happy about. My only real complaint at the moment is my bladder appears to be the size of a pea! It was never great before I was pregnant but it is now dreadful. I really have to limit what I drink but it normally back fires because i end up drinking loads on an evening because I am so thirsty, then I end up getting up a few times in the night to go to the toilet :growlmad:

Hope your all ok :flower:


----------



## karine

hi missh :)

it was a blessing that dh and i are both unharmed :thumbup: no sign yet of the witch but all night i felt as though she was imminent :( expecting her soon.. but that's alright, as soon as she's gone we're going to start boinking like rabbits. to the uterus and beyond!

glad to know you're feeling like yourself again for the most part. fx soon you and clara will have to be dishing out advice to us newbies to the preggers scene :happydance:

:hug: and buttplugs!


----------



## misshopefull

karine, fx the witch stays away. The day before i got my BFP I really thought she was coming so just remember your not out until she arrives!

:dust:


----------



## karine

thanks for the encouragement :)

keep checking and nothing so far but am feeling a bit crampy.. fx all the same!

hope you are well today :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks missh. Had a horrible day. I'm a hysterical mess and I just feel broken :( 
Although it was a horrible day it actually went as well as it could. My precious baby didn't have a clue what was going on, she was purring in my arms. The vet said we were doing thee right thing which was reassuring. They explained the whole thing and my mum hugged me all the way through it. they found her vein straight away and before they had even finished injecting her she had gone. She looked so peaceful. I have her a kiss and a cuddle and told her I loved her and will miss her. She felt different. Sounds silly hey, but once she was gone she felt different. 
When we got home my mum have me a black cat sculpture she was given 10yrs ago when we lost pur other cat. It actually looks like my daisy and she said that it helped her cope with losing old cat and that she wanted me to have it to help me. I'm so broken and the way I feel now I don't no if I'll ever get over this. 

Karine glad u and DH are ok. Scary though. Fx witch stays away hun x 

Clara - hope you feel better soon sweetie :hugs: 

Missh glad your feeling human again. 

Grey the swimmers stats sound good to me hope your ok. 

Prepping sorry af showed. Enjoy plenty of vino xxx 

So I'm being naughty and having a glass or 2 of wine tonight :(


----------



## prepping

I could have sworn I had messaged since Monday... guess I was busy!

AF came with a vengeance on Monday. So getting on with a November BFP for our 6th cycle! 6 sounds like a good number. 

*cookie*, you'll always have the good memories of Daisy and there will be a time that you don't feel sad anymore. I look back fondly on all my dogs and cats over the years as they all had their own little personality quirks that still make me laugh. You did do the right thing and there's no more discomfort for her. 
It will get better. :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*karine*, everything's crossed that AF doesn't come!! Sorry to hear about the accident, but so glad you and your DH are okay!

*Grey*, I have no clue about the science of spermies. But "excellent mobility" can't be anything but positive.

*Clara*, sucky about the food aversion and general cruddiness. It has to get better soon! Are you in 2nd trimester yet?

*missh*, glad you're feeling better than Clara! :winkwink:


----------



## karine

oh cookie, so sorry you are hurting, wish i could say something to make you feel better :hugs: the pain is always there hun, but eventually you will learn to cope with it. i have the image of my doggy's face on this little cushion and i still take him to bed with me at night.. everyone says i am a crackpot but it makes me feel like he's still there and i feel better somehow. 

hope you feel better soon hun :( 

XX


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, big big :hugs: It was the right thing to do. Enjoy a few glasses of wine x

Karine, loads of people feel like they're getting af before they get a BFP. Hope she stays away from you.

Prepping, 6 sounds like a great number. Make sure you use all your preseed up :winkwink: Enjoy a lovely big glass of wine for me please!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls. I no it will get easier but right now it hurts so much. Trust me I'm going through the wine.... quite fast lol. 

Sorry to put such a downer on the thread. 

I really am crossing everything for everyone ttc and hope those expecting are feeling ok and not too sicky xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hey girlies

Cookie I'm so sorry you're so sad. Hun I wish I could say something to take the sadness away but all I can say is it will be better in time, the sadness will lessen and you'll start remembering the happy memories with less tears in your eyes. Daisy's comfy and peaceful now, she's lucky she had so much love and a human friend like you who was courageous and kind enough to do what you did today. It sounds like she slipped away quietly and peacefully after a long happy life which is the best any of us can hope for. Hugs hunni, hope your heart begins healing soon xxx

Karine I am so glad you and DH are ok, what an awful thing to happen. I also hope that AF stays away. MissH is right, I felt like the witch was on her way before my BFP, I even had little cramps. Fingers firmly crossed! :)

Prepping damn that nasty witch. Sorry to hear she arrived. 6th cycle on the horizon, fingers crossed for you too, have a glass of wine for me too! 

MissH thanks for the tips, unfortunately can't really stomach lemon in water but managing a bit of cranberry juice and Ribena seems ok too. I've just got to suck it up as the Americans say! Can't wait to feel better again though, trying to get lots of sleep :) 

So on that note, I'm off for a wee kip until OH comes back from climbing. Just did some light pregnancy exercises and stretches so feel quite proud of myself!

Love and butt plugs xx

To the uterus and beyond! ;)


----------



## Clara cluck

PS yes Prepping I am in the 2nd tri. I'm 16 weeks tomorrow! Goodness! That came quite quick, seems like yesterday it was 8 weeks.

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. Your lovely words made me burst in to tears lol. But its lovely so Thanku. Thanks for the msg too was lovely.xxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

prepping.. no witch yet but all the signs are there

feel a little sad of course but also very excited to be moving on to nov with you guys :thumbup: and since the accident dh has been talking alot about starting our family :shock: 

cookie, no apologies hun.. we're here to pick u up :hugs:

thanks missh! will know soon enough!

xx


----------



## prepping

*missh*, better believe I'm going to be a slip and slide this month with pre-seed! Gotta build up a good strong spiderweb.

*cookie*, you're not a downer. We've all been there before. And plus, ttc isn't the only thing in our worlds that is going on.

*clara*, wow! 16 weeks! It's getting real now! :D

I think when my 2WW hits, I'm going to make a list of all the "symptoms" I've had over the last 5 months. Then every time I have one of my observations, I can refer to my list. If it's there, then I can ignore it. *thumbs up*


----------



## karine

thanks clara :) 2nd trimester! :happydance: you should feel proud!

prepping, forgot to tell u, sorry about af catching u.. to the uterus and beyond, right?! have a feeling i'll be right there with u but for now fx :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Not out til witch shows hun


----------



## prepping

*karine*, To the uterus and beyond! With doggy dances and sticky spiderwebs. Butt plugs optional.
But I realllly hope that you don't have to wait with me in November. Fingers and toes crossed!
I'll happily be the one to have all the glasses of wine for every preggo and preggo-hopeful on this thread :winkwink: (at least for another few days)


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol prepping enjoy that wine. I'm getting through mine very quick. Feel guilty cos I'm in the 2ww but I just need it. :( 
My bday is in Nov so I'd love u to get a Nov bfp prepping. Fx for lucky cycle 6 xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Westjn85 I see you lol. Come join the crazy thread hun xxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie_88 said:


> Westjn85 I see you lol. Come join the crazy thread hun xxx

Hello! I noticed you too! :D

*cookie*, don't feel guilty. What happens in the first couple weeks won't have an effect. Especially before implantation. You'll be fine.


----------



## Cookie_88

prepping said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Westjn85 I see you lol. Come join the crazy thread hun xxx
> 
> Hello! I noticed you too! :D
> 
> *cookie*, don't feel guilty. What happens in the first couple weeks won't have an effect. Especially before implantation. You'll be fine.Click to expand...

lol the more the merrier hey hun. 
Yea I thought that. Hate doing it cos after 17months I need all the help I can get lol. I'm almost a week in to the 2ww and no symptoms :( my boobs are still huge from last month.... must of put on weight lol. 

Im debating putting on marley and me the film. Will make me cry but puts it all in perspective. Xxxx


----------



## karine

she got me.. :sad2:

bring on the vino! i'll be getting into it tonight.. moving on to november :happydance:

i'm telling you girls, when this damn period is over dh won't know what hit him! to the uterus and beyond with grey and prepping! hopefully you won't be with us cookie :)

hope you are doing better today hun..

buttplugs, :dust: and sticky webs!


----------



## prepping

*karine*, nooooooo. Sucky! Well, on to Operation Sperm Catcher for November!
Now we can split the glasses of wine that we have to drink for everyone. :winkwink:

Let's do this!

*cookie*, How are you doing today?


----------



## prepping

CD4 is boring.

:p


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey girlies. Sorry she got u karine :( on to Nov hey hunni 

I'm ok. Cried watching marley & me last night then found the dog across the road when taking rubbish out (who was a lab) and had a cuddle and a cry on him :( 

I've been at a meeting all day which was good as kept me busy. But had a slight hang over this morning lol. My friend is over tonight and so I've had a little cry with her :( 

I've been light headed all day... don't no if that's a symptom or hang over lol xxxx


----------



## prepping

That's good to let the emotions out. :hugs:
As for the lightheadedness, I would lean towards it being the vino. ;)
(been there enough times myself!)


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha that's what I thought. Too much wine :s 
Well almost a week in to the 2ww and nothing to report :( not feeling its my month :( been playing this game so long now I'm getting deflated :( oh well xxx


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, from what I can tell, you face a challenge that is unique in the fact that your OH is involved in farm life (I assume at least due to him harvesting not long ago?). Having someone who leaves first thing in the morning (or what is still considered night to some of us), and get back absolutely beat after a long day, it would mean a number of months each year would be very difficult to catch the right times in your cycle. It's like people who are on shiftwork where they're not on the same shift very often. That few day window each month can be very easy to miss!
If I remember right, you have mentioned before that you do not have a reason to believe that it would be difficult for the two of you? So try not to get down on yourself as it will happen one day. And I know you probably hate to hear it, but you are still young. I'm 29 and DH is 32 and have been together close to 6 years. I wouldn't trade those years of *not* having a kid to take care of as we have had a lot of fun and lots of time to enjoy each others company too. 
Super duper huge :hug:. If nothing else, enjoy _not_ feeling those symptoms. It can still mean good news and maybe means a fairly easy pregnancy too. (and at the least, means you don't drive yourself batty like I do)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku prepping. Yes DF does the farming work so its difficult to catch the window. I no we are still young but that worries me more as wouldn't expect these problems. Idk. It's hard cos when u both want something so had and it doesn't happen makes u think it will never happen. I just love him so much and want to be able to give him a child.... our child. It will happen when its right. Fx hey hun xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, so sorry she got you :hugs: Enjoy lots of guilt free wine :happydance:

Prepping, are you counting this as a 28 day cycle? If its 25 days again you could ov early. Happy doggy dancing :winkwink:

Cookie, did you decide to get some preseed? Prepping is right, your OH was so busy with work in the summer it wasn't easy to catch the right few days. Life will change so much when you have a baby that you should try and enjoy this time. I will be keeping everything firmly crossed that the witch stays away from you this month :hugs:


----------



## prepping

*missh*, very good point on possibly Oing early! I have no clue... guess we'll go at it every 2nd day starting as soon as AF is officially finished, and i'll keep and eye on ewcm from there.

*cookie*, I know it's hard. Waiting for anything you want _so much _is hard. Life gets in the way though. 
For a full year, I researched the heck out of everything possible I could think of to prepare for TTC and having a baby in our lives. As of July 2010, I finally felt ready. DH didn't feel ready until Oct 2010 when we agreed I would stop taking BC pills. For the next 7 months, life got in the way so we didn't genuinely start TTC with a purpose until June 2011. Since then, I've been away during prime time 2 cycles. So really, I've had baby on the mind for 2 years now but only count 3 cycles as being possible to actually get a BFP. Life gets in the way but you can't hold the past against the future. I could focus on the fact that in all that time, we never had an 'Oops!'. There's always a reason for everything in life, even if we can't see why at the time.

I have always been one that loves instant gratification. I've felt very (very) recently that babies are the one thing that eludes me. I can set out to do anything in life and achieve it.... except babies. My designation program that I recently started will take about 2 years to complete. If someone told me it would take 2 years as of today to make a baby, it doesn't matter how skilled I become in :sex:, it won't get me there any faster. :winkwink: And that's annoying not having control!

All I'm trying to say (in my long winded way) is that you're not alone in how you feel and that you have to hold on to positivity. You appear to have built a wonderful relationship with your DH -- that is very special and will be even more special for your LO when they decide to arrive. Don't stop focusing on you and doing what makes you feel good. You're the most important person right now so take advantage of this time. :)

btw, by saying all of the above, it also helps me too. :blush:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku prepping and missh. I'm ok. Just down and throwing my negative attitude at everything in my life lol. One thing crashes and its like my world has fallen apart. Losing my cat feels like I've lost my baby. It was always "come see mummy" etc and I just can't accept that I'm never going to see her and hold her. In time I will heal I know that. And I need to pick myself up and dust myself down and enjoy myself. I know I'm struggling, but who wouldn't hey :) I stand as much chance as anyone getting my bfp so bring it on. I can do this and I will.... when the time is right :) 
Enjoying a glass of wine after a difficult day... naughty.... but NICE lol. 
Had a lot of cm still so who knows. To the uterus and beyond!!! Hey prepping lol xxxxxxxx goodbye depressed Cookie, hello positive, bring it on, Cookie :D 

Hope everyone's ok. How have you all been...


----------



## prepping

*cookie*, all sounds like you have a grip of your feelings. That's good. Enjoy the wine :)

I'm good enough today. AF tapering off. Life goes on as always with no concern over whether i'm with baby or without. I have a feeling this is going to feel like a very long cycle. :p


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I spoke to my mum today and had a cry with her. It's hard but in time I will heal. Fx atleast lol. 
Wine is going down nicely. It helps to talk to my girls and know u can't see me in my miserable mess, gets it all out without feeling like an idiot lol. We will get our bfps... together hey xxxx 

Glad af easing off so then on to the fun part of ttc hey ;) xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello lovely ladies

I want to hug you both x There's not a huge amount I can add that may help, Prepping I think you put it beautifully a couple of posts back up there ^^ One of my best friends has been trying for a baby over 3 years. She's been through hell & back with it for various reasons (unsupportive DH, fibroids-one the size of grapefruit, not telling her family so having little support etc) and she was getting so down. They were about to embark on IVF then she called me and said they'd decided against it. I was shocked at first but once she explained, I got it. She said her life had been overshadowed by this for too long, that the 'trying' was wearing her down. She didn't want the stress of going through 1cycle of IVF ( that's all they were allowed on the NHS) and she didn't think she was ready for it. Anyway, they booked a spur of the moment trip to New York to relax and start living again. They're going to leave things a year or so, concentrate on life and see what happens. I saw her the other day and she looked so beautiful! I means she's gorgeous anyway but it was as if a huge weight had lifted. She was happier and more relaxed than I've seen her in ages. I'm not saying that this is what you girls are doing but I think my friend was almost making herself ill under the pressure and this could even be counter-productive. I desperately want to see her, and all you girls, get pregnant and have beautiful bubbas as I think you all deserve it but I also want you to be happy in the meantime. I remember Achelois writing a beautiful thread about us always wanting things in our modern world NOW and babies rarely fit in with that, they come when they're good and ready! I guess I'm just saying that what you girls are discussing struck a chord and I think it's great the way you seem to have decided to approach things. Have a glass of wine, relax, live, because you may look back and regret that time. It may sound rich coming from me but I just hate to think of anyone I care about tying themselves in knots about something. And I have come to care about you girls a lot x

Sorry for the long rambling message. Just wanted to express something but I'm not really sure it came out right! Basically (and I've tried to think of other ways to say this that don't sound so cliched) live life for the moment as you just never know what's around the corner. Don't put it on hold until things slot into place. I used to do this a lot and now realised a big chunk of my life was taken up with 'waiting' (non TTC related-I suffered a lot of depression) and had I thought about it I could have been 'living'.

Loads of love xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine sorry the witch got you too :hugs: Hang in there honey xx

MissH how's it going? I've felt physically a bit better the last few days. Fingers crossed it'll last :) x

Afm I went to dinner (at The Goring-ooh posh!) and then to see Wicked at the theatre last night with OH, OH's mum and her friend. It was fab! I tell you, I hope I have as much energy as those two ladies when I'm their age! OH's mum is 78 and her friend is in her early 80's. They were like two teenagers. I'm totally inspired by them! Food was lovely in the Goring, really simple, and NO garlic! Hurray! Wicked was loads of fun, I'd recommend it! Hope you're all enjoying your weekend too x

I wish we could all meet up sometimes!

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww I hope your friend gets her bfp Clara. She sounds like she deserves it big time. 
Sounds like you had an amazing time last night too. I've seen wicked and its amazing. Love defying gravity. Such a powerful song. Really want to see it again. 
Afm. I'm ok. I don't let ttc get to me, it will happen when its right. I've just been down since losing my cat and that just puts a negative outlook on everything. But I'm ok. Dealing with things and if I don't get a bfp this month then that's fine (although would be friggen amazing if I did lol) 
I have a day of studying as got my first exam Tuesday. Crapping it but I'm a book worm for the next 2 days :) 
What u up to today xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I haven't been around much again, I can't handle every day right now, trying to relax and hopefully get pregnant before my op. Oh yeah, and it's my driving test today! Nervous!


----------



## Cookie_88

Ahhhh grey good luck today with your driving test. Bet you pass no problem :) xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooh good luck Greygirl! You'll be fine xx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, good luck today, really hope you pass. I really need to learn to drive but I keep putting it off!

Clara, :happydance: great to hear that your feeling a bit better. Thanks for sharing the story of your friend. I know two people going down the IVF round and it makes me realise how lucky I am when I hear their stories. Fx there will be lots of BFP soon.

Cookie, hope the studying is going well, sounds like the perfect distraction to thinking about ttc. Good luck for tomorrow.

Karine and Prepping hope you have both had a good weekend enjoying some guilt free treats! Lots of doggy dancing this month ladies! I will by keeping everything crossed and I am sending you both some lovely baby dust

:dust:

I did loads at the weekend and I am so tired this morning! I think I am in serious nesting mode and want to have a massive clear out before xmas [just need the energy levels to catch up!]. OH keeps getting annoyed because he says I am over doing it and I keep finding jobs for him to do! 

We are planning on moving at some point next year but until then the baby will be in with us so I am trying to work out how everything will fit into our bedroom, not easy when my OH hates getting rid of anything! Also I know my ds will get loads of stuff at xmas that will need a new home [both our parents are re-married so 4 sets of grandparents and aunties and uncles] so I am constantly thinking about storage solutions!

Had to go and buy some maternity stuff at the weekend as my stuff from ds pregnancy was summer clothes so cropped white linen trousers aren't much use now! Not a big selection in the shops so just got some basics. I have a feeling I am going to be massive [ds was 8lb 11oz so was huge with him!] Had my first bit of heartburn yesterday since my last pregnancy, lovely!

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey missh. You sound like you've been mega busy. Nesting is good but can imagine its hard trying to find a home for everything lol. And hello heartburn lol. :D try and have a relaxing day hun, don't do too much xxx 
Yea revision is deff distracting but stressful. It's the bloody anatomy of the eye, its just not going in :( just reading, reading and more reading :( oh well we shall see 

Grey have you done your test yet? Fx for you. 
I'd be lost without my car lol xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh and missh - ds was a big boy, but my poor mum had to have me and I was 9lb11oz. OUCH!!! LOL


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok - so just been to the toilet and when I wipes -tmi- there was pinky cm, so i wiped again and there was more... af isnt due until Friday so either af coming early or possibly IB ?


----------



## prepping

Cookie_88 said:


> Ok - so just been to the toilet and when I wipes -tmi- there was pinky cm, so i wiped again and there was more... af isnt due until Friday so either af coming early or possibly IB ?

I SO SO SO hope that it's possible IB!!! 5 days early seems like quite a bit for AF. Do you have a history of spotting early in the past? Or having a short cycle?
Based on my most recent experience a week ago today with AF coming 3 days early for the first time in memory, I would try not to get my hopes up too high. Just chillax, keep an eye out for more, and try to patiently wait it out until Friday.

But I super duper hugely hope to the max that it's IB!!! :D


----------



## Cookie_88

I've never had af early and the only time I didn't have my perfect 28day cycle was when i was 6days late :( 
Erm... I normally get spotting an hour before af shows. Never had this though. I feel a bit floaty but that could be from all the studying. Don't feel like af is about to attack. Not bloated or anything. Hmmm I'm trying not to look too far in to it but I will say, im a tiny bit hopeful now :) we shall see lol


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, hope the drivers test went well! 

*Clara*, Sounds like a fun night out! 

*missh*, Looks like you had a full weekend. I enjoy those kinds of weekends personally -- I'm a geek that way. Just love putting everything in order and all cleaned up. This weekend we did a lot to clean up the outside as we're shifting into winter mode. Put away the patio set, took down the sunshade so it doesn't turn into a giant twisted metal spider as it collapses under the first snow (have had that happen twice before. :haha:). I know it's likely a bit of a pain that you have to get maternity clothes now, but I'm kind of excited for you. Can't wait until I get too big for my clothes and it's not because of Halloween candy. :D

*cookie*, Hope is nice. Stick with that but don't let it get you too far up as the crash sucks (again, speaking from what happened with me last monday. LoL) Fingers and toes so crossed that they're in knots!

Had a nice weekend. Had some vino for a few of you ladies :winkwink:. CM is wet now so am getting geared up for fertile time -- get to use pre-seed for the first month! 

This is one month where there's absolutely no reason why a BFP would be perfect in timing. No bdays, no anniversaries, no Christmas news.... nothing. It would just be perfect because of being perfect on it's own. Makes me smile just thinking about it.



Clara cluck said:


> I wish we could all meet up sometimes!
> X

*Clara*, all of you are more than welcome to make a visit to see me in Canada if you want to meet up! :D That'd be neat. haha Strike that! We'll all go see Karine in Trinidad! :D:D


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks prepping. I'm ok, I thought I was out this month as no symptoms so if af shows then I'm fine with that too. If she shows then I can celebrate my birthday in traditional style.... extremely intoxicated lol. So I'm fone either way but would be nice :) 

Aww fertile time is coming :D sounds like it would be a perfect tome for your bfp. Fx for everything for you hun. I really do feel its not gonna be long til u get your bfp hun :D xxx


----------



## prepping

When's your birthday and how old? Sounds like a good way of thinking about it if AF shows. That's what I did for my birthday last month along with DH's birthday this month. No BFP's to interfere with my drinking schedule. :p
That's why I figure this is a good month for a BFP. No events going on that would be a tease.

Glad you have such a strong feeling that I'll be getting a BFP soon! Hoping there's some sort of cosmic connection that influences it to come to be. I have the same for you!

If you have never had a short cycle and no early spotting, then it sounds promising.... I'm quietly excited for you. :)


----------



## Cookie_88

My bday is 12th Nov and I'm gonna be 23 Eeeeeek. but I will be sticking with my 21 and a bit for the foreseeable future lol. 
I do hope its a promising sign but like i said, im ok either way. :D 

Yea I really feel strong about your bfp hun. Hope its not too long for you xxxx


----------



## karine

heya girls :)

OMG cookie, everything crossed for u hun! glad you're feeling better these days..

good luck grey! with the test and the :sex: hoping for great results for u in both things :hugs:

you all are SO welcome to come visit me! only in the caribbean there isn't a whole lot to do other than tan, lol.. well we do have everything other countries have, i think just on a smaller scale.. we'd have a blast tho.. really wish i could meet you all too.

well i had a really busy weekend, af ended on saturday but was too tired for any babydancing yesterday so it all begins today! told dh as soon as we get home we're going straight to that bedroom because we always end up doing something else and then eating and then sleep follows soon after.

we'll see how it goes! i'm not looking at any charts this time around.. will be bding every other day, that's my only strategy. 

:dust::spermy: and big hugs to everyone


----------



## prepping

*karine*, I'll take some time on the beach for my ghost white skin. I tend to reflect more than I tan though. Have you always been in Trinidad? 
DH and I have the same track record for BDing this month. Was pretty much done with AF on Saturday but was absolutely wiped by the time we got to bed last night. Mentioned we'd get up early for some fun but that totally didn't happen. :p Will have to jump him tonight!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, 9lb 11oz! Serious ouch! Really hope your having some IB. It does seem really early to be af. Keeping everything crosssed for you. I really want this to be your month for a BFP.

Prepping, I love tidying and organising. Its been frustrationing recently because I want to do things but have no energy :nope: Thanks for enjoying some wine for me. Good luck with the preseed, it worked for me the first month we used it!

Karine, enjoy your early night :winkwink: Every other day sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks karine and missh. 
Yea serious OUCH missh. My mum loves reminding me of the fat little sumo baby she gave birth to lol. 
Yea I'm hoping that it would be too early for af. I don't feel like af is coming. Normally bloated but I'm not. 
PLEASE witch! STAY AWAY! Lol :D


----------



## prepping

*missh*, no prob enjoying the wine for you. I'm a giver. :D
I'm hoping that the pre-seed is my not-so-secret weapon. Build up a nice good uber comfortable web to help the little swimmers through. 

*cookie*, This is a perfect time for no symptoms! I know I was getting a bunch (especially the sore boobs) when AF came early for me. 
STAY AWAY :witch:! (it's halloween coming up soon anyway... she has more important places to be)


----------



## misshopefull

Really hope the witch stays away Cookie. Keep us updated!


----------



## Cookie_88

Meeeeee too lol. I'm not tellin DF as don't want him to get his hopes up :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Cookie!!!! Fingers crossed! :D :D

Well, I failed my driving test because the examiner decided to get me to do a turn in the road (my best of the moves) on a really steep hill...NOT FAIR! 
Then things got worse when my FIL went into hospital with a suspected heart attack and because my BIL is rubbish, we ended up with FIL's Westie...he is OBSESSED with my Greyhound and won't leave him alone, so currently in the kitchen behind a dog gate whining because he can't get to my boy....so much for half term holidays!


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw Greygirl! Sorry to hear that, I bet you'll blast it next time! Doggies are funny aren't they?! My mums lurcher has taken a dislike to my sister's new spaniel pup. The pup just thinks the lurcher is there to play/ mother him! So she growls as she prefers more grown up company!! 

Cookie I have my fingers crossed too!

I'll try to look in again and catch up properly later, at work now, having a sneaky peek!

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww grey that's harsh about doing it on a steep hill. I'm sure you will nail it next time hun. Hope fil gets better soon. Aww your poor lurcher. Puppies think the only thing to do is play. 

I PASSED my exam :D 82% so very pleased. 
Had a bit of pinky cm this morning, again when I wiped. so fx witch stays away xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie that's fab!! Well done!!

Witch stay away from my friend Cookie or I'll come beat you!

X


----------



## prepping

*Grey*, sounds like a heck of a day. Bad things happen in three's so you at least know nothing else will go wrong! You'll pass the test next time I'm sure (I failed my first due to keeping my hand on the gearshift too long so know what you feel like) and I hope your fil is okay.

*cookie*, you smart cookie you. Excellent job. And fingers even more crossed that AF stays away! So far, so good!

I think whatever changes have been made to the website has made my office firewall block the site. Boo :( now I can only access during the day using my blackberry.
Bugger.
Nothing extra special happening for me right now. Hope everyone is having a great tuesday!

Sticky butt plugs


----------



## karine

heya peeps,

congrats on your exam, cookie! and i know i've said this a million times before, but seriously, it sounds really good this time! pink cm=great sign! hoping and praying the web has caught something hun :thumbup:

grey, sorry about your exam, chick.. don't worry too much about it, i'm sure you'll be more lucky the next time around. i failed mine the first time too!

missh and clara, have the cravings started yet? 

yesterday was yet another sexless day for me :( the weather was really bad and there was a big fire in the city so lots of roads were blocked and dh and i got home really late and still had to cook etc.. i dunno, it seems there's always something popping up and by the time we're free, we're both dead-tired. so we're leaving work early today and hopefully nothing will be in the way this time. 

i feel so hopeless tho, and it's only been a couple months.. maybe today is just a bad day for me, i'm feeling like this is never going to happen for us. :sad2: i think i'm dwelling on my age and it's freaking me out a bit.


----------



## prepping

*karine*, yep the two of you will make a very cosmo kid. Neat! 
Sorry to hear about timing. That's life for you. Good luck on getting a little doggy dancing tonight.
Don't focus on age too much. It'll happen when the time is right. 
Just keep :sex: as much as you can whenever you can!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww you tell her Clara. Stay away witch or my friend Clara will hunt u down lol. 
Prepping im so pleased the stress of that exam is over... made me forget I have another on the 6th of December for a moment lol ahhhh :( Ooo that sucks you can't get on here on your computer at work. :( 

Guys I can't actually believe af isn't here. I get some spotting but normally hour or so before af starts. But still, just a touch of this pinky cm. Idk if its IB or af, I'm cool either way. Had a few twinges but not enough to class as cramps. And left (o) feels heavy and was a bit sore when taking my bra off last night. But these are signs of af too. So my only hope is pinky cm and no af.... yet! Lol. 

Karine your kids are going to be stunning. Don't worry we all have days like these, look at me the other day lol. You will get there hunni :) fx u get some doggy dancing in sweetie xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping and Karine I'd love to visit you both! I love travel, hopefully bean will too as I plan to take him/her with us as soon as poss-OH loves travelling too! When we all have bubbas (which we will) we should meet up! I think sunny Trinidad sounds lovely! Mind you I've always fancied Canada too...

Karine your babies will be gorgeous! What a lovely mix of ethnicities! OH and I are Welsh and English respectively (although I do have a bit of German, Romany and welsh in my ancestry too) so ours will be plain white!! Lol! Also OH has Ginger in his family so we may even get a little redhead! Sorry to hear about the fire and the weathr and no BDing. Things go like that sometimes. Chill honey, there's more days coming, also if AF has just gone it's unlikely to be fertile time just yet. (fun practising though!)

Cookie I'm super duper hoping and finger crossing for you! If that witch dares show her face I'll punch her in it! As Prepping said, she has better places to be!

Greygirl, hope your FIL is ok and your day improved :hugs:

MissH you sound like me! Throwing things out, clearing space, moving house! I even had heartburn the other day (too many clementines I think!) I think I was a smallish baby so keeping my fingers crossed I won't have one as bouncing as Cookie was!! ;)

AFM, I've been feeling some little kicks and wiggles! Very cute! Bean was especially active after I knocked over a glass of water in the night and had to run about with teatowels trying to contain the mess. It was like he/she was mounting a protest: get back to sleep mummy! OH said I looked very pregnant while I was doing all this, my belly does seem to have popped out a bit :)

Anyway, bye for now, butt plugs and sticky webs

C x


----------



## Clara cluck

PS Karine, just remembered the cravings question! Yep! Mashed potato. I've also developed a fancy for clementines. Ooh and cold rice pudding's quite nice too. I can drink cranberry juice and water I've discovered as well-kept getting headaches because I couldn't drink enough, all drinks tasted gross before this!

MissH how about you?

X


----------



## karine

awww, thanks :blush:

i gave in and checked the online ov calculator and it seems my fertile period starts on friday.. hopefully it will go well.. will be saying plenty prayers on the way home! want to get alot of :spermy: in there to wait for that egg and just pounce! luckily tomorrow is a public holiday here so we'll have some more free time :) it's divali, the hindu festival of lights, so i'll be putting up my christmas tree :happydance: there's nothing better than christmas! well except :baby: of course! will take everyone's great advice and just relax.. fx

was wondering, is it dangerous to have a pap smear done while ttc? im due for one.. 

oh clara, it sounds so nice.. can't wait to experience all that.. the thought of creating a life and feeling it grow and move.. amazing!

off to meet dh now.. more bad weather today but hopefully it'll make for a nice, cosy night :winkwink:

:dust: and :hug: hunnies..


----------



## karine

lucky you, clara! a girl @ work told me she's craving moth balls! she's not actually eating them tho.. lol!

:hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

I had a pap smear while TTC. In fact my doc recommended it. 

Have a lovely Diwali, I will be looking out for fireworks here! I'm excited about Christmas too! It's two months away today! 

Enjoy your cost night in too!

X


----------



## Clara cluck

Yuk! Mothballs!! They smell horrible, I'd definitely not want to EAT one! Lol!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, well done for passing your exam! I am so excited for you at the moment, I really want the witch to stay away from you. 

GreyGirl, sorry you didn't pass your test :hugs: Hope your FIL is better soon. Try to have some relaxing/me time this week if you can.

Karine, I am so excited about xmas this year! Can't wait to put my xmas tree up but a bit worried that my ds may try and climb it! My food cravings are mainly fruit and lemon tea! Hope you get an early night tonight with plenty of :spermy: :winkwink:

Prepping, hope your getting ready for some serious :sex: :winkwink:

Clara, so exciting feeling those first movements! Not sure if I have felt any yet. Had some small flutters but can't decide if they were the baby or not. I need a big kick to be sure!

I'm very tired, long day at work and really need an early night :sleep: xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls. I really feel it could go either way atm. Forgot to add earlier had bleeding gums when brushing last night and this mornin. Had a headache allllllllllll day but putting that down to exam stress lol. 

Clara -that's amazing you felt baby moving. And Congrates on looking pregnant :happydance: sooo excited for you. 

Karine - enjoy your public hols tomorro hun. Putting your tree up - that's amazing. Can't wait to put mine up :) and get plenty of doggy dancing in hun :) 

Missh - sorry you've had a long day. Hope you rest and relax tonight hun 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie, I'm trying not to get excited, but you're making it hard. :p when is AF officially late?


----------



## Cookie_88

Well she's due Friday. So would be late sat. 
But..... ive just been to the loo and there is more pinky cm. still very watery but it kinda surprised me :( so now im thinking it might be the horrid witch afterall. 
Can it still possibly be IB ? Blahhhh :(


----------



## prepping

Noooooooooo, AF has to stay away! I really hope it's IB, but if it's actually increasing in amount and staying pink, well, it's good that you're fine either way. Sounds pretty familiar to me last week.
:hugs: hope a bit, but there's always your bday escapades to look forward to.


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks. I'm not gonna lie, a little deflated but I'm ok. Onwards and upwards. will see what happens hey :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Just checking in before bed. Cookie you're not out yet pickle! Witch get lost!!!!!

Still keeping my fingers crossed :)

Night lovely ladies xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun. Had nothing since so fx. Positive thoughts hey girls. 

Witch stay away pleeeeeeease xxxx


----------



## prepping

throwing waves of positive thoughts over your way cookie.


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks prepping. It's morning and still nothing :D fx xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

More positive vibes from here too hunni!!! 

:flow: xx


----------



## GreyGirl

positive vibes sent your way!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, sending you loads and loads of positive vibes! Fx crossed she stays away x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls. It gone 2pm and I'm still witch free :D and no more spotting either. 
Eeeeeek lol


----------



## misshopefull

:happydance: Sending you loads and loads and loads of baby dust x

:dust:


----------



## prepping

Well, cookie, you have lots and lots of positive vibes going your way!
I can't wait to see if they make enough of a forcefield that :witch: bounces off and away.

Had a break day last night, and will get back to it tonight. Poor DH doesn't know my plan of every other day and then every day. He just figures I'm tired. 

I think our little group is SO due for another BFP!


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping The SPA-ers are definitely due another BFP!!!!

Cookie I'm so hoping this is it for you :)

Can't stand the suspense! Buckets of baby dust for you chick!!

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku so much for all the vibes. Fx ladies. 
If I don't get my bfp then we are deff due some more :D 
Sorry I'm at a meeting all day so replies been short but will catch up properly x


----------



## Cookie_88

I don't wanna test cos I dont wanna see the bfn lol xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok ladies.... just been loo and had some pinky/brown cm, wiped again and there was more.... i think its the witch :( will prob no if its her now in a hour or so :(


----------



## misshopefull

:growlmad: Really hope its not. Its still a bit early for her anyway. fx :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea not due til Friday. Did u get IB before your bfp... its def not red cm, I'm just so confused :(


----------



## misshopefull

I didn't get any IB but I did get that crampy feeling like the witch was coming.

Have you googled IB or posted a question about it on bnb? 

Wish I could be more help :hugs:


----------



## prepping

The amount of time you have had spotting is what is concerning in terms of whether it is IB or not. :( 
Fingers still crossed. 
:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I posted a question but no one really replies to me lol. Just got one person replying who's in the same boat lol. So dunno. Gonna invite her over though lol. 
Hmm I really feel its over... I no I said I would be ok but now I just wanna cry :( 

But I'm not out yet :) lol


----------



## prepping

There's a certain freedom when you know you're out early though if it's any consolation. I know when I've taken a test a couple days before AF and been greeted by a BFN, at first it sucks huge and is crushing, but soon after I feel fine. The nerves of anticipation release pretty quickly and you get to move on with the rest of life.
There's a silver lining to everything.

If you end up getting a BFP in a few days, it'll be all that much better.


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks prepping. I just don't get it, I know I said I was fine if she shows, which on the outside I am, but inside I feel distraught. But, like you said, atleast I know. It's just after everything this month with my cat, I thought losing something I love so dearly, I would get something to love in return. Had a awful dream last night, out of know where, child related. Idk :) in a weird place but I think its witch :) I will survive :) :happydance:


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha, re-read that made me realise, how many diff emotions in one post lol


----------



## misshopefull

Did you post it in one of the pregnancy sections? Some people who are expecting must of had IB!

If it is the witch then think of how you will be able to celebrate your birthday!

We're all here for you either way :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou hun. I need you girls cos DF has no idea this is going on lol. Just can't deal with him getting hopeful just for it to be witch lol. 
Yea bday will be awsome either way. She's still not properly here so who knows but im prepared to be out now :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh Cookie, hugging you across the cyber-y thingies!! Hang in there chickie, you're not out yet xxx

Prepping, I had a bfn a few days before my BFP so careful of thinking you're out if you test early! You may still be in :)

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku Clara. It's all gone again now lol. Like nothing. This is driving me mad now lol. 
Thanks for the cybery-thingys hugs lol 
Did u get ib hun? Xxx


----------



## prepping

Hehe cybery-thingy hugs. 

Clara, Oh ya, a bfn is totally possible before AF is MIA. Makes a bfp a few days later all that more awesome as you already have accepted not seeing it. I would think it makes the days leading up to the BFP a little easier though. Maybe not... You would know better than I.

Cookie, your body continues to throw curveballs! You will get that special love -- as one door closes, another opens. Hope it's as quick as this.


----------



## Clara cluck

No sorry hunni, can't advise you on that I'm afraid. Have you googled? I got dome AF pains and though she was on her way a couple of times but no IB. 

I think it's a good sign that it's gone, keeping my fingers Xed! Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks ladies. Helps talking here as don't really wanna talk to DF and get his hopes up. Shall just have to see what the rest of the week brings hey. I'm prepared for af now thou :) so I'm ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

:hugs: we're here for you.
You'll have an awesome bday either way. Def something to look forward to. :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun. Still no more but I'm just gonna try and ignore it all now until witch shows..... or fx doesnt lol 
Hope your all ok :hugs: xxxx.


----------



## Clara cluck

Yep we're here! All behind you Cookie xx


----------



## karine

oh cookie.. know exactly how u feel :hugs: fx and im adding to all the positive vibes everyone else has sent u hun.. witch stay away!!!

hope everyone is well.. had a great holiday, thanks. the tree is up and lit, will decorate it after vacay. well i've shaved, buffed and polished in preparation for a dirrrty night, hahaha.. let's hope we don't both end up snoring in front the telly :haha:

GL and :dust: to you, cookie! you're such a sweetheart, really want this for you and your oh..

XX, karine


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, fx she stays away today :hugs: x


----------



## Cookie_88

She's here :( a day early but atleast I no now. Feeling really sick and horrendous cramps :( 
But I'm actually ok. I think after yesterday I prepared myself for it so I'm ok. Onwards and upwards. thanks everyone for your support :hugs: 
Karine glad u had a good day with oh. Hope you both stayed awake :D


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs:Cookie:hugs:

xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: sorry Cookie :(


----------



## karine

sorry sweetie :hugs: 

on the bright side, you have prepping, grey and me as company for november :thumbup: and our 2 lovely preggo gals cheering us on! hope those cramps give you a break soon..


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks ladies. I'm ok just very very crampy atm :( 

Yea we will all troop on to next month hey. And drunken celebration times lol 
Hope everyone's having a good day xxx


----------



## prepping

Boo :( The good thing about this birthday coming up is you get to look forward to all the wonderful future you have in store for you. A future where you'll be passing all those exams with flying stars do to being the smart cookie you are and have a bright new bundle to look forward to when the stars align. :hugs: (coincidentally said the same for my own bday last month!)

I think it was a good move to take a break day on Tuesday and back at it yesterday. Woo hoo sticky web doggy dance!
Just now had what seemed like super ewcm so feel good about the chances this month. Hoping pre-seed makes a nice place to rest before eggy makes her way through. :D 

Karine, get a little doggy dancing in yourself?

:hugs: to everyone we don't get to see very often. Hope all is going well enough for you girls.


----------



## misshopefull

So sorry Cookie :hugs: All I can think is that at least its better to be early than late. You'll have a great birthday and the winter months are great for doggy dancing :winkwink: Enjoy plenty of wine and chocolate and remember we are all here for you :hugs:

Prepping and Karine, hope your both having early nights :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls. You've all been amazing :hugs: 

Now you fertile girlies.... get to bed :p 
Missh i hope your resting up :D


----------



## misshopefull

Feeling very tired today. Was up at 5.30am for work yesterday and ds was up at 6.30am today, so it will be an early night for us both tonight [hopefully!]

Hope your feeling a bit better today, enjoy lots of treats this weekend x


----------



## prepping

DH is enjoying ttc. Haha. Can just tell. Pre-seed makes life easy too.

All good here! On course today, aunt's 50th bday tonight, halloween party tomorrow... Recovery on Sundaym :D

What's everyones halloween plans? Dressing up?


----------



## misshopefull

Pre-seed worked brilliantly for me :winkwink:

No plans for halloween. I'm thinking about having a little party next year when i can dress the baby and ds up and invite their little friends x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww missh you poor thing. I hope you get that early night tonight hun :hugs: I'm feeling a lot better thanks, had a moody day today at work lol. But then had the girls over for dinner and wine which was all fun :) 
Aww prepping you sound busy too, but fun busy lol. Aww Halloween party sounds so fun. We aren't doing anything :( and unfortunately miss out on the kiddies trick or treating cos we live in a flat :( so a boring Halloween here :(
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Work tomorro as always for me :( fun fun fun lol xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hope you get some rest MissH. X

Halloween: I'm having 2 friends to stay, 1 arrived last night & we carved a pumpkin (1side each) will try putting a photo up for you. Going to make pumpkin pie tonight. Am going to halloween/fireworks party next weekend, gotta think of a costume! The theme is 'fire, plague & pestilence' yes, I have weird friends!!

I went to pregnancy yoga the other night. It was fab! Lots about relaxing during the birth (eek) and pelvic floor exercises to keep things in place after! Also some poses you can do after, with & without baby. Teacher's so lovely, she's had FOUR babies, all at home, natural births! You'd never believe it, she has a fab figure! She's so positive too. No nasty birth stories, just 'this is natural' 'relax into it' etc. Quite refreshing!

Hope everyone's well, even those we see less often:hi!

Have a great weekend all, go Preeseed! To the cervix and beyooooond!

Xxx


----------



## prepping

Aw, this is the one year that somehow or another we didn't get a pumpkin. Have all our decorations up -- sans pumpkin. Don't know how that happened. Normally we get them early and see who can make the better face (it's always me btw ;)).

As for me, this cycle is going a little different then the last few. We normally BD every day for a good week at what I think is O time, but this round we're at it every other day by accident. Like last night we didn't get home until 12:30 from my aunt's 50th bday and DH had work in the morning, so there was no bumping. We'll get one in when he gets home (I'll see to it!) before going to the halloween party. Maybe this may work to our benefit being every other day with pre-seed? We'll see!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## prepping

Super duper crazy fertile CM right now btw! Just has to hang in there for the next 6 hrs or so!


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, jump on your man when he gets home! I did read that every other day is a good idea when ttc.

Still feeling very tired so just trying to relax. Ds has gone to the park with his daddy :thumbup:

Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## prepping

Missh, I guess we inadvertently have a more 'relaxed' approach this cycle with our every second day pattern, so we'll test whether what you read ends up being right. Wouldn't that be awesome!


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol prepping quick jump your man. Fx your new approach pays off hunni and have a fun time tonight xxx 
Missh hope you got some relaxing time earlier when your OH took DS out. You need to rest up Mrs! :D 
Clara hope your ok sweetie and resting up too :hugs: 

Afm - I'm in the mother of all moods today. Crap day at work, manager pissed me off big time. Was stressing as everyone was asking me for help and to do a million things at once and I ended up messing somethin up so went to tell manager and was stressing and she just made a sarcastic comment and said just get on with it... I had to walk away before I snapped back at her. Grrr.... 
And now, I'm curled up with my dragons with a big bottle of archers.... and a straw :D having one for u missh and Clara :D 

Butty plugging sticky webs! To the cervix and beyond you fertile ladies lol 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, sorry you had such a rubbish day at work :hugs: hope you had a relaxing evening and enjoyed you bottle of archers. Nice touch with the straw :winkwink:

Prepping, did you have a good time at the party? 

I'm still tired, getting up 2-3 times in the night for the toilet is driving me mad and my dreams are so weird at the moment :wacko: 

Did some more clearing out this morning, OH was not happy about the amount of stuff I wanted to get rid of so we had to compromise, OH is such a hoarder! Next time I will do it when he is out :winkwink:

Hope your all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie I am appreciating the archers thank you! I had a tiny sip of OH's wine last night and it was gorgeous! probably about 3 millilitres! Hope you are feeling better honey. x (By the way have you seen the advert for 'Cookie the playful pup' on TV at the moment?! Makes me giggle!)

MissH, well hello Miss Avocado Carrier! I know exactly what you mean about the peeing more! I go and literally 5 minutes later I am BURSTING again! Also, the weird dreams. I started a thread in the 2nd Tri about it, mine have been crazy, I may sell some ideas to Steven Spielberg! Also the clearing out! I can't stop, OH is worried that he is going to come home one day and all his stuff will be in the charity shop :) (He needn't worry, I am only getting rid of most of it ;) )


Prepping, the CM is sounding good!! Get down on it girl :) I am feeling good things, I have a strong feeling that one of you lovely ladies is getting a BFP soon. If my hoping was enough, you'd all be up the duff right now!!

Here's my pumpkin! Hope you like xxx
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## karine

hey gals, hope everyone is having a good weekend. got some bding in yesterday and will prob try later tonight.. just being as laid-back as i can be this month.. leaving for florida on friday so im rather pre-occupied with that atm. 

yesterday i went to the hairstylist to get my hair trimmed and the stupid man chopped off all my hair that i took 2 years to grow :cry: it was at my waist and is now under my shoulders! i told him to take off 2 inches for the most and give me long layers.. didn't happen. i know it's a small thing and my hair will grow back but i am so bloody pissed off :growlmad: 

anyway, off to have some lunch with the hubs now.. til later.. xx

:dust: and :spermy:


----------



## karine

love the pumpkin clara!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls I'm all good ta... only just got rid of my hangover though lol xx
Clara - I love your pumpkin! Wish I could do that but I'm not very artistic lol. 
And no I havent seen that advert! I'm gonna be looking out for it now :p
You should treat yourself to a very weak spritzer, mostly lemonade but a hint of wine :) 
Aww poor OH panicking about losing all his possessions. I'm sure he wouldnt notice half of the stuff gone anyway lol. 
Missh, poor you having to get up all night to pee. I've been having some crazy dreams recently. Hope they are too worrying hun. And also with you OH, I'm sure he won't notice half the things are missing. Lol. 

Karine, get BDing girlie. Hope you get used to your hair hun. I know how you feel. I'm so scared of the hair dressers cos my hair is my security blanket. Hope you get used to it hunni. And GL BDing. 

Xxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie, it isn't awful, the cut is nice.. it's just i loved my long hair :( but i'll get used to it :thumbup:

dh and i are both beyond tired right now (gardening this morning) but definitely later! to the cervix and beyond :) 

hope u have a better day tmrw hun.. i may have to copy your idea of the alco and straw, have a meeting tmrw about god knows what with my bitchy boss. not looking forward to that.

:hugs: and buttplugs!


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol was good. Had 2 bottles, and my straw helped lol. 
Yea I had a fringe cut in last time I had my hair cut and just cried after lol. i love it now but took a while. 
Have fun doggy dancing tonight hun :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, I don't like going to the hairdressers ever since an awful haircut when I was about 16. Think I must of cried for about a week :cry: Hope it doesn't take to long to grow back. Enjoy some doggy dancing today and hopefully your bitch of a boss just wants to tell you how fantastic you are!

Cookie, glad today is better even with the hangover :winkwink:

Clara, I don't remember my bladder being this weak when I was pregnant with ds. I know what you mean about going and then 5 minutes later feeling ready to go again! My 3 yr old has better bladder control than me :haha: I love having a good clear out but the OH hates getting rid of anything! Best to do it when he is out :winkwink:

Well I can't stop eating today! I have a very sweet tooth at the moment which is not so good [loving chocolate!!]. Happily I am also loving fruit and veg so I am getting my 5 a day!


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine I hate it when hairdressers do that! I've had 'long layers' cut in before and the shorter ones were 2 inches long! That's not a long layer in my book! I was so upset. I completely understand. However, it will grow back and at least you like the style. (looked like a weird marriage of pineapple/mushroom)

Cookie glad you enjoyed your archers. I'm assuming you mean the little mixed bottles and not the 750ml bottle of undiluted stuff! Lol! ;)

MissH the peefest is continuing! It's so weird, I think Bean is trampolining on my bladder! The cleaning and tidying continue too! Also with you on the chocolate. I just demolished a big chunk :)

How's everyone doing? Prepping did you manage to do the doggy dance? ;)

Afm, saw the midwife today, all's well and we heard the heartbeat! 150 beats per minute. Was quite moving, I had tears in my eyes. Midwife asked if I'd felt any movement and I said yes. Then I said that if it helped, the movements always seemed to be on the right quite low down. So she said she'd try the Doppler there and we heard it straight away! Then I giggled and bean must've moved because we lost it for a while then found it again!

Hope you're all having a fun spooky day! 

Wishing everyone sticky webs (very halloweeny!) xxx


----------



## prepping

Karine, sorry to hear that your hairdresser didn't listen to you. That would be very upsetting. You're lucky that you're able to grow hair to your waist! I can't manage to grow mine much below my shoulders. I bet it looks beautiful.

Missh, the sweet tooth is one thing I really really hope doesn't cause cravings when I'm pregsky! I'm super weary of gaining too much weight. I'm tall enough at 5'11" that gaining weight could shoot me right out of the sizing chart. :p

Clara, aww precious! I'm so happy for you preggo's and your happy little bumps. 

I think saturday was my super fertile day with the ewcm I was seeing. We got in a quickie before leaving for the party and had a good session last night so hope I caught it! Funny enough, we didn't even really get to take advantage of the pre-seed at peak time. Sat just used a bit to help things along quick and sunday none. So if it helped at all, it would be for the boink sessions last week.

So I guess I'm heading into the 2ww now! I've got my web filled and hope something catches!


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping fingers crossed for your sticky Halloween web! 

I'm quite tall too but you have 2 inches on me! I'm hoping not to gain too much as well but I seem to be really fancying hot chocolate all of a sudden... Oh and I just had smoked cheddar and jalepeños on (gluten free) toast! Yum! Like MissH I am enjoying fruit, particularly clementines, too so hopefully getting my 5 a day :) x


----------



## prepping

I'm thinking this is going to be a very lonnnng 2ww. I'm going to have to really find things to distract myself! I already put together my list of "symptoms" that I have had in the past so that I can avoid getting myself all excited when it's really that I'm just gassy or something. :blush: LoL

To start with the distractions, I can't possibly let a halloween go by where we don't have a pumpkin, so I'll have to make a last second stop on the way home. And need to put up the spider webs outside for all the kiddos. (We already have decorated for the last couple weeks - but I've learned from past that webs should not be put up early unless we want to be attacked as we enter and exit our house.)
Then DH and I will spend the night with some scary movies! :)

Anyone else have plans tonight?


----------



## karine

hi peeps :flower:

cookie.. the meeting was cancelled til tomorrow so i've got another night to think about it.. :growlmad: anyway, im focussing more on vacation and not even about getting pregnant (how weird). whatever happens tmrw i won't let it get me down. a bottle and a straw and i'll be good to go :)

missh, about my boss.. yeah right, hehe, she'd never say that even if she thought so. she seems to be one of those women who hates other women and loves all the men in the office. a complete attention-grabber. i just try to do my job the best i can so she can't say im a bad worker. gosh im not even pregnant and i can't see a chocolate and not eat it, lol.. i try really hard tho and limit myself to 2 blocks a day.

prepping, sounding good chick! fx the web catches something this time around :thumbup: funny thing about the hairstylist.. he asked me how come i hadn't had a cut in so long and i told him the main reason was that the last time i got a cut the guy chopped off all my hair and so i was reluctant.. and he said to me "oh you've just not found the right person to give u a super cut" and proceeded to chop it off just like the last one. 


clara what you've described is me, haha. he gave me what i asked for except it's all 5 inches too short. so the hunt for the perfect stylist continues.. :happydance: you heard the little heartbeat! congrats on another milestone hun!

wow you all are SO TALL! i'm only 5'1". when i get pregnant i definitely will have to watch my weight.. i never had a problem with my weight until i hit my 30's.. now it yo-yos all the time. i'm at an ok weight now, been working out and trying to lose about 10 lbs.. so far think i've only lost about 2, lol. can still fit into my size 2 jeans, just have to do the jump and pull bit to get them on, haha.

ok off to work again, my library is quite busy today..

:hug: and buttplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies :D 

Clara lol! Yes the mixed bottles :D but the big mixed bottles :D I was drowning my sorrows lol. 
That's so amazing you heard beans heartbeat. How amazing! I'm sooooo happy for you guys :hugs: 

Missh - glad your enjoying the choccy :D I'm sure beans loving it too. but also getting your 5 a day. Hope the peeing slows down for you too lol. 

Prepping - hello 2ww! I'm hoping this is your last 2ww for a while :hugs: fx for you sweetie, I'm looking forward to your "casual observations" :p fx for a sticky web hunni xxxx 

Karine - how annoying about your meeting. Fx all goes well tomorrow xxx Ooo a vacation sounds good. Def something to look forward too hunni xxxx fx on a sticky web too hunni :D 

Afm - its hard to get in the Halloween mood when you live in a flat :( missing out on all the trick or treaters which takes the fun out of it all :( I'm just looking forward to fireworks night on sat :D 

Ooo I'm tall too ladies. I'm just over 5'11 and a half! My mum says I'm 6ft thou lol. 

Hope you all have a lovely evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, forgot to say I liked your pumpkin :thumbup: Its lovely to hear the heartbeat. Can't remember if I said that I went to see the midwife last week [baby brain :wacko:]? Anyway she found the heartbeat really quickly which was great. My next appointment isn't until Jan! I am guessing this is because I have to go and see the Consultant in Dec so will probably see a midwife then. Seems like a long time anyway!

Prepping, we didn't use pre-seed everytime so I would say that some is better than none! Very excited that you are in the 2ww again. You need to keep busy so I expect your house to be sparkling clean and ultra organised by the end of this 2ww! Just try to enjoy it, eat and drink some things you won't be allowed when you get your BFP.

Karine, focus on the holiday and forget about work! Hope it goes well tomorrow.

My only plans for tonight are an early night as I am so tired and I have to get up at 5.45am for work tomorrow:cry: By the time I get to work at 8am I am ready for my bed again! I made gingerbread men with my ds today, what an experience! He wanted to do eveything himself, a word of warning: a 3 yr old and treacle do not mix!

Trying very hard not to eat any of the chocolate that is just a few steps away in the kitchen. . .


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, get into the spirit of halloween by eating some chocolate, might as well if there are no trick or treaters to eat it :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol trust me missh I am. My work got me a bit box of thorntons choccy for passing my exam and DF asked if he could have one.... i turned round to see 5 empty wrappers next to him.. so I have had to take them off of him now lol. My chocolate. I even said that he didn't have to pass a hard exam for them so im not sharing with him.... Haha... such a child still :D 

Aww that's a long time to wait :( but I'm sure it will be here before you know it :) 
Haha loving the visual I got with the 3yr old and treacle! Bless him xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thorntons chocolates, yummy! I wouldn't want to share them with anybody!

I went to the shop today and bought treat size bags of crunchies and choc buttons. I had 3 crunchies and a cadburys cream egg:blush: I want more:brat:


----------



## prepping

Depending on my phone to keep me updated with everyone during the day sucks. :p Harder to make sure I have responded to everyone.

Anywho, that's my complaint for the day! How are my lovely Spa ladies doing? 

Karine, hope your meeting went well enough and that you don't need a straw.

Missh, treacle must be an english thing. I had to google it. :p sounds like it would be messy!
Yay discount halloween chocolate!

Cookie, way to set the chocolate rules! No one's allowed to nab your celebratory chocolate!

I'm doing good here. One last pre-seed dance last night and I think I'm now back to infertile land. 
I just ordered a mechanical swing and a booster seat for my cousin's baby shower that I'm going to this saturday. (Got a great deal btw. Total of $100 off! And that's for the exact ones they registered for! Score.) Looking forward to it but at the same time it's kind of surreal. This is the first baby shower I'm going to where I'll actually be envious of the momma-to-be. I had a string of baby showers a couple years ago where I was notorious for being the hungover-there-cuz-i-have-to friend. :p not my most shining moments, but true. This time I'll be a little *hmph* in all likelihood. One day soon... one day. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Well done Prepping for your timing! I hope it's your month :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Morning ladies! Hope your all ok! 

Prepping all exciting. Your in the 2ww again! Wooooooo :D 
Good luck hunni xxxx. 

Grey - how are you doing sweetie? Hope works not too stressful now :hugs: 

Missh enjoy the sweet tooth. The thorntons are lush though :D walked in yesterday and DF had 2 wrappers next to him! Of course o told him off and have now had to HIDE my fav ones cos I think I would cry of he ate them lol. 

Afm. I've signed up to FF. Not that I have a clue what I'm doing lol. and I've also been thinking about opks. Gonna have a chat with DF tonight about it. I'm thinking of the SMEP so would be good to do it with opks so I can give of a hell of a shot! Bit scared though lol. What do you guys thinks xxxx


----------



## karine

hi everyone :)

my meeting went well, nothing to worry about just routine stuff. 

prepping.. guess i'm in the 2ww as well! anything on your end yet? nothing at all out of the ordinary for me tho i know it's too early.

clara and missh.. hope you are both doing well :hugs: what were your earliest symptoms and when did they happen in the 2ww?

cookie.. about opks, don't see why not hun! im considering it as well if nothing happens by december.. 

:dust:


----------



## prepping

Cookie, I would go with what would be the least stressful. I would start with opks just so I know the timing is good. And I would make sure to get digital ones so there's no guesswork. Look at missh for example -- she used opks and pre-seed for one cycle and voila. As for temping, I would only go that route if I had irregular cycles.
GL hun. Do whatever makes you feel positive.

Karine, 2WW buddy! Nothing yet for symptoms. But on the other hand, I'm making an effort to not take anything serious. And you're right, at 2dpo that is way early. :p
Glad you had nothing to worry about for your meeting. :)

It really is so much easier when the 2ww starts on a thursday. That way you're all geared up for the weekend and before you know it you are 5dpo on monday. Guess I get to look forward to being 7dpo next monday. Clara and missh, like karine asked, when did you start getting the feeling something was up? :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks guys. :hugs: 

Oooo your both in the 2ww together. fx for you both and hope the time flies by. 
Prepping I'm not gonna temp! I have just about enough time in the morning to get myself to work and so can't be bothered with that lol. Just gonna talk to DF about it, just not tonight, just had a row :( bloody men! Grrrrrr


----------



## prepping

Cookie, sounds good then. Wouldn't hurt to have a little help confirming ideal time.
Men are dumb. :p but we can be (b)witches. I figure we're even ;)


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I tried temping and it lasted for about 5 days! I hated doing it as it was never the same time each day and I wasn't sure it was going to be accurate. The clearblue digitial ov sticks were great. They are expensive but I got mine off amazon and they were £20 [for 20 i think] You get a smiley face to let you know your about to ov. Within 24 hours my smiley face had gone so guess I only had a small window to catch that egg! I think its something you should think about trying. You only need to do them once a day and I did mine early evening. To be honest I could of done them and the OH when never of known! Also, you should always hide your chocolate! You should of seen my face last night when OH tired to have one of my crunchies! I let him but I didn't want to :blush:

Prepping and Karine, in the 2ww :happydance: keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you both :winkwink: I have had to go back through the bnb pages to find my 2ww when I got my BFP so I have sort of copy and pasted most of it below!

_As soon as the witch had gone we dtd everyday. I don't seem to produce any EWCM so i was just waiting for my smiley face on my ov stick. Got that on Saturday 23 July 

I also noticed a very mild cramp on my left side and some boob tenderness on that day. Dtd twice on Sat and twice on Sun. At some point we did the doggy dance! I only got a smiley face on my ov stick once so I guess I ov'd on the Sunday. I started counting DPO from monday 25 July. From 1/2dpo I had a sore throat which lasted for about 5 days.

Kept dtd until the thursday. Only did it once more over the weekend because we were away. From Thur Aug 4th I started to feel sick, my boobs were a bit sore and I was so tired. I really thought it was the witch. On Saturday I got some cramps and thought yes this is the witch arriving. On Saturday evening me and the OH were going out and he asked me if I wanted a bottle of beer. I didn't want it, i really didn't fancy it which must be a first for me!

Had a small glass of wine Sat evening and woke up on Sunday feeling really sick. OH was out so I thought I would do a test. I think I was around 13dpo. 
Also i have a horrible cold. BFP!_

I was really busy on that 2ww because we went to visit family, it was my birthday and my mum came to stay! 

This afternoon I have eaten for 2 :blush: Even though I am so full now I want more chocolate :brat: Sneaky feeling that the baby is a girl. . .!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie :hugs:

Me and OH will be lucky if we don't argue tonight. He's had a sh*t day at work and ds has not been a darling today! x


----------



## prepping

Thanks for the walk down memory lane of the 2WW missh :D. I only wish I could have enough new distraction to keep my mind off what dpo I am. And also, goes to show how small a window that eggy is there for. 
Oh the whims of mother nature.


----------



## misshopefull

Bloody men! I am trying to remain calm but its not easy! My OH is like a bear with a sore head tonight!!! But apparently there is nothing wrong with him other than my attitude!!! I'm no angel but I'm not taking the blame for his bad day at work :growlmad:

Anyway, I am going to rise above it because I can't be bothered to get into a pointless arguement with him. Doesn't he know that I already have one toddler, I don't need 2!!! 

Rant over!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry misshopefull, I hope he has less stress at work soon so he can stop blaming you :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oi missh I hope he sorts it out soon. It's not fair him blaming you for work :hugs: 
Me and DF had a blazing row last night too lol. But making up was fun :happydance: lol. 

Good luck prepping and karine. Crossing everything for you guys. 
I'm gettin ready for bd time next week. DF isn't gonna no what's hit him lol. 

Hope your all well. Work sucks today, people bitching about me when I'm only trying to help... some people dont like change. But ive had enough and spoken to manager about it... ha! Let's just see what happens! 

Butty plugs and sticky spider webs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

missh.. when dh is in a mood i just stay far away! thanks for all the info.. sorry to have to make u go back thru all those pages tho :( after reading your experience i think im going to start using the opks.. such a small window! won't wait til december, will definitely buy them on my trip! unless i get a :bfp: haha, which im doubting.. not a single thing is wrong with me, dammit! a girl, huh? :dance: a girl is my dream! fx for u hun! when will u know for sure? 

prepping.. anything yet??!! geez, so much for me focussing on my vacation, i lie in bed at night willing something to happen, lol, im so edgy! anyway, we leave tmrw so i think by this evening i'll be too busy/excited to stress myself out.

cookie.. don't let them get u down, sweetie! to the cervix and beyond!

hey grey! hope you are well hun :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## prepping

Missh, hope everything has calmed dow at home after a night's sleep

Cookie, would you believe that I don't remember if DH and I have had the typical make-up :sex:? We're pretty laid back so don't get into fights really. Just talk it out and we're good. Typical libra's I guess.
Sucky about work but good that you were able to talk to someone.

Karine, a vacation sounds like a great way to spend a good portion of the 2ww! Have lots of fun!
It's still early to be feeling anything I would think. Which sucks because I would totally be thinking my mood today could mean something. I have a feeling I'll be going into our 7th cycle but have no reason to assume that. And I also teared up (in a happy way) at the thought of meeting my cousin's baby who is due in December. It's not normal for me to be such a sap! But at 3dpo, it is verrrrrry unlikely to have anything happen (I think). 

I'm glad tomorrow is friday! Means I can go through 3 days of not focusing on my dpo. Seeing a friend's band play friday night, have my cousin's baby shower sat, a charity poker tournament sat night, and may very well be putting up christmas lights on sunday. (We don't turn them on yet -- just take advantage of putting them up before the snow and freezing temps).

How's everyone's thursday going?


----------



## misshopefull

Hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words :hugs: After I posted last night OH came and said sorry so all was forgiven!

Karine, when I was pregnant with ds I didn't find out I was having a boy but I just knew. Everybody said boy to me when they looked at my bump and we only thought of boys names. We're not finding out this time either but all I can think is girl! Don't mind either way but I would love a girl. Hopefully you won't need the opks but if you do try and get the digitial ones, there is no arguing with that smiley face! Really hope you have a brilliant holiday, must say I am feeling a bit jealous!

Prepping, I hope the 2ww doesn't pass too slowly for you. Sounds like a busy weekend is going to be perfect timing for keeping your mind busy. This time next week you will be posting all your casual observations :winkwink: Best advice I can give you is to make the most of your energy while you can. Eat and drink what you want because soon enough you won't be able to!

Cookie, good for you for talking to your manager, hope things improve soon.

GreyGirl, hope your doing ok.

Clara, how are you feeling? Have you got your pregnant glow yet?

Well I am still waiting for my pregnant glow!!! I want it now!!! Had to leave work at lunch time today as I felt like crap :growlmad: Got home and went straight to bed. Sleep is my friend :sleep:


----------



## prepping

Missh, are you showing a lot yet? I bet you are glowing on some level already :) 
I have taken advantage of what I can eat and drink as I learned pretty quickly that I can't put my life on hold for the 'just in case'. 
Can I start the observations yet? Because if so, then I have a heck of a weird ache in my lower back towards the right. Quite uncomfortable but not like something I've felt before.
I might as well put it on my "Disregard" list now. ;) Couldn't possibly feel anything this early. (At least that's what I keep repeating to myself)


----------



## misshopefull

Let the casual observations begin! 

Yes I have a little bump and can feel some small movements sometimes :cloud9:


----------



## prepping

Aw, that's wonderful! So jealous (but in a good way) :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw hi ladies

Just a quickie as I'm pooped! Hope those who've had ups and downs with OHs are happier now :) Must be the time of year for it as me and OH had a few niggles at eachother this week too. All ok now though :)

Scary day. I slipped at the tube station this morning and pulled my neck and back. Then started having sharp pains in my tummy after lunch and didn't feel bean move much so started to get worried. Luckily all is ok, doctor found a heartbeat and she examined my tum and said it was 'nice and soft'! Must be all that chocolate ;)

Hope you're all ok. Any interesting 'observations'?!

Sticky webs and baby dust, nite xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Yay for the bump MissH! X


----------



## GreyGirl

So glad you're alright Clara! Must've been scary! Great to hear you've got a bump MissH :D 

FINALLY have something good to say! I had a +opk at 2 and 6.30 yesterday....actually managed to seduce OH as well and get some :sex:! Hopefully caught it and hopefully ovulated late last night or something...I can't get any more in today as at my Mum's tonight and doubt we'll be able to sneak any there....and lots on tomorrow. So yet again having to rely on 1 session...hopefully it's enough this month! I _really_ want to avoid an operation if possible...


----------



## Clara cluck

Greygirl that's fab! Got everything crossed xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, I'm so pleased your both ok. Hope you've taken today off work to rest and relax :hugs:

GreyGirl, that's great news :happydance: It only takes once so fx for you x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. 

Clara you scared the life out of me there. So pleased you and beanie are ok :hugs: rest up hun. 

Missh has a bump!! :happydance: glad you and oh made up :hugs: 

Grey! Fx fx fx fx fx for you. Really hope you get that notorious bfp! 

Prepping..... hello casual observations! I'm looking forward to your 2ww. fx this OS your month! 
Karine. Good luck in your 2ww too hun. And have a fab vacation. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello Lovely Ladies!

Well, had an unexpected day today. I decided to work from home as I feel achy like I've been run over by a steam roller! However, the internet link to my company was down so I kept trying until lunchtime and calling the people who look after our VPN connection, then my boss said it was relatively quiet and to treat it as a sick day :) So i went to lunch with OH and had a gentle afternoon.

To the uterus and beyond 2wwers!

Cookie, did you make a decision on opks etc?

x


----------



## prepping

*Clara*, My goodness that would have been scary!! I hope you're feeling all better now, even after the crummy start to this morning too. It's nice to have a sick day where you're not actually sick but get to relax and take it easy. Very important right now!!!

*Grey*, I so super hope that the one time worked like a charm for you two. No doubt it's deserving. FXFXFXFXFXFX So I guess that means you're just a few days behind karine and I?

*everyone else*, how's it going? :D

So I'm here alone on a friday night. Just me and a couple sleepy pups. I have an exam in the morning so decided to be responsible and come home early from the bar where a friend of ours is playing a live gig. DH is still out with everyone. Back in the university days, coming home early to get rest before an exam was unheard of! ;) guess that's what I get for being older and paying for it. :haha:

Okay, since my casual observations are so well loved.... I may have a couple. :winkwink: I'm not really feeling anything except everything. hahaha This morning I seriously felt like I was hungover which is a bit strange. Was lightheaded and felt a bit shaky. Maybe I might have been hungry.... not sure.... :p Absolute sillyness I know.

Picked up a couple gifts that I had ordered off Toys 'r' us online from Purolator in time for the baby shower tomorrow morning and it was a bit of a laugh/sigh. When picking up the boxes for the baby swinger and booster seat the lady says "ooh! do you need some help with those??" as she's peaking over the counter. Being close to 6' and her being close to 5', I was thrown off because I was pretty sure I could handle it.... then realized what she thought I might be hiding behind the counter.
All I can say is that carrying that baby stuff means I so should have totally taken that spot right up front of the mall for "Expecting Mothers" lol


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Greygirl that's fab! Got everything crossed xxxx

Thanks, me too! :hugs:



misshopefull said:


> Clara, I'm so pleased your both ok. Hope you've taken today off work to rest and relax :hugs:
> 
> GreyGirl, that's great news :happydance: It only takes once so fx for you x

Thank you, I hope it's that magic once! 



Cookie_88 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Clara you scared the life out of me there. So pleased you and beanie are ok :hugs: rest up hun.
> 
> Missh has a bump!! :happydance: glad you and oh made up :hugs:
> 
> Grey! Fx fx fx fx fx for you. Really hope you get that notorious bfp!
> 
> Prepping..... hello casual observations! I'm looking forward to your 2ww. fx this OS your month!
> Karine. Good luck in your 2ww too hun. And have a fab vacation.
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks, me too! 



prepping said:


> *Clara*, My goodness that would have been scary!! I hope you're feeling all better now, even after the crummy start to this morning too. It's nice to have a sick day where you're not actually sick but get to relax and take it easy. Very important right now!!!
> 
> *Grey*, I so super hope that the one time worked like a charm for you two. No doubt it's deserving. FXFXFXFXFXFX So I guess that means you're just a few days behind karine and I?
> 
> *everyone else*, how's it going? :D
> 
> So I'm here alone on a friday night. Just me and a couple sleepy pups. I have an exam in the morning so decided to be responsible and come home early from the bar where a friend of ours is playing a live gig. DH is still out with everyone. Back in the university days, coming home early to get rest before an exam was unheard of! ;) guess that's what I get for being older and paying for it. :haha:
> 
> Okay, since my casual observations are so well loved.... I may have a couple. :winkwink: I'm not really feeling anything except everything. hahaha This morning I seriously felt like I was hungover which is a bit strange. Was lightheaded and felt a bit shaky. Maybe I might have been hungry.... not sure.... :p Absolute sillyness I know.
> 
> Picked up a couple gifts that I had ordered off Toys 'r' us online from Purolator in time for the baby shower tomorrow morning and it was a bit of a laugh/sigh. When picking up the boxes for the baby swinger and booster seat the lady says "ooh! do you need some help with those??" as she's peaking over the counter. Being close to 6' and her being close to 5', I was thrown off because I was pretty sure I could handle it.... then realized what she thought I might be hiding behind the counter.
> All I can say is that carrying that baby stuff means I so should have totally taken that spot right up front of the mall for "Expecting Mothers" lol

Loving the observations! I hope they all mean something amazing for you! Yeah, I'm a few days behind, I think I ovulated yesterday....


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, hope the exam went well. How was the baby shower? I'm sure you'll be having one next year :winkwink: Loving the casual observations! I have had the hangover feeling since just before I got my BFP. When I wasn't feeling very well at work the other day I explained to my manager that it was like being hungover all the time! 

Clara, glad you had a relaxing day yesterday, hope your feeling ok today.

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good weekend :flower:

Wild evening for me, lemon tea, fruit and chocolate :rofl: somebody have a large glass of :wine: for me please! Red, white or rose, i'm not fussy!


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh I'm having wine for you, Clara and every preggy person in the world lol. on my second bottle.... ops lol. 

Grey I really hope this is it for you my dear. you deserve it hun fxfxfxfxfxfxfx 

Prepping. Hope babyshower went well. Love the cas obs already :) 

Well..... ladies..... I have news..... and im a little.... ok a lot..... excited :D 
Spoke to DF tonight about opks.... and.... he is up for it! So I'm gonna order some ics first .... I know digis are better but gotta ease DF in so I'm happy being allowed ic! Sooooo friggen excited I'm bouncing off the walls and celebrating! Gonna let this cycle go and start from Dec.... if I dont get my bfp.... which won't happen tbh due to the last 18months lol :D 

Hope your all enjoying your weekend. 
Forgot to say the other day, Achelois sends her love :hugs: 
Butty plugs sticky webs ,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Cookie :winkwink: Hope you enjoyed your share and everybody elses!

Great news on getting some opks. Think its a great idea.

How is Achelois? x


----------



## Cookie_88

Achelois is ok. Still in the same situation but I sent her our love and she sends it back


----------



## prepping

I swear I made a reply earlier.... darn. 

missh, I've got the red wine taken care of for you. All good!

cookie, So glad that your DH is on board for opks! Support is absolutely vital. BFP time! :D
:dust::dust::dust:

Is disastrous motor skills worthy of an observation? I have so far tonight had to clean up two big pools due to klutziness. First was a carton of chicken broth that jumped off the shelf in the fridge as soon as I put it there, flew in the air spewing, and pretty much spiraled broth everywhere. Awesome right? And just now I pour a big glass of water and promptly knock it over, it spills everywhere, and I knock it into the sink breaking it quite effectively. wtf? :p


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope it is worthy of observing and a good clue Prepping!

AFM: I had my pre-op appointment today. On the plus side, my blood pressure is perfect and my bmi is only a couple of points off being just overweight and not obese any more and after some effort and mishaps I peed correctly in the collection tube. 
On the bad side, I got stuck 3x before blood graced us with it's presence...and although my FS told me it would be 6-8 weeks MAX before my operation, he lied and the actual waiting list is up to EIGHTEEN WEEKS!!! He also told me if I hadn't been sent a letter before today that I'd get the date today - another lie. So now I'm in limbo with no clomid and nothing to help me until possible February...great. 
Sorry for the rant, just feeling let down.


----------



## prepping

Grey, I'm so so sorry to hear everything you are going through. That does sound beyond tough to experience. Let yourself rant and rave, hit things and cry as much as you need to right now. A release is more than okay. Then all you can do is focus on what you personally can control. Maybe nothing can be done to speed things along for the procedure, but a lot can be said about focusing on what makes you happy right now. I can tell how much pressure you have on yourself and that certainly does not help for the long run as it just drains energy. 
So, what makes you happy? Maybe putting more focus on getting yourself healthier for no other reason except that you want it for yourself. Rekindle the romance, fun, and partnership between you and the other half. 
Pick up a hobby to look forward to.
We can only control so much in this world and no matter how frustrating that is, we have to make the best of the present.
:hugs:


----------



## karine

hey peeps!

i've missed u guys!

clara.. so glad u and baby are ok.. rest up and take care :flower:

missh.. yay for the bump! im jealous in a good way too, heehee :)

prepping.. im so happy u are dizzy and klutzy hun :winkwink: everything is crossed for u :)

grey.. yay! so glad you're in with a chance :hugs: sorry u may have a wait on your hands.. fx u'll get lucky this cycle :dust:

cookie.. im buying my opks soon as well.. thinking i'll need it because i've absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, just the same-old pms stuff so im expecting af :( no worries tho, the opks will help us :happydance:

im enjoying my vacay, getting alot of rest and shopping like crazy all day.. was so tired last night dh and i decided to take a break today so we stayed in and have been watching tv and eating lots of unhealthy things all day.. lucky thing wine is great for u so the amt of wine we've had is balancing all the bad food, haha.

will update when i can chicks, hope everyone is great :hug:


----------



## prepping

karine, I love that you're balancing healthy wine with not so healthy food. That is awesome (and _so_ what we do). :D Glad you're enjoying your well deserved vacation! fxfxfx that witchy stays away. It's still several days until that happens anyway isn't it? I thought we were around the same dpo and I'm not due (for a bfp) until Nov 14th.
Don't go counting yourself out quite yet!

I asked DH what I should put down as update and his response: "Tell them you felt like yodeling randomly last night. That you had to really contain yourself because I was sleeping and you didn't want to wake me up with your yodeling. Then ask if they think that compulsive yodeling is a sign that you're pregnant." :dohh:
Silly man. LoL


----------



## GreyGirl

prepping said:


> Grey, I'm so so sorry to hear everything you are going through. That does sound beyond tough to experience. Let yourself rant and rave, hit things and cry as much as you need to right now. A release is more than okay. Then all you can do is focus on what you personally can control. Maybe nothing can be done to speed things along for the procedure, but a lot can be said about focusing on what makes you happy right now. I can tell how much pressure you have on yourself and that certainly does not help for the long run as it just drains energy.
> So, what makes you happy? Maybe putting more focus on getting yourself healthier for no other reason except that you want it for yourself. Rekindle the romance, fun, and partnership between you and the other half.
> Pick up a hobby to look forward to.
> We can only control so much in this world and no matter how frustrating that is, we have to make the best of the present.
> :hugs:

I guess what I can personally control is trying to get healthy, for myself. I've been finding it hard because I have so many reasons I need to lose weight and get healthy and only 1 of those is for me....too much pressure makes me :wacko: What makes me happy?! I don't know right now, been so focused on this whole process, I haven't been having much of a life. Yeah, we go to social things, but I'm always thinking about it, or what it would have been like with a baby Xamount of months old as my baby would have been - they'd have been 1 next month :( Thanks for the advice, I'll think about what makes me happy, apart from the obvious of spending quality time with hubby and my dog...



karine said:


> hey peeps!
> 
> i've missed u guys!
> 
> clara.. so glad u and baby are ok.. rest up and take care :flower:
> 
> missh.. yay for the bump! im jealous in a good way too, heehee :)
> 
> prepping.. im so happy u are dizzy and klutzy hun :winkwink: everything is crossed for u :)
> 
> grey.. yay! so glad you're in with a chance :hugs: sorry u may have a wait on your hands.. fx u'll get lucky this cycle :dust:
> 
> cookie.. im buying my opks soon as well.. thinking i'll need it because i've absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, just the same-old pms stuff so im expecting af :( no worries tho, the opks will help us :happydance:
> 
> im enjoying my vacay, getting alot of rest and shopping like crazy all day.. was so tired last night dh and i decided to take a break today so we stayed in and have been watching tv and eating lots of unhealthy things all day.. lucky thing wine is great for u so the amt of wine we've had is balancing all the bad food, haha.
> 
> will update when i can chicks, hope everyone is great :hug:

Thanks, I hope so too! 
Glad you're having a great time, keep it up! 



prepping said:


> karine, I love that you're balancing healthy wine with not so healthy food. That is awesome (and _so_ what we do). :D Glad you're enjoying your well deserved vacation! fxfxfx that witchy stays away. It's still several days until that happens anyway isn't it? I thought we were around the same dpo and I'm not due (for a bfp) until Nov 14th.
> Don't go counting yourself out quite yet!
> 
> I asked DH what I should put down as update and his response: "Tell them you felt like yodeling randomly last night. That you had to really contain yourself because I was sleeping and you didn't want to wake me up with your yodeling. Then ask if they think that compulsive yodeling is a sign that you're pregnant." :dohh:
> Silly man. LoL

Brilliant, you guys are so funny :D


----------



## prepping

Grey, glad you're taking time to think about yourself. Us women have a tendency to forget about what's most important (ourselves).

Had a bit of an emotional outburst this morning. Thank goodness for my DH and mum -- I'd be a wreck without them. Wish I could say it was completely random and maybe it's a sign, but hey, I'll admit to being a fairly emotional person when pushed. So really, it's bound to happen once in a while.

The no baby thing did come up though and DH just keeps saying that we should be patient as it can legitimately take up to a year for a healthy couple and that it will happen for us. My PMA is bound to crack every once in a while though so it felt like an issue this morning.

Only a couple more days before I do an early test at 11/12dpo in anticipation of going for a drinking girl's night. I'm thinking of using an ic around 5ish to give a bit more time for hcg to build up (will be crossing my legs for afternoon!). So if anyone is interested, you engish girls will have to check in on your friday night to see if there's news. :winkwink:
I know there's a bunch of crossed fingers out the for me, but I'll except all other luck charms and dust for the next couple days!
Fxfxfxfx


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, glad your enjoying your holiday and lots of wine. I'm jealous :blush:

GreyGirl, I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in your situation :hugs: You said it could take up to 18 weeks so fx crossed it will happen before 18 weeks. At least you have xmas inbetween so hopefully you will be busy in the run up to that, then it won't be too far away by january. Well done for your weight loss, its a positive step towards your goal. 

Prepping, I will be checking in on friday night and I will be keeping everything crossed for you. I am sending you a bucket load of dust so I hope some of it sticks! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Ugh just lost my long message!!!!!

Will try later, hope you're all ok x


----------



## GreyGirl

prepping said:


> Grey, glad you're taking time to think about yourself. Us women have a tendency to forget about what's most important (ourselves).
> 
> Had a bit of an emotional outburst this morning. Thank goodness for my DH and mum -- I'd be a wreck without them. Wish I could say it was completely random and maybe it's a sign, but hey, I'll admit to being a fairly emotional person when pushed. So really, it's bound to happen once in a while.
> 
> The no baby thing did come up though and DH just keeps saying that we should be patient as it can legitimately take up to a year for a healthy couple and that it will happen for us. My PMA is bound to crack every once in a while though so it felt like an issue this morning.
> 
> Only a couple more days before I do an early test at 11/12dpo in anticipation of going for a drinking girl's night. I'm thinking of using an ic around 5ish to give a bit more time for hcg to build up (will be crossing my legs for afternoon!). So if anyone is interested, you engish girls will have to check in on your friday night to see if there's news. :winkwink:
> I know there's a bunch of crossed fingers out the for me, but I'll except all other luck charms and dust for the next couple days!
> Fxfxfxfx

Your OH sounds fabulous :) I know what you mean, it is only natural for our PMA to have peaks and troughs, mine does daily if not weekly! Fingers firmly crossed for you and I hope you have a :bfp: when you test!



misshopefull said:


> Karine, glad your enjoying your holiday and lots of wine. I'm jealous :blush:
> 
> GreyGirl, I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in your situation :hugs: You said it could take up to 18 weeks so fx crossed it will happen before 18 weeks. At least you have xmas inbetween so hopefully you will be busy in the run up to that, then it won't be too far away by january. Well done for your weight loss, its a positive step towards your goal.
> 
> Prepping, I will be checking in on friday night and I will be keeping everything crossed for you. I am sending you a bucket load of dust so I hope some of it sticks! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I really hope I'm either pregnant or having my op before then - can't stand the waiting! Nearly 2 years since we originally started trying and 1 year this month since started after ectopic, waiting is so hard. I know my twin is planning her 3rd within the next 6 months and she's got pregnant both times 1st time and sailed through - if only it was genetic!



Clara cluck said:


> Ugh just lost my long message!!!!!
> 
> Will try later, hope you're all ok x

I look forward to reading the re-posted version :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. 

Prepping I'm getting sooooooo excited for you hunni. fx fx fx butty plugs and sticky webs! Will be checking in later for your update hunni :hugs: 

Grey - I really hope you get your bfp before the op. Thats a long time to wait but fx you won't need it as you will be pregnant before that :hugs: 

Karine - pleased you had a good holiday. Hope you enjoyed all that wine! 

Clara & missh. Hope your both well and your little baby bumps are coming along nicely. And of course, most importantly, your both resting up xxxx 

Afm - I'm so Hung over today lol. Went to a karaoke bar last night with DF and a friend to watch another friend sing. He was sooooooo good. Me and my friend got stupidly drunk (its out bdays this weekend so we are allowed lol) and well we ended up singing (very badly might I add) Ricky Martin, Livin la vida loca! How embarrassing lol. 

But with ttc part... If I o when I think I would be due to o today. Bded sun, Mon, tues and nothing since then :( also not had the ewcm I normally get.... by the gallons lol. So not sure what's going on. Do you always get ewcm? Do I'm not to sure what's going on... I think I will be needing them opks lol. 

Hope your all ok. Love and butty plugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

Sorry to disappoint ladies... But looks like I'll be having drinks with my girls tonight afterall.


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, hope it happens soon, must be extra hard with your twin getting pregnant so easily :hugs:

Cookie, I never got ewcm, which is one of the reasons I bought the opks. Hope your hangover is going, sounds like a good night!

Prepping, nnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo:sad2: BFN or the witch? So sorry :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Hope you've all had a good weekend :flower:

I've had loads of :sleep: this weekend so hopefully I'll have more energy this week!


----------



## Clara cluck

I give up. This stupid thing deleted my post again!!! Grrrr! What's going on?

Hope everyones ok? How's things? Sorry I've not been in much. It's been so busy. I'd write my post again but am so tired, it's been a fun but long weekend.

Hopefully will have time tomorrow for personal messages

Hugs, dust and butty plugs to all xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hurray! ^this post actually worked!^

X


----------



## GreyGirl

What's happened Prepping?! :( :hugs: 

Sorry not been around this weekend, hubbie and I went to help a childhood friend of mine and her husband do some DIY this weekend as they need to get the house sorted (they bought a project house) before their 1st child is due in March. It wasn't as hard as I thought being around her, but she is one of my best friends and she didn't rub it in my face the whole time. She knows I'm trying (she had to ask directly to make sure if I could do sanding or not as it's lead paint) and we did have a lovely weekend. Her dog and mine got on well and I got to see some other friends. It was tiring and hard work, but was lovely getting away from my own life and mind and spending time with friends :D
What did you all do?


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping. Was it the witch or bfn? Hope your ok hun and had a lovely time with the girls. 

Grey - sounds like you've had a lovely weekend. It's nice to catch up with close friends and be able to take your mind off ttc. Hope your doing ok hunni. 

Missh - glad your all rested up. Hope you've had a relaxing weekend hun. 
This is the first time I've not had ewcm... so I'm a little confused? But I should of O'd Friday, most fertile Thursday, last BDed the tues so hopefully the spermies were sitting there waiting for the eggy! But if not, def getting the opks lol. 

Clara - I know the frustration when the phone deletes the posts. Happens to me all the time lol. hope your doing ok hunni xxxx 

Afm - it was my bday Sat so had a busy weekend with friends and family. DF spoilt me rotten :D 
Had my mum hinting at me all weekend about having her first grandchild lol. She said my (o)(o)'s seemed bigger and then started asking if I'm allowed to be drinking lol. Unfortunately I could drink but fx not for too much longer lol. I believe im 3dpo and had some crampy feelings low down in my tummy but that passed so not thinkin anything on that. My skin has broken out badly and normally only does that a few days before af.... but that prob has something to do with the amount of alcohol I have consumed over the past few days lol. I think its gonna be a long 2ww... but as I didn't get to BD the Thursday I'm not too hopeful? 

Hope everyone's ok and had a nice weekend :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, where are you?! Hope your ok :hugs:

GreyGirl, sounds like a good weekend. I like DIY weekends, shame OH doesn't! Saying that we did manage to finally paint our bedroom this weekend so very happy about that. Looks so clean and fresh, lovely!

Cookie, so pleased you had a good birthday and got spoilt. My birthday was in July [before BFP] and my mum also asked if I was allowed to drink! I never got ewcm so I never knew when ov really was. If you've done it once then your in with a chance as you may of had ov'd at anytime. 

Clara and Karine, how are you both?

xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol, the funny thing is my mum doesn't know we are ttc lol. So just caught me off guard :) 
And I'm new to FF and cos I don't have the opks yet it doesn't show when I would "usually" ov, so went and put it in and now it says I'm 5dpo. I'm sooooooo confused lol. 
How are you doing today hunni ? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

Hi all, just a quick one right now... Laid out on couch today feeling cruddy. Throat feels like I've been swallowing burrs. Expecting AF any time which makes the day that much more awesome.

So I'm a ray of sunshine as you can see. :p all is fine though. 
Will catch up soon!
Butty dog dust.


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping :hugs: I had a cold as soon as I got my BFP so maybe the witch won't show for you. Really hope so. Hope you feel better soon x

Cookie, mums have a way of knowing things! When are you expecting af? I only counted dpo after using the opk as I had no idea otherwise :wacko: They are our bodies so its so frustrating to not know whats going on with them!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry your feeling crummy prepping but as missh said your not out yet hunni. so fx she won't show. hope you feel better soon :) 

Yea missh its strange about my mum. She always makes comments about wanting grandchildren but she's never asked if I could be pregnant. Very strange lol. Not due af til 24th lol. Only just in the 2ww Haha xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry your feeling crummy prepping but as missh said your not out yet hunni. so fx she won't show. hope you feel better soon :) 

Yea missh its strange about my mum. She always makes comments about wanting grandchildren but she's never asked if I could be pregnant. Very strange lol. Not due af til 24th lol. Only just in the 2ww Haha xxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie, fx that there's some motherly intuition happening! 

As for me, feeling bit better today. Throat not nearly as bad. Now it's just nose and a cough.
AF still hasn't graced me with her presence, so I suppose I'm one day late. Feels like she'll be here at any moment though so I'm not getting myself excited. I'd have to be late a min of 4 days before I start thinking something is up. Bodies are funky things and mine has certainly fooled me before! 
Main thing is I don't know how a fairly typical 28 day cycle could show a bfn on 13dpo and still end up being pregnant.
:shrug:

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping, I was sure the witch was going to show just before I got my BFP. I think Clara got a BFN a day or so before the witch was due then she got her BFP! Your not out yet so fx she doesn't show :hugs:

Cookie, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x


----------



## prepping

missh, you sure do know how to get a girl's hopes up. :winkwink:

I know, not out yet. As I say to everyone in my shoes. :p


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping I really want you to get a BFP. I know its hard when other people get your hopes up but no witch means your in with a chance so I want you to stay positive :hugs:

Hope this dust brings you some luck. . .

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Prepping I just stumbled across a post of yours in the 2ww and rushed right back here! 
Missh is right... no af is good and, Clara had that bfn before her bfp. 
I really hope this is it for you! When ate you testing again? Eeeek I'm a tad excited for you :happydance: 
Stay positive hunni xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh - I just seen you have a sweet potato! Awww how is bump behaving. Getting much movement from him/her ?!


----------



## misshopefull

I got told at work today [by a few people] that I'm looking big! One of my work friends is due 2 weeks after me with her first and is tiny so I guess people are comparing us!

I have my 20 week scan next thursday so I'm very excited. Feeling some wiggles but still waiting for a big hard kick! x


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg 20 weeks! It's going fast :D can you post us some pics to Awww at when you had the scan? :D 
Is it true you show a but quicker with your second? 

I've been really crampy today! Literally at one point so bad it felt like af could show any second lol. 
Then had a monster migraine. But that's prob down to studying all day? Who knows lol.


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh and a upset tummy these past few days... very unusual lol


----------



## prepping

cookie, haha, thanks for rushing back to check up on me. LoL This sounds like a very exciting cycle for you today! You have cramps, your mum is asking about you, sounds good :)

missh, I noticed with all my friends that have had a kid within the last 2 years that they all showed considerably earlier for their second babes. There's no comparison between you and a newbie. :)

So how about this, the two of you can have all the excitement and anticipation for me. :winkwink:
I can't help but wonder though (maybe because of being on bnb), maybe this cold might be more than a cold... (I'm such a sucker for getting my hopes up afterall)
Okay, so 'they' say your immune system takes a hit at implantation so that your body doesn't kill it off. Let's say that spermy caught egg right at ovulation and it takes close to the 2 weeks to finally implant. That causes me to get a BFN at 13dpo and a cold strikes at day 14. Does that make sense?

I feel like I'm my own conspiracy theorist on my body. :p


----------



## Cookie_88

Hehe prepping I think it is deff possible! And idk how you have managed to not test today lol. 
What is your plan regarding testing? 

Yea the cramps are back again. Idk, I should really stop this symptom spotting as I always get disappointed when af shows. But I just can't help it! Lol. 

Crossing everything for you prepping. It really is your turn hunni xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya gals :)

back from vacay and ready to get rolling again because af got me :hissy:
the very day i was due to return home she caught me at the airport.. so frustrating. anyway, the countdown is on again and i won't give up!

cookie and prepping. fx for u both! it's about time it happens again on this thread!

missh and clara.. so happy things are going well with your pregnancies.. you both give me alot of hope that someday i'll be in your shoes :)

grey, a diy day with friends is always a great escape.. it's great that u are finding ways to get your mind off things hun :hugs:

vacation was great, just too short, lol. tmrw is my last day home so im going to get a lil pampering in, im coming down with the flu too.. pity it's not the nice kind of flu.

buttplugs and :dust:


----------



## prepping

I'm scared of testing to be honest. So really, we'll see when I can conjure up the courage to do it. :p

Can't help but symptom spot! The only thing you can help is keeping your sanity while you do it.


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Yes I will try staying sane ;) 

Aww hunni, maybe wait a few days... but I really hope this is your bfp :D xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Prepping, I was sure the witch was going to show just before I got my BFP. I think Clara got a BFN a day or so before the witch was due then she got her BFP! Your not out yet so fx she doesn't show :hugs:
> 
> Cookie, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x

Yep! This is very true! It was approx 13dpo, I really felt something was up so thought I'd test early and... BFN. 2 days later, BFP x 2!! I also felt quite AF-y and a bit under the weather. I'll dig out my diary again and do a 2ww run down (and I'll do it on my PC so the iPhone doesn't delete my message!!!)

Hope you're all ok. Prepping sorry you feel a bit poo. I'll check in again later for a proper read through and catch up.

Xx


----------



## Clara cluck

PS MissH, I have my 20 week scan this Fri! Too excited for words! Wanna see bean again and find out what flavour he/she is!! I'm showing a bit more but I still get booted about on the tube so obviously not enough yet!

Karine sorry the witch got you but glad you had a good holiday. Onwards and upwards, to the uterus and beyond! 

Prepping, can't help it. I'm EXCITED! but that's all I'm going to say for now. Fingers firmly crossed for this being your BFP!

Speak later! Xx


----------



## prepping

Good news first: I withheld from testing so didn't waste a stick.
Bad news: on to cycle 7.

Yep, she got me a couple days late. At least I didn't get all excited. 
On to a new month.


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, glad you've had a nice holiday but sorry the witch got you :hugs: Next month it could be a nice surprise in time for xmas!

Cookie, keep spotting those symptoms! I think I am going to say that you show quicker with your 2nd but in reality I think it might be all the chocolate I keep eating :haha: I will post pictures next week.

Clara, I'm excited for your scan! Do you have a feeling if its a girl or boy? I'm not finding out but when I was pregnant with ds I was convinced it was a boy and we only thought of boys names! This time I keep thinking girl so only time will tell if I'm right!

Prepping, I have got everything tightly crossed for you. I had a cold around the time I got my BFP so I think things are looking good for you. I didn't test to I was 1 day late so not sure if I would of got a BFP any earlier. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Prepping I'm really sorry I just saw your post. I am so sorry she got you:hugs:
Enjoy a big glass of wine tonight x


----------



## misshopefull

When I was ttc ds I found out I was pregnant in January. I'd had a great time over xmas, drinking, eating and well baby making! Had ds in Oct and was ready to celebrate again for next xmas! They say every cloud has a silver lining so you'll either get a lovely surprise next month in time for xmas or you will be able to have a guilt free xmas and hopefully get a nice surprise in January.

I can't wait for you all to get your BFPs. All you ladies have been a great support since I joined bnb :hugs: x


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooo prepping I'm so sorry the nasty b!tch got you :( :hugs: I'm gonna put it out there but I really have a feeling your bfp will be coming to you soon :hugs: enjoy the vino 

Clara - how exciting about your scan too. Cant wait to see your growing beans :D

Missh.... I dont need any encouragement with symptom spotting (obsessing) 
Today.... I woke up with a stuffy nose... now that's gone lol. But still cramping on and off. Left shoulder feels achey and lower back to the left achey, like shooting down my bum! Prob slept funny :dohh: lol. So yea I'm going mad! Nothing new there then.


----------



## Cookie_88

Opppppssss! It appears I have just pur-chased! Some OPKs off the WonderfulWideWeb!
I have 50 strips in the post and shall be here in time for my next cycle... cos lets be honest, i doubt il get my BFP lol. I'm actually really excited about my poas times to come :D


----------



## misshopefull

:happydance: good move Cookie, getting the opks made me feel like I had some control over what was going on. Still keeping my fx that you won't need them x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks missh. I'm sooo excited :D 
Do some people use them as preggy tests? I mean, do they detect pregnancy? Or am I going mad lol. 

Also... I now have creamy white cm... normally have this from ewcm till af, but didbt get ewcm this cycle and have been bone dry (sorry TMI) until this. I am really achey. but i think its all too soon as af iant die until a week tomorro :dohh: hahaha I'm cracking up :)


----------



## prepping

Thanks girls. You all are amazing. 
And missh, you're right, every cloud does have a silver lining. I could get a bfp with this cycle in time for christmas or get to enjoy christmas to the fullest with good news in the new year. The good thing to the holiday season is that I'm such a Christmas buff that I'll have good distraction.

DH is sweet. He said that it gives us extra time to practice until we reach perfection (at :sex:) so that we have a perfect kid. If it were to happen any sooner, they wouldn't be as perfect. And we'll have our little hockey star. He may have moments of being corny, but it made me smile. He just enjoys the extra doggy dances I'm sure. :haha:

Cookie, way to live up to our name for the Spa ladies! :D do us proud!
(And still hoping that it was a completely useless purchase as you have good news before you get to us them :flower:)


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping your OH sounds adorable. And he's right. Here's lookin forward to your Xmas bfp :D 

Haha, I know, I haven't poas for ages now though! But cos I now know that the opks will be here in a few days I already know I'm gonna have to pee on one..... just to practice.... Haha. 

Enjoy a few glasses of vino hunni. Love and butt plugs xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I think some women do use opks as a pregnancy tests but I'm not sure how accurate they are. Happy peeing :winkwink: Hope the symptom spotting dosen't drive you too crazy :wacko:

Prepping, your DH is so sweet! And he's right, practice makes perfect :winkwink: Don't forget to enjoy a glass of wine or two for me please!


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo nooooo! Im looking at ic preggy tests now! I left the site before i ended up buying them lol. 
But they are 15 tests for less than £3.00 

Eeeeeek I really have lost the plot now! Why am I going so mad!?


----------



## GreyGirl

Aww Prepping, your hubbie sounds lovely :) 


AFM I've been peeing ona stick daily all week - :bfn: so far but today did have a pink line, a pink vertical line...does that count? I'll have to wait to see tomorrow if it does or not...


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Aww Prepping, your hubbie sounds lovely :)
> 
> 
> AFM I've been peeing ona stick daily all week - :bfn: so far but today did have a pink line, a pink vertical line...does that count? I'll have to wait to see tomorrow if it does or not...

Greygirl, which pee sticks are you using? Post a pic!!

Prepping sorry to hear she got you. Damn that witch. Hugs xx Glad your OH sounds so supportive and lovely :)


----------



## karine

hey girls, hope everyone is well!

well my period ended yesterday so bding will commence tonight hopefully.. is it weird that my period ended yesterday and i feel ovulation coming on already? slight ovary pains, headache, nausea.. usually i have about a week of feeling normal before all that starts.

prepping and grey, our ohs will enjoy the way we'll be jumping them in the coming weeks! sorry af got you, prepping.. hopefully we'll get the best present this christmas.. a :bfp:

cookie, everything crossed for you chick.. it's about time for another SPA-baby.

missh, so excited for you! i hope it's a girl!

clara, yay! you'll be finding out the sex!! yay!! this is so exciting! 

:hugs: and buttplugs my ladies :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey post a pic post a pic. Fx fx this is your bfp!


----------



## Clara cluck

How you feeling cookie? Any more 'casual observations'? X


----------



## Cookie_88

Sorry was short for time earlier ladies. 

Yay karine - gearing up for BD BD BD BD BD. Fx for a Xmas bfp! 

Clara! I actually think I'm going mad! Really intense cramps! Shoulders ache like mad, feel like over done 100 press ups lol and lower back ache every now and then going down my leg too. Had a dizzy spell earlier and generally feel a bit floaty and not with it. thought going back to work today after a week off would take my mind off it but I still noticed it.... thats good right? 
I really don't know what's going on. Lol. 

I bet your sooooooo excited about your scan. I really can't wait to see the pics :D 

Grey : any news got all my crossables crossed for you hunni xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok I really am losing it now ladies... 
Been snapping at DF all night, eating dinner and told him off for eating too loud (what the....) then popped to the shops and the car went over the white lines with the bumpy bits and made a funny noise... yelled at him for that! Lol. He had a hyper moment earlier and i yelled at him for that! He asked what's up and all I could say was that hes annoying me lol. don't know whats up lol. 
Had dinner and my whole body went tingley....
I think its official.... I'm cracking up!


----------



## Clara cluck

Lol! Cookie, bless you, you sound hormonal. Let's cross our crossables (that made me giggle) that it's the good kind of hormonal ;) !!

I felt very dizzy on the day of my BFP and during the first few weeks of PG... you nevr know but I don't want to get your hopes up :) 

God I do not know how I'll sleep tonight! Can't wait to see the Bean!

Welcome back Karine! Happy BDing! 

Have a good evening all, I'm off to bed

Hugs and butt dust ;) xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol crossables crossed is a good one. :D 

Idk if I'm looking for it now but the veins on my (o)(o)s seem more noticeable too lol
I'm cracking up. If af shows then you all better get me booked in to the crazy house... straight jacket... the lot lol. 

Ooooooooo you get to see beanie TOMORROW! :happydance: 
try and get some rest and look forward to your update tomorrow hunni xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Bet the scan'll be amazing!!! 

Thanks everyone, I wish I could do a drum roll and say I have a bfp...but this morning another snowy-white stick...I think yesterday must've been bleeding up the strip or something :( I have no symptoms that can't be explained by the :witch: coming...sucha let down after a glimmer of potential hope yesterday :( 
I wish I was having my op when promised :( :(


----------



## Clara cluck

Hang in there Greygirl, you're not out yet ... xx

Well, scan today and... drum roll ... it's a little girl! All went well, her measurements etc are all on track and her heart, brain, spine, face, abdomen etc were looking normal! The sonographer said they can never be 100% on the sex but the whole time she was scanning she never saw any 'dangly bits'!! She wriggled around the whole time, the sonographer said she was very active :) Well, I could have told her that! Apparently she was kicking my bladder which explains the urgent need to pee every 5 minutes!

So pleased all is well. OH is getting our pics scanned, I'll try to get them on here soon. She has a very cute little face and a tubby belly! (like her Dad!!! ;) lol)

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend. I'm in Devon visiting my parents so may not be in on BnB too much...will see what I can do, I want to keep up with the goings on!

xx

PS Cookie, my (o)(o)s look like road maps! ha ha! Crossing my crossables :)


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, thats lovely news! So happy for you :happydance: I know how you feel about the needing to pee every 5 minutes! I'm seriously getting tempted to find out the gender next week. . .

GreyGirl, your not out until the witch arrives. Really hope she doesn't, you really deserve to be posting BFP soon. Fx for you :hugs:

Cookie, that is some serious casual observations! Wow! Any idea when your going to test?

Karine, ov pains already! Hope your doggy dancing! Any plan for this month? Are you using opks?

Prepping, hope your feeling ok :flower:

Sending you all some lovely babydust x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## karine

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO clara!!!!!!!!!! a girl!!!!!!! congrats hun! SO very happy for u!!!! okay im a little over the top because im dying for a girl myself. i mean, i'd love a boy too but YAY!!!!! :yipee:

cookie, sounds so promising, chick! all crossables crossed, lol... i think the veins are a great sign! when do u test??? :happydance:

grey, as everyone said, it isn't over hun! crossables crossed for u too :) 
missh, i know the online ov calculator isn't reliable but i checked it and im supposed to be ovulating from tomorrow! dh and i were to bd last night but were too tired. tonight and every day coming up for sure!

hugs and buttplugs and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Greygirl - hang in there my dear! As everyone says your not out yet. Plus... your more likely to get a false negative than a false positive! 

Clara! WAHEY! GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL! :HAPPYDANCE: so pleased she's doin well hunni. 
Can't wait to see her pretty little face and tubby little belly :D so excited you both :D 

Karine get BDing. Bring on the bfp! 

Prepping hope your well! 

Missh! Can't wait to hear about your scan. I would be sooooooo tempted to find out the sex lol. But If its a boy you might not have to wait if its noticeable lol. 

Well.... my cramps have stopped! Idk if that's good or bad :( but my shoulders still achey and up my neck but not constant, only when I air down really and shooting pains down the tops of my legs. 
As for (o)(o)s. I really don't know if its in my head ? But I'm not gonna test til I'm late.... but will be playing with a opk when they turn up. Might be there when i get home :D 

Sticky webs and butt plugs xxxx


----------



## karine

missh, would u believe, i forgot to buy the opks when i was on vacay.. so i have to order them online. no opks for me til next cycle. so the plan is just to bd as much as possible and hope for a miracle!

cookie, yay hun, hope the opks are there when u get home, im too excited for u.. when are u expecting af?


----------



## Clara cluck

Thank you so much everyone :)

Cookie, very exciting, you never know, as we all keep saying AF and PG symptoms are very similar....;) I think the achy bOObies sound good though.

Karine, cool that you can feel OV. I could too but I still used to sort of guess as I never knew if the pain came before, during or after!

Greygirl, any more news? Crossables engaged and locked for you!

Prepping how are you? Hugs hunni :hug:

Ok so I will try and post a pic in the next post... bear with me... xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Here's our little girlie: :girl:
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









20weeks (2).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









20weeks (3).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## karine

clara.. can't wait to see a picture of the tubby tummy! you are so lucky and you so deserve it hun :) 

hey that's exactly my problem with the ov pains.. i usually have them just before ov, during ov and after ov up until af comes.. so i guess i need the opks. going to start boinking today tho, tired or not! my doctor told me to do it every other day and i should get pregnant in a snap.. i've learnt tho that when life gets in the way, sex every other day is easier said than done. but i'm committed to really try and stick to it.

bring on the :sex: and :spermy: ! ! !


----------



## karine

OMG look at those cheeks! she is so stinkin cute, clara!!

:hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

karine said:


> clara.. can't wait to see a picture of the tubby tummy! you are so lucky and you so deserve it hun :)
> 
> hey that's exactly my problem with the ov pains.. i usually have them just before ov, during ov and after ov up until af comes.. so i guess i need the opks. going to start boinking today tho, tired or not! my doctor told me to do it every other day and i should get pregnant in a snap.. i've learnt tho that when life gets in the way, sex every other day is easier said than done. but i'm committed to really try and stick to it.
> 
> bring on the :sex: and :spermy: ! ! !

Karine you are hilarious! Boinking!! I love it! Yay for the opks, I never actually tried them. I think OH may have thought I was mad as we were NTNP in his eyes ;)

We more or less DTD every other day! To the uterus and beyond! x

'Stinking cute' also made me laugh! lol! I think she has my (big) lips!


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Omg Omg Clara! She's adorable. :happydance: I'm so excited for you :D 

Karine. Loving the BDing plan :D fx fx fx to the uterus and beyond my dear :D 

Opks arrived! And I got home well before DF so couldn't resist giving it a go lol. It was neg lol. But I can see what people mean but the second line thing, I can see the indent line. Kicking myself over not getting any preggy tests now thou lol. Maybe I will order some... just for fun of course lol. 

Af isnt due til next Thursday so the 24th I believe. I seriously think I'm cracking up though. surely if I was preggy it would be well too soon for all this silliness. I'm fine if af shows as I got my new secret weapon next cycle! Opks :happydance: but fx I Wont need them lol. 

Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok well after my excitement of opks arriving I didn't read the instructions properly. :dohh: 
You have to read the test by 30mins. So I left it in the bathroom and went back about 20mins later and the second line is def a pale pink! What the hell does that mean?! I can see it from a distance too lol. Confused.com! Now I gotta go Google it lol. 
Tried takin a pic but my phone camera won't focus on it. lol


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, lovely pictures :baby: I'd love a little girl :cloud9:

Cookie, I think the idea of the opks with the lines is that they get darker around ov so maybe if its pale pink its to do with you being past ov? Hopefully you won't need them next month x

Karine, hopefully you'll fit in loads of doggy dancing over the weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Cookie_88

misshopefull said:


> Clara, lovely pictures :baby: I'd love a little girl :cloud9:
> 
> Cookie, I think the idea of the opks with the lines is that they get darker around ov so maybe if its pale pink its to do with you being past ov? Hopefully you won't need them next month x
> 
> Karine, hopefully you'll fit in loads of doggy dancing over the weekend :winkwink:

After some googling lol, it appears it can detect pregnancy BUT it has to be as dark... if not darker than the control line. But i ordered some some ic hpts. So something to play with lol. And 15 for £2.80 so if crap then I don't mind lol. 

How are you feeling missh? So do you think you will find out the sex? Xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Wow Cookie you'll be peeing as much as me :haha:

I'm feeling ok, ds has been lovely this week which makes life so much easier!

I doubt we will finds out the sex. I said with this baby i would [before we even started ttc!] because I really want a girl but I have now decided a healthy baby is all that matters. When I was pregnant with ds I was convinced it was a boy [as was everybody I know!] and this time I am really feeling its a girl! x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww your right, healthy baby is most important but a girl would be the icing on the cake I know :) 

Yes I will be living up to the SPA girls name :D xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm out :sad2: :sad2: I woke up this morning to the horrid witch and she cam with vengeance...I don't normally have symptoms more than mild cramp or sore boobs, but today had really sore back and felt crappy :( I really hoped it was my month :( Thanks for all your good wishes, wish I hadn't failed them.


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww grey I'm so sorry she got you :hugs: 
It will happen hunni. :hugs: 
Butt plugs and lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Please can i join, we are ttc this cycle used opk last cycle to see when i was ovulating. my cycle last month was a 26 day and got a + on pm of cd 15 and am of cd 16, so had a short lp. Does any one have aany advice on short lp? Thanks


----------



## Cookie_88

Welcome welcome welcome to the crazy SPA girls thread :D 
Unfortunately i don't know much about short lp thou :dohh: sorry 
But I plan on using opks next cycle (if I don't get my bfp) how have you been getting on with them ? Xxxx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Yes found them really useful, and easy to use. just got some cheap ones from amazon. Hope they help me get a quick bfp.


----------



## Cookie_88

Are they the one step ones? Or something like that? Cos I ordered mine from there and they arrived yesterday lol. Used one just for fun lol. Then got a very faint second line. So ended up back on amazon ordering some of their cheap hpts lol xxx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I dont know which ones they are without looking to see which ones they are. i was thinking about ordering some cheap hpts, but think i would end up testing all the time.


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Well if the opks were £7.something for 50?? The hpts they do are 15 for £2.80 :) but i ordered mine yesterday and haven't got a confirmation email so not sure of they went through or not? Worth a go right? Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, really sorry she got you :hugs: Hope your feeling ok x

Lou, welcome to the mad house! I have no idea about a short lp but I would say that when ttc a short cycle is great, less waiting! Opks worked for me so hopefully you'll see some results soon [BFP!]

Hope you've all had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Evening missh. How's your weekend been? 
Mines been crazy lol. Too many poss symptoms and its driving me mad lol. 
Watched the notebook earlier with DF. It always makes me cry, but today I was a hysterical mess lol. DF looked at me like I was crazy. This 2ww is the worst so far lol. 
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

I've had a good weekend. Did loads of xmas shopping yesterday so was asleep before 10pm last night! Had a bit more of a sort out and tidy up today. Can't believe the weekend is nearly over :cry:

Really hope that your worst 2ww turns into your best :winkwink: I loved and hated the 2ww, it was great to be so close to a possible BFP but it was like 2 weeks of torture! I am keeping everything firmly crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea weekend goes way too fast. :( 
But atleast you got lots of Xmas shopping done... I've not started mine :dohh: but have a small family so should be ok fx fx fx. 
Hope your resting up now after your busy weekend :hugs: 

Yes I'm really hoping it is my best 2ww but I've got my opks so if not I'm excited to use them so will survive :D 
Did you get sore (o)(o)s in your 2ww? Mine deff feel fuller and my left one is much bigger! Even DF noticed it and has spent the whole day calling me big boobs :rofl: but they are only a little sore, at the sides and under armpits? but who knows xxx


----------



## misshopefull

I can't remember :nope: I think they might of been but I know since getting my BFP they are sore a lot of the time. Still in the same bra size which I am happy about as I am already a 36G!

I am very tired after my busy weekend and looking forward to bedtime :sleep: x


----------



## Cookie_88

Wow 36G! I'm only 32D so pleased about a bit of growth lol. 
Aww bless, I bet your head will hit the pillow and you will be out. 

I'm debating peeing on a opk atm just for fun :D 
But I deff feel diff this month so I really hope this is it xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Your a SPA lady so pee on a stick if it makes you happy, its what we do! Now all i do is pee all the time :haha:


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. I did :D got another faint second line but dunno if its a evap lol. 
Had DF feel my boobs cos they are def different. 
Really feel this could be my month. Hope my ic hpts arrive tomorro or tues lol. 

Aww is beanie on your bladder. Bles! Scan soon :D xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooh cookie am crossing my crossables so much they're in knots!! My (o)(o)s used to be sore from around OV to AF but before my BFP they were a bit more full & harder with sensitive nips. Don't know if this helps... So hoping it's your month sweetie x

MissH I know EXACTLY what you mean about baby having it's feet on your bladder!! watched Arthur Christmas on Sat eve with my mum, Sis & 3 nieces & I had to leave to go to the loo twice!

Had a lovely weekend too, not as much Christmas shopping as you by the sounds of it though Cookie! I got 2 little things for friends. However did give in to the urge to buy a few onesies for Bean! My mum gave me a load too so we've got our first clothes! Had such a yummy family weekend, am so lucky to have my family, they're fab. I don't want to sound gushing but I've had a few really tough years and so have my family and this weekend I just felt so happy. For the first time in a very long while, things are good :)

I reaaaaaallllyyy hope some of mine and missh's bump n baby dust wears off on you; Cookie, Greygirl, Prepping, Karine and Lou (hi and welcome!) as you are all lovely and deserve to be happy too. 

Anyway, am feeling soppy and probably should go to bed now!!!

Night night lovely ladies, sleep tight and dream of butt plugs, sticky webs and doggy dancing! X


----------



## Clara cluck

So instead of deleting my long message this time, my phone replicates it!! Grrr.


----------



## Cookie_88

Man I did a huge reply and my fone deleted it. 

Clara sounds like you had an amazing weekend. So pleased things with the family are so good for you all. 
And beans first clothes :happydance: how exciting. 

Afm - DF gave me a back rub last night as shoulders have been so sore and I couldn't lay on my front as boobs were so sore which I've never had ever even when af due. So i was quite excited... 
Then I got up this morning and went to the loo and when I wiped had the pinky cm again. Last time I had that af showed 2 days early.... so I'm guessing I'm out now then. 
But its ok cos ive got my opks for next cycle :happydance: 

We shall see. Hope everyone's well xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh Cookie I hope it's not AF. That witch is a bitch :(

Still got my crossables in knots for you xx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie I really hope its not af. I agree with Clara, the witch is a bitch! Still keeping everything crossed for you x

Clara, sounds like a lovely weekend. My bladder is the babys plaything! Dread to think what it will be like by next March!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit sickly today so might be the bitch lol. 
But I can really feel my boobs in my bra today. My left one really aches, especially at the sides. 
thanks for keeping your crossables in knots Clara lol. Fx hey. 
I do really feel so diff this month so trying to stay hopeful. but with the opks here its something exciting to look forward to next cycle so that's keeping me happy if af does show. 

It's just annoying cos actually felt like this was it lol. 

Aww missh, hope bean isn't jumping on your bladder too much lol xxxxx


----------



## karine

hello girlies!

welcome lou! :hi: great to have u here with us!

oh grey, so sorry she got you hunnie.. stay positive, it'll happen for u when it's meant to.. that's what i keep telling myself.

cookie, keeping crossables crossed that it's ib and not af hun.. 

missh and clara, my preggo friends, love to hear about your experiences :hugs: makes me think i can't wait to go through all those things myself!

prepping, hope u are well!

well i'd love to say i wasn't online all weekend because i was otherwise engaged but no such luck, only got in a little boinking last night. the ov calculator says im fertile today and tmrw tho so i still have some time if that's correct. strange thing is i have zero ovulation symptoms this cycle.. all pains have stopped, no nausea. it is so weird to feel normal, lol.. just hope this doesn't mean i haven't ovulated. anyhoo, what will be, will be. am trying not to think about it all.

hugs and buttplugs!


----------



## Cookie_88

I think af might be coming :'( 
Had a spot of pinky cm so poked some tp up there (sorry TMI) and there was alot more. Put a tampon in expecting af and when i checked a few hours later there was basically nothin. but i think she may be here by the end of the day! 3 days early WTF! 
My left boob is killing me! Shooting pain at the side! Really felt like it could be my month but now not so hopeful! I'm never early but last month was 2 days early and now this time could be 3 days early... what's with that! Anyways I feel pants :rofl: 

Karine I hope you get some serious BDing in tonight my dear. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, massive :hugs: If it is the witch and shes early then then only positive I can see is its better shes early than late. When I was ttc I was on day 38 before she arrived, 7 days of torture! I have seen other posts from women on day 50 something:growlmad:

Karine, I never had any signs of ov, not even any ewcm! Dtd as much as you can and you are totally right about what will be, will be.

Fx for you both x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello 25 day cycle! :rofl: I am actually peeing my pants im laughing so much lol. 
The spotting earlier prepared me for the bitch so I was gutted then... but laughing now :D 
The witch must really hate me to be playing games like this lol. 

Yea I'd rather have a 28day cycle than 50day cycle. Poor ladies :( 

Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## karine

oh cookie, don't worry u won't be alone..

don't want to get your hopes up but it doesn't sound like af to me.. does your period normally start like that? i mean the spot of pinky cm and then nothing? i've read of ib experiences like that.. holding out hope for u hun :hugs:

missh, ok great to know! was beginning to think maybe i've stopped ovulating or something. starting to feel some pain in nip area tho. dh and i plan to dtd the minute we get home and it's pouring rain right now so perfect weather for twenty toes and no clothes heehee :haha:

xx


----------



## karine

cookie!

wait, what? did she come, then? and why are you laughing? crazy gal! you're making me feel to laugh/pee pants now too and i don't even know why :xmas13:


----------



## Cookie_88

Well lol... TMI alert.... don't say I didn't warn you. 

Went to the loo and had a lot more so though ok, bitch is here hip-hu-friggen-ray ! 
So put another tampon in and got home and checked and only had a few spots again? WTF? It was.brown and watery bright pink? I did have a bit of pinky cm last cycle but that was the first time? 
So yea... idk what's going on. Idk if its too much to class as spotting but its not enough for it to be called af now. So yea... don't know what the witch is doing... :rofl: so just laughing :rofl: 
Let's just say, I'd be surprised if witch doesn't attack tonight now :rofl: 

Crazy lady here :happydance:


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooo and my (o)(o)ies are killing me! That's new! The feel huge and had sharp pains in the left one all day. If I touch them it feels like I've punched them? Lol. Wish i hadn't run to the loo when I got home, would go pee on a opk as my ic hpts didn't turn up today :(


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie that witch really is being a bitch to you :growlmad: Crazy lady your in the right place :hugs:

Karine, doggy dance while the rain is pouring! Hope you get some super strong :spermy:


----------



## Cookie_88

You know what missh. I'm actually ok either way. I'm not gonna lie, I was so convinced that this is it. But if not then bring on next month. We shall see? 
But seriously, my boobs are killing me? I'm just a bit confused! 

But :happydance: and :rofl: I'm ooook :D just a little crazy lol xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Crazy is good! It really should be your turn :hugs:


----------



## karine

sounds fishy to me cookie :winkwink: im having a good feeling about this! loving your attitude tho, makes me feel to laugh when i think of you cracking up for no reason!

thanks missh, keep your crossables crossed for me plz! hopefully i'll be lucky.. please, please, please let me be lucky this time around!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

I hate Google! :rofl: 
Found an example of this kind of bleeding on there that resulted in a BFP! :rofl: so yea I'm actually cracking up now. 

Seriously karine you would be hysterical if you could see me lol. :happydance: :happydance: 

I wish my ic tests had arrived! But ohhh well lol. 

I think it should be my turn to :rofl: but what will be will be :happydance: 

Karine I'm hoping for sticky webs for you hun. :hugs: 

Thankgod I have you girls! Think I'd be checking myself in to the looney bin if not :hugs: thanks for putting up with me :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

:happydance: 25day cycle :happydance: 

Yes its def the bitch of a witch! :rofl: ah least I now know lol. I actually thought this was it and felt pregnant.... especially with the painful (o)(o)s, never had that before...... but nooooo :rofl: 

Least I know now and get to use my opks soon :happydance: and hello my friend Mr Vino! It's been a while ;)


----------



## prepping

hi ladies!!! I'm heeeere. Sorry been away for a bit but life has taken over as it tends to do. DH and I have decided to take the next couple months easy with Christmas and New Years coming. After more than a year of being all about baby, I'm welcoming the thought of not having anything to do with ttc! well... except of course the _fun_ part of ttc. :D
So I won't be following anything to do with CDs, DPOs, CM, HPTs or any other TTC acronyms you can come up with. Just going with it!
Plus, we're hosting Christmas this year which has proven to already be a great distraction. And hey, if it happens, then that's a wonderful Christmas present. If not, then I'll enjoy Christmas and New Year's to the max. I feel pretty darn good! 

cookie, You must have some pretty good shroomies over there! Because something's got the giggle monster going! Glad you're taking it well. You can be a cool kid like me and go into NreallyTNP mode for a month or so! Orrrrrrrr, you can have some wine and start peeing on sticks. :)

clara, :cloud9: AWWWwwwWWWwwwWWW Little bean is a full on baby girl!!!! That's so wonderful :D:D:D By far the cutest little clothes are always for girls. She'll be a perfect little doll :cloud9: And whatever happens, when she's crying her perfect little head off as a baby, remember that it will be easier than when she's a hormonal teenager. Cherish. :winkwink:

Karine, guess I threw off the cycle buddy timing. Good luck with yours hun!!! hope this is it!!! 

Grey, Sorry to hear AF got you. :hugs: One day hun. One day. Keep the spirit up -- it makes all the difference in the world.

missh, just have to keep us all in suspense, don't you! Well, a healthy baby is by far the only thing that matters. And hey, it's better than finding out a girl and coming out a boy or the other way around! 

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm thinking about you all even if I'm not on here. I likely will not be coming on quite as often though as it's kinda hard to not think babies when on a ttc site. :p But I heart all of you!

btw, i totally have started Christmas shopping. :D We put our lights up yesterday too and they are lovely. Thank goodness we only have to do them once a year though! lots of work in the chilly cold and DH always saves the ladder work for me.


----------



## karine

cookie, believe me, i am hysterical and not even seeing you.. for some reason im picturing you rolling on the floor like the smiley and it's just the funniest thing! dh thinks im nuts. enjoy your vino and keep giggling hun :hugs:

prepping, so sad to hear you won't be on here much :cry: but maybe not focussing on it too much will be a good thing for you and your oh. GL!!!

missh, wouldn't you know it, by the time i got home the rain had stopped, the sun was out and dh got called back to the office! :nope: he's home now and tired so im setting my clock for 3 am and we'll be having a morning boink instead :haha: never a dull day!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Prepping I'm gonna miss you around here all the time. Hope you still check in on us here. And hope the NreallyTNP results in a surprise bfp for you hunni :hugs: GL sweetie :hugs: 

Karine I was so crazy last night lol. Got in to bed at 10pm and couldn't sleep :( my brain just wouldn't switch off but then I had had palpertations (so) my heart was racing and my chest was so tight, which resulted in a mild panic attack :( got to 2am and still hadn't slept at all. DF was snoring so I ended up curled up on the sofa where I eventually got a grand total of 4.5 hours sleep. So feeling pants today lol. Crazy or what. 

Really hoping you managed to get some 3am boinking in hunni. Fx for sticky webs hun. To the uterus and beyond :hugs: bloody annoying OH got called back to the office though :( hope you get to make up for it this morning ;) 

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

prepping said:


> hi ladies!!! I'm heeeere. Sorry been away for a bit but life has taken over as it tends to do. DH and I have decided to take the next couple months easy with Christmas and New Years coming. After more than a year of being all about baby, I'm welcoming the thought of not having anything to do with ttc! well... except of course the _fun_ part of ttc. :D
> So I won't be following anything to do with CDs, DPOs, CM, HPTs or any other TTC acronyms you can come up with. Just going with it!
> Plus, we're hosting Christmas this year which has proven to already be a great distraction. And hey, if it happens, then that's a wonderful Christmas present. If not, then I'll enjoy Christmas and New Year's to the max. I feel pretty darn good!
> 
> cookie, You must have some pretty good shroomies over there! Because something's got the giggle monster going! Glad you're taking it well. You can be a cool kid like me and go into NreallyTNP mode for a month or so! Orrrrrrrr, you can have some wine and start peeing on sticks. :)
> 
> clara, :cloud9: AWWWwwwWWWwwwWWW Little bean is a full on baby girl!!!! That's so wonderful :D:D:D By far the cutest little clothes are always for girls. She'll be a perfect little doll :cloud9: And whatever happens, when she's crying her perfect little head off as a baby, remember that it will be easier than when she's a hormonal teenager. Cherish. :winkwink:
> 
> Karine, guess I threw off the cycle buddy timing. Good luck with yours hun!!! hope this is it!!!
> 
> Grey, Sorry to hear AF got you. :hugs: One day hun. One day. Keep the spirit up -- it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> missh, just have to keep us all in suspense, don't you! Well, a healthy baby is by far the only thing that matters. And hey, it's better than finding out a girl and coming out a boy or the other way around!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I'm thinking about you all even if I'm not on here. I likely will not be coming on quite as often though as it's kinda hard to not think babies when on a ttc site. :p But I heart all of you!
> 
> btw, i totally have started Christmas shopping. :D We put our lights up yesterday too and they are lovely. Thank goodness we only have to do them once a year though! lots of work in the chilly cold and DH always saves the ladder work for me.

I'm thinking of joining you...the longest I have to wait for my op is February so I'm thinking maybe just have a break and relax....it's been a year for me 2 and I think we need a fun Christmas and New Year....
Best of luck Prepping! Maybe we'll both have relaxed Christmas bfps!


----------



## karine

cookie.. hope you have a better day today! got in my morning boink, lol.. kept my legs elevated for a few mins and then i thought, wth am i doing at 3 in the morning? so i just went back to sleep for a bit and left those :spermy: to do their swimming. it's really hard but i have to try to stay relaxed about the whole process. hopefully something sticks!

grey.. gosh not you too! will really miss you and prepping :cry: i hope if you take a break you'll still check in from time to time! i dunno, just feel like you girls are great friends i've known for ages and it's so sad! but if stepping away is what you need, do it hun! GL to you too! :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, massive :hugs: Hope your feeling better today. Just remember your secret weapon next cycle! Enjoy some lovely treats and lots of wine x

Prepping and GreyGirl, don't leave us :cry: Totally understand what your both saying. Xmas is the perfect time for some relaxed baby making! I got my first BFP in Jan after a very good xmas :winkwink: Its always good to hear from you both and it doesn't have to be ttc related :hugs:

Karine, 3am?!? Wow, I'm impressed!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls. Im feeling good now (prob over tired now lol) but have a large glass of wine in my hand now ;) but concerned about af though. It's very different this cycle.... hmmm.... I'm trying not to think about it too much 

OPKS! :happydance: bring on next cycle. Can't wait to be a SPA girl again :) xxxx. 

Grey and prepping. So gutted your leaving us but happy for for you that you can relax and enjoy your Xmas. Please come visit us ...... please xxxx 

Karine - so pleased you got your 3am boink in! Your crazy but love it. sticky sticky webby time xxxx 

Missh - how are you today hunni. Hope beanie is behaving and not on your bladder too much xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I take it back...I can't relax...I've had such a roller-coaster couple of days emotionally - feel like I'm going crazy! I'm not leaving BnB either! You'll have to put up with me for a while yet! ;) I think I'll even be back to temping this month and opks....when I posted it I wanted to relax, but I just panic at the thought in case I miss my chance...
I've been really emotional today, fine one minute and crying over nothing the next. I've eaten a whole bag of treat sized buttons -waaay too much chocolate. I've decided I need to give it up - again. I can't control myself. I just feel so much pressure with everything right now, I won't bore you, but I'm just not doing well mentally :(


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey... I'm very pleased your not leaving us. but I really hope your ok hunni. hate to think of any of my new girls feeling so down. Massive :hugs: I really hope that this is your month.... you deserve this more than anyone I know, even irl. I hope a bfp will surprise you this Dec and you can begin your journey to motherhood. We are always here for you, ttc related or not. 
Big hugs and I hope you know how much we all love you here :hugs: and hang in there my dear xxxx


----------



## karine

grey.. so glad you're staying!! :hugs: sorry you're not doing well, wish i could say something to make you feel better hun. just know we're all here for you and can relate to what you're going thru.. it'll get better soon and you'll look back and think "what was i stressing for?" .. that's another mantra i keep repeating to myself because i have those days too when i just want to give up and then i realize in a rush that i can't! hang in there hun!

cookie.. hmmm.. different this cycle huh? is it extra light or something? 

missh.. yes, i was determined yesterday! we're trying again tomorrow but don't think i can manage a 3 am tryst again ever! unless i have a day off or something.. am still so tired from lack of sleep.

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine I'm really scared :( 
Af obviously started off just spotting then nothing then spotting again, then yesterday came full flow, very very bright red (sorry TMI but af normally darker than this) was very heavy and having to change tampon every 1.5hours. No af cramps and no bloating which I normally get. Boobs still extra sore and veiny, again very strange. right shoulder and neck still super achey too. 
Now today its practically stopped! WTF. It was just really clear and stretchy, but not breaking if stretched with bright pink clots. Had an excruciating pain on my right hand side that made me drop to my knees, then had a few more shooting pains but not as intense. Just went to change myself, been like 4.5hours and there's practically nothing now. A little pale pink and brown. Still some clear stretchy stuff. 

I'm a little worried. This I've never had :'(


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie that sounds awful, sorry you're having lots of pain sweetie :( :hugs: I used to get very very bad period pains, like labour apparently, they came in waves and made me pass out. It was especially bad if there were clots. (Sorry if TMI) Only thing that stopped them was the mirena coil. Obviously that's not an option for you right now but just wondering maybe if it's just a bad period and more clotty than usual, the body goes into cramps - like a mini labour - to get them out. If it keeps happening, I'd see the doc to put your mind at rest. Hope you feel better soon hun.

Hi MissH, hope LO has it's toes out of your bladder now! ;)

Greygirl and Prepping! I was sad when I read through to catch up and saw you may be taking a break from us. I can understand of course, it can get a bit intense when TTC sometimes and I guess you just need to take your mind off it. Maybe we should all go off topic occasionally, have a silly quiz or something, no TTC terms allowed! Of course, whatever you decide to do, we're always here to provide light entertainment in the form of Butt Plugs, Doggy Dances and general craziness! Oh and of course for virtual hugs :hugs: :)

Karine, I too am impressed with 3am! Not much DDing going on for me at the moment! I am usually too tired/achy and in bed often before OH :( Oh well, I'm sure that'll come back a bit soon!

Anyway, gotta go, had a pants day and about to cheer myself up with dinner and a DVD with OH

Nite everyone, keep smiling xx


----------



## karine

awwww cookie.. don't stress hun, im sure it's nothing to be worried about. not trying to get your hopes up but are you positive it isn't ib? i dunno, the veiny bbs and achy bits have got me thinking. i've read of ppl who had ib that was bright red and a regular flow.. maybe do a test as it's stopped? hope you feel better soon.. :hugs:

clara.. heehee, just doing what needs to be done, lol! but believe me, i was nodding off at work all day! think the morning boink may soon be a thing of the past :) hey soon you'll be back in the saddle again and i'll be the tired and achy one (i hope!)

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ladies just a update. Will do proper replies to you all later. 
But I've had awful stabbing pains in my tummy all day. Been Dr and they can't be 100% sure without a positive pregnancy test, but they believe I've had a miscarriage :cry: I'm heart broken. Trust me, telling the man you love that you've lost his baby is awful. Would of been 1 - 2 weeks pregnant. I knew I was pregnant. Shame the word 'was' is there. I just feel so empty and cant stop crying xx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I can't believe it :nope: so so sorry :hugs: I don't know what to say. Thinking about you :hugs: x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

:cry: I just can't believe after 18months ttc, this happens. :cry: 
Poor DF is in shock. He knew nothing about any of it. Went behind his back to drs so he just had me coming home in floods of tears. He's in shock and I'm a wreck :cry: 
Dr believes mc started 22/11 :cry: I feel so broken


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm so so sorry to read this Cookie :( :hugs: x a million :(
I wish there was something comforting to say to help, but we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks grey. It means so much having you girls. DF is just in so much shock and trying to be strong for me that he just keeps hugging me and saying he loves me. I feel I can get my emotions out here and be understood. DF is just seeing this hysterical wreck atm. I feel awful. Going to see my mum tomorrow. She had a mc many yrs ago so I hope to find comfort with her. I just feel so lost and empty and I don't know what to do / say :cry: xxx


----------



## misshopefull

We're all here for you so please let it all out on here :hugs: I am devasted for you. Its so unfair. So sorry this has happened :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Id be lost without you girls xxx Thankyou so much xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I've got the stabbing pains again. Knowing its my body flushing everything out hurts so much. df doesn't understand. It's not him living with this pain. He's planning his lads night out for tomorro. Won't change his plans to be with me. I'm so hurt :cry: if it was his body then maybe he would feel this pain :cry: why does ot hurt so much. And why me :cry:


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> I've got the stabbing pains again. Knowing its my body flushing everything out hurts so much. df doesn't understand. It's not him living with this pain. He's planning his lads night out for tomorro. Won't change his plans to be with me. I'm so hurt :cry: if it was his body then maybe he would feel this pain :cry: why does ot hurt so much. And why me :cry:

HUGE :hugs: I'm sorry he won't change them to be with you :( I'm sorry to hear the stabbing pains are back :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

((((Cookie)))) I am so sorry to be reading this. Your poor chicken I want to wrap you in a huge hug :hugs: I wish you didn't have to go through this.

I wish there was something I can say to make it feel any better right now. Just know that I am thinking of you and as the other girls have said we are all here, you can come on here and let it all out whenever you like.

Am glad you are seeing your mum, you two sound close and if she has been through it she'll know exactly how you feel and can listen and comfort you. I am sorry DF is not changing his plans. Men can be a bit silly sometimes and they don't really know how to deal with things or how to comfort us girlies. He may be hurting too and not knowing how to show it. I am sure things will settle down in that department soon, maybe you both just need some time. Men think very differently from us and it doesn't always make sense. 

It may sound weird but my friend and I have this little thing whenever either of us are going through something emotionally difficult and we cannot be with eachother. We send eachother little 'visions'. For example, I'll say 'I'm sending you lots of pretty golden butterflies to float around you and give you love all day' or she'll send me a 'bubble of flowers to surround me and comfort me'. So.... I am sending you a cloud of beautiful rose petals that keep falling on your throughout the day and each time they touch you, they'll be taking a little of the pain away and replacing it with a kiss.

Huge huge hugs sweetie xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, sadly men will never understand exactly what we go through. I understand why your upset about him not changing his plans, maybe you could stay at your mums tonight?

Life is very unfair sometimes :growlmad: I hope you find some comfort from your mum :hugs: xxx


----------



## karine

i am so sorry to this happened to you, cookie :hugs: wish i could erase your pain.. i hope the pains have eased up.. get to your mum's! i'm sure she'll be a great comfort to you hunnie. your df doesn't seem to understand that you need him, maybe being with his friends is his way of dealing with his feelings. we are all here for you.. sending lots of love and BIG hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou all for all your support. It helps being able to talk to girls about it. Df just doesnt understand but hes trying. 
Clara the rose petals cloud was such a lovely thing to say and made me cry. Was beautiful so Thankyou. 
I'm bleeding again. The pains are easing up which is good I guess. 
I just can't explain how I feel. I wish it had just happened and I didn't know. But I do and now I just don't know :( feel a bit lost :( 

But I hope your all ok. Sorry to put a downer on the thread. 
Keep smiling ladies xxx.


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I really wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Just want you to know that I'm thinking about you and I'm sending you big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks missh. I will be ok. Just laying about for a few days and getting the tears out my system and I will be ok. Not looking forward to going back to work though :cry: its gonna be horrible :( xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Maybe you should phone in sick tomorrow. I'm sure work would understand if you explained what has happened X


----------



## Cookie_88

I didnt go in yesterday or today. Day off tomorrow anyways so back in on Monday. gotta face the world sooner rather than later. Work are aware of the situation but the staff arent, and they are nosey buggers. So they are gonna be the pains. Told my boss to tell them I have a virus though so that's all ok xxx


----------



## karine

cookie :hugs: sending you big hugs across the miles sweetie.. rest up and feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie you're not putting a downer on the thread! The thread is what it is, things happen, good and bad. We're all here for eachother whatever. It's not always easy in the big wide world to talk about what's on your mind but I hope that here you can be yourself and let it all out.

Glad you like the rose petals, they're still raining down on you hunni.

Hope everyone else is ok, love & butt plugs xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou all for being so amazing. :hugs: appreciate it all so much. 
I decided to have a glass of wine.... bad idea.... hysterical mess hello :( 

I've been talking with DF and I've decided to have a break from ttc. I want to focus on saving up to buy our family home. It's a hard decision but I can't deal with this again any time soon :cry: 
I will still be here with you girls always, but for now we will be WTTC :( 

Love you all so much. 
Friends are the family you pick for yourself.... and I pick all of you! :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie :hugs: We are always here for you and we love you too. You have to do what ever you think is best for you x x x


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, hope work goes ok today :hugs: x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou missh. I came in and just cried on my surrogate mum. shes amazing. First customer i served was a little boy. Really struggling :( sure it will get better though. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thinking of you Cookie xx


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: cookie :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou lovely ladies. I'm getting there :( 

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## karine

cookie :flower:

it definitely will get better hun.. we are always here for you.. hope you have a great day today!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: from trinidad!

hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks karine. All hugs appreciated :) 

Today was a good day :) everyone at work left me alone - turns out manager told them all to back off 
Had a few tears but I'm getting there. Plus if it gets too much, then I just walk off and calm myself down. 

Unfortunately I got home and I'm bleeding again :cry: its clots again :( 
So feeling crap again. But I will survive hey xxxx 

What's going on with you ladies. Karine your in the 2ww again now? Any casual obs? 
Love and butt plugs xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Well done Cookie, you're fab. So glad you had a better day :)

I'm cool, bit tired but I guess that's normal. Just came home to OH decorating, he was covered in white dust and his hair was all sticking up! When he took his mask off he looked like a clown cos it left a red 'smiley' mark!! Haha, made my day, love him :)

Hang in there Cookie. We're all beaming hugs and special SPA ladies love at you!

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, glad today was a better day :hugs:

Clara, that made me smile! What has he been decorating? Are you 'nesting'?

Karine, are you in the 2ww?

My hormones have gone crazy :wacko: Me and the OH had a stupid arguement last night and I have cried loads today :cry: Also very tired :sleep: But I am excited to put my xmas decorations up at the end of the week :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw MissH I hope you're ok. Me and OH have had a couple of arguments too, he's unfortunately picked the wrong moments for 'discussions' and I've bitten his head off or burst into tears!! He was sanding our hall. We filled in a few holes and required a bit so it all needed flattening out before we paper. He won't let me sand cod of the dust, I got to help clear up though, lucky me! 

Ooh Christmas deccies! Can't wait either! Plus it is my bday on Froday so am off on a girly weekend to Devon with my Uni friends. Lots to look forward to :)

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry you and oh had a few arguments ladies. Me and DF haven't spoken since yesterday mornin :( 

Excited for you nesting Clara. I'm sure the house is gonna be amazing for LOs arrival. 

Missh have you had your scan yet? 

I'm glad the thread is getting back to normal. I hated feeling I was dragging it down :( 

So happy for you both xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

(((((Cookie)))))) That's a hug by the way!

You weren't dragging it down at all! You daft little lemon!

Hope you're ok today chick, the sun's shining here, hope it is there too xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea its sunny here but I've gotta study all day :( 
Got an exam next tues :( gonna fail that :( lol. 

Hope you have a good day. :) xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, your not dragging us down, this is a support thread! :hugs: You don't know your going to fail so try and stay positive. Everything ok with you and DF?

Clara, what a lucky girl getting to clean up the mess! Birthday weekend sounds lovely. Glad I'm not the only one with crazy hormones!

Yes i had my scan last thursday. Eveything was ok but we didn't find out the gender. Part of me does regret not finding out but it gives me something to look forward to next year. Also it stops me going too crazy with shopping!


----------



## Cookie_88

Glad all was good with your scan. And I hope you enjoy your surprise when baby arrives. can't believe you managed to stay strong and not find out lol. I'd of cracked lol. 

Revision is actually going well so fx the exam is ok :) 

Mmmm me and DF are getting there. I was angry that he wasn't supporting me. I txt him on Monday morning saying I was struggling and he never replied. He didn't even check in on me. So we didn't talk Monday night. He knew I was annoyed about not txting me. then yesterday he didn't txt again. so I ignored him all night lol. I had a bottle of wine and he started on me, calling me pathetic and a drunk :cry: ok so I was a little drunk, but its my way of coping I guess :( 
Then when I got in to bed he tried talking again. I just broke down crying my heart out.... then next thing I know he's crying too. He apologized for not being supportive. I don't expect him to fully understand but he needs to try. 
But anyways, he txt me earlier today apologizibg again so fx we are moving in the right direction. I'm just hurt :( 

Im sure we will be ok. 

Have you got any scan pics for us :) 
xxxx


----------



## karine

hey girlies :xmas3:

cookie! glad you are doing well hun! and btw you weren't dragging down the thread, silly girl! we are here for you, just like you'd be there for us if we needed the same :hugs: is everything alright with you and df?

missh, glad everything is going smoothly for you and beanie.. it would be exciting to know the gender but i've always told dh that when it does happen for us i don't want to know til the baby comes. don't know if i'd be able to contain myself tho!

clara, happy birthday a little early hun!! hope you have a great weekend with the girls! a weekend in devon sounds so nice! it's a dream of mine to visit all of europe.. been planning a euro trip with my friends but life always gets in the way. i know i'll get there someday tho :winkwink:

well i am in the 2ww.. nothing really out of the ordinary tho.. bbs hurting sometimes, slight cramping off and on, the usual headaches and backaches that come with pms.. the only weird thing is my eyes have been burning alot the past week (could be because i'm not getting enough sleep) and sometimes i feel like i have a fever? af is due on the 7th so we'll see! not holding my breath tho, lol. 

this weekend dh and i will be decorating outside so very excited about that! we've got some spiral christmas trees and garlands with snowflake lights.. will pretend i'm in england and it's snowing :haha: christmas in the caribbean is great but somehow i think we miss out on alot because listening to all the lovely carols while it's hot and shining outside just feels wrong, lol.. it's supposed to be dark and cosy and snowy! :xmas8:

:hug:


----------



## karine

oops, cookie.. just now seeing your reply. hang in there hun.. that's men for you! sometimes dh is like that with me as well.. it's like you need to be comforted and they react so coldly. i think maybe they are afraid or don't know what to do/ say? sheesh, who knows with them! important thing is that he loves you and everything will work itself out! :hugs: and GL in that exam!


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, how are things with your OH?

Karine, anything to report from the 2ww?

Clara, hope your had a great weekend and lovely birthday.

I've had family visiting this weekend and it was my work xmas party on Friday. Nice not to have a hangover but it was a late night so still felt rough the next day :growlmad:

I have scan pictures and will try and post them later.

Hope your all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## karine

hiya missh,

nothing much to report.. i've had no implantation bleeding, just a bit of cramping (which is usual for me at this time, af is due on wednesday). the only thing is my bbs have been sore for a while and i've been a teensy little more nauseous than usual. so i'm guessing i'm out this cycle again :cry:

it's okay tho, will just keep trying. can't wait to see your piccies hun!

hope everyone else is doing okay.

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been trying to stay away a bit to sort myself out. 

Missh I can't wait to see your scan pics :) hope your all ok and resting up after your busy weekend. 

Karine - your not put til the witch shows and I hope she stays away from you.

Afm - do you guys remember me telling you about my family friends who managed to get pregnant on their last try of ivf? Well she has had them... at 30 weeks :( a boy and a girl and thankgod they are breathing on their own. So all positive vibes welcomed this way :) 
And well, me and DF decides to have a break from ttc, to be honest, I had no clue where in my cycle I was and hadn't had any BDing until last night. But we didn't use anything as I'm yet to build the courage to go to the Dr about going back on the pill. Today I had this massive panic and worked out ny cycle.... due to o tomorrow! Thought to myself my cycle is probs messed up after mc so probs be ok but just did a opk and guess what.... it was positive! Now I'm terrified! Especially as people say your more fertile after a mc :cry: 

So yea I'm feeling pants :( 

But missed you all lots and love you all lots xxxx


----------



## karine

:hugs: cookie.. it'll all be okay hunnie, whatever happens :)
congrats to your friends! 

thanks for the encouragement :) just trying not to think about it too much... which is proving to be impossible btw

:hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanku hun. 

Really keeping all my crossables crossed for you. Keep us updated hunni xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya, hope everyone is well :hugs:

just to update, af is due today and i think she's definitely on the way, beginning to get slight cramps and i can just feel it coming, so it seems i'm out again. 

that's ok tho, on to the next cycle..


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone

Sorry to be away so long. Hope you're all ok. Karine, you're not out until she's here ;) Will have my fingers crossed just in case. Cookie huge hugs hunni. You have to do what you feel is best for you. Keep in touch though hun.

Afm, had a lovely birthday weekend with my girls in Devon, really fab to all be together again. Little one is ok and kicking wildly as usual. 

Today had a shock though. My Auntie in Australia suffered an aneurysm on her brain and is in a coma. She may not survive. I'm so shocked as I'm quite close to her despite the physical distance and she was in England only recently to visit Gma. Just got to wait and see how she is. Just can't believe it. Please send her good thoughts, vibes, prayers if you can, I'm sure it all helps, thankyou :)

Am rather pooped so going to go in a sec. Just hope everyone's ok and just busy living life, it's been a little quiet in here hasn't it?

Live to you all cx


----------



## GreyGirl

What did you decide Cookie? :hugs: 

Any news Karine? :hugs: :dust: 

Hope she makes it Clara :hugs: 

Sorry I've not been around much, not been well this week...still managed some :sex: though, now hubbie has his job...his drive seems to finally be on the up a little! I'm hoping it bears fruit or at least does after the op if not before :D


----------



## karine

clara.. sending prayers and good vibes to your auntie, hun. i do hope she pulls thru :hugs: so glad things are well with your lil footballer :thumbup:

grey.. hope something stuck sweetie! :dust: get in all the bding you can! you know how moody men can be! when dh is in the mood i just do it, tired/ unsexified or not, lol :haha:

well no sign of :witch: but it's early days yet as my period has been coming every 25-28 days so i guess she could make an appearance as late as saturday. i decided to not test unless af doesn't come.. will keep you all updated of course :hugs: am so thankful for your support! sometimes you really need encouragement to keep trying.

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## misshopefull

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted for a few days. . .I thought I had:dohh:

Karine, fx that she stays away. Sending you lots of lovely babydust :dust:

Clara, :hugs: Sending you and your aunt loads of positive vibes. Sorry that you have had so much bad news this year. 2012 should be a better year :baby:

Cookie, how are you? Are you going back on the pill? Sorry its been such a horrible few weeks for you :hugs: How is your friend and her babies? I met a woman recently who has a little boy who is now 3yrs old. He was born at 24 weeks. He weighed just over a 1lb. Totally amazing.

I will get round to posting some pictures of my scan so watch this space!

Anybody else missing prepping? Prepping come back soon! x


----------



## misshopefull

Thought I'd missed somebody! Sorry GreyGirl :flower:

How are you? Have you got a date for your op? Fx you don't need the op :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Lots going on on here!

Thanks for all your best wishes, my Auntie made it through the night against the odds. They managed to perform a delicate operation to try to strengthen the weakened part in her brain & relieve the pressure. Just a waiting game now to see how she's going to be. Hopefully it won't swell again.

Karine I'm trying not to get excited but I can't help it! Keeping my crossables crossed as Cookie would say!

Cookie, hope you're ok sweetie.

MissH looking forward to seeing bubba! Hope you're feeling ok.

Grey, well done on getting some BDing in :) Well done on hubby and his job too! Really really hope you won't need your op.

Yes I'm missing Prepping too! Sending hugs hunni wherever you are!
Well I'm off to bed after a yummy meal and relaxing preggy yoga. Nite everyone, thanks again for the positive vibes xx


----------



## karine

hey girlies :xmas3:

clara.. so glad your aunt made some progress hun! FX it continues.. :flower:

prepping and cookie.. i miss you both! :hugs:

grey.. hope you are getting lots of action! :winkwink:

well no news to report on my end, no sign of af yet but i keep feeling she's right there waiting to spring on me! am so tense and anxious.. but i won't get too excited yet, if she doesn't show by sunday then i will, lol. last night i had some awful bb pains and i swore i saw some veins but with my skin tone it's a little of hard to be sure. i guess it was on my mind because i dreamt i woke up this morning to find my chest was a map of fluorescent green veins.. was not very nice, haha.

starting to get some af-like cramps.. fx it's not :witch:

:hug: and buttplugs :)


----------



## karine

missh.. knew i was forgetting someone! yay! can't wait to see your piccies :happydance: :hugs: to you and beanie


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine I had AF pains in the days before my BFP. In fact I even took painkillers! I also continued getting them after for a while. Still got my fingers crossed! Witch, leave Karine alone or else! :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been away so long 

Clara - I am so sorry to hear about your aunty. Fantastic news that she made it through the night and that they have hopefully relieved some of the pressure on her brain. Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to her! Come on aunty :hugs: 

Karine - I cramped for a whole week before last month. Fx fx fx. I'm getting excited for you. Witchy stay away! All my crossables are crossed for you hunni. 

Grey - fantastic news on your OHs job and hello BDing times. Fx that the op won't be needed :hugs: 

Missh - I really can't wait to see your beautiful baby pictures. Hope beanies behaving

Update on my friends twins - they are doing ok. They are breathing on their own but are so tiny. They are on the neonatal ward so in the best hands. It's just awful seeing them covered in wires :( 

Afm - where to begin! We decided to wait with ttc. I haven't had the courage to go to the Dr yet though and I eventually let DF near me and we DTD. Next day I worked out my cycle and would of bded the day before expected O. So i just thought to myself my cycle would be messed up after m/c. So I took a opk and to my horror it was positive. So yea... I'm now in the 2ww and terrified :( 
Af due 22nd so will have to see I guess :( 

I've missed you all loads and hope your all ok. Prepping I miss you too 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw Cookie, don't be terrified, we're all here with you, it could be good hun :) Glad the twins are doing well bless them.

Thanks for your best wishes for my Auntie everyone. She's hanging in there but things are still critical. Just have to keep hoping, praying & waiting.

Just been for a lovely dinner at Carluccio's with a fab friend. V tired now so off to bed. Have a great weekend all. Karine, keep us updated, crossables firmly crossed! Xx


----------



## karine

cookie.. i agree with clara :hugs: it may turn out better than you expect AND you have lots of online support hun!

FX and channelling good vibes to clara's auntie and the twins!

so last night i was more nauseous than i've ever been in the tww, plus dizzy and peeing every 10 mins with very sore bbs. went to sleep sick but SO happy to be sick, then woke up this morning to af :sad2:

you all must be fed up of cheering me on.. i feel like i'm letting everyone down. this is so hard, don't know how ppl try for so long without going berserk! was thinking i'll let it go next cycle and just enjoy christmas but as the day progressed i changed my mind and now i can't wait for af to be over to try again. so i'm not giving up but my heart is so heavy right now.

hope everyone is doing better than me, lol!

i'll be fine by tonight tho, i plan to pig out on some veeeeery unhealthy food and alco to set things straight in my brain :)

lots of love,
k.


----------



## Clara cluck

:hug: Karine. Please don't think of it as letting us down, that's in no way true! We're here to support you not heap on more pressure. I know how disappointing it is, I'm sorry it's not happened this month, hang in there hunni. I'm sure it will soon. 

Hey at least you can have a nice big glass of vino! I'd kill for that right now ;) Enjoy all the lovely things about Christmas, try and relax and have a fab time :)

Been decorating today. Wallpapering our hallway is soooo hard!! It's a very awkward shape. Bought ou Christmas tree too. Will decorate it tomorrow. It looks huge in the living room, I'm sure it wasn't that big in the yard.....

Anyway, happy weekend all, C xx


----------



## Clara cluck

:hug: Karine. Please don't think of it as letting us down, that's in no way true! We're here to support you not heap on more pressure. I know how disappointing it is, I'm sorry it's not happened this month, hang in there hunni. I'm sure it will soon. 

Hey at least you can have a nice big glass of vino! I'd kill for that right now ;) Enjoy all the lovely things about Christmas, try and relax and have a fab time :)

Been decorating today. Wallpapering our hallway is soooo hard!! It's a very awkward shape. Bought ou Christmas tree too. Will decorate it tomorrow. It looks huge in the living room, I'm sure it wasn't that big in the yard.....

Anyway, happy weekend all, C xx


----------



## karine

thanks clara.. i do feel better now, it just takes a while to get over the disappointment. when i told my mum i was pmsing she looked so let down.. she's really eager for a grandbaby. 

but, as you said, at least i get to fully enjoy christmas amd vino :) tomorrow will prob finish all the painting and varnishing that i wouldn't have done if i was preggo. there's always next cycle! i'm back to 28 now.. off to check the calculator, lol.

hey lucky you to have a real tree! we can't have real ones here, they'd die so fast, even though it's rather chilly these days.

thanks again for the support, i really appreciate all of my spa girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, please try not to worry. I am keeping my fx that things go the way you want, which ever way that might be :hugs:

Karine, so sorry that the witch arrived :cry: :hugs: I got my BFP with ds in Jan. I had a brilliant xmas and got a lovely suprise in Jan. Hopefully a relaxing xmas will produce results in Jan. I know its hard, when I was ttc this time I was finding out somebody I knew was pregnant nearly every week. It was so hard and I felt guilty feeling upset because I already have a child! I think you should relax, enjoy xmas and look forward to what next year might bring :hugs:

Clara, sounds like your nesting! Hope your having a relaxing day today. 

I have been having a clearout [again!] in preparation for xmas. I am being ruthless! Even the kitchen cupboards have had a sort out!

Hope your all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## misshopefull

And finally some scan pictures! One is the baby sucking its thumb!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00828-20111211-1422.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG00829-20111211-1422.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh. Your baby is so cute! Love the pic of sucking his/her thumb. Too cute. :happydance:
Sounds like you've been busy clearing out. The perks of living in a flat, I can't hoard anything lol. 

Clara you are indeed nesting my dear. But don't do too much, gotta rest up hunni. 
Hope aunty is still hanging in there and fighting strong :hugs: 

Karine :hugs: so sorry the witch got you. Don't feel down hunni. we are all here for eachother. Hang in there and enjoy your vino and naughty food. Hope you start to feel better soon hunni and have a enjoyable Xmas hunni. 

Afm - not much to report. Have had crazy crazy crazy amounts of creamy cm... dunno what that means. But I'm just trying not to think of it all. I watched eastenders Friday night and cried through most of it lol. 

It's sooooooo cold tonight. Sitting with the heating on, hoodie on with hood up and scarf on lol. DF doesn't seem to be cold as he's just sitting with a t-shirt on lol. 

Oh well. Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 
Love you all SPA girls and SPA babies in the making xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

thank you for the encouragement, my lovely spa girls :hugs:

cookie.. FX something great happens for u hunnie!

missh.. omg, loving the pix!!! so precious! i'm taking your advice and just going with the flow this cycle.. but of course i will try to get alot of bding in :winkwink: think i'll be so preoccupied anyway with all the relatives flying in and all the christmas hoopla hopefully i won't obsess too much.

ok off to do some work or at least look a little busy, lol..

:dust: and big hugs!


----------



## GreyGirl

Gorgeous baby MissH!!!

No more BD for a few days, my opk's never went fully + but are currently whiter than snow and my EWCM has all but dried up...I'm hoping I already ovulated and caught it....I'm still not well and not been in the mood


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, we live in a maisonette so we are sort of a mix of a house and a flat! The property is a big house that is converted into 3 flats, we have the whole of the back so we have a garden [with a shed] and some loft space. Both the loft and shed are overflowing as the OH has an issue with getting rid of anything :dohh: 

I am in major nesting mode and yesterday several bags were filled to go to the charity shop! I'm also trying to sneak some of ds old toys into the loft to make way for his xmas presents [both parents re-married so 4 sets of grandparents = spoilt child!] Problem is he has a fantastic memory so he knows if things disappear! Anyway we're in the process of putting loads of shelves up as we have high ceilings, only problem is I can't reach most of them :dohh:

Anyway, not sure what loads of cm means as I never got any. Might be a sign that your due to ov? Do you have a rough idea of when the witch is due? Are we saying fx she arrives this month? Hope your feeling ok today :hugs:

Karine, I think dec is the perfect month for ttc. You will be busy and hopefully relaxed. Enjoy all the lovely food and drink and have a few early nights :winkwink: 

GreyGirl, I hope you caught ov, it would be a great xmas present for you. Fx x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww missh ds sounds so adorable. And I'm sure if he misses any toys now, it will soon be forgotten come Xmas. Bless, bet the grandparents love spoiling him rotten :) 
Luckily this is our second home together, the first being furnished, so we only buy to fill our space :D 

Karine glad your feeling better now :) always here for eachother us spa girls :happydance: 

Aww grey, sorry your not feeling too well. Hope you get better soon hunni and fx for a lovely Xmas surprise. 

Missh I'm really not sure what I want. Id love a BFP, don't get me wrong, but I'm just so scared :( 
My (o)(o)s are feeling a little heavy and skins broken out (not impressed, work Xmas party sat lol) and had a few niggles in my side today. I thought cycle would be messed up after mc, but took a opk day after first BDing and it was positive. So yea, af due 22nd. I just don't know how I feel. My emotions are all over the place right now :( 

But I don't wanna be down. Happy days :) 
Butt plugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

I worked it out wrong. Af could show from 20th. 


Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, don't be scared :hugs: I know two people who miscarried then fell pregnant again quickly and now have healthy babies. As hard as it is sometimes I think that what is meant to be is meant to be. I hope 2012 will bring you the happiness your deserve :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks missh means a lot to have you guys here for me :hugs: 
Had shooting pains down my legs these past few days again. 
Tested this morning but bfn :dohh: lol. 
Skin looks awful lol, not impressed :( 

How are you? Hope beans behaving and not bouncing on your bladder too much x
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Bean is bouncing on my bladder all the time! Apart from that I am very excited about xmas :happydance:

You were probably testing too early :hugs: I had the worst skin of my life from just before getting my BFP to around week 12 of this pregnancy! Is it your xmas party today?

My skin has really good from about week 12 then when it was my xmas party I got 3 spots :dohh: I was not happy!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww beanies getting excited about Xmas too then :D 
I know I'm getting excited now. Get to spend this Xmas with my family this year :happydance:

No Xmas party tomoro :happydance: just had my hair cut so all ready to go :D well except for my skin :dohh: 

That's typical about your skin though :( 

Hope you've had a good day and stayed safe in the snow 
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

No snow settled and I didn't go out :thumbup:

Hope you have a great time at your xmas party:drunk::xmas12:


----------



## prepping

Hi All!!!!
I need to get caught up! It's been soo long since I was last checking in.

Stuff going on this morning! um............ big stuff........... unexpected big stuff.

Looks like it really is just as easy as "not trying" for us! Because seriously, we had postponed our plans for a long time! As in ntnp for at least another year!

holy shite!

:xmas1:
 



Attached Files:







surprise.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prepping

And you know what? I'm left all by myself today to freak out. I told DH this morning before he left for work, and my mum is out with my aunt shopping.... so it's just me and the dogs & cats! I can't even get in on the details at this second... will update later.... I'm still in shock I think! Really didn't expect it! Guess I won't be drinking at our friend's Christmas party tonight!


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg prepping that's sooooooo amazing! Congrates x 10000000000000000
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm so thrilled for you and your OH! H&H 9months. 
It's great to have you back with us xxxx


----------



## prepping

cookie, Thanks a bunch hun! I don't know what I'm feeling right now.... a mixture of a bunch of emotions. I'm happy/scared/shocked/pleasantly surprised/sicky/in disbelief.
DH is the same. We really had it in our heads that we would be partying this Christmas and New Years and that nothing would happen for several months. Afterall, we were hardcore at it for 6 months with nada. Hell of a Christmas gift! And there's no way that we'll be able to keep it a secret considering we're hosting Christmas and New Years to follow. EVERYONE will know something's up if I'm not drinking.
It still hasn't settled in.

On another note, I just read what you've experienced recently. Sending you all the biggest :hugs: in the world. I'm so sorry to hear what you've been going through. All I can say is that life has a way of working itself out and all you can do is put yourself in the mindset to appreciate the miracles of every day. :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Congratulations! Oh my god I am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its fantastic news! I have a big smile on my face and just want to do this :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So pleased you back on bnb. We have missed you :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Prepping!!!!!!! OMG!!!! That's fantastic news! So happy for you! Can't wait to hear all the details :)

Such a nice thing to come back to after I've not popped my head in for a few days! 

Sorry been MIA girlies, been so busy & worrying about my Auntie so just not been in the mood to update.

MissH I'm so with you on the Bean & bladder situation!

Cookie, big fat hug. Hope you're Ok sweet.

lots of love cx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping I'm so happy for you :hug: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Clara hope your ok sweetie :hugs: and I hope aunty is still hanging in there fighting :hugs: 

Missh, my Xmas party was last night and it was good to let my hair down but the alcohol had a bad effect, everyone was talking about stuff I really didn't wanna be around so had a few tears... so annoying amd embarrassing lol. 

I think af is showing. Had some watery browny cm earlier so I think its coming. 
I know after the mc my cycle will be messed up but my past 3/4 cycles have been 25/26 days instead of my usual 28 days so don't know if they are getting shorter or what. 

Anyways, love to you all :hugs: xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, big :hugs: hope your feeling ok today. 

Clara, hope your Auntie is doing ok :hugs:

I'm got a cold and I'm finding it hard to sleep because my nose is running so much :cry:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry your feeling so rotten hun. hope you get some sleep soon :hugs: 

I'm ok today thanks. Been a little emotional and super moody towards DF :dohh: 
But I think its cos af is coming. (o)(o)s so sore. 

I just decided to munch half a tub of haribo.... not my best idea just before bed lol. So hopefully I will get some sleep and see if af is here in the.morning. 

Xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow Prepping - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so pleased for you :D What a lovely surprise :D :D

Sorry I've been MIA, my Granddad died suddenly this week and it's been manic. It's also been my birthday this week too. Been crazy. Not been able to do any opk's or any bding so I'm hoping I o'd soon after our 2-day bding session...fingers crossed!


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi all

Thanks for all your good wishes re: my Auntie. I won't keep updating in detail, but basically it's like a rollercoaster. One day she seesm to show some improvement and the next it's all bad news again. I think it's just a waiting game really.

Prepping, I want to hear more! Hope you're ok and out of shock...;)

Greygirl, how are you?

Cookie did witchy stay away? Hope so, and hope you're feeling a bit happier 

MissH how's the bladder? Mine's flat as a pancake, Beaness (as everyone seems to be calling her nowadays!) has mangled it to the size of a pea. Me and the loo are well acquainted and we have considered buying shares in a major looroll company...

Karine, how are you?

As for us, hallway is this > < close to being done. I have had a major 'get every little piece of dust out' in the bedroom. It's the bathroom's turn later today, then the kitchen: I neeeeed to get this place clean and free of decorating dust! Hmmm, nesting or just sick of DUST?!!! Oh and I 'think' I have had a Braxton Hicks but not sure if too early...Tum went all hard, not painful, then back to soft after about a minute. Very odd. Off to midwife appointment today so will ask her then. 24 weeks! Aaaagh!

Hope everyone is well and getting excited about the man in the red suit coming down the chimney! I am! Went to Oxford Street on Saturday (I know, crazy right?) But, despite the achy back and legs, I now have ALL my shopping done and wrapped, bar a couple of things that should arrive in the post in next couple of days. Phew. Plus had a lovely Christmassy day with OH, drinking hot choc (and a crafty little sip of his wine) and eating macarons! plus we bought ourselves a beautiful coffee maker for Christmas :)

Working from home today so can check into B n B a little! x


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh Greygirl, I am so sorry to hear that. You must have posted while I was posting my postathon above. Love to you and your family xx :hugs:

Happy belated Birthday and I hope you caught your eggy x


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, how you feeling today? Any sign of the witch? :hugs:

GreyGirl, sorry to hear about your Granddad :hugs: Hope you managed to enjoy your birthday. Fx for you.

Clara, my bladder is smaller than a pea! Since my BFP I have not had one night without getting up to go to the toilet. Normally twice a night :growlmad:
Wow Oxford Street a week before xmas! Your a brave lady! Is there still a big mothercare on Oxford Street? I am so excited for xmas :happydance: DS is also very excited!

Well I have a horrible cold and only managed to get 4 hours sleep :cry: Luckily OH managed to get the day off work to look after ds. I'm hoping they don't catch it :nope:

xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Yup MissH there is still a big Mothercare, and a Mamas and Papas (which I love and where I got my maternity jeans :) ) Do hope your cold gets better, it's miserable when you're preggers because you can't take anything. I had two colds, both lasting 2 weeks, the second one made me feel so sick, just when I'd got over morning sickness too! I'd recommend zinc and vit c though to help you fight it. Have you had the flu jab by the way?

Well, midwife told me Braxton Hicks can start at around 25 weeks. Mine could be partly down to dehydration, partly to do with increased activity (cleaning!) so I must drink more. Oh no, that means peeing even more! We discussed the birth too, I need to make the decision on where...it's between home and the birth centre but I am set on having a waterbirth. Think me and OH are going to have a chat and do some research.

Am getting very excited about Christmas. I don't want to work anymore! it's sooooo dull.

Cx


----------



## misshopefull

I've had loads of hot water, lemon and honey today. I have some vit c and zinc so I will take some tonight:flower: The flu jab was never mentioned to me by the doctor/midwife so I haven't had it. Have you had it?

I had an emergency c-section with ds so having an elective c-section this time. I think the birth centre is a good option but I'm not sure about a home birth. Maybe if I had a detached house with no neighbours nearby. . . but it would be great to be at home as soon as the baby is born. I've heard water births are great for pain relief so if your going drug free then it might be the best option! 

When are you going on mat leave? I think I am going to take some holiday and leave the 2nd week of March then go on mat leave just before the baby is due. I'm looking forward to it but it will be a big change because I am most likely being made redundant while on mat leave so I won't be going back to work, scary!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies :hugs: 

Grey - I'm so sorry to heard about your grandad :hugs: I hope you still managed to enjoy your bday hun and fx you had some doggy dancing and found that eggy :hugs: 

Clara - sorry to hear aunty is so up and down, sending positive vibes her way :hugs: 
Sounds like you have a lovely Xmas planned so enjoy relaxing with DH and beaness ( I love that) and you have been a busy bee. Glad mw appt went well too xxx 

Missh - hope your cold goes soon :hugs: must be hard not being able to take some pills to clear it up. I'd be lost with a cold without my nightnurse :D 
Glad your all looking forward to Xmas. I bet its so magical with young children :D 

Afm - no witch as yet. Feel it could show any min so not to sure what's going on. I'm not too bad today. things are really hard with me and DF atm so feeling a bit stressed but looking forward to Xmas with the family. 

Sitting in my car about to drive home so will check in soon. 
Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> I've had loads of hot water, lemon and honey today. I have some vit c and zinc so I will take some tonight:flower: The flu jab was never mentioned to me by the doctor/midwife so I haven't had it. Have you had it?
> 
> I had an emergency c-section with ds so having an elective c-section this time. I think the birth centre is a good option but I'm not sure about a home birth. Maybe if I had a detached house with no neighbours nearby. . . but it would be great to be at home as soon as the baby is born. I've heard water births are great for pain relief so if your going drug free then it might be the best option!
> 
> When are you going on mat leave? I think I am going to take some holiday and leave the 2nd week of March then go on mat leave just before the baby is due. I'm looking forward to it but it will be a big change because I am most likely being made redundant while on mat leave so I won't be going back to work, scary!

Oh bless you, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Yep, I had the flu jab. I found out after that there is some controversy about it when pregnant (isn't there with everything?!) I have had flu once before when I was 19 and it was horrendous, in bed 4 days straight and couldn't stand up. So, after my 2 colds I thought I'd go for it, and with bird flu etc around recently! (Overcautious me....!)

Hmmm, we live in a 1st floor flat so maybe not then! I'm just terrified there won't be a birth pool free at my birthing centre. Although my midife said there are a lot at the centre so I stand a good chance. I do want to go as drug free as poss but I won't be a martyr! You get gas and air in the birth centre right?!

Well, work: I'm on a year contract that finishes end of February. Beanie is due first week of April. My boss said I can do an extra couple of weeks if I like. I think I'll see how uncomfortable I feel and how broke I am! I'd give up work now if I could afford to, those blimmin' tube trains...grrrrr! I kind of know what you mean about not working after, it is a little scary! Will keep my fingers crossed you don't get made redundant (unless you want to of course! ;) )

Have a good evening all xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Hey ladies :hugs:
> 
> Grey - I'm so sorry to heard about your grandad :hugs: I hope you still managed to enjoy your bday hun and fx you had some doggy dancing and found that eggy :hugs:
> 
> Clara - sorry to hear aunty is so up and down, sending positive vibes her way :hugs:
> Sounds like you have a lovely Xmas planned so enjoy relaxing with DH and beaness ( I love that) and you have been a busy bee. Glad mw appt went well too xxx
> 
> Missh - hope your cold goes soon :hugs: must be hard not being able to take some pills to clear it up. I'd be lost with a cold without my nightnurse :D
> Glad your all looking forward to Xmas. I bet its so magical with young children :D
> 
> Afm - no witch as yet. Feel it could show any min so not to sure what's going on. I'm not too bad today. things are really hard with me and DF atm so feeling a bit stressed but looking forward to Xmas with the family.
> 
> Sitting in my car about to drive home so will check in soon.
> Love and hugs to all xxxx

Big hugs Cookie :hugs: :hugs:

Hope witchy doesn't come and that things get better with DF soon, I am sure they will settle down.

Thanks for the positive vibes. I am sure it all helps :)

x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. I don't think he's got his head around the mc. he needs to talk about it but won't talk to me. I'm currently trying to decide if I should tell his mum, she will know what to say to him cos atm I feel he's blaming me for what happened :( 

I think I will test tomoro of af hasn't shown but pretty sure she will be here. Idk :/ 

I hope the vibes reach aunty xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks Clara. I don't think he's got his head around the mc. he needs to talk about it but won't talk to me. I'm currently trying to decide if I should tell his mum, she will know what to say to him cos atm I feel he's blaming me for what happened :(
> 
> I think I will test tomoro of af hasn't shown but pretty sure she will be here. Idk :/
> 
> I hope the vibes reach aunty xxxx

Honey I am sure he is not blaming you at all. I am positive he is intelligent enough to know that these things happen from time to time, terrible as it is, there is nothing anyone can do about it. Men deal with things a bit differently. Sometimes they have to go off and brood for a while, leaving us feeling a bit crap and abandoned because we think they should talk to us when they are really just processing their feelings. He will come and talk to you, I am sure of it. Just let him know you're there when he is ready. It's completely up to you obviously but if I were in your situation I wouldn't tell his mum without alking to him first.

Hang in there honey, give him time, poor souls aren't as strong as us sometimes and need a bit longer to come to terms with things xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks clara. I have said to him about talking to his mum but he just says he will soon lol. 

I know he hurts, I should stop being so selfish. 

I've done it again. Brought the happy thread down. 
3 SPA babies in the making :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks clara. I have said to him about talking to his mum but he just says he will soon lol.
> 
> I know he hurts, I should stop being so selfish.
> 
> I've done it again. Brought the happy thread down.
> 3 SPA babies in the making :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cookie, you are in no way selfish and you haven't brought the thread down. You're fab, we love you and you have a heart of gold. Hang in there sista, things will get better ;) :flower::hugs: xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun. Today is just a bad day :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Big hugs :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Id be lost without you girls :hugs: 
Have so much love for you all xxxx 

I wish Achelois was here :cry:


----------



## Cookie_88

Af is here :(


----------



## misshopefull

Massive :hugs: Cookie. I think you should concentrate on having a great xmas with loads of yummy treats. Next year is a new chapter and hopefully you can put this upsetting time behind you. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better but there isn't. Keep talking to us because we're all here for you and your not bringing the thread down :hugs:

Clara, the walls between us and our neighbours are paper thin [we can here them turning on their bathroom light!] so there is no way I would want them hearing the sound effects of me giving birth :haha: I think you can have gas and air in the birthing pool but this is something you can find out before you make a decision. I had one puff of gas and air and felt so sick that I demanded an epidural :dohh: I know a few people who only had gas and air so I guess an open mind is the best advice.

I put in for voluntary redundancy before I got my BFP so I do want it but its not been confirmed yet. Even though I want it, its still scary thinking I have no job to go back too!


----------



## karine

hi girlies :)

OMG prepping!!!!!!!!!!!!! well done!!!!!!!!! what a christmas gift! i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, sweetie :happydance:

greygirl.. so sorry to hear about your granddad :hugs: hope you are well. and happy belated bday! hope you had a great day.

cookie.. sorry about af coming :flower: things will work themselves out hun.. god, relationships are hard work, eh? i have to say tho, don't know that much about your df but from what i do know i can tell that he really loves you. 

clara.. hugs to you and beanie and good vibes to auntie! seems like you're in full nesting mode.. i've still got loads to do in the house. don't know if i'll finish in time! 

missh.. gosh i hope you are better now :hugs: i've been really sick too the past few days so haven't been able to do much of anything, including :sex: 

i haven't even checked to see when im ovulating. think i'll take a break til jan and start afresh. 

:hug: and buttplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

Evening girlies. 

Missh sounds scary about having no job to go back to, but would be lovely to be able to be a full time mum hey. Is that the plan? 

Karine sorry your not feeling too well :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 

Afm :cry: day.... from..... hell :cry: 
Woke up a 2.30am with awful cramps. Worse than normal cramps but not as bad a with mc. Didn't get back to sleep, just laid there crying for a few hours :cry: 
The bleeding is very heavy too and very clotted. Having big lumps of clear stretchy strong stuff again with clots :cry: 
And the icing on the cake! Had a feeling about a friend at work today so asked her of she was pregnant..... guess what she is..... and is due a week after I would of been (estimated on my side) :cry: so I get to watch her go through her pregnancy and scans, knowing it should of been me too :cry: 

Off to see my mum tomorro. This is all too much :( 

I hope everyone else is ok thou xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh Cookie you poor soul. I completely sympathise with the pain and clots, I used to pass out in pain with my heavy periods. I wish I could say something to take the pain (including emotional) away.

All I can say is hang in there, life has really shitty times but I know it will get better honey. I promise you'll get through all this. You are stronger than you think and you have us all behind you. Talking to Mum will help, get lots of hugs and have a good cry. I'm sure your BFP will happen, maybe your poor body needs a little rest and your mind to settle. I agree with what MissH said before: concentrate on having a lovely Christmas and relaxing. Spend time with family, enjoy all the other lovely things in life sweetie, there are many. 

This other lady's pregnancy is bad timing for you, so sorry. It may feel like a pain in your heart right now but you will feel better I'm sure. Just keep thinking about good things, looking after yourself, take care of yourself and don't pile any pressure on. If you need a cry then cry but don't be scared to have a giggle too, you're allowed :)

Hope I'm not just yabbering, I just want you to remember there are really lovely things out there. It may not seem like it now because the thing that you want most seems to be eluding you but I'm sure it will come. If there's a tiny little light in this tunnel it's that you did get pregnant so you now know it is possible. Tell me to butt out if I'm saying too much. Just wanna give you a big hug. X


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou Clara. Your words always help and I'm so grateful to have you all. 
My body does need a rest, i know that for sure, I'm physically and emotionally drained. 
I don't begrudge my friend at work, I'm genuinely happy for her, but it just hurts :( 

Looking forward to getting to my mums today. Need a cuddle with my doggies more than anything else. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
The timing of your friend being pregnant is awful and I know its going to hard to have that reminder there. I do agree with Clara about looking at the positives which is you did get pregnant so you will be able to again. You deserve a rest and lots of cuddles and treats. Next year will be a fresh start and if you decide to continue with ttc then you can try your opks and maybe try something new like pre-seed. Hope you have a nice day with your mum :hugs:

Karine, hope your feeling better now. Have a good break over xmas then you can really go for it in Jan :winkwink:

Clara, how are you?

Prepping, where are you? I want more details!!

I haven't been out of the house since saturday morning but I'm starting to feel better. DS was at nursery yesterday so I spent the whole day [6am to 8pm] sitting on the sofa! I didn't even go on the internet :nope: I look like crap and to top it all off I have a black eye! I was pulling up DS trousers after he had used the potty on sunday and he move his head back and headbutted me. Now I have a lovely bruise :cry:

Going to stay with my family on friday so got loads to do before then but need to find some energy to do it! I feel a major panic and rush job tomorrow night coming on :dohh:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi MissH, I'm good thanks. Still worried about my Auntie as the news we get is very up and down. Can't wait to finish work for the holidays too! Need some lie-ins....no sleep and 11hour work days are exhausting! I need that sleep everyone keeps telling me to cram in before Bean arrives!!

Sorry to hear about your black eye bless you, and feeling so poorly too. My dad gave me a black accidentally once when we were playing Jenga (large version)!! Long story but basically he hit me with a plank of wood whilst trying to put it back in the bag. He felt very guilty but looking back now it was hilarious! Hopefully yours will go down soon and hopefully you'll have some energy to complete your list AND relax!

Love to Karine, Greygirl, Prepping wherever you all are :) x

Cookie, huge hug. Look after yourself lovely lady xx

Roll on Christmas! I want to see my lovely family! Xxx


----------



## karine

hello chickies!

oh cookie, i hope you are feeling better by now :hugs: how are things with df? all i can say is our strength is being tested hun.. found out yesterday one of my bffs and also my ex's wife are both pregnant.. feel so left out :sad2: esp when i found out about my ex.. i felt SO GUTTED and utterly depressed. i have absolutely no feelings anymore for him, just don't get how such a despicable person can get such a lovely gift! gosh i am so mean..

clara, hope you're getting an opportunity to rest up a bit and that your auntie starts to improve :flower:

missh.. hope that black eye is clearing up (funny story btw) and your cold is on its way out! i'm just starting to feel better myself. wasn't going to check the ovulation calendar thingie but i caved and checked and yesterday was my very fertile day. definitely not in the tww this round as we haven't bded at all in my fertile period because i was so sick. 

prepping.. where are u? we want deets!!

spent the night at my parents' last night and my crazy sisters and mum had an intervention for me lol! i was informed that i really should go to a doctor to check my fertility because i've been married so long (2 yrs +) and no babies yet etc.. then i was grilled relentlessly.. are we trying? how often are we trying? are we having problems?? is dh taking any vitamins??

:blush: god, it was SO embarassing! they were all so worried so i just told them that we are trying, we've only just started and please just relax!

missh, i'm with you on the rush job.. have loads to do still so hopefully all the work and wine will get my mind off things :thumbup: cannot believe christmas is in 2 days!

love to all! :xmas9:


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry karine to hear about your ex :( :hugs: 

Well, I'm out this month. Not sure what to make of it. I had a 31 day cycle....the only other time I had one that short was when I was on clomid and ovulated cd17...so either I ovulated same day again, or I ovulated a little later, but had a shorted luteal phase...my luteal phase is normally pretty reliable, so I don't know what's going on!
I also phoned the waiting list and they said they have to aim to get me in before Feb 3rd...hopefully soon then...


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi Ladies!

Just a quickie to say I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and manage to get some relaxation in over the holidays. :xmas3:

I may not be able to hop on here as much over the next few days so thought I'd get my best wishes to you all now :xmas9:

Here's to a happy healthy 2012 too! :bunny: Hoping that it brings all of you many good things, many exciting things and loads of happiness xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Greygirl: Hope you get your appointment very soon, sorry to hear you are out. But at least you can have some lovely sparkly wine! Have a large one for me and look forward to the New Year when you'll have your op and be a step closer to your little bundle xx

Karine: Thanks re: my Auntie. Still waiting for different news. She is hanging in there bless her. I laughed out loud at your 'intervention'! Family, although they mean well, can be so interfering! Ha ha! We still love them to bits though eh? xx

Speak soon everyone xx Take care xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

:happydance: merry Christmas ladies :happydance: 

Shall update properly soon but love you all lots. 
Enjoy your Xmas girlies :happydance: 
Hope Santa brings you all you wished for xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

merry christmas my lovelies! :xmas9:

hope everyone had a fantastic day!

grey.. i'm out too, haven't done any bding that would count.. it has been a hectic few weeks! hey february is right around the corner sweetie :hugs: and you still have january to get in some trying, right?

cookie.. same to you hun! hope you are having a nice christmas with your df :hugs:

clara.. any good news on your auntie? hope you and the family were able to enjoy christmas :hugs: well my family has to be the most embarassing family ever.. went over to open presents at my parents' today and was mortified to receive some really sexy, hot pink lingerie from my sisters AND MUM!!!!!!!! :xmas20: 

dh turned a shade of red i have never seen and dad literally choked on his beer.. :xmas18: but you're right, i do love them in spite of all that.. just wish they'd lay off! am really glad they didn't get my brother involved in that scheme tho as he loves to shock everyone so he would've probably got me sex toys or something lol.

i'm expecting some friends any minute so am off. gosh, i can't wait to get some sleep!

XX


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I haven't even wished you all a Merry Christmas but its been a busy one!

Hope you've all had a lovely long Christmas weekend.

I probably won't have internet access for the next few days so I'll catch up with you all properly when I can :hugs: x x x


----------



## misshopefull

Happy New Year!

Hope you've all had a lovely christmas break, I have!

Back to work tomorrow :growlmad: Just got back from visiting my family so there is stuff everywhere! My 3 year old has enough stuff to fill a house of his own so I have some serious sorting out to do.

:hugs:


----------



## prepping

hi hi!!!!! I'm still here!!!
So sorry I haven't been around but you know how it is with the holidays. So much to do, travelling all over the place, parties. It's a hard life really. :winkwink:
I've at least caught myself up on what's been going on since I last popped in with my showstopper news. I wish I could go thruogh and put all my thoughts on each of your posts but that would get a little ridiculous in length. All I can say though is I heart you all and hugs for all the good stuff going on, and bigger hugs for all the not-so-good stuff. Life has a funny way of working itself out and it just means that we're constantly on an incline to bigger and better. Sometimes it takes a while to see it though.
I hope the holidays have treated everyone super well and that everyone's been spoiled! :D

Okay, so as for me, I guess I'll go on with the details as requested... well, it's been interesting! I'm just about 7 weeks now, I have my dating scan on wednesday actually, and am feeling pretty good. I've luckily been able to avoid morning sickness -- i just drink water like I've been living in a desert my whole life. I have some food aversions but nothing that is nauseating. It's just random things like I'll suddenly be disgusted with the thought of having thai food (which i love) and I haven't chewed gum in 2 weeks because that'd be gross. :p Also, I absolutely need a nap around 4:30pm or I get downright crusty. And I'm not talking power nap -- it's full on 1.5 hr sleep with no hope of getting up earlier. So that's a little annoying and hard to fit around work so hopefully it gets better now that it's officially back to work again as of tomorrow. I also will bite DH's head off if he has the audacity of saying pretty much anything at all when it's coming up to a meal time.
Summary, I feel perfectly normal except that I'm constantly parched, need a daily nap, and I maybe like foods sometimes but they better be on time. Oh ya, and at least twice a day I feel like I need to pee so badly it hurts -- most of the time for just a sprinkle. Hardly worth the effort of undoing my jeans. LoL

As for everyone else around me, DH has been good. :D He's excited and always talks about his "little guy". My mum is thrilled and has been super supportive too. And of course with Christmas and New Year's, it was impossible to keep it hidden so now it feels like the whole world knows. At only 6.5 weeks it's super early, but what can ya do. We've basically given the disclaimer that anything can happen in the next few weeks but this is how it stands now. At New Years it was totally the intention of keeping it hidden, but about 20 minutes in one of the guys noticed that my vodka soda was missing the vodka. And there you go, a bunch of friend's pulled it out of us on the spot. And the second wave of guys that came in later took all of maybe 5 minutes to figure it out. Who knew men could be so observant?! crazy. And how on earth do you keep anything secret when you have drunk people saying "shhhhh, nobody is supposed to know about them yet!!!" at full volume when they think they're whispering. I bailed and went back home around 12:15am (tiiiiiirrrred) and heard that they were all toasting us after I left. I even had a message waiting for me from my sister-in-law because DH was apparently texting with her and it "slipped out". How does it slip out in a text? :p LoL All in all, everyone is excited. Friends and family. 

So ya, it's been interesting. It's really weird thinking that something's in there. And it did take a few days for it to settle in that I am pregnant. And it's so bizarre considering how it was the one month that we decided that we would be putting off our plans for quite a few months. After 6 months of actively trying (and being off BC since Oct 2010), I had totally convinced myself that it will happen when it happens and that I have at least a good several months before it came to be. We only got our freak on twice in the time leading up to when I may have O'd and only one of those times I would have considered to have potential to be the time that worked. And having potential was certainly the last thing on my mind at the time. So who knows, I guess we are proof to that annoying advice told to people who are trying -- "stop trying".

Well, I think this is enough of a novel. :D sorry about that... if anyone wants detail on anything in particular, by all means ask away. I just kinda smashed through an overview of my life at the moment. LoL 

One positive about being pregsky at this time of year: may miss out on the party drinking, but it probably helped me avoid putting on a good 5 lbs in wine and beer!


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh Prepping that's so fantastic! I'm so so pleased for you!!! What an amazing Christmas present! 

I only have a few mins as OH and I are about to watch a film but will pop in soon for a better update. Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and NY Eve. Speak soon, I want to hear everyone's news! Xx


----------



## karine

hi gals :)

hope everyone had a great holiday! i did, started work today and it was so hard to wake up this morning after sleeping late the past week :sleep:. but i think i'm back into the swing of things now.. or at least i'm getting there.. kind of, lol :)

prepping, again, i'm SO happy for you hun! fx for a h&h 9 months :hugs:

i'm putting things on hold for a bit, at least until i get my pap smear out of the way next week.. then it's back on without the ov calendar etc.. just going to relax and take it day by day for the first 3 months of 2012. 

hope everyone is great :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Brilliant story Prepping, sounds like men are observant after all - who knew?! I don't ever drink so I won't be outed in the same way, I guess that's one lucky thing for me :D 

Hope you all had a great New Year :) 

I phoned the waiting list again today....and they said the surgeon is behind on his December waiting list so it's unlikely I'll get in til February at least :cry:


----------



## karine

aww grey.. feb is right around the corner hun! but i know the feeling :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Happy new year ladies! Sounds like everyone had a fab Xmas break :) 

Grey, big :hugs: Feb is not too far away hunni, fx time flies and you'll get that appt in no time xxx 

Karine - sounds like you had a fab Xmas. Loving the underwear stories lol. Here's to 2012dpo :D 

Prepping - amazing story. I'm so so happy for you. And yes, who knew men were so observant lol. Hope everything is ok and can't wait to hear about your experiences. Big :hugs: 

Missh - bless you with your little boy. I bet he had a great time :D but can imagine he got LOADS lol. Good luck finding a home for it all :D 

Afm - not much to report really. Fresh new year, fresh new start hey xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi all!

So I'm in bed with a horrible cough And every bit of me aches (thankyou beloved OH for that one!) so I have oodles of time for a catch up. 

Cookie, liking your Fresh New Year outlook. Keep smiling girly x

Grey, sorry your appointment is delayed but as the other girls have said, February won't be long now x

Karine, your underwear story was hilarious! Thanks for asking about my Auntie. She's fighting and hanging in there. Her left side appears not to be working currently and she has a feeding tube but she's made so much progress. She's communicating and even mouthed 'I love you' when my mum phoned. I still hate thinking of her like this but we're getting little snippets of more positive news so that's fab. They had told us she wouldn't make it before Christmas and then our Christmas miracle happened :)

Prepping, has the news sunk in yet?! I don't think mine will until bean arrives!! 

MissH, how are you? Glad you had a good Christmas! 

AFM the coughing seems to have sent Beanie into a frenzy, she's been moving loads. I guess the loud noise and my tummy contracting make her jump! Was lying on sofa last night and could see various body parts sticking up in different areas on my tummy!! Very weird! Am starting to feel quite huge now, getting up involves getting onto my side first and it's becoming harder to put shoes and socks on! Can't believe there's still just under 3 months to go! Am going to be enormous. First NCT class tonight, 19:30-22:00!!! Think OH may need a few strong coffees! 

Anyway, hope you're all ok. Looking forward to hearing all your stories this year :)
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Wrote a long reply last night and my internet died as I was trying to post it :growlmad:

Prepping, how was your scan? How many scans do you get? What is your due date? Glad to hear that your avoiding morning sickness, fx it stays away!

GreyGirl, sorry that it seems to be taking so long for things to happen for you. Feb isn't far away and it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:

Cookie, I like the new year, new start attitude. Have you decided if your ttc this year or are you taking a break?

Karine, prepping has proved that the relaxed approach works! Hope this works for you as well.

Clara, sorry you not feeling well. I had a cold the week before xmas and it was hard not being able to take anything for it. I drank loads of hot water with lemon and honey. Hope you feel better soon and enjoy your NCT class.

Well, I am shattered. Was at work today and the journey home is the part of the day I now dread. I can't sit still on the train as my back and sides ache. All i can think about is getting in a hot bath :cloud9: Told my manager today the date I'm leaving. Only 8 weeks to go! Decide to take some holiday before I start my mat leave. Can't believe how fast the time is going!

:flower: xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow Clara, sounds like baby is an acrobat!!!

Can't believe you've only got 8 weeks left...gone so fast! 

Sorry I haven't been around much, sometimes I'm just too depressed about it all to post, but I do read pretty much every day. I just wish they'd get it done. This will be my last cycle before the op (I've thought this several times so might not be...) and I can't help thinking of dying on the table or not getting pregnant after it all and I'm just thinking about everything all the time :( Why can't I be a Mum already? It's my turn :( My angel baby would have been 1 last month, I thought I'd at least be pregnant by then...so many of my friends are having babies in the next couple of months. I'm supposed to be going to a reunion of 5 of us girls...out of us 3 will be pregnant, but all but me will be Mothers - they'll all be talking about a life I don't have any may never :( 
Sorry for negativity, just feeling sorry for my barren self right now :(


----------



## Clara cluck

MissH I'm so with you on the journey side of things!! Just sitting makes me ache now. Baths have become my best friend :)

Greygirl I want to give you a huge hug ((((Greygirl)))) I wish I could cheer you up but I don't have a crystal ball to see into the future and tell you when your bubba will come. I'm sure things will happen for you though hunni. Hang in there, your time will come and I cannot wait until we're all congratulating you on your BFP :) Try to focus on the positive things, I know it's really really hard sometimes, especially when everyone seems to be pregnant. My friend has been trying a while and finds this too. Just concentrate on looking after you, mentally and physically. You're not barren, you got pregnant before and this is a good sign that you can again. You're a wonderful loving lady who deserves the gift of a lovely little bub and I'm sure it will happen. Take care and make sure you do some lovely pampering things to your precious self this week. Xx


----------



## karine

cookie.. cheers to the new year of going with the flow! :thumbup:

clara.. :happydance: yay for your auntie! i hope she continues to make progress hun :hugs: and hope you feel better soon! i've got the flu myself, can't imagine having it AND being pregnant!

missh.. FX it works :) will try to not think about it and just enjoy bding.. may very well put that lingerie to good use, lol. a friend at work suggested i greet dh at the door wearing only a hat.. apparently this works well for her :haha: i once did that but i was in a thong.. and it was just my luck that dh chose that day to bring his cousin home.. i realized too late and unfortunately was unable to get away without the both of tham catching a glimpse of my fleeing bottom :shy: .. i swore never to do anything like that again. but who knows, maybe i'll give it a go one more time and just be more careful, haha.

grey.. :hugs: hun.. let's hope that this year brings good things for all of us. i know every case is different but just to give you a bit of hope, i have a friend in wales who had 2 ectopics and was told she wasn't likely to have any successful pregnancies ever again etc.. well she's now about 6 months along without any kind of medical intervention and everything is going great for her so far. as unlikely as it may seem, i'm positive that soon we'll be posting about our aches and pains like clara and missh :)

prepping hope you and beanie and oh are well :hugs:

hey i can't believe clara and missh are soon to be mummies! it seems like just yesterday we were all just trying to get pregnant, now clara's seeing body parts sticking up in her tummy.. how unbelievable and exciting :happydance:

love to all! :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. 

Grey sending you huge :hugs: my dear. Try to stay strong. I'm so sure you will be posting us your BFP soon. I can't wait to :happydance: your BFP announcement girlie :hugs: 

Missh & Clara I can't believe your so close now. Crazy how time has flown by for you both :happydance: 
Would love to see some bump pics :D 

Clara also so happy to hear aunty is doing well :happydance: fx she keeps fighting strong. 

Prepping hope your doing well so happy for you. Hope your all ok hunni. 

Karine fx the relaxed approach brings you a sweet BFP :D loved the underwear story. I'd of died if that happened to me lol. 

Afm, like Clara I've been pretty ill with this flu bug for a few weeks, couldnt imagine being like it and pregnant lol. I believe I'm due af next week. Not been tracking ov but since mc my ov symptoms have changed. My (o)(o)s get a little sore straight away now. Not painful but a bit sensative to touch lol. Also had a bit of pale brown cm yesterday when I wiped. So dunno what's going on. We shall see. 

Hope your all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hope you feel better soon, cookie :flower: 

so funny, my past cycle there was literally no bding, so i knew there was no chance for me, and just before af came i started experiencing all the symptoms that usually make me so hopeful. the :witch: didn't fool me this time, i'm on to her now, hahaha! 

going with the flow is working out well for me too, i feel more relaxed.. FX something gives. and i was mortified after that underwear thing.. dh's cousin has never looked at me the same after.. poor guy :)

:hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine your underwear stories are hilarious!!! 'my fleeing bottom' particularly made me lol! FX the undies and the relaxed approach equal BFP for you x

Cookie I have every sympathy for your flu situation. Hope you're better soon and that the nasty witch leaves you in peace x

Grey, sending hugs and positive vibes to you x

Prepping hope you're feeling well x

MissH it's such a nice feeling knowng you can leave work soon isn't it?! x

AFM now I know why my cough hasn't gone after 5 days, I have a chest infection!! Can't believe it, is so unfair! Never had this many colds/ viruses in my life. Have been signed off work for a week and got antibios to take so hopefully will be better soon. Been feeling very sorry for myself but OH has been so sweet so that's good :) He rubs my back when I have coughing fits throughout the night, I like to think this is a sign he'll be good in labour!

My first NCT antenatal class went well, the other preggy ladies and their partners seem lovely and the teacher is mad!! She wore a pair of oversized knickers with the pelvic bones painted on them and asked us to remind her to take them off at the end of the session!! She says things in a funny way too, like she just comes out with 'you will definitely poo yourself while giving birth' (mmm I look forward to that) no holding back or skirting round the important issues! It was a giggle and very informative :)

So now I have a week at home to enjoy coughing up my lungs, peeing myself and feeling the pain of my poor bruised ribs! In between all those exciting things, I'll probably be on here a lot and hopefully can make a decision on which travel system to order...why are there so many?! Oh and I'll be working on those pelvic floor muscles...;)

As for my Auntie, she's eating soft food and continuing to make progress. Her right side is still not responding but she's amazing everyone with her steely determination to get better. Love her to bits, she's so inspiring :)

Cookie, I'll try to upload a bump pic soon :)

Much love to you all, hope those suffering colds feel better soon and that the baby dust fairy drops her magic dust all over you too xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh karine you do make me laugh. But glad to hear the relaxed approach is going well hun. Can't believe the evil witch did that to you, but you know her evil game now lol. Fx for you hun. 

Clara - sorry to hear your so poorly. But a week at home relaxing should do you some good.
Glad to hear your NCT class was good fun. The woman in charge sounds awsome! Lol. Bless your OH for being so good with you while your poorly. Fx its a good sign for labour. 

Today is a bit crappy of I'm honest. The friend I work with who's pregnant is already showing! This is her third so she shows a lot quicker. Everytime I look at her I want to cry. This is gonna be a hard few months :( I can hardly bring myself to talk to her as I just feel myself staring at her belly :( 

Bump pics would be amazing hun :D hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hugs Cookie :hug: xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun. I'm home now with chocolate :D although all I want is a large glass of wine but my friend and I are giving up alcohol for a month! I really didnt think that one through lol 

How you feeling now hun? Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Yay for chocolate :) I'm still coughing up my lungs! Hopefully this bloody thing will start going tomorrow, ugh! Going to bed in a bit, for all the good it will do :( Poor OH, I keep coughing at him in the night and keeping him awake. 

Hope you feel bit better soon hun xx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, I can't even start to imagine how hard the ttc process is for you. At least your doing something positive about it and hopefully it will pay off for you soon. Big :hugs:

Cookie, I know its going to be hard for you having to deal with your pregnant friends growing bump but there is no reason why you won't get pregnant again soon [as long as your ttc!] Just have to say, are you mad giving up wine?!? Don't do it until you have to! Hope your feeling better :hugs:

Karine, you made me laugh! Hope the lingerie and relaxed approach work their magic soon :winkwink:

Clara, being poorly when your pregnant is the pits :growlmad: Hope your starting to feel better. As much as I love my job I can't wait to leave. I am starting to dread my days at work as I feel half dead by the time I get home!

Prepping, where are you?!? Hope everything is ok :flower:

DS has started pre-school so I now how 3 afternoons to myself until the baby arrives! Every room is being sorted and re-organised and the baby draw is starting to fill up :cloud9:

Hope your all having a good week :flower: x


----------



## prepping

Hi all! Sorry haven't been around - it really is a pain not being able to access this site at work. Lots to catch up on! 

I'm doing pretty well... Tired mostly which makes me an emotional grump by around 4pm. I was very disconcerted to notice that my belly seems to be sticking out a bit... Wasn't expecting that for at least a month! And my weight hasn't gone up at all so the little bug in there must be the one packing on the weight. :p 

My first ultrasound was last wednesday and it showed a peanut about 1cm long with 150 heartbeat. So it's definitely there! He measured 7w 4d but I'm sticking with my guesstimate of how far along I am based on LMP - which would be 8 weeks tomorrow.
The next doc appt is 10 weeks, then next ultrasound and blood test is at 12 weeks where they'll check for abnormalities, etc. I'm bracing myself for any weird things happening from now until then in terms of symptoms... But if the only symptoms I have for first trimester include being tired and constant thirst, I am not complaining!

The only other thing that is on the mind is that I still don't have a midwife. So who knows if I'll be able to get one. Guess worst case scenario is that I'll have an OBGYN the whole way, have whoever is on call be the one to deliver, and have a sign ready in advance to put on my hospital door "Do not offer drugs". :p

Still have a long ways to go though! Will do personals next time I am in front of a computer rather than on my blackberry.
Much love and hugs to you all!


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw Prepping that's exciting! I had a bump for a few weeks early on then it went flat again and I didn't show hardly at all til about 17 weeks!! Very weird. I think they call it 'baby bloat'. Unattractive name for a cute thing :)

It's amazing you got to see little bug so early! Over here our first ultrasounds are 12weeks. Did they give you any pics? Just noticed you have a ticker too! :)

Hope everyone's ok. I'm still poorly but I'm using it as an exercise in coping with pain in prep for labour! Coughing is SO painful because I've bruised all the muscles in my chest and back. OH has been so lovely, he seems to know instinctively which bits of my back to rub that hurt. Managed to get through last night with no paracetamol :) Had warm bath this morning which eased the aches, water is amazing! :) Am getting very into clearing out drawers and cupboards, think its just a January clearout though cos surely it's too early for nesting!

X


----------



## prepping

Haha, yep I put a ticker together to show my little blob. I didn't get any pics from the 7 week ultrasound as they say they don't generally provide them until the 12 week one. It just looked like an oval smudge... But I got to see the little heart flicking away which is really neat! They say it's for dating... Healthcare is covered here so I didn't bother asking questions. Glad to hear that the bump bloat may be going away! I was hoping I'd easily be able to keep wearing my normal clothes for a good 4 months. 

That cold/chest infection you have sounds awful!! Sounds like what is going around everywhere over here too. In fact, my mum has had it for the last 2 weeks -- just as she thinks she's getting better, she's laid out the next day feeling dreadful with an even worse cough. I'm amazed that I haven't caught it. Not fun.
Your hubby is a keeper. Wtg with the massages. :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Yay for the little oval smudge! One day you can tell your LO that you saw him/her when they were a litle smudge :) Amazing you can see the heart so early!! 

Hope your mum gets better soon. This chest thing is a b*tch. Same here, I just think I'm feeling a little better then the pain is so bad I feel like I cracked a rib :( Ugh. 

Had some fab news! My Auntie is moving fingers and toes on the side that wasn't working, she also spoke to my mum this morning, properly this time, not just a whisper. She's really making progress, am so pleased! :)

Anyway, off for another bath now. Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Cookie_88

First off, Clara thats amazing news about your Aunty :happydance: Im soooooo happy for you all! FX she keeps improving and is home before you know it :hugs:
Ikwym about the pain, i feel sooooo much better now but its just the pain in the chest when you cough! But your OH sounds amazing looking after you so well. I try to get my DF to rub my back but he loses intrest pretty much straight away lol! Hope you start to feel better soon though hun :hugs:

Missh, sounds good about DS starting pre-school. Gives you a chance to rest up a bit before baby arrives :D still cant believe how close you both are to holding your little babies :happydance: And yes i am regretting giving up the wine atm :( but my mate would kick my butt if i gave up lol! But we have a work mean on the 28th and i said i wasnt going if i couldnt drink lol, so she said we can start drinking again then! lol

Prepping :happydance: Amazing you had your first scan and saw beanies fluttering heartbeat :happydance: How exciting! Hope your baby bloat goes down soon then bring on the BUMP!!!! And hopefully for now you just get the thirst and tiredness and no sickness :hugs: 

Afm, day off today so just gonna chill out. Been waiting for the postie to get here as he should be bringing me a graze box and my crazy La Senza order! Lingerie is my weakness!!!!!! and i kinda went mad at the weekend and brought 4 sets online lol!! 
Feeling alot better today and enjoying my chocolate lol!! 

Hope your all well!!!! Love and butty plugs to you alll Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, hope you're feeling good and the ttc process or pregnancy is treating you well :D 

Phoned waiting list again and name's not even on the list yet for January and no news on February :( Also, I've been having a VERY dry spell 'in bed' and so my confidence has gone down as well as being upset in general about no positive opk yet and other stuff. FINALLY got some :sex: this morning and had some ewcm last night, so maybe we got there just in time, I don't know until opk later. So basically, yeah :S 
How are all my ttc buddies and preggo friends doing? :hugs:


----------



## karine

grey.. GL hun! let's hope everything lines up for you :thumbup: but keep on bding as much as possible! don't worry, i know how hard it is having a hubby who's not always ready and willing. we'll soon get lucky :hugs:

cookie.. gosh that fast sounds just awful hun.. no alco?? haha, but the month will be over before you know it :hugs: 

clara.. yaaay for your auntie! so glad to hear that hun.. hopes she keeps it up :happydance: but so sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly. don't know what kind of flu this is.. well we've got a really bad one going around here as well, it takes forever to go and then leaves you with an awful cough! 

missh.. gosh the pre-nesting sounds lovely, it must be so exciting to get everything all sorted. my mum told me once that when she was pregnant with me she'd lay out all my clothes on the bed and just look at them a few times a week, she was so excited. i'd like to think i'll get to feel that sometime.

prepping... so excited for you! FX everything goes smoothly for the coming months hunnie :hugs:

well i've had the pap smear and just waiting for results on that. also had a vag scan and was able to see all my little eggies, doc said everything looks great and there's no reason i should have a problem unless something's wrong with dh so he's given me 6 months and then if nothing we have to go in to see him. i hope it's just that we haven't been trying often enough and we just need to step it up. 

so here i am, waiting patiently for dh to finish working on his laptop so i can jump him ;) doc also suggested i get some opks but i think i'll skip that for a bit and go with the plan. so far it's working, i'm planning some trips in a few months to this beach resort here and i'm so excited for that so it takes my mind off conceiving.

lots and lots of love to all, hope everyone is great :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope the jumping went well karine! I only got that 1 time :( I don't know if I've even ovulated this month, opk's aren't helping, I'm all over the place and still waiting for my op :(


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Ladies, hope everybody is having a good weekend :flower:

GreyGirl, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get your op date soon.

Karine, I hope you've been having plenty of early nights :winkwink:

Cookie, how's the new lingerie? Early nights for you as well?!

Prepping, hope your still avoiding morning sickness. Your so lucky!

Clara, great news about your auntie :happydance: when are you going on mat leave? I can't wait for mine to start!

I've been really busy the last few weeks 'nesting'! Work has been crazy busy, ds has started pre-school and I have started driving lessons! Happy days!

Anyway, hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies hope your all well :hugs: 

Grey - really hope op date comes soon for you hunni and things are ok for you :hugs: 

Karine - hope the jumping is goin well :D 

prepping - how's the pregnancy going? hope morning sickness hasn't caught you yet xxx 

Clara - hope aunty is doing ok still and things are all ok for you my dear :hugs: 

Missh - you sound busy atm. Hope the nesting is going well, not long to go hey. And driving lessons, fx your passing your test before you know it :D 

Afm - the lingerie never showed up :( they went in to administration and now I don't know how to get my money back :( and I've been having a tough time lately, had 3 days of brown spotting before af showed, af stayed for 3 days then stopped for a day then started again and has been here a further 3 days and now lots of brown spotting. Been suffering with anxiety and generally not feeling well in myself. 
Going to sort a Dr appt out, going to go on the pill to try and sort my cycles out :cry: 

But I'm hoping your all well and enjoying your weekends xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie sending you some big :hugs: What a crap start to the new year :growlmad: Really hope you start to feel better soon. Lots of chocolate and lots of wine are in order! Hope your drinking ban is over :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea tell me about it :( 
Yes been having a lot of chocolate :D my manager at work brought me a huge bar of galaxy and dairy milk as a bribe for dealing with an awful customer so been gnawing on that. I broke my ban last night (ops) me and DF not spoken since wed so I needed it lol. But felt really sick after and didnt even drink a bottle :( not good. 

How's beanie behaving ? Xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope things turn around for you Cookie, sounds like you've been through the wringer recently :(


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, hope things are better between you and your DF :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi lovely ladies!

Cookie, hope things are looking up :) Hope everyone is ok too.

Sorry I've been a little quiet. I've had bit of a rough January too, looking forward to February to be honest! Ended up with a very painful chest infection so was signed off work for a week, work are not being terribly helpful and have gone back a little on their 'you can work from home more often' policy. I feel I'm being a bit of a burden but am actually working hard and feel what I am doing is not appreciated. I can't shake this cough and still have pains in my chest. Hard to get time to rest when working 11 hour days....Cannot wait to leave. Only 5 weeks to go, hurrah! So sick of the tube and bus journeys at either end of the day :( 

Then mum was taken to hospital, she was delirious and didn't know things (such as the fact that she had had breast cancer twice and her mother had passed away). She kept asking about her sister (my Auntie in hospital in Australia) saying 'I just know something is wrong. Is she ok?' It turned out she was suffering with pneumonia and viral meningitis as well as stress (probably brought on by my blimmin family keep getting ill!). Anyway, she is on the mend now after some time in hospital and some antibiotics. making her rest is a challenge though! Was very scary and shocking, am just so pleased she is ok. My Auntie is continuing to improve slowly too :)

On the plus side, my NCT classes are going well, I'm meeting one of the girls for lunch today as I am working from home (hurray, no travel :) ) They are a nice bunch and we seem to always have a giggle.

How is everyone? What have you all been up to? Hope you're all managing to avoid all these bugs and infections that are around!

Anyway, better get back to work :( Boring!

Love, dust and gold plated butt plugs! (Which reminds me, I saw a platinum butt plug in the Metro newspaper recently!!! it was in a section on sex toys, made me giggle and think of the SPA girls!)

x


----------



## karine

heya gals :)

hope everyone is doing well! 

clara, so sorry to hear about your infection and your mum's illness. glad things are improving for everyone (including auntie) though. let's hope the next 5 weeks fly by :winkwink:

cookie, how are things with df?

grey, hold on hun :hugs: i was told that this year is a great year to conceive, that during leap years all blessings are plentiful.. maybe we'll be blessed with multiples, haha! not really superstitious but willing to believe anything atm. my next-door neighbour is preggers and showing.. didn't have a clue, almost fell over when i saw her today! 

missh, me too! i've started driving lessons because i want to be prepared when i have my baby.. and driving in trinidad is the absolute worst. am scared shitless most of the time but dh is really patient lol. he's my teacher as i already have my licence, just not had practice for over 15 years so am crap at it. hope you're doing better than me!

nothing much to report on my end, feel totally normal so not even thinking about the tww.

keep well my lovely ladies :hugs: speak soon!


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Lovely Ladies :flower:

Clara, fx that Feb is a better month for you :hugs: I feel your pain over the travelling to work. It takes me an hour and a half door to door :growlmad: Luckily its walking then the train then walking so no nasty tube! The joys of working in London! I met some lovely ladies at antenatal classes when pregnant with DS and I am still friends with them now, three of us are currently pregnant again!

Karine, :happydance: for the driving! I will be 30 this year in July and I really want to pass my test before my birthday :wacko: I've been saying it for years but this is the first time I have done anything about it! Got a lovely driving instructor, so far so good! Your relaxed attitiude to ttc is great, it worked for Prepping! Fx for you :baby:

Cookie, hope everything is ok and you and DF are getting on better :hugs:

Prepping, give us an update :baby:!!

GreyGirl, any news on your appointment? Fx it won't be long now :hugs: 

I'm on a mission to eat my body weight in sugar :dohh: I have never eaten so much junk in my whole life but I just want sweets and chocolate all of the time :growlmad: Feeling so guilty but I can't stop :nope: Think this must be a girl because I was never like this when pregnant with DS!

Got all of my baby stuff out of the loft last week and could not believe how cute and small it is :cloud9: Everybody is saying they can't believe I've only got 11 weeks left but it feels like forever to me! Baby is very active so its lovely feeling them move around but I am already struggling with simple things like getting of the sofa and putting my shoes on :dohh: 11 more weeks, I'll need a crane to move me soon :haha:

Overall life is good, DS is so sweet and loving his pre-school. I'm learing to drive and maternity leave is just around the corner :happydance:

Hope your all having a lovely relaxing weekend. Sending you all some lovely babydust! xxx

:dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone

Thanks Karine and MissH :) Good luck both of you with your driving lessons! 

MissH I am eating more too, I think the babies are laying down fat deposits about this time (at least I hope I am not laying fat down!) so maybe that is why we're eating more.... :)

Cookie, hope things are better for you sweetie.

Prepping, how are you lady?!

Greygirl, as Karine said, hang in there! I hope the leap year proves lucky for you!

I am currently writing my birthplan, scary stuff! 

Hope you've all had a great weekend x


----------



## GreyGirl

Weird cycle, not sure what's going on. Still no date for my op, oh yeah, there was a possible cancellation yesterday but as it was my driving test today they wouldn't let me. For some good news though, I finally passed on my 3rd time! I'm the 4th sibling in my family to drive (despite being the oldest with my twin) and we all passed 3rd time :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi Grey

Well done on passing your driving test! That's fantastic, well done. Hopefully the good news will keep rolling in and your appointment will come very soon x


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Clara!

I have a date for my op! The deadline was Feb 3rd...but it's going to be on Feb 6th. I'm nervous but excited that I finally have a date! Next Monday I'll be going under the knife to hopefully get things moving........only problem is my period could come any day and they won't operate if I'm on my period! So please send no period or pregnancy or very quick period thoughts my way! I don't know how long it'll be if I have to be postponed...will I go to the bottom of the waiting list?


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks Clara!
> 
> I have a date for my op! The deadline was Feb 3rd...but it's going to be on Feb 6th. I'm nervous but excited that I finally have a date! Next Monday I'll be going under the knife to hopefully get things moving........only problem is my period could come any day and they won't operate if I'm on my period! So please send no period or pregnancy or very quick period thoughts my way! I don't know how long it'll be if I have to be postponed...will I go to the bottom of the waiting list?

That's fantastic news!!! Will be sending 'period at the right time' thoughts your way :) Fingers crossed, the witch behaves! Thrilled for you that you finally have a date xx


----------



## Clara cluck

PS I doubt you'll go to the bottom of the list. They'd be so cruel to do that. If for any reason you do, you should complain, really kick up a stink! 

Night night all, hope everybody's well x


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations on passing your driving test and for getting a date for your appointment :flower: 

I'll be keeping everything crossed that you don't need to change the date of your appointment :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, I love your photo! Fantastic bump :happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

Well - tomorrow is the day...no period yet in this 40+ day cycle. No positive pregnancy test either, so just having a long one! I'd be gutted is period arrived now, so close...will update when home from surgery...


----------



## Clara cluck

Will be thinking of you Greygirl x Just think, one step further in your journey. Very best of luck hunni xx


----------



## misshopefull

Good luck GreyGirl. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: x x x


----------



## karine

OMG grey.. YAY so glad for you hun!! FX it all goes well for you today :hugs:

clara.. loving your new piccie :) you look like quite a swanky mama there :) cannot believe you and missh are so close! cannot wait for the spa babies to get here :happydance:

missh.. sounds so exciting, all these new things about to happen for you :flower: hope the driving is going well! i've been playing the fool the past decade or so lol, had my licence since i was 17 but never used it so now i've forgotten how to drive :dohh: i'm also planning on buying my first car soon, as soon as i get pregnant will work on that as i don't want to be taking the bus with a baby in tow :)

well nothing new to report, about to be fertile again.. or at least i'm hoping it's not already gone.. my period ended thursday and on saturday i had serious ovary pains.. it's not possible to ovulate days after a period, right? 

my doctor had suggested i use opks but i planned to try every other day for a bit first. i realized though that that's really just too hard with dh's work schedule etc so think i'm going to invest in some opks for this cycle.. wish me luck :)

XX karine


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, really appreciate your thoughts I'm home and doing well. Got sexy blood clot socks and new scars. Didn't feel sick when I woke up - bonus Got to get metformin myself and can have clomid in 4 months if drilling doesn't kick in. Good news, they didn't need to remove any adhesion's and tube not blocked... so they're hopeful drilling and poss clomid will do the trick 

Best of luck Karine with every other day :)


----------



## Cookie_88

GREY! Omg Congrates on getting your op! :happydance: so so so pleased all went well and your now recovering... swanky socks and all :D sounds like these next few months will bring you some well deserved good news :D. Big :hugs: 

Clara - love love love... the bump pic! Really can't believe how close your guys are. hope you've stayed safe in the snow hunni. 

Missh... your a busy bee. Again can't believe how close you are. We will get to see our first spa babies soon :D 

Karine - good luck with the every other day approach. If u lived here id post you my opks hun :) 

Sorry I've been mia! Been a bit mad lately lol. Things with DF are finally getting much better and our relationship seems stronger than ever.... thank good. Had a weird period last month. Brown spotting for 3 days, bled for 3 days, stopped for a day, then bled 3 days again lol. Seriously gotta go get on the pill to sort my cycle out :( and Omg I'm craving sugar and sweets so much atm. my o symptoms have changed so much. Boobs hurting so much and just want to eat everything. If I didn't no I couldn't be prego I'd think I was lol. 

I've missed you all loads. will check back what I've missed soon and reply to you all properly 
Big :hugs: and butt plugs ,xxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) 
I'm able to TTC from next week or week after when I feel up to it basically. I will be trekking out to my dr next week to try and get some metformin, last time though that entailed getting an appointment at the hospital - going in circles me thinks. I can TTC and in 4 months they'll get me in if not pregnant and start me on clomid for 6 months. Feeling a bit better today, able to move around. More worried about a blood clot than anything. Got a week off work and next week is 1/2 term, so bonus! 

Glad things are better with the DH cookie :hugs:


----------



## karine

congrats grey! so glad you can jump back on the babywagon soon :hugs: fx things just get better and better for you..

cookie, great to hear from you.. :happydance: v. happy you and df have worked things out hunnie :) lol would've loved your opks, can't seem to find any smiley face ones here, will have to get them online.

hugs to everyone, will check back in later :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Karine :)


----------



## misshopefull

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

GreyGirl, really pleased it went well. Hope your feeling better and enjoy the next week off work. Fx you'll be posting some good news soon.

Karine, are you using the opks? Hope your having loads of early nights :winkwink:

Cookie, so happy to hear that things are better with DF. Hope your weird cycles settle down soon.

Clara, when are you starting Mat leave? I have brought mine forward with loads of holiday tagged on at the start so I am leaving in 2 weeks time! Hope your feeling well.

Well, after waiting since last June my OH and I have finally been told that we are getting made redundant :happydance: OH has been there for 17 years and is desperate to leave and with a nice pay off we will be able to move nearer to my family! 

I wasn't planning on going back after mat leave anyway so we are very happy that we are getting a chance to make the move. My Mum has an empty house waiting for us to live in so fx OH can find a job there and we'll be off! He won't be finishing until the end of the summer so got plenty of time to try and find something. Fx it goes to plan.

:baby: Baby is very active and is lying breech so I am getting loads of kicks in my sides which makes sleeping fun! My diet is awful as I am totally addicited to cakes, chocolate and sweets :dohh: OH took the last cup cake to work the other day and I was nearly in tears! I ate half a tub of ice cream for my lunch the other day :blush: Hope this sweet tooth disappears once the baby is born!

Saying that, I am going to bake some muffins this afternoon :dohh:

Hope your all having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Well just made chocolate marble muffins and eaten two already :blush: I fear for the safety of the remaining muffins :haha:


----------



## karine

grey.. XXX

missh.. LOL! i think you should indulge yourself hun! it doesn't sound like you're overdoing it to me, i eat like that on a regular basis, heehee. did you finish off the muffins?

not using opks yet, couldn't get the smiley face clearblue ones here so i ordered them online and haven't got them as yet but hopefully they'll reach in time for the next cycle. in the meantime just trying to not think about getting pregnant and keeping busy with work etc but i have to admit it isn't working very well, i'm currently a bit sick with worry that it'll never happen :cry: 

it doesn't help that in addition to family i now have ppl in the office pestering me about when i'll have a baby. and my cousin had her baby boy, luca.. he is just gorgeous :)

anyhoo tomorrow is valentine's day and strangely enough i'm very excited about it.. don't have much planned just a nice dinner at home followed by some sexy time hopefully :winkwink: need to get rid of this anxiety!

hope everyone is doing well! prepping how are you?!

:hug:


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, big :hugs: Ttc is frustrating enough without people asking you when your going to have a baby! I nearly made some comments to a women at work along the lines of 'wait until you have children!' when we were chatting one day. Turns out she has been ttc for over 4 years and had recently had a miscarriage. So glad I had the sense to keep my mouth shut!

Really hope you have a good valentines day and hopefully a romantic night might be just what you need :winkwink: There is no reason why it won't happen soon so try to stay positive :hugs: I know its easy for me to say but I do understand your frustration. Hopefully your clear blue sticks will come soon. I used them for one cycle and got my BFP!

Well the muffins were too tempting and I ate 3 yesterday and 3 today :blush: Also had various other things today such as chocolate. I just can't get enough! Feel guilty for all the sugar but I crave it :baby:

:dust: xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

karine said:


> grey.. XXX
> 
> missh.. LOL! i think you should indulge yourself hun! it doesn't sound like you're overdoing it to me, i eat like that on a regular basis, heehee. did you finish off the muffins?
> 
> not using opks yet, couldn't get the smiley face clearblue ones here so i ordered them online and haven't got them as yet but hopefully they'll reach in time for the next cycle. in the meantime just trying to not think about getting pregnant and keeping busy with work etc but i have to admit it isn't working very well, i'm currently a bit sick with worry that it'll never happen :cry:
> 
> it doesn't help that in addition to family i now have ppl in the office pestering me about when i'll have a baby. and my cousin had her baby boy, luca.. he is just gorgeous :)
> 
> anyhoo tomorrow is valentine's day and strangely enough i'm very excited about it.. don't have much planned just a nice dinner at home followed by some sexy time hopefully :winkwink: need to get rid of this anxiety!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well! prepping how are you?!
> 
> :hug:

HUGE :hugs: Karine! I have people at work asking me too, thankfully not the ones who know about my angel...but from others. I manage to smile and say that one day I'll have a baby, when the time is right - tends to shut them up. I want to smack them in the face a little bit though. 

Wish I could have some sexy time tonight! It was our 5 year anniversary yesterday from our first date and 3 year anniversary from getting engaged. I love him so much and he's being so patient about our ttc struggles - just wish he'd put out more ;) 

I went to the DR today as I have waited a week since my op and she's given me a prescription for metformin! :happydance: I've been on it before and had limited success, but that's because I don't think I did my end enough, so this time I'm going to! I'm cutting out chocolate (again) except for desserts when eating out...and upping my exercise gently with my dog and stepping, etc...

I'm just happy I'll have the metformin and in 4 months if that hasn't worked alone, I'll get clomid again and I've just been reading a study saying those drugs together can help a lot! Finally feel like I have some hope again :cloud9:

How are you all doing?


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone! Hugs Karine, sometimes people just don't think, I'm sure I've been guilty of putting my foot in it in the past, hope I've not offended or pressurised anyone. Hang in there :)

Thanks all for the positivity about my photo! I'm feeling quite huge nowadays!

MissH, I was planning to finish at 35 weeks but that may come forward- had another faint spell on the tube this morning and ended up on the floor of the guards' office at Southwark! Embarrassing! Still, have had a nice relax at home :) and will be working from home tomorrow if I feel up to it. Blimmin blood pressure!

Hope everyone else is ok! Loving the sound of the muffins MissH, I've been eating lots too! My sweet tooth has kicked in big time!

Have had a busy weekend. OH and I went to Kent on a last minute weekend away for our anniversary. Was really romantic and snowy! :) What have you all been up to?

Will check in again soon x


----------



## misshopefull

:happydance: GreyGirl its sounding really positive! Hope you get the results your deserve soon :hugs:

Clara, if one more person tells me how massive I am, I will sit on them to prove how massive I am :haha: There is no way I could handle travelling on the tube when pregnant, I feel bad enough sitting down on the train! Maybe you could go to the doctor and see if you can get a sick note? I'm lucky I have loads of holiday so my maternity leave isn't starting until about a week before I'm due. Can't wait to finish now, only 3 more working days, my last day is next thursday :happydance:

Had a really long day, was up a few times in the night to use the toilet and from about 4 am I couldn't get back to sleep :growlmad: Baby was moving around like a disco dancer and I was really uncomfortable. Finally felt better at 5.30am but had to get up at 5.45am :growlmad: Was so tempted to phone in sick! I'm wondering if the baby was trying to turn because last time I saw the midwife it was in the breech position. Can't wait to see the midwife and find out!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello my beautiful ladies!!! 

Grey!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So pleased to hear your fantastic news!!!!! Fx its not going to be too long til you shouting your BFP from the roof tops hunni!!!! 

Karine - sorry to hear your feeling a bit rotten atm :hugs: Hope your OH spoilt you rotten yesterday and you had a nice relaxing evening... with some added sexy time :D 

Missh - Omg i want muffins now!! sounds scrummy!! Cant believe your so close to your mat leave!! Hope them few remaining days go nice and quick for you hunni and you can have some relaxing time before baby shows. And fx baby has moved and no longer breech. Whens you next appt?! 

Clara - I do worry when you say your still getting on that tube. Surely your work can let you work from home! Much safer for you and if you feel a bit faint your in the comfort of your own home. I hope your resting up and all ok hunni :hugs: 
Oh and as for yours and Misshs sweet tooth! Ive just made shortbread and my god its seriously sweet.... but soooooo goood! would send you some if i could ladies! lol

AFM - Af was due yesterday, and decided to show up on Saturday instead! Again not normal flow, but no spotting before this time :happydance: was sort of medium flow (sorry tmi) but she only decided to stick around for 2 days!! Completely gone but monday and not seen her since lol!! Nipples still extremely painful, DF brushed against me yesterday and i scared the life out of him with this massive yelp from the pain. I sat on the phone with my mum today just crying and told her about my messed up cycles etc... and she said i need to go to the dr to get some special pills or something?! She had to take them when she had a mc in the past and they basically stopped her periods for a few months and then they started up again normal !? So yea im feeling a bit pants atm but Ive got Adele blasting and im surrrounded by chocolate... and shortbread lol!

Hope everyones well!! Sending big :hugs: to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie i'm sending you some big :hugs: Shortbread and chocolate sound like heaven :cloud9:

When are you going to see the doctor? 

I think I am due to see the midwife next Wed but I need to check my notes because my memory is getting worse :wacko:

Only two more days left to work :happydance: Can't believe it! So happy because the travelling is horrible and I am so exhausted and uncomfortable I could cry on the train home :cry: Don't know how I managed to work full time when pregnant with ds and leave when I was nearly 36 weeks!

:flower: x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg only 2 days left. That's crazy how fast its gone hunni. And I bet travelling isn't too nice so look forward to relaxing for a bit before your precious baby arrives :hugs: 

I went to the Dr today. Sat there crying for a bit (so embarrassed lol) and told her everything. She tried to get me on anti-depressants... erm no thanks doc :( but I got the pill. It's the combined pill? Not had that one before :( right now I just cry at the thought of taking it :( I think I will wait till next af to start taking it, I dont want to take it mid cycle xxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi lovely ones!

Hugs Cookie, you poor thing with the blimmin' witch playing you up like that! Bitchy witch, grrrr. Hopefully your pills will regulate things for you :) x

Karine, hope your Valentine's Day went with a bang :) Also hope you are feeling a bit happier x

Grey that's fab that they have given you the drugs again :) Glad some positive things are happening for you, go girl! x

Miss H, I am empathising with the travelling, bless you. I know the feeling that you want to cry on the train, I have actually done so before, the other commuters must have thought I was insane! Not long now honey, hang in there! Ha ha, forgetfulness, baby brain strikes again! I forgot to go to yoga tonight, doh! To be honest it probably wasn't a good idea anyway, I might have fainted mid-pose! 

AFM good news about travelling to work...I don't have to! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay! As of tomorrow I'm working from home until I finish for Mat leave :) Am so relieved, this means I can get up a little later, not be squashed against sweaty hot people's armpits hoping to get a seat at the next stop on the tube, not trip over on any more escalators (yes I have done this, I am so clumsy nowadays!) not have to rush around to get to work and now I'll be home and finished work at 5:31pm!! 

Feeling a bit better after a couple of days off. Had a nice lunch with OH today and just washed some baby clothes ready to pack in my hospital bag so that cheered me up. Now sat here chatting to you lot and watching Gok :) OH is out with the NCT boys, I'm going out with the girls next Tuesday. They're a really nice bunch, it's good to have some friends in the area now.

Anyway, night for now, hugs to you all xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Hi everyone! Hugs Karine, sometimes people just don't think, I'm sure I've been guilty of putting my foot in it in the past, hope I've not offended or pressurised anyone. Hang in there :)
> 
> Thanks all for the positivity about my photo! I'm feeling quite huge nowadays!
> 
> MissH, I was planning to finish at 35 weeks but that may come forward- had another faint spell on the tube this morning and ended up on the floor of the guards' office at Southwark! Embarrassing! Still, have had a nice relax at home :) and will be working from home tomorrow if I feel up to it. Blimmin blood pressure!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok! Loving the sound of the muffins MissH, I've been eating lots too! My sweet tooth has kicked in big time!
> 
> Have had a busy weekend. OH and I went to Kent on a last minute weekend away for our anniversary. Was really romantic and snowy! :) What have you all been up to?
> 
> Will check in again soon x

We all say things accidentally sometimes, we're only human :) Sorry you had a faint spell in the office, sounds scary! Hope your blood pressure behaves asap! Glad you had a lovely anniversary :D 



misshopefull said:


> :happydance: GreyGirl its sounding really positive! Hope you get the results your deserve soon :hugs:
> 
> Clara, if one more person tells me how massive I am, I will sit on them to prove how massive I am :haha: There is no way I could handle travelling on the tube when pregnant, I feel bad enough sitting down on the train! Maybe you could go to the doctor and see if you can get a sick note? I'm lucky I have loads of holiday so my maternity leave isn't starting until about a week before I'm due. Can't wait to finish now, only 3 more working days, my last day is next thursday :happydance:
> 
> Had a really long day, was up a few times in the night to use the toilet and from about 4 am I couldn't get back to sleep :growlmad: Baby was moving around like a disco dancer and I was really uncomfortable. Finally felt better at 5.30am but had to get up at 5.45am :growlmad: Was so tempted to phone in sick! I'm wondering if the baby was trying to turn because last time I saw the midwife it was in the breech position. Can't wait to see the midwife and find out!

Thanks, I hope so too! 
Can't believe you're finishing so soon! That's amazing! Glad you're getting holiday first so you can really make the most of it. Hope baby turns for you too and hope they stop keeping you up all night! 



Cookie_88 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> Grey!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So pleased to hear your fantastic news!!!!! Fx its not going to be too long til you shouting your BFP from the roof tops hunni!!!!
> 
> AFM - Af was due yesterday, and decided to show up on Saturday instead! Again not normal flow, but no spotting before this time :happydance: was sort of medium flow (sorry tmi) but she only decided to stick around for 2 days!! Completely gone but monday and not seen her since lol!! Nipples still extremely painful, DF brushed against me yesterday and i scared the life out of him with this massive yelp from the pain. I sat on the phone with my mum today just crying and told her about my messed up cycles etc... and she said i need to go to the dr to get some special pills or something?! She had to take them when she had a mc in the past and they basically stopped her periods for a few months and then they started up again normal !? So yea im feeling a bit pants atm but Ive got Adele blasting and im surrrounded by chocolate... and shortbread lol!
> 
> Hope everyones well!! Sending big :hugs: to you all
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Any news? Nips still sore? Hope you feel more yourself soon and sending :hugs: of encouragement. 



misshopefull said:


> I think I am due to see the midwife next Wed but I need to check my notes because my memory is getting worse :wacko:
> 
> Only two more days left to work :happydance: Can't believe it! So happy because the travelling is horrible and I am so exhausted and uncomfortable I could cry on the train home :cry: Don't know how I managed to work full time when pregnant with ds and leave when I was nearly 36 weeks!
> 
> :flower: x x x

Enjoy the last bit of work! That's amazing! Can't believe how quick that's come! :D 



Cookie_88 said:


> I went to the Dr today. Sat there crying for a bit (so embarrassed lol) and told her everything. She tried to get me on anti-depressants... erm no thanks doc :( but I got the pill. It's the combined pill? Not had that one before :( right now I just cry at the thought of taking it :( I think I will wait till next af to start taking it, I dont want to take it mid cycle xxxxxxx

Why do you have to take the pill? :hugs: Hope you're feeling better asap. 



Clara cluck said:


> Grey that's fab that they have given you the drugs again :) Glad some positive things are happening for you, go girl! x
> 
> AFM good news about travelling to work...I don't have to! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay! As of tomorrow I'm working from home until I finish for Mat leave :) Am so relieved, this means I can get up a little later, not be squashed against sweaty hot people's armpits hoping to get a seat at the next stop on the tube, not trip over on any more escalators (yes I have done this, I am so clumsy nowadays!) not have to rush around to get to work and now I'll be home and finished work at 5:31pm!!
> 
> Feeling a bit better after a couple of days off. Had a nice lunch with OH today and just washed some baby clothes ready to pack in my hospital bag so that cheered me up. Now sat here chatting to you lot and watching Gok :) OH is out with the NCT boys, I'm going out with the girls next Tuesday. They're a really nice bunch, it's good to have some friends in the area now.
> 
> Anyway, night for now, hugs to you all xxx

Thanks :D 
Glad you're feeling better after some time off. Can't believe you're packing a baby hospital bag! What do you put it in? 

AFM: I think my period FINALLY started today! I was on cycle day 60! That's 2 normal cycles squashed together - weird :S I also had to go to the emergency doctors in the middle of the night at around 3am this morning because my naval wound has red skin spreading outwards, is very tender and sore and there seems to be swelling under the skin. I'd phoned NHS direct and they got me to contact the emergency DR. They've got me some antibiotics and cream and so hopefully it'll start going down asap...I want to be fit and ready to start :sex: when I hopefully ovulate earlier this month! I haven't had any metformin side-affects yet, so that's good. Just need to get this sorted and keep up my no chocolate and more exercise (again)...gotta keep positive, I WILL be pregnant this year (hopefully)!

To bring a bit of cheer, thought I'd show a recent picture of my gorgeous boy. He's been SO good about the limited exercise I've been able to offer after my op and been my company while I've had 2 weeks of almost solitude. Life returns to normal tomorrow back at work, hope he doesn't miss me! 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/425031_10150562527903668_502553667_9185204_439147079_n.jpg


----------



## karine

awww grey, love your pup! what a sweetie! :happydance: on getting your period! 

missh and clara.. will say it again.. do not believe you both are so close to meeting the babas finally.. this is SO exciting!!!! another girl at work is pregnant now, don't know if it's something in the water, i must have some :winkwink: so anyways, she comes to my office and says to me "i have something to tell you, you must promise not to tell a soul" and tells me she's 6 weeks along and i got so excited i screamed out "congrats!!!!" thank god nobody was nearby to hear.. it is hard but at the same time i'm really, really happy for all you girls.. i know my time will come (i hope!)

cookie hunny :hugs:. hope the new pill smoothes things out for you and that you are feeling better! and adele is the best! that voice of hers is beyond great.. 

thanks everyone for the encouragement! fyi valentine's day was a mini-disaster, there was alot of traffic and we ended up getting home really late, the food we bought was sort of blah and we were so tired there was no sexy time sadly! but we made up for it the next day (doggydancing! :winkwink:) but don't think anything stuck this round, feel totally normal.. i have a feeling i ovulate at a completely different time than i think. hopefully the opks will help me there.

anyhoo off to see if i can invigle dh into some naughtiness! hope you all are great.. unsperminated girlies i hope you are both doing well and preggo girlies, i hope you both are resting up and comfy!

love and BIG :hug: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

karine said:


> awww grey, love your pup! what a sweetie! :happydance: on getting your period!
> 
> thanks everyone for the encouragement! fyi valentine's day was a mini-disaster, there was alot of traffic and we ended up getting home really late, the food we bought was sort of blah and we were so tired there was no sexy time sadly! but we made up for it the next day (doggydancing! :winkwink:) but don't think anything stuck this round, feel totally normal.. i have a feeling i ovulate at a completely different time than i think. hopefully the opks will help me there.
> 
> anyhoo off to see if i can invigle dh into some naughtiness! hope you all are great.. unsperminated girlies i hope you are both doing well and preggo girlies, i hope you both are resting up and comfy!
> 
> love and BIG :hug: !!!!!!!!!!

Thanks you, I think he's adorable :D Period almost over, so first temping since July is happening tomorrow :D 

Sorry no sexy time for valentines day! Rubbish! Glad you made up for it next day though ;) ;)


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi everyone! How are you all?

Grey your pup is so gorgeous!! I love greyhounds, in fact I love all dogs really. My parents have a lurcher, greyhounds have such lovely natures and this really shows through in her character :)

Karine, sorry you didn't get 'sexy time' on Valentines. If it is any consolation, I didn't either! Although we had a lovely weekend away :) 

Well, had my Birth Centre assessment today and I'm good to go. My BP behaved and was in the realms of normal, my iron levels, urine, bump size etc were also all normal too so that's good. All on track to use the birth pool in the Birth Centre, fingers crossed. Also, I have one week left at work! Woop! Mostly at home, I need to go in for one day to say bye, handover some stuff and pick up my bits and pieces. Can't believe I'll be a lady of leisure for a while then! Can't wait, will be nice to concentrate on littl'un's arrival. I have 2 baby showers and a bit of visiting to do so I won't be bored! Also we are having a new bathroom put in! The fun never stops round here!

What have you all been up to? Cookie, you still baking? Prepping, how are you? Grey, good luck with the temping, keeping my fingers crossed and blowing some baby dust over to you! 

Hope you are all well, will pop in again soon.

Love xx


----------



## karine

grey.. my period finished on sunday and i should be getting the opks soon.. have to start testing from friday i think.. bit anxious about that! how is the temping going hun?

clara.. glad everything is going well! you are so lucky to be on the home stretch and soon no work too, i'm jealous lol.. could do with a nice, long break from work right about now. hope you get to kick back and relax a bit before the baby comes :hugs: hey we're doing over the bath as well! i can't wait because we have white everywhere and we're changing to travertine, it's going to be so nice. 

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Ladies, hope your all well :flower:

Clara, are you on mat leave now? Hope your feeling better since you started working from home. Glad to hear bump is behaving itself and your on track for the birth you want. Fx it stays that way!

Karine, :happydance: for using the opks! I used mine early evening and didn't wee for about 4 hours before testing, not easy for somebody with a weak bladder [me :dohh:]

GreyGirl, lovely picture! I like the positive attitude, good luck with sticking to your healthy diet :flower:

Cookie, hope your feeling better now. If the pill is the right choice then try not to feel too upset about taking it :hugs: 

I finished work on Thursday :happydance: I'm on holiday until my mat leave starts in April :happydance: Feeling exhausted all the time so its a relief to be finished. I'm going to see the midwife tomorrow and I can't wait to find out how the baby is lying now!

:dust: x x x


----------



## GreyGirl

Can't believe you're so close Clara and MissH! Bet you're both going to enjoy being home, don't go too mad nesting! 

I've done my 1st 2 days of temping since July Karine, probably start testing a little after you. Kinda hopeful for this cycle, but we'll see! Still same weight but eating generally better, main thing is I can finally start exercising more after my op.


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies sorry I've been gone, heads all over the place. 

Grey - your pup is adorable. Love your positive attitude to this cycle. I've got all my crossables crossed for you my dear. Hope the temping and opks help and you get plenty of doggy dancing in :hugs: 

Clara & missh - I can't believe your starting your mat leave. Its gone so quick. Seems like only yesterday you were posting your bfps :happydance: enjoy resting up for a bit before your beautiful miracles arrive :hugs: 

Karine - hope the opks arrive soon and they help you pin point o. Again, got all my crossables crossed for you :hugs: 

Afm - where to begin lol. Started spotting last week, which is crazy as was only 2 weeks after last af. Confused the heck out of me so did a opk to see if it was o bleeding. Nope opk completely neg. So don't think i actually Oed this cycle. Had af cramps since the spotting but no af? Boobs huge and a bit sore but not as bad as they have been before. And sooooooo bloated. Been an emotional wreck but just trying to plod on :D 

Miss you all, will catch up properly when I can get on my laptop. 
Xxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, fx for this cycle :flower:

Cookie, I know you said you have done a opk but have you done a pregnancy test? Wish I could give you a big :hugs:

Saw the midwife yesterday and baby has changed to head down position. Having a c-section so it doesn't really matter but was just curious to know as I think I know exactly when they turned! Also she said the baby was measuring big, lovely! Other than that all is well.

I'm doing some more nesting today as ds is at nursery and I have a driving lesson later. 

Hope your all having a good day :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh missh glad mw appt went well :) and big baby too bless. I was 9:11 when u was born! My poor mother lol. And its surprising u didn't feel baby turn other crazy huh. 
Enjoy nesting hunni and good luck on ur driving lesson. 

Well I did a ic the day after spotting but did it in the afternoon. Thought I saw something when holding it up to the light but think it was just the indent lines. But I've ordered some more :D to be honest I don't think I'm preggy as don't feel it. Just so bloated and huge boobs. 
O
h well. hope everyones ok xxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks, I don't think I'm a natural driver but I will keep doing it as with two kids it will make my life much easier :thumbup:

If I was you I would be tempted to do another test with fmu. Bloated and sore boobs are signs of pregnancy. Savers do some really cheap tests as well. Sounds like your body is being a bit of a bitch recently! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

I don't think ill be needing that test now hun, brown spotting which made it to my underwear so i think its af. 9 days early might I add. And to top my shit day off, I've just found out that someone at work has told everyone about the mc and they have all been talking about me :cry: 

Aww stick at it hun, u will get there. I'd be lost without my car now. But I'm sire things will be easier with the kids when u can drive xxx


----------



## misshopefull

:hugs: Sorry to hear people have been talking about you. As hard as it is, don't let it get to you :hugs:

Are you sure its AF if its 9 days early? Can't believe how messed up your cycles are :growlmad: I think a few large glasses of wine are needed and lots of chocolate :winkwink: x x x


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello all!

Cookie that's awful that people are talking about you. How dare they? Tell them that if they keep it up, a fat lady called Clara will come and sit on them! Try to ignore them Hun, some people love to pore over other people's troubles, they'll move onto something else soon. Concentrate on whatever you happen to be doing :) :hugs:

MissH good on you with your driving! I remember learning, it can be quite scary at times! Even now when I haven't driven for a while I can get butterflies ;) Good luck, you'll be fab. Enjoy your nesting too! 

Karine the bathroom thing has been crazy so far and it's only been 3 days! So noisy and messy and we had no loo for much of today! Not good for 35 week preggy person.... Hope yours is going more smoothly, they've had to rip out our floor today too!

Greygirl how's the temping going now? Is your dog giving you lots of cuddles? I miss our dog, I'm off to my parents's for a few days soon so can catch up with her then. They're so lovely aren't they?! Well done you on your healthy eating too! Very inspiring :)

Well I did my last day of work today so am a free woman for a few weeks until chaos will reign I'm sure! Am sooooooo tired, glad I decided to finish now, definitely couldn't have managed another week. Want to start nesting but there's too much going on in our little flat. I want to clean everything within an inch of its life but it'll be just as dusty again next day :( I may actually have to move out for a few days as its quite stressful!

Apart from that I'm good. On countdown now waiting for little one. Anyway, going to go now as I'm so sleepy! OH is cooking me dinner bless his heart.

Will pop in soon

Hugs, baby dust and big old' butt plugs!!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls. I went on a giant rampage yesterday and asked a close friend to be honest with me and if anyone had said anything about me to her. She told me she had been told and told me who told her. I was so angry :cry: so I decided to confront her and she lied to my face saying she didn't tell anyone. If she had been honest and been sorry it would of been better but to lie to me just annoyed me even more. I told her I thought it was disgusting that something so personal is being spread round like a bit of dirty gossip :( she still denied it but spent the whole day sucking up to me... guilty conscience.... much! 

I enjoyed a few large glasses of wine though last night :D and have a rare Saturday off with Adam so we are heading to the zoo :happydance: 

Missh its deff af :( very very heavy and very very crampy. Was awake at 4 this morning as the cramps were so bad but it means I can start taking my pills. Let's hope this sorts it all out. 

Ooo Clara, sounds like you have a lot going on at home. can imagine its stressful though while your trying to nest. Fx u manage to get away for a few days and relax. It will be worth it when its all finished hunni. 

Missh, I remember one of my driving lessons. I was reversing round a corner and nearly run a old couple over with their dogs. I was so upset that I got out the car and stormed off up the street lol. Instructor had to get me back in the car. I'm sure you are doing fab tho hunni. 

Right off to the zoo. Take care ladies and enjoy your weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on being a free woman Clara! Hope this next phase goes well for you and you're holding your little one soon :D 

Cookie that's so harsh that people were talking about you, I'm glad you have a friend who's honest with you, shame on the other woman for lying though :( 

AFM: Been doing allright, lost 4lbs and feeling good :D Got an 'intimate' problem, but I'll hide it in a spoiler so if you don't want a 'tmi' post then you can skip delightfully ahead! 


Spoiler
After my op, it took 2 days to poo - I'm normally right on time, every day. Anyway, when I did it was hard and dry and hurt a little. I thought nothing of it and over the next few days all was well. Not long after starting to take metformin (I don't know if it's related) I started getting a little pain around the 'exit' and a little blood upon wiping. I've also had some sime little cuts around my perineum and even 1 on my inner labia (told you might be tmi!) and so I've been putting sudocrem on all areas, but it's been a few days now and I don't know if I should go the Dr or not. What do you think? Anyone had anything similar? It doesn't hurt all day any more (I was sore down there) but only a small stab when I poo and then it's gone. I'm obviously thinking the worse like cancer, but could it just be a haemorrhoid? Is there a better cream you'd recommend?


----------



## karine

grey.. :hugs: hope you feel better sweetie.. never experienced that but i do think you should go to the doc for sure! was thinking could it be constipation tho? :yipee: on the weight loss! i've been trying to lose some myself so that when i go on my vacay in may i won't have to suck anything in but it's not been going too well.. it's so hard to stick to the healthy stuff, isn't it?? made lasagne yesterday so after i finish the last of it for lunch today i will try my hardest to stick to the things that are good for me. and do my jillian michaels workout every day :bodyb: 

missh.. how long after using the opks did you get preggers? i know it happened for clara right away. don't think i'll be so lucky but using them makes me feel more confident. i started on saturday but no smiley yet.. rather excited tho.. i know what you mean about driving.. i'm terrified! but taking the bus with a baby is a definite no-no so we must be brave :) omg the four hour/no peeing thing is really hard! i have my tea really early so by 10 i get most of it out (tmi sorry). i've been testing at 2 pm and today we have a staff meeting from 1pm so i'm going to have to excuse myself to pee in my cup and dip, heehee :blush:

cookie, hunnie.. gosh af is so stupid. and such a beeyotch.. and ppl at your office too! don't know why women especially can't just mind their damned business! glad you let her have it tho.. sometimes you have to be a bitch just to let ppl know how they should behave around you in the future lol :gun: ppl can be so shitty.

clara.. so the countdown is on! SO exciting huh? soon you'll have your little bundle and your house will be shiny and new! gosh but the dust and messinesss is so annoying! our tiling guy cancelled on us so the bath is just bare concrete right now as dh demo-ed it himself because in trinidad every little bit of extra work for the workmen is alot more money from your pocket. hopefully this weekend it'll be done.. thankfully we have another bathroom to use in the mean time.

ok off to start working :sad2: hope everyone is doing great!

:hug: my lovelies


----------



## Clara cluck

Just a quickie, will reply properly tomorrow, just wanted to offer some 'intimate problem' advice ;) Grey it sounds like piles/hemmarhoids to me. I've been getting the same. It's v uncomfy! Try Anusol suppositories and creams, try to eat more fibre and maybe get some gentle laxatives like Senacot. Try not to strain when going to the loo. A doctor gave me a good tip once: it sounds mad but take a book in with you when tou need to go. Concentrate on reading and let your body do what it needs to when its ready. Dont rush! Give it a try, it helps me :)

Good luck hunni, hope it's better soon.

Nite for now, will check in properly tomorrow xx


----------



## karine

omg, just got my smiley!! so excited to get home now, lol!!


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine that's fab! Have a good evening!! ;) x


----------



## Mixedbag

Hi, this is Achelois' OH........dont be alarmed lol

She knows I wanted to post on here, after telling me about the support you gave her last year, and thank you......just wanted to be part of this side of her life and share it as a couple, despite the graphic detail lol. (yes, doggy works for me)

We went through a lot emotions since and are working things out, she will be popping back on here soon we hope (ifykwim) but she felt like she left in a sad place, but all is good, she is currenly away on a long business trip in Asia (10 weeks of 5 star hotels and dinners, lucky cow) and is back Easter weekend.

Anyhoo, just to say she hasnt forgotten about you all and internet access out there is not always great and some sites are banned etc. 

Take care ladies


----------



## Mixedbag

Mixedbag said:


> Hi, this is Achelois' OH........dont be alarmed lol
> 
> She knows I wanted to post on here, after telling me about the support you gave her last year, and thank you......just wanted to be part of this side of her life and share it as a couple, despite the graphic detail lol. (yes, doggy works for me)
> 
> We went through a lot emotions since and are working things out, she will be popping back on here soon we hope (ifykwim) but she felt like she left in a sad place, but all is good, she is currenly away on a long business trip in Asia (10 weeks of 5 star hotels and dinners, lucky cow) and is back Easter weekend.
> 
> Anyhoo, just to say she hasnt forgotten about you all and internet access out there is not always great and some sites are banned etc.
> 
> Take care ladies

ps.....good luck to all those currently expecting or recently given birth


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, hope your 'intimate' problem is improving. Sounds like piles :growlmad: If over the counter creams don't work then please go to the doctors :hugs:

Clara, :happydance: for mat leave! Hope your resting and nesting! Is the bathroom all finished?

Cookie, glad to hear you confronted the women, shame she lied! Hope its not making work too difficult :hugs: Your driving lesson story made me laugh! Both my lessons this week have ended up being cancelled so had a bit of a break from it. I have been studying for my theory which I'm finding easier than the practical! 

Karine, I used the opks for one cycle. Only got a smiley face once in that cycle and got my BFP the same month :happydance: Really hope they work for you. :happydance: for your smiley face! Hope you jumped your man :sex:

Mixedbag, thanks for the update and the good luck :thumbup:

Well I can honestly say I am not missing work! I am so tired and feel like there is so much pressure low down that walking isn't much fun :nope: Still got loads to get ready before the baby arrives but lack the energy to sort it! Me and the OH are planning to sort out a lot of stuff on sunday when ds is at his Grandads for the day. We recently went to Ikea and bought some storage units to put up on the wall so hopefully they will go up this weekend!

Hope your all well :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou for the update on Achelois mixedbag. I miss her very much. 

Karine :happydance: on smiley opk. BD BD BD BD BD. hope you catch it hun. 

Clara - hope your relaxing and not too stressed out atm :hugs: 

Grey - Mmmm... all i can think is ouchy! Hope your ok and your... little problem.... is clearing up hunni. 

Missh - glad the driving lesson story made you laugh! actually made me giggle now thinking of it again. 
Glad your enjoying relaxing and maybe its a silent blessing your lessons were cancelled so you can rest. I hated the theory side, I basically just scrapped a pass lol. 
Good luck with the nesting this weekend hunni. 

Afm... works been fine. I just carry on with this girl as if nothing happenes but shall never trust her again! Her loss hey. 
As for my stupid! Fucking! (sorry) body! Today I look pregnant I'm that bloated! But after starting af last Friday and had bleeding on and off since then today its as if af has just started again. I'm so low and so frustrated. My hormones are all over the place and I've just cried and cried tonight :cry: but im trying to stay positive and let these pills work. It's just like my body is torturing me tho. Feeling pants! :( 

But I hope you all have a lovely weekend. 
Love to you all my precious ladies :hugs: would be lost without you girls.... (cried just thinking about that.... damn hormones) xxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Big BIG :hugs: Cookie. I have to agree that your body is torturing you. Have you thought about going back to the doctors? I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Sorry you've been having such a crap time recently :hugs:

Try comfort eating, I have just had a cornflake cake, hazelnut yogurt and cadburys cream egg [already had one this morning :blush:] and its really cheered me up :thumbup:


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol missh I'm eating sooooooo much its crazy lol. Just can't stop myself Haha. 
Yea I will be going back to Dr if it continues but I need to give these pills a try first as they will just say I haven't given it time yet so who knows. 

Glad your all ok. Enjoy your naughty foods :) you totally deserve it xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for your help :) It stopped hurting to 'go' a few days after -before I got to chemist, but still get little cuts when wiping...could that still be piles even though doesn't hurt 'inside' anymore? 

In other news, FF says (with dotted line) that I ovulated on CD13!!! I don't know if i did or not, but if I did the drilling worked great, if I didn't then I'm yet to ovulate 10 days later and it didn't work so great...we'll see...

How are you all? Rushing off to work so haven't had chance to say hi to everyone individually, sorry!


----------



## karine

hi girlies!

great news about achelois, mixed bag :thumbup: 

cookie.. BIG :hugs: hunnie. wish i knew the perfect thing to say to make you feel better.. just know it will get better! :hugs:

grey.. hope u are well sweetie :hugs:

missh.. you lucked out the 1st time too?! gosh i should've forced dh to bd that day.. what happened was i got the smiley face on the tuesday but dh came home really sick with fever etc and we didn't get to bd till wednesday evening :cry: i was so torn up wednesday morning i cried buckets all the way to work, which traumatized dh quite a bit lol so he made sure to stick it to me when we got home, haha.. then thursday and friday he was away on a ship.

so i don't know if that one time was enough, if it was too late, i just don't know. i'm looking out very closely for any signs but none so far, just the usual stuff that comes before af which is due next week.

so if af comes it'll be on to the next cycle which i feel good about because i have plenty sticks left :happydance:

omg cadbury's cream eggs.. thanx for reminding me about those missh! now i will not be able to rest til i have about 3 in my possession. just love them! and i cannot eat just 1!

hope everyone has a great day today, will keep you all posted on any strangeness :)

XXX


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies! 

Grey I'm glad your... ahem... little problem has kinda cleared up. not sure if the little cuts are a prob, it could be from being a bit sensitive I guess but i dunno hun. 
:happydance: for ff picking up ov. Fx you got plenty of bding in hun :hugs: 

Karine - sorry your OH wasn't feeling well around your positive opk but who knows, it only takes once hey :hugs: fx for you hunni. 

Afm, I'm at a loss really. For the past 5/6 days I've had spotting or what not at some point in the day. Its very watery and like a creamy brown colour I guess. Sorry TMI, its mostly been a bit of blood in my fmu then a spot in the day but yesterday I didn't have it :happydance: I lasted all day at work with nothing and did a :happydance: with DF when I got home, just to go to the loo half hour later and find spotting again. Really confused. I've been moody and emotional. Still bloated and this has been going on for 10 days now lol. Did a ic this morning for some stupid reason... bfn of course. Just don't know what's going on and I'm so confused :( just wish someone had the answers for me 

Hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi ladies

Grey, glad you're feeling better :) I'm hoping my intimate prob clears up completely after LO is out! I guess it's one of those nice preggy side effects that just hang around... Oh well! Cool for the ovulation! Yay! Fingers crossed for you x

Cookie, sorry your body is confusing you :hugs: I hope it's just adjusting and will settle down soon honey. Hang in there sweetie x

Karine, damn hubby illness! Hope he's feeling better, maybe you caught the eggy anyway...you never know!

MissH, how you feeling? Loving the comfort eating! I keep telling myself it's cos LO is growing. She NEEDS Cadbury's mini eggs!!!

AFM aside from the mini egg munching, have been very busy, doing OH's accounts, buying bathroom tiles/paints/shower heads/taps etc etc. I've also been swimming, yoga-ing and lunching with NCT buddies :) I'm off to Devon tomorrow to stay with family til Monday which will be nice. I may actually get some rest! Too tempting to do stuff here at home with all the work going on. Bathroom is still not finished :( Can't wait til it is!

Little lady is wriggling lots still! She's head down so all is good although she measured a little small at my last MW appt. Weird cos I feel like a hippo! Just want to meet her now!

Had my first baby shower on Sunday at Mamas and Papas cafe on Regent St. Was so lovely! My friends were so generous, luckily I had help to carry it all home! Such cute little things :) 

Anyway, I think I'm rambling, quite tired and have to get up early to get train tomorrow so better say nite for now.

Love and baby dust xxx


----------



## karine

hi girlies :flower:

cookie.. so weird, this may sound totally stupid because i am so clueless but do you think you could be preggers?? if not i hope you start feeling better soon hun :hugs:

clara.. for someone who feels like a hippo you are quite active! that's great tho.. you should be able to bounce back to your pre-pregnancy size in no time :hugs:

afm, things are quite normal. the only difference this time is i've broken out, 3spots and counting. oh and some weird pains around my belly button area and my sides, they were particularly bad last night. it's so weird tho because for someone who analyses every symptom, i cannot for the life of me remember if i had these pains last cycle. but i'm inclined to believe i did :cry: oh and a sore throat the past 2 days which is now gone.

anyways whatever happens, there's always next cycle and i've still got 16 sticks :happydance: AND if either of us are sick next cycle, we will SUCK IT UP and do what needs to be done lol :haha:

ok later gals, hope everyone has a great day!

XX


----------



## Clara cluck

He he! I like it Karine 'suck it up and do what has to be done'! Made me chuckle :) Do you keep a symptom diary? May be helpful. I downloaded a period tracker app on my phone which let you put in symptoms for each day in your cycle. Good to look back on and compare. I remember having a mouth ulcer just before my BFP and feeling a little nauseous and sore nips. Also weirdly and massively thirsty one time in the middle of the night! Odd.

Anyway, am in Devon now being pampered by Mum. She's loving feeling Bean wriggling in my tummy and is so excited bless her. She's gone into mad baby shopping overdrive too. There's a huge bag of stuff here, goodness knows where we'll put it when I get home. We're going swimming this morning too so that'll be lovely :) Saw my 3 nieces yesterday too, they can't wait for their new cousin and are fascinated with the wiggly bump too. The youngest one, when my family were talking about whether Bean is definitely a girl or not said 'why can't she just pop out and tell us then go back in?' !!! Bless.

3 weeks to go til my dates say she's due! Eek!

Hope you're all well. Love, dust and crystal butt plugs ;) x


----------



## karine

LOL.. loving your niece's idea, clara.. kids say the funniest things, don't they? your holiday with your mum sounds lovely, always great to be pampered. it must be exciting to be buying and receiving all those cutesy baby things.. only 21 days!! seems like just yesterday you were ttc like me.. you and missh give me hope! :hugs:

hey i have a mouth ulcer too.. only time will tell, i guess. i wish i could start vomitting today :haha:

will keep you informed..

hugs to you and wiggly bean :)


----------



## karine

oh and the symptom diary has been started.. don't know why i didn't think about that before :dohh:


----------



## prepping

hiiii!!!!!! its been so long since i've been around. so so sorry but things have been crazy. i'll have to catch up on how you are all doing when i'm on my comp rather than phone. I just had to come check in! i've missed my spa ladies!

So i'm 17 weeks now... crazy, eh? and i'm doing quite wonderful. i havent had any major symptoms this whole time. no morning sickness or cravings -- just been tired. And that is getting a little better too. Gained about 6 lbs so far which i am happy about. not concerned about it being too little as i eat constantly. the tummy is starting to poke out so i've been on the hunt for new work shirts that dont make it obvious. the styles out there are great for that! whole bunch of flowy shirts and i've found a couple attractive maternity shirts too. as for feeling anything as of yet.... i *think* i have. theres been a couple flutterings like if a bug brushes its wings against you.

Otherwise everything is just dandy. DH says that my patience is limited but thats the only difference he's noticed. he has been great too!

oops! gotta go! will check in soon - promise!


----------



## karine

hey prepping!! :hugs:

great to know you are happy and healthy :)

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

hey Prepping!! Great to hear your doing so well and not suffering too badly. First feelings how exciting :happydance:

Clara - Sounds like you and bump are being pampered, too right!! Cant believe you've only got 3 weeks left!! Thats flown by and seems like only yesterday you were announcing your BFP!!! Enjoy being spoilt rotten and relaxing. Hope the bathroom etc... is all finished soon so you can finish off your nesting!!

Karine - Loving the symptoms diary idea! Loving your positive attitude!! Just think, if you dont get that BFP this month you get to POAS lots with your remaining OPKs :happydance: But FX you wont need them as you get that nice BFP! 

Afm - Blah.... Where to start! As you all know I've been feeling pretty crappy recently and suffering with a few problems, and the spotting is still going on... 2 weeks after AF started. Today at work I felt so sick and ended up on the brink of passing out! Been getting really strong cramps and pains and just feeling unwell and hacked off too lol. Went to the Dr.... AGAIN :( and I have been told to stop taking the pills straight away as he thinks thats whats making me feel so ill. He said that I need to leave it 3-4 weeks to see if things improve and if not then I need to go back and be put on a small dose of anti-depressants :cry: He said that studys have shown it can help out a messed up body... and that he thinks that I am depressed and instead of crying it out its coming out like that :( so yeah.... feeling pants but lets see if my body will correct itself so I dont have to take the stupid anit-depressants....

Hugs to you all!!! And glad your all having a better time of it than me lol xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry things are so rubbish Cookie :( :hugs: Glad all your pregger ladies are doing well, can't believe how fast it's going! 

afm: As I thought, cd13 was too good to be true. FF has moved it to cd19 and then today decided it hasn't found ovulation at all. I had a virtually positive opk yesterday and OH has been really cooperative this month with :sex:, so hopefully last night did it! Had a big dip today, so hopefully that's my pre ovulation dip and that I'll ovulate today :D


----------



## misshopefull

Wow, feel like I have missed loads this week!

GreyGirl, its all sounding really postive :happydance: I will be keeping everything crossed for you :baby:

Cookie, big :hugs: I'm glad you went back to the doctors. I hope everything sorts itself out ASAP. Keep positive, eat chocolate and drink wine! 

Karine, I think your still in with a chance! When I got my BFP I had loads of spots which didn't go until I was 12 weeks pregnant :growlmad: Also had a cold. When is the witch due? I am still addicted to cadburys cream eggs and cadburys easter cakes. I have no self control! 

Clara, sounds like your having a lovely start to your mat leave [apart from the bathroom!] Hope your getting plenty of rest :sleep:

Prepping!!! :happydance: Welcome back! Sounds like your having a great pregnancy so far. Are you going to find out the gender? Its lovely to hear from you :hugs:

Well only 4 weeks to go :happydance: C-Section booked for the 12th April :baby: Saw the midwife this week and she said the baby is measuring quite big. I asked her what the estimated weight would be at the moment and she said 6lb 110z :wacko: DS was 8lb 11oz but he was 10 days overdue but she thinks this baby will be around the same size!

I am starting to struggle now as I am having loads of aches and pains low down. Feel like I have been riding a bike for weeks and everything is aching and sore :growlmad: Even turning over in the night hurts :growlmad:

Still got lots to sort out at home but DS and OH have been poorly on and off for weeks. OH has just been signed off work for a week because he can't shake this viral thing he has :nope: 

DS keeps putting his finger in my belly button and telling me the baby is going to come out of there :haha: He talks about the baby loads and seems to be really excited about having a sister [even though we don't know the sex, ds and my niece are insisting its a girl!] 

Big :hugs: for my lovely ladies :flower: x


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow, so close now! Hope you don't get too uncomfortable and the c-section goes smoothly :) 

Well, I got a +opk today after 2 days of 'almost' positives...and we had :sex: this morning, not only that, but we've had :sex: FIVE times in the last TEN days - unheard of! I think the op has taken the pressure off and hubbie has been a breeze to get into bed, loving it :) ;) I'm hoping we caught the egg this time and all the :spermy: do their job :D


----------



## karine

awww cookie, so sorry you're not feeling well hun :hugs: at least you are off the meds now tho and your body can now heal as you said. hope you get better soon!

YAY for all the :spermy:, grey!! hope you are blessed this time! :dust: to you across the miles hunnie! FX

missh.. how wonderful! april 12th is right around the corner! hope you feel better soon too :hugs: rest up, mama! well af is due on tuesday.. got 2 more spots.. could be all the junk i'm eating too so trying not to read too much into anything! late last night dh woke up and caught me stuffing my face in front the fridge and asked am i preg? also yesterday felt like a cold was coming on but the feeling soon passed. and thursday i got winded walking one block. but all these things can be so easily explained away and i've been thru so many months of feeling this is it, i'm fully expecting red next week and not stressing at all, will just roll with it :)

but FX all the same :)

hope everyone's having a fab weekend :hug:


----------



## misshopefull

:happydance: GreyGirl, it sounds like you have been busy :winkwink: I am keeping everything crossed for you! Really hope you will be posting your BFP soon.

Karine, I am keeping everything crossed for you as well! How long are you going to wait before testing? Tuesday is nearly here! 

I would love to see you both get you BFPs this month so I am sending loads of baby dust to you both x x x

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## karine

thanks missh :)

will test maybe wednesday/thursday.. but i have a yucky feeling it won't be necessary because i think af may arrive on schedule.. all the little things that gave me a little hope have started disappearing.. mouth sores are gone, spots are going, fluey feelings are gone.. will keep you all informed :) :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Fx Karine :hugs: The day before I got my BFP I would of put money on af turning up because of how I felt so you never know!

:witch: stay away!


----------



## GreyGirl

Fingers crossed for your testing Karine!!! :D 

I'm pretty sure I ovulated! I have had more :sex: closer to O than any other cycle, so if we don't do it this month....

I also had a talk with DH last night, he's been a LOT easier to get in bed and I asked him why...he said that he 'wants' it more than ever and has realised it could be a now or never thing and finally feels fully 'ready' for a baby :) I think he's also realised that if I don't get pregnant 'soon' then it'll be ivf and that's not only expensive, but a long and hard process :S I hope this is our month, but if it's not, hopefully he'll continue to be an easy lay ;) :)


----------



## karine

thanks girls :hugs:

missh.. let's hope i'm as lucky as you were!

grey.. :dust: FX this is your month! how many dpo are you? and have you been symptom spotting? i tried really hard not to but it's almost impossible. 

will keep you all informed on how things progress.. having some minor cramps right now (and last night too) so i think she'll soon be here. told dh last night that this cycle he'd better not get sick or tired and if he does he's sleeping outside on the porch :growlmad: all my symptoms have gone except the bitchiness, i find myself being extra bitchy these days and it's like i can't help it :shrug:

love to all and :hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

Karine I was getting cramps the day before I got my BFP which was why I was so sure the witch was on her way! Fx for you :hugs:

GreyGirl, I am so please your DH is fully on board with the ttc. I really hope this is your month :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Wow this thread has an exciting feel to it atm :happydance: 

Clara & missh are sooooooo close to meeting their little babies now :happydance: 

Karine, your 2ww is almost up. I'm really hoping this is it for you. I'm really hoping you and grey can be bump buddies. :hugs: 

Grey, that's fab news OH is fully on board. How exciting that you deff O'ed. I really have a good feeling for you hunni :hugs: 

I've spoken with Achelois. She's doing good, currently away on a business trip but has said she will be dropping in soon to say hi. She sends her love and misses everyone. Oh and she said butt plugs and doggy dancing :happydance: 

Afm - not much to report. Had to go buy new bras as my boobs have decided to grow and stay bigger.... I'm 23.... better late than never hay lol. Feeling much much much better now thank god :D did an opk the other day when due to o and was neg so dunno what's going on but I'm feeling better and that's what I'm focusing on :D 

Sorry I've been such a downer recently. Thanks for all your support, I'm back now :D :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

Wow lots of exciting stuff has happened on here since I ducked out for a few days! 

Prepping! So lovely to see you pop back in, glad all is well with you and the little one. Bit jealous of your lack of morning sickness...;)

Karine and Grey, all sounding positive! Crossing everything for your BFPs very soon :)

Cookie, sounds like you're a little more settled and happy. Bigger boobies! Woop woop! Glad to hear Acelois is ok, look forward to seeing her pop up on here again soon :)

MissH, getting close! Your c section is on my neice's birthday-the one who said 'can't the baby pop out and tell us whether it's a boy or girl?'! I think she'd like my baby robe born then too, who knows, I may. E late and she'll get her wish!

AFM, had a lovely stay in Devon with my family, OH came down on Sunday and we travelled back together yesterday. Our flat stinks of paint and wood filler which is making me feel yuk! Cannot wait til this work on the flat is finished so I can clean properly and make everything ready. Have been feeling very tired and my back/pelvis aches a lot making it hard to sleep and bend down. I've had a few braxton hicks and my boobies are starting to get sore and occasionally have shooting pains. I guess everything is getting ready! 

After 2 baby showers and the visit with mum, plus a couple of recent deliveries, we almost have everything we need. Just nappies, changing mat and changing bag to get now (we're going to use washables so just emailed the lady who sells the washable nappies. Unfortunately it's not as easy as buying them off the shelf!) Our flat is FULL of stuff, so as well as cleaning we'll be making space and sending old stuff to charity shops in the coming days...!

Anyway, better get back to it. Love, butt plugs, baby dust and a wriggle from Bean to all of you lovely ladies. I'll check in soon xxx


----------



## karine

hello peeps :)

cookie! so glad you're feeling better hunnie! i tested around the time i was supposed to ov as well but got nothing too, turns out it happened a few days after i thought. so maybe keep testing? :hugs:

clara.. how exciting and cool that your body is starting to prepare itself! we women are amazing aren't we? :) 

missh.. cramps are starting now :( it feels so much like af tho, so i don't know, think i'm out again. nothing happened yesterday except 2 new spots and another mouth sore. but since my cycle is between 26-28 days af can appear anytime between now and friday, so not getting excited yet :shrug: i just know that :witch: is coming, i can feel it.

opks here i come again!


----------



## karine

just an update, :witch: came on last night, at first i thought it was maybe implantation bleeding because for a few hours it was watery pinkish and cramps were light, but it got a bit more regular over the night.

but it's ok, i had a feeling when we dtd the day after my smiley face came that it was too late. this cycle we will try harder to catch that eggy. the spots and sores fooled me tho :growlmad: guess my hormones were just out of whack this cycle.

hope everyone is well :flower:

xx,k.


----------



## misshopefull

Karine big :hugs: Really sorry she got you :growlmad: Hope your enjoying some treats, chocolate and wine would be my choice :winkwink: 

Cookie, glad to hear that you are back but no need to be sorry for having a hard time. This is a support thread :hugs: I can't wait to buy new bras after the baby arrives, mine are disgusting but I can't be bothered with bra shopping at the moment :nope:

Clara, I hope the work on your flat is finished. I know all about wanting to clean and tidy! I have stuff to do in everyroom! There are things everywhere and it looks like mothercare exploded in my bedroom :haha: On Wednesday my bedroom looked lovely, yesterday OH went into the loft and got loads of things out there is mess everywhere :growlmad: Hoping to get a lot sorted at the weekend.

Walking now is really hard, everything aches! Got loads to do this afternoon while DS is at pre-school but I seem to be stuck to the sofa. . .

Hope your all having a good day :flower:


----------



## karine

thanks missh :) the end is near, hun!

last night dh bought me 12 cream eggs (only had 2 :blush:)and tonight i will definitely be indulging in some wine. it really helps get you out of any funk, doesn't it? was a bit depressed after af came but now i'm just rearing to go again. every cycle gets me more jaded tho. don't know how ppl do this for years and years! thank god for booze :wine:

:hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies, been checking in but not had a chance to reply but will now I'm chilling in the sun with my dragon :) 

Clara - so pleased to hear you had a nice relaxing time in devon. Shame about the fumagated flat when you got home but hope its all done soon. And all organised too :happydance: just waiting on beanie now and not too long to go :happydance: 

Karine - :( sorry stupid witch got you :( but enjoy those cream eggs and wine! I agree, praise the lord for booze :happydance: then opk time :happydance: 

Missh - god you sounds a busy bee. How annoying that you tidy up just for others to mess it up again. That gets right on my (o)(o)s :D enjoy the rest while you can hun, especially as its getting more uncomfortable moving, enjoy being friends with the sofa :) 

Grey - hope the witch stays away from you hun :hugs: 

Afm - I think I just ov'ed. Had ewcm on wed so did a opk and was positive on Thursday. Dtd on wed night but who knows. Just wanting to know when to expect af really so I'm guessing in approx 2 weeks, which means a 5 week cycle this time lol. And as for my (o)(o)s ! DF is loving them, I'm finally getting used to them as its sooooooo noticeable lol. Just want them to stay so I can go buy lots of new bras lol. 

Hope your all well and have a lovely weekend ,xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on the O cookie :D 

How's everyone doing? 
I'm 1/2 way through the 2ww now...no symptoms yet, but had something rather large distracting me - WE'RE BUYING A HOUSE! We had an offer accepted on our first house on Monday and so if everything goes well, we'll be moving out of the student accommodation we settled in when we got married, and have a real family home. So excited! I know there's so much to do still though :S


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg grey! :happydance: I'm sooooooo excited for you. Fx all runs smooth for you. What a awsome distraction for you :D Fx the remainder of the 2ww flies by with a lovely BFP to top everything off :) 

I'm in the 2ww. Not really thinking about it tbh but had a few pinches in tummy and a few cramps earlier but whatever lol. 

Hope everyone's enjoying this beautiful weather xxxxx


----------



## karine

hoorah cookie! you're back on the crazy wagon! FX :hugs:

congrats on the new house, grey! you must be so excited :hugs: and FX for you too!

well if my cycle goes like the last one i should O on sunday.. have to start testing on thursday but i'm a bit confused.. clearblue says to dtd the day you get the positive and the day after.. but i'm reading that it's advised to dtd the day before getting a positive. and i also read it isn't a good idea to dtd every day for sperm count reasons. so which one is it, the day before, day of O or both??? :shrug: obviously the day after thing didn't work for me last cycle..

think i must be reading too much and now my brain is muddled! help, spa girls!!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey karine. If it was me I'd Dtd as opk started getting darker, so if u think o due Sunday do Fri sat n Sunday? I dunno lol. Hope that helps. 

Yes I'm back on the crazy wagon :happydance: just going with the flow though :D someone at work asked if I was preggo yesterday cos of my boobs lol. But just watched hollyoaks and a girl on there was having a mc and I was just hysterical :( bloody annoying but I'm ok :D xxx


----------



## karine

thanks cookie.. will take your advice and get in as much bding as possible. if it's meant to happen it will, don't know why i'm feeling so frantic all of a sudden!

:hugs: , buttplugs and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww hunni. :hugs: ttc turns us in to crazy ladies lol. Just relax and enjoy it hun. 
Fx for you hunni :hugs: 

I've just woken up with the hugest spot on the back of my neck, gross I no sorry, but its horrible, luckily Im not tying up my hair today lol. The weather is beautiful today and I'm off to my mums for a nice day out :D 

Hope your all ok. Love and butt plugs xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, cream eggs are my chocolate of choice :thumbup: I've had 2 today :blush: When we were ttc we dtd nearly everyday after the witch had left! I would do it everyday for the few days before you expect the smiley face and for the few days afterwards. I also made OH take zinc tablets the month we conceived and we used pre-seed that month :thumbup: Fx for you :hugs:

Cookie, I'm excited for you to be in the 2ww! Will be keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you've had a good day with your mum.

GreyGirl, congratulations on your new house! Thats really exciting and the perfect distraction! I hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much, i'm keeping everything crossed for you as well.

Clara, how are you feeling? Can't believe we're nearly at our due dates!

I went to see the midwife today, it was my last appointment as I have my pre-op next week and my c-section the week after! She said the baby is still measuring big and she thinks they are lying back in the breech position! She also guessed that I am having a boy which worried me because I am convinced this is a girl! I wish I could have a look inside to find out :haha:

I'm loving the weather but I have hardly anything that fits me as all of my maternity stuff is warm winter clothes. I will be wearing the same 2 tops for the next few weeks!

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine :flower:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello lovely stick peeing brigade!

There's a nice happy positive feel to this thread at the moment :)

Grey! Congrats on the new house! How exciting :)

Cookie, sorry to hear about the spot! Bummer. At least you can hide it with your hair. My skin seems to be changing back to its pre-pregnant state, i.e. Greasier and a bit spotty! I have one on my lip-not so easy to hide! Keeping my fingers crossed for you in your 2ww!!

Karine, have to say I'm more into mini eggs myself but if creme eggs are doing it for you then go girl! Wish I could share the wine...;) Hope you catch your eggy this month!

MissH, I can't believe we're so close either! I can relate to the clothes dilemma too. Most of my stuff is wintery. I did relent a couple of weeks ago and bought something slightly more summery but it was only £15 from H&M and I reckon I can wear it after too :)

Well am just waiting really. We're still putting finishing touches to our home, bought carpet today for the hall. Have been really tired today, had a little sleep this afternoon. Mind you I woke up starving hungry at 5 am this morning and had to eat before getting back to bed! Feel a bit crampy and tearful do you never know, LO could be on her way. Saw MW on Monday and she was 3/5 engaged so heading in the right direction :)

Anyway, love, butt plugs and baby dust to all. Am pooped so going to bed (again) soon, nite xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Missh & Clara OMG! cant believe its like 2weeks for you both know, and Clara maybe sooner :happydance: 

Missh - Aww big baby bless :D and I bet its annoying not having a selection of clothes to wear :( 
Still can't believe you stayed team yellow all the way through. I would of cracked lol. But not long til you find out now :happydance: 

Clara - how annoying a spot on your lip :( yes Im lucky its hidden behind my hair lol. Ooooooooo your place is almost finished now. Hope everything is as you want it before LO arrives. Make sure you rest up hun, although I did giggle at the 5am snacking lol. 

Enjoy the weather peeps, back to work for me today :( xxx


----------



## karine

hi girlies,

thanks for all the advice :flower:

cookie, im having the same problem with spots and not even in the tww yet! FX for you too :hugs:

missh, bding starts today! i had 2 cream eggs last night and felt so guilty after because im trying to firm up my belly area.. all the working out i did earlier went right down the drain!

clara.. saw the mini eggs at the market yesterday but i thought they looked so small so i went with the bigger one instead lol.. unbelievable that you are 1 week away from being a mummy :happydance: and missh is right behind you.. the much-anticipated spa babies will soon be here, how exciting!

have a fab day, girlies! 

xx


----------



## misshopefull

Karine I ate 2 cream eggs this morning and after my lunch I had a chocolate cornflake cake :blush: Don't worrry about firming up your tummy because hopefully it will be getting much bigger soon :winkwink:

Clara, I had to get up at 6am this morning to eat! Had a huge bowl of porridge with honey and raisins :thumbup:

Cookie, hope your day at work was ok :flower:

Well I found a beach tunic top I had forgotten about which fits over my bump really well. It made my day! :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

I lurve creme eggs! I want, I want! 

I don't know quite what to say, or how to say it...my husband thought it was an April fools day joke! But I have something to say...


Spoiler
I'm pregnant! I took a test yesterday and it was either a really faint positive or an evap line...but today I tested with 2 internet cheapies - both pink - and a clearblue and it says I'm 1-2 weeks! I can't believe I've got a :bfp: after all this time, and it would have been 2 years tomorrow that I had my first bfp...I'm really excited and equally nervous in case it doesn't last, as my period is due tomorrow...but I'm hoping this is finally it! 

This is the one yesterday - a screen tilter!
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080486.jpg

These are the cheapies from this morning with fmu - still a little bit of screen tilters!
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080499.jpg

I didn't trust them, so used my last clear blue...
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080497.jpg

And one all together, just to make sure! 
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080498.jpg

I really don't know what to do with myself, I obviously really want this pregnancy to go all the way, but I'm so nervous! Currently also on :cloud9: as well :D Thanks all...I couldn't have got here without you :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey grey grey! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Omg congratulations hun! I had a feeling about you! That's why I checked in today for an update check. 
Omg hun so thrilled for you. 

Stick beanie stick! Eeeeeek :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Aaaaaagh! Oh my god! Greygirl that's fantastic!!! I'm so pleased for you! That's amazing news. I echo Cookie's 'stick beanie stick'!! yay! This news just made my eyes well up :)

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you Cookie and Clara, so kind of you :D I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it! I'm just so nervous it'll go, but trying to enjoy today, and then tomorrow...etc :) 

How are you both doing?


----------



## Cookie_88

Awww stick beanie stick! This news is the highlight of my weekend :happydance: eeek hunni you did it :happydance: 

Me I'm ok. Been super bitch on a rampage for the past 4 days. Had some slight cramping on and off, some pinching near my arm pits... which we have named pinchy pits lol. Have sooooooo many spots and sooooooo much cm, sorry TMI, but I feel so wet down there, its lotioney and goes from white then goes kinda ew? What was your cm like hun? If you don't mind me asking lol sorry :) 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Awww stick beanie stick! This news is the highlight of my weekend :happydance: eeek hunni you did it :happydance:
> 
> Me I'm ok. Been super bitch on a rampage for the past 4 days. Had some slight cramping on and off, some pinching near my arm pits... which we have named pinchy pits lol. Have sooooooo many spots and sooooooo much cm, sorry TMI, but I feel so wet down there, its lotioney and goes from white then goes kinda ew? What was your cm like hun? If you don't mind me asking lol sorry :)
> 
> Xxxxxxxx

I really hope it sticks too! 

I've not really had any signs to be honest, but it is still 1 day before af due anyway...so perhaps a little early? I've had some quite bad acid in the week, slightly sore boobs, but nothing massive - which does worry me a little. My cm was only really around for O day...the metformin is drying me up badly! Sorry can't help!


----------



## Cookie_88

Awww hunni you got that BFP! And all my crossables are crossed for you hunni xxxxx
Try not to worry and enjoy it, before you no it you might get the morning sickness :D 

Hmm... I just dunno what's going on with me. Not even sure when af due for me lol, mid - end of next week I think :D but we shall see. 

Ahhhh I still can't believe we have another SPA lady with a beanie on board :happydance: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG I am so happy for you GreyGirl! That is fantastic news :cloud9: Stick little bean stick! Keeping everything crossed that you have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Cookie, I had so many spots leading up to my BFP, it was none stop spots until I was 12 weeks pregnant! Fx :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Awww hunni you got that BFP! And all my crossables are crossed for you hunni xxxxx
> Try not to worry and enjoy it, before you no it you might get the morning sickness :D
> 
> Hmm... I just dunno what's going on with me. Not even sure when af due for me lol, mid - end of next week I think :D but we shall see.
> 
> Ahhhh I still can't believe we have another SPA lady with a beanie on board :happydance: :happydance: xxxx

I know! It hasn't sunk in yet! I hope you have a :bfp: too when you do test :D 



misshopefull said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG I am so happy for you GreyGirl! That is fantastic news :cloud9: Stick little bean stick! Keeping everything crossed that you have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:
> 
> Cookie, I had so many spots leading up to my BFP, it was none stop spots until I was 12 weeks pregnant! Fx :hugs:

Thank you :D I hope this baby sticks!!! :baby:

My avatar pretty much describes how I'm feeling right now, I am feeling mostly positive, with just hints of nervousness...but then you'll all relate to that! 

I did another test today and was happy to see it was noticeably darker and more obvious...so I'm hoping it's a good sign, and my temp stayed high. My period is due today, so that's one hurdle crossed off! I'm planning to buy 2 more clearblue digital tests, and text next week and week after...so hopefully it will go from 1-2, to 2-3, to 4+ and I'll hopefully feel encouraged that my hcg levels are rising :) 

My test from today...
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080502.jpg

Enough about me, how is everyone else doing!?


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey I love that darker BFP :happydance: so chuffed for you sweetie. And I'm sure its only gonna get darker and darker. 

Afm, I woke up with 2 extra spots today..... On my leg! :rofl: checked to see if it was a rash but only the 2! I've never had them on my leg before tho lol. But I did a ic this morning and could see the indent line but no colour Haha. So bfn. I don't think I'm gonna get one this month but I'm ok as wasn't really trying. Only Dtd once and that was day before I did the opk that was positive lol. 

Hope your all well. I'm at work with a banging headache :( depressed cos its sunny outside lol xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

GreyGirl said:


> Thank you Cookie and Clara, so kind of you :D I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it! I'm just so nervous it'll go, but trying to enjoy today, and then tomorrow...etc :)
> 
> How are you both doing?

Hi Grey, I'm good thanks. 3 days til b-day...eek! Feeling rather tired, heavy and achy plus a wee bit nervous about the 'big event' but I guess this is all normal!

How are you? Has it sunk in yet?! Still can't believe it, it's so exciting! Try to relax and enjoy :)

Cookie, keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you too! Weirdly I have a spot on my leg too! Really odd as I never get them there either. We must be spot twins! (just been watching Friends where Joey has the hand twin!! Hilarious!)

Anyway. Off for a sleep, so tired after a sunny walk to the park with my parents and a big lunch!

See you all soon xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yay spot twins! Loves it Haha. Nice walk in the sun with you family sounds lush. Hope you had fun and your resting up now hun 

I think af is coming. Crampy and more intense so not surprised really. Lol. 

Hope all is well with you all. Xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs: Cookie xx Hope its not the witch xx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, great lines! Have you worked out your due date? So happy for you :flower:

Cookie, I hope its not the witch :growlmad: :hugs:

Clara, OMG 2 days to your due date :happydance: Hope your getting plenty of rest :sleep: I think the not knowing when things will start makes the nerves worse! When I was pregnant with DS I hated leaving the house the nearer to my due date I got! I was 10 days over due so it a long couple of weeks and I was MASSIVE!

Ive got my pre-op on Thursday and I'm hoping I might get a scan as the midwife thinks the baby is big and breech! I am very uncomfortable and I have this bruised feeling next to my belly button which is really sore :growlmad: 

I'm getting nervous about my c-section but I am so happy to know I won't be going past the 12th April :happydance:

Hope your all having a lovely day. DS is at MILs today so I am enjoying some rest :flower:


----------



## karine

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cannot believe so much has happened in the past few days!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

CONGRATS GREY!!!!!! i'm so happy for you mama, you're making me tear up :flower: will say a prayer for you that everything goes well.. stick, baby, stick! how are you feeling today?! 

cookie, any news? hope :witch: stays away! FX!

clara and missh.. hope you both are resting up and as comfy as possible! all this happiness in spaland.. i love it! been gorging on cream eggs.. we bought a dozen and dh says they're too sweet for him so i've got them all to myself.. haha! no flat tummy for me anytime soon :)

love to all :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> GreyGirl, great lines! Have you worked out your due date? So happy for you :flower:
> 
> Cookie, I hope its not the witch :growlmad: :hugs:
> 
> Clara, OMG 2 days to your due date :happydance: Hope your getting plenty of rest :sleep: I think the not knowing when things will start makes the nerves worse! When I was pregnant with DS I hated leaving the house the nearer to my due date I got! I was 10 days over due so it a long couple of weeks and I was MASSIVE!
> 
> Ive got my pre-op on Thursday and I'm hoping I might get a scan as the midwife thinks the baby is big and breech! I am very uncomfortable and I have this bruised feeling next to my belly button which is really sore :growlmad:
> 
> I'm getting nervous about my c-section but I am so happy to know I won't be going past the 12th April :happydance:
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely day. DS is at MILs today so I am enjoying some rest :flower:

Hi MissH, I feel the same, we just went for a short walk to the shops and it took me ages! So achy and big and heavy now, just want to cry!! So hope I don't go overdue. Ah bless you about being nervous about c-section. I'm sure you'll be fine however I'm nervous too so I know how you feel to some extent.

Yep I'm trying to rest but sleep has become rather difficult as I can only sleep on my side and cruelly, that's the position my pelvis hurts the worst :( Sleeping on my back is a no-no, makes me feel awful, like I'll pass out. Not to mention getting up to pee every half hour or so! I'm done now. Scared or not, I'm ready to meet Beanie! I've been having sneaky afternoon naps to catch up though ;) Hope you get some rest today too xx

Hi Karine! How are you? Am hoping some of this baby dust rubs off on you and cookie now! You're right, things are getting exciting :) I just ate a bag of mini eggs to cheer myself up...! x


----------



## Cookie_88

I love the vibes coming from the thread atm. Just to think in the next week - 9 days we will have our first spa babies :happydance: 

Missh, hope the pre-op goes well and you get another glimpse of beanie :D enjoy ds being at the mils and rest up. 

Clara! Your due in TWO DAYS! Hope beanie doesnt decide to stay longer. Bet your both nervous but just think it will all be worth it hey :happydance: 

Karine! Hope your enjoying the cream eggs! I have to agree, they are a little too sweet for me too but doesn't stop me demolishing them lol. 

Afm, surprisingly after I typed my earlier msg I went to the loo as felt af was here for sure but nada.... Just thick creamy cm again sorry TMI lol. Cramps have also vanished so I dunno. Will just have to see what happens I guess. Xxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, half my bump is made up of chocolate :haha: Today I have eaten half an easter egg :blush:

Cookie, I am keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away! Any idea when she is actually due? 

Clara, I am up by 1 am every night to pee, then at least another 2 times :growlmad: I sleep on my side but sometimes the baby kicks me in the side until I turn onto my other side! I am so ready to meet this :baby:

I slept loads this morning because I was so tired. No pre-school this week for DS so yesterday was a long tiring day. He is going through the 'why?' phase so it is non stop talking! He also wants me to play on the floor a lot and it is very uncomfortable. Its just me and DS tomorrow so I have made sure I have done nothing today! Heaven :cloud9:


----------



## misshopefull

Clara, I have just been comparing my bump with yours and I am massive! No wonder people have asked me if its twins :haha:


----------



## Clara cluck

misshopefull said:


> Clara, I have just been comparing my bump with yours and I am massive! No wonder people have asked me if its twins :haha:

Haha! No, I just need to update my picture! I'm about your size too! Will try to get on my laptop later and change it :) You look lovely!!


----------



## karine

cookie.. FX hunnie :flower: keep us posted!

clara.. i'm hoping for some too :) did all i could this cycle so we'll see. just a couple more days of discomfort sweetie.. stay strong! :hugs:

missh.. gosh i don't know how you do it, i think you're supermum.. just reading your post made me feel tired lol.. and i want 3! :shrug:

xx


----------



## karine

missh just seeing your piccie, love it! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooooooo missh I love your piccy. Just think it will be a lot smaller soon :D cute bump :D 

Afm, af cramps have returned but still no af. Had a funny moment earlier at work. Was putting spex away out back where are tea and snacks area is and suddenly felt a bit sicky from this smell.... It was haribo :rofl: but still convinced its af so not thinking anything of it lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## karine

cookie.. any news? :flower:


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Ooooooooo missh I love your piccy. Just think it will be a lot smaller soon :D cute bump :D
> 
> Afm, af cramps have returned but still no af. Had a funny moment earlier at work. Was putting spex away out back where are tea and snacks area is and suddenly felt a bit sicky from this smell.... It was haribo :rofl: but still convinced its af so not thinking anything of it lol.
> 
> Xxxx

Fingers Xed this means something :) xx


----------



## Clara cluck

There you go, avatar now showing me at just over 38 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. Hope your all well. 

Woke up at 4am with af cramps, bad enough to wake me so went to the loo expecting to see witch but nothing, so popped in a tampon (sorry TMI) and went back to bed. Woke up 7 and expected af for sure but nada? So did a ic but bfn! Lol. 

So I keep getting cramps but no af? Normally only get cramps an hour before af so not sure what's going on? 

How's everyone doing today? Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara I love the new pic! So close now hun :happydance: beautiful bump xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

How many days past O are you Cookie?

Loving the baby bumps!!! 

I've got my appointment with the DR booked for next Tuesday at 3...I'm keeping things crossed this is it...I'm trying to get the balance between cautious and optimistic!


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, stay positive. Sending you loads of sticky baby dust :dust:

Cookie, hopefully no news is good news if the witch hasn't arrived! Lots of dust for you as well :dust:

Clara, you look great! Such a cute bump and I love the dress. 

Karine, DS thinks he is superman thanks to a dressing up costume my mum has just bought him! I think I need to try and find a superwoman one for heavily pregnant women, it might give me some energy :haha:


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey sending lots of positive vibes your way! :hugs: 

Missh - loves the story about your DS being superman, but literally giggled my butt off at the superwoman prego size lol. Hope your resting up. 

Grey, I don't really know where I am lol. Think I'm due af anytime from now to like Friday so not sure really lol. Will see what happens I guess but seriously surprised af not here yet but I'm sure it will be here by the end of the day xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

You never know, could get a :bfp: that takes you by surprise like mine did! fx'd for you :dust: :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun we shall see, but not holding my breath. 
Still no af? Had a little backache earlier with cramps but they both just come and go so I dunno. 
Also, on the drive home from my mums I suddenly felt really sick, not like I would be sick but nauseous. But again had a big lunch so prob that lol. 
Come on af, stop playing games and show your face already lol 

How's you feeling hunni? Xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks hun we shall see, but not holding my breath.
> Still no af? Had a little backache earlier with cramps but they both just come and go so I dunno.
> Also, on the drive home from my mums I suddenly felt really sick, not like I would be sick but nauseous. But again had a big lunch so prob that lol.
> Come on af, stop playing games and show your face already lol
> 
> How's you feeling hunni? Xxxx

Tis weird as you have more pregnancy symptoms than me! I've had no cramps, or sickness yet. Only tiredness, sore boobs and hunger. I hope I get some more or I'll start to worry :S


----------



## Cookie_88

Hunni, I don't think these are pregnancy symptoms and remember everyone is different. My body is still a bit messed up from the pills etc. I'm 100% sure I'm not pregnant its just witch messing about. 

Please don't worry, your beanie is sticky cxxx


----------



## karine

clara.. loving your pic! i'm thinking about myself like that and it seems like such an impossibility! hope you are well hun :hugs:

missh.. i love how you and clara are so preggers yet you've both managed to stay fit and active.. hope i can be like that! :hugs:

cookie.. as you said, it could very well be af being a jackass but all the same.. FXFXFXFXFX!!!!!!!!! :hugs: was stalking this thread all day waiting on news from you! 

grey.. :happydance: on your first appointment! today i was remembering how you used to say it'll never happen and i thought, i must say to you.. "i told you so!!!" :haha: haha! so happy for you.. beanie is sticky, don't you worry hunnie :hugs:

afm, absolutely nothing to report.. i swear this cycle if af comes i will pull out every last hair on my head! just the usual ovulation things so far, this tww is driving me nutso, wish i could sleep for the next 2 weeks. poor dh thinks we dtd on all the right days so for sure i'm pregnant.. lol. if only it were that easy, right?

:dust: to cookie (just you and me now, chick) and BIG :hug: to everyone else!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine :hugs: still nada to report lol. 
Just me and you girl so let's do this :happydance: 
Bless your OH, let's hope his positive attitude leads to a nice BFP for you both. Have you ov'd now then? Lol. 

Think I will do a ic tomoro if af still isn't here lol.... Bfn waiting to happen tho lol xxx. 

Just wanna say thanks to all you girls for always. Being here and sharing your amazing storys of life with us xxx butt plugs xxx


----------



## karine

cookie.. FX for us both! 

and ditto.. don't know what i'd do without you girls :hugs: it's great to have ppl who understand and care about you! 

XX


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw you girls are so lovely :) Cookie, Karine, I want you to get your BFPs so much! Big bundles of baby dust :dust: for you both xx

Grey, good luck at your appointment although I'm sure you wont need it! Still thrilled for you and the little bean :) xx

MissH, hope you're feeling ok and those nerves aren't getting the better of you xx

AFM ... Due date today!!!!! Aaagh how did that happen?! A few crampy niggles but nothing much else. Symptoms seem to come and go- like being in my 2ww all over again! Seeing the doc today for my 40 week appointment so will update later.

Love hugs butt plugs and :dust: to my beautiful SPA girls xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh Clara :happydance: :happydance: can't believe its your due date, seems like only yesterday you were posting your BFP! Good luck at your appt today and let us know how you get on 
:happydance:

Afm.... No af and a bfn lol. Bloody annoying. Bored of waiting on the stupid witch. I know she's coming but just hurry up already! Lol. Xxxx


----------



## karine

clara.. good luck hunnie!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be so excited!!!! how time flies, eh?

love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Any update yet Clara? Hope all went well xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi

All is ok with bubba, head down, engaged and strong heartbeat but I may have a UTI :( Not sure what this means for labour but as its bank Hol weekend I won't have the lab results for ages :( So may have to go to the maternity wing at the weekend and get it treated. I have been peeing a lot but was guessing this is normal? It's all a bit confusing really! Will keep you posted! Am so tired, have been in and out of bed all day! Such a lazebag!


Hope you're ok. Hope that witch is staying away xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara, hope its not an infection :( stupid bank holiday delaying your results too :( :hugs: 
Fab news that baby is in the right place and hb nice and strong. It's exciting to think any time now she will be here :happydance: 
Your not a lazebag, your due to give birth any time soon and your tired. Rest up and try not to worry hunni. :hugs: 

Still no sign of af... Gettin a bit fed up now tho lol. Just hurry up and show your face already witch lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

I have my fingers crossed for you hunni! Witch leave the lovely Cookie alone or I'll beat you black and blue! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol thanks Clara. This is like a 5 week cycle now but my ic tests are the 10mui ones so if I was gonna get a BFP I'm sure I'd have it by now. So just waiting on witchy witch lol xxxx


----------



## karine

clara.. :thumbup: on baby doing well! i hope whatever it is that you have clears up fast hunnie :hugs: and you'll do a fantastic job! can't wait for you to have your babe in arms :)

cookie.. anything new to report? :witch: better stay away from you or i'll beat her with her broomstick :haha:

:hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol karine, nothing to report I'm afraid. Still no af and yet another bfn :rofl: 
Boobs sore at the sides, feel bruised if that makes sense but that's it. Cramps come and go but still no bloody witch.... Trying not to think about it to much tho lol. 

How are you doing? Where about are you in your cycle xxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie, think i may be about 4-5 dpo, no symptoms really, last night was having some juice and i had this really strong metallic taste in my mouth, asked dh to taste the juice and he thought it tasted fine. it only lasted a minute tho and hasn't come back since. not getting excited at all because last cycle i broke out so bad, i thought for sure i was preggo and it turned out to be just :witch: messing with me lol.

fx you get some good news soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooooooo fx for you hunni. Metalic taste sounds good :D 
Sending lots of baby dust your way hunni. Hope this months is it for you xxx :hugs: xxx 

Yea I'm just waiting waiting and more waiting xxxx


----------



## karine

i feel your pain, this is the worst part! i'd just like to know and get on with it!

:dust::dust: to you too hun..


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea exactly hun lol. It's like hurry up and let us get on with it already :D 
It's just weird cos one min I feel like af is here or just about to come then it passes and then I feel like its not coming. But cramping again now so we shall see lol. 

What you up to today? Xxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, I am keeping everything crossed for you. I remember the frustration of wondering whats going on but try and stay positive. I did feel like the witch was coming for me the day before my BFP so I would say no news is good news :hugs:

Karine, try and keep busy and forget about the 2ww [I know easier said than done!] but there is no reason why you wouldn't get a BFP soon. With 2 SPA babies about to be born we're due a few more BFPs!

Clara, how are you feeling? Good news about everything but the UTI :growlmad: Have you got a date to be induced if things to start on their own?

Had my pre-op yesterday, was at the hospital for 3 and a half hours! Only had a five minute chat with the doctor and a five minute chat with the midwife! They couldn't even tell what position the baby was in :growlmad: Can't believe its less than a week until baby is born. I'm nervous but ready!

Hope your all having a good day :flower:


----------



## karine

cookie.. well it's a public hol today so i'm just chilling at home.. dh had to work and we've got a guy tiling our bath right now so i'm supervising lol. was just having some grape juice and the strange taste came back but i noticed it's just there for the first few sips i take.. wish it would stay longer, lol! so i'm thinking it must be just another weird thing on the list of weird things that happens before af.. :growlmad:

missh! geez, i thought those kinds of things happened only in trinidad (the 3 hour wait only to get 10 minutes of attention, i mean).. health care here sucks unless you can pay for it. but yay! in less than a week you'll be a mummy again! your oh and son must be so excited too :winkwink: FX everything goes smoothly for you hunnie :hugs: 

i'm trying to keep myself occupied but i've nothing much to do and a baby story is all there is to watch on tv so far :shrug:

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine and Cookie I'm rooting for you both! I keep checking in for news! Metallic taste sounds good Karine! Witch STAY AWAY!! 

MissH I bet you're excited! Wish I knew when this little one was coming!! Sorry you had to wait so long, blimmin' hospitals :( 

Well we went to the hospital today as I'm peeing so often and there's some irritation there, also I've been SO tired (but any of these could be late Preggo symptoms which is why I've not been to docs before). After what the doc said yesterday I decided to go in, they tested my urine again and still nasties in there so I'm on antibios :( Oh well, I'd rather get it treated if there's a little bug in there. Dont want to feel really rough for when labour starts. I'm now drinking gallons of water and cranberry juice! also urine infections seem to set off Braxton Hicks with me so would rather not keep thinking 'are these contractions?' when they're not!!

How you doing Grey?

Hope you're all well, will check in later xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooooooo missh :hugs: id go mental if I was stuck at the hospital for so long, just to be seen for 10mins. Hope all is ok though hun. But how exciting to think that in less than a week you will have your LO in your arms :) sooo excited for you xxxx 

Clara - sorry to hear the infection is still there but hopefully the anti-biotics will kick in and make you feel better. Hope the braxton hicks pass and you get to meet your LO soon :hugs: 

Karine - enjoy the public holiday. Metalic taste again, that's a good sign hunni. Hope this turns in to a nice BFP for you hunni :hugs: 

Afm, I went out to see my parents earlier so just incase popped a tampon in (sorry TMI) and got home just now and had some brown cm on it so I think af is finally deciding to show her ugly face lol. So by morning she should be here :D sad but actually ok :happydance: 

Grey, how you doing sweetie. Hope all is ok with you my dear xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie, hope your ok :hugs:

Karine, hope your had a good day chilling and supervising. Thats my kind of day!

Clara, glad you got something to treat the infection, hope you feel better tomorrow :flower:

I am on some kind of tidying/cleaning mission! Think OH has had enough of be barking orders at him!!


----------



## karine

thanks for the encouragement gals :)

ohh, sorry about the infection clara.. i'm sure you'll soon be all better tho :hugs: rest up as much as you can, spa baby no. 1 is on the way!!

missh.. yep had an okay day, missed dh alot tho, hate when we have a long weekend and he's away but he'll soon be home :happydance: and hey! you need to rest too! don't overwork yourself!

cookie.. sorry hun :hugs: but maybe it could be ib.. don't give up hope yet! here i am telling you to not give up and i've sort of done it myself.. well not given up but i'm not allowing myself to think for even a minute that i might get that :bfp:

just trying not to think about it! watching one born every minute isn't helping tho, lol.. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. Hope your all ok. 

Quick update from me. Woke up this morning feeling utter pants. Cramping and back ache and leg ache. 
Went to the toilet where I've now welcomed witch lol. Stupid af. But she's here and its the first normal af I've had so I'm happy :happydance: 
Only down side for today is I ache and feel ill and about to head out on a 7 mile walk with ny family then staying in a caravan tonight.... Bleugh lol. 

Hope all you ladies are ok and enjoying your long weekend. 
Karine, I know what you mean hun, hang in there hunni, you might just get a nice surprise at the end of it xxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Hope you've felt ok today Cookie :hugs: Sorry the witch got you but stay positive and eat loads of chocolate!!! :hugs: x x


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs: Cookie. Damned witch, I'm going to beat her little pointy hat off xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry the witch came - but glad it was a 'normal' one, that's positive thinking for you :) 

Hi everyone :waves: Hope you're all doing well :) 

I still can't believe it, my main symptom is being absolutely shattered! If I don't get a nap, I'm unable to function...normally I can survive on not much sleep...feels weird! Liking not being sick, but kinds still worried it means I'm not going to make it all the way...trying to stay positive though :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Grey, my friend is about 28 weeks now and had no morning sickness if that helps to put your mind at rest. It's not necessarily a good thing to be sicky! (in fact I'd not recommend it!) I was very tired at the beginning too :) Bless you! Try to relax hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Clara cluck said:


> Grey, my friend is about 28 weeks now and had no morning sickness if that helps to put your mind at rest. It's not necessarily a good thing to be sicky! (in fact I'd not recommend it!) I was very tired at the beginning too :) Bless you! Try to relax hunni :hugs: xx

Thank you :) I'm hoping I'm one of the lucky ones...it's not that I want to be/feel sick (I HATE it!) but it's such a well-known symptom and I didn't get it with my ectopic, it might help me feel more positive this is it. 
How are you feeling? :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Am feeling ok. Bit achy and getting a few BHs here and there. Nothing concrete yet though!

Hang in there, I know the first few weeks are scary but I'm sure you'll be fine hunni. Try to enjoy and relax. Relaxing is probably the best thing you can do for bubba :) xx


----------



## misshopefull

GreyGirl, my friend has been pregnant twice and both times she has felt great. She didn't even get heartburn to the end of her second pregnancy, lucky girl! I would enjoy the lack of morning sickness now because it might kick in later! When will you get a scan? Hopefully that will put your mind a rest a bit :hugs:

Clara, its getting exciting! Not long now :happydance: Have you been given a date for induction? :baby:

Me, please can somebody take the easter egg away from me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clara cluck

Haha MissH! I know what you mean! Chocolate is definitely addictive!

I have an obstetrician appointment booked for Friday 13th..hmm not the best date, blimmin bank holiday! My MW appts are usually Mondays too, I don't want to wait that long though! I'm guessing the obs may do a sweep if madam's not made an appearance by then. You nay have your little one before me! 

Right, off to walk to Ally Pally farmers market this morning. Hopefully all this walking will shake her up and give get the idea she'd quite like to move out...

Have a Happy Easter everyone xx


----------



## prepping

Hi girls! OMG Some huge things happening in here right now! 

Clara & missh, it's GO time now eh? I'm so excited for you two! Getting to meet your little bundles soon! 

Grey! Huge massive swooping congrats!!!! Super duper sticky dust to you! And Clara's right - relaxing is the best thing you can do right now. I didn't have a bit of morning sickness this whole time. My only symptom was being tired for the first 3 months. Faith. :)

Karine and cookie, your times are coming. I know it in the depths of my cockles. (that's in the heart, right?)

All good here! We have a little boy coming! DH is thrilled to have his little hockey star. And babe didn't leave anything to the imagination in showing us he was a boy. He's also measuring a week ahead (I'm close to 21 weeks now)... So that may just be because I'm not exactly petite at close to 6foot.... Or maybe I unwittingly ovulated close to a week before I thought I did even though I was generally a 28-dayer (cookie and karine, have hope.)

Now to the point of actually showing so that's neat. Always fun each day to play the game of "what in my closet will still fit?". And he's certainly learned how to make it known that he's there - feel little kicks and vibrations pretty often. What's weird is how it seems to happen overnight that he has a big growth spurt. My mind can't keep up with the image I see in the mirror. :p

Love and hugs to you all! I look forward to the updates!


(hmmmm.... Maybe it's time to take down my Christmas pup avatar....)


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi prepping! So good to hear from you, glad all is well :) Congratulations on your little boy! Its so nice to start feeling little movements isn't it?! Yep maybe you should update your avatar witha scan pic ;)

Eek the SPA thread's really exciting now hey?! 

Wonder when the first baby will arrive....!

C xx


----------



## prepping

I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Walk that baby of yours out! :) 
I'll work on getting a pic together... We'll be getting ready to go see family for Easter today so maybe that's a good time. Although right now I probably look more chubby than I do preggo. Ah well!


----------



## karine

hi everyone :flower:

grey and prepping. :happydance: on everything going so well for you both!

prepping.. we've missed you hun! congrats on your little mister :hugs:

grey.. so you're one of the lucky ones eh? don't stress sweetie, i just know you've got a sticky bean.. i feel it in the depths of my cockles :winkwink: (love that prepping)

clara and missh.. no babas yet?! soon tho! life is going to totally change for you both, am really excited for you :hugs: 

missh, i'm having the same egg addiction! bought 6 recently and ate all before dh could get any.. so i've decided i just won't buy any more.. will not go to the shops at all lol.

cookie :hugs: hope you feel better by now. sadly i think i'm also going to be seeing af soon.. i checked back my symptom diary from last cycle and everything is pretty much exactly like last cycle :cry: so i'm really down today but at least i'm getting it out of my system early so i'll be prepared. bloody stupid witch.

on a brighter note i'll be able to work on my abs so that when i go on my beach vacay next month i won't have to be sucking anything in :winkwink:

love to all and happy belated easter!

missh and clara i hope you have some great news for me when i pop back on :)

xx k.


----------



## misshopefull

Karine, don't count yourself out yet! Enjoy lots of chocolate and stay positive :hugs:

Prepping, can't believe your past the 20 week mark already! Congratulations on expecting a boy :baby: Sounds like your having a good pregnancy :happydance:

Clara, hope your feeling ok. Being overdue is frustrating :growlmad: :sex: is meant to be good for getting things started :winkwink:

GreyGirl, keep thinking positive thoughts :hugs:

Cookie, how are your feeling? 

I am really tired today and I'm getting more nervous as time goes on! OH keeps telling me I'll be fine which is driving me mad! Most of all I can't believe that this time next week I will have a new baby :happydance:

Hope you all had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine, as MissH says, hang in there, af symptoms are often the same as pg and it ain't over til she arrives. And then there's next month! :)

MissH, yes, quite frustrated now! Not really up for DTD as water infection is still hanging around so it's not that appealing but maybe we'll, er, take the plunge soon!! I am sure you'll be ok hunni, try to enjoy your last few days and relax if you can. At least oyu know your little one will be here soon! I may still be waiting when you're holding your baby!

Cookie :hugs: hope all is ok with you hunni. 

Prepping, yep, been doing a lot of walking! I did an hour of yoga this morning too :)

Grey, hope all is well and you are feeling good :)

I've updated my pic to one OH took this morning after my yoga session. About ready to pop I think!

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Keep the moving going girls and your babies will be here in no time! ;) 

Just had my appointment with the Dr. She told me to come off Metformin straight away - today! I'm worried cos I don't want my weight to go back up and I have also heard that it can help prevent miscarriage when taken up to 12 weeks...but I can't take it any more :( 
Also, I feel like I'm having to fight to get the early scan I need. They're telling me I might not get a scan til 10 weeks - I almost died at 7weeks last time from ectopic! The midwife also doesn't normally see you until 10weeks, I had to recount my story to the receptionist and get her to call the midwife tonight and talk about me so I'm not left waiting - argh! I don't want to have to be in agony if it's ectopic before they listen to me again...I shouldn't be having to fight again like last time!


----------



## prepping

Grey, I hope that you're able to get things straightened out effectively soon. The extra stress doesn't help any! 

Clara, heck of a bumpity bump you have! Too awesome. Any niggles today?

Missh, your DH is right -- everything will be fine. You're a strong woman and you have yourself a strong baby. Can't believe it's less than a week though. So exciting!

Karine, Where are you going for vaca?? I'll live vicariously through you. :)

Cookie, hope you're doing well! :hug:

All good here on the most part... Sucky thing is that I'm sick. Throat hurts and head hurts. And all I have is lemon, tea, and some Tylenol. Bugger. 
Baby is good. Kicking away. Getting bigger. Thumbs up.


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies, sorry I've been mia, had some time off work and haven't bloody stopped lol. 

Missh, try not to worry hun, you can do this and you will be holding your little baby before you know it :hugs: can't believe your so close now :happydance: 

Clara - your new pic is beautiful but you do look like your about to burst! Lol. Can't believe LO is being stubborn and not coming out yet. Good luck beautiful lady, hope she gets a wiggle on xxx :hugs: 

Karine - chin up chicken, your not out till the witchy witch shows. If she does show then you and me will attack next cycle hey sweetie :hugs: xxx 

Grey - sorry to hear your drs were being so not understanding. Glad you fought them and hope you get an earlier scan. Relax hunni and enjoy it, you will be fine sweetie :hugs: xxx 

Prepping - Congrates on your little boy. sorry to hear your not feeling well :( rest up hun. Can't believe your so far along already. It goes so bloody quick watching others go through it but bet it drags for you guys lol xxxx 

Afm - I've had just over a week off work but haven't stopped. Back to work tomorrow :( 
Witch is almost gone and then the fun can begin :happydance: 

Butt plugs xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad baby doing well Prepping, love your new avatar too :) 

Hey Cookie, glad af nearly gone and you can get busy! ;)

I phoned the hospital and they listened to me! I told them GP wouldn't refer me unless I had extreme pain and I said I really didn't want to have that again and wanted to make sure baby was in the right place so I didn't lose another tube...they listened :D got a scan next Tuesday @ 1.45pm so I'll be 6+1 :D


----------



## prepping

Cookie, hope you had an enjoyable time off work -- even if it was super busy. :) sometimes I'm surprised about being half way there too... It's gone fast and slow for us. Pretty sure the next 4 months will speed by though.

Grey, so glad you were able to get your test scheduled so that your mind can be eased! I'm amazed that they can see anything at 6 weeks so that's neat. I went for my first ultrasound at 8 weeks and it was just the size of a peanut. Now you can breathe a little easier at least. 

Still feeling cruddy. Taking the day off to rest - of course I'll be preparing my taxes so it'll be a day of work anyway. But at least I'm able to lounge while doing it. 
Feel a lot better today just because our fuzzball (Birman cat) came home after being gone close to two days. I know it isnt a big deal for most cats out there to be gone for long periods of time... But he's a bit of an idiot. :p He's only allowed out on a harness because he's far too takeable and he has a tendency of getting locked in garages for days at a time when he's loose. We're a little too fond of the brat so I had knots in my stomach all day. But he came home late last night very dusty, very hungry, and very lovey -- so he had to have been trapped in a garage again I think.
Lesson to take away from this: if I get this upset over a cat, how on earth will I react the first time my teenager is gone overnight without telling me. It'll take everything to stop me from calling for him outdoors and putting posters up. LoL Teenagers will come when you shake a bag of treats, right?


----------



## misshopefull

Just a quickie to say I'm going into hospital tomorrow at 8am to wait for my c-section! Feeling nervous and excited :wacko: Will update you all as soon as I can :baby:


----------



## Clara cluck

Ooooooh good luck MissH! You will be absolutely fine! I'm quite jealous as you're going to meet your little one tomorrow! Good luck hunni although you don't need it I'm sure :) Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping, so sorry to hear you're feeling rough. :hugs: I hope you feel much better soon x

Grey, that's fab that you got them to listen! Well done, I'm so glad as now you can have your mind put to rest.

X


----------



## prepping

Rest up missh! You and baby will be great. So darn exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies!

I am back......!!!! Just wondered how you are all doing and looks like I am just in time! MissH all the very best with your new arrival!!!
Clara - not long now sweetie.......... SO excited for you. and Prepping & Grey!!!!! WOW! This thread really is lucky! Congratulations to you both!

Me - I have just got back from Asia. With work have travelled to Hong Kong, Beijing, Singapore, Bangkok and Tokyo - totalling 11.5 weeks! So been busy with work. OH and I are working on making us happier than we ever been which is fantastic. I cant tell you how happy I am right now. On top of that I have recently been promoted and did a lot of BD last weekend - at the right time - so could be back in the game?!??

Cookie & Karine - come on girls - we need to make this thread the luckiest thread on here!!

MissH and Clara - keep us posted! We want photos!

Just so you all know - I have been popping in and keeping myself posted and I am SO sorry I havent posted. Just wanted to be back in the game thats all - hope you all understand.

Love you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

missh.. yay!!! baby on the way!!! so exciting, can't wait for an update hun! GL :hugs:

clara.. your turn next hunnie!! :hugs:

grey.. hope everything is progressing nicely with beanie and the scan goes well so you can have some peace of mind :hugs:

cookie.. yes we will attack the next cycle with a vengeance! just hope dh is here, he's got a big overseas job coming up so FX it isn't during my fertile time!

prepping.. hope you're better today hun.. can't believe you're so far along!

thanks for all the kind words, you all are really the best :) think i'm out of my funk now.. just waiting for af to show. 

xx, k


----------



## karine

hi achelois! :flower: so glad you're back on and in the game :happydance: it's me, you and cookie now hunnie!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. 

Achelois :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm sooooooooo pleased your back and things are so great for you. I've missed you :( but your back now :happydance: <3 

Missh - hope everything has gone well and your now enjoying snuggles with your new arrival :hugs: can't wait for your update x

Clara - hope your well my dear. You've not popped in today so I wonder if your LO has arrived? That would be awsome if yours and missh's babies arrived together. If not hope your all ok. 

Prepping - sorry to hear your not feeling well. Hope your all better soon and beanie is doing well :hugs: 

Grey - hope your ok. So pleased the hospital listened and you got your early scan :happydance: hopefully once you see peanut growing strong you will feel better. Big :hugs: xx 

Karine - pleased to hear your feeling better now hun. You never know, af might not show :hugs: but we will hit it next month hey if not :happydance: 

Afm, back to work today after 8 days off.... Bleugh! Was ok but pleased to be home now lol. Realised BD time is end of next week and I'm away from DF Monday night, wed night and Thursday night :( sucky. But I think its about Fri or sat fertile time so I dunno lol. 

Can't wait for the updates ladies and did I mention ACHELOIS! :happydance: your back! :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi lovelies!

Unfortunately no baby Bean here for me today :( I just made and ate a HOT Thai green curry to try and tempt her out! Am seeing the obstetrician tomorrow too, I'm guessing they'll do a sweep.. Will let you know how it goes, eek!

Achelois!!! Hello! So good to see you back hunni! Sounds like you've been on a few adventures :) I'll be following you, Cookie and Karine avidly even once my naughty stubborn little Beanie arrives ;)

Prepping hope you're starting to feel better x

Cookie, yuk, going back to work is always sucky after time off but I find once you're there an hour or so it gets better. Hang in there sweetie. Hope you and DF manage to get some BDing in on time x

Grey, hope you're well x

Karine, hope AF still hasn't arrived x

MissH I hope you're not too sore and are holding a beautiful little beanie bundle in your arms! :) xx

I'm off to bed soon, am knackered today, hopefully my body's telling me to sleep to get ready for the big event ;) I already had a 2 hour 'nap'!! :blush:

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooooooo Clara. I was just telling DF about all you girlies and said I thought maybe your little girlie is making her way out today too.... But obviously not lol. 
Hope all the napping and rest is your body gearing up for labour. Will be watching closely for updates sweetie. Hope she doesnt keep you waiting too much longer :hugs: 

Omg just thought, does she have a name yet? Lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks Cookie x

We have a selection of 4 (top secret!) possible first names but we'll decide when we eventually meet her! I can tell you that her middle name will be Jennifer after my lovely Auntie in Australia who is still recovering from her aneurism :)

Will let you know ASAP!

Nite sweetie! Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara love the middle name. That's lovely after your aunty. Hope she's on the way to getting better. 
Ooooooooo can't wait for your birth update and can't wait to hear from missh too :happydance: 

Hope you are all well. Back to work today Woooooo.... Not lol. 
Butt plugs xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls
Great to be back and at such an exciting time.......... SPA really is a lucky thread! The little hitch hikers are nearing the end of their journey with their mummys and about to join us on the thread! I cant wait for the updates and pictures ladies as well as all the gory details!

Karine / Cookie - ladies its our mission to join the others so that we can change threads again to something like "PBA Post Babies Anonymous" or something... 

Would be so lovely to arrange a meet if we could?! Especially as we all have a common discussion we enjoy and evidently soooo much to talk about! 

Just a quick question - post ovulation if you are pg what consistency is CM supposed to be / are you supposed to have any? just wondering ;-)

Love you all girls xxxxxx

Ps - keeping my fingers crossed Clara and MissH dont have a bad time of it and get to meet their little ones soon if they havent already!


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg A I was thinking about the meet last night. Would be awsome to arrange it :happydance: 
I seriously can't explain how happy I am that your back with us :happydance: 

As for the cm question, obviously I don't know lol. But is it different from other months before af? If so its a fab sign :D when is af due for you hunni? Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

OMFG!!! I am so pleased to be back too hunni and we deffo should arrange that meet!

Erm.... due AF on 23rd.... you? Not sure if different from other months - havent really taken that much notice recently but I think so...... so excited! xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi Ladies!

Hmmm, the CM question, not sure. I know it's egg-whitey before and during ovulation but I think it just starts to dry up towards AF. Hard to remember, I feel like I've been pregnant forever! 

I'd love a meet up, may have my hands full for a bit in the near future though...!

Had a 'stretch and sweep' today with the obstretrician. I'm 1-2 cm dilated so she could get her finger in there and touch the baby's head! Was a bit uncomfortable but I tried to hang in there as long as possible as she said the longer you can stand it, the more chance there is of it working. Just before she did it, she had to take my blood pressure. Whilst talking about why they do inductions. She mentioned that going too overdue puts the baby at more risk of stillbirth. I got so upset! I think my hormones are up the spout currently, I'm such a wally! So consequently my BP went through the roof! Anyway, OH was lovely and held my hand while it was all happening. I think he's going to be a great birth partner :)

So, if this doesn't work, I'm booked for induction on Wednesday 18th April. I do not want this to happen as it means my lovely birth centre birth with the pool and the ball and the wandering around won't happen as you have to be hooked up to monitors :( I am so disappointed although I now have a date to work towards.... I have been out to get Clary sage oil (meant to bring on contractions) and have booked reflexology for tomorrow. OH and I plan to DTD tonight too, and I have lost count of all the spicy food I am eating! Please little Bean, come out! Me and the other SPAs want to see you.

Please send labour dust!

I am sending baby dust to all of you too! :dust: 

Love and butt plugs to all xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Achelois said:


> Hi girls
> Great to be back and at such an exciting time.......... SPA really is a lucky thread! The little hitch hikers are nearing the end of their journey with their mummys and about to join us on the thread! I cant wait for the updates and pictures ladies as well as all the gory details!
> 
> Karine / Cookie - ladies its our mission to join the others so that we can change threads again to something like "PBA Post Babies Anonymous" or something...
> 
> Would be so lovely to arrange a meet if we could?! Especially as we all have a common discussion we enjoy and evidently soooo much to talk about!
> 
> Just a quick question - post ovulation if you are pg what consistency is CM supposed to be / are you supposed to have any? just wondering ;-)
> 
> Love you all girls xxxxxx
> 
> Ps - keeping my fingers crossed Clara and MissH dont have a bad time of it and get to meet their little ones soon if they havent already!

My CM in early pregnancy has been a constant (in the 1st week, gone now) 'wet' feeling and I checked my knickers like 20 times a day because I was convinced af had started. It's creamier and thicker I think that ovulation CM. Hope that helps :) 



Clara cluck said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hmmm, the CM question, not sure. I know it's egg-whitey before and during ovulation but I think it just starts to dry up towards AF. Hard to remember, I feel like I've been pregnant forever!
> 
> I'd love a meet up, may have my hands full for a bit in the near future though...!
> 
> Had a 'stretch and sweep' today with the obstretrician. I'm 1-2 cm dilated so she could get her finger in there and touch the baby's head! Was a bit uncomfortable but I tried to hang in there as long as possible as she said the longer you can stand it, the more chance there is of it working. Just before she did it, she had to take my blood pressure. Whilst talking about why they do inductions. She mentioned that going too overdue puts the baby at more risk of stillbirth. I got so upset! I think my hormones are up the spout currently, I'm such a wally! So consequently my BP went through the roof! Anyway, OH was lovely and held my hand while it was all happening. I think he's going to be a great birth partner :)
> 
> So, if this doesn't work, I'm booked for induction on Wednesday 18th April. I do not want this to happen as it means my lovely birth centre birth with the pool and the ball and the wandering around won't happen as you have to be hooked up to monitors :( I am so disappointed although I now have a date to work towards.... I have been out to get Clary sage oil (meant to bring on contractions) and have booked reflexology for tomorrow. OH and I plan to DTD tonight too, and I have lost count of all the spicy food I am eating! Please little Bean, come out! Me and the other SPAs want to see you.
> 
> Please send labour dust!
> 
> I am sending baby dust to all of you too! :dust:
> 
> Love and butt plugs to all xxx

Wow, can't believe they touched baby's head! Hope it works for you and you don't need inducing. I'm sure it'll all be fine :D Best of luck!


----------



## Achelois

Ahhh Clara!!! Sounds like you have been through it you poor thing ;( Your little hitchhiker is a real naughty bean!!!! Obviously really comfortable in mummys tummy ;-)

What an awful thing to say when you are so heavily pregnant, about to undergo a painful examination, having your BP done and already overdue - silly moo. Ignore her - lots of people go over esp with their first. You will be absolutely fine. 

Enjoy your BD tonight - might have to do the same (ob. not with your DH with mine! LOL!)

COME ON BABY CLUCK!

Thinking of you hunni and cant wait for your updated post. If I dont hear from you / speak to you before..... wishing you all the very best beautiful - you will make an amazing mummy.

Love

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks Grey - helpful to know - I do feel wet and cannot believe the amount of CM I have. But you know what the 2ww is like - you pass wind and swear its a symptom!!! LOL!

Hope you are well laydee

A x


----------



## karine

achelois.. :hugs: it's our mission, yes! it can be so daunting but thankfully i get over the tough part really fast and get on with it. just wish i could get my :bfp: already, i'm dying for it :cry: i've noticed more cm as well, it's very thick and lotiony like.. not thinking about it tho, last cycle i swore i was preg, i broke out so much and was extra sniffly, but no luck :shrug:

clara.. aww hun :hugs: for you.. FX babygirl decides it's time to meet mummy and daddy this weekend. sending you loads of labourdust hunnie :flower: i'm sure you'll have good news for us really soon.. best wishes for a safe and easy delivery! btw jennifer is such a pretty name..

grey.. :hugs: hope it's all going well for you mama! you 4 are my heroes presently :winkwink:

cookie.. am green with envy over here, as i won't be joining in on the spa meet-up :cry: wouldn't it be nice to have a tropical spagirl getaway tho? ah, if only i was closer! 

prepping.. hope you're well! waiting on your preggo pic! :winkwink:

:hug: and :dust: girlies.. xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Every time I log on here I can't help but smile ladies. We have 2 spa babies waiting for their introduction, we have 2 little hitch hikers growing strong and we have Achelois back :happydance: karine I think the 3 of us together will do this and join our other beautiful mummies and mummies to be :happydance: 

A - I'm pleased your feeling excited. Im hoping the evil witch stays away and that the cm is a good sign for you sweetie pie. 

Clara - I'm sorry to hear how the mw was with you. My best friend OS a mw and I could never imagine her behaving like that. Stay strong sweetie and here's to hoping your little princess decides to make an appearance over the next few days, if not, you have a date now like you said :hugs: hang in there hun :hugs: 

Grey - how you feeling hunni? Hope your more relaxed now. Bet your excited about seeing peanut :hugs: 

Karine - I'm gutted your so far away. It wouldn't seem complete without you sweetie. But you'd be there in spirit hunni bun. Still no af hey? Fx she stays away hun :hugs: 

Afm, still having spotting :( but like I said previously this is my first "normal" af so I'm happy :happydance: but as I'm away on and off next week I'm not gonna get myself hopeful for this cycle. 

Eeeek.... I know I keep going on.... But you seriously don't know how happy I am now we are all back together :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi all! The thread has a very excitable feel :) Loving it! A, hoping your er, 'wetness' is a good sign!

Don't get me wrong, the obstetrician was lovely, I don't think she realised it had upset me until she saw my BP go up and then looked at me and saw tears! I'm just all over emotional :blush: She was actually very sweet and reassuring.

Well...have been having cramps and strong Braxton Hicks which are a little more painful than normal. I really how this is it and I don't have to be induced!

I can't stop checking in here lately as you girls are making me smile xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Every time I log on here I can't help but smile ladies. We have 2 spa babies waiting for their introduction, we have 2 little hitch hikers growing strong and we have Achelois back :happydance: karine I think the 3 of us together will do this and join our other beautiful mummies and mummies to be :happydance: 

A - I'm pleased your feeling excited. Im hoping the evil witch stays away and that the cm is a good sign for you sweetie pie. 

Clara - I'm sorry to hear how the mw was with you. My best friend OS a mw and I could never imagine her behaving like that. Stay strong sweetie and here's to hoping your little princess decides to make an appearance over the next few days, if not, you have a date now like you said :hugs: hang in there hun :hugs: 

Grey - how you feeling hunni? Hope your more relaxed now. Bet your excited about seeing peanut :hugs: 

Karine - I'm gutted your so far away. It wouldn't seem complete without you sweetie. But you'd be there in spirit hunni bun. Still no af hey? Fx she stays away hun :hugs: 

Afm, still having spotting :( but like I said previously this is my first "normal" af so I'm happy :happydance: but as I'm away on and off next week I'm not gonna get myself hopeful for this cycle. 

Eeeek.... I know I keep going on.... But you seriously don't know how happy I am now we are all back together :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok so I know I'm really sad but.... I've just sat and gone through the original thread where some of us first met and smiled! Achelois, missh, Clara and prepping where all there, karine you were destined to join is sweetie :hugs: but I just giggled my butt off and had so many memories and realised the amazing journey we have all been on together :hugs: its where the thread name SPA came from (claras idea) and butt plugs were first mentioned. Omg can you believe we have been talking and supporting eachother for almost a year now! Crazy but wouldn't wanna share this part of my life with anyone else :hugs: 

Loves you beautiful ladies I do :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## karine

haha! yes cookie, i remember reading the other thread and thinking you all were crazyfunny but i really loved the vibe on here and was so relieved when i joined and nobody felt i was intruding because you all were like a family :) thanks for welcoming me with open arms :hugs: .. af is due between monday and thursday :growlmad:

prepping.. forgot to answer.. am just popping over to our sister isle tobago for a weekend in may and again in june.. 

clara.. FX for a weekend delivery hunnie :hugs:

hey missh should be a mummy by now, yes? 

xx, k


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Ok so I know I'm really sad but.... I've just sat and gone through the original thread where some of us first met and smiled! Achelois, missh, Clara and prepping where all there, karine you were destined to join is sweetie :hugs: but I just giggled my butt off and had so many memories and realised the amazing journey we have all been on together :hugs: its where the thread name SPA came from (claras idea) and butt plugs were first mentioned. Omg can you believe we have been talking and supporting eachother for almost a year now! Crazy but wouldn't wanna share this part of my life with anyone else :hugs:
> 
> Loves you beautiful ladies I do :hugs: xxxxx

*sniff*

Cookie can you post a link to the old thread please? I'd love to read it again :) x


----------



## Cookie_88

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/650217-anyone-waiting-test-around-1st-july.html

Clara that's the link. Seriously brought a tear to my eyes and giggled my butt off lol. 

Karine, couldn't imagine not having you here sweetie xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Omg girls. I love you all too and am so happy to be back xxxxx. Karine - you are definitely a true spa member. We love ya. 

Come on missh - suspense killing us! ;0) 

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

yes I agree A, missh.... We can't wait for your update... The suspense is killing us. 
And A and karine, I'm praying witchy witch leaves you beeeee. As we say, I've got all my crossables crossed girlies :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I didn't see the original thread, only joined this one. Looks like you girls had some fun! 
All happening here too, hoping for some birth updates soon!


----------



## Cookie_88

Sorry grey, ment to say your were destined to be a SPA girlie too my sweetie. 
Hope your all well. Big :hugs: mummy-to-be xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

That's ok, I didn't realise there was an original thread until now! I thought this was it! Makes sense, a lot of you did seem to know each other before, now I know why! I love it here, a friendly and funny place through what is a scary journey! :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Morning! Well I just read the WHOLE of the old thread and up to page 43 of this one!! Has taken ages but so funny :) I read to just after I got my BFP on p41. If anyone's in the 2ww and needs to compare symptoms, it seems I listed everything leading up to it!!! 

Achelois-looks like I had lots of CM leading up to BFP instead of being 'dry' so that may help answer your question the other day.

So, no blimmin baby today. She's a little minx! Really hoped the sweep would work :(

Anyway, have a lovely weekend everyone. Butt plugs forever!!!

Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol Clara, its funny reading it back hey. Funny times indeed lol. 
How annoying she's not budging yet but there's still time hunni bun xxx 

Grey, I know what you mean, this place is great :hugs: and we shall stick together through ups and downs and of course lots of :happydance:'s xxxx


----------



## Achelois

I read the butt plugs thread again the other day. Doesn't ever get boring and has me on stitches every time! 
Oh Clara - lets hope she's a little sleepy baby when she's here especially at weekends! Keep us posted & good luck. Also thanks for the tip re cm. 

Grey - goes without saying laydee definitely a SPA original!

Cookie when's af due? Hope you're ok

MissH what's going on?!?!?! 

A
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

*in*


----------



## prepping

Awwww, good walks down memory lane. Such a journey!

Clara, I've got all my hopes and thoughts focused on your little miss coming out on her own soon! Don't stress about the 18th quite yet... A lot can happen in the next fee days!

Missh, hope everyone is doing beautifully!

Achelois, hi!!! So nice to see you back and that you're doing well! Wonderful that all of you can arrange a meet.... I have an idea though! How about Canada for a meeting place?? I know a nice place we can go! :D as for CM, I never found anything obvious post ov other than being drier.

Karine! Enjoy Tobago! 

Cookie and grey, smushy butt plug dances ;)
P.s. grey, I totally just realized that I'm using the same pic that i think you had from before. Oops! Took it from my phone wallpapers and didn't think.... Ummm.... I'll change it eventually. ;) :D

Wiggler is doing well here. Pretty sure he's part dew worm. Looking more on the preggo side than chubby, so that's nice... Now am in desperate need of new clothes! 
Well, should get going. I have a test and exam today that I need to get my head into gear for. 
:hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping Canada sounds heaven, but my money is all being stashed for our mortgage lol. Annoying though. Glad little wriggler is doing well and you get to go clothes shopping lol. 

Achelois I'm not due af for a while yet, she's only just left me :( due on about 3 weeks and can't think of the date off the top of my head lol. Will find out and let you know though :D 

Afm I'm at work and we have just had a seek parade go through the streets, so much fun and all dancing round like crazy people lol. And then a lady came in with her 7 month old daughter called reah, she was smiling so much at me and I was fussing her and then the mum practically threw her at me for a cuddle. So beautiful and so precious, could of cried lol. And now I'm walking round work with a stupid smile on my face. Bless her little cotton sockies :hugs: 

A - Omg I can remember that fetish thread being posted lol. Just the butt plugs thing made me roflol Haha. So pleased things are lookin up sweetie :hugs: 

What's everyone up to today? 

Butty plugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi peeps! had a read as well.. seems like just yesterday we were all ttc, now we're 4 down 3 to go! not bad!

clara.. still keeping fx for a weekend delivery for you hun! 

i guess no news from missh is good news.. i'm sure she has her hands full with the new sweetie pie :)

waiting patiently for af.. i feel exactly like i did last cycle.. the heaviness i feel just before af is here. but it's ok, will just keep on trying :) still have about 12 opks so i'm good to go..

love to all,
k.


----------



## prepping

Cookie, glad you got some baby mushes in. ;) I have a feeling I'll be one of those mums that are perfectly happy tossing my kid to someone to luv over. Gives the arms a break. ;)

Karine, never know with AF symptoms... One thing I remember from my last cycle is how normal all my symptoms were --which is why it was so frustrating that AF was late. I just wanted the relief of not feeling pre-AF! Little did I know... 

I got some new maternity clothes on sale. That's my exciting news of the weekend. How's everyone else?? Clara, how are you doing now??


----------



## misshopefull

Ladies I can see I have loads to catch up and so I will try and read everything later and do a proper reply. This is to let you know that I am home from the hospital. Baby George James was born on the 12th April weighing 8lb 14oz! I was so shocked that he is a boy as I really thought he would be a girl! I am totally in love and he is the most chilled about little man :cloud9: I will post a picture later.

C-section was a bit of a nighmare, had to wait 9 hours at the hospital before I was taken to theatre. I had nothing to eat since 8.30pm the night before and nothing to drink since 6 am that morning. George was born just before 6pm! Finally got put on a drip at 3pm so it was long uncomfortable day. I had a massive bleed after the c-section and was quite unwell for a while. Had so many blood test and injections that I look like a pin cushion!

Happy to say I'm home and on the road to recovery. DS1 is delighted to be a big brother. I feel very lucky :cloud9:


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw MissH I'm so sorry you had such an ordeal. So glad though that little George James is well :) looking forward to seeing his little face! 

Hope you're feeling better soon hunni, take care and rest up as much as you can! (hard with a new little one I imagine!) lots of love to you and your family xx


----------



## misshopefull

Thanks Clara! I guess your still waiting for things to start? Won't be much longer now. The wait will be worth it :cloud9:


----------



## Clara cluck

Afraid so :( Getting a bit fed up. I really don't want to be induced because I won't be allowed to go to the birth centre and will have to be hooked up to monitors and be all 'medicalised'. Really want this LO to come before the 18th! 

Anyway, what will be will be I guess. I'm sure she's worth waiting for :)


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATULATIONS MissH on the birth of your son, I'm sorry things didn't go as planned, but glad he's out safe and you're home now :D Can't wait to see him :D 

Hope baby comes before induction date Clara, must be frustrating!


----------



## Cookie_88

Congrates missh on the safe arrival of George James :happydance: bets he's gorgeous and can't wait to see him. Sorry you've had a tough time with the c section but really pleased to hear your doing ok. Rest up when you can m'dear xxx 

Clara - she's a stubborn little maddam but as you said I'm sure she's worth the wait. Hope she gets a wriggle on soon thou xxx 

Clara, I think i would be like that too. She was so adorable bless her. 

Grey, hope all is ok with you and beanie sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hey ladies!
Omg! Congratulations MissH on the birth of little George James. And hat a beautiful name. Cannot wait to see him. Sad everything didnt go quite as planned but glad you're both healthy and safe. Post pics soon. 
Prepping - Canada sounds lovely. Maybe one say we could all pop over! Haha x
Grey - hope you're doing ok. Bet you got some nice bits from the sale?! Are maternity clothes more expensive?!
Clara - hope you're ok sweetie. Crossing my fingers little madam makes an appearance soon so you can go to your centre as you wanted. Must be so hard when you plan so meticulously and these babies change everything to suit themselves!
Cookie - how you doing hunni?
As for me - 8dpo today. Bbs killing me. Few aches downstairs. Feel bloated. Totally exhausted. Getting a little bit excited! Trying not to poas every 5 minutes. If I'm not pg this month I'll be stunned. Bbs feel like bowling balls and ache more and more as day goes on.... Will know this weekend / Monday latest. 
Love to you all. 

A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A - its all sounding so promising hunni :happydance: so excited for you sweetie. All my crossables are tightly crossed for you :hugs: your better than me, id be poas constantly lol. 

I'm good thanks hun. Work today then gotta drive to Birmingham this afternoon for a work seminar tomorro then home tomorro night then no work till next Monday :happydance: 

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Morning

Thanks for all your thoughts and best wishes my lovelies!

Achelois, sounding good hunni! FX for you!

Prepping, I would love to come to Canada! Maybe one day....

Grey, hope you got some bargains :)

Cookie, hope your seminar is ok :) Try and enjoy the change of scene!

Karine, hope all is well with you?

MissH I go all gooey when I think of you cuddling your little boy! Think my hormones are making me extra soppy!

AFM: (TMI alert!) ta da da Dahl! Drum roll... I had my bloody show this morning! Woop woop! I had been losing little bits of mucous and wondering if it was something but this was very obviously something :) Almost like a period. Me and OH DTD this morning so maybe that helped things along. We're going to the Tate modern today to see the Damien Hirst exhibition. I reckon that because we've planned stuff, madam may try to spoil our plans (which of course I really do want her to do!) 

Have a great day everyone

Love and dancing butt plugs xxx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks Cookie - have a good trip!

OMG Clara - Too too excited!!! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Clara! :happydance: keep us posted, sounds like littlen is finally deciding that it might be nice to come meet you. Get your butt in to a mother care shop, if your waters break in there you get a juicy gift voucher lol. 

Thanks, not lookin forward to the driving part but managed to convince my boss to let me take my best mate from work so should be fun :happydance: 

Xxxx


----------



## karine

hey gals :)

missh.. congrats on george james!! well done, hun.. :happydance: and what a lovely name! can't wait to see his piccie! :hugs:

clara.. can't wait to hear your news and all the details hun! FX everything goes/went well :hugs:

cookie.. hope you enjoy your time away from the office! that's always a good thing :winkwink:

achelois.. sounding good so far hunnie, everything's crossed for you.. how great would it be for you to catch that eggy the first month back? :hugs:

prepping.. :flower: thanks hun.. i'm expecting af but secretly hoping against hope she doesn't show. yesterday dh got his work schedule and he'll be offshore next week and the following week (ie, my fertile time) 

i guess if it doesn't happen there's a reason for it, so just trying to tell myself that.. feel like she'll come on today tho.. boobs and lower back starting to hurt :( will keep you all posted.

hope everyone is doing great :hugs:


----------



## prepping

I'm running out the door but had to post quick.... Clara! I'm so excited! I bet you anything that you won't have to worry at all about that induction date. Lil miss will be on her way soon! I hope she totally throws your plans out the window! GL hun!!!


----------



## karine

i'm out :growlmad: 

cycle 3 here i come.. this is so annoying lol..


----------



## Achelois

Sorry to hear that hunni. I'll know by Monday and may well be joining you. F's x'd for you for a successful cycle this time hunni xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Karine :hugs: 

I'm just on my way out, but just wanted to pop in first and say we're back from the scan. They warned us we probably wouldn't see much because of how early I am. They found a sac in the womb - which they said wouldn't alone rule out ectopic - and suggested and internal scan to get a better look. 
Well, they not only found the baby in the sac, but we saw a heartbeat! A minor miracle at 6+1 weeks!!! We're thrilled and so excited that my miscarriage risk should drop now too and we can start thinking about 'when' and not 'if' all the time! Thanks for all your support guys, can't believe I've seen my baby and a heartbeat, surreal! :cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## karine

thanks grey :hugs: congrats on your great news! will keep my fingers crossed that beanie continues to get bigger and healthier hun :)

achelois.. thanks, fx you'll be joining grey and not me! :hugs:

well i'll be taking a mini break from ttc as dh will not be around this cycle, he leaves thursday evening for 2 weeks :cry: will use the time to build myself back up, getting af yesterday just totally crushed me. this is the most frustrating thing! thank god for my supportive spa girls.. love you gals :)

xx


----------



## Achelois

OMG Grey - FANTASTIC news - I bet that was an emotional moment! SO SO PLEASED for you xxxxxxx and @ 6w+1 you are sooooo lucky - you must have a very healthy little bean in there!

Karine - dont be a stranger darling - sorry it crushed you - I know how you feel. Its the worst feeling in the world. Your time will come when mother nature determines it to be the right time. As you may / may not know I miscarried last year and it destroyed me and very nearly my relationship. It took us until January this year - really more March until we put things right and moved on and now I couldnt be happier - I feel like now is the right time. Things happen for a reason sweetie. Here for you if you want to talk.

Much love

A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies, back from Birmingham and shattered lol. Bloody sat nav wouldn't work so had to drive and hope for the best lol. 

Grey! That's amazing news about beanie and Congrates on seeing the heart fluttering away. So pleased for you and now you get to watch beanie grow in to a strong healthy baby :happydance: 

Karine I'm so so so sorry af showed :hugs: bloody witch is a bloody bitch! Sometimes a break is good and I'm pretty much out this month already too due to being away on and off this week :( but we are all here together and will support eachother always :hugs: 

A - how are you feeling beautiful? Any more casual observations to report? 
So pleased your doing so well hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## prepping

Karine, cookie and Ach, I'm rooting for all of of you huge. Soon ladies! Vino always did me the trick from before. Mmmmm wine.

Grey, so glad to hear that you got to see little peanuts heartbeat! That's pretty amazing!

Clara, how has the last day been for you?? Is the induction date moved back due to the promising show? Any more-than-BH??

Missh, how's the first few days of babyhood? :cloud9:

I'm good here. Baby isn't nearly as wiggly as he was last week... Trying not to read into anything. Maybe he's having a growth spurt or something. Funny how it's only now that I have nerves about how he's doing.


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey prepping. Hope your doing ok and beanie is just having a lazy few days. If your worried about it though hunni maybe call your mw, might be worth it just for your peace of mind hun. But I'm sure all is ok and beanie is just being a little lazy bum. 

Clara can't wait for your update hunni. Hope your all ok sweetie :hugs: 

A - how you doing sweetie, hope you are getting closer to that BFP hunni :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi all

Sorry to hear you're out Karine :hugs: Onwards to the next cycle my lovely!

Prepping I'm sure beanie is fine. Sounds awful but I give mine a little push/poke if she's quiet for too long, or have a bath-that sometimes wakes them! If you're really worried, call the MW for advice. They don't mind if it can put your mind at ease x

Hope everyone's ok, have been trying to limit my bnb use as have been turning myself inside out with anxiety about this baby coming before today. So a quick update: went into hospital at 7am this morning for the induction but talked to them about how I was really not wanting it. Was so upset this morning, cried on way there. OH had been wonderful, so supportive and calm, love him to bits. Anyway, we've put induction back to Friday to give madam a bit longer to hopefully come on her own. Had another sweep but things not much further along than last time. MW recommended bouncing on my ball, lots of sex and walking to get her head further engaged. 

Will pop in again soon to update

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## prepping

Thanks Clara and cookie for the reassurance... Was just being silly. :p I think I just hadn't been feeling him because I was moving around lots for the last number of days. I focused on his movements a little more last night and this morning and found that he's wiggling like always. Actually is a little more powerful now so no worries.

Clara, i would have been the exact same in your shoes. And being so anxious and upset about induction would make the whole process all that much more worse. Go on with your long walks on the ball while DTD!


----------



## karine

thanks girlies for your support :hugs: .. means alot to have ppl to talk to because i don't want to get dh stressed about it! but i feel alot better now, think i'm feeling down as i can't try this month, you know? normally i'd be out of this funk already.. but i'm getting there. 

in less than a month i'll be having my weekend away and i'm so excited because my sisters will be coming from abroad to join us, haven't seen them since christmas :happydance:

achelois.. hope you're well hun :flower: any new symptoms? :) :dust:

cookie.. you're right, and i'm glad i have you and achelois for company! :hugs:

prepping.. sounds like you've got a lil footballer in there hun :) 

clara.. oh she'll be along shortly.. i'm so excited to meet this little madam, can only imagine how you feel! sending you lots of labourdust!

missh.. hope you and george are well! i bet you've got your hands pretty full! :hugs: 

xx and buttplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh Clara, she's deff a little stubborn one but I'm so pleased that they listened to you and pushed your induction back for you. Let's hope things start moving quickly for you. Just thought is share something I saw last night on tv. I watch teen mom, lol, and a girl was over due on there and she drank a tea spoon of caster oil one night and was in full labour by morning... Looked gross to drink but may be worth a try :hugs: hang in there sweetie, won't be much longer now xxxxx 

Karine, so pleased to hear your starting to feel better, I get down in that funk too so know how you feel sweetie :hugs: just look forward to your little holiday, and enjoy bding without the pressure hunni :hugs: we are all here for you sweetie xxxx 

Prepping, deff sounds like a little monster in the making lol bless him. Glad he's wriggling more now and your feeling better now :hugs: 

Missh - hope your new family is all settling down ok. Can't wait to hear an update from you sweetie xxxxx 

Afm - I pushed back my plans to go home tonight just to get a extra day of bding in lol. So gotta leave early tomoro morning to get back to my mums then we are off to see STEPS :happydance: I'm so excited about it but I'm due to o tomorro or Friday so can BD tonight then not back till Friday night :( so not thinkin I shall be catching any eggy this month. Bded last night but who knows lol. Gonna do a opk shortly just to see what's going on xxxx 

Butty plugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies!
Cookie - enjoy steps you nutter & remember those little spermies can live for up to three days inside so it's a possibility!
Karine - keep smiling chick - you'll be ok. We will get there in the end. No symptoms for me now sore bbs gone and feeling fine. Possibly all on my he's ;( will know soon!
Prepping - glad your little one is being a little bit more wriggly.... Lazy little bean! Give him a good poke as Clara suggested so he knows who's boss from day one!
Grey - hope you're ok sweetie
Missh - still awaiting pics of our little george James

My gorgeous oh bought me flowers the other night and a card as was feeling a bit emotional about the whole baby thing. Hes such a sweetheart and it really made my day. 
Other than that symptoms seem to all have vanished apart from odd cramps but ever ally feel normal so think I'm out this month. Will have to wait and see. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hehe A, me and my mum know all the dances so shall be busting them out for sure lol. God I'm so sad lol.
Yea I'm clinging on to the fact that sperm can last 3 days so who knows lol. 

How annoying all symptoms have vanished. but you never know chick-a-dee :hugs: 
Your OH sounds cute, wish my DF brought me flowers more lol. 
Are you planning on testing or just waiting to see if af shows up? 

Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hiya hunni
Hope you enjoy steps. Went to see titanic in 3d last night. Was good and effects of 3d make it amazing. Was very tearful watching it though - such a sad story. 
Been testing using Internet cheapies despite swearing after what happened last time I wouldn't do that again! My mc baby would have been due this Monday. Makes me sad when I think about it and really hoping mother nature can give me something special to remember that date by instead of what I now think of. 
Anyhow all the test have been bfn apart from one I did last Saturday which had a very faint line - evap?!
Last time I was due af on Sunday, had implantation bleed on Saturday and tested bfn Sunday morning and bfp Sunday afternoon so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 
Hope you have a blast tonight. 
Clara - any news sweetie? 
Diamond studded Butt plugs and baby / labour dust to you all

A xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A I was thinkin about that too :hugs: hope your ok sweetie :hugs: 
Aww bloody evaps :( I hope them bfns turn in to a BFP for you hunni. 
I really wanna see titanic in 3D, bet its amazing. My DF admitted to me the other day that he's never seen it..... I was like say whhhhaaaatttt! So we must see it :D 

I'm so excited about steps lol. I feel like the little 10yr old all over again, crazy huh lol. 

Did my opk yesterday too, not quite as dark as the cl but pretty close so I'm guessing todays would be positive. I bded last night so who knows :) 

Also, I had a dream last night that my DF posted on here.... He's not even on bnb and would never join but he was spying on me on here lol. Weird huh. 

Anyways, enough ramblings from me. Clara, hope your all ok and things are starting to move for you. 
Ziggy zaggy, polka dotted butty pluggies :happydance:


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Ladies, sorry it has taken me so long to do a proper reply. Haven't been feeling so good since the birth but got some iron tablets in my system now along with loads of pain killers so feeling a bit better!

Achelois, welcome back! Its great to hear that things are so good between you and your OH. Will be keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away.

GreyGirl, so happy that you have heard a heartbeat! Try and relax a little now and enjoy your pregnancy.

Cookie, I think if you have dtd then your in with a chance so keep positive and enjoy Steps.

Karine, big :hugs: try not to get too down about not being able to try as much as normal this month. Relax and enjoy some nice food and drink and dtd when you can and you never know what might happen :hugs:

Clara, I am keeping everything crossed that your little girl is on her way out now! With DS1 I went into be induced and was actually 4cm so I didn't need to be! Good luck, can't wait for an update!

Prepping, I was always giving my stomach little pokes to get my little man moving! Sometimes when I was busy I just wouldn't notice his movements as much then I would start to worry. Cold drinks and sugar were always good for getting him to move!

George is now a week old! Can't believe he is finally here! He is such a good baby, he hardly cries and is so chilled out. The only thing he does a lot is poo!
Last night he had a feed at 8.30pm, slept until 1.30am, had another feed then slept until 5.45am! He didn't even cry in the night!

The hardest part at the moment is the loads of washing [done 2 everyday!] and keeping our 3 year old happy. He has been lovely with his brother, giving him loads of kisses and cuddles but he also wants to carry him and feed him :wacko: I am a bit nervous of him jumping on my stomach as he is very active but I am so happy that he is happy to be a big brother.

I am sending you all some very sticky baby dust x x x

:dust:


----------



## misshopefull




----------



## Achelois

MISSH!!! So SO good to hear from you! He is absoloutely gorgeous. Not jealous... much! What a little sweetheart. and so please that his big brother is playing along nicely.

sounds like you have the perfect child.... apart from the poo!

So chuffed for you 

CONGRATULATIONS again

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks cookie - will be ok. Weird dreams are a pg symptom! F's x'd for you hunni! You could have got O wrong!

Have a great night tonight xxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

OMG missh, what a beautiful baby boy! lucky you he's so chill and laid-back.. congrats again on a job well done :hugs: i'm doing better, thanks.. this month i'm out for sure because he won't be back until after i ov, but it's ok, i plan to spend this month getting in shape and just looking forward to may :)

achelois.. fx for you!! as everyone always says, you aren't out til af shows so.. i bet mother nature has a lovely plan for you hunnie :hugs: haven't seen titanic 3d, don't plan to because i watched titanic 7 times when it came out way back when and i don't know how i did that because it's just too sad for me now! great movie though. will be taking in all the eye candy in avengers instead, yum :haha: thor and captain america and mark ruffalo as hulk yummm 

cookie.. fx for you tooo!! hope you had a blast at steps :) i'm feeling better and better everyday.. now just feeling sad because i'm missing dh rather than because i can't try so at least i'm not dwelling on getting preg. the main thing i'm anxious about is that i'll be 35 this year, need to get over that because alot of women have kids over 35 these days.

this sunday my cousin's baby luca and my other cousin's toddler giuliana are being christened and i've been asked to be luca's godmother so excited about that, he's a pudgy lil chunky monkey can't wait to see him :happydance:

clara, prepping and grey, hope you're all doing great :hugs:

xx, k.


----------



## prepping

Hi All!
Missh,beautiful baby George!! Awww... Too precious. And glad you're on the way to recuperation as well. And yes, I give a poke every now and then. If nothing else, I'll just roll on top of him and he has no problem letting me know he's there. Hehe

Cookie, steps must be an english thing. I don't have a clue what you ladies are talking about :p hope your last jaunt was a fun one! Enjoy yourself for your visit with mum.

Ach, careful with those pee sticks -- they're a mind game. I had let them sneak into practice for a couple months before I got my pos, and it just made me antsy. When I actually did get my +, it was 2-3 days after my period was due and I was absolutely comvinced it wouldn't be a positive as I was having intense period syptoms. Have to say, I was a lot more relaxed that month! I also happened to have chosen that month (Dec) asthe start of us not 'trying'. Funny how things work out.
But I'm sure none of this is new... Just throwing in my 2 cents as I went through several hpts for no reason. It still was kinda exciting regardless.

Karine, that must be nice to have a couple babies that you're so close to. And as you say, don't worry about the age factor. Heck, for a while I wasn't planning on even starting until 35. As it is, I'll have babe just before 30 and don't anticipate adding another for several years.

Clara, she'll get moving. I'm sure of it. Stay positive and keep moving. And if nothing else, as much as it is completely against your plans, you have a few days to help wrap your mind around how to proceed with induction if needed and still keep as close as possible to your natural plans. Plan a day's worth of food to bring for both you and your hubby, maintain your ability to keep moving around even if you have a drip, bring a birthing ball. Make the place as cozy as you can considering the circumstances. It may be far more intense, but you're a strong woman with a strong healthy baby. You can do anything.
But I super hugely hope lil miss makes it easier for everyone and opts to evacuate earlier!


----------



## prepping

A fish will grow to the size of their fishbowl. And I have a big fishbowl. I don't see any issues. :p

... Okay, so I had a midwife appointment today and there's just a couple minor things that I consider to be annoyances. The whole point of going the midwife route here is to try to avoid all the unnecessary medical stuff that has become regular with pregnancy. She's advised that I get the gestational diabetes test done and further ultrasounds to monitor size as I have "2 risk factors". 1) I'm over 25. 2) babe is measuring about a week ahead. 

Alright, about age... I'm 29. I wouldn't say that's the biggest issue. And for size, I'm 5'11", a good weight, and DH is 6'1". I know for a fact that I will not produce a small baby. If I had even an 8 pounder, it's either because he's a premie or he stopped growing. My bets are on that I will have an 8lb 10oz-er. I've measured a week ahead from the very start too so have been consistent. And really, my torso "is a mile long" as my midwife said this morning too. So there you go. I'm bigger than the average woman, therefore will have a bigger than average baby. Very logical. So I have said fine to taking the diabetes test just so it's on paper that I do not have it, however I am not going for another ultrasound. I compromised with her that if everything is consistent and normal, then I will relent with one ultrasound between 30 and 40 weeks. Having one after every midwife appointment would be ridiculous though.

Just had to get that out as it's annoying to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy and still have unnecessary procedures and tests pushed just because they have a square peg and you are a circle hole. It's purely just in case I need to be transferred to the care of an OB in case of emergency as they will solely be looking at my file and not me.

Sorry for my little rant. I'm a very logical person and am quite opinionated in regards to when things do not add up. :p. I'm good though. I'll do what needs to be done to avoid a doctor assuming that I have everything wrong with me and need to cut me open just in case of complications that would arise if, if, if. Gosh I hope I get my homebirth -- would make things so much easier.
Do you ladies in other countries have to fill in a whack load of consent forms way in advance as registration with the hospital? I don't even plan on going there, yet I am being asked to sign consent to perform epidural and c-section in advance. I have a problem with that on principle alone.


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping I'm so with you on the over medicalisation of pregnancy and birth. Hence why my hackles are firmly up over this bloody induction thing. And by the way, being over 25 a risk factor?!!! That means most women in the UK are at risk as the average age of first time mums has risen sharply! I'm 35 so god knows what they'd think of that!

Anyway, this is just a quickie as I'm off to bed soon. Sorry not to do personals but my head's all over the place and I think I need to get some sleep to prepare for tomorrow. Unless little Miss comes tonight (which isn't looking promising but you never know) I'm booked in for 10am. 

Love to everyone, hopefully will update soon

Thanks for all your sweet support, you girls are lovely xxxx

Edit: OMG! Just seen your pics MissH! George is beautiful!!! He's so gorgeous, well done you! Glad you're feeling a bit better hun xx


----------



## prepping

Rest up plenty Clara. One way or another, you are going to have some fantabulous addition in no time. All the hearts and support are coming your way. :) it is exciting too!


----------



## Clara cluck

Quick update:

Well she's coming on her own! Contracting twice each 10 mins and vernix softening and dilated to 2cm. Bishop's score of 5 with 'forewaters bulging'! (that bit made me laugh!)

So we're back home again after another vigorous sweep to wait it out...come on madam!!

Thanks for all your good luck wishes, they must've helped xx


----------



## prepping

That's so wonderful!!! I'm so excited for you!! Wishing all the best, keep us posted (if you don't mind) :D yay!!!


----------



## karine

yay clara!! GL hun, fx for a safe delivery!! hey i forgot you are my age.. makes me feel hopeful :) :hugs: to you and baby cluck!

thanks prepping.. think i may try your approach from may :) 

xx


----------



## Achelois

YAY! CLARA!!!! So so pleased for you sweetie! Good luck xxxx

Sorry girls at work so a flying visit - will pop back for a proper update later

Love

A xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara! Huge Congrates on maddam deciding to do this alone :happydance: 
So excited for you and fx you have her in your arms soon sweetie :hugs: 

Missh - George James is just so adorable. Congrates on your beautiful baby boy and bless ds on trying to help out :D 

Prepping - steps is a group from the 90s I grew up listening to and they are doing a reunion tour and so me and my mum went and danced our butts off lol. Was awsome. 

Karine - glad your feeling better now, your oh will be back before you know it and they you have your little break to look forward too :D :hugs: 

A - how are you doing beautiful? Any sign of af? Any new symptoms? Big :hugs: xxx 

Afm - well steps was just amazing! We sang and danced the whole way through and Claire has the most amazing voice ever. I felt 10 again, it was great lol. 
Was naughty and had a few drinkies with my mum... Well... Actually A LOT of drinkies with my mum lol. I ended up crying as my mum said she was worried about me cos I've been a bit down and she was worried about me and DFs relationship. I just told her that its the whole mc thing, it has tested mine and DF relationship but we are getting there :D although I stopped in to DF work on the way back from my mums today and he told me that close friends of ours are expecting... I could of cried lol. But I'm seriously chuffed for them. I just am sooooooo ready for a BFP now so fx lol. 
I just got home and did a opk and it was neg but urine was very diluted so dunno? I didn't test yesterday so could of ov'd then so BDing was actually timed ok so we shall see :happydance: 
I'm sooo sooo sooooooo ready for my BFP now tho :D 

Sorry for my rambling. Loves you all lots and lookin forward to all your updates xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

So pleased she's coming on here own Clara! :happydance:


----------



## Achelois

Hey ladies

Cookie - glad you enjoyed steps. Your bfp is just around the corner I can feel it. Just relax track your dates and BD till your hearts content. 

Clara - sounds like bubba is on their way. So exciting. 

Afm - looks like I could be exactly 9 months behind Clara. Caved and did a test this morning at 13dpo and........ BFP!!!!!! 1-2 on a clearblue digital!

Nervous and cautious after last time but fingers crossed!!!!! 

A xxxxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie, keep the spirits up! Everything crossed for you! Glad you had so much fun with your mum. And it's good to keep that line open with her as to how you're doing. Mums are pretty awesome for listening.

Ach! Thats awesome!!! Super duper sticky dust that AF is completely MIA to confirm even more so! Keep us posted!!! So happy for you :cloud9:. Have you been feeling anything in particular?

Clara, I'm sure you have your hands full atm, so just thinking about you and hoping all is good. :) I can't wait to hear how everything has gone!

Grey, Karine, missh, :hug: :)

I picked up our first 'big' purchase yesterday! Its been a debate between DH and I in regards to the crib as he wanted it new and I was leaning towards gently used. They're SO expensive after all at a general start price of $450 plus 13% tax. But I went on kijiji just to take a look at what may be out there and came across a small store in my actual town that had a crazy sale. I picked up a really nice new sturdy crib for $224 including taxes!! I'm so excited! Started this step in the process and saved a bunch already. Otherwise I've been talking to friends in the last couple days and have been lining up all the used baby items that we're graciously taking off their hands. It's really handy that they all had boys too.

So ya. It's pretty neat. Now we just have to start organizing the baby room so we can actually start putting stuff in it. Fun times!
Oh ya, and he's doing just fine. I have now come to understand that sleeping with a pillow between your legs really is so much more comfy. All good.


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Omg Omg Omg A! I actually just cried reading that! :happydance: :happydance: what amazing news I'm so so thrilled for you hunni :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance: 
I knew you'd get that BFP this month. Everything will be fine sweetie. 
Eeeeeeeek A you truely deserve it hunni. 

Come on karine, its me and you girlie :happydance: 

Eeeeeekkkkkkk :happydance: 

I've gotta say, I'm actually I little excited this cycle, we BD'd sun, tues, wed and Friday. Usually we don't get that much in lol 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooo prepping we posted together lol. 

How exciting about getting the crib :happydance: and super handy all your friends had boys with all the hand me downs :D 

This thread is sooooooo exciting Atm :D 

I just wanna run round screaming :happydance: 

Clara. Can't wait for your update, hope all went well sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks girls

Post a pic of the crib prepping?! Bet its lovely!

Cookie - touché. You made me cry too!!! So nervous this time but eeeeeeeek!
The fact you're feeling positive I half the battle. Keeping my fingers crossed and throwing lots of babysit your way xx

Cookie and Karine. Come on girls. I need a bump buddy ASAP!

Clara, Grey and MissH - hope you're all ok

A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea that's a point A, prepping we wanna see the cute crib :D 
And A I wanna see that BFP! How did you tell your OH? I love all the details lol. 

Yea I'm feeling pretty darn good so we shall see, just wish I could fast forward the next 2 weeks lol :happydance: xxxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie, your time is coming. I know it. Having a few more boink sessions doesn't hurt! 

Ach, I bet this weekend is going to be memorable too! We found out on a Saturday morning and the weekend was a daze. I hope you had a bit more tact about telling your OH than I did. I flung the test in front of him on the bed 10 min before he left for work and said "holy shit". LoL
As for a crib pic, Remind me to take a pic of the baby room when closer to the date... Because right now the crib isn't too exciting considering it's in a box. LoL. But here's the site where there's a pic: https://www.lunaproducts.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=64&Itemid=20


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww prepping that's so cute! We shall indeed remind you to take pics at a later date. I shall be bugging for bump pics soon too lol :happydance: 

Haha, love how you told your OH lol made me giggle. 

Now I have to share, I'm so addicted to this thread atm I'm currently sitting on my car on here on my fone lol crazy lady. Don't panic DF is driving, oh and I've also just eaten my weight in Percy Pigs! Damn you addictive sweets, slight over dose..... Bleugh lol... Sugar rush.... Much lol xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I wanna see the crib too! ;) 

A - that is AMAZING news!!!! So pleased for you, you're only a few weeks behind me, what would your EDD be? So happy for you :D


----------



## Achelois

Crib is beautiful Prepping. 

Cookie and Karine - rooting for you!

Grey - thanks! EDD 31st December 2012!! 

A xxx


----------



## prepping

Might be a new years baby! Neat!


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi, just thought I'd look in quickly on my SPA girlies...

OMG A!!!! That's fantastic news!!! So pleased for you my lovely!! December babies are great ;) Dec 2nd here. Massive congratulations x

AFM, still waiting. Cleaned for 2 hours, walked round most of N London then had a sleep. Contractions a little linger, bit closer together and marginally painful but the process is frustratingly slow. She has to come before tomorrow eve or I'm 42 weeks by their calculations and I'll have to be induced then. 

Will update when there's news.

C xx


----------



## Achelois

Thanks Clara!

Wishing you all the best sweetie. Let us know as soon as you have news. Xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh Clara what a little Missy she is. Glad things are slowly progressing and hopefully she will be here before you know it. Keep us posted, we are sending lots of labor dust your way :hugs: 

A - just told DF that my friend A got her BFP today and he knew exactly who I was talking about :D and he said "oh bless her" :D my DF can be a bit of a dick sometimes but he truely has a heart of gold :D


----------



## karine

OMIGOSH so much happens every time i'm away!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS achelois!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so over the moon for you and oh hunnie!!!!!!!!

cookie.. have a feeling you're next!!!!!!!! FX!!! how exciting this is!! :happydance:

clara.. sending you loads of labour dust chickie :hugs:.. c'mon baby cluck, we're all dying to meet you! 

prepping.. loving how you told oh.. i always imagine how i'll tell dh and my family, they want it for us SO BAD. spent last night at the parents' and surprisingly there was no baby talk (what a relief)

grey.. hope things are great with you hunnie.. :hugs: looking forward to a baby bump pic from you in a few months :winkwink:

missh.. hope you and the fam are all well :hugs:

afm looks like i'll be the last one to get knocked up lol.. dh has boarded the ship but they're having technical problems and haven't sailed yet.. the longer they take the longer he'll be away!! but i next ovulate after my mini-vacay anyway so FX he'll be on dry land :( 

anyhoo honestly i'm not even thinking about it, don't think i'll even use the opks next time, that last af really scarred me! think i've gone into serious "whatever" mode.. 

love, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine, how annoying about your OH :( hopefully he will be back before you know it hunni and you can get down to some bding :hugs: 
Im kinda in the whatever mood too hun, I think I'll be last to get ny BFP lol, all SPA babies will be born before I get my BFP lol. Been ttc so flipping long now but I'm ok lol. 
Actually quite excited about this month but we shall see :D 

Chin up chick-a-dee :hugs: 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend and Clara hope Lo is making her way out to meet you xxxxx


----------



## karine

thanks hun :) oh, i'm excited for you too! *sigh, just want dh to come home!! and dreading work because my new supervisor is a bitchy cow who's decided it's my turn to get picked on at work.. but i can take her on :haha:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh your supervisor sounds like a bit of a bitch. As hard as it is hun, just try to ignore her. 
I know what you mean about dreading work, I really don't wanna go back after having so much time off lol. Would much rather crash on my sofa watching crappy tv lol. I'd be bored after a few hours lol but the idea sounds more tempting right now than work lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## karine

haha yes i know what you mean, it's always SO hard to go back to work after you've gotten spoiled being at home. sundays are always hard for me lol :) and i will ignore her.. stupid cow! no worries.

hey still can't bellieve it.. big congrats again achelois!! :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi ladies! Sorry I went off the map but i have good news. 

Seren Jennifer Spice was finally born at 17:52 yesterday 22nd April. She weighed in at 8lb4oz and has completely stolen mine and her daddy's hearts! I will post pics and birth story ASAP but am still in hospital for she and I to be under observation for a day or two. 

Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg Clara! :happydance: what a beautiful name :happydance:
So so so pleased for you that she came by herself and you didn't have to be induced :happydance: 
Can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story. 
Well done girlie :hugs: hope you get to bring your bundle home soon hunni xxxx


----------



## Achelois

OMG!!! HUGE congratulations Clara - what a beautiful name!

Many congratulations hunni! Hurry with the pics and all the news.

Karine - thanks so much for your lovely post - I KNOW you and Cookie will be joining me soon. I am still very nervous about the whole thing but going to TRY and relax now and just go with it.

I told OH by doing digital test downstairs. He was in the bath listening to the radio.

The result came up and I ran upstairs and turned off his radio and opened the door - him naked standing in the bath, me test in hand behind my back.

Said to him - "how much do you love me?" He said why "because I am going to have your baby" and showed him the test. He jumped out of the bath and gave me a big cuddle and a huge kiss.

SO EXCITED!

Cookie - so sweet what your OH said - thanks so much

Now Karine and Cookie - get those little spermies up there and join us on this journey ASAP

Much love all

A xxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Wow so much going on I can't keep up!

Clara, congratulations on your baby girl! Lovely name, can't wait to hear all the details. Hope your recovering well.

Achelois, congratulations on your BFP! Fantastic news :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :baby:

Karine, focus on your holiday, relax and you never know what will happen!

Cookie, get doggy dancing and keep peeing on sticks and we'll all be celebrating soon!

Prepping, its so exciting when you start getting things ready for baby. We were given loads of stuff when I was pregnant with DS1, we have a Bumbo seat and George will be the 4th baby to use it! 

GreyGirl, hope your not suffering too much with morning sickness. Hope your feeling a bit more relaxed since your scan.

I've been in the house for over a week now so I can't wait to go out! Still very sore but I'm getting cabin fever! OH has been amazing and I am starting to worry about how I'll manage when he goes back to work. Luckily he still has a few more weeks off but its hard work with a 3 year old and a baby. I'm scared to turn my back incase something happens! 

I seem to have forgotten what to do with a new born baby :dohh: He's a really good baby but he is sick quite a lot so I am scared to put him down after a feed which is a bit difficult. Anyway its early days so I'm sure it will get easier.

Hope your all well :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A - love the way you told him. Still can't believe it :happydance: 
Hope your well Missy :hugs: 

Missh - so pleased Lo is doing well. I'm sure you'll settle in to your routine soon enough sweetie. Bet ds is loving having a little brother. Loving your DP :D 

Afm - not much to report as I'm in the early stages of my 2ww. My face is covered in spots though lol. Look like a spotty teen all over again. But I'm trying not to think anything cos its so early. Still feeling good tho :D gotta dash back to work but will check in again once I'm home xxxx


----------



## karine

hello my chickies 

yay clara! :hugs: finally! and what a pretty name!! can't wait to see a piccie.. you must be loving your new mummyhood :) big congrats hun!!

missh.. aww sorry you've got cabin fever hunnie.. soon you'll be out and about :hugs: hope george is feeling better.

cookie.. :happydance: for spots! fingers tightly crossed for you! 

achelois.. hope you are well and things are progressing nicely for you :hugs: HAHA love how you told oh!! he must be over the moon i bet!

grey.. hope you're having an easy 1st tri hunnie :hugs:

prepping.. hope you are well and buying more stuff.. how exciting.. i've already started eyeing some baby gear lol.. maybe i shouldn't do that, i'm probably jinxing myself :dohh:

afm, i can feel my body preparing to ovulate, it's quite frustrating knowing i won't be able to try. last night dh called me from the ship and i asked him, couldn't he fake sick or something so he can come home and we'll boink just one time and then he can go back.. poor thing was mortified because he had me on speaker phone and his friends heard.. silly man, he should know better than to do that anyways :haha:

:hugs: and buttplugs


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow! Really busy in here! 

CONGRATS on Seren's arrival! :D Looking forward to pictures and birth story :) 

Great story on telling OH A!!! :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else! 

afm: I'm 7 weeks today! Yesterday was officially the furthest pregnant I've been! I'm nervous and excited for tomorrow, but feeling good. No sickness so far (shouldn't be worried about that should I?) and only sore boobs, extreme tiredness and going off food I normally love...


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww grey! :happydance: on gettin to 7 weeks girlie.
As for the morning sickness, from Google research most ms starts around 7 weeks but can come on any time, some people get it earlier, some people later, and some never get it. So don't worry sweetie I'm sure all is fine hunni :hugs: 
:happydance: 7 WEEKS GREY :happydance: 

Karine, bless I know its hard when OH isn't around at bding time. Enjoy lots of wine and chocolate this month sweetie :hugs: and as for my out break on my face lol, I'm sure its too early for anything like that so its just my body starting to do its mean teasing lol. 

Hugs and butt plugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Congrats Grey on getting to 7 weeks! Cant wait for this 12 to be over... seems to take forever! 

Karine - you do make me laugh - I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall of your DH ship at that time! LOL!

Cookie hunni - I dont think its ever too early to symptom spot. I swear I knew from 1dpo. Back ache first, followed by hot flushes, aching legs the odd twinge, a funny taste in my mouth but not metallic, sore bbs from day 1. All symptoms completely vanished on day 9 but picked up again on day 10/11 Have had headaches too. I just knew. I didnt want to admit it as I was scared after everything that happened last time but I just had this feeling. Oh and not forgetting the super early nights - falling asleep at like 8pm. Had horrible dreams (nightmares) last night that I miscarried again. Woke up this morning in tears. Horrible feeling. Probably didnt help that I was reading about possibilities after having one and likelihood of another on way home last night and fell over! Thankfully onto my knees which took most of the impact and being so early I am sure eveything is fine - just being super paranoid.

Clara - where are these pics?!?!?! Dying to see your beautiful angel - how is it all going? Want the gory labour story details too!

MissH - how are you doing? Is all ok in your world?

Prepping - not heard from you in a while sweetie - hope all is well and you are shopping lots!

Love to everyone

A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A hope your ok from your fall :( :hugs: I know what you mean about being paranoid though hun but I know you will be fine sweetie :hugs: 
I've had a few weird dreams too, last night I had a dream that I forgot to put one of the hammys away and she was out all night in her ball and by the time I got up she had escaped the ball lol. I don't normally remember dreams. For some reason I have a good feeling this month but know I'm gonna be devastated when af shows. We shall see :( 

Hope everyone's well can't wait to hear from you all xxx


----------



## Achelois

You will be ok gorgeous - weird dreams are another symptom!!! SO EXCITED for you xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks A. I'm not getting excited cos I don't wanna be disappointed when af shows. 
And surely implantation wouldn't of happened yet so symptoms wouldn't be here lol. 
Blah. 

Also, karine, just remembered, I ment to post my similar situation thing to you about the phone call on loud speaker. I called DF last week while he was at work but was on the road in his van and I told him to hurry home so I could pounce on him.... Which was followed by a different voice laughing and DF tellin me off, the 17yr old apprentice was in the van too lol. Opppps xxxx


----------



## karine

heehee LOL cookie :rofl: glad to know i'm not the only one who does these things.. dh's cousin especially thinks i'm crazy because he was with dh that time i came to the door in my undies and now he's overheard this latest thing. they all must think i'm a sex-crazed maniac :shy:

achelois.. omg you have to be so careful hun! i have this friend who doesn't walk, she runs everywhere.. and when she was preggers i used to be so scared for her because she never slowed down. hope you're okay.. :hugs:

ah life is so slow when you aren't ttc, LOL.. i'm bored out of my mind! but counting down the days til my sisters come home and we hit the beach. am working out like a madwoman these days and feeling so sore but it feels great tho. 

love to all spa girls and babas :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol karine, I'm with you with the whole foot in mouth situations so don't you worry hunni. 
I know what you mean hun, this cycle will be over before you know it and then you can BD like mad :happydance: and you have your sisters coming over and a mini break to look forward to so hang in their sweetie :hugs: 

Hope your all well ladies and babies and beanies in tummies xxxxxx


----------



## karine

thanks cookie.. i'm quite excited, already packed my suitcase lol.. think i'll be ovulating the week after we return but i'm not really thinking about it. i have to remember that compared to some ppl we've only just started trying and it may or may not take a while before it happens for us so i have to relax! i'm hanging in there :)

:hugs: and buttplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

I'm not surprised your excited hunni, I would be too :D 
Although what you said may be true that you haven't been trying as long as some people doesn't mean you want it any less hunni, I know that. But try to enjoy relaxing this month, you'll be back in the game in no time hunni :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## prepping

Clara, beautiful name :cloud9:. I can't wait to hear the birth story! I hope you and baby are doing well and getting into the groove of things a couple days in. I'm so happy for all of you!!!

Grey, I wouldn't be worried at all about not having sickness! All I had for the first number of weeks is exactly what you mentioned - sore boobs and was really tired. As people would tell me, enjoy it. :) I certainly have so far.

Ach, way to go on how you told your hubby. :) so how are you feeling?? The best thing you can do is relax and flush out any worries as they won't do any good anyway. And you're right, they're packed in pretty secure that a little fall wouldn't be a harm. Doesn't protect you from some bruised knees though :)

Cookie, I find I don't even like when I remember dreams.... On the most part they're such a waste of brain space. Maybe it mostly just bugs me when Im completing a test and am trying to remember what I studied but all I can think of is something ridiculous that I dreamt the night before. :p but hey, if it's a symptom, all the better!

Karine, must be nice to hit the beach anytime! We've had the craziest weather here. A month ago we had a week of temps around 25C, it's been hovering around 10C since then, and this morning I woke up to it snowing. Just wacky out there! Enjoy your sister visit! And hey, at least you're making all the other guys jealous of how awesome of a wife your hubby has. Rar!

Afm, okay I have to admit one complaint I've had for quite a bit of the last number of months. It's not a big deal as it could certainly be worse. Buuut.... gas. Holy shoot! For every bite you give this kid, he gives back an air bubble. And as far as I've been able to find, there's nothing I can take for it. My poor DH too.... I have to admit there's been some funny times.... but it's certainly not added any sexiness to being preggy. LoL Especially the piercing pain of a tiny air bubble being caught in the wrong spot. I think the baby is fueled on it or something. 

But anyway, that's my little peeve of the day. I'll have to take a pic soon too as he's starting to poke out where I genuinely look like I've got a belly going on. And I think it must've just happened overnight as I swear he wasn't this big yesterday.

:D


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol prepping, I know what you mean about remembering stupid things when we try hard to remember the important stuff lol. I'm currently sat with my work book revising for my final exam and its not going in :( but I remember the stupid hammy dream :rofl: 

Awwwww I feel sorry for you about the gas problem hunni. Atleast you have an excuse so can get away with it lol. Just stay away from the curry hunni :D lol. Oooh can't wait to see your bump picture hunni :happydance: 

Grey, Clara, A, karine, missh - hope you lovely ladies are all ok. 
Hugs and butt plugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hey gals :) 

cookie.. oh that's exactly how i feel! but i refuse to harp on it or let ppl pressure me anymore. i'm so worried about the age thing.. just have to CHILL, lol. but all the same i can't wait to be back on the crazywagon :winkwink: hey any weirdness going on with you? 

prepping.. gosh not looking forward to the gassy bit.. i'd rather have the morning sickness and spots! :blush: island life is nice, but sometimes i'd die to be somewhere that's freezing cold. you get over the heat really fast, lol. and trinidad isn't as nice as where i'm going for vacay, over there it's much more laid-back and the beaches are gorge. hey when i win the lottery i'll fly all you girls over here for a holiday :winkwink:

:hugs: and buttplugs xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Bless you karine, hurry with the lotto winning already hunni :happydance: 
My surrogate mum from work is actually on her way there now so I will hear all about Trinidad when she returns :D 
Don't worry hunni, you will be back in the game in no time :hugs: 

Nope not much to report, kinda feeling less confident actually if I'm honest. No sore bbs, have a bit of a dull ache in ny back but that's from being in the same position studying for the past 5 hours lol. I'm not feeling it now for some reason lol. So will be back with you next cycle hunni :D xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

Prepping - sounds like a blast - literally with the gas! haha! At least as Cookie said you have an excuse. I have noticed this a bit myself but more directly after I have eaten.

Last night I had terrible indigestion where I felt like my dinner was stuck just below my throat - cant eat as much as I did at the moment for some reason but that shouldnt hurt the waistline - having said that I am starving a lot more regularly. Couldnt face breakfast this morning - forced myself to have some but think I was still full from last night.

Having very hot flushes today and weeing more!! Joy! DYING for the 12 to be over. Longest 2ww x 6 ever! On the upside when I go away with work on 13 May I will return on 1st June and will be 9w5d by then so nearly at scan time thank god! 

Stopped testing yesterday. Going to try one on Saturday and one next week just to be sure and then relax.

Cookie & Karine - you will be joining us in no time. Cookie - even though I could have sworn I knew I was there were days when I just didnt believe it any more and lost hope. Keep your fingers crossed hunni and relax. I bought some Internet Cheapies supposedly 10miu but they were all blank until after I did my first digital and even now the line is feint. It was getting darker but OH said it was slightly psychotic testing every single day. I tend to agree just so want to keep checking and knowing everything is ok.

Karine - Im with Cookie - get that lotto win underway hunni - would love for us all to get together. Maybe we should make a pact that if we are all still in touch by a certain year we should arrange a meet centrally?!?! That would be SO cool!

Anyway, lovely talking to you all

Hope MissH, Clara and Grey are all ok

Love

A x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A :hugs: :D everything is gonna be fine this time round hunni, I know it will. 
All the pregnancy symptoms are sneaking in ok you now sweetie and you will be popping along with prepping and grey in no time lol. And atleast your scan doesn't see too far away hey :happydance: 
Try eating little and often to see if that is more appealing to you hunni :D 
I also agree with the meet too. Would be awsome to stay in touch and arrange a central meet and have all the spa ladies and spa babies together :D 

Idk A, one second I feel so positive then the next I'm not. I don't have anything going on to make me think I am, just that we doggy danced more than normal and at the right times so I guess I'm clinging on to that. 

Slight admission here..... I just did a opk to curb the poas addiction! Don't know what I expected but didn't stop me examining it thoroughly :rofl: and then I went and counted my hpts lol. I've got 10 ICs, 1 FRER and 1 CB digi Haha. 
Out of interest A, what IC do you have cos mine are the 10mui ones too? 
God I wish this 2ww was almost up already lol xxxxxx


----------



## karine

achelois.. ok there's a draw tonight so i'll buy a ticket on the way home lol :winkwink: it would be so fab to meet all of you! i have a similar pact with my friends, we're hoping to do a european tour in a few years.. so exciting! maybe i'll visit the british spa girls when i come :happydance:

remember what you always tell me cookie, you're not out til whatsherface shows! but i do know how you feel, it's like you get doubts and try to convince yourself you aren't preg (but you still are madly hopeful in secret) to try to protect yourself from a bad ending. problem is nothing can make it easier. i'm hopeful for you, i really wish it's your turn, don't mind if i'm the last one, lol. keeping everything tightly crossed for you (and i mean everything, hahaha) since i'm out of commission for a while :haha:

xx, k.


----------



## Achelois

Uk fertility solutions pack of 50 for 15 pounds. 

What did the opk say?! 

I honestly went through the 2ww thinking I am today I'm not today I definitely am I'm definitely not. Relax. You'll know soon enough and thanks to previous discussions we all know how amazing the doggy dance is for catching!

Love ya chick xxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh Karine that's so lovely of you to say xxx and I think if you're in Europe you should DEFINITELY pop in - would be rude not to!

Hope you're doing ok sweetie xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine - Yes as they say, you gotta be in it to win it! So make sure you pick up a ticket hunni, you never know :D
Aww that made me giggle about having EVERYTHING crossed :rofl: very sweet of you so we shall see hey hun, and I know what you mean about convinving yourself your out but secretly hoping! lol.

A - My ICs are One Step pregnancy strips. Obviously I've never had a bfp on one so dunno if they are actually any good lol. 
My OPK had a very faint, barely there second line..... so I guess im not ovulating :rofl: I dunno what i expected but I really had to pee on something and theres no point wasting a IC at like 5dpo.... Implantation wouldnt of happened yet lol! Im not 100% sure if im 5 or 6dpo lol but still.... would rather pee on the OPK than the IC cos I dont wanna use them all up as im hoping these will be the last I have to purchase for a while.... unlikely :rofl: Oh yes.... Good old doggy dancing ;)
I also know what you mean about not knowing whats going on. When did your first symptoms come hunni? :hugs: Loves you too :hugs: Sooooooo pleased your back :happydance:

Im just relaxing and going with it! 

Ooooooooo quick question. A im on my laptop so can i have the link for the SPA siggy please.... AND :D what about updating the thread title with all the bfps and spa babies we have? Just a thought :D

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Right I'll investigate what brand my ICs are this evening. They are rubbish though. Even an Asda one (outside of time grams so poss evap) have me a very very faint positive at 6dpo. Had symtons from like 1dpo. Back ache etc. I don't think the baby has to implant for symptoms I'm not sure. I know it does for hcg bit I think changes on oestrogen (sp) and progesterone can give you symptoms too so don't discount them!!

Clara will need to provide spa link. An good point will update ASAP. Updated page one the other day. Just not the title x


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok thanks hunni bun :D Will get the siggy once Clara has the time to do it :D

Ive heard that the asda ones are quite good! 6DPO you got a faint bfp!! Thats crazy. I have this feeling that when I eventually get my bfp I'm gonna be like 2 weeks late lol. 
Yea if you get a chance to check the type of ICs you have just so I know a bit more about them lol. Just being nosey really :)

And thankyou for the info, I just assumed bean would have to implant but obviously not. 
So excited for you sweetie :happydance: 

Are you stuck on a train atm on your way home?! Weather has been proper pants today lol xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Mine are first step. Only really been getting a line since Tuesday. One day post af. 
The Asda one was crazy fair though. And I swore evap as so early. As soon as I can figure out how to do it I'll post pics of first steps and digi xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Oh and was on train lol! That's all I do now every spare second is google!!! And bnb xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Thought so. I bnb all the time too do don't worry. I've been studying all day but been checking in every so often lol. Practically hourly :rofl: 
Ok, well I'm not expecting the cheapies to be any good but wanna keep the frer and digi for confirmation purposes only lol. So will start playing with the cheapies in a week I guess lol. 

Hope your resting up now your home and manage to eat somethin sweetie :D 
I'm still waiting for DF to get home :( xxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi lovelies!

Sorry, it's so hard to get time to post recently, can't imagine why! Ok, signature: I think if you click on mine you should get taken to the link..

A how you feeling? I had a night where I felt so sick all night and really 'aciddy' right at the beginning. My sis thought it may have been implantation.

Cookie, hope AF stays away for you

Prepping haha, wind! I remember that :)

Karine would be fab to see you in Europe one day and we can all have a proper SPA girls and beans meet up!

MissH, hope you and little man are well :)

AFM, I'm enjoying this crazy journey! Seren has been so good so far. I'm hoping she's not lulling me into a false sense of security....;) she's very hungry so we're getting a lot of breastfeeding practice! I'm persevering through sore nips and backache and trying new positions etc. 

I'll post this bit then start birth story in case I get interrupted! She's feeding right now so I may have a little time! :)

Hope everyone's ok, sorry of I've missed anything.

Hugs and plugs x


----------



## Clara cluck

So, birth story. As you know, contractions started finally on Saturday, by around 1am Sunday morning they were 3 mins apart do called Birth Centre to say we're coming in. They asked me to go to triage first for observation because I was 2 weeks overdue. So we did and they put a monitor on to track her heartbeat and my contractions. It showed she was in slight distresss and they continued to monitor with me in a different position. This seemed to work and her heartbeats showed she was happier. However the birth centre and labour ward were full at this point so we had to stay in triage for a couple of hours. I was really proud of myself at this point ss id mot even had a paracetamol! We started using the TENS though when the midwife reminded us we had one! They were still a bit worried about her so told me we'd have to go to labour ward and recommended I had my waters broken to get the process moving a bit. There was still a chance to go to birth centre after at this point. However, when they broke my waters there was grade 2 meconium in there so the birth centre was now out :( So they were even more concerned about her after this so wanted to put me on a syntocinon drip to strengthen and regulate contractions and move the labour along. I was nervous about this as I know the contractions can ramp up in pain and strength quite quickly and was only just managing with them by this point. I reluctantly agreed to epidural and they started both this and the drip together. Very strange! I could see my tummy contracting and feel the tightening when I put my hand there but no pain! so we continued like this for a while, constantly being monitored as she kept showing signs of distress. By about 2pm they examined me and I was 8cm dilated. The midwife who'd been with me all this time on labour ward had to go at 4, when I was due to be examined again. She topped up my epidural, I kind of wish she hadn't topped it up so much now looking back but I'll explain this in a bit. I was quite tired now so had a short nap. At the changeover the new midwife examined me and baby's head ed on its war down! I had said it feels very 'full and pressure-y' down there about 15 mins before exam! So another midwife was called and I started pushing stage. Unfortunately I was numb because of the epi. So I had to keep asking the midwife when I was contracting. I'm not going to lie, this bit was the hardest thing I've ever done! I was pushing do hard and OH and the midwives kept telling me to push more and that she couldn't stay where she was as it was dangerous. I got a bit upset here as I was so tired and terrified I was hurting her. Anyway they had to do an episiotomy but I felt such a strong need to push while she was doing it. Anyway, Seren finally came out and she was ok :) They put her straight on my chest which was so surreal after all this time-i just stared at her! They then took her to clean her. When they have me her back she fed for 15-20 mins. I had to have an operation as I tore quite badly as well as the episiotomy do they topped up my epidural with spinal block and then OH, Seren and I went into theatre. OH sat and held my hand, one of the theatre staff tried to settle Seren. In the end she put baby on my breast to feed while they operated! 

So after this I spent two nights in the postnatal ward under observation. Stem was being observed too due to the meconium. We're both fine now though (bit sore!) and happy to be home as a family at last. Midwife came to check us yesterday and we're doing well :)

So, not the natural, drug free waterbirth I wanted but we're fine and Seren is so worth it. I'm totally on love with her :)

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh Clara :happydance: so pleased to hear your birth story hunni. 
Sorry it wasnt the birth you planned for but atleast your both doing well hunni. 
Sounds like you settled in to breast feeding straight away too :happydance: 
So so so happy for you. Can't wait to see pics. 

Enjoy little seren and settling in to your new family life sweetie :hugs: well done mummy xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Thanks hunni. Glad you understood all that, just seen all the typos!!

Will try and post pics ASAP but just using my mobile right now and can't seem to do it on there. Maybe I'll email you :)

X


----------



## Achelois

Oh Clara - what a beautiful story - maybe not exactly as you had planned but at least shes here, shes healthy and you are totally smitten. Cannot wait to see the photos.

Me - I am planning on telling my mother and sh1tting myself is not the word. Not right away but maybe next week, the week after or when I am 10 weeks (back from work trip) but thinking of buying a Gradparents to be card and putting this in it:

Dear Grandpa & Grandma, 

I do not have a face to see,
Or put inside a frame.
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss.
I don't yet have a name.

Not yet can you hold my tiny hands,
Nor whisper in my ear.
It's still too soon to sing a song,
Or cuddle me so near.

But all that will change come this December;
When they say I am due.
I am your newest grandchild;
And I can't wait until I meet you!

All I ask between now and then 
Is your love for me to grow.
I promise I'll be worth the wait;
Just think of all the joy we'll know!

So as you're waiting patiently,
Please pray lots of prayers for me.
I cannot wait to be a part 
Of this wonderful family!


What do you think? When should I tell them. After last time I was wanted to wait until I had a scan pic but I am worried my mum may be disappointed and feel hurt I didnt tell her sooner......... just dont know what to do!

A xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A - those words are beautiful! Made me well up :cry: 
I think its a beautiful way to tell them hunni. Tell them when your ready hun, I understand about wanting the scan pic first but if your gutt says tell her then do what feels right for you. If it was me I'd prob tell my mum sooner but that's just because she helped me through so much with the mc I'd want her to know. BUT, that's just me. Do what feels right hunni. 

Loves ya xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh and forgot to add, very crampy today so I'm lookin out for signs of IB. So far.... Nada :rofl: 

Butty plugs xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Yay fingers crossed hunni xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol, think it's a case of desperately seeking any poss symptom lol xxx 

How's everyone doing today? Xxx


----------



## karine

clara and achelois, you both made me want to bawl here sitting at my desk!

clara.. thanks for sharing hunnie! can't wait for pix of your little lady, she must be the cutest thing :) so glad you both made it thru safe and healthy :hugs:

achelois.. lovely poem, you're going to make your parents cry their eyes out with that! and it's something they can show bean years from now.. what a great idea!

cookie.. omg FX lady!!!!!!! keep us posted! i can see i won't be doing much work today.. having a good feeling about today :) love this group

XX, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine I love this group too :D crazy how you can connect so much with people you've not technically "met" but couldn't imagine not having you ladies in my life. 

I think this is pure coincidence, hence trying not to post about it... But, these past few days I've been peeing a little more, sorry TMI. I'm normally quite a routined girl but so far, on my 2nd out of the ordinary pee.... Hmmm.... I dunno :s 

Trying not to symptom spot is so hard man lol. 

Loves you all xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok so after some googling more frequent peeing doesn't actually start till around 6 weeks pregnant.... So yes its coincident lol. 

What a way to spend your break at work... Researching peeing :rofl: 
Xxxx


----------



## karine

lol cookie.. oh my work has been suffering as of late because i'm so hooked on bnb and google! thank goodness my office is 95% ladies because the sort of things i google (like best positions to conceive) shouldn't be seen by men :blush: 

can't imagine not having you ladies in my life either.. feel almost like i've known you girls all my life.. strange but great :hugs: gosh it's impossible to symptom spot i think.. whether you get really excited or try to keep your emotions at bay, when af shows you feel just as horrible so i say spot away, girl! :happydance: FX witchypoo leaves you alone this cycle..

afm i'm getting all the little twinges and pains i get every cycle that always fool me into thinking something's going on in there and this time i know for sure nothing's going on in there so i'm keeping all this in mind for next cycle lol. how annoying mother nature is :growlmad:

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Fabulous birth story Clara (the happy ending bit), thanks for sharing!!! 

Great poem A - I'd say tell them when you're ready :hugs:


----------



## mrs_firsttime

hii all
am new to all this but thought it may be good to join u as u all in a similar boat.
2 days after af failed to arrive and have had 3 bfn. thought i felt different but wonder whether i just want to believe that ??


----------



## Achelois

Welcome mrs first time. Achelois here! Well this thread and the previous one has been in existence for over a year. It's a very friendly place to be and lovely girls who weirdly because you've never met them Become like your closest friends. We share pretty much everything from sex positions to gas and toilet issues! We have shared some of the saddest and happiest moments in our lives with each other and despite two of our members having their babies and being very busy mummies now we all stay in touch. Some of us (me especially) go off radar occasionally when the pressures of ttc become too much but generally we are all here for each other. 
You're more than welcome to join us and I hope you laugh, giggle, cry and share everything with us as we will with you. It's the best thread on here! 
In relation to your tests as hard as it is relax. Don't do any more. I had a similar situation one cycle and stress of wondering etc made me two weeks late. It's possible you are pregnant but until af shows I would carry on as normal. Trust me we all know how hard that is!
Anyhow I've rambled enough - just wanted to welcome you to our amazing thread. 
WELCOME!

Speak to you soon hunni and stay positive

A xx

Ps we have two babies, currently 3 bfps and now 3 ttc so you've evened up the numbers.... For now. X


----------



## Cookie_88

Welcome Mrs first time. 

A has summed this thread up perfectly so welcome to the thread of butt plugs and doggy dancing :happydance: (just to mention, butt plugs is a joke.... We don't use them to assist ttc :rofl: ) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies

So - for those of you who are interested below are my one million tests!

Digi - the one that made me leap for joy!

& Internet Cheapies since about 11dpo until yesterday (left to right)

A xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1









photo 2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cookie_88

:happydance: yay A :happydance: 
Soooo happy for u. How you feeling sweetie xxx


----------



## Achelois

Not bad at all hunni - starting to feel more positive - touch wood. Today was the day it all went wrong last time so keeping my fingers firmly crossed. If I can get through today I will be SO happy x Hows you? x


----------



## karine

hi girlies 

hi mrs first time :flower: welcome! well i think achelois and cookie summed it up, just try to relax and see what happens, hun.. 

achelois.. lovely bfp! i want one! oh you'll get thru it all hunnie.. sending positive vibes across the miles :hugs: you'll soon be posting your tummy pix with prepping and grey.

cookie.. how u doin lady?? :hugs:

hope everyone has a good day.. it's extra, extra hot today, feels like a sneak-out-of-work-early kind of day :haha: 

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A hope by the time the day is out your feeling more relaxed :D you will be fone sweetheart :hugs: 

Karine..... It's bloody chucking it down with rain here :( enjoy the lush weather. My friend who's out there will be so happy if its hot lol. 

Afm. I'm ok. Had a strong cramp session earlier but nada to report. Kinda over this 2ww right now lol. 
Got a study session after work with a friend so hopefully will get some work done and keep me busy lol. 

Clara, grey, missh & prepping & Mrs first time hope your all well ladies 
Xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Just been speed reading the last 5 pages! I can't keep up! 

Just wanted to stay I'm still here but will have to do a proper reply later because I am typing with 1 hand at the moment x x


----------



## karine

awwww missh you're in love! how's the lil cutiepatootie doing? hope you're well hunnie :hugs:

gosh cookie i'd die for some rain! walking to work this morning i felt like i was having a hot flash, was terrible! cannot wait to go home, have a bath, put on the a/c and settle down with a good book! strong cramps are good.. FX! hey when is af due?

:dust: :hug: and buttplugs


----------



## Clara cluck

A beautiful piccies! V exciting hunni! :)

Am feeling a bit teary today, but I guess it's just the baby blues

Hope everyone's well

C xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Ps typing one handed too, breastfeeding with the other...:)


----------



## Achelois

Oh Clara! Hope you're ok. Must be exhausting and very overwhelming so it's absolutely allowed to feel emotional. We are herefor you hunni. You're doing an amazing job xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Achelois said:


> Oh Clara! Hope you're ok. Must be exhausting and very overwhelming so it's absolutely allowed to feel emotional. We are herefor you hunni. You're doing an amazing job xxxx

Thanks hunni, think I'm ok again now, my milk has come in, apparently that can cause 'baby blues'. 

How is everyone? X


----------



## karine

:hugs: clara.. hope you are all better and enjoying your beautiful seren!

achelois.. how are you? any symptoms yet hunnie? :hugs:

just having a quiet weekend relaxing. dh came home early for 4 days as some of the machinery they use to do their work malfunctioned.. sadly i think i've already ovulated! and even worse, he leaves again on tuesday for another 2 weeks because all the work has to be redone :cry: am v. happy to have him home for a little bit but it looks as though he's going to miss out on our weekend away AND his bday AND the next fertile window because after he comes back in 2 weeks it's out again for another job! 

trying not to bellyache about it because that's just how it is and i know everything happens for a reason and it's just not our time yet.. but it is SO frustrating!

ok rant over! hope everyone is great :flower:

:hugs: and buttyplugs :)


----------



## Achelois

Hey all

Well today I have booked my doctors appointment. I am officially one week late today and done a million tests - all still positive which is good (today I havent tested) so I think 5w1d today. Thursday 7.20pm! What happens at this appointment? They didnt see me last time - just referred me so all very exciting. No symptoms really apart from very odd cramp, taste in my mouth and hot flushes occasionally and VERY sore BBs!

Karine - sounds like you are going to have to lock your man under the stairs so that he cant keep escaping on you! Hope you are ok hunni.

Its been very quiet on here at the weekend - hope you are all ok

Love to you all

A xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Achelois, I went to see the doctor at about 5 weeks pregnant. He got me to do a urine sample and he used it to do a pregnancy test. He also gave me a bounty pack and told me to make an appointment with the midwife. Not much really but it did make me feel better to get a positive test confirmed by the doctor! I only did 3 tests at home and they were all on the same day. A wise person [YOU!] told me to stop testing so my advice to you would be to relax a bit and stop testing! Try to enjoy the feeling of being pregnant :flower:

Karine, I don't think we can ever be a 100% sure of when we ov and some of those little swimmers can live for days so try and relax and bed when your OH is home and you never know what might happen. I know its frustrating but you will get that BFP and we're all here to support you on that journey :hugs:

Cookie, I hope your 2ww is flying by. I am keeping everything [yes everything!] firmly crossed that its your time soon :hugs:

Prepping and GreyGirl, hope your both feeling well.

Clara, I don't think any birth goes exactly the way its planned. The most important thing is to have a healthy baby at the end of it. I also had the baby blues a few days after the birth, lots of tears and general panic about not being able to cope once OH goes back to work! Feeling much better now but its still scary!

Think I have covered most things but I'm finding it hard to keep up these days! Hope all you lovely ladies had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey my lovely ladies sorry I've been mia, busy weekend :D 

A - how exciting about your Dr appt :happydance: everuthings gonna be just fine sweetie, you'll see. 
As missh said, don't test now, those lines have been gettin darker and darker for you, relax and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs: 

Karine - good news that your OH came back for a bit but annoying that he has to go away again :( hang in there sweetie, you'll get that BFP in no time. 

Missh & Clara - hope your settling down in to your new roles as mummies. I'm sire the baby blues will pass before you know it :hugs: 

Grey & prepping - hope you lovely ladies are both well :hugs: 

Afm - nothing to report :D still got crazy amounts of spots all over my face but that's it. And a bfn on a ic this morning. Gotta dash back to work but will post properly laters xxxxx


----------



## karine

hi girlies,

clara and missh.. :hugs: for you and the babas! i still can't believe you both have already given birth.. seems like just yesterday we were all ttc!

achelois.. :happydance: for the first visit, you must be so excited sweetie! let us know how it goes of course :hugs:

cookie.. FX FX FX.. how many dpo are you? let's hope and pray that next bfp goes to you hun!

i'm doing better than yesterday.. i'm honestly doubtful that this will ever happen, it feels like such a difficult thing, with all these obstacles! i'm telling myself that whatever the outcome i'll be fine and it's actually making me feel better :)

:hugs: and buttplugs


----------



## karine

oh and i think i'm also going off the deep end a bit lol.. on the way home friday i was having these bad ovary pains and i found myself talking to my ovaries and saying you guys let me down last cycle so guess what, no spermies this month :wacko: thank god i kept my voice down :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine it will happen sweetie. I've been playing this ttc game for so long now I know how you feel, but it will happen. Be strong sweetie :hugs: 

So..... Just a small update from me. Went to the toilet to find pale pink cm in my undies....when I wiped there was NOTHING.... I'm 10dpo.... Is that too late for ib. I did a little :happydance: in the loo at work lol. 
But it could also be early af so we shall see what happens :D 

Hope your all well beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## karine

cookie!!! :happydance: omg FX!! and no, don't think that's too late, my friend had ib at 13 dpo! i hope and pray this is it for you!!

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Fingers crossed Cookie!

Just a quickie from me, finally some pics...

First 3 are my little beanie Seren (which by the way means 'star' in Welsh - Daddy is fom Wales) and the last one is her and I having a cuddle.

Sorry it's taken a while!

Love and butty plugs xx
 



Attached Files:







SNV38968.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









561851_10150818675705100_673905099_12086373_1560095093_n[1].jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5









541166_10150819147175100_673905099_12087747_2028328376_n[1].jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









549225_10151010481263327_646938326_13032540_923409393_n[1].jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GreyGirl

LOVE your avatar picture Clara - beautiful! Lovely pictures of your gorgeous girl :) 

Hi all :wave: 
I'm 8 weeks today! Seems to have gone quick so far, but still feels WAY off til the 12 week scan! I've had no 'proper' sickness or anything yet, so I guess worried I've miscarried and body doesn't know yet, but then I've seen a heartbeat and so I should be happy because I haven't had cramps or bleeding - but I still worry...I hope if all's well at 12 week scan I can properly relax and enjoy pregnancy! I am grateful to be sick free, don't get me wrong, but I still worry :S 

How are you all? :)


----------



## Achelois

Omg!!! Cookie got everything crossed hunni xxxxxxx keep us posted. When is af due?

Clara your daughter is absolutely beautiful. Love her hair...... She's gorgeous!

Hope everyone is well. Got to run but will post later


A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara she's beautiful. And love the meaning behind seren. I love the one of her sleeping on your lap, and love love love the cuddles one. What a beautiful daughter you have there. Well done mummy :hugs: 

Grey - times flying hunni. Try not to worry, all will be fine hun, not long till your 12 week scan, hope you get to relax and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs: 

Thanks ladies. I felt so out this month until this. Af is due Friday for me so fx she stays away. 
Butty plugs :D xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Grey my morning sickness didn't kick in til after week 8 if I remember correctly. You may be lucky and get away with none :) it doesn't mean anything sinister. My friend is on about week 28 now and hardly suffered any MS at all. The 12 week scan is so worth waiting for, I cried loads! Amazing seeing your little dan on the screen!

Cookie, you're not out till the witch flies in on her broomstick! Everything crossed hunni!

A hope you're feeling ok :)

Karine hope all is well with you too.

MissH, thanks, it's a bit of an emotional roller coaster hey?! Am feeling lots better now, just need to keep on top of my sleep ;)

Prepping, wherever you are, hope you're ok

Thankyou for all your lovely comments :) I think Seren is beautiful but I'm biased! Will be lovely for her to meet you all if we ever manage to get together :)

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Clara she is stunning :hugs: 
Hope both you and missh are gettin plenty of rest in. 

No more random cm since earlier so praying it was actually ib. But just gotta wait n see :D 
Xxxx


----------



## karine

oh clara i agree with cookie, she is absolutely stunning and so are you! what a pretty mama :hugs: love the piccies :)

FX cookie, FX!! :dust:

grey.. 8 weeks hunnie!! congrats!! remember when you used to say it'll never happen? :hugs:

love to all :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok ladies I'm confused..... 
Again, just been to the toilets and got browny cm in my undies, not loads but enough to notice....but nothing when I wiped (sorry TMI) 
Surely its not ib now as its the second time its been there. I'm so confused :( 

A - loving the new title :happydance: 

Hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Relax cookie hunni. There is no reason that it's not ib. There's a girl in first trimester who has been spotting for last 6 weeks and saw her babys heartbeat yesterday. You're not out until af shows hunni. Got a good feeling bout you this month xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanx hunni. I just don't feel pregnant so if its af I'm totally fine with it now lol. 
Gonna do a ic tomorro just for fun lol. 

How you all doing today? Xxx


----------



## Achelois

I dont feel pregnant either but did another digital yesterday and now showing 3+ so I guess I must be lol! You may surprise yourself Cookie - I am very hopeful for you this month hunni

Hope you are all well

AFM - I did something "naughty" today - bought a teddy and some scratch mits. I guess its WAY to early - 5+3 today but I couldnt help it. Doctors appointment tomorrow and with going away again with work I am going to ask about possibility of early scan next week before I go to make sure all is ok. I have a history in my family of etopics so Im wondering if that would help my case? What do you think? I dont want to be away with work and then have major issues where I cant get health care............. thoughts?

A x


----------



## Cookie_88

Awwww A :hugs: The teddy and scratch mits sound cute. Everythings gonna be fine hunni bun. It might be worth asking your Dr about an early scan. They should do it if theres a history of ectopics in the family. It would be great for your peace of mind if they can do it before you go away hunni, but please try not to worry ok, the digi is a great sign hun so sit back, relax and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Well AFM - Im a bit confused. Did a IC this morning and now trying to figure out if I just got an evap, a faint faint faint bfp or I have a case of line eye. So now wondering if I should do a FRER or just sit and wait it out now lol. Im soooo confused. Ive got a few pics but you cant really see it, will post so you can see what you think, if you can see anything! :rofl:

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/stephanopolis123/normalinvert.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/stephanopolis123/normalhpt.jpg

If you dont see anything then its fine just say that as I think im cracking up here and what to do now?! I still have my FMU saved incase i do another lol

xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Right well I cant see them on my computer but........... on my phone I am CERTAIN I can see the beginnings of a BFP hunni!!! OMG I am so excited. Do a FRER...... Sod it its only money and will put your mind at rest. How many DPO are you? x


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hunni! Its weird cos i dont see it as much on here but i can in real life and on my phone! I posted a thread in preg tests and 2ww and 2 people replied saying they could see something on the normal one but not the inverted one.

Im gonna go dip my FR now. Do you think im ok to use the fmu from this morning. Its been sat for like 2 and a half hours now but its more concentrated than what Id have now?!


----------



## Achelois

Yeah - why not!

SO EXCITED!!!! LET ME KNOW X


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok gonnna do it now.... Omg Im soooo scared!


----------



## Achelois

Got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

FRER = BFN :rofl: 
But I did another IC and that had a faint barely there line again just a bit fainter... 
Bummed :( 

Now I wanna go buy more tests and poas all day! lol! Thank god its my day off lol

xxx


----------



## Achelois

Are you sure its BFN hunni - my ASDA one was well past the "time frame" when I got a BFP and if you remember I said Evap - OH was convinced it was BFP and it took me a further 10 days until I got my BFP on a digi. I love digi - no confusion - just straight yes or no!!

Come on laydee - waiting for you!

A x


----------



## Achelois

Ps - how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Cookie_88

well im 12dpo, FRER is deff BFN but another IC came up with the same faint line?!


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok, so I've just been to the shops and brought more tests :rofl:
Thought I'd got myself a right bargain as went in to a cheapie shop and they had 2 tests for 99p. So I brought 3 pack (6 tests) have only sipped at a glass of juice all day so thought I'd give one a go. They are in proper preggy tests boxes and no I wasnt expecting your FRER kinda test BUT.... They are just strips... AND.... the SAME strips as my ICs. So I thought what the hell, had 2 faint faint faint lines on 2 today so lets try one more, from a different batch.... I got another faint faint faint line! Now I dunno what to do, well I do.... I gotta wait a few days, see if af shows and test again! God im frustrated :(


----------



## Achelois

This is such SUCH exciting news. I'm convinced you're going to have some amazing news for us by the weekend. Keep us posted!
Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou sweetie! Just gotta wait and see.... and not get excited yet! lol.
Af could still come and crash the party lol!


----------



## prepping

Hi all! Can't respond in length atm, but had to pop in...
Cookie, step away from the sticks! take a breather and relax for a couple days or you will be driven beyond batty. Dreaming and poas is fun and all... But there's still a few days left before anything can be said with any degree of certainty. I can't say whether I see anything on the pics to be quite honest -- no matter how much I really want to see something. So all that's left is to wait and save those new sticks for when you are officially 1 day late at least. 
And btw, symptoms are so hard to guage -- I felt super premenstrual before getting my BFP. To the point that 2 days of AF being MIA I was just hoping and hoping she would come so that I could have a release. (Of course that was when I was in super denial of a late AF meaning anything)

Hearts and hugs cookie. Keep the spirits up and find a distraction. ;)


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks prepping :) 
Yes Im stepping away from the sticks lol. Packed them all up and put them away... very away indeed :rofl: Gonna try and wait out Af now lol.

Aww bless, can imagine you in denial, especially when you were relaxing :D

Hope all is well with you and all the SPA ladies :hugs:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Good idea to wait a few days Cookie! I so want it to be a :bfp: for you...and this could still happen. Let us know when you test again - I highly recommend the clearblue digi, gives such a clear yet or no!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Grey - I have my CB Digi but gonna wait till Friday to take that and thats only if my ICs give me a slightly darker line! 3 ICs all with faint faint lines is whats keeping me positive atm, but I'm not getting my hopes up, especially as I've just been to the toilet and had pale brown cm when i wiped again.. thats 3 days its happened but only the once each day?! So yea, they could just be mean ICs that have given me faint, barely there, gotta squint to the seem lines and AF is actually on its way?! 
The annoying part of waiting and seeing now then :D

Hope you and beanie are doing well sweetie xxx


----------



## karine

this is unbelievable! every time i'm away i come back to fab news!! well cookie, i know you haven't gotten that bfp yet but i'm thinking it's just a matter of time?!! i really hope so hunnie.. FX!

achelois.. i think you should get the scan, just to be safe and put your mind at ease hunnie :hugs: i think i'll be just like you and so excited to buy baby things.. actually i already have a blanket, bought it really for my godson but my mum had also bought him one just like it so i ended up buying something else and keeping the blanket for myself lol :)

took a sick day yesterday so have lots to do today.. but i will be checking in cookie!

hope all mamas, babas and beans are doing great :hugs:


----------



## Ananya

Oh my, congrats ladies! So happy for Achelois, prepping and everyone else! Cookie, i hope it is a bfp. I have been away taking a break from ttc. Anyway, today i am very sad. My husband finally had his semen analysis which was fine. The GP is telling us that because we have had one child, we can't get any support on the nhs without paying. We have to pay for consultation, checks ups etc. Even if i had a natural problem like blocked tubes etc, i have to pay. I seriously can't believe it. I did not have a normal pregnancy with my first and def not a normal motherhood. I feel so heart broken!


----------



## Cookie_88

Welcome back Ananya. Sorry to hear the nhs are being unsupportive :hugs: but good news for your OHs SA. Fx its just a matter of time before nature takes its course. 

Thanks karine. Tbh I think af is coming but my body is being mean to me. Had heart burn today for the second time ever and also had a nauseous spell out of no where. But like I said, I'm pretty sure its af but that's fine. 
Sorry to hear you've not been well. Hope your feeling better now though xxxx 

Hope A, Clara, prepping, missh and grey are all well. 
Butty plugs ,xxx


----------



## karine

cookie.. it's so stupid that af is such a prankster, isn't it? but i still think you may be getting some good news soon! i dunno but i swear i saw the faint line.. this cycle i've been able to sit back and experience all the symptoms that usually give me hope knowing fully well that i'm not pg. and strange as it seems, i know that nxt cycle if i do get to try, i'll still get duped yet again! it's just impossible to not hold on to a little hope, i think.. it can go either way hunnie, but we are all rooting for you :hugs: 

hi ananya :flower:.. hang in there hunnie :hugs:


----------



## karine

heehee, cookie forgot to tell you, i wasn't sick, was just really tired and the weather was so bad i took a day off and ended up going shopping with my mum :winkwink:


----------



## Achelois

Cheeky day off Karine eh??? Lol. Keep positive hunni you never know your luck next month xxx

CoOkie - keeping everything firmly crossed for you sweetie. Xxx

Ananya - good to hear from you chick. Sorry to hear nhs are being so incredibly cruel. You should also stay positive and hang in there because your husband has the right tools for the job and you know you can conceive and deliver!

Wishing you the Best chick xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm off to drs at 720pm to for first appointment. Convinced it will be a waste of time as he will just say ok I'll refer you to midwife and that'll be that. Gonna ask about early scan though

A xxxxxx

Ps will update you all later xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww A I'm excited for your Dr appt. Good luck getting the early scan and will be lookin in for your update. :hugs: 

Karine - thanks sweetie, had more watery pale brown cm today so convinced its af gearing up. If it is then on to next cycle with you sweetie :happydance: we will get there sweetie xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hope drs went well A :hugs: xxx


----------



## Achelois

Yep all good. Have to be late to work tomorrow as have to do urine sample and deliver to surgery. Then collect exemption form so no more paying for prescriptions or dentist and then finally get referral form for midwife and her number to ring and ask for early scan next week as going away if she can fit me in. Yay! 
Blood pressure all good. Very reassuring. 

Hoping af doesn't come cookie. Xxxxx
Will keep you all posted. 

A xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Glad all went well A. Hope the midwife can squeeze you in for your early scan too. Oooh result with free prescriptions & dentist too :happydance: keep us posted sweetie :hugs: 

So tomoro we shall see if af shows. I think she will as having more watery pale brown cm so not gonna be surprised if she shows :) 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs: xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I checked in to see if you'd tested today cookie...all the best if/when you do!


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks for the check in hun. I did test but it was a bfn on ic and fr so just gotta wait on af now lol. 
Oh well onwards and upwards :D xxx


----------



## Achelois

Boo! Thinking of you hunni and still got everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks grey. Im ok just gonna sit and wait now. If af doesn't come today I don't think I'm gonna test for a few days :D but I'm sure she's coming xxx

How you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

So it doesnt look like I will get my early scan - 1) they only really do them in medical emergencies and 2) they are very busy in the next week (before I go away with work next week)

I am ok about it but would have preferred to know. Feeling much more positive since doctors yesterday - he seemed ultra positive so no reason why I shouldnt be really

A xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooh how annoying about not gettin the early scan A :hugs: 
But atleast your feeling more positive now hunni. :hugs: xxx


----------



## karine

achelois.. sorry about the scan hunnie, just go with the flow, i guess.. if nothing else can be done just try to relax and not stress too much about it. the doctor's positive feedback is good thing :thumbup:

cookie.. have everything tightly crossed for you sweetie :hugs: keep us posted! :af:

hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks guys for all your encouragement and support 
BUT... Af has just shown her ugly face lol. My lines on my tests were evaps :rofl: 
Surprisingly feeling pretty ok, after the bfn yesterday and this morning I was fully expecting her. Just making the most of no af cramps atm lol. 

Hope your all ok. 

Karine, ready for next cycle :happydance: xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Cookie_88 said:


> Thanks guys for all your encouragement and support
> BUT... Af has just shown her ugly face lol. My lines on my tests were evaps :rofl:
> Surprisingly feeling pretty ok, after the bfn yesterday and this morning I was fully expecting her. Just making the most of no af cramps atm lol.
> 
> Hope your all ok.
> 
> Karine, ready for next cycle :happydance: xxxx

:hugs: big hugs, stay positive and have a few glasses of wine :hugs:


----------



## Achelois

Oh no!!!! Cookie sweetie I'm gutted for you. Well at least you and karine are going to have bubbas together in 10 months xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks guys. I'm actually fine lol.me and karine are gonna doggy dance our butts off next cycle hey :D xxxx


----------



## karine

stupid af.. sorry cookie :hugs: 

but looking forward to next cycle :happydance: please, please, please let my dh be on dry land! 

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Fx for you karine. I'm lookin forward to next cycle too :D and enjoying my nice large glass of vino right now :happydance:


----------



## prepping

Cookie and Karine, I have everything crossed for the both of you. Enjoy copious amounts of wine and doggy dances!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!! Sorry haven't been talking in last week. Busy busy! But been keeping up with my girls. :hugs:

Going out tonight for a friend's bday tonight so am looking forward to that... Hope to get a bump pic finally! All is good otherwise. He's getting big and strong with his rolls and kicks! One thing is I'm frustrated with our medical system as always. Going the midwife route I was hoping to get away from the concept of pregnancy being treated more as an ailment... But no. :( I'm perfectly healthy, baby is perfectly healthy, but my midwife insists on taking a normal pregnancy and trying to find something wrong with it. He's still measuring big as he always has so she's trying to find out the reason so it can be treated. Tested for gestational diabetes, nope that's not it. Now she wants to see me every 2 weeks to monitor his growth and is pushing for ultrasounds to rule out other problems.
..... Can't it just be accepted that he is measuring above average because I'm above average? Is using that logic completely unreasonable? I'm 5'11", DH is 6'1" -- have gained about 14 lbs so far which is very normal -- and would be very surprised to have a baby that is any less than 8.5 lbs. Sorry to go on about it.... It's just a blatant example of why people are made to be scared while pregnant and how there is no trust in the abilities of the female body.
I'll have to talk to my midwife on Thursday and lay it out that what I need is support to maintain my already healthy pregnancy. Because this frustration is just a huge stress! If they're not listening to me now, how on earth can I trust that they'll listen to me when I'm in labour?!

Okay, rant out. :)
Big huge doggy dancing butt plug love ladies :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie so sorry to hear AF showed. Here's to you and Karine doggy dancing through the next month! X

Prepping, grrr to the over medicalisation of pregnancy :( Good on you for putting your foot down x

A, sorry you didn't get scan but glad youre feeling happier sweetie. Hang in there, I know it must be scary but I'm sure things will be fine x

AFM been a bit poorly- the 3rd degree tears from childbirth got so painful I had to go back to the hospital. Back on antibios and strong painkillers. Got a checkup Monday. So frustrating because all is well apart from that. So angry it had to happen. Seren's fine and had two of her Aunties (2 of my uni friends) to visit yesterday. She's enjoying celebrity life! She even 'smiles' for the camera!

Anyway, just a quick check in. It's 06:26 in the morning, OH has got Seren in the other room and I have a busy day so going to see if I can grab an hour sleep :)

Butty plugs, baby dust and doggy dancing to Cookie and Karine

Hugs to all xx


----------



## prepping

Thanks Clara :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear all the pains you're going through! That sounds awful. :( this whole motherhood thing is liiterally a pain in the... ;) but I'm sure your little girl is a beauty that makes it a little bit easier to deal with. Hopefuly.

I've calmed down since last week and booked the appointment with my midwife as she requested for today. As I have been told: "don't sweat the small stuff" so I will do my best to concede and compromise with the tests and instruction my midwife gives as long as she is fully informed about how I feel about over-medicalization of a natural healthy pregnancy. I just have to make sure I do it as nicely as possible rather than stomping around like an angry elephant. LoL

Otherwise, all good!
Luv you all. How's everyone doing?? :)


----------



## Achelois

Morning ladies!!!

Hope you are all ok and Clara you are feeling better sweetie. Glad you have calmed down Prepping but I can imagine your frustration

afm - I gave in and now have a scan booked for Friday - to say I am excited is an understatement!!!! I will be 6 weeks 5 days so hoping to see the hearbeat and know eveything is in the correct place.... thoughts ladies? Just wanted to confirm all is ok before I go away with work for three weeks on Sunday

Hope you are all well

A xxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Achelois said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and Clara you are feeling better sweetie. Glad you have calmed down Prepping but I can imagine your frustration
> 
> afm - I gave in and now have a scan booked for Friday - to say I am excited is an understatement!!!! I will be 6 weeks 5 days so hoping to see the hearbeat and know eveything is in the correct place.... thoughts ladies? Just wanted to confirm all is ok before I go away with work for three weeks on Sunday
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> A xxxxxx

I had one on 6+1 and saw a heartbeat, so fingers crossed you will too! 


afm: sorry I haven't been/won't be around much...I've got 4 weeks til we move house! We're currently getting rid of a LOT of stuff and trying to thin out our possesions so packing will be easier! So I won't have chance to come on much. I'll be having my dating scan 2 weeks today (at 11+1) so hopefully I'll have good news/a photo to share! 
You'll all be in my thoughts, even if I'm not around much :hugs:


----------



## Achelois

Good luck with the move Grey and make sure you update us with the pic xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies hope your all well :hugs: 

Clara, hope your feeling better now hunni and enjoying your beautiful Seren :hugs: 

Prepping - I can understand your frustration hun. Hope your feeling better but do tell them how you feel hun :hugs: 

Grey - how exciting about your move. Can imagine how busy you are. We will be thinking about you. Good luck at your scan, will be looking forward to the pic of your beanie :happydance: 

A - how exciting about your scan. Are you doing that yourself then? Fx you get to see the heart beat. Can't wait for the update and hopefully that gives you the peace of mind you need. Can't wait for your update :hugs: 

Afm - had a lovely weekend with DF. Got a little emotional over something on tv and me and DF had a lovely cuddle and chat. He said he thinks about our baby a lot too which made me feel better :D 
I'm just ready for the next round :D xxxx


----------



## karine

hi girlies.. sorry for being MIA had so much going on at work!

clara.. hope you're better now hun :hugs: and enjoying mummyhood with your sweet mini-me, she's so cute :)

prepping.. hope you were able to talk out your frustrations with your midwife :hugs: hope you're feeling more at ease hunnie!

grey and achelois.. :happydance: on both your scans! 

cookie.. oh i'm jealous of you having a cuddle with df (JK! :winkwink:) dh returns this evening finally.. and one of my best friends is 2 months pregnant.. but she didn't want to tell me, she was afraid i'd be upset. hate feeling like ppl pity me tho.. 

hope everyone is great.. :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey karine. Pleased to hear your DH is home now :happydance: get on down to the doggy dancing :happydance: I know how you feel about your friend not wanting to tell you, I had the same with a work friend. It will be ok hunni :hugs: 

Hope everyone's well :hugs: 

I've just realised this month I'm gonna be out, me and DF are at a vintage tractor and steam rally over the weekend of ov and sharing a 6 man tent with 2 other couples... So doggy dancing will be out the window lol. Oh well. I'm relaxing now, just going with the flow. I will start worrying when we have our house and trying trying trying. Relaxing for the next few months :D and harvest will be here soon so ttc goes out the window as DF works all the hours under the sun :( so I'm actually feeling good surprisingly lol. I've learnt my lesson, no early testing from now on. 

A & grey, best of luck with the scans, can't wait for your updates :hugs: 
Prepping, hope baby is baking well :hugs: 
Clara & missh, hope your enjoying your beautiful babies :hugs: 

Missed you all xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A - hope your scan went well today. Been thinking of you sweetie xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls. Been such a manic day do apologies for not checking in sooner. 

Had my scan. Baby present measuring exactly 6w5d as I suspected, got 4 pics, a DVD and even saw my lo's heart beating at 115bpm. I am just over the moon right now!!!! Tearful but over the moon! Will try and post pics and DVD somehow?! This weekend. 

Love you girls and hope you're all ok 

More detail and news tomorrow. 

Much love

A xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A I was worried, been checking in for you sweetie. So glad to hear beanie is on track :happydance: god you do make me cry girlie lol. Happy tears ofcourse. Can't wait for pics and hopefully video :happydance: loves you A my deary xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

That's amazing news A!!!! I'm glad you got all the other stuff too, can't wait to see! Congratulations on such a great scan!!! :D


----------



## Achelois

Hi gilrs

Hope you are all well - Cookie - maybe you could sneak off like teenagers to the woods for a fumble!!! LOL X

Thanks for your kind messages ladies - I am ok now - feel a lot more content and relaxed about everything. I have tried below to attach a picture of my tiny blob (it is tiny) - I cant get the movie file to upload :0( 

Enjoy - I cant stop looking at it!

A xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







cropped.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GreyGirl

Amazing picture!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## prepping

Hi all! 
Ach, it's so exciting seeing the little peanut isn't it! Too awesome. That's quite something that you were able to get so much too! 

Cookie, I agree with ach. A little romp in the bushes is in order. ;) RAR

Thanks all for the understanding with my little freak out about the midwife going overboard. I did have a talk with her so that she knows where I stand on unnecessary testing and whatnot. I also promised myself to compromise as the stress of being my normal opinionated stubborn self is not worth it. So I will end up going for another ultrasound between 28 and 32 weeks so they can check the growth and whatever it is they're looking for just to keep the peace. My babe is a sturdy one.... I'm positive he's perfect as he always has been.

I've got an official bump now! It's beyond the point of me needing to ask "do I just look chubby or pregnant?" LoL. And I am so enjoying the one time in my life that people are going on about how little I am. Considering my height, it really is the only time in life that has ever happened. :D

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## misshopefull

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to say that I am still here and keep checking in but never seem to get round to posting at the moment :wacko:

Achelois I am so happy that you had such a positive scan. Hopefully you can relax a bit now.

I will need to do a proper reply soon but I've got a crying baby to see too now :baby:

x x x


----------



## karine

hi girlies :)

cookie hunnie, i'm out this cycle as well, dh leaves again in a few days and won't be back til AFTER i ovulate. so i'm in serious whatever mode these days and just going to enjoy my days off from friday. can't wait to get to that beach :happydance: i agree with achelois about going wild in the woods tho.. how sexy will that be? RAWR! i actually have a kamasutra book and some of the pictures were taken against trees in the forest! LOL..

missh.. we miss you on here! but totally understand you've got your hands full! kisses to your gorgeous george :hugs:

yay A! love the piccie! congrats on your latest milestone hunnie :hugs:

prepping.. aww a bump! can't wait to see a picture hun :winkwink:

grey.. hope all is well with you and beanie :hugs:

ok have loads of work today so off i go.. 

:hug:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello ladies!

I'm still alive, sorry it's been so long. Seren was 4 weeks old yesterday, I can't believe it! 

How are you all? Cookie did you get your fumble in the bushes? A your scan pic is beautiful!!! Bet you're so pleased :) Prepping hope your midwife issues are getting better! Grey, hope you're feeling well. Karine, how are you? Sorry to hear about your friend situation. It's always difficult. I remember having to see FOUR women at work go through pregnancies when I'd broken up with someone, I was so broody and felt awful about the breakup but happy for them too. On the flip side, I found it really hard telling my friend who has been trying to get pregnant for a couple of years that I was pregnant. Life is a bit crappy like that sometimes. I'm positive you'll be sharing happy news soon though hunni :) MissH I hope you and your little one are having fun!

AFM I'm feeling much better 'down there'. Life is getting into more of a rythmn, OH has been trying to get more work done (he works from home) and Seren and I have been trying to cope on our own as much as possible. She's putting on weight; at last weigh in she was just over 9lb11, she was 8lb4 at birth. So I'm happy that she's growing well. She's got a really cute pair of chubby cheeks on her now! She's suffered a bit with thrush and colic. Also she has a tongue tie which may require a tiny operation but luckily it doesnt seem to be affecting her. The thrush has almost gone and the colic will get better as she grows and learns to burp! She's such a sweetie, really chilled out and smiley. Ive taken so many pictures of her, I'll have to post a couple more soon. She's a real girl about town as we often pop out now for coffee etc with other mums and babies :) 

Anyway, I could drone on about her forever and bore you all to pieces but I'll stop myself and say bye for now! Love and hugs and butty plugs
C xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet, 2 weeks now til we move!

I was scheduled for my 11+1 scan today and woke up around 5am with bright red blood. Fearing the worst I couldn't sleep and was up all day until my appointment. 
We arrived early. Had a little more spotting. I was really lucky and got in for my scan 10minutes early. I mentioned the bleeding straight away to the sonographer and she was kind and told us virtually straight away that the baby is FINE! :happy dance:
She couldn't find any reason for the bleed and although I have had a little more since, nothing like this morning. I couldn't see on the screen very well but could see the baby moving and bouncing off the walls like it was a padded room 
I'm just on :cloud9: right now and so relieved, I know something could still happen but our baby seems to be a fighter. We got 3 pictures for £5 because 2 are rubbish 
I also got moved forward 3 days and so am now 11+4 and due 7th of December instead :baby:

Introducing... OUR BABY! 

Gender guesses welcome :)
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080959-1.jpg

All 3
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080964.jpg


Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg grey your baby is so cute :D so pleased to hear that the bleeding was just a random bleed and your baby is all fit and healthy. So excited for you hunni :happydance: and so close to moving too. Everything is coming together nicely for you sweetie :hugs: 

Hope everyone is well. Sorry I've been mia too xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara, so pleased to hear things are settling in to a routine for you and Seren. Sorry to hear about her thrush & colic, poor little thing, hope it all clears up soon. And Omg can't believe she's 4 weeks old already :D bless her. And her weight now OS my weight when I was born (my poor mother) 

No didn't get a fumble in the bushes. Actually had a tough week, things with OH been tense and been a bit depressed, also stressed as had my final exam today for my course, which I actually smashed and passed with a A grade some how lol. But I'm out this month, no bding around fertile time.... Or should I say no bding for 2 weeks lol. And the rally we were going to was cancelled too :( but we still had a party up at a friends and all camped out in the garden instead lol. 

Sorry for the moaning ramble lol xxxx 

BUTTY PLUGS :hugs:


----------



## karine

clara.. so glad things are going well for you and your little beauty! post some pix! :hugs:

grey.. yay! congrats hunnie, love the pictures.. fx for a continued h&h pregnancy for you :hugs:

oh cookie i'm with you girl :hugs: dh is still away and it's back to the grind for me.. it's weird coming home to an empty flat every day after being with my family for the weekend :cry: anyway, no bellyaching, he'll be back soon even though it'll be too late for any babymaking. i've decided to go back to going with the flow, no opks, no baby thoughts.. in my head i've sort of given up for now, if it happens well great, i can't be bothered anymore, it's too draining! but i will be on here just as much stalking you girls! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine I'm with you girlie. Taking the relaxed approach for a while :D we will get there hun... Even of it takes a while :hugs: hope you had a good time with your family xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls!
Clara - great to hear from you. Post pics!!! Can't believe how old she is already!! Time flys! Everyone I mention her name to absolutely loves it (I start with "my friend Clara has a daughter called seren")!!
Grey - so please hunni all went well. Pictures are beautiful. Hope bleed has subsided and you're enjoying knowing your baby is just fine!
Karine and Cookie - hope you're both well! Sounds like you're going with the flow. Sometimes things happen when you least expect them. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you both. 
Afm - exciting times! I got my nhs exemption card today so I don't have to pay for prescriptions or dental treatment for 18 whole
Months!!! Yay! &...... 12 week scan date booked for 18 th June! CANNOT WAIT! & booking in appointment with midwife 7th June. So lots of post and exciting bits happening. No sickness sore bbs exhausted but feel completely normal otherwise. Oh and very bloated and considering I'm not a small girl anyway that's not cool (except I know it means bump is ok!) 

Anyway hope you're all ok

Missh hope you and George are well?

Love and butt pluggs

A xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

A :hugs: exciting times ahead hey sweetie. We will all be counting down to your 12 week scan and midwife appt :happydance: hope all is ok sweetie. Hugs and love to you and baby bloat :hugs: xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi girls

Whats going on? Everyone is soooooo quiet! I am away in Russia at the moment on business but back next week so will post more then!

Cookie - thanks for your lovely comment!!! Hurry up and come and joing the party

Love to you all

A xxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi!

Wow A! Russia, you jetsetter. Must be tiring when you're pregnant though, going on business trips like that. Take care sweetie.

Karine and Cookie, you most definitely will get there and you have a bunch of stick pee-ers to support you and get you through!

Hope everyone else is well: Grey, MissH, Prepping.

Me, OH and Seren are on our first road trip to Wales to see Grandma, OH's Mum. Journey was around 5 hours in all, including a 1 hour stop. My little cherub slept most of it bless her. She's had a lovely time, lots of cuddles with Grandma (leaving mummy time for showers and getting her handwashing done!) a very quick dip in Grandma's pool (it's heated and such a treat to use it in this gorgeous weather) and more visitors bearing gifts! We have so many beautiful clothes for her now, people are so kind. We're going back today. Hope the journey is ok in this direction too. It's been so lovely. OH's mum is a sweetie, she's really looked after and spoilt us. OH told me yesterday that I'm doing a great job :) Am so pleased as sometimes it has felt that he's only noticed a few things I've not got done (there are quite a few when there's a baby about!) but I think he realises that I'm working really hard to make sure Seren has all she needs. Speaking of which, the little monkey has been cluster feeding again: she fed for 4 hours straight the other evening! Think maybe she wanted a bit of comfort and/or is having a growth spurt. She is certainly getting chubby! You'll notice a difference when I finally get on my laptop and post some pics!

Anyway I'm feeding right now so better go as she's trying to snooze mid meal! 

Love hugs and butt plugs to all

Clara and Seren xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds like a lovely visit Clara :D

Sorry I've not been in touch much, moving a week tomorrow - hectic! 

Hope you're all keeping well :) I'm still bleeding, but brown. I've been kept off work this week, which will hopefully give me a chance to pack!


----------



## Clara cluck

Glad to hear you're ok Grey. The bleed must've been very scary. Hope the move goes well, try to stay chilled :hug: x


----------



## Clara cluck

PS just realised I must change my ticker! :)


----------



## misshopefull

Ladies I'm still here! Will do a proper reply soon as I need to catch up on all the news!

Been having a nightmare few weeks with DS1. He's having awful tantrums and its been really hard :cry: George now weighs 11lb 7oz and is 7 weeks old tomorrow. He is so big that he has started wearing 3-6 months clothes!

Hope your all well and I'll catch up properly soon.

:hugs: x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi my lovely spa girls. Just quickly checking in to say I haven't dropped off the face of the earth but will catch up properly tomorrow. Hope your all well. 

Oh and I'm reading 50 shades of grey at the moment and came across a bit with butt plugs... Obviously laughed my butt off thinking about you girls.
Will catch up tomorrow 

Lots of love... And butt plugs lol xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all :D 
How are you all? 
Our house move is a nightmare and has been delayed! On the plus side I made it to 2nd trimester :D


----------



## karine

hey ladies :hugs: 

sorry i've been MIA.. things have been really hectic with work and i had a bad bout of the flu so was down and out for a bit.

clara.. oh your mum must just adore that pretty girl of yours to bits! can't wait to see the pictures hun :hugs:

cookie.. hope you're well :flower: and getting ready to start doing you-know-what! i'm not thinking about it or talking about it.. trying to fool my body into thinking i'm over that baby-on-the-brain thing.

A and grey :) congrats to both of you on those milestones :happydance: good job girls!

missh, hope DS1 is doing better hunnie..hey post some new piccies of that lil chunkymonkey please! he must be SO SO cute!

well just looking forward to my next weekend getaway this time with dh and some of our friends.. and trying really hard to get fit for that so i can feel totally at ease in my swimsuit and not have to worry about any wobbly bits hanging out :haha:

:hug: and buttyplgs


----------



## Achelois

Well girls - today I went for my scan. I am 12 weeks 1 day. It was literally the best thing I have ever seen or done. So amazing - little one waved its little hand and kicked its feet.... so cute. Pictures below and guesses to sex welcome! 

Hope you are all well - sending you all lots of love xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 17









bump2.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 18









bump3.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 18









bump4.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 18









bump5.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies. Sorry its gonna be slightly short and sweet as on my lunch break and on my phone too lol. 

A - your baby is beautiful. So pleased everything was well and baby was waving hi to his/her mummy. And you got loads of pics too. how you feeling hun? 

Grey - sorry to hear you've had some light bleeding. Hope everythings ok and that you get to move in to your new house soon. How exciting hey. And second tri :happydance: 

Missh & Clara - hope babies are doing well and everyone's settling down. And missh hope ds1 is being good for you. 

Karine - I've been so relaxed this months I forgot when I O'd and missed the eggy :rofl: hopefully you don't miss it though and got my crossables crossed for you sweetie. 

Missed you all and hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## karine

hey girlies :hugs:

lovely pics achelois..congrats :flower: what a cutie! i'm guessing a girl, but maybe i'm partial :)

grey.. hope the bleeding has stopped hunnie.. :happydance: for the second tri! time flies huh?

new mummies.. hope george and seren are doing well. looking forward to pics of your chubby girl, clara! and hope ds1 has settled down missh :hugs:

cookie.. haha you wouldn't believe, think i missed mine too :haha: to be honest i didn't even check so i have no clue when i ovulated. leaving tomorrow for a weekend away with some friends and dh.. can't wait to just get away for a bit. 

ok back to work, trying to tie up some loose ends before i leave today.

XX and love to all :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine that's exactly what I did. Didn't think to check until it was too late lol. 
How exciting going away :D hope your day at work flies by and you have a lovely holiday 

Hope all you lovely ladies and babies and bumps are ok xxxx


----------



## karine

hi girls,

hope everyone is well :flower: had a nice holiday but i'm so tired from all the sea-bathing think i need another vacay to recover. missed my spa girls.. where is everybody?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Glad you had a good holiday hun. Very jealous indeed. 

Yea where are all you lovely spa girls. Missing you all lots xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

A! Amazing pictures! I'm guessing boy, but I'm a rubbish guesser :S 

Great to read people's updates, things are flying by for everyone here :D 

I'm FINALLY in my new house! Internet took a few days to get connected. Bleeding thankfully stopped a while a go. Just under 4 weeks until my anatomy scan, can't believe it! 

:hugs: and butt plugs to everyone :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi grey. Fantastic news that your all settled in to your house now :happydance: hope its all homely now and your all relaxing a bit now. Do the doggies like the new house? 
Omg I can't believe your 20 week scan is only a few weeks away :happydance: are you planning on finding out the gender? Oh and so pleased to hear that the bleeding has stopped too xxxx 

A - where are you? Hope your all ok hunni :hugs: 

And everyone else is all well and good :D 
Hugs and butt plugs xxxxx


----------



## karine

cookie.. :hugs: i had a great vacay, am really missing just being able to lay back on the beach and laze around all day, work has restarted with a vengeance!

grey... oh my gosh, can't believe how far along you are already hun! so happy the bleeding has stopped and things are progressing nicely for you and beanie :hugs:

anyone know what's going on with prepping? hope you all are great.. ok back to work for me, trying to finish up a bit early to go home and watch the end of the italy-germany match lol.

love to all :flower: XX


----------



## Cookie_88

Glad you had a good time hun. Wish I could go relax on a beach some time soon. 
Hope you enjoyed the match, I saw some of it but had to leave work yesterday as was sick so spent half the game hugging the toilet lol. Off work again today as still not feeling great :( 

On a plus though, I'm due the witch today so hopefully once she shows I can try and remember ov this time I can attempt to catch that eggy again 

Hope everyone is well. Missing you all xxx


----------



## karine

sorry that you're not well cookie.. me too as a matter of fact, there's an awful cold going around and i think i caught it yesterday :( am currently drowning my sorrows with emergen-c and popping tablets.. hope you feel better today :hugs: 

oh the match was fantastic, yay for the mother country :happydance: some of my friends aren't talking to me now though, haha. 

let's hope we can have better luck this cycle, hunnie :) am so not checking anything i don't even know when af is due.. well i know it's next week sometime but what day, i don't have a clue. ahhh, this approach is so less stressful, just have to remember to babydance next time, lol

toodles XX


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww poor thing feeling ill too :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 
Glad you enjoyed the game though. 

Yea let's try and remember the important BD this time round hey lol. I'm a regular 28 day cycle so know I'm due on today. So far nothing but it will be here soon lol. 

A, grey, prepping, Clara, missh hope your all well and ok xxxx


----------



## misshopefull

Hello lovely ladies!

Just want to say how sorry I am for my lack of posts recently. I keep coming on and starting replies and then getting distracted and not finishing them :growlmad:

Cookie and Karine, hope your both feeling better. Cookie, did the witch show up? 

Achelois, wow! I have no idea about guessing on the gender and as I thought I was having a girl i think I will keep any guesses to myself! Hope your feeling well and enjoying the second trimester.

GreyGirl, it sounds like life is going well. I am so happy for you. Hope your settling into you new house. Are you planning on finding out the gender?

Clara, hope you are enjoying life as a mum. I can not believe that George is nearly 12 weeks old! Time is flying by.

Prepping, I am trying to remember but I am guessing you are nearly due? Hope your feeling ok.

Well my life has been crazy recently :wacko: DS1 has calmed down a bit. Had some really good advice from the health visitor and we are now successfully using 'time out'. DS2 is a very happy baby and I am feeling very lucky to have my two boys.

We are also trying to sell our property and my OH is looking for a new job in the North of England as we are trying to relocate near to my family. I am still having driving lessons every week :wacko: Yes life is full on but I am happy :thumbup:

Hope everybody is ok :flower: x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hiiiiiii missh :hugs: can imagine life is pretty hectic atm with everything you've discussed. Glad ds1 is settling down and hopefully he's not fighting the time out too much. And Omg I can't believe little George is nearly 12 weeks already. Time flies hey :D but sounds like you and your boys are all doing fab. How's the driving going? Almost ready for your test? And good pick selling your home. Will be nice for you to move closer to your family. 

Afm - af didn't show on Friday or sat or sun. Didn't feel any possible "symptoms" so decided to wait til Monday to see if it showed to test. Woke up expecting af but not there at first glaces so collected fmu to test and (TMI) when I wiped af was there lol. Wasn't surprised or surprisingly upset as had no poas symptoms and thought id missed ov lol. 

Only thing I'm slightly worried about was, (again TMI) last night when I was getting ready for bed I went to the loo and when I wiped there was a thick greyish clump about the size of a 50 pence. I'm just wondering if it was anything to worry about. I did panic when I saw it but brushed it off as nothing, but its niggling at the back of my head.... I dunno? Probe nothing lol. 

Anyways, I've rambled enough. 

A, Clara, grey, karine & prepping - hope your all ok. 
Hugs and butt plugs xxxxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie, grr to AF! What's the deal with not showing for a few days anyway. Bugger. Glad your spirits are good though!

Missh, so glad to hear things are going well with your boys! I can't believe he's 12 weeks either! The move sounds like a good plan -- having family around makes things so much easier I bet.

Grey, ach, Clara, and karine, hope all of you are doing great!

I have to make my big apologies as well about how long it's been since I've been posting. Up until last Friday I was super crazy busy for a good number of months between work and studying for the courses I've been taking. Well, I completed my final exam on Friday so now am freed up to just deal with work and being preggo! Thank god for that as it would have been ridiculous if it lasted another month! So I'm going to be taking it a bit easier for the next month as I'll be taking fridays's off and as of August I'll likely take a bigger step back from work.
Anywho, I'm about 33 weeks now and everything still going great! I count myself lucky all the time as this whole pregnancy has been flowing smoothly. Can't believe I'm in the single digit weeks remaining. I've been enjoying everyone telling me how little I am but I'm pretty sure that won't last much longer! DH got some pics before we went out for our 3rd anniversary dinner so I'm going to try to post a pic later so there's actual photo evidence :)

Big mushy dog plugs :)


----------



## karine

hi girlies :flower:

missh.. glad things are settling down hunnie and you're loving every moment with your 2 sweeties :hugs:

cookie.. you got me excited there for a moment! anyway, it's on for this cycle, right? never heard about anyone having greyish discharge hunnie.. fx it's nothing to worry about.. i'm sure it's nothing :hugs:

prepping.. oh lucky you to still be small! pix please! you'll be one of those lucky girls who gets her figure back right after popping the baba out, i bet :thumbup: great to hear from you andhappy everything's running smoothly for you :hugs:

afm, af is due on friday so just want it to come and be over with! still have this damned flu, everytime i think it's gone i get a fever again, woke up this morning with fever and sore throat so i took some tylenol cold and now i feel almost tipsy lol. and very weak and dazed like. but after af goes i'll be bding like there's no tomorrow, heehee! stocked up on my preseed and i'm rearing to go. but not going to check when i'm ovulating or anything, just going to do it every chance i get :haha:

have a great day hunnies!

:hug:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello lovely ladies!!

I am sorry I've not been on much, partly as I got logged out and had trouble getting back in and partly the same as MissH, no time!

Sorry the witch got you Cookie, she's a nasty piece of work! :(

Prepping 33 weeks!!! That is amazing! Not long til you meet your little one!

Karine, glad to hear you had a lovely holiday :)

MissH I know! Seren's 11 weeks this Sunday, I don't know where the time has gone.

Grey and A, Hope you're both ok x

We're all good, Seren's growing fast, at last weigh in (2 weeks ago) she was 11lb12. We've just returned from a week in Devon to visit family. Weather was dreadful so she didn't get her first visit to the beach as planned but we had a lovely time anyway. 

She is a good bubba, she usually sleeps right through from 10pm til 7 or 8 am. Others in our NCT group are quite jealous! She is holding her head up now and much more interested in the world. She loves to hug muslin cloths and suck on them, and can now grab my hair too, which is not as much fun for me as it is for her! She is much more interested in her 'rainforest friends' gym too and giggles at all the animals and sounds :) 

Yay! I managed to change my ticker too. Confusingly, it had started all over again as if I was pregnant!! Ha ha, maybe one day but I have my hands full with missy pants right now!

I do hope you are all well, I will try to get on a bit more now I've worked out how to get back in! It's annoying to have to log in each time!! I'll try to get some pics on soon.

Love and butt plugs xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

A couple of recent pics. The first is Seren in bed in the morning, she always wakes up with a smile :) The second is Seren trying to take off in her gym! x
 



Attached Files:







Seren in bed from FB.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









Seren playing in gym from FB 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prepping

Clara, awwwwwww look at the little bubs!!! She's a sweetie! I'm so happy things are going so well for you. And that is some awesome sleep time! I so hope to be able to say the same.

Karine, WOO HOO to copious amounts of doggy dancing! LoL super suck about being sick for so long. That sounds awful. So I hope this is your last bout!


----------



## karine

oh my goodness clara, she got so big! she is adorable! what a beautiful little girl... i can imagine how everyone in the family dotes on her :)

prepping.. your turn next, chick! :baby:

just got in to the office and have loads to do today. af came on last evening, a couple days early, so that means bding will just start earlier too, haha :happydance: it's on, cookie! hope you're well hunnie :hugs:

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Karine and Cookie, I hope this is your lucky month and all the doggy dancing works out!

Thanks Prepping and Karine for your lovely comments about Seren :) I think she's beautiful but I'm obviously biased!! And yes she's really grown, she's feeding for Britain right now so I think it's a growth spurt. Watch this space.

Went to postnatal yoga today. It was so cute, all the babies just doing their own thing whilst us girls tried to do yoga. Seren (surprise surprise) just wanted to eat after the first 15 minutes so I didn't actually get much yoga done! In the end over half the class were feeding. It was lovely though, very relaxed, two older babies next to me spent all their time squeaking and rambling away to each other! Then we all had a cup of tea :)

We've bought a Baby Bjorn Synergy carrier and I've been practising with it the last few days. Seren likes to face outward while being carried as she's a very nosey girl so we thought we'd treat ourselves. She likes it do far, she has a good look around then falls asleep! It's certainly easier than lugging the buggy up and down the stairs and I think it'll be easier on public transport too.

Anyway, better go, enjoy your day everyone!

C and S xx


----------



## prepping

Clara, I checked out that baby bjorn you mentioned -- you weren't kidding when you said you were treating yourselves! $ But hey, it's all worth it in the name of comfort. and that does sound adorable about the baby yoga. Even if it did turn into a communal feeding. :)

I finally got my camera back, finally remembered to take a few pics, and finally remembered to put the pics on the computer so I can finally post!
So here I am as of today at 33 weeks as I was about to leave for work. I don't think I look too bad for a preggo chick.... but I do have to say that being tall helps spread him out. :)
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0570.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping you look stunning! I think you're right, I'm tall too and my bump was all out front (people kept telling me I was having a boy!!) because she didn't spread out at all around my sides! 

You can buy Baby Bjorn carriers on eBay for much cheaper :) we liked this model as it was mesh material so a bit cooler. Kind of wish we'd looked on eBay first, although ours was discounted in the shop ;)

Had a gorgeous evening last night. The weather here was lovely and warm so OH, Seren and I sat outside for dinner at a restaurant round the corner. We had a really nice chat about future plans and dreams and Seren just fed, slept and smiled at us. Was soooo fab. :)

Back to rain today though! Vacuuming and cleaning between feeding my hungry beanie!

Hope you're all good and looking forward to the weekend xxx


----------



## prepping

Clara, thank you for the 'stunning' comment :) Can never tire of hearing that! Ya, people are always saying how you can't tell I'm pregnant when looking from behind. He's just a smallish bump sitting low and in front. That shirt I was wearing in the pic isn't even a maternity shirt -- just a stretchy shirt that had ruches on the sides.
(although I certainly feel that he's not so small anymore! Especially when it feels like he is trying to push all my organs out of the way)

That does sound like a lovely summer evening! :cloud9:


----------



## GreyGirl

You look great Prepping! 
Great to hear from you too Clara :) Busy busy! 

afm: 18 weeks today. Thought I'd share a bump pic, I think it's finally starting to look like a bump...I've included my full 'B' that I have because of my scar and my hand covering it to make it look more like a bump! ;) 

18+0
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484107_10150935029853668_807937183_n.jpg

B bump (hence why the hand in the other picture)
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1090420.jpg

I realised I've never actually posted a picture of myself before - this is me, ta da...urm, yeah, done!


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi Grey! Gorgeous little B Bump pic! Hello you! 18 weeks, so exciting xx

I'll try to get one of me up here soon, it's fun to see what we all look like :)

Well, me, OH and Seren managed to avoid the rain today and spent time wandering around Islington. We had lunch and stopped for a few coffees as Seren is feeding like a little beastie :) Very tired so off to bed in a mo.

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends! X


----------



## karine

prepping... 33 weeks? not fair!! you look so great :hugs:

grey... omg love your piccie hun, you look gorgeous and glowing :hugs: got a lump in my throat looking at that bump, am SO happy for you hun. you give me hope because i'm currently at that point you were at thinking it'll never happen for oh and me

clara... seren sounds (and looks) like such a chill, happy baby! you're doing a great job, mama :hugs:

afm, just battling this stupid cold, well really i'm not sure what it is, don't really have a fever as such, my body just feels tired and like i've been run over by 2 buses lol. i'm thinking a day off is looming in the near future :winkwink: period is over more or less, just having a little spotting so maybe we'll start our sessions tonight :haha:

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello lovelies!

How is everyone?

X


----------



## Clara cluck

Hope you're feeling better Karine :hug:

I'm in sunny (haha) Wales for the weekend visiting welsh grandma with Seren and OH. We've managed to go for a walk today and avoid the worst downpours! Blinking summer! Grandma has spoilt us again, cooking lovely meals and insisting on buying clothes for Seren. We got some really cute things in the Mothercare sale and TK Maxx :) Plus I finally spent our Boots and Gap vouchers so little Miss has a rather trendy new wardrobe! 

Driving back tomorrow as I have a gynae appointment early Monday morning, ugh! 

Hope everyone is ok, it's been rather quiet here lately.

Doggy dancing butt plugs x


----------



## karine

hi clara :hugs: glad you had a nice holiday with your little sweetie and got pampered a bit, that's always great :) i'm doing better thanks.

still getting this stupid fever that comes and goes but still trying to get in as much bding as i possibly can and i'm having fun doing it lol. 

just found out this morning that my 42 year old cousin is 8 months along and she had no idea! she's chubby and isn't showing much plus she was having bleeding right around when her period was due the whole time. last week she was getting severe back pain so she went in to see her chiropractor who felt the baby! her doctor then confirmed it. how insane is that? just hope the baby is healthy. 

hope everyone is doing well and hope to hear from everybody soon :flower:

love and hugs, k.


----------



## Achelois

Hello ladies

Sorry it has been so long since I have checked in. Its been SO busy!

Clara - pictures of Seren are just adorable!! She is too cute! Love how much hair she has! 
;0)
Prepping and Grey - slightly* jealous of your beautiful bumps... mine looks like I ate too many pork pies!!! (Nothing new there then!!)
Karine - glad to hear you are still working towards baby making and getting in lots of practice!
Cookie - hello chick!! Keep going with the baby making! Dont know what the grey gloop was so close to AF - normally a sign of fertility!!!
MissH - sounds like little George is doing soooo well - glad all is good and you are enjoying motherhood.

AFM - well......

Am now 16 weeks 2 days - time seemed to stand still for ages and now seems to be gathering pace all of a sudden. Cant feel baby move yet - but I have an anterior placenta. Nothing to worry about - and it may move - but means that at the moment, it is at the front of my tummy which means I may not feel bump for a bit longer (BOO!)

Good news - I went to see the Consultant (referred because I am overweight!!) on Friday last week and heard the heartbeat. Sounded amazing. Then on Saturday I went for a private scan with my sister and my Mum. It was THE best thing EVER!!!!! At 15w6d I have seen my baby in 2d and 3d!!!! and..... the sonographer asked me if I wanted to know what I am having. In front of Mum and Sister I said No - but asked her secretly to write it and put it in a sealed envelope. I got a DVD, two pics (which I will try and post later plus a 3d one) and the envelope. Got home in my excitement and gave the envelope to OH. Told him it contains the sex of our future bump...... so he opened it and then gave it to me to read.

We are not telling anyone that we know - so you ladies are special!

We are due to have a beautiful bouncing baby..........................boy! I had a feeling all along I was going to have a son and I am so happy. A bit of me would have loved a daughter and I dont have a clue what to do with boys bits but I am so excited and so in love with my son already! We are debating names now - so if you have any suggestions - they are welcome.

So thats all my news - keep me posted on how you are all doing. Missing you all lots and looking forward to more news

A xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Here are pictures stolen from the DVD.....
 



Attached Files:







0001.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0









0002.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









00003.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0









0004.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## karine

awwwww congrats on your boy, achelois!!! :hugs: he's a cutie! so glad he is healthy and everything is progressing well hunnie :happydance:

nothing new on my end, just so much work these days i'm burnt out...

love and buttplugs xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Oh wow! Achelois! Congratulations on your little son! What amazing photos of the wee man, he's so cute and precious. So glad all is well with you. :)

How's everyone else doing? Hope you got lots of doggy dancing done, Karine and Cookie!

Prepping and Grey, hope you're both feeling well.

As for me, yoga this morning, Seren let me get more done this time, feeding only briefly then sleeping for a bit. Then I got my hair cut for the first time since about week 34 of pregnancy! Had a semi permanent dye on the roots to cover the grey too ;) A swift £50 but then 'I'm worth it'!! Haha! 

The sun finally came out today and I hear it could be as hot as 32 degrees C! Get those sandals out girls :)

Anyway, bye for now

Love Clara and Seren xx


----------



## karine

hi clara and baby seren :hugs: 

got a good bit of bding in but i haven't noticed any symptoms so not that hopeful. on the other hand, bding this cycle was more fun and less regimented than previous times so i'm thinking if we stick to it something just has to work out eventually... just going to continue thinking positive and whatever happens, happens

ok back to work.. enjoy the rest of the day with your girl, clara :)

toodles xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Sounds good Karine! We had a relaxed-ish approach. I pretty much guessed when I ovulated and seeing as I felt more 'frisky' around that time anyway, we did it a bit more often! You never know, this may be the thing that does it for you :) Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations on your Boy A!!!! So excited for you!!! Fabulous photos as well, he's gorgeous and a lovely way of finding out too :D :hugs:

Hi all :hi: Hope you're all doing well and :dust: to those TTC :hugs:

Had my scan today, found out I have an anterior placenta as well and also found out we are team :pink:!!! She was hiding her face for a lot of it, but they did get their measurements in the end. She didn't have anything sticking out down below and the 3 lines were there - sonographer fairly confident :D
We'd have been happy with either, but it's just great to know! 

Our Princess at 20+4 :happydance:
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/486638_10150970728178668_316960841_n.jpg


----------



## karine

huge congrats grey!!! :hugs: really happy for you and dh

xx


----------



## karine

oops forgot to mention, i'm guessing i'm out, ovary pains have come on with a vengeance, thinking it's af prepping to pay me a visit, grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey ladies sorry I've been rubbish and not been on recently. 

So much to catch up on but on phone so will be brief I'm afraid :( 

A - Congrates on your beautiful baby BOY! He's so adorable and I'm so pleased your going to have a SON! Congrates sweetie and hope your all ok :hugs: 

Grey - Congrates on your beautiful baby GIRL! Lovely scan pics and equally lovely bump hunni. So pleased for you and hope your all ok :hugs: 

Clara - glad your beautiful princess let you enjoy your yoga. And hope you enjoyed your pampering haircut... Your totally worth it. 

Karine - not out till witch shows so fx she stays away and that your all ok hun :hugs: 

Missh & prepping. Hope you and baby and bumps are well :hugs: 

Afm - af due next Monday. Was feeling out until went to the loo earlier and had pale pink cm in undies. Only small amount and nothin when I wiped... Maybe ib.. we shall have to wait and see. 

Miss u all and catch up properly soon xxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Grey!! Your little girlie is gorgeous! Congrats on Team Pink :)

Karine, keeping fingers crossed you're not out x

Cookie, fingers crosses it's ib!!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine. Seren sleeps and eats more, busy busy! But we've spent some lovely afternoons in a friend's shady garden with other babies and had some fun buggy walks too :) 

Just having a cool glass of champagne as OH just had some good news about his work! Been a lovely day ;)

X


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooo Clara, sound lush. What's the DHs good news? 
Glad your gettin to enjoy this lush weather xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi Cookie! Yes it's been lush indeed! 

OH didn't need to pay as much tax as he thought so that's fab :)

Just used breast pump for first time. Very weird! Just hope she takes a bottle :)

Any more CM?!

Have a fun day xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh that'd fab news Clara about DH not having to pay so much tax. Every little helps hey. DF just got a pay rise so that's helping us save too :) 
Hope seren takes the bottle, and I'm sure using the pump was a bit strange lol. 

No more cm since the pinky spot yesterday. Not thinkin its ib as from what I've read its normally watery but mine was more creamy. We shall see 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well xxxx


----------



## karine

fx cookie! i hope it's ib :thumbup:

clara, a bit of extra money is always a good thing, isn't it! :happydance:

i'm out, af hasn't showed yet but i did a test this morning and :bfn: just thought i'd rather know now than wait for af to show on tuesday and be let down again. so am currently in total fed-up mode again, it's so frustrating! it will pass by this evening though, if i know myself well enough. but right now i just bloody give up :growlmad:

hope everyone's in a better mood than me lol. keeping everything tightly crossed for you cookie :hugs:

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

karine said:


> fx cookie! i hope it's ib :thumbup:
> 
> clara, a bit of extra money is always a good thing, isn't it! :happydance:
> 
> i'm out, af hasn't showed yet but i did a test this morning and :bfn: just thought i'd rather know now than wait for af to show on tuesday and be let down again. so am currently in total fed-up mode again, it's so frustrating! it will pass by this evening though, if i know myself well enough. but right now i just bloody give up :growlmad:
> 
> hope everyone's in a better mood than me lol. keeping everything tightly crossed for you cookie :hugs:
> 
> xx

Aw hunni, big :hugs:

I don't want to give you false hope but I had a BFN 2 days before 2 x BFP so it could be too early. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and Cookie x


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine hunni, don't count yourself out yet. That was pretty early to test and your due af the day after me so chin up chick :hugs: 

Afm, I don't think the random pink creamy spot was ib, from what I've read its normally quite watery and this was very creamy. Feel out if I'm honest and getting so af cramps so onwards and upwards lol. 

At work today... Rubbish... But we have decided to do a calendar girls style calendar so having fun organising that. Should be a laugh :)

Hope everyone is well and enjoying your weekend xxx


----------



## karine

thanks cookie and clara for not being fed-up of my rants :) it just gets frustrating no matter how hard you try to be nonchalant about it. but i feel better already and ready to try again. will wait til af comes to count myself out properly as you both said :hugs: 

my next door neighbour had a baby girl 2 weeks ago and every afternoon when i'm watering my plants she walks the baby on her porch, yesterday i was able to chat with her and admire the baby (what a cutie!) without feeling to jump over my balcony lol :)

fingers crossed for you cookie.. if i'm not out yet neither are you sweetie!

gosh i feel so lucky to be a spa girl :happydance: having people who understand exactly how i feel makes this tough journey so much easier to deal with. love you girls :hugs: have a fab weekend xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine - we are all here to support eachother hun :hugs: 

Spa girls rule lol xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

^^^ like! :) ^^^


----------



## karine

any news cookie?

af came this morning sadly... but i'm just looking forward to this cycle and trying some more :winkwink:

bought some new furniture yesterday :happydance: ... retail therapy is so great :)

toodles xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine, I'm sorry the witch got you but glad your geared up for the next cycle :hugs: and retail therapy rocks :D 

No news from me. Af due tomorrow and had some af cramps so pretty sure af will show which is fine. 
We shall hit next month together hun xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

:hugs: Karine. Glad you are approaching this month positively honey :) x

Hope witchypants doesn't come Cookie x


----------



## GreyGirl

How's it going cookie? Hope it was ib regardless :)

Sorry to hear af got you Karine - another great chance this month! :D :hugs: Glad you were able to say hi to the baby without getting too upset, I was upset many times by seeing a cute little baby, especially when it was someone I knew, it gets easier over time...but hopefully you won't need much more time and you'll soon be the one with the baby everyone is admiring :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Mornin ladies. 

Somehow resisted the urge to poas this morning. Lol dunno how though :D 
Feel af is coming though so just a waiting game. She normally shows in the afternoon so we shall wait and see. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## karine

hi peeps :)

thanks girls for all the encouraging words, you are all such great friends, we have the best support system on here :hugs: and we've never even met, how great!

i'm throwing myself back into working out in a big way as of today... think i need to keep myself occupied with thoughts other than baby thoughts, lol.

cookie, fx! sending you some:dust: hunnie!

hugs to all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey, how's your pregnancy treating you hunni? 

Karine its good to have a distraction from ttc. I've turned back in to a book worm and find my books w huge distraction. Hope your enjoying your distraction hun. 

Afm... No af yet but feel her coming for sure so just playing the waiting game. I dont feel pregnant so not expecting anything different than af, hence not testing this morning lol. 

Will let you no when she shows lol. 
Hope everyone is all ok 
Butt plugs xxxxx


----------



## prepping

Cookie, I felt like AF was coming for 3 days before my bfp.. So you never know.... But either way, keep those spirits up! :) 

Grey, I heart retail therapy :D Have to admit kijiji has been a fave of mine for the past little bit. I wouldn't call it "therapy" as much as "been too long since I could buy normal clothes that I want/need anything else that catches my fancy". Your plan of throwing yourself into working out sounds like an excellent plan! Get to be all sexy and stuff!

Grey, you have yourself a banana! Have you been feeling lots of kicks and movements? :D

Sorry for the lack of personals... I need to get myself caught up! Hope everyone else is doing awesome! 

Afm, 3 weeks left! Crazy. All still doing great! Nothing going on super special to indicate we'll be meeting the little guy anytime soon. I've dropped... I get tired... That's about it! But I've told baby that he is to come on the 19th (rather than the 22nd) so he knows there's a schedule to sick to. Cuz that's how babies work, right? 
Will check in soon!


----------



## Cookie_88

Prepping I can't believe you've only got 3 weeks till you get to meet your son. How exciting. Good to hear your doing so well hun and hang in there, he will be here before you know it. 

Afm, I woke up at 2.30 with af type cramps so laid awake for a bit expecting to wake to af this morning... But nope she's not here yet... So I tested with a ic and it was a bfn. Not even the hint of a line. So atleast I know she should show her ugly face today. Ah well... Onwards and upwards 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Still waiting on the witch girls. Cramping on and off... Just hurry up and show your face now old witchy hag lol xxx
Hows everyone's day going? Xxx


----------



## Achelois

Omg cookie!!!! You have got to keep us posted. I'm so excited for you?!?!? Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks A but I don't think its my month. If it wasn't for possible ib I'd not be hopeful. I just don't FEEL prego. Af still hasn't shown though but the cramps still coming and going. So she will be here soon I'm sure.
How are you doing though A? Hope you and bump are doing ok xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping!! I can't believe it's only 3 weeks til due date! Exciting! Hope you're feeling well :)

Cookie, my fingers are still well and truly crossed, you never know...x

Hope you're feeling good Achelois :)

Karine, give that gym/track/pavement/pool (wherever you're working out!) hell! I'm looking forward to getting back into exercise. It's a good way to get your frustrations out hey? x

AFM, an feeling tired. Having my old back problems is stopping me sleeping well :( I'm off out to a restaurant tonight with the other NCT girls. Seren won't take a bottle of expressed milk yet so OH is going to bring her to me when she needs feeding!! Ah well.

Anyway, feeding her at the mo, then going out so I'm hoping she'll last a little while so I can eat. It's going to be weird leaving her, even with OH. 

Love and butt plugs xx


----------



## karine

omg cookie... exciting! :happydance: you never know hunnie!!! witch stay away!
 
prepping.. 3 weeks?! that's just crazy, how time flies hey. can't wait to hear your birth story and see some piccies of the lil guy :hugs:

clara.. have a fun din with your girls hun! bet you'll miss seren tho :)

achelois and grey.. hope you are both well and everything is progressing nicely :hugs:

af is over so i guess the bding will start soon :winkwink: am on the fence as to whether i should use opks this cycle or just try every other day... thinking i'll try the latter this round.

xx lovelies


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo Clara enjoy your girls night out. Shame that Seren hasn't taken to the bottle but she will get there soon hun. 

Karine - glad the witch has left you and your back to enjoying some good practice bding lol. Good luck this cycle hunni. :hugs: 

Still no witch.... Still not hopeful thou lol. Just don't feel preg at all :s 
Witch is just being a bitch xxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Yep good thanks. Will post a long one tomorrow. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed. You're not out until the witch shows xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok hunni. Can't wait to hear an update from you sweetie :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## justinmymind

Hey girls:

Just wanted to join your group cause I have to admit I'm a "SPA". I just had what I think was a chemical preg. So I'm in my CD4-6, and I've been trying to TTC for 7 months now, and never been "pregnant". I've found this website helpful:thumbup:, but not so much when you are trying to study :coffee: for your US medical license. That being said, it doesn't mean that I'm a OB/GYN (yet), that's what I'm hoping for, but here you are the pregnancy experts. I can help with my experience with patients, and you can help me with your personal experience. Hope we can help each other, and that I can get my :bfp: soon. Good luck for every one of you and for me as well...hehehe!!!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello and welcome to our group. 
You will soon notice this group is full of lovely, beautiful ladies who love to poas and laugh together, full of random moments and butt plugs (old joke, we aren't in to butt pluggs... Or atleast I'm not lol) 

Good luck with your ttc journey... We currently have 2 babies, George and Seren, 3 bfps... 2 boys and 1 girl waiting to arrive and 2 ttc tryin to catch up. 

Welcome to our wonderful SPA world :happydance:


----------



## justinmymind

Cookie_88 said:


> Hello and welcome to our group.
> You will soon notice this group is full of lovely, beautiful ladies who love to poas and laugh together, full of random moments and butt plugs (old joke, we aren't in to butt pluggs... Or atleast I'm not lol)
> 
> Good luck with your ttc journey... We currently have 2 babies, George and Seren, 3 bfps... 2 boys and 1 girl waiting to arrive and 2 ttc tryin to catch up.
> 
> Welcome to our wonderful SPA world :happydance:

Thank you pretty:

I've spend like 5 hours catching up with the group and laughing at all your jokes. I'm trying to understand your SAP language yet...I'll get there...hehehe...I see y'all are caring and supportive to each other, that's why I decided to join. Good luck for you too hun!!


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Well to break some down, butt plugs comes from a random thread that was started in trying to conceive forum when we all first met. Was random and we giggled our butts off over the butt plugs part. We now say butt plugs as a kinda love ya thing lol. 
Doggy dancing is our other main one. A few girls got their bfps from doggy dancing so doggy dancing is our lucky ttc dancing lol. 

We have all had a rough journey together but bow we have 2 beautiful babies here and 3 on the way :happydance: now there are 3 of us ttc catching up lol. 

Really hope you love our group cos there are some amazing ladies here who have been my rock


----------



## justinmymind

Cookie_88 said:


> Lol. Well to break some down, butt plugs comes from a random thread that was started in trying to conceive forum when we all first met. Was random and we giggled our butts off over the butt plugs part. We now say butt plugs as a kinda love ya thing lol.
> Doggy dancing is our other main one. A few girls got their bfps from doggy dancing so doggy dancing is our lucky ttc dancing lol.
> 
> We have all had a rough journey together but bow we have 2 beautiful babies here and 3 on the way :happydance: now there are 3 of us ttc catching up lol.
> 
> Really hope you love our group cos there are some amazing ladies here who have been my rock


Ok, I'll start doggy dancing :sex:tonight. I'm pretty sure my hubby won't mind at all. :haha:


----------



## Cookie_88

Morning ladies. 

Just an update. Last night when I went to the bathroom I had pale pink watery cm. Was once again convinced af would be here by this morning and still a no show... Yet again tested on my ic and bfn. Thought I saw a little something on one so tested again but nope its bfn.... Wondering how good these stupid ic really are... I have 1 frer and 2 digis but really don't wanna waste them and then I have like 1 ic left over too... :( seriously you witch show your face... Getting annoyed now :(


----------



## karine

ooooh cookie :test: i'll buy you some more myself!! you might just have to wait til christmas for them to get to you lol. FX hunnieeeee!!!

justinmymind.. welcome :hugs: great to have you along with us for this crazy ride :) 

we've got a public hol today so just relaxing at home with dh. mum is coming over soon for a bit so as soon as she leaves i'm going to jump him :winkwink: have a great day everyone.

xx


----------



## Achelois

hmmmmm..... I have loads - you can have them all hunni! x God I am getting excited for you - No AF - how do you feel? x


----------



## Clara cluck

Firstly 'happy page 200' crazy ladies!!

Cookie, hang in there petal! 

Justinmymind (can I call you JIMM?!) welcome to our crazy group! these girlies are so supportive (not to mention slightly loony-I include myself in this) and its a good positive place to be :)

Hope everyone's well. Karine, bring on the doggy dancing!

My night out went really well. Was so nice to go out, cheered me up a lot, Seren's been a little unsettled last few days and I had been a bit stressed. I finally got out at 8pm as she was feeding for ages, then OH brought her to the restaurant just after 9 for her last feed! The other restaurant go-ers loved her and no one seemed to mind my feeding her, as they shouldn't! Got home about 10:40 as OH was singing to her in her cot! It was weid going out without her, walking down the road with no buggy or carrier, it felt like I'd forgotten something! 

Anyway, she's slept a lot today and eaten quite often so I think it's another growth spurt/developmental leap. She's normally such a good, laid back girly but the last few days has been quite clingy and a bit grisly. Smiley again today though, yay! All happy watching the rowing on my knee earlier (while mummy blubbed when the GB girls won!)

Anyway, have a great Wednesday xx


----------



## prepping

So I'm at the hospital right now waiting for my midwife. I've had a frustrating 24 hrs. The midwives wanted me to have an ultrasound as they were concerned with baby growth. Remember a few months back when I was frustrated as they were going all clinical on me due to concern of him being too big? Well, apparently they're still hung up on size as they figure he should be bigger right now. Even though my measuremenets are perfect for how far along I am. So I went for the ultrasound as I have found it to be more frustrating resisiting than it is to just rollover and do what the medical field tells me to do.
And I end up in exactly the position I thought I would be in -- they found something else to focus on. (Baby measurements are perfect btw). He was sleeping through the whole ultrasound so they couldn't track any "big movements" and sent me to the hospital last night for a non stress test. He passed no prob at all as he was awake and making huge mvements showing off. But even so, they have me here at the hospital again to do the ultrasound and nonstress test all over again. 

Baby is fine. He moves all the time. I've been perfect this whole time. And all I can say at this point is I just have to suck it up and do what they tell me because otherwise I'm trying to canoe against the current and it's tiring and will likely just carry me backwards.

Amazing how my only stressor has been caused by the medical field and their overmonitoring.

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## justinmymind

Clara cluck said:


> Firstly 'happy page 200' crazy ladies!!
> 
> Cookie, hang in there petal!
> 
> Justinmymind (can I call you JIMM?!) welcome to our crazy group! these girlies are so supportive (not to mention slightly loony-I include myself in this) and its a good positive place to be :)
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Karine, bring on the doggy dancing!
> 
> My night out went really well. Was so nice to go out, cheered me up a lot, Seren's been a little unsettled last few days and I had been a bit stressed. I finally got out at 8pm as she was feeding for ages, then OH brought her to the restaurant just after 9 for her last feed! The other restaurant go-ers loved her and no one seemed to mind my feeding her, as they shouldn't! Got home about 10:40 as OH was singing to her in her cot! It was weid going out without her, walking down the road with no buggy or carrier, it felt like I'd forgotten something!
> 
> Anyway, she's slept a lot today and eaten quite often so I think it's another growth spurt/developmental leap. She's normally such a good, laid back girly but the last few days has been quite clingy and a bit grisly. Smiley again today though, yay! All happy watching the rowing on my knee earlier (while mummy blubbed when the GB girls won!)
> 
> Anyway, have a great Wednesday xx

That's exactly what I was gonna tell you all. Just call me JIMM...lol...:thumbup:


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping I'm so sorry to hear that. Bloody medicalisation really annoys me (my birth was far too medicalised in my opinion and I believe I'm still suffering because of it). Anyway, I'm sure everything is fine honey, sending you big hugs x

Jimm! Glad you agree, your full title takes a while to type ;)

I'm off to bed now, Seren's deffo having some kind of growth spurt, she's eaten loads today, poor boobies! Although I've also eaten like a horse so that's quite fun! She's been so sweet and smiley today, god I love her so much. 

Anyway, night all, happy full moon Wednesday! :) xx


----------



## karine

clara... it sounds so lovely, can't wait to experience that immense love you feel. yay on your team winning :happydance: i'm the same way, i get very emotional too. wanted to die when italy lost so badly to spain, i felt their pain :cry: hey happy full moon day to you too and i can't believe we're on 200!

cookie.. any news?? FX :hugs:

prepping.. aww hun, try to hang in there even though i know they must be driving you insane! hey at least they aren't under-monitoring right? just 3 more weeks :hugs:

afm not done any bding today, we were so busy. but the night is young! will give it a go if huzzy isn't too tired. was meaning to ask... any of you girls did the elevated legs thing after bding? and i read that zinc is a good supplement for us both to take but everyone seems to have different opinions about how much zinc is good. think i remember someone mentioning zinc.. 

have a great night gals!

xx toodles


----------



## Achelois

Hi all

Welcome Jimm! Dont need to say much as girls have pretty much said it all. Sure you'll love it here. Did you find our very original thread? I'll see if I can find it and send you a link. You must also read the butt plugs thread. Funniest thing I've read in two years. 

Prepping - good to hear from you. Sounds like you haven't got long until you meet junior. So exciting. Stick to your guns about what you want and your body needs. It's worked for you so far. Be sure to keep us posted. 

Grey - hope all is well in your world. Some sad stories on the other board atm which I'm finding so upsetting. Thought I'd left that behind in 1st tri tbh. 

Clara - your little stories about Seren brighten up my day. She's obviously a good baby will be coming to you for some tips! Can't believe we are on 200 pages again!!! In sane. We all talk to much!!!

Karine - legs in the air. Nope but did pop cushion under bum and leave there for half hour. If you want full detail on the Friday we had sex about 6 times. Saturday abstained and Sunday (o day) did it with pillow first then later doggy and then a couple of times later missionary. That egg had no chance!!! In terms of Zinc OH took folic acid and zinc for about 6 weeks before we started that marathon weekend. I took folic acid only but 2 x pills from pot until I found out and then dropped to one. Good luck hunni!! Sorry all if tmi!!!! Lol x

Cookie - hunni how are you?! What's happening with that BFP?! Have a good feeling about this and have fingers firmly crossed for you. How you feeling. Miss you! 

Missh - hope you and your beautiful son are well 

Afm just bumbling along waiting for 20 week scan. Everything seems to take forever and everyone keeps telling me how fast time will fly. Yeah right!!! With NYE would hurry up and get here so I can meet my son! I'm so excited. All my nursery bits were delivered yesterday. So cute. If you want to know what it looks like google mamas and papas omni furniture and tiddly wink safari nursery and you'll get the idea. Sorry it's been so long since I posted just day to day life getting in the way. Love coming here for an update with you all. 

Anyway sending you all lots of sticky baby dust, positive doggy dancing vibes and big pink illuminous sparkling butt pluggs

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Achelois

Ps just realised 150 days to go!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. 

I'm sorry its just a quicky as gotta rush to work but will update properly on my break. 

Still no af... A very very very faint second line on ic.... Not sure if its got any colour or not but I see it. 
Will test with frer tomorrow if af still not here... Xxxx


----------



## Achelois

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

I AM TOO EXCITED!!!!!! COME ON TEST NOW!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. At work now so can't test and as line was sooo faint want to wait till fmu... Still not convinced... So thinkin my faint line is an evap xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Aaaaaaaaaaagh! Cookie you can't leave us hanging! I have everything crossed, it's hard to walk like this ;) Hoping and wishing for you!!!!!! X


----------



## karine

oh. my. goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok i know you aren't sure yet etc but i can't help it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm going to stay off til tonight because usually whenever i'm mia i come back to fantastic news :hugs: FX FX FX!!

achelois.. thanks so much for giving me all the deets :) 6 times!! girl you're a machine! i bow to you.. will try the cushion thing because i just can't keep my legs up for 30 minutes. i bought zinc tablets but it's 50 mg i think and when i checked online it says you shouldn't take more than 15 mg daily... will do a bit more research.

okay hope everyone has a fab day, i'll pop back in tonight to read the good news cookie :winkwink:

xx and buttplugs


----------



## karine

oh forgot to mention.. achelois, went and spied your baby furniture.. so precious! makes me feel to buy some right now :)

later girls xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks girls but I'm not :happydance:ing just yet. And I'm not testing again until mornin. Sorry lol. 
At work but promise to catch up properly tonight xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Just checking in! Cookie, still thinking about you!! Positive vibes blasting at you hunni.

Karine, my friend told me she'd heard it helps the spermies get to the egg if you go up on your elbows with your legs in the air doing a cycling motion after DTD!! I have to admit I did do this!!! (sneakily while OH went out to the loo!!) you never know, it could've helped!

Will check in again later xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks Clara. I just don't understand how I can be 4 days late and still not get a obvious BFP if I'm gonna get one... We shall see what the morning brings lol xxx


----------



## karine

LOL clara, imagine what your oh would've thought if he walked in on you cycling away?! LOL! will give it a try, don't mind if dh sees because he already knows i'm nutso at that time of the month. how long do you need to cycle? :headspin:

cookie.. ok i promised to stay away til tonight but i admit i sneaked back on because i was so excited, hahaha! getting a good feeling about you hunnie! FX you get your bfp tomorrow :hugs:

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

So I'm currently walking home from work... I suddenly found myself in the shop paying for a test... 
Now im walking home... In the rain... Busting for a pee... With butterflies lol. 

Scared... Lol xxx


----------



## justinmymind

Yeyyyyy Cookie...Test test test...Feed our POAS addiction...Oh and don't forget to post the pics! Fx for you girl!!! \\:D/


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok well urine very diluted.... Stupid ne for testing lol. At the 5min mark its a bfn... But test says you can read the results up to half hour in. Bloody tests and stupid me for not waiting longer lol. This is getting annoying now xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok so I got a faint 'is it there, am I imagining it" line. Again dunno of there is any colour as its so darn faint... And possibly all in my head.... Grrr :(


----------



## justinmymind

Cookie_88 said:


> Ok so I got a faint 'is it there, am I imagining it" line. Again dunno of there is any colour as its so darn faint... And possibly all in my head.... Grrr :(

Picture pleeeeeease!!! Fx...


----------



## Cookie_88

I cant upload them from my phone. But its also not picking up on the camera. 
I've thrown it away. Im convinced its an evap if anything as i can only see the hint of a line at the bottom and not all the way through. So yea we will be calling that a BFN lol.

We shall see what tomorrow brings lol 
I can still see the "line" on my IC I did this morning so hopefully its not a nasty evap


----------



## justinmymind

Cookie_88 said:


> I cant upload them from my phone. But its also not picking up on the camera.
> I've thrown it away. Im convinced its an evap if anything as i can only see the hint of a line at the bottom and not all the way through. So yea we will be calling that a BFN lol.
> 
> We shall see what tomorrow brings lol
> I can still see the "line" on my IC I did this morning so hopefully its not a nasty evap

Go and buy a digi...You know how this works. If your AF hasn't show at this time the digi should give u an accurate response. Faint lines are positive until proven otherwise!!! This is your time...FX!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cookie_88

I've got 2 digis and a first response. Will test with the FR if AF isnt here by morning and if I get a faint line I will try the digi... getting frustrated now :(


----------



## justinmymind

Cookie_88 said:


> I've got 2 digis and a first response. Will test with the FR if AF isnt here by morning and if I get a faint line I will try the digi... getting frustrated now :(

If you can't resist your urge to POAS until tomorrow, please do the digi...Ok??? I'm gonna be waiting. Don't get frustrated!!! You are not alone. Wishing the best for you. Fx!!!:hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

I have learnt my lesson... I will NOT POAS until FMU!!!!! thats being chanted round my head atm lol... Cant bare to waste it and if it is a BFP levels should be slightly higher by then lol... Why cant I be one of those girls who gets an early BFP or atleast when im 4 days late gets a clear result lol... 

I think its the witch being a bitch and she will be showing her face when I least expect it im sure lol


----------



## karine

oh cookie, FX! i can only imagine the torture you're going thru right now :hugs:

jimm, looks like it's gonna be down to us two...:dust:

XX toodles


----------



## Cookie_88

Morning ladies. 
So I woke in the night to intense cramps... I knew right then that the witch was here... And I was right. 
So yea I'm out... Obviously a little disappointed but I never actually felt pg so onwards and upwards xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Boo gutted for you girl but lovin your positive attitude. At least you know and can save your free and digi for next month! Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hunni bun :hugs: 
Yea thank god I saved them. But got awful cramps at the mo, still trying to get my sorry butt outta bed lol xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie :hug:

I'm sorry the nasty witch got you. She's such a b*tch. Grrrr.

Onwards and upwards indeed! A shiny new month full of rampant doggy dancing and 'air cycling'!! Big hugs hunni, lots of love xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks hun. Harvest has started now so doggy dancing is limited. Might have a little break as gonna be harder to catch the egg with DF working so much. 
Thanks to all of you for your on going support :hugs: xxx


----------



## karine

damn witch :growlmad: sorry cookie :hugs: but as you said, onwards and upwards!

xx


----------



## justinmymind

Sorry to hear that Cookie... The good thing is that when one cycle ends, another begins. So there's always a chance. Don't give up...:hugs:


----------



## justinmymind

Cookie this is for you. Hope you like it!!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 154.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cookie_88

Ok JIMM you just made a slightly tipsy girl cry... Mc baby would be due around now... :(


----------



## prepping

Cookie, I've been keeping up with the updates even though I wasn't able to post... Sorry to hear that the witchy B was playing tricks again this month. Drink up tipsy girl! Have some fun! And keep positive as always :)
:hug:


----------



## Clara cluck

Jimm that's so lovely! Cookie, wish I could hug you for real x 

Hang in there sweetie xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Woooooooooooo! Team GB are on fire!

Excuse me while I ooze a little national pride :)


How is everyone? Hope it's sunny where you are xx


----------



## prepping

Hey hey! Canada scored our first gold yesterday, so we're happy :D

This is one not so beautiful day. Thunderstorms all night and it's humid and dark today. Should be beautiful tomorrow! Considering its a long weekend, I feel sorry for all the waterlogged campers out there. Ah well, I'm sure they all have enough booze to keep them comfortable. :)

I personally have been having a very lazy weekend -- all I want to do is sleep! Up for 3 hrs, sleep for 2, repeat. And I think baby is working on dropping. Clara and Missh, when did that happen for you??

Hugs and butt plugs :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies. 
I'm back with avengance :happydance: 

Prepping - hope the weather improves and you get more comfortable with baby dropping. 
Congrates on your gold too :happydance: 

Clara - GOOO TEAM GB! I'm also going a little mad at the Olympics :happydance: 
Horrid weather today hey xxx 

Afm - I've had a amazing cuddly day with DF. Luckily he didn't get called out to fox a tractor so I got him all to myself. We've also been online shopping for a few "toys" to get the fun going again in the bedroom. So hopefully we can have some fun with ttc and take a more relaxed approach. 

Hope your all well. And Thankyou for putting up with my constant ups and downs :hugs: 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping get lots of sleep! You obviously need it :) I dunno about baby dropping to be honest, I kept thinking Seren had dropped but she hadn't. I remember all of a sudden feeling the need to waddle though...! Bubba's on the way! :)

Cookie, will you be buying butt plugs?! Hehe! :D

I've driven to Devon today, staying with family tonight then down to Cornwall tomorrow to stay with friends and see my friend's art exhibition :) Very excited. Seren's been really good bless her. I think the long drive tired her out though, she went to bed half hour early.

Well done Canada on the gold! Keep 'em coming GB :)

Nite ladies xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol Clara - most certainly not purchasing a butt plug ta muchly! 
I seriously couldn't think of anything worse! Lol. 

Hopefully you enjoy you break in devon and cornwall and seren is still being a good little girly.


----------



## GreyGirl

Go team GB indeed! Doing really well :D Been watching some, not all - you guys?


----------



## prepping

Clara, glad Seren's been such a good little girl! I haven't been waddling... But he is partially engaged so I assume that was the start of a drop. Although I keep hoping that the shifting I've been feeling is him dropping further, it doesn't feel like it did before when I was feeling ouches across my belly. 

Cookie, RAR! You two kids have fun! 

How's everyone else? :):)

It's the last day of the long weekend and I've been doing more sleeping. Woo hoo! Wild woman, i know. LoL Got up for our walk this morning, came home and slept for 2 hrs. Got up, had breakfast, slept for another 1.5. 
Btw, I forgot to mention before that after a total of about 9 hrs of monitoring over 2 days, midwives acknowledged that baby is perfectly good and healthy (just like I've been saying all along). Movement is great, size is perfect. And I've settled down myself by accepting that the OBs and midwives are just trying to cover their butts. It's the sad reality of a medical world that is scared of litigation if something were to go wrong. But at least now I don't have any more shadows threatening to get in the way of my homebirth. I mentioned we were doing a homebirth right?
So ya, back to waiting. The midwife that I like is on vacation now and will be back August 14th, so I'm happy to have baby patiently wait until she returns before making any major moves. But as of week 39 (next week), game's on!
I can't believe it actually. :o


----------



## justinmymind

Hey girls:

Just passing by to say hello. 

Clara: I don't know what Olympics you are watching because in my TV US is winning over GB...hahaha...just kidding.

Cookie: I don't know you but I know God has big plans for you. Hang in there hun. And have fun with OH and ttc. 

Prepping: You are almost there. Hoping you have a wonderful delivery at home. keep us posted.

Afm: I'm studying like crazy. Taking my exam next sunday. Keep me on your prayers. Today I'm gonna take a little break and cuddle with hubby 'cause CM is looking good. So let's go team Spermies!!! 

Hope you have a wonderful week. Love u all...


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol JIMM. For team GB we are doing lol. 
Good luck with your exams and "cuddles" 

Prepping. I seriously can't believe how close you are now. Seems like only yesterday you were taking a break from ttc. Glad the drs are letting you be now. Good luck with the home birth hunni. And keep us posted :happydance: 

Afm - I'm having fun with DF :D what more could a girl want.... Other than a baby lol. But fun is good for now 

Ooooooooo and GB gold in team show jumping AND team dressage.... One happy horse enthusiast here :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## prepping

Jimm, good luck on the exams!! And welcome to our little group btw :)

Cookie, considering you said earlier that it's getting into harvest time, that's awesome that you're getting in good couple time! Have you received your toys yet? ;)
And ya, it doesn't seem like it was too long ago that I was trying to become a pro on the different consistencies of cm. LoL

Afm, body is practicing. Belly is all hard at this second with a surge. It's neat! Nothing else special though... been slowing down and pulling back at work officially this week. I'm basically just there to wrap things up. We hired a new guy so I'm training him and getting him all ready for when I'm not there. It's a short week this week and I'll likely only be in for up to 3 days next week too. If anything, it's more just because I would go a little nutty if I was sitting at home waiting for something to happen. :)

Love and doggy dancing! :)


----------



## justinmymind

Girls:

How are you today. Hope you are doing just fine. I just came from Walmart after reading about the .88 cents pregnancy test, I decided to buy some(3 actually) lol, getting ready for my next POAS cycle. So i grabbed a few more things trying not to look so obvious. So I went to check out, and I don't know if this happens to you, but when the cashier starts reading and looking at what you are buying, you know they're going to say something about it. So that was exactly what happened to me today. The cashier read the box and started smiling at me, and the she said, you really want to make sure, ha? To what I replied with: no, we are trying actually. Then she dared to tell me, that now is not a good time to have babies cause of the economic crisis, and blah blah bla and she ended with a- but you should know when u are ready, I guess. OMG, i was about to choke that fucking bitch. I'm a proffesional and a responsible citizen, mature and with enough resources to have a baby even if I look young or if my race (latin) tells you otherwise. 
That's my today story...hahaha.. Just wanted to share with you what people who don't know you make stupid conclusions. Hope to hear from u soon.


----------



## prepping

Jimm, people can be ridiculous. And the cashier's statements are completely uncalled for. But hey, it's someone that you don't have regular contact with and you can move on and achieve whatever you want to do in life. Including making babies :)
Btw, 88 cents?? Ya, that's not something we have in Canada. No dollar tree tests either. No wonder you can splurge and get three ;) doesn't cost you $30+ to do it!

Still feeling good here. Body still having practice surges. Nothing remarkable. I am seeing my midwife today (the one that I find over clinical) so will update if I have a new rant as to what she decided to overanalyze this time. :)

How's everyone? All is quiet... Is it because all you GB girls are distracted by all the medals you're winning? Don't have that sort of issue in Canada. LoL but all our Olympians get an A for effort in our books.


----------



## GreyGirl

Saw a great Canadian diver last night :D Canada is somewhere I've always wanted to visit :) 
How are you ladies? Great to hear you're so close Prepping! 
I'm almost 'viable' and so excited to FINALLY be feeling some fairly regular movement - thanks anterior placenta! ;) Hubbie yet to feel kicks, which he's bummed about, but hopefully it won't be long now. We're still struggling with girls names, (and we like more of those than boys names!) but hopefully we'll get some agreed soon!


----------



## prepping

Grey, Canada is beautiful. I highly recommend visiting :D and yep, hard to believe I'm so close!

Still chillin mcsquillin here. Went to a friend's BBQ last night where we got to see a bunch of people we don't get to see too often - so that was fun. They actually set up a little street show as their band played a few songs out of the garage... Didn't take too long before the police came around to shut it down because of noise complaints. Which is silly considering it was only 9pm. I think the party poopers were probably some overtired parents of a baby/toddler that wouldn't go to sleep. But the party went on and was fun to catch up with everyone (i was huddled in an oversized chair and blanket towards the end. Was sooo tired). :)

My mind is officially in waiting mode. Work is a thing to occupy my time and nothing really else. I spend a bit too much time looking for what we "need" on kijiji... Today we'll be picking up some Toronto Maple Leaf hockey clothing for the babe ($7 for a onesie, hat, mitts, and booties - awesome), and since the seller has it handy I'll try to get a "my Brest friend" nursing pillow for cheap. DH is threatening to cut off my kijiji privileges (jokes). :)
And now the labour help methods have begun! Went out for spicy Thai food Friday night (so good!), had a romp, got out my fitness ball to start bouncing on, still taking my walks. C'mon baby, this is the week!


----------



## prepping

Btw grey, that's so exciting about feeling her little kicks! Your DH will be sure to feel her soon enough. :cloud9:


----------



## karine

hey girls :)

cookie.. back with a vengeance huh? loving the sex toys idea, think i may steal it :winkwink:

prepping.. me too, can't believe you're due any day now.. how time flies! fx for a safe delivery hun :hugs:

clara.. yay for team gb! was supporting you guys after team trinidad of course, heehee.. we only got 1 gold and 2 bronze :cry: but the gold (in javelin) was only our second gold ever so we got a holiday yesterday for that :happydance:

jimm.. hope something stuck for you hunnie :hugs: think we ovulated a few days apart.. dtd at the right times but i feel so damned normal, not holding out much hope for this cycle

grey.. so exciting for you chickie! soon you'll be shopping for those cutesy baby gears (i try to not even look at them, so afraid i'll jinx myself) and getting ready to meet your lil madam :flower:

well i'm frustrated.. don't know how anybody does this ttc for so long without going insane! i've no symptoms whatsoever.. i'm thinking maybe i'll try the ntnp approach. question though: when do you start counting dpo? have no clue how many i am. if i got a positive ovulation test last thursday, would i be 4 dpo or 3 dpo today? i'm so clueless about these things :dohh:

:hug: and buttplugs


----------



## karine

ok think i got an answer about my dpo question.. 2 days after you first get a positive is what i read, so i'm 4 dpo today with no symptoms! counting myself out already grrr. ntnp starts now!


----------



## prepping

Karine, at 4dpo there's little chance you would feel anything special going on... The little spermies likely haven't even made it to their destination yet! So relax and sit back. :) I didn't feel special at all until I saw the bfp 3 days after AF was mia.
In regards to ntnp, it's not so bad! That's kinda how it ended up working for us. The month I said we'd ntnp, that's when it happened. And it turns out that my timing was off by a few days quite likely when I looked back at romp time. So I say go for it!


----------



## karine

:) thanks prepping! i dunno, the last day we bd'ed was friday morning because dh was away after that so i doubt i got enough spermies in there, we shall see i guess. i know it'll happen soon, i just have no patience anymore grrrr! but definitely will be ntnp next cycle.

yesterday was rough, dh is leaving for another 3 weeks offshore tonight so i was not in the best mood.. will be ok tomorrow! hate it when he goes :cry:

xx


----------



## prepping

Aww, that would suck having your DH away for such long periods. :hug:
As for the spermies, it's not like you need buckets! ;). I think your ntnp plan is a good one! 
I know it'll happen for you soon enough!

How's everyone doing?? Where is everyone? *waves*

I'm now at the stage that every person I come across is asking when it's happening - like I could tell them of course. LoL And I keep on being told to stay home rather than going to the office, but what am I going to do at home except be busy twiddling my thumbs and waiting? ;) might as well busy myself at work.
Of course when next week rolls around for week 40 who knows how I'll feel about it all.

Doggy dances and buckets of spermies for any that want them!


----------



## prepping

I think there may be something going on here...

It's about 4:30am and I woke up about an hour ago to quite uncomfortable fairly regular surges. Seems I'm starting to have my bloody show too (such a pretty way of saying that).

Wonder where today is going to take us?! 

(as I'm out in the living room a little worried that my waters will break on our new couch :p)


----------



## Clara cluck

Aaa agh Prepping! So excited for you! Good luck with everything! Can't wait to hear more news :) xxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Sorry I've been MIA, just got back from Devon and Cornwall with my little bee (started calling her that as she has a very cute bee swimsuit, will post pics soon!). It's been quite crazy but fun. It was our first road trip, just Seren and I. Daddy joined us at the end of the week at my parents' in Devon. 

How is everyone? Sorry to hear OH is away for a while Karine, must be hard :hug: x

Anyway this is just a quickie, will try to get back on in a bit. Off to visit a friend today in Essex, she had her baby about 3 weeks ago :). Hope I don't get lost!

Have a fabby dabby day! X


----------



## karine

:happydance: GL prepping! can't wait for an update! :hugs:

aww clara.. little bee, that is so cute! i'm green with envy :winkwink: 

dh has left but i'm okay, just counting down the days til he gets back. i'm okay being on my own during daylight hours, it's when it gets dark that i have mini meltdowns lol.. to explain, just watched "the woman in black" recently and it's scared me shitless.. :haha:

thought i noticed something weird yesterday, had a strange stomach cramp about 2 hours after having breakfast, it was a feeling like the one you get when you have eaten bad food/ about to get a diarrhoea attack.. but nothing happened and the feeling passed within minutes. it must have been gas. anyway, whatevs, not stressing, it'll happen when it's meant to!

sending BIG :hug: to my lovelies and your little baby bees :)


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw Karine, you should watch a lovely movie or read a happy book before bed, that may help :) And by the way, you'll have your own baby bee one day! I know it! I don't want to get your hopes up but a few nights after I (now know) I conceived, I had stomach cramps and felt really sick in the night. I thought I had a bug but felt fine the next morning. You never know, it could be something.

Just checking in to see if there's any news. Hope everyone's ok. 

I visited my friend today with her 3.5 week old baby, so very sweet! It's hard to believe that my chunky little monkey was that tiny only a few weeks ago!

Anyway, love and butt plugs to all, I'm off to bed xx


----------



## prepping

Hi all! 
Baby Wade decided to make his appearance today! He was born at 11:29am at 8 lbs 5 oz and 20.5". It was a really quick labour that caught the midwife by surprise (especially when she checked my cervix when she first came and I was already fully dilated). We're both doing great, he's a hungry little breast feeder and I'm just chilling in bed right now.
I'll give an account of the birth soon -- right now it's dinner time. But I have to say I'm so happy and proud that I got the home birth I wanted. The only pain relief was a couple Tylenol's and a bit of time in the bathtub.
:D:cloud9: he's gorgeous btw


----------



## justinmymind

Wow, how exciting. Best of all is that you and the baby are doing great and even when you were in labor a couple of hours ago now you are able to give us the greatest update. Congratulations to you and your OH! Try to rest whenever you have a chance, eat well and now just enjoy watching that beautiful baby.

Hugs!


----------



## Clara cluck

Prepping that is amazing!! Congratulations! Wade is a gorgeous name, well done you!

Very jealous of your natural home birth! So glad it all went how you wanted. Eek, am so excited for you! He weighed an ounce more than Seren :)

Enjoy enjoy enjoy :) xxxxx


----------



## karine

prepping.. congrats to you and your oh! you're a champ, girl :happydance: kudos on a job well done :thumbup: and love the name :hugs: can't wait to hear *everything* :)

clara.. took your advice and watched "only you" which had me teary-eyed instead of petrified of every shadow and dark room :) it really helped, was able sleep with just one light on last night, i'm slowly recovering lol. oh i hope that i get lucky one day! a baby would be such a huge blessing to my entire family. after luca everyone is dying for another addition :)

:hugs: and buttplugs, hunnies and bees xx


----------



## Achelois

All

I have updated our first page.... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-2-bfps-3ttcers-catching-up.html#post11460184

Firstly MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to prepping on the birth of your son Wade!!! So so pleased for you that you got your natural birth at home and all is well. Photos please!!! Oh and full birth story!

JIMM - thanks for the message to let me know Prepping's news and remind me to update the front page.... have added you too!

Cookie, Karine - Hope all is well girls - Karine - whats "only you" about - is it a must-see?

MissH & Clara - hope the babies are well? Picture updates please!!

Grey - you must tell the girls about your TMI story you posted on the other board earlier in the week - made me giggle out loud!

20 week scan on Monday.... even though Ill be just over 21 - cant wait to see "bump" again. Will update after scan!

Must dash - sorry its short and sweet - so busy at work!

A xxxxxxx


----------



## karine

achelois.. glad everything is well with you and beanie hun. 

only you is one of my favourites! it's about a woman who got the name of her true love off a ouija board when she was younger but then later gets engaged to another man as she never met the ouija board man. then days before the wedding he calls to leave a message for her fiance, who, as it turns out, he went to high school with and tells her he'll call back when he returns from his trip to italy and hangs up before she can say anything else so of course she jumps on a plane to italy to find him lol. 

xx


----------



## karine

cookie and jimm.. any symptoms to spot girls? nothing on my end..


----------



## justinmymind

No symptoms here. A little bit more CM but sticky not watery. POAS in the morning but BFN at 8dpo. So I wasn't really expecting to much! How are u? Any symptom?


----------



## Cookie_88

OMG! Huge Congrates on the arrival of baby Wade prepping. :happydance: and so pleased you got your natural home birth. You go girlie. 

A - thanks for the nudge to get me on here for the huge update! Can't believe your like 21 weeks already :happydance: 

Karine - hope DH is home before you know it sweetie. :hugs: 

Clara - little bee is soooo cute :D hope you enjoyed Essex, my home land lol. 

Sorry I know I've missed people but gotta dash, got a friend on her way over and have a bearded dragon on the loose in the flat somewhere hiding that I need to locate lol. 

Proper update tomorrow ladies 
Butt plugs xxxx


----------



## justinmymind

Karine, I forgot to say that all that I've noticed besides my CM is that my veins are visible (all over my body) even when I have naturally tanned skin. Also, backache but in my upper back.Two days ago my nipples were burning no sore or tender breasts. But because I've been very stressed out I can't blame my symptoms on being pregnant. I don't feel pregnant at all. So it's only a matter of time. AF due next thursday!!! Praying for a BFP...GL to you hun!!!


----------



## karine

jimm.. i've got the same sticky cm.. and that's it.. so i think for sure i have no chance this cycle. but your all-over veins sound really promising! i have an olive complexion too and i know veins don't normally stand out for me at least.. so hopefully you've got something there! all crossables crossed for you hunnie :hugs: 

cookie.. before i know it indeed! bad weather has temporarily cancelled the trip and he's coming back in tonight for 2 days or so lol! and here i was planning another rom/com movie night (since he won't let me watch them without alot of complaining when he's anywhere near the house lol) i'm happy tho to have him back for the weekend :happydance: hope you're good sweetie!

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry for the :bfn: justinmymind :( :hugs: 

HUGE congratulations to you prepping, sounds like an amazing birth - can't wait to hear all about it and see pics of him of course! :D :hugs:

Glad you liked it A ;) Here's my story....

"Last night I was getting ready for bed, and I felt a water drop on my leg and I immediately looked up at the ceiling to see if we had a leak. Nope. I then checked my mouth to see if it was wet from dribbling (I'm sure we've all been there)....then I had a horrible thought, what if I'd wee'd myself upwards somehow?!
Then I checked my nipple, another droplet was there ready to fall. I thought milk was white!!! I'd have never have thought to check there, I just happened to notice it! 
I ran downstairs to tell my hubbie and he tried his best not to laugh at me - failed! 
He asked which boob I'd leaked out of...I said the one he's 'encouraged' most...he said he'll have to switch it up and have some fun on the other for a few days...don't think he'll be coming near me once they've both leaked! Freaks me out too "


----------



## justinmymind

That's too funny...OMG... I am LMAO...


----------



## karine

grey.. hahaha lol you are too funny :haha:

xx


----------



## Clara cluck

Grey that's funny! I only leak now I've had Seren. It is weird though, getting out of the shower, drying off then thinking 'drips? Is it my hair?' I normally feed from one side, shower etc then feed on the other. Meanwhile I have one big, hard, full leaky boob and one small soft one!! OH thinks that's funny too! Ah the glamour :)


----------



## justinmymind

OMG OMG OMG....I am 11dpo and I think I got my BFP. I'm at the library right now so pictures will be uploaded as soon as I get home. Please pray that this is a true positive...Love u!!!


----------



## Achelois

OMG JIMM good luck!!! Keep us posted ASAP. fingers x'd for you hunni

A xxx


----------



## justinmymind

Look at this....I am so happy. I can't even describe it...Your are the first (besides me) to know... Hope it sticks!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1020953.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooooooo Congrates JIMM. :happydance: fx for a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## justinmymind

Couldn't resist and took another one before telling OH....You be the judge!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1020954.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cookie_88

Yuppppp. Deff a BFP hun :D


----------



## justinmymind

Thank you Cookie... Hopefully you are next. For now keep having fun with OH and your new toys... Hugs!!!


----------



## Achelois

Congrats Jimm!!! Let us know how you told OH!!! Have you worked out when you're due yet? X


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations!!!! How did telling your OH go? Definitely see a line there :hugs:


----------



## karine

JIMM.. yay!!! :hugs: congrats hunnie! told ya! SO happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

Wow! JIMM! Congratulations! Fab news hun!! Woop woop! xxx


----------



## justinmymind

Oh my God. I just deleted a huge reply. Anyway I'll leave you with the pics of how I told my OH and today's digi. We are so freaking happy, planning, planning and more planning... We told my parents last night (they are super happy too) and we are telling my in-laws tonight!!! Hopefully next week I'm having my beta-hCG....I'll keep you posted. Thank you for all the prayers girls!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1020961.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









P1020963.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cookie_88

Huge Congrates hun xxx.


----------



## Achelois

Yay good for you. Keep us posted! Xx


----------



## justinmymind

Thank you beautiful ladies!!!

Karine: Any sign of AF??? Have you been testing lately???


----------



## karine

hi jimm, no sign yet, am expecting :witch: on saturday tho. but i think i can feel it coming, getting all the usual twinges and pains. think i may be out, have no preg. symptoms whatsoever! how are you feeling? has it sunk in yet? :)

xx


----------



## justinmymind

You're not out yet. I'm not feeling pregnant at all. I have to confess that i'm a lil' bit scared, because is my first pregnancy, and i've read a lot of histories of mc. But thank God no bleeding, no cramps, no nausea, just more tired than usual. 

Why are you not testing? We are SPA's remember??..hahaha.. Take care and GL if you are gonna test.


----------



## karine

jimm, no need to test, witchypoo just arrived.. :cry: will try the ntnp approach til year-end, then i think it's off to the doctor for us.

:hugs: hope your luck continues hun and the icky symptoms never come!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine so sorry witch got you :hugs: hope your doing ok? 
On to next round hey hun, I'll be there with you as I missed the eggy again lol, so just waiting on af around Friday if I have a normal cycle this month lol. 

How is everyone doing? It's a bit quiet here atm... Hope everyone's ok. 

Afm, I've had a poorly DF. Well he's not ill, but has had a numb leg since last Thursday and ended up down the hospital on Saturday cos he was freaking out. He's got sciatica and I'm currently sat outside the drs waiting for him as its still going on. My poor boy :( 

Other than that not much to report. Hope everyone enjoyed the bank holiday and your all ok 
Hugs and butt plugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Where is everyone? :( hope your all doing ok? 
Af got me on sat so just waiting for it to leave so I can go again lol 
Xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie!

gosh i feel like i haven't been on in ages! hope your oh is doing better hunnie! so you can get back to bding like there's no tomorrow :winkwink:

i'm ok, after the last cycle i feel like something inside me is different.. haven't given up, but i'm really ntnp.. i haven't checked my chart or done any opks, we just bd when we feel like it and i'm not stressing anymore. this feels better, think i needed a break. i'm so out of it don't have a clue when af is due :thumbup: but i don't think we dtd around my fertile time anyways because he was away alot this cycle. 

hope this is your lucky month hun and you're great :hugs:

:hug: to all.. where is everyone??

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine I hope the ntnp works for you, even if its just to relax for a month or 2. I've been the same and feel better for it, when af came I was fine cos I wasn't symptom spotting or counting down, was just like, "hi witchy poo" lol. 

DF is feeling better thanks, still not back to normal but much better than he was :happydance: 
And its his birthday today so I'm super excited about it and giving him his pressies tonight :happydance: 

Yea its super quiet here atm. Our spa babies must have their parents busy and our bump girlies must be super busy too. Hope everyone is ok though, big hugs to you all. 

Butty plugs :happydance: xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've not been around much, been really busy trying to get the house ready and my Greyhound boy has been going mental with separation anxiety - it's getting worse the more pregnant I am. It's like he's super sensitive :S He's barking/whining/screaming when I go out - in our previous house he just slept! Been really stressful and upsetting :(
I start back at work tomorrow - 11 weeks (1 is half term) until I go on maternity leave! Woop!


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey glad your all ok. Sorry to hear about your poor dog :( have you tried getting one of the kongs that you fill with food or patè or a treat ball to give him when you leave? Keeps him busy for a bit when you foray leave and then once they are done with it often have settled and will sleep? Worth a try hey hun 
Can't believe your mat leave is so close now. Will be relaxing before you know it hunni :hugs: hope your not too stressed out :hugs:


----------



## karine

thanks cookie :hugs: not having to symptom spot is the best.. no more anxiety for a couple months! 

grey.. wow, unbelievable that you'll have a babe in arms in 11 weeks :hugs: hope things get easier with your pup.

afm, just relaxing and not thinking much about babies. my cousin who found out she was pregnant at almost 8 months had her baby a few weeks ago, they told her she was having a boy at the scan and lo and behold, she gave birth to a girl. how crazy. the baby is totally fine and healthy as well :)

:hugs: to all.. hope all spa babas and mamas are great!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine - glad your cousins little GIRL lol is all ok. Hope they were ok with the surprise lol. 

Glad your enjoying the relaxed approach. I guessed ov was due for me around Friday / Saturday but the last bding we did was the Wednesday lol. So guessing we missed again but its all ok. Harvest is practically over now so can BD till we collapse lol. 

Hope everyones all ok, been super quiet here lately. Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie.. yay on the harvest being almost over! :winkwink: i'm waiting on af and counting down the days til i go on vacation.. this is my last week then i'll be on leave for 2 weeks.. so excited for that, i really need a rest. so af is supposed to be here in a day or two and then it'll be on to bding whenever we feel like it without thinking about what could possibly be happening in there. 

hope everyone is well.. achelois we need a piccie of that belly!

:hugs: and buttplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww hun how lovely to have a nice 2 week holiday to count down too. You will be relaxing before you know it lol. Enjoy the relaxed approach to ttc too hun. We will get there.... Eventually... Together lol. 

My friend had her baby on Sunday :happydance: she has 3yr old twins (boy and a girl) and they decided to stay team yellow this time... She had a BOY! He's sooo darn cute :D 

Where is everyone? Hope your all doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Grey glad your all ok. Sorry to hear about your poor dog :( have you tried getting one of the kongs that you fill with food or patè or a treat ball to give him when you leave? Keeps him busy for a bit when you foray leave and then once they are done with it often have settled and will sleep? Worth a try hey hun
> Can't believe your mat leave is so close now. Will be relaxing before you know it hunni :hugs: hope your not too stressed out :hugs:




karine said:


> grey.. wow, unbelievable that you'll have a babe in arms in 11 weeks :hugs: hope things get easier with your pup.
> 
> afm, just relaxing and not thinking much about babies. my cousin who found out she was pregnant at almost 8 months had her baby a few weeks ago, they told her she was having a boy at the scan and lo and behold, she gave birth to a girl. how crazy. the baby is totally fine and healthy as well :)
> 
> :hugs: to all.. hope all spa babas and mamas are great!

Thank you :hugs: He won't eat and won't even drink when I'm out of the house, he's been making himself poorly :( His crying got SO MUCH WORSE when I left as I started work again, so bad and consistent that the neighbours have complained. He's now having to live with a friend during the week while we're at work and come home for weekends....8 more weeks left til I go off and I can have my boy back full time, I miss him so much already and he only went last night :( 

Glad you're relaxing, hope it works for you :hugs: Congrats to your cousin too, a double surprise! :D


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww no grey :( in Essex my mum takes the dogs to a doggy daycare when they are out all day with no one to watch them? Is there something like that near you? means you get your boy back after work? And the dogs have a fun day playing with their doggy friends? Of course it would cost more than your friend minding him though. I hope you get it sorted, probably moving has unsettled him and hopefully he will settle down. Sending big big :hugs: your way hunni xxx


----------



## Achelois

Hi ladies
How are you all? 
Thought I better pop in as its been too long. Now 26 weeks and 1 day! Only 97 days to go and 49 working days left before maternity leave - wish it would hurry up!
Suffering a bit with back pain but nothing I cant handle just means sleeping isnt amazing and having very vivid dreams lately - not all that nice either!
OH actually felt baby move on Saturday night. He always has said he doesnt want to as the idea of something moving under my skin grosses him out but he was laying in front of me on the sofa and I could feel baby kicking him in the back - when I told him he turned around and put his hand on my tummy and wallop - bump kicked his hand! Made me feel all gooey inside! 
Trying to find a decent tummy pic for you - I am massive. Wasnt exactly small to start with but huge now! Baby measuring 3 weeks ahead but they are not concerned - just a larger than average baby - ouch thats gonna hurt!!

Anyway thats all my news - when I can get a decent pic of bump Ill upload it

love, cuddles for babies, rubs for bumps and sticky baby dust for all ttc

Lots of love

A x


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi all

Just popping in to catch up and say hello! Sorry we've been MIA, been so busy! Hope everyone's well and smiley :)

A that's so cute :)

We've been for our first baby swimming lesson with Tiny Swimmers. Seren ADORED it! She smiled, giggled and splashed all through it, she didn't even mind the 'dunking' bit :) I think I have a waterbaby on my hands! I think she thought it was a giant bath...

Anyway, staying at my parents and Seren's nearly finished her breakfast so I think I'll join everyone for mine :)

Love to beautiful bumps, bouncy babies and bodacious ttcers xxx


----------



## justinmymind

Hey ladies;

I'm sorry I haven't writen anything in a while. I've been very tired (lazy) lately. Anyway, pregnancy is apparently going well. We just had our first scan today, and we had the chance to see the baby's hb and he/she was all excited bouncing all over the place... We are over the moon right now. My in laws, my parents and my sister told us that we were going to see two babies in there, but thank God it's just one. I am not ready for two at the same time. I'm leaving you a pic of my gummy bear. 
Hoping that everybody is doing good. Baby dust for the ones ttc, patience for the ones expecting and wisdoms for the ones already parenting!!!

Lots of love!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1020992.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey. Hope everyone's well. It's super quiet here atm lol. 
In a rush so can't really do personals just this sec. But wanted to say hi and hope everyone is all. 
Proper catch up later xxx


----------



## karine

hi girlies!

sorry i've been so absent! glad to know everyone is doing well though :thumbup:

jimm.. lovely beanie there hunnie :hugs:

clara.. aww seren is a waterbaby! bet she's so much bigger! unbelievable, i remember when you were ttc hunnie and now she's swimming :hugs:

grey.. hope your furry baby is better now that he's got some company during the week :hugs:

achelois.. can't wait to see that piccie of your massive bump hunnie, i bet you are just adorable! :flower:

cookie.. so glad i've got a pal in all this.. have no idea if i missed ov day this cycle.. just got ewcm one day so we dtd, just worked out that af is due by saturday at the latest. no preggo symptoms whatsoever tho so im counting on seeing witchypoo. baby natalia is doing great, thanks! thankfully her parents bought more yellow and green clothes for her because my cousin doesn't like blue much lol.

ok back to work.. started back yesterday and i've been running myself ragged! love to all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine its great having a ttc pal in you too :D 
Did af show? Hope being back at work wasn't too sucky for you hun :hugs: 

I think I oved last week some time. Dtd a bit but to be honest, just enjoying being with the man after missing him over harvest :D 

Fx we get some baby dust soon

Hope all the bump ladies and mummies are doing well 
Hugs and butt plugs xxxx


----------



## karine

heya cookie :hugs: typed out a long response but i lost it! yep, af came right on schedule.. ovulated tuesday but dh had to leave to go abroad again so we were only able to try once in the morning before he left. not stressing tho, am perfectly calm and collected strangely :)

back in the swing of things at work.. it's not too bad because christmas is in the air and it's my favourite season :xmas16:

hope it's all good with you and you're getting plenty tlc from oh :winkwink:

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Ah karine sorry af got you but yay on positive thinking :happydance: 
Af got me this morning. I'm so confused as cycle seems to be getting shorter? But anyways, onwards and upwards :D 
Bring on Xmas hey, I love it. But its my bday first so get to celebrate that, and me and DF going away for a long weekend to celebrate. :D 

Let's enjoy this cycle hunni :D 

Hugs and butt plugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies. Achelois has asked me to come on here and pass on a message. So here we goes... 

Harry Michael Arthur was born at 17.01 on 25th Oct weighing 4lb 14oz. He is 9weeks 3 days early. Both mother and baby are doing well. Little harry is needing some help to breath atm but I'm sure he is a strong little fighter. 

So if all our SPA ladies can have all our crossables crossed for him and pray for him. 
Achelois will be on with a proper update when things have settled down etc... But I will pass all msgs on to her. She is a very brave lady and we all send her our love xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Hello ladies. Achelois has asked me to come on here and pass on a message. So here we goes...
> 
> Harry Michael Arthur was born at 17.01 on 25th Oct weighing 4lb 14oz. He is 9weeks 3 days early. Both mother and baby are doing well. Little harry is needing some help to breath atm but I'm sure he is a strong little fighter.
> 
> So if all our SPA ladies can have all our crossables crossed for him and pray for him.
> Achelois will be on with a proper update when things have settled down etc... But I will pass all msgs on to her. She is a very brave lady and we all send her our love xxx

Wow, that's not an update I was expecting! I'm so glad little Harry is doing well and I hope Achelois is doing well too. Everything crossed that Harry continues to thrive and is home soon with his family. :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thankyou grey, that will mean a lot to her. I shall pass on your thoughts to her hunni. 

Hope your all ok too hun xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Quick update from Achelois. 

Harry is now breathing on his own :happydance: 
She is very tired so gonna try and get some rest, but is incredibly proud of her son and so in love with him xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Cookie_88 said:


> Quick update from Achelois.
> 
> Harry is now breathing on his own :happydance:
> She is very tired so gonna try and get some rest, but is incredibly proud of her son and so in love with him xxxx

That's brilliant news! So glad he's doing well and able to breath on his own :D


----------



## Clara cluck

Aw! Goodness me! Poor Achelois, that must have been a shock bless her. On the other hand, well done little Harry for breathing on your own :) hope he continues to thrive, come on little man :)

Cookie, send A my love and my best wishes to little Harry. X

We're good, very busy! Been baking a gluten free, dairy free, nut free pumpkin pie, for me and my allergic friends and their babies! My first kids' party at mine...eek.

Seren's over 6 months now so we've started Baby Led Weaning. It basically means she grabs my food and starts smooshing it into her face and waving it about! at the moment we're not worrying about how much she eats as we're still breastfeeding and that provides all the nutrition she needs. 

Anyway, hope everyone's ok, any other news? Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks for the well wishes for A and Harry. Of course I shall pass on all well wishes to her. 
She sent me some pictures and he is sooooooo adorable. She's had cuddles with him :happydance: and was trying to express for him. She has a lot of love and support around her. As soon as I get an update from her I shall update you all. 

Clara, that's crazy little seren is over 6 months now. That's flown by. 
Love the image I've got of her smooshing food and waving it around lol. 
Hope your party goes well and you all have lots of fun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

YAYYYY A!!!!!!!!!!

please send her my best wishes, cookie! can't wait to see pictures of little harry :happydance:

sorry af got you too, cookie :cry: am expecting her myself.. not feeling preggo at all, whatsoever. happy belated birthday, hunnie! hope you had a great long weekend with df :hugs:

clara.. hope you have a great party! i'm sure the babies will fully enjoy smushing all the food in their faces and talking their baby talk :) 

took the last 2 days off so i've got loads to do. hope everyone has a great day :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Will of course pass on your best wishes hunni. 
Sorry to hear it sounds as if af is coming. :hugs: 

We don't go away yet, its the 9th of Nov and my birthday is 12th so not just yet lol. 
Although wish I was away now, currently monging out on the sofa feeling crappy :( got a cold and had a headache for a week now. Not fun. 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Update from Achelois - 

Little Harry is doing really well. They have removed all the tubes from him, except his feeding tubes and monitors. They are now working on establishing feeding and him putting on weight and he will be ready to go home :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
A is also doing well and expects to be sent home soon herself. She really appreciates all the comments from you all and says thanks to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Yay for Harry! So pleased to hear that update, can't wait til they're home and she can show off his cuteness :D ;)


----------



## karine

cookie.. hooray! so happy to hear that our new spa baby is doing so well!!

sorry you're not well hun :hugs:.. am a bit under the weather myself but trying to fight it as today is cocktail thurday with my girls :wine: hey i go on vacay from the 9th as well! it's a great feeling, isn't it? 

hope achelois goes home soon with her little bundle.. so happy for them both!

xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks karine, I'm on the.mend and enjoying a vino or 2 tonight :D 
Hope your feeling better too and got to enjoy cocktail night with the girlies :D 

Update on Achelois & little Harry - 
He's been moved to another hospital - so is off all the tubes and now building up to going home. They hope to take him home in the next 2 - 3 weeks :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: he's absolutely gorgeous and A can't wait to show him off to you all. She's now allowed home but as you can imagine its hard leaving him. But she and her OH are just focusing on getting him home. Ooooo and he's put on weight and has taking boobie milk :happydance: 

So all in all, Harry is heading down the road to home :happydance: 

Thankyou all for your well wishes to Achelois and Harry, I'm sure it means a lot to her that we are all here thinking of her and she will be back on here as soon as things settle down. She's focusing on her precious son.... Who's absolutely gorgeous if I hadn't mentioned lol xxxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Cookie_88 said:


> Update from Achelois -
> 
> Little Harry is doing really well. They have removed all the tubes from him, except his feeding tubes and monitors. They are now working on establishing feeding and him putting on weight and he will be ready to go home :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> A is also doing well and expects to be sent home soon herself. She really appreciates all the comments from you all and says thanks to you all xxxxxxxxxx

That's great news!!! Go Harry!

Love and best wishes to A Harry and her OH. Thinking about them lots xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Clara, I shall pass on your well wishes :D hope little seren is doing well too xxx


----------



## Ananya

Hello all

Sorry I haven't been on in months. It's been a busy busy few months.

I have some news finally!!

I am pregnant and nearly 5 weeks now. It's still early days but I thought I should announce it on here.

We had so many fertility tests and were just about to see the consultant to discuss treatment on the 30th Nov. I still can't believe it!!

I hope you are all well.

Congrats to all the new mothers and mothers to be.

I hope there will be more good news from everyone else.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations! I hope you have a great pregnancy :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Congrates hun. H&H 9months :hugs: 

Quick A update. 
Little harry was doing great but unfortunately caught an infection so is back on the breathing support atm so its pushed home time back. Hopefully she will be taking him home in the next 2 / 3 weeks xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for the update - fingers crossed for the little man he's over the infection soon and is home with his family :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Thanks grey. A is in good spirits atm and we had a bit of a giggle together the other night so its nice to hear her relaxed a bit. Fx Harry is home in no time. 

How are you doing sweetie? Has your beautiful greyhound relaxed now too? 
Big hugs to all SPA girls from me and A xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies, thought id pop in to see how everyone is and update a little on me.
Greygirl - how are you getting on?! I see your so close to meeting your little princess now! How exciting :happydance: Also hows your little greyhound getting on?!

Afm - Well Friday was a year since my MC and ive been a bit all over the place to be honest. Last Wed I went to visit my friend who has 3yr old twins and a newborn. I saw them when the newborn was 3 weeks old and had cuddles and fed him. When I got there last week my friend was stressed trying to get the twins ready for pre-school and baby hadnt woken for his feed, which meant he would wake while we were walking twins to school. My friend asked me for a massive favour, I assumed she wanted me to take the twins which was fine with me... but no.... she wanted me to stay with her 10week old baby and feed and settle him and look after him. This was fine with me and she left as I started his feed. He was sooooo good for me, winded fine and then we danced and bopped around the room settling him down for his sleep. I was in heaven and the time flew, before I knew it he was asleep in his pram and I just couldnt take my eyes off him. My friend was back just over an hour after she left and was good to chat and catch up. Baby slept for 3 an a half hours!!! Twins came back from preschool and one of them had done a picture for me and proudly showed me her master piece which is now on my fridge, as I promised her it would be 
The thing is, my friend trusted me with her 10 week old son, she didnt think twice about leaving him with me and that meant so much to me, especially since she was telling me how she cant stand the thought of leaving him with her MIL atm... lol. It made me see I can do this and Ive hit the point where Im angry that it hasnt happened yet. I feel like somethings missing and I NEED a baby! Its hard to explain without sounding like a crazy lady lol.
So... Ive started charting my cycle, and im doing the OPKs properly now. Ive ordered Precare conception vitamins for both me and OH and the book, Taking charge of your fertility... Ive also researched the SMEP and hope to be able to try that this month too... We shall try this for a few cycles and then if nothing I will look in to Preseed / ConcievePlus. Im on CD10 and OPK is neg of course lol, but im even keeping them to compare cos Ive never properly donne them. Oh, Ive also ordered 50 IC hpt lol. So yea, im turning in to a crazy TTCer but we both really want this and we are going to try everything to get our baby! 

So yea im sorry this is so long but I just needed to vent and get everything that is rushing round my head out. 

Like I said, I hope your all well, babies, bumps and Karine  Fx your close to your bfp too hunni :D
BUTT PLUGS and HUGS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds like you had a lovely time with the little man :D I'm glad it helped you feel good and I hope the new steps you're taking leads to your :bfp: soon :dust: :hugs: :dust: 

Yeah, less than a week until my EDD! Can't quite believe it, my Greyboy is settling in well after finally being back with us for a week, we've started Christmas decorating to get it ready for our family coming over Christmas day (hopefully!)
No major twinges or signs of labour yet, have some pain when I lie down at night sometimes, but sorted by sitting up for a while. I'm only just at the stage of having to get up once a night to pee and generally I'm doing really well, so I'm feeling very lucky to have had such a good pregnancy (bar the constant worry she's not moving enough!)....still only put on 7lbs so happy with that too :D


----------



## misshopefull

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have finally worked out that the McAfee security on my laptop has been stopping me getting on this thread! I had given up using b&b because everytime I tried to view threads it would be a blank page :cry: So frustrating!!! Anyway just wanted to say hi as I have got loads to read and catch up on!

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok and I will try and do a proper update soon xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo grey not long at all. Hope everythings ready for LOs arrival :happydance: 
Great news your doggie is settling back down again. Bet he is so pleased to be back with you xxx 

Welcome back missh. We have missed you! 

UPDATE!!! 
I'm pleased to be able to share, that A has finally been able to take little Harry home! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

She hopes to be on sometime next week to fill you all in xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome back misshopefull! :)

I'm so glad to hear he's finally home, can't wait to see pics and hear more about his arrival :)

Well, I'm officially overdue, ha ha....

Me @ 40 weeks exactly.

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/522513_10151181675923668_1786346243_n.jpg


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww grey you look amazing! Fx your little greygirl won't keep you waiting too long. 
Little Harry is stunning! A sent me another pic a few days ago and he is just perfect. Can't wait to meet up with them both for cuddles. 

I'm in the 2ww and like 6dpo? Nothin to report..... Fun lol xxxx


----------



## justinmymind

Happy birth day Isabelle!!! Congrats on your beautiful baby Greygirl! Hope you both are doing great!!!
Afm: I've been very busy but I just stopped by to tell you girls that I am expecting a boy!!! 
Good luck to you Cookie!! Fingers crossed for a BFP!!!

Happy holidays to everybody just in case I don't "see you" here before this year ends!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you :D :hugs:

This is my birth story as written at the moment... 

So on Monday I was at home and my waters broke while I had my leg up on a surface to reach to clip my toe nails - weird internal pop and gush! 
Went to MLU to be assessed and while being checked internally more waters went and I was told I was 2cm - so the pains I'd had the night before were not from a uti it turned out I didn't have...but from early labour! 
So that was around 4pm I got checked (waters went at 3pm) and because I'd mentioned yet another bout of reduced movement they let me stay in that suite while I waited for triage or day assessment unit to have a space, they said the wait would be around 2 hours. 
During the wait the pains got stronger and I texted my husband to say he'd be starting his paternity leave. I hadn't got my hospital bag with me as I was expecting to get checked and then come back 2 days later for induction if it didn't start...oops! 
So I decided to sit on the ball and rock, well, more water gushed! I only had on jeans and they were soaked...I peeled them off and when my husband arrived I was just in my maternity top, socks and shoes! 
The pains steadily and quickly got worse and quicker - I went from 3-4 minutes apart to about a minute quite quickly. A midwife came to check me and said I was in labour and wouldn't be going home...they checked me around 8pm and I'd got to 4cm! 
I was asking to go in the pool at this point, but they delayed me because of being monitored and I said I couldn't sit still for the 20 minutes, I needed to move...thankfully they understood - let me get in the pool and simply did a doppler every 15 minutes with me in the water, I got some g&a as well and although neither the water or gas took away the pain, it certainly helped. In between contractions I floated on my back and dozed, I was spaced out but not hallucinating thankfully, just enough that I could be somewhere else when I wasn't needing to focus. I spent the majority of the time with my eyes closed. I did ask for the epidural a few times, but once they said I'd have to get out the water I said forget it - the water was my home :) 
At some point the pains got a fair bit worse and my body started convulsing in the water as it tried to push the baby out. I wasn't in control, but thankfully wasn't shouting or screaming, just grunting with the effort. They said I pushed for around 49 minutes. Felt like longer, but at least it was productive. I pushed on my back floating as it was the only position I was comfortable in, unfortunately it meant her head went around the bend a few times. I have heard of the "ring of fire" before, and thought it would hurt and sting - I had NO IDEA it would sting/hurt that much! It really really hurt, but the midwives kept me calm and talked me through it, she stayed there a moment and I did some small pushes, then my body took over and did a big push - I think that's when I tore :( Her head was out and I could see a tiny head with really dark hair - husband said after I did indeed 'look like a playing card'...the next push or two and she was out, into the hands of a student midwife and push straight onto my chest. We floated there for half an hour, her just staring at me and although there were 3 midwives there they just waited by the pool talking to us and they hadn't shouted PUSH or anything, just quiet encouragement, they were lovely :)
Then after around half an hour, my placenta still hadn't delivered and I allowed the cord to be cut, Daddy did it and had a cuddle while I tried to push out placenta. Over an hour after the birth and nothing, I don't think I had any push left. I'd been in active labour for 5ish hours and it was early morning...so tired! 
They gave me the injection at the hour mark and nothing...they had to do a manual evacuation which hurt as much as delivering the baby! I think I made the same sounds, and I sucked a lot on g&a...then the midwife examined me and I'd got a 2nd degree tear :( I then needed numbing and stitching up...it was the weirdest thing, I could feel her stitching, but couldn't feel the pain, it felt like a corset being done up! 
We then got taken to another room to sleep/recuperate (I was the only person giving birth that night, so we were spoilt!). I didn't get much sleep, I have an irrational fear of SIDS and even now days later constantly worry when she's not in our arms. 
The next morning we had a nice breakfast and came home. We were back in hospital the next day though because the midwife thought she heard a heart murmur - thankfully no murmur but she did have low blood sugar because I hadn't been able to get anything into her :( This hasn't improved and she's still on mainly formula with whatever I can express, she gets too upset at the breast as she wants instant results...I'm going to a support group on Monday to try and get help. 
She doesn't like sleeping at night it seems, but in the day is very happy - gotta work on that. Loving motherhood even though I haven't slept more than an hour at a time since Tuesday, but we're in love with our little rainbow miracle :D
Sorry it's so long - it's basically a positive birthing story, just a few surprises.


----------



## Cookie_88

Congratulations Grey on the birth of beautiful Isabelle. Love her name :D 
Loved reading your birth story. Sorry you had a bad tear though and having problems with bf. Hopefully its just teething issues and you will get there hunni. 
Awww so pleased for you hunni. :happydance: :hugs: :happydance:

JIMM - congratulations on finding out your team blue. How exciting, now you get to shop all the lovely boys clothes :happydance: 

Afm - no preg symptoms and af due today. Had some tinged cm so feel af will be here by the end of the night or tomorrow. Onwards and upwards lol xxx


----------



## karine

hey girls :flower:

oh my goodness, it's been so long! was on vacation for a month and when i came back was having some problems logging on here..

grey.. congrats on your little girl hunnie! so glad you had a good delivery and love, love, love her name!:hugs:

jimm.. :happydance: team blue!! congrats hun!!

cookie.. gosh sorry for my absence! i've been the worst buddy haven't i? no luck on my end yet and we only skipped trying one month because we were on vacation and staying with relatives. i've bought us supplements which we will start taking this month (even tho i already ovulated) but definitely if nothing happens within 3 months, it's off to the doctor's for us both.

hope everyone else is doing great :hugs:


----------



## Clara cluck

Hi, just a very quick hello to say I'm still alive! Not been able to log in for ages, finally sorted now. Will catch up properly soon! Hope everyone had a great Xmas and Happy New Year to you all xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi Clara. Glad your still alive lol. Hope you had a lovely Xmas and happy new yr. 

Yay! Welcome back karine. Fx the Dr trip won't be needed hunni. Hope you had a good vacation too xxx

Afm - still nada to report ttc wise... BUT.... I met up with Achelois on Wednesday. And Omg is baby Harry just adorable. Had a great day with A and had plenty of cuddles with Harry too who is a lovely baby. A will be online again soon once she gets a chance and will fill you in with her birth stories and pictures :D 

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya clara! big :hugs: hun! hope you had a great christmas and seren thoroughly enjoyed it!

cookie.. nothing to report on my end either, think i'm out.. after going through this month after month, i think when it happens i'll definitely know. the good thing about this whole journey is that i've gotten to know my body alot better, i think..

ooh can't wait to hear from achelois and see what mister harry looks like! :happydance:

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I know what you mean hunni. Although af is due tues, and I'm exhausted at the moment. Not sleeping and have coldy symptoms that started yesterday but not got a cold, just soooo tired and sniffley. Prob just coming down with something though as there's a lot going round work. We shall see lol xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is well :) how is everyone getting on? 

So af showed for me.... Surprise surprise lol. 
Ov'ing around now, forgot to do ov sticks so we shall see lol. BD'd last night and hoping for a little action tonight ;) 

Got a lovely picture from A the other day, of baby Harry wearing the little outfit we brought him. I seriously can't wait till you guys get to see him. He is just gorgeous :D 

Anyways, just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is well. Babies, bumps, mummies, and mummies to be :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie!

ok finally got my password issue sorted so i'll be back on regularly i hope. nothing on my end, af came as expected and i'm waiting again, think i ovulated last week, but i'm not even sure to be honest, not checking anything right now. fx crossed for us both all the same hunnie :hugs:

please say hi to A!

hope mummies, babies and bumps are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey karine. Welcome back! I've missed you! 
I also think I O'd last week so we are pretty much at the same place of waiting lol. 
I've got folic acid to get but not yet taken any cos been for some blood tests for a poppy seed allergy and they did other tests (not ttc related) and I've got to get some of the tests repeated due to enlarged red blood cells, which could mean B12/folate deficiency :shrug: which I haven't a clue what that means but I looked online and it says it can relate to infertility?! And folic acid helps, but don't want to take it until I get the next lot of blood tests done. Also it could just be anemia lol. 

Anyways, what's new with you :D xxx


----------



## karine

hiya chickie, nothing new to report on my end.. i've started taking pregnacare and dh is on wellman fertility. didn't check beforehand but it turned out we bd'ed on all the right days:thumbup: i don't feel any different except i'm breaking out like crazy but i suppose that could be the pregnacare.. made my appointment to see my gyno later this month so we shall see what he recommends! at this point i'm ready to try whatever treatments i have to!

gearing up for a really long weekend, will be home til next wednesday, yay!

how are you feeling? hopefully you've nothing to worry yourself over :hugs: i really believe that things will sort themselves out and eventually our dreams will come true, just wish my patience didn't have to be tested so much, grrrr!!

will keep you posted.. have a great weekend :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oooo I'm hoping af doesn't show for you hunni. I've got the pregnacare vitamins too but not yet started them lol. Was waiting for af to show and well, happy valentines day it appears today :( lol. 
Good luck at your appt, but hope its not needed. Let me know if af shows. 
Hope you had a lovely weekend, sorry for late reply, hadn't noticed you had replied. 

Big hugs for you sweetie xxxxz


----------



## karine

hey! happy belated vday to you hun, hope it was great :hugs:

well af showed just as i expected.. damn you af! so another cycle begins. have got my pap smear appointment on tuesday (im supposed to ov on monday).. so i'll be having that discussion with the doctor about what's the next step for me. seriously, if this ever happens for me i may just keel over from heart failure.

hope you got in plenty bding cookie! :winkwink: we're going to start tonight, the past few days have been too hectic and busy. have a great weekend :hugs: and :dust:

hope everyone else is doing great :hug:


----------



## GreyGirl

Fingers crossed the hag doesn't make an appearance! :dust:


----------



## karine

oh grey she is sooo pretty with those dimples! how's mummyhood going hunnie? :hugs:

well my appointment was cancelled so i'll be seeing the doctor next month instead :( and i ovulated yesterday but didnt't do anything last night because of the stupid appointment.. so this morning when my gyno's secretary called to cancel i was in the car on the way to work with dh.. i told him to pull over let's make a baby.. poor guy almost drove off the road lol.

hope everyone's doing great :hugs:

xx, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww grey how's things going. Your little isabelle is gorgeous. 

Aww how annoying about your cancelled pap smear :( hopefully you get some bding in hunni. 
LOL can imagine your poor DH face when you told him to pull over lol. 

Afm, due to ov in the next few days. My blood tests showed that my red blood cells are slightly.enlarged still, I think this is drink related lol, so gonna lay off the alcohol for a while, maybe that's what's preventing me from getting my BFP? Who knows, but I don't drink that much lol.
Anyhow, back to work I go, hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

karine said:


> oh grey she is sooo pretty with those dimples! how's mummyhood going hunnie? :hugs:
> 
> well my appointment was cancelled so i'll be seeing the doctor next month instead :( and i ovulated yesterday but didnt't do anything last night because of the stupid appointment.. so this morning when my gyno's secretary called to cancel i was in the car on the way to work with dh.. i told him to pull over let's make a baby.. poor guy almost drove off the road lol.
> 
> hope everyone's doing great :hugs:
> 
> xx, k.

Aww, thanks - I think so too :D ;) 

Sorry it was cancelled, they don't think how it can mess things up. Did you actually dtd in the car?! Wow! I'd be impressed, I've never dtd anywhere but at home. 



Cookie_88 said:


> Aww grey how's things going. Your little isabelle is gorgeous.
> 
> Aww how annoying about your cancelled pap smear :( hopefully you get some bding in hunni.
> LOL can imagine your poor DH face when you told him to pull over lol.
> 
> Afm, due to ov in the next few days. My blood tests showed that my red blood cells are slightly.enlarged still, I think this is drink related lol, so gonna lay off the alcohol for a while, maybe that's what's preventing me from getting my BFP? Who knows, but I don't drink that much lol.
> Anyhow, back to work I go, hope your all ok xxxx

Good luck with this month - hope cutting out alcohol helps, I don't know if it could have affected things, but it can't hurt :)


----------



## karine

grey.. heehee no!!! :blush: we didn't dtd in the car! we were in rush hour traffic and dh would never, ever do that.. he's a bit of a prude, lol.. we didn't even have the time to try later bcuz we both worked late and he had an early morning. will try for later but i think i can safely say i'm out this month. re-scheduled my pap smear for next month so i'm excited to just do it and have the talk with him about what our options are.

cookie.. i think i'm going to give the alco a break too. and caffeine etc.. i don't even have much of these but then you never know. so just to be safe i guess. tbh i've sort of given up really, i mean i'm trying still of course, but when af comes i'm no longer surprised.

still, fx for us both :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I no what you mean karine. Just expecting the witch to show each month now lol. I think I'm due to o today, we got some bding in last night :happydance: and hopefully get another one in tonight too. 

Grey - how's motherhood treating you? Xxxx


----------



## karine

cookie, did you get that o day bding in? :winkwink:.. fx for us hun, whatever happens! one of my friends just got lucky after trying for nearly 2 years. both she and her dh were perfectly healthy and it still took that long. so i guess it really never happens unless it's meant to huh..

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww karine Congrates to your friend on her BFP. It deff gives you hope hey hun :D 

Unfortunately I didn't get Amy bding in on o day :( I'm currently doing another course at work and o day fell on a study night, so I worked all day then studied for 3 hours so got home and crashed out lol. 

But, to be honest, I'm just focusing on my relationship atm. Me and DF are so in love right now. It's stupid really. We have been together 4 years in a few months and everyday I get these butterflies in my tummy every time I think of getting home to him. It's like we only just got together again lol. I just feel so loved up and enjoying the time I have with him, instead of worrying what day of my cycle I'm on. Sounds so stupid but I'm happy atm and just hoping this feeling results in a nice BFP :D 

How's things with you my dear? 

I txt Achelois last night and hope to meet up with her again soon. Unfortunately she hasn't been able to get online, but maybe when I go see her and baby Harry next I will see if I can get some pics for you all :D 

Sending big hugs from a happy little cookie.... Who's praying for a nice BFP me myself and karine :hugs: xxxx


----------



## karine

oh cookie, so happy you're happy! :hugs: i totally agree with you, just enjoy your time with df right now hunnie! say hi to achelois for me plz :)

afm just taking each day as it comes and so glad it's friday.. happy friday spa girls.. hope everyone is doing great :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Will do. Should be seeing her in a few weeks time. We are also trying to arrange an evening together to introduce the men to eachother so should be good :D 

Yes karine I agree, just take each day as it comes! Less stress that away too :D any signs or symptoms to report? Today I thought af had come, lol. But instead was a lot of creamy cm so obviously not lol. My (o)(o)s are starting to get a bit sore but that's kinda normal for me atm so not thinkin anything of that lol. 

Happy Friday karine :happydance: I've got 1 more day off work then I can relax :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie :)

sadly af came yesterday.. i think i've now well and truly given up! but i'll keep trying when i feel like it and when i see my ob-gyn next week i'll take it from there.. never in my wildest dreams did i think this would be so hard! but whatever's meant to be will be, right? so no worries ;)

any news on your end? the witch better stay away! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry to hear the evil witch showed its ugly face karine. She's a bitch hey. 
Pour yourself a nice large glass of wine and stick your fingers up to the witch hunni. 

I'm joining you though hun, started spotting yesterday and that's how af starts for me. Not due till Thursday but will prob be here tomorrow so I've poured myself a large glass of wine too lol. 

I'm with you on the never thinkin ttc would be so hard. But, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger hey hunni :hugs: 

Let me know how your appt goes though hun & chin up xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry karine :( I hope the obgyn can help you :hugs:


----------



## Cookie88

How's you karine. Hope all ok. 
Hope the obgy appt goes well xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ignore last msg. Was me. New phone so logged in on old account lol xxx


----------



## karine

thanks cookie and grey :hugs: just rolling with the punches now.. today is o day, managed to get in some bding this morning but was too sleepy to keep legs raised so i said what the hell and rolled over and fell back asleep lol. if it's meant to be this cycle that won't matter, right? ob-gyn appointment has been re-scheduled for next month, the office called and cancelled because my doc had a delivery.

hope you girls are doing well! grey, isabelle is so CUTE! so happy for you hunnie! cookie, your turn next! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine we are both next sweetie. Its almost bding time yay xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

How is everyone doing? I didn't track ov this month so not too sure when I'm due?! Lol. 
Hope everyone is well. 
Big hugs & butt plugs xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie :hugs:

well it's onto another cycle for me, af came on friday.. due to visit ob/gyn this week so hopefully i'll be getting some info on my options etc :winkwink: hope you've had better luck hun and af stays away!

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey karine. Sorry to hear the witch got you :( 
But it's good that your ob appointment is this week though. Please let me know how it goes hunni, I will have my fingers crossed for you sweetie xxx 

Afm, I had a bit of spotting on Friday and feel af is coming today or tomorrow, so it's onwards and upwards for me too. We will get there sweetie. 

Big :hugs: and keep me posted xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey karine. Witch arrived today.... Joy lol. 
So we are on to next cycle together. 
Let me know when you've had your appt 
Xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie.. sorry af got you hunnie :hugs: just got back from vacation and our flight kept getting delayed, had my appointment the day we came back so i missed it. but i've rescheduled for sunday and i'm so anxious to talk to my doctor! 

am not in the 2 week wait because we didnt get to try this cycle, sadly, because of dh being away for work. so it's on to the next one with you! i'm going out of my mind waiting for sunday.. i know my doc won't have the magic answer for me but i'm hoping he might lol :haha:

:hug: and buttyplugs!


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry to hear you missed ov time due to DH being away. And how annoying your flight was delayed so you missed your appt &#55357;&#56852;but exciting its so close now. Don't worry Hun, it's a start on the road to becoming a mummy. Don't worry be excited lol. 

I'm due to ov today / tomorrow. Got some bding in yesterday morning and hoping to go again tonight so fx. 

Hope you had a nice vacation. 
Today I went to the Harry Potter studios. It's all the sets and props used in the film and a fab day out, if your a Harry Potter geek like me lol. 
If your ever over here I really do recommend it. 

Anyways. Let me know how the appt goes xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie :hugs:

ooh harry potter! yup i loooove harry potter, will definitely check it out if i'm ever on your side of the world. my sister went to the harry potter theme park in disneyworld, if i visit her this year we plan to go! i know england isn't dark and bleaky all the time but it looks so nice like that! when you're from the tropics you yearn for rain and mist and darkness!

well it seems i'm just not meant to see that doctor just yet because my appointment got cancelled yet again, due to the doctor having to rush off for a delivery. and i really didn't want to see anyone else so i'm waiting for the next available slot :cry: hopefully it's sooner rather than later.

good luck with all the bding! hope some :spermy: catch that eggie :happydance:

:hug: and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh Hun, that's so annoying. But just def be a sign that it's gonna happen by itself. Big hugs Hun xxxxxx 

Omg I'm like a huge Harry potter geek. You would love it. Best day out ever. I put it on par with Disney Florida lol. 

Been away on a work seminar the past few days so looking forward to some fun bding tonight. Will have to wait and see if we finally captured the eggy lol. 

Sending all my love to you hunni xx x


----------



## karine

hiya cookie,

how are you hun? :hugs: sorry been mia for a while.. i've decided to try SMEP this cycle.. think i have to start tomorrow.. was actually stalking a couple threads on the 35 and over forums and i dunno, reading what other ladies my age are going through and the fact that pregnancy after that age is not an impossible feat, gave me a bit of hope :thumbup: so going to try to be more positive and stop thinking it's never going to happen for me.

also, tomorrow's our 4th anniversary :happydance: so lots of bding hopefully and a bit of champagne chugging will be going on :haha:

hope you have a good weekend! i wonder how everyone else is doing? have you heard from A? spa girls, i miss you ladies terribly! :cry: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. 

Glad your feeling positive. Happy 4yr anniversary Hun. The SMEP sounds like a good try. Got all my crossables crossed for you Hun. It will happen :hugs: 

Afm, af showed her ugly face... Again lol. Oh well that means vino time though right?!? Lol. 

I only hear from A now which is nice but our other SPA girls have left us lol. Must be busy having a baby though bless them. 
I'm actually seeing A on the 29th so I will send your love any maybe try and get some pics to show you of little Harry :) xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie,

vino time!:wine: looks like i may be indulging in some soon as well.. so i started the smep and began testing for ovulation.. back when i used to test every cycle, it always happened for me on the 12th day.. so i start on day 10like i'm supposed to and what do you know, it's now day 14 and i haven't ovulated yet! trying not to freak out here.. haven't tested today yet, hopefully i'll see that smiley face after lunch :shrug:

how's you hunnie? all crossables crossed for you too :hugs: give A a huge hug for me when you see her (and mr. harry too!)

xx, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh karine hope you enjoyed your vino time Hun, I know I did lol. 
Oh that's interesting that you haven't ov'd yet. Hope you get that smiley face soon and can get down to doggy dancing. Really hoping the SMEP works for you. Keep me posted sweetie :hugs: 

Afm, I actually had a drs appt today due to my periods being all weird atm. I spoke to her about how long we have been ttc and they are actually starting to investigate. I have to go for blood tests a week before my period is due to check all my hormone levels and thyroid etc. scared and excited!!!! So let's see what happens then lol xxx 

I will certainly give A & baby Harry a huge hug from you xxxxx


----------



## karine

oh that's great cookie! i hope they can get things moving for you, it feels like you're one step closer just knowing they'll be doing something, doesn't it? have a new appointment set for june 3rd, am really anxious to just get some answers. no smiley yet, i've 3 more sticks so just going to use those out and pray for the best, not stressing :winkwink:

ok back to the grind, have a fab day sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Ah that's great you have a new appt set. Wonder if they will do the same tests with you. 
Forgot to mention, I need to arrange an appt for OH to have a SA too bless him. But he's happy to do it. 

How annoying you've not had your smiley face yet though &#55357;&#56852; hopefully you will get it in the next day before you run out of tests. That's actually something the dr said to me, not to bother with opk, she said just have sex 3 times a week lol. I'm not sure though lol 

Ok back to work we go. Hope you have a good day. Big hugs xxxx.


----------



## karine

hi cookie.. yup from what i remember from my last time at the doctor's, i'm going to be doing the same tests. and dh will also have to have a SA, which he's dreading. used up all my sticks and no smiley, guess it must be happening late or something or maybe not at all this cycle :shrug: but june third is right around the corner! when do you go back in? gosh, i hope we have some good luck this year.. :hugs::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

How annoying you used your last sticks with no smiley face &#55357;&#56852; just bd 3 times a week to be sure, that's what my dr told me lol. 
Good luck at your appt. I thought DF was gonna freak out about the SA but he was fine with it. He just wants me to go to his appt with him which is fine by me &#55357;&#56842; bless him. 
My blood test is 31st of this month. Should get some bding in this week as ov should be here at some point. June 3rd will be here in no time Hun. Best of luck for your appt. 

This year shall be our year hunni, just you wait and see :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## karine

cookie:flower:.. so my period came 4 days early. this cycle i may take a break and just have the pap smear and get the ball rolling on whatever the doctor recommends. hope you're great missy! rainy days are here and the weather is lovely and bleaky. loving it! 

:hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. Sorry thought I replied the other day but obviously not lol. 
How annoying af came 4 days early :-( but like you said, maybe a little break will do you good. I hope you get that surprise bfp this month :) 

Afm, I had my blood tests on Friday so will hopefully have some answers soon. So scary lol. 
Af due for me this week and can feel it coming so onwards and upwards for us both Hun. 

Big hugs and lots of baby dust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

heya cookie :hugs: excited for you to get your results hunnie! i was supposed to see my doc this morning and what do you know? i wake up with fever and a killer headache so i had to cancel. couldn't get a new appointment til july 1st so i've got a bit of a wait for my answers. am beginning to think i'll never get this damned pap smear and bloodwork done! but it's alright, at least it's better than nothing, right? :wacko:

fx for you tho hunnie, you're on your way!

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh hunni. I hope you feel better soon. That's annoying for you. Big :hugs: 
You will get your answers soon. Maybe it's a sign that it will happen before July 1st :) 

Yea I'm scared and excited for my results. Hopefully it's something small and they can just give me a little help. I had a letter come through for my first cervical screening yesterday so need to arrange that now too. I've not had one before as they don't start them here till 25, so I got mine a little early but might be good timing on that too. 
Fx for some answers for us both soon. 
I'm seeing A next week now as we had to cancel last week. Excited to see her and baby Harry. Will update you on them both when I see them :) 

Feel better soon Hun. Big :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Witch got me. Onwards and upwards lol. 
Hope your well. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## karine

:hugs: cookie.. but it's so exciting to think that soon you'll have some clarity! please give A and lil man harry big hugs for me.

as for me, going thru a bit of a low period right now. my parents aren't speaking to me because i skipped out on a family dinner, a friend just told me he has feelings for me :saywhat: and so i was honest and let him know i don't feel the same way (plus i'm married, what the hell is he thinking??) so now he's not speaking to me too.. and we just had a birth on my husband's side of the fam and my husband's relatives have actually come out and said to me "what is wrong with you? why no baby yet?" GRRR i feel like i'm slowly losing it! very stressful and frustrating, but nothing a good bottle of wine can't cure. :wine:

xx, k.

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh karine. I'm so sorry your having a rotten time of it at the moment :hugs: 
As for your friend.... What the hell. Maybe your better off without him at the moment. Don't need him around stressing you out. 
As for your family... How bloody rude to say that to you. Do they know your trying? Even if they don't thats so insensitive and none of their damn business if you ask me. Families add extra stress we don't need when we are trying so hard for something we want :hugs: 
I was shopping with my mum yesterday and she told me I was selfish for not giving her grandchildren yet. She was joking but it still hurt me. I genuinely think they just open their mouths without thinking sometimes :hugs: 

Enjoy your vino and shove your fingers up to anyone who tries to bring you down. Big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karine

cookie.. yep when trying to get pregnant we need to have some thick skin! thankfully mum has laid off for a bit, i think she realized she was stressing me out more. if only they knew how much i would love to add to the family! it's what i want most in the world.

some sad news.. yesterday one of my schoolfriends passed away from breast cancer :cry: it's so sad because she didn't get a chance to live her life, you know? it's sad and unbelievable. i keep forgetting she's gone. life is so short.. 

hope all is well on your side of the world hun! have fun with A and harry! :hugs:

xx, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: cancer is evil and I hope some day soon they find a cure. My best friends mum found out she had breast cancer. It was horrible cos when you grow up with someone their parents become your second family. Luckily she had hert breast removed and has been given the all clear. Do they do routine breast screening where you are? They do here, which is where they found my friends mums. But not till 50 which I think is far too late. I'm so sorry for your friends family and friends and of course you hunni :hugs: 

Glad your mum has backed off a bit. Deff need thick skin with this ttc malarkey lol xxxx 

Big hugs to you sweetie xxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie, thanks :hugs: it's really scary how many people are getting cancer these days. my friend made the mistake of waiting too long after discovering the lump to do anything about it. she ended up having to get a double mastectomy and was in remission for a year but then it came back and spread. my mum had ovarian cancer years ago and then recently colon cancer, but thankfully we caught it just in time and she's doing well now, no sign of cancer. but because mum had it apparently i have a greater chance of getting it so i have to start going for screening at age 40. and i have to do this blood test that will pick up any changing trends in my body asap. i'm actually going for the first one on saturday. 

but whatever is meant to be will be, right? i'm good now and hopefully it'll stay that way! my appointment to see the ob-gyn is all the way in july! so gonna call today to see if i can get it moved up any closer.

anyway how are you hunnie? any results yet? i'm currently being fooled by mother nature, what a bitch she is! i have every preggo symptom in the book and we didn't even try this cycle, i decided to take a break until i see my doc :wacko:

ok off to do some work! have a great day!

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry to hear about your friend and family. Cancer is a horrible horrible thing and as you say, seems to be everywhere atm. Just shows you should act fast if you think something's not right hey :hugs: xxxx 

Ohhhh that's interesting about the pregnancy symptoms. When is af due for you? You never know Hun, the moment you decided to take a break you may have a bfp in the making. Fx and keep me posted hunni. 

I have all my results for my blood work back. And all is as it should be.... I was shaking so bad on the phone cos I was so nervous and scared lol. But I'm all ok apparently :happydance: although I'm glad I'm all ok, part of me thinks if something was wrong then at least that would explain a the long time trying. But anyways... Now I need to arrange an appt for DF to go for his SA. Will need to speak to him when he gets home. I might try for an appt next wed so I can go with him. I want to book him in with my dr too so she sees and deals with us both cos she was just so lovely. So still clueless and desperate now if I'm honest lol. Oh well. 

All my crossables are crossed for you sweetie. Keep me posted on you Hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. Hope your well. Just thought I'd update. Got DFs appt with the dr on the 36th of this month. He is being amazing about it all. Thought he was gonna freak out over having a sperm analysis done but he's great. We are both just so excited to be finally doing something about it and hopefully getting a bit closer to our bfp. He is also planning on buying me a clear blue fertility monitor too. So excited :happydance: 

I hope your well. Hoping your gonna come back with some good news for me :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie! :flower:

just reading your post.. congrats hunnie, so relieved to hear that all is well with you! so OH's SA was yesterday, right? i hope everything is good with him too, FX! my doc told me to get the fertility monitor as well at my last visit but i opted for the opks instead.. let me know how it works out for you.

so i had my appointment to see my doc on monday and surprise, surprise, he cancelled yet again!! so i've decided that as good as he may be at what he does, i'm moving on to another doctor because i'm so fed up of the bs! so i've got an appointment to see another one on saturday. will let you know how it goes :winkwink:

think i ovulated yesterday but we didn't dtd, dh got home really late and was so tired he went straight to bed. maybe later we'll give it a go. the girl who sits next to me at work may be pregnant and i am so overjoyed for her because she's been trying for years.. she's 38. so she's gonna do a test today and i've got everything crossed for her :happydance:

ok toodles hun, have a great day :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

I can't believe your dr cancelled you again! That's ridiculous. I think your right in looking in to changing as this is happening too many times. Fx you have better luck with the next one. 

That's also annoying that you may of missed the eggy. But get bding tonight just in case, you never know hunni :hugs: 

Amaaaazing news about your friend. I have all my crossables crossed for her hunni. Fx your next too mrs. Then you would have a play date buddy lol. 

So DF's SA. We didn't do the sample yesterday. It was just an appt to discuss it all and to get our pot and details. We need to arrange an appt with the fertility clinic to drop the sample in. We can do it at home then take it in. The drs is only 10mins away so we should be fine getting the sample in within the 1 hour time limit. I'm so excited but I'm not pushing DF to make the appt as I want him to feel comfortable about doing it. Atm he's a bit embarrassed bless him. 

We only just got paid so not got my ov monitor yet. I'm due af next week and I have no symptoms what so ever to suggest she won't show lol. So onwards and upwards :hugs:

Glad your ok though Hun. Keep me posted about your new dr and of course your friend. Fx for her :hugs: xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie.. sounds like we're in the same boat sort of! dh has to do a SA as well and luckily he can do it at home too and just drop it in within an hour. thank god! so he's agreed to do it :happydance:

had my pap smear and scan done yesterday and the doc said that I seem to be in great shape down there, everything looks good, but I may have pcos. so he's put me on clomid.. without doing any kind of tests or anything! I've managed to get an appointment with my old doc for tomorrow so once he doesn't cancel :wacko: I may go in to see him to get a second opinion. just to be sure. because I have no symptoms whatsoever of pcos! but i'm going to do some research now on it because I don't know much about it.

anyways I feel a little better that something's happening at least. will keep you informed :winkwink: we had all intentions of bding last night but I had what felt like serious ear pain which turned out to be inflamed tonsils, so it was a no-go :growlmad: but as you always say, onwards and upwards right?

hope you're having a fab weekend hunnie :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww that's good your check went well. A bit surprising that they put you on clomid without investigating it? I thought pcos caused irregular afs? Maybe I'm wrong though lol. Fx you don't have pcos but glad your finally getting somewhere at last hunni. Keep me posted on your appt. hope the silly dr doesn't cancel you again. 
Yea I know what you mean about the SA being done at home. I think that's why DF has agreed to do it too lol. So hopefully it will get done soon. 

My weekend hasn't been too great. I've been really poorly. Had an awful cold, which was a struggle to get through work yesterday. Feeling a bit better today. DF took me shopping today to try and get an 80s outfit as we having an 80s day at work on Friday. Should be fun lol. 

As for af etc. due on tues I believe but had some watery browny (sorry tmi) bits on tissue. So popped a tampon in (sorrrry way tmi lol) and when I took it out it was a bit pale brown with like 2 pale pinky spots. So it could be af coming. (o)(o)s a bit sore now but again that could be af. So maybe af tomorrow booooo. 

But yes, as we say, onwards and upwards :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey Hun. How did your appt go? Hope the stupid dr didn't cancel on you again. 
Witch showed up for me today. Eugh stupid witchy :-(

But as we say, onwards and upwards lol. And my fertility monitor should be here soon so looking forward to getting going with that lol. 

Hope your all ok sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie, sorry af got you hun :cry: i got a bit hopeful there when i read about the spots. but i really, really feel that we'll get answers if nothing else this year. hopefully it'll be more than answers tho :winkwink: hope you feel better and you're 80's friday is fun! it sounds like a good time :happydance:

well from what i've been reading, clomid can also be used to aid ovulation? i could be wrong, too many technical terms and i naturally zone out lol. also pcos can be diagnosed from an ultrasound. but from the pix i got from mine, even though they aren't clear at all, they don't look like polycystic ovaries. but then i'm not a dcotor lol. 

dh is going to do the SA tomorrow and we're getting the results by monday so until i see my original ob-gyn on the 29th, and depending on what the SA shows, dh will be taking some natural supplements. when we go to my doctor i will follow whatever he instructs me to because i feel a million times more assured with him. just hope he doesn't cancel on me, grrrr :growlmad:

have a great weekend sweetie :dust::hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. Oooooo good luck with DHs SA. Let me know how it goes hun. 
Good luck with your dr too. I hope he doesn't cancel on you again and that you get some answers too. 
DF phoned to make his appt for his SA bit the bloody number is no longer in use :-( so the drs need to update that. So he's just waiting to phone and speak to my doctor about getting the correct number. 

I agree with you. This year if we don't get our bfps I'm sure we will both get some answers. 
It's so nice to have someone to talk to going through the same thing though :hugs: 

Our 80s day has been great. We raised over 200 pounds. And we are doing it all again tomorrow :happydance: so should get more as it will be much busier then. 
Weather is beautiful here so can't wait to get tomorrow over and done with then enjoy the sun lol. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Best of luck :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie :hugs:

well dh hasn't done the SA yet either, he was supposed to do it since staurday but wouldn't you know, he got called out to work at the last minute and had to leave early on saturday before the lab opened. he's coming back friday though, so i'll be carting him off to the lab saturday morning bright and early :haha:

i'm just waiting for af atm, we didn't bd at the right time so fully expecting it. and the herbal shop is waiting for supplies so shan't get those til saturday either. i'm supposed to start clomid on friday when af comes.. dunno what to do! i guess the sensible thing would be to just wait it out and see my doctor on the 29th.. because it doesn't seem like a good idea to take clomid without any tests.. :wacko: it's so confusing!

another 80's day?! can i come to live in england and get a job at your firm? it sounds so nice! i work with mostly women, we've only got 2 men, and you know how women can get catty when there are too many of us in one place! there's alot of back-stabbing going on. we need an 80's day lol! thankfully i'm more or less secluded in my corner so i'm able to avoid most of the craziness :thumbup:

hope you get the number soon so both our ohs can get their tests done and over with! lucky you to have lovely weather.. it's hurricane season and we've had no hurricanes but plenty rain. can't wait for the weekend to get here, i'm absolutely knackered..

:dust::hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh hunni. Your luck seems to suck at the moment with the doctors and now you OHs SA. Fx you get it done on sat. OH has phoned to get a number from our doctors but its the same one. So now he got another number today and is going to try that. Yea if it was me I'd be waiting to see your doctor before you start the clomid. Still can't get my head around all that. 

I hope af doesn't show for you though hun. That would take all the doctors stress away from you. But if it does I hope you get to the labs on Saturday. :hugs: 

Yea 80s day was fun. Although I also work with all women apart from 2 men in the lab. And one of the men I have a very up down relationship with. The girls I work with are very catty so I find myself pulling back a lot of the time as I just don't want to be involved with their bitching lol. Luckily I'm very close to my management team so I stick with them a lot out of the catty zone lol. 

Afm, I've just started using my fertility monitor and was very surprised to get a smiley face today, cycle day 9. So planning on bding tonight using conceive plus for the first time. I'm excited though. When I got my smiley face this morning I took a pic and sent it to OH :haha: he is moaning at me to go to bed now to make a baby lol. Love him though. 

That's rubbish that its hurricane season there. I hope they stay away for you. And you don't get too wet in the rain. It makes a change to have no rain here lol. 

Anyways, better dash. Take care sweetie and keep me posted :hugs: xxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie :hugs: .. yay for the smiley face! hope you got thru with oh's SA, dh did it on saturday and we've got to collect the results today. not stressing about it, whatever it is, we'll just deal with it. my appointment to see my ob-gyn (if he doesn't cancel!).. is 2 weeks away! and af showed on saturday exactly on time as usual.

lucky you to have cool bosses! my boss is the bitchiest of the lot of them here in the office. just despise the cow lol.. but i keep my distance and i definitely don't have as bad a time as some of the others who sit right under her nose.

will keep you posted on the SA..

have a great day chickie, speak soon :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni :hugs: good luck for your DHs results today. Let me know. I have all my crossables crossed for you that it's all good news :hugs: 
Sorry that the witch got you. But hopefully you will get some answers at your next appt. 

I seriously recommend getting a clear blue ovulation kit. I've realised just in this first cycle that we've been bding too late lol. I got high readings cd9,10&11 then peak reading cd12. So we have bded like mad and now I'm in the 2ww. Feeling good cos even if af shows I feel better with my new ov test as I've been so off track lol. Feeling good though. 

OH hasn't done his SAs yet. He said if witch shows this month then he will do it but he just has a good feeling this month with my ov kit and conceive plus. So we shall see. 

Hope your day is going well. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya cookie,

yay! the tww! sending lots of :dust: your way hunnie! fx oh is right about his feeling :winkwink: hopefully he won't need to do the SA!

got dh's results back and i have no idea if it's good or bad for sure bcuz i have no clue what it all means, but from what i've googled it all seems to be in the normal range? :shrug: won't be sure til i see my doc on the 29th though.. i'm just dying to go in! next week should be my fertile period so from tomorrow will try to :sex: as much as possible. and i'm taking your advice and getting a fertility monitor too. 

so it's friday and the office is more or less empty today so i think i'll be sneaking out myself, haha! have a great weekend, hun :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. 
That sounds good about your OHs SA results. But it's soooo annoying you have to wait until the 29th to know for sure. 
Yay fertile week for you next week :happydance: def go get the digital ovulation kit. It's soooo good and so clear to read. I love mine lol. 
Yesssss I'm in the 2ww :happydance: I actually had a pale pink watery streak on toilet roll yesterday. Possible IB???? Maybe? Maybe not? We shall see lol. 
But OH was sooooo cute last night. He was laying his head on my lap and all of a sudden he started saying "I just know there's a baby in there". Now I haven't told him about the pink streak but I found myself telling him not to get his hopes up too much and if it doesn't happen this month then it's onwards and upwards. Bless him. He's just so hopeful lol. 

I'm home from work now :happydance: just one more day at work for me. 
Hope you get to sneak out the office. Keep me posted and have fun bding next week lol xxxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie! any more symptoms hun?? fx the pink was ib!! that would be so great for you and your oh :happydance: waiting til after the 15th of august before i order the fertility monitor so that when i pay with my credit card it won't actually appear on the bill til september, haha, i've learnt some tricks being the shopaholic that i am :winkwink:

i got ewcm on tuesday so we dtd and the wait is on but i'm not symptom spotting this time! just plan to bury myself in novels until af shows or doesn't show. so far they haven't cancelled on me so fx i get to see my doc on monday. 

have a great weekend and im sending you lots of :dust: across the miles.. 

p.s.- isn't prince george the yummiest, chubbiest little thing? saw the video of him and i thought, i could really do with one of those soon!


----------



## Cookie_88

Karineeeeee :hugs: boy do I need you girlie xxxxx 

Yes our prince baby George is amazing. I loveeee will and Kate because they are so modern. Did you see him put the car seat in and drive them home!!!! So bloody cute. I'm so excited for them. Although all our news is if them. Love it though. 

I don't think my bleed was IB. I am now11dpo and had and had a broen bleed this morning. Had a few funny Evaps these past few days. So annoying. Brown bleed has stopped so maybe IB but thinking af is coming early. 

Ewcm for you yay!!!! Been talking to a lovely lady on tww and thinking of asking her to join us here. She is awesome bless her and be amazing with me this 2ww. You will love her. 

Fx your spot doesn't get cancelled. Bit hope you get your bfp before that appt. 

Love to you. Butt plugs and doggy dancing xxxxxxx


----------



## karine

cookie! so what happened? ib or af?? gosh i hope and pray af didn't show for you hun! yay can't wait to meet your new friend :happydance: the more the merrier! 

i have never in my life had so much ewcm but honestly i feel totally normal, no symptoms at all. and wouldn't you know it, was on my way to the doctor this morning and got a call from his receptionist cancelling yet again. i was literally 5 mins away and told her that but she claimed he had a patient in labour he had to get to asap. i was so upset and mad that i was shaking. so i was a little mean to her, tho i know it's not her fault.. i told her i will not be rescheduling because i'm going to find another doctor. it's become ridiculous now! have got to find a doctor who's not so in demand.

weird story for you, i bought this cream that's supposed to numb you for bikini waxes etc and it got really good reviews on amazon so on saturday i decided to save a bit of money and give myself a brazilian. i slathered on the cream, let it sit for 45 mins as directed, then proceeded to heat the wax. my first indication that the cream didn't work should've been the burn of the hot wax when i applied it, lol, but i was so hopeful. so i put the wax on thinking i'd be able to just peel it off with minimal pain. well not peel, i yanked.. and almost removed my vaj in the process. omg, it was a nightmare! it was so painful! so i ended up going to the spa after all with wax halfway hanging off.. the girl had a good laugh at me.. she said it was the first time she had a client walk funny *before* the wax :haha:

hope to get some good news from you hun, i think i'm out, don't feel any different whatsoever..

hugs and buttplugs :dust:

xo, k


----------



## karine

oh and about will and kate, yes i loved how he put in the car seat and then drove his little fam away, so cool! i just love them, they seem so normal, you know? can't wait to see what george will look like! he's just so stinking cute!


----------



## Cookie_88

Omg!!!!! I'm so sorry your home waxing ended in disaster. 
I did giggle when I read that but I would of been mortified if that had happened to me lol. 

I can't believe your stupid dr. Deff time to fnd a new dr for sure Hun. Stupid dr. 
Hope you get a reliable replacement soon hunni. 

No as always af got me. Surprise surprise. Had a mini melt down at work as af was all wacky and just cried on my surrogate mum I have at work. Lol. Feeling better now though. 

Oh has spoken with the clinic about doing his SA. Unfortunately it was while he was driving and he lost signal so will have to try again tomorrow. I called them but they wouldn't speak to me lol. So fx we shall get the SA done soon and hopefully that comes back clear and we can investigate further. I still think its something with me as af is just fucked still. 

Ewcm is sounding good Hun. Fx you get a bfp and not af then you won't have to worry about your stupid dr letting you down all the time :hugs: xxx


----------



## karine

awww cookie :hugs: so sorry she got you. thank god for surrogate mums and friends :) well the hunt is on for a new doctor! i got an appointment with another one who comes highly recommended but it's all the way in september! that's the problem with the good ones, they're always so damn booked up :growlmad: but gonna keep checking around. having sushi tonight with my girlies, cooked sushi of course, just in case, tho i seriously doubt it. so looking forward to a night out, i need it after the disappointment of yesterday.

hope you're having a great day hun! xo

:hug::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww I'm so sorry your dr system seem so rubbish. At least I have a gp here who I can easily book in to. I hope you get a decedent dr soon Hun. 

Aww enjoy your sushi night. I hate fish so would be rubbish with that lol. But don't you worry Hun, let your hair down. You totally deserve it xxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Morning ladies, thought I would post my first message in here!!! So happy you've asked me to join you on what can only be described as the worlds longest roller coaster or something along them lines anyway lol! 

How you feeling cookie? And hello karine I hope your ok, thanks for letting me join  from your last couple of posts I'm guessing your awaiting Af or bfp!!! Hopefully the latter!!

My af is in full swing now but my opks and frers arrived yesterday ready for this cycle  oh is excited to start trying again! 

Today is dds first birthday!!! Not much planned today though its all happening tomorrow, I picked her cake up last night and its lovely, although the car journey made it lean a little ( its two tier) so was a little dissapointed at that but oh said he will prop the underneath of the stand up so its straight, told me not to panic, he knows how perfect I want her party to be! This is dds birthday cake  

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/image-10.jpg


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey Fran and welcome over to the world if butt plugs and doggie dancing lol. 
Don't panic we don't use butt plugs its just a thread we saw a few yrs back about it lol. 

Dd birthday cake is gorgeous. Hope the party goes well tomorrow. I'm sure it will be perfect :happydance: 

My frers haven't turned up. But my new ICs have??? 

Karine, hope af stays away hunni. Big hugs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## clacko

Doggie dancing and butt plugs.....sounds like going to be an interesting thread hahaha !

Dd has been having fun in her new pink mini, she's that tired she's just fallen asleep half way through eating her dinner! Poor little mite fell asleep with a chicken nugget in her hand haha! 

Almost ready for the party, have a night of filling up balloons and putting banners up ready for tomorrow, I also get to watch oh try and put up a gazebo we have bought haha should be interesting. 

It's really warm here today so I'm hoping the weather will be nice tomorrow for the party  

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. Instead of writing love we just write butt plugs now haha. 

Aww bless her. She's had a fun day by the sounds of it. 

Hope the weather stays nice for you Hun xxxx


----------



## clacko

Hiya, sorry not messaged but had a busy few days!! Dds party went well, the weather was lovely althought everyone seemed to sit inside :-/ couldn't seem to get them out into the garden haha. The buffet went down a treat, my couple of hours doing it was worthwhile I think. 

Everyone said they enjoyed it anyway. Dd was a little overwhelmed by it all, don't think she could quite understand why all the family was at our house! She seemed to come to life a little more when people started to leave! Always the way haha. I don't think I managed to sit down for the whole day, always something to do. Was feeling very broody holding all my baby nieces! Oh was stood watching me while I was holding my new niece (she's 4 weeks old) he was stood smiling at me and pulling a face as if to say I know what your thinking. 

My mum was telling me that the doctor she works for was saying I shouldn't have another baby because of how poorly I get when I'm pregnant because there cutting back maternity services, just told her its none of her business. My mum doesn't want me to have another baby because of how worried she gets when I'm pregnant with me been in and out of hospital All the time. Iv told her we want another and its nothing to do with anyone else! 

That's enough about me ranting how are you two? My af is coming to an end now so onwards and upwards for this cycle. I should ovulate in around 19 days! It's so far Away, damn my long cycles! I think I will start opks in around 10 days or something incase I ovulate early this month. On cd 4 now and counting xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. Glad dds party went well. Bless her being over whelmed with all the excitement. At least the buffet went down well though lol. 

Aww bless your mum for being worried. But if you and OH want another then stuff them lol. 

It was my mum and best friends bday today. I stayed at my mums last night which was fun, the bubbles were flowing :happydance: and today I went to Thorpe Park (big theme park Karine) with my best mate and a few friends. We screamed all day. Was so gooooood!!!!!!! Should if started testing for ov today but forgot to sneak my ov kit to my mums so hoping to start without a problem tomorrow. 
Had a rare evening with OH tonight during harvest so all good here. Off to bed shortly.... Let the doggy dancing commence lol xxxx. 

Love and butt plugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## clacko

Glad you've had a good few days!! You never know maybe these rare evenings with oh will do the trick and bring you your bfp! My af has gone now so just waiting for ovulation to come now but won't be for a while with the length of my cycles!! 

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Glad af has gone. Hope you don't have to wait too long for ov. It must be hard having longer cycles. It drives me mad waiting for ov on my normal cycles lol

I had a panic this morning when I used my digi ov kit. Inserted the test stick and it was all ready to go but then I accidentally released it. Then it went all crazy and showed a book sign. When I reinserted the stick it just went blank. Checked the instructions and it said it was broken now and would have to get a new test kit. Could if cried. It went blank. Decided to dip the test just incase and got my reading. So guessing its ok now fx. It said low so hopefully tomorrow it will work and I will get a high reading? Who knows 

Hope everyone is all ok xxxx


----------



## clacko

Your getting close to ovulation already!!! That's flown past!! Iv got about another 2 weeks to wait I reckon :-( I'm only on cd 6 and usually ovulate around cd23 :-( x


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea I know lol. Well my ov kit says to start testing cycle 8 for my cycle length. I am cycle day 9 today. Should hopefully get high reading tomorrow cycle day 10 then again cd11, possibly cd 12. Then peak cd13&14. That should be how it goes but you never know with our stupid bodies hey lol xxx


----------



## karine

hi cookie! welcome clacko! :flower: :hugs: so good to have you on here! 

sorry not messaged in a while, had a really busy spell here at work.. GL and :dust: cookie, hope something sticks this cycle hunnie. clacko i love your dd's bday cake :) belated bday hugs to her! 

haven't bought my fertility monitor yet, how is it different to the ov tests? does it actually tell if you ovulated? or does it just read the lh surge like the ov tests? sorry im so clueless about these things, you'd think after so long i'd be so versed in all things conception lolz. 

so how long have you been trying, clacko? oh i can relate with the broodiness.. my best friend has 2 babies and she recently migrated with her husband and kids to the US. so the day they left i met her at the airport to say my goodbyes. i went to the bathroom with her where she proceeded to puke her life out lol.. she's preggo and they weren't even trying, they only bded once she says, and not even in her regular fertile time! i'm so glad for her tho, and i guess it's a reminder that things happen all in due time and almost always never how you expect. 

af is supposed to show today! she usually comes like clockwork after lunch.. things at work are slow, it's raining cats and dogs, and tomorrow's a public hol so i think i'll just go home at lunchtime and veg out while waiting for witchypoo. gonna watch bridget jones' diary and get a laugh :winkwink: as for the doctor situation, it seems alot of women are preggo here right now (really, they're everywhere you turn).. i haven't been able to secure an appointment before the end of sept, but a friend knows her doc's receptionist well so she's trying to get me something sooner. FX :happydance:

hope you girls are doing great and there's plenty :sex: going on at your respective houses :haha: i'm going to start as soon as af is over, with my newly waxed area and all, i feel rather sexified :winkwink:

hugs and buttplugs xo


----------



## clacko

Hi karine!!! Fingers crossed af doesn't show and you have a nice surprise  

We haven't been trying long. I came off birth control at the beginning of the year because I was constantly spotting on it and its never done my moods any good either so me and oh agreed we would just use other contraception. Up until last month we would used contraception most times but only at the end and then last month we ran out and didn't bother, we really thought we were pregnant but we wernt. After this we decided that we would just see how things go but I have got some ovulation tests just because I have long cycles so wanted to know when I ovulate. 

We did get pregnant a few months back but had a chemical :-( 

We're not really in any rush but obsession still seems to come over me :-/

Love and butt plugs  xxx


----------



## clacko

Cookie how's things? X


----------



## Cookie_88

Hello my lovely ladies. 

Karine :hugs: hope witchypoo doesn't show for you. Fx fx fx :babydust: fx fx fx 
Erm, well the monitor is digital so if your not fertile you get a blank face. Then when fertility is high its a flashing smiling face then at peak times its a solid smiley that stays on the monitor for 2days. I like it cos it shows the lead up to ov then the peak smiley shows ov is imminent so it's def bd time lol. Last month me and oh bded on all 3 high days then fell asleep on the first peak. So this time we bded yesterday on first high, got another today but won't bd. expecting another high tomorrow so will bd and hopefully peak the day after so will bd them 2 days lol. I love my monitor. It's fun seeing if you will get a smiley face lol. 
Congrats to your friend. I know it must be hard though :hugs: 
That's so annoying about your drs. At least here we see regular drs to start with so you don't get the preggo people taking up all the appts xxxx got all my crossables crossed you won't need a appt now and af stays away xxxxx

Clacko, yay butt plugs :happydance: knew you would fit right in. Hope ov isn't too far away from you so we can all obsess together! Lol xxxx 

Afm, oh and I bded last night, first high reading. Was a little rough, sorry tmi, but lots of fun lol. However. Today I had some bleeding. Was mostly brown but was def there so put a tampon in and when I checked it it had red blood on it too. Don't think it's ov bleeding as not due to ov for a few days still so think last nights doggy dancing just bruised me a little. Was fun so who cares lol xxxx

Hope everyone's ok. Sending huge hugs and doggy dancing butt plugs out to you both :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey hunni, 

Don't rule out ovulation bleeding..... Last cycle I had bleeding for a whole week (brown spotting) before my positive opks and everyone said it was ovulation bleeding! Then again it might not of been either haha! If it happens again this month I will be going to the doctors I think but was the first time it had ever happened last month! 

Go you on the rough bd haha! Glad harvest isn't getting in the way, according to my calendar ov is still another 2 weeks away!!! Think I will start testing for ov maybe this weekend or Monday though! 

We're hoping to get away in the next couple of weeks, hoping to take the kids to Windsor to Lego land! I'm awaiting some money from my brother that he owes me from buying half of a house from me that we owned so once that's gone through we're gonna start having more family weekends away  maybe ovulation will be around our weekend away ;-) 

Couldn't be left out with the butt plugs now could I hahaha x


----------



## Cookie_88

Ahhhhh legoland is just down the road from me lol. 
Sounds awesome though enjoying family breaks away. Gutted I have to wait til after harvest for our holiday though :-( 
Yea luckily harvest isn't too much if a problem at the mo. things will get worse so we enjoying our time while it lasts!!! 

Can't beat the doggy dancing and butt plugs lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

Maybe ill see one of you driving round on a tractor hahahaha!

Fingers crossed you'll get your bfp this month and won't need to do sa x


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha. Imagine that, crusing along in a tractor lol. 

How are you today? 
I got another high reading as predicted this morning so shall be bding tonight :happydance:
Had more brown when I wiped this morning though? Still confused about that lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Maybe it is just ovulation bleeding. I'd never had it before last cycle and mine lasted a week! Was only there like twice a day, usually in the morning and around tea time and then the week I got my positives it stopped! Strange!
If it is ovulation bleeding meant to be a good sign of fertility! Maybe because your cervix will be opening ready for ovulation it's just more sensitive and the rough bd had irritated it. I'm ok today, got bad headache though so not doing a great deal haha! Looking forward to the weekend and spending some time with oh! Don't really feel like spend much time together by time we've sorted the kids for bed and had our tea lol! Might have to deduce him tonight we haven't really bd much. Only once in a week :-( x


----------



## Cookie_88

Ohhhhh go you on the seduction! Have fun tonight Hun :happydance: 
At least it's Friday so you get a full weekend with him. Have you got anything nice planned? 

Yea maybe it is ov bleeding. I dunno just strange lol. 
If it is I hope it's a good sign :happydance: 

I can't wait to get home tonight. We are short staffed as someone coincidently phones in sick today who has holiday tomorrow. Left us in the shot but hey ho. Nothing a few glasses of wine won't fix lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Don't have much planned hunni, had bad headache all day!! 

My brother was meant to be giving me my money so was going to go out for a meal and what not but he hasn't so far and oh hasn't been paid yet so don't think we will be doing much!


----------



## clacko

Oh I completely forgot we're meant to be going to ohs nieces christening on Sunday. Neither of us really want to go. All the family have been buying new outfits and all sorts and we haven't been able to afford it as oh has gone to monthly pay instead of weekly so were skint! We haven't even managed to get a christening present. It's his brothers little girl and there very over the top with things so will be the sort of christening that should be in ok magazine or something! 

Wouldn't mind but his brother didn't bother turning up to dds bday until 6 hours late and only stayed around 15 minutes, only really came to pick his wife up! There a bit two faced but what can you do xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh that's rubbish about your OHs brother. I'd feel "Ill" that day then forget to see them for a while so no pressie needed urgently lol. But I'm a cow :haha: 

That sucks about your OHs pay changing. It's hard the first few months cos I had that change a few years back. It gets better. I'm skint at the mo too :-( oh doesn't have an over draft so last month when he was skint I used mine to keep us afloat. So now I'm skint again. Hoping OH will transfer some money in to my account cos I don't want to touch my savings. Just sucks being skint :-( 

Had more spotting? It's kinda creamy. Who bloody knows. 
Chilling with a glass of vino now after a horrendous day at work lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

Hahaha I'm a cow the same!! We only have one bank account which we share lol. 

Think I might have to have a drink. Iv just had a nap to try shift this headache but its not worked. My spotting was like light brown tan coloured and creamy! Strange x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hmmm. Well it started off darker and only when I wiped but ended up on undies today. Only a little. Oh well. 

Yea have a drinkypoo, I'm all relaxed now lolxxx


----------



## clacko

That's exactly what mine was like. It sounds like ovulation bleeding to me, I think the change in hormones can cause the brown, something like as ovulation approaches
Your body gets rid of left over blood maybe with it been brown :-/ dunno, mine lasted a week, one day it stopped and had it the next day then didn't have it againx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hmmm. Maybe it is then? Shall see if it makes a difference then lol. 
Oh is working late so hoping he's not too tired when he gets home for some bding lol xxx


----------



## clacko

If he seems tired just get yourself some sexy underwear on and sit on his lap while he watches tv and start kissing him! He won't say no haha


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol. I've done the dressed up in heels before. Always works. But he's on his way home now so dinner then doggy dancing commences lol xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Morning all. Hope your all well. 
So this morning I was expecting my peak reading on my ov kit but instead got my 4th day of high. Very confused. Hoping to get a peak tomorrow now lol xxx


----------



## karine

oh you girls are so lucky to have fun bding.. all our bding has become so sort of blah.. we just get it done, end of story. i would love cuddles or god, even a bit of a roughness :blush: but dh is a little bit of a prude :cry: i dunno, my friends say all couples go thru this stage, and we have been together for a looong time (since i was 22, which makes it almost 14 years).. problem is i've gotten really close to this guy in the family and recently i've been feeling some weirdness.. i dunno if it's feelings or just that i feel attached because he gives me all the attention dh doesn't. don't worry, i haven't been slutty and done anything i'm not proud of (i would never cheat), i just feel funny when i see him and i think it's the same for him. so i've decided to put an end to our friendship as best as i can, it'll be hard as he's a member of dh's family, but we can avoid each other if we try. it's just so weird, i feel like we get each other and i'm more compatible with him than dh :wacko: i wish i could go on vacation for a year to get away, this is so strange and confusing for me. i feel so bad for feeling this way, i haven't told anyone but you all. 

i just feel like i can be honest :shy: cookie, that piece of advice you gave clacko about feigning illness is so me, i can't tell you the number of times i've done that! i just hope you girls don't think less of me. this feels so sucky. i feel like dh is more like my best friend, you know? all the passion is gone and i dunno how to get it back :sad2: and i think not being able to get pregnant is taking a toll too..

anyhoo.. witchypoo came a day late! was getting excited but she spoiled everything. should be getting to see a doctor next week. will keep you posted, my spa girls xx

hugs and buttyplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine! Sending huge hugs your way!!!! :hugs: 
Trust me I know how your feeling hunni. Last year when oh was working harvest my first bf got in touch again. I thought I felt something and when he messages me I felt like someone was interested. I then had an amazing snugly night with OH and realised how stupid I was being. I'm not saying your being stupid at all Hun. But I understand how it feels to get some attention and affection. But really, it's not worth it sweetie. I don't think you are wanting to follow these feelings, but trust me sweetie it's easy to be lead. OMG I'm sounding like a right whore lol. 
But I do think that you and DH need to spend some quality time together. Have you read 50 shades if grey? Me and OH managed to enjoy those books together and trust me, our sex life has improved dramatically. We are alot more experimental which is sooooo much fun and takes away that chore feeling of dtd. I know this is all tmi but our sex life has deff improved from trying new things. There's so much out there which is tame if your OH isn't in to the hard core stuff yet. It's easy to get stuck in your ways but trust me, once you start experimenting then all the doors open. 

I hope this doesn't sound lecturing. It's cos I care and want to share from my similar feelings and experiences. Sending all my love your way sweetie. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies!!! Sorry not replied, damn phone decided it didn't want to tell me I had messages....gggrrr

How are you both? The christening went ok, was as expected really! Didn't have to socialise too much apart from the family members we get on with! The silly witch who I hate was there. She's my ohs sister in laws sister ( my ohs ex) she always does her best to to try and make me feel threatened! I don't think I am gorgeous or anything but I'm far better looking than her and far better personality, her new partner turned up in track suit top and trainers!!! Classy! I dunno just hate been around her and so does oh! I decided drinking a bottle of wine would make things easier to get through haha so oh drove! 

We dtd last night and was great! Think the wine might of added to that haha! Tmi we started to have a fondle on the sofa until the takeaway man came haha so had to put all else on hold! 

Karine having feelings like that happens to us all, especially when things are a bit off with you oh! I'm sure after 14 years things do get into a bit of a routine! Like cookie said maybe try and introduce new things, maybe a surprise weekend away with oh, get some sexy lingere and some sexy high heels he will be all over you! Maybe you could try a bit of "dirty talk" during the act, tell him to do it harder or something see if be responds. You might be surprised! Maybe have a few drinks first together so your both more relaxed! 

I don't mean to sound lecturing either, maybe trying to conceive has taken over sex as isn't a way to conceive and not love making anymore, need to spice it up a little bit and have some fun, jump him while he's sat watching tv lol! 

I'm still another 2 weeks away from expected ovulation!!! :-( its ages away! Might start my ovulation tests tomorrow though incase my body decides to try and fool me! 

Butt plugs and doggy dancing  x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

Fran, I don't know how you were able to be in the same room as OHs ex!!!! I'd be clawing her eyes out lol. Hope the wine helped though. I'm a Scorpio so def a bit if a bitch at times though lol. 
Glad you and hubs have had some fun though. Can't beat precious times like that hey xxx 

Karine, sending so much love your way sweetie xxxxx. 

Afm - I'm now sitting on 6th!!!!!!! Day of high readings!!!!! So apparently I haven't ovulated yet?!? Sooooo confused lol xxxxx


----------



## clacko

I'm a super bitch at times and trust me its hard been in the same room as her! I had the same when we first got together and we went to his brother wedding and she was there and kept trying to touch oh and talk to him constantly! Could of killed her! 

It wasn't easy at the christening but I didn't have to see her a great deal, the only thing she said to us was a stupid comment to oh about how much food he had on his plate. The due afterwards was at a farm in the family and I was not walking across a field in heels holding a plate so oh had mine, his and dds food all on one plate and she used that as an excuse to say something. I just gave her a killer look haha! 

Ooooo maybe all these highs are going to be a super strong ovulation ? Xxz


----------



## clacko

I'm a super bitch at times and trust me its hard been in the same room as her! I had the same when we first got together and we went to his brother wedding and she was there and kept trying to touch oh and talk to him constantly! Could of killed her! 

It wasn't easy at the christening but I didn't have to see her a great deal, the only thing she said to us was a stupid comment to oh about how much food he had on his plate. The due afterwards was at a farm in the family and I was not walking across a field in heels holding a plate so oh had mine, his and dds food all on one plate and she used that as an excuse to say something. I just gave her a killer look haha! 

Ooooo maybe all these highs are going to be a super strong ovulation ? Xxz


----------



## Cookie_88

I'd of knocked the cow out!!!! Stupid bitch lol. 
Hate that people can have something in you. Makes me super angry lol. 

Nahhh, I'm thinking my kit is fooooooked! You can't have that many highs surely lol ccc


----------



## clacko

Maybe your just having a super long surge?!? Does it record what your cycles are like so it compares them month to month or anything like that? It's maybe just picking up your surge sooner than last month, least its giving you plenty of time to dtd! Do you test more than once a day? Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

No I've tested the sane days as last month. It doesn't compare them on the monitor, it's the cheaper one lol. 
I've tested the same data as last month. Would be in the 2ww by now last month. So confused lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Awwww no fingers crossed you get your peak today! Maybe your going to have a strong ovulation which is why your having bleeding too!!! Oooooo maybe this month will be it xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Another high today?!? Maybe the monitor is stuck on it. Might get OH to pee on it later and see if he's high too lol. The bleeding has stopped. I'm so bloody confused. Even if ov was later surely I shouldn't have this many highs? Damn ov kit x


----------



## karine

hi girlies :flower: thanks so much for the encouragement, i really need it these days, been feeling like the biggest bitch! believe me, i've tried so hard to spice things up, but dh never takes the bait, he's so shy when it comes to bding.. which is so strange because in the past it was the reverse! so strange :wacko: but i'm going to keep trying because he is worth the effort (most of the time at least)

funny thing, over the weekend i saw callum (other guy, dh's cousin) at a birthday party, and callum's ex was there.. that's when i realized i may have a crush on him because i wanted to hit her over the head with a cast iron pot. she's so loud and annoying, she made dh bring her over to me to introduce us and when i realized who she was i walked into a wall. thankfully nobody saw that (when i get flustered i walk into doors and walls lol). so when i read your post clacko, i thought, haha, we spa girls are such bitches :winkwink:.. but seriously, sometimes you have to be a bitch!

anyway i'm working on getting c out of my head, haven't spoken to him since the party, i think he's avoiding me too, so that makes it easier kind of.

cookie, fx this is your month hun!:dust: and clacko, start testing and bding early, that sounds like a good plan! it doesn't hurt to try, right? i'm hoping to get an appointment with a good doctor next week, will keep you informed.

hugs and buttyplugs!
xo, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine, I'm sending all my love your way. Believe it or not I'm shy with bding at times too. If oh wants me to take control in a more dominant way I panic. But when he's dominant with me I loooovvveees it. But of I've had a few glasses of vino that always helps:haha: I feel for you so much sweetie :hugs: but try to stay strong. Those 50 shades of grey books really helped me and oh take chances and explore our sex life. I used to read him certain sentences too and then next thing I knew we had said toy. We enjoy our toys but don't use them all the time. Just every now and then lol. But it's so much fun. I love to meet him at the door in sexy lingerie and heels. I cook for him and he can't touch me til I say so. Again, vino for courage is needed for me lol. 
Just don't let the spark die hunni. Keep things spiced up and read them books!!!!! Can't fault them. Great read for us girls and helped spice up the bedroom for us :happydance: 

Not feeling this is my month now. My ov kit has gone crazy so think we have missed fertile peak time. But heys hossss lol. 

Love to you sweetie :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies so I'm not due to ovulate for another week. Tested this morning and faint line but not positive but having pains in my right side like I do around ovulation! Will keep testing I think . Strange how I only get the lains on my right :-/


----------



## karine

hi girlies :flower:

cookie.. i'm gonna buy that book today! RAWR! :devil: i have one toy, dh turns beet red whenever i take it out and he promptly leaves the room, so now i just threaten him with it.. whenever he's misbehaving and annoying me, i whip it out and chase him around with it lol. so it's not being used properly! will work on changing that :haha: and the one time i waited at the door for him in a thong and a santa hat, he brought callum home (of all the people in the world he could possibly bring home!) without telling me and callum got to the door first! luckily i saw him in time and was able to make a hasty retreat to the bedroom. but i think he got a small glimpse of my fleeing bottom :dohh:

clacko.. me too, af finished on sunday and i started getting the pains yesterday. so i think maybe we'll start trying from today, and just keep at it every other day because it seems i no longer ovulate 12 days into my cycle, i think it's all over the place now. 

big hugs and buttyplugs! have a great day gals xo


----------



## clacko

Ooooo karine you will love the 50 shades books  great read!!! The bared to you range of books are great too, very very similar to 50 shades but just as good! 

Ovulation tests are negative so reckon I have another week to wait yet :-/ were hopefully going away next weekend with the kids so might be a good time ovulate, been away might make us feel more loved up hahaha! How's your ov kit going cookie? Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh Karine how funny you chasing your oh round with your toys lol. 
Deff read 50 shades of grey. It's brilliant. 

Clacko, I never really got in to the bared to you books. I think I kept imagining Christian grey though lol. I have them all so will try again lol. 
Nice romantic break sounds lovely hunni. Fx it ties in with ov for you. 

My ov kit is still showing high readings. Got oh to pee on it last night and it just didn't read anything. Gonna email clear blue tonight and complain that it's broken after one month. Not impressed and feel live I've missed ov now so it's all over. I should be about 3/4 days past ov by now lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

I did the same reading those books but once you read a good few chapters its easier lol! I gave up the first time I started reading them but really got into them the second time. 

I would email them hunni but you never know you might still be in with a good chance! I just want ov to come now so I can start obsessing x


----------



## Cookie_88

I might try and read them again then. I'm currently loving Jojo Moyes books. Not on the same story lines etc as 50 shades. But beautiful books I can't recommend enough. If your a book worm like me then def give them a go. My all time fav was me before you. 

Yew I've emailed them now so we shall wait and see lol. 
I feel I've ovd so feel out cos we haven't bded for ages cos of OHs work :-( hoping to pounce him tonight for fun lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

Hopefully they will get back to you and maybe replace yours. Where did you buy it from? Couldn't you take it back to them? 

I tested this morning and still clearly negative, reckon I will ovulate next weekend! Cd16 today! I would of longed for long cycles when we wasn't ttc lol! 

How are you both doing? Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

I got a email back. Useless basically telling me how the tests work. Not addressing my concern. They left a number to call but have to call between 9-3 Monday to Friday. Can't be doing that kinda call at work so gonna have to wait til next wed now. So annoying. 
Had another high today too so convinced its broken. So frustrated lol. 

Ooooo sounding like your ov is gonna fall when your away. Perfect timing lol. 

How you doing? Xxxx


----------



## clacko

I'm alright thanks hunni. 

Not so sure will be good timing as the kids will be in our room with us when we're Away :-/ unless I can get booked in a room that has a seperate room for the kids. Going to have a look tonight then again they both sleep like the dead once there asleep but still haha x


----------



## karine

hiya girlies :flower:

so i bought the book but didn't start it yet because i am a bookworm like you, cookie.. i have about 4 more lined up waiting to be read. i love chicklit and murder mysteries but right now i'm in a mystery kind of mood. 

think i may be ov'ing any day now, i feel so crappy, alot of ovary pain :sick: so gonna give it a go tonight if dh is up to it, he'll be having a loooong day today so we shall see. wednesday is day 12 for me so i dunno, maybe things are back to regular for me.

gonna look up the other books on amazon now! i swear, i'm more excited about the books than the bding :haha: maybe my nonchalance will bring me some luck! hope you get thru with the replacement cookie :hugs: and clacko, the weekend is days away, sweetie! days away!:hugs:

:dust::hug: and butt plugs!


----------



## clacko

Iv just bought the next book in the bared to you series so looking forward to starting that!! Got our weekend Away with the kids all booked! Legoland on Saturday and peppa pig world on Sunday! Kids are going to love it. Costing and arm
And a leg but should be great! 

Your right karine the weekend is not far away at all now! I'm
Cd 19 today!! My cycles feel so long! :-( good luck with the bding tonight karine  xxxx

Butt plugs to you both!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. 

Karine, that's fab that you got the books. Your gonna love them! I couldn't put them down. Read all 3 in a few weeks lol. 
Good luck bding. Have fun and doggy dance away :hugs: 

Clacko, how exciting you've got your weekend all booked up. Sounds like your gonna have great fun. So jealous lol. Make sure you get some bding time too :happydance: 

Sorry I've not been on in a few days. Been a busy bee prepping for a training session tomorrow. It's being filmed as part of a specsavers competitor to win £1000 for the store, but more importantly its part of my application for a new role I'm going for. Sooooo nervous lol. 

I really don't know when af due for me. I'm thinking next Monday but not too sure. I think we bded too early as didn't get to bd much after my first few highs. Skins breaking out, soooo attractive.... Not! Lol. Got back ache too but I think that's from me prepping my flip chart on the floor lol. 

Anyways, I'm rambling now. Just wanted to say hi and hope you both ok xxxx


----------



## karine

clacko, sounds fab.. i'm jealous! actually i'm jealous of both of you for living in england :winkwink:.. because i'm obsessed with anything british.. agatha christie, pd james, jill mansell, sophie kinsella, harry potter, castles, cotswolds, lol.. i love it all! even the rain :thumbup: 

cookie, good luck with the new role hunnie, i know you'll impress them :hugs: 

xo, k


----------



## Cookie_88

Haha, Karine, out of your list I only know Harry potter! Cotswolds! Agatha christie! And castles! Oh rain too I guess lol. It's pretty sweet living here. The weather is temperamental at times but other countries have it worse I guess. 

I forgot to mention to you Hun. My friend at work, like my surrogate mum, her husband is from trinidad. He is awesome. Although tries to make me drink his Jamaican rum. Which is lush! But a killer lol. We always end up having huge debates too. Normally about god. But he is just such a lovely grounded man. Accepting everyone no matter what. Lovely lovely bloke. Xxxxx


----------



## clacko

Been wondering where you have been cookie! 

I'm not bad, been getting ov pain on and off so Deff thing I'm going to ovulate this weekend! Fingers crossed will be good timing and stress free which will help  

I'm sure your training session will go great and all the prep will pay off! Sounds like your not obsessing too much in the two week wait. Glad your keeping busy. 

Hope your ok karine, can't wait to hear what you think about the books! 

Xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea sorry been super busy lol. 

Training went amazing! Everyone enjoyed it and the video quality was fab. So going to my managers on Friday night to try and edit a 10 min video down to 3mins lol. Should be good though. 

Ohhhh sounding good for ovulation this weekend. Fx you get lots of doggy dancing in. 
I don't seem to get many ov signs. Not even alot of ewcm, which is why I'm loving the conceive plus lol. 

What you up to tonight? Xxx


----------



## clacko

Hey hun stupid phone didn't let me know you had replied :-(

I started reading entwined with you tonight, the third one in the bared to you series and I'm hooked already! Read 5 chapters the in past hour. Forced myself to put it down to get some sleep. I don't really notice much ewcm either, Iv found my cm gets really watery the week leading up to ov to the point where feel wet alot! Had a couple of tmi stains which look pinky brown and only a tiny bit so wondering if its a little ov bleeding again. I plan to start bding Thursday I think, I'm due to ov Saturday so will see what opk is like Friday, might get away with waiting until Friday to start bding. Don't want to start too early and tire oh out haha! 

Glad your training went well hunni!! Xxx


----------



## karine

hi galpals :flower:

cookie, i love england, even tho i've never been there, haha! what's your boss's husband's name? i may know him LOL.. trinidad is such a small place :haha: dh and i are planning a eurotrip with some of my cousins, his cousins and my sisters and brother next september. but if i catch a spermie before then, plans will have to change :happydance: i love travelling and i've been wanting to visit europe for so long but a postponement for that reason would be SO welcome!

clacko, i checked for the bared to you books but we don't seem to get them here so i'll have to order them on amazon. am getting a kindle for my bday next month tho so it'll be really easy to get my hands on them :thumbup: i read some parts of shades of grey to dh and he turned beet red, was so funny, haha 

dh has been having some really long days so we only started bding today.. i'm afraid it's too late, i dunno because my ov pains stopped and i have no other signs. but i reordered some tests for next cycle and possibly a kit. have to also check back on here to see when my cycle started, i'm so out of it, i don't even remember lol..

glad your training went well, cookie :hugs: happy bding clacko! :winkwink:

so i'm most likely out, feel like such an eejit, just checked back my dates and i think i ov'ed yesterday, not today :cry:

happy hump day to you both, my lovelies :hugs: think i'll be drowning my sorrows in some wine and ice cream today, screw the diet! don't think taking the relaxed approach will work much if you miss the date entirely lol.. i think i need to get back to being serious and back into ov tests etc.

hugs and buttyplugs :hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine, his name is Kerry James? Such a wicked bloke. 

Sorry you think you missed ov, I think I missed mine too so we should just enjoy the wine and ice cream lol. 
Haha can imagine your poor dh getting all embarrassed but just keep trying Hun lol. 
Europe is ok, just shitty weather here in England lol. 

Clacko, I'm really gonna have to get back in to the bared to you books. I've got them all here so just need to get a move on and read them lol. 

I've had a lovely day with my girlies today. Just tired from all the driving :-( ready for my bed now lol. Just relaxing with a glass of vino then bed lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Hey l


----------



## clacko

Stupid phone posting when I'm not ready!!!! Ggggrrrr

Ill start again: hey ladies! You got definitely need to get into the bared to you books. I'm completely hooked. I started the third book "entwined with you" on Tuesday night and Iv almost finished it! Can't put it down! 

I had a really really stressful day last night, I took my car into a friend of a friend at the weekend to have the suspension and brakes replaced and Sunday he told me I needed some new parts as they needed replacing so I paid for these. Then Tuesday he said I needed something else so I sorted that. Went to pick the car up last night and its worse than when he got it. He said it was something to do with the gear box and offered to do the work. After speaking with brother in law (who's a mastertech mechanic) he said there's no way it's what he said it is and its something this guy has done either wrong or on purpose!! 

We tried to drive it home but couldn't, tried to tow it home and couldn't And ended up having to have it recovered. Now has to go into garage tomorrow for it to be sorted when shouldn't even be wrong and I had to pay for the privilege!!! I wasn't happy, a 20inute journey home took 4 hours!! With the kids hungry and tired was a nightmare!!! I was crying most the night, sounds stupid cause its just a car but spent so much money on trying to get it looking good and everything right and someone can be that nasty to make if worse. We think he's done whatever to try and get more money. He was Adamenf it was a problem that would mean dropping the whole gear box but it definitely isn't that As the problem is there even when in neutral. 

Anyway ill stop rambling!!! I plan to test for ov again today, yesterday's was almost stark white! Think I'm getting closer due to ov pains on the left for a change!!! Also had tiny amounts of spotting, only noticed it twice the past couple of days and a tiny but, would of missed it if I hadn't looked, also been emotional and right boob been a bit achy! 

Had a dream last night that was getting excited for ovulation and then my period came! Just hoping that isn't a sign that Iv missed it completely! 

Love to you both with whips and chains (50 shades hahaha) xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh my god! What a night you had. Def sounding a bit dodgy Hun. Hope he hasn't done too much damage and that it doesn't cost you too much :hugs: 

Fx your gearing up go ov. Sure you haven't missed it hunni, you've been testing to cover all bases. You will be fine Hun. 

Lol, loving the whips and chains lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Thought you might like that haha. 

Ill let you know what my test says as would think they should start getting darker soon. 

Gags and blindfolds xxx


----------



## clacko

Well ladies. Tested this morning and test is started to get darker. Think ill have a positive tomorrow or Saturday. Planning to try bd tonight, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday x


----------



## Cookie_88

Ooooo exciting times. Good luck bding Hun. 

I'm at work today and feeling so grouchy. Just want to go home now :-( 
Oh well just gonna plod along as per usual lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Well tested today ladies and still negative. Bd last night and today had dark brown discharge and now I'm having period type cramps and light bleeding! What the hell!!!! I'm only cd 23!! Ovulated early and implantation? Or super early period? I dunno but it hurts like period but its far too early!!! I'm not due for another 15 days!


----------



## Cookie_88

Maybe it's ov bleeding hunni? And the cramps are ov pain. Is it spotting or light bleed? 
Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## clacko

Iv no idea hun its a really light bleed. Still have it now! Completely gutted. Wasn't like this before. No pain today though. Haven't had chance to test but will later. Don't know if its period or not x


----------



## Cookie_88

How strange Hun? I dunno ? Hopefully it's ov bleeding and you haven't missed the eggy xxxx


----------



## clacko

Dunno still very light bleeding. Did a test, was dark but not positive :-/ who knows! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Was it darker than yesterday. Maybe it's your body gearing up for ov Hun. 
At least your ov test is getting darker. I don't think it's the witchy though. Fx it's not and you get a nice positive on your ov tests tomorrow xxx


----------



## clacko

Tested this morning and no darker. It just keeps changing its like purple and then real darl brown. Not loads of it at all, more like spotting than a flow. Weird! Was meant to ovulate yesterday :-/ looks like I'm in for a long cycle. Didn't bd last night so hopefully haven't ovulated yet! Weird!!! 

How are you hunni? We went to legoland yesterday, pretty much rained all day but kids enjoyed it! Xx


----------



## clacko

Maybe I ovulated early?!? When I was trying for dd I ovulated around cd 17/18 so if I ovulated then we bd on cd 17 and the bleeding started cd 23, 6 days since we bd :-/


----------



## Cookie_88

Maybe you did ov early Hun and its IB? I really don't know. 
Just hoping you haven't missed the eggy fx fx fx xxxx 

Aww shame it rained at legoland. Weather here yesterday was awful too. Didn't mind too much cos was at work all day. Glad the kids had fun though. 

I've had a rubbish day today :-( oh gave me some money to go clothes shopping for my graduation on Thursday, it's not a proper diploma grad just something my company are doing. But we have to wear a collar to attatched our robes so was looking for a nice skirt and blouse. Massive fail. All the stuff I likes didn't have my size and the stuff they had in my size looked awful. Finally found a nice suit skirt but not blouse. I have one already but not put it on since I was 16 lol. I'm still the same size but boobs had a late growth spurt so not sure it's gonna fit properly lol. Can't face trying it just yet lol. 
Now stuck doing housework :-( but opened a bottle of cava to try and give me motivation. It's bank holiday after all lol xxx 

Hope your ok xxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey hun, we went to peppa pig world today, was lovely but was sooooo busy! Was queuing for rides for almost an hour each time!!! 

Been having some really bad headaches past couple of days, the one last night woke me up, was agony!!! Bleeding is going from pink to red and back to brown throughout the day is like a light bleed, so weird! Don't know what it is! Will test again later today! 

That sucks about the shopping but its always the case when you want something. I hate shopping, can never find anything I like and when I do it looks horrible! Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry your having a rough time with the bleeding. 
I hope it turns out that its just a weird ov bleed or ov Hun. 
That's so rubbish you had to que so long for rides at peppa pig world. Hope the kids were ok. :hugs: 

Yea I no. When I'm skint I find loads I want. When I hope money to spend nothing looks right lol. I tried the blouse I have on with the skirt I got and it looks ok so I'm quite happy now. I hate shopping though cos I'm so tall everything comes up short on me. Just can't be bothered with it at all. I think that's why I am so obsessed with lingerie shopping. At least that will fit lol xxxxx


----------



## karine

hi chickens :hugs:

haha i've taken to calling everyone chicken, it's such a cute name, no?

oh clacko, i just despise these bloody mechanics who try to pull a fast one on us ladies.. so unfair :hugs: hope it's all sorted fast for you hun! how's the bleeding today? 

cookie, yay on your graduation! :hugs: i feel your pain hun, i love shopping but it always happens that when i have the money i can find nothing i like and when i'm dead broke i like everything lol. but everything is always too long on me bcuz i'm so short so i have to pay extra to get most clothes altered, grrrr!

oooh whips and chains! gags and blindfolds! RAWR!! haven't gotten around to shades of grey yet bcuz i've got my mum's kindle and i'm trying to finish a couple books on there so i can give it back. but i'm getting a kindle for my bday so i'm going to get the bared to you books asap, yay!

as for me, no symptoms at all, whatsoever! this preggo thing seems so far-fetched for me, i think the day i get sick or something or get that bfp, i will definitely keel over in shock.. expecting af next week.. but whatevs, i'm seeing a new doc in september and so far i'm hearing really good things about her so excited about that :happydance:

have a great one gals!

:hug: buttyplugs and lots of :dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi chicken lol. So cute. 

Hurry finishing off your books on the kindle so you can crack on with 50 shades lol. Your gonna love it. 
Aww how annoying getting everything altered. But at least you have that option. So many shops here do a petite range but very few do a tall range. So frustrating xx 

I'm with you on being shocked when finally getting a bfp. 
I think af was due today but no signs. Although started to get a few cramps so maybe tomorrow. I haven't tested yet this month so might tomorrow morning if no af. Had no spotting yet like last month either. Who knows. 
Onwards and upwards. 

Good luck with your new dr next month too. Keep us posted on that xxx


----------



## clacko

Hey chickens! Great name, I like pudding too but more a kids name lol! 

Well today the bleeding has stopped! Weird right! I did an opk this morning and this is what I got 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/image-18.jpg

Almost positive? Or positive? I'm now cd 27! These cycles are getting longer! Hoping doesn't mean I'm going to have a short luteal phase though! If it is positive Im pretty glad my body has waited until now as we didn't get chance to bd at all while we were away! Least if its now ill be in with a Chance! Did a pregnancy test just to make sure I'm not going mad and was clearly negative so maybe the bleed was ovulation, it didn't last as long as last month but was heavier! Weird!! 

No symptoms can still be symptoms ladies especially if you normally have them before af!! 

Would be so lovely if one of us could get our bfp!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey chickens! Great name, I like pudding too but more a kids name lol! 

Well today the bleeding has stopped! Weird right! I did an opk this morning and this is what I got 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/image-18.jpg

Almost positive? Or positive? I'm now cd 27! These cycles are getting longer! Hoping doesn't mean I'm going to have a short luteal phase though! If it is positive Im pretty glad my body has waited until now as we didn't get chance to bd at all while we were away! Least if its now ill be in with a Chance! Did a pregnancy test just to make sure I'm not going mad and was clearly negative so maybe the bleed was ovulation, it didn't last as long as last month but was heavier! Weird!! 

No symptoms can still be symptoms ladies especially if you normally have them before af!! 

Would be so lovely if one of us could get our bfp!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey Hun. 

That does look very dark. I never got a dark dark deff poss line with them tests so bd tonight for sure and see what tomorrows test says? Fx your cycle isn't getting too long though Hun :hugs: good luck bding and have fun :happydance: 

Afm, af should be here tomorrow as started my normal pre-af symptoms. Knew we were out this month anyways so onwards and upwards lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

Well we didn't get chance to bd last night. Oh was too tired. Will test again today and see what it says! Don't know when I'm due! Not even obsessing this month, more obsessed to see if that bleeding was from ovulation lol! 

Sorry af is on her way hunni!! Like you said onwards and upwards, hopefully your monitor will work right this time. Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Fx you get a positive today then you can try to bd tonight then Hun. 
I've been more relaxed too this month, think its cos I knew my monitor was screwed. Think ill just buy a new one and go afresh lol. Need more test sticks anyway so might as well get a new test as well lol. 

Onwards and upwards for sure lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Another month of obsessing together so its not all bad


----------



## Cookie_88

Lol indeed. Although I think we've been pretty good this month lol. 
We haven't gone too crazy. Go us :happydance: lol. 

Although your still in the game Hun so you might not need to have another month of obsessing lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Lol, well I did another test and still not positive so who knows. Iv either not ovulated or I past ovulation. I'm due in 10 days if I have x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hmm see what today's says. Fx you haven't missed it Hun :hugs: 

I'm currently in Nottingham getting ready for my graduation. Feel like I'm going for a job interview though in my skirt and blouse lol. 
Af still hasn't started properly yet. Just the dark spotting so currently cycle day 31 so def missed ov completely lol. Just hoping af doesn't come full whack until I get home lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Good luck for your graduation! Hope you have a lovely day!!! 
I tested today and still not positive! Still spotting pink and brown :-/ we dtd last night anyway! Just done a cheap pregnancy test and swear could see something but think its an evap like those others I had. Don't understand this spotting! Think I'm out but af is never ever like this! X


----------



## Cookie_88

That's so strange hunni. If its ov bleeding its been lasting a while now though. 
But if af never starts like this then surely it's not af. 
Like I said I never got a decent line on the cheapie opks. There's alot of guess work involved in them ones lol. Fx you get some answers soon though hunni. 

Typically af came on full whack right in the middle of the ceremony. Luckily I predicted that so was prepared lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Well......today I did an opk, still not positive but got a darkish line which showed up quicker than the others! Today no bleeding but little bit of ewcm! No idea what's going on lol! Due in another week! 

How are you both x


----------



## Cookie_88

I dunno if you've oved yet Hun. Especially if you have a bit of ewcm? Have you tested again? 

I'm waiting for af to leave then back to bding. I'm ordering another cb digi ov test today. I don't trust mine now but want to try another one again. So we shall see. I will try not to break this one though lol xxxxx


----------



## clacko

hey ladies,

and the spotting continues! no idea what it is. tested with ov test and pregnancy test this morning and ov test is still very nearly positive, pregnancy test is negative!! don't know what to think. 

me and oh had a really intimate night on Saturday after a night on the town :) after that oh said he enjoyed trying new things and maybe we should try toys and other things so looks like will be doing some shopping :)

hope your both ok
xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

How confusing clacko? Who knows what is going on? 
Toys are fun though. I know I good website me and OH use if you wanna no? Got some gems off there lol. Xxx


----------



## clacko

yeah deffo let me know :) I ordered some bits today from love honey website, spent £100 hahahaha, well oh said he wanted to try new things!!!

no idea whats going on with my spotting, today my cm is deff stretchy and been having some slight pains around left ovary so wondering if im ovulating stupidly late!! will have to see what tomorrows opk brings.


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh not tried love honey. Will go have a look I think. What did you buy??? 
Turns out oh went shopping and I got a interesting parcel today lol. Not things I would have ordered but will try anything once lol xxx 

Hmm I hope you get a positive tomorrow Hun. So confusing hey xxx


----------



## clacko

oooooo what did he get you lol? we ordered a couples toy starter kit, has 7 things in it I think, just basic toys, got some cuffs and blind fold, a remote control love egg (fun while were out lol). 

still no positive today and spotting is pink this morning, thinking af is on the way, god knows when I actually ovulated! even af is early so don't know what to think, will see if turns red today!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hmm how strange hunni? Although if its af you can just disregard this month and start a fresh. So strange though. Fx you get some answers soon though :hugs: 

Ohhhhh sounds like our first shop lol. Have fun. The we got the remote control egg for when out and it was soooooo loud we never actually used it out and about lol. 
I had a look on that website and have found something we like the look of so we shall get that ordered soon lol. Much better website than the one we use atm. 
Erm, he ordered an inflatable vibrator! Lol. Not too sure about that but we shall see. 
If you both enjoy the cuffs etc then I def have a good recommendation for you. Just see how you get on with cuffs first lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

we will love the cuffs as love it when he holds me down and things......whats your recommendation :)

so the spotting went back to brown a few hours later, nothing on my pad all day and just there when I wipe. checked couple of hours ago and was nothing there at all :/ who knows whats going on!!!

period should be due around Saturday which will make me on cd36 if it doesn't come then will be going to doctors next week to try and get some answers. 

felt rubbish today, migraine and feeling achy with a sore throat! all how I felt just before I got my bfp with dd!! not holding much hope though. 

our toy delivery came today, its still in the box unopened, were waiting for the kids to go to bed then plan to open it together xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hmm that is strange. Maybe you ovulated early and it's IB hun? 
Hopefully you get some answers soon hunni. 

Ohhhh sounds fun. Sounds like your gonna have a fun night &#55357;&#56860;
Ok my recommendation is an under the bed restraint. It lies under the mattress and has cuffs top and bottom for wrists and ankles lol. It's great with a blindfold and toys lol. 
Xxxx


----------



## clacko

oooo that sounds exciting!! everything I have googled sounds like implantation bleeding, some people have experienced brown and pink spotting for days before bfp. did a test earlier and was negative so who knows!


----------



## Cookie_88

Any news today? I'm thinking IB. Surely you would have ov'd by now hunni. 

Keeping my crossables crossed for you xxx


----------



## clacko

well cd 33, me and oh dtd last night and had some pink bleeding afterwards but nothing today :/ feeling really poorly today though, bad back ache right at the bottom, the odd cramp in my belly and the runs. also got a really bad throat and headache. 

oh realised last night that the night before he had made my tea (microwave chicken curry) and had cooked it on defrost setting rather than full power so wether he has given me food poisoning or its something else I don't know. cervix feels soft and closed!

don't know what to think. tempted to go do a frer now, already had a wee earlier this morning but haven't drank anything since getting up so thinking might still be alright with second morning urine.

hows things with you?


----------



## Cookie_88

Ohhhhh I say test!!!! Lol. 
Hope you haven't got food poisoning though :hugs: cd33 is deff too late to ov surely
So my bet is on IB lol. 

I'm ok. Just waiting for ov time really. It's the boring time of the month atm lol. 
But bding for fun is good though lol xxx


----------



## clacko

well I tested and was sure I could see a faint like but thinks it just an evap line. just been asleep for 3 hours, back and legs are killing, keep getting shooting pains up my legs :(

xxx


----------



## clacko

so........cd35 and decided to do a pregnancy test and an ovulation test seem as the spotting has stopped and ovulation test is positive!!!!! this will be the longest cycle ever! im supposed to be due af tomorrow!!!! don't know what to think now, guessing I will still have another 2 weeks wait if im only just ovulating?


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh how strange hunni. Maybe the bleeding is your body trying to ovulate but it's only just done it now. Get bding missy and good luck xxxxx


----------



## clacko

will do hunni lol xxx


----------



## clacko

so af due today........still had a just positive opk this morning, just done another now and not as dark :/ weird, didn't get chance to bd last night as was shattered, cervix doesn't feel like ovulating though, feels low and soft but closed :/

weve had ds 4th birthday today, hired him a bouncy castle party was great and the kids loved it!!

no sign of af around my cervix, tiny stain of pink on underwear earlier and that's it......maybe it will come tomorrow who knows!

my friend found out on Wednesday that she was pregnant after ringing for an ambulance due to bad stomach pains, she thought it was her appendix. they did a scan and found it was ectopic, had to have an emergency op and they took away her only remaining working tube so shes devasted. they told her before this that if she did get pregnant it would be a miracle due to other problems she has and then to find out she was 8 weeks pregnant and was healthy with a heart beat just in the wrong place. feel so sorry for her......part of me thinks that she thinks differently for herself because when I had a miscarriage she told me it was just cells and wasn't a baby and to just think its a period, different situation I know but it hurt me just as much losing a baby and she made it sound like it didn't matter at the time. said to oh that would just be my luck that we would be pregnant now as I don't think I would be able to tell her after what she has just been through.

anyway Im rambling. hope your both ok and having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## clacko

well am officially now 1 day late on cd 37!!! opk last night was only just negative and this morning was clearly negative along with pregnancy test! no signs of af anywhere, even bd last night and no signs :/ not sure whats going on! think my body is just trying to tease me!


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey Hun. Sorry I've been mia. Was OHs bday on sat too so had a hectic few days seeing friends and family. 

I'm sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: although I completely understand what you mean about support when you had your mc. I will put my hands up and say that I used to think I was helping if I heard of people having a mc and tell them, "at least you know you can get pregnant" looking back that doesn't help. When I had my mc that didn't help one bit lol. It's difficult Hun. But at the end of the day, a loss is a loss, no matter how far along you are :hugs: 

Ohhhhhh how are things looking now? I wonder what's going on? Fx bfp but I'm thinking really really late ov. Hopefully you prove me wrong though lol xxx 

Afm, well I didn't get my new monitor in time to start testing this cycle. I'm cycle day 13 today and had ewcm yesterday. Unfortunately both me and oh fell asleep last night lol. Gonna bd tonight just incase but think we missed ov lol xxxx


----------



## clacko

Well.....I'm now 3 days late! No more spotting but no bfp either :-( perhaps it is just late ov. 

People say you can get positives leading up to af but I really doubt that was why with me still not starting. If it was late ov then I think we should have an ok chance but don't really know when I ovulated and I only tested on the off chance. Who knows what's going on :-( all a bit strange! 

Hopefully you caught it in time, can't believe your onto another tww already and I don't even know if iv ovulated haha! We have an appointment on Saturday to have a look round a country house near us to arranged our wedding   so excited. We're just looking round venues at the moment but its one step closer! Hoping to get married in February. Although I don't want to be a pregnant bride but If I am I'll be happy haha! 

Im rambling now lol. Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Bless ya Hun. I heard that generally the ov tests show positive for pregnancy after a preg test would. Who bloody knows? Our bodies are just cruel sometimes hunni. 

Awwwww how exciting looking at wedding venues. A country house sounds just perfect Hun. I can't wait to plan my wedding. But me and OH have very different ideas of the wedding of our dreams lol. But saving like mad to buy a house, that comes first for us lol. 

Yea hopefully jumping oh tonight so we at least stand a chance this month. Yes I can't believe 2ww is imminent for me already. Harvest is just finishing so at least if we don't get the eggy this month next month we are back on track to trying lol xxx


----------



## clacko

Our bodies are cruel your right. I keep saying to oh that we should have fun trying but can't help but get my hopes up. 

Just done an opk and was negative. Did a frer too and sure could see something really faint but oh scrutinised it and he said there's nothing there and kept saying sorry bless him. Normally he just looks and say no but could tell he was trying his hardest to see something this time. 
Xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww bless your oh. My oh just looks and says no bubs nothing there lol. 
Although really impressed with my oh as I haven't been testing for ov this month as not got my test and he said tonight that we gotta bd otherwise we will miss our chance! Loves him! 
Got such a lovely pic of the 2 of us on his bday night and I can't stop looking at it. If no bfp this month then at least I know how much we love each other. It's just so lovely. Corny I know lol. Xxxx


----------



## clacko

Awww that's not corny at all. Like you said you both love each other and I'm sure it will happen probably when you least expect it and your not really trying! 

Makes you wonder how people get pregnant by accident doesn't it


----------



## Cookie_88

Yea it does make you wonder how it just happens lol. 
Didn't end up bding last night :-( I fell asleep lol. So game over this month and on to the next lol xxx


----------



## clacko

awww no :-( you never know you might of ovulated a little earlier so might of caught it  I'm either 18dpo ( from when I normally ovulate) or 5dpo from my positive :-/ still no signs of af and cervix soft and closed. X


----------



## clacko

So I just had some blood stained clear stretchy cm after an orgasm (non penetrative) don't know if this is a sign of anything. Feel a bit crampy now :-/ x


----------



## karine

hello my chickens :hugs:

sorry i've been MIA.. i've had a super busy time here at work, am now getting a chance to catch my breath a bit.. still have to catch up on all that's happened. hope you're both doing great! af came right on time, silly me, i miscalculated and so when i saw the pink when i wiped i thought it was ib :wacko: got so excited but then i rechecked and realized it wasn't. strangely enough i wasn't all that affected, just thought 'oh well' and went about my business. it'll happen when it's meant to. just looking forward to seeing the new doc on the 21st.. 10 days away! yippee!! 

the weather in the caribbean is nice today, lots of rain! not so nice when one has to catch a bus tho, and that's just what i have to do, so gonna try to sneak out of the office early. it's great because both bosses aren't here today so i can get away with it, hehe :haha:

love, hugs and buttyplugs :hugs:


----------



## clacko

Hey karine!!!

Least seeing that new doctor isn't so far away hey!! I think this ttc starts getting to the point where you expect it not to happen every month! 

Xxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies, well 7 dpo and yesterday and this morning I had a little pink spotting then earlier I had a glob of ewcm with specs of blood in it!! Cramps and back ache! How are you both z


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey sorry I've been offline. So busy atm lol. 
Rushing to get ready for friends coming over now so just a quickie to send my love to you both and I will reply properly tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies, 10dpo I think and 9 days late for af and still spotting pink. Cervix is really really soft, never felt it like this before although feels low. Doesn't feel tightly closed but know that after having kids it won't. Tests are still negative! Been to gp today and having bloods done on Friday. She said sounds like just a strange cycle with no explanation! 

On another note I have huge news!!! I'm getting married on 15th February!!!! So excited, so if I'm not pregnant we plan to stop ttc until nearer the wedding xx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. Fx your bloods give you some answers. Hopefully your only 10dpo though and have a bfp round the corner :hugs: 

OMG how exciting to finally have a date for your wedding. Bet you can't wait to start planning it all now! Dress shopping YAY :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## clacko

I know I can't wait to go dress shopping. Had bright red earlier when wiping but then its stopped again! 

How's things x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww bright red sounds like af? Fx it's not though. 
Yea I bet. Been dreaming of dress shopping sooo long. Enjoy it and I hope you find your perfect bridal gown soon. 

I'm ok. Tbh I've been offline recently as having a bit of a downer. My mum sent me a pic the other day of her holding her friends granddaughter with the caption "see it suits me!" It just upset me as I can't tell her we are ttc as when I told her I mc she said it was for the best and I should own a house first. Don't get me wrong, if I was preg she would be over the moon, but she had me n my sis so young she wants us to be in a better situation than she was with our own house. But it's so hard to buy right now and I refuse to let it hold us back. My sister is trying for a baby now too and messages me all the time. I feel I can't talk to her though as she thinks she knows how I feel as she had an abortion a few years ago. I just resent her when she tries to talk to me about it as I feel she choose to lose her baby. That was taken from me. 

Yep emotional wreck right now so sorry xxxx


----------



## clacko

Awww hunni! It must be so hard! Your right though you can't let not owning a house hold you back! Buying is so difficult these days and lots of people don't own anymore. 

Your right with your sister, she could never really understand how you feel about your mc because she had an abortion it's a completely different situation! Keep your chin up hunni, it will happen! Just got to keep going! Here for you if you ever need to talk. Can always email me or text me if you wanna talk privately  

I thought my bleeding was af but nope it's stopped again. Just want to know what's going on! I'd be quite happy for af to start now as didn't really want to be heavily pregnant when I'm getting married, although if I am I'd be over the moon but a 47 day cycle and all this spotting is getting me down now! X


----------



## clacko

Well I went to gp yesterday again cause cramps got worse. Did bloods there and then. Got results this morning and hcg was 1 :-( so negative


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww sorry to hear that Hun :-( maybe it was a wacky cycle. Sucks big time! 
So what's the plan now then? Still ttc or waiting till after your wedding? Xxxxx


----------



## clacko

I think we're just gonna let nature take its course Hun. Don't think we plan on using any protection but I won't be using any opks or anything. Just gonna go with the flow, might change our minds and get some condoms for when we remember to use them haha! Just hoping af decides to start soon, still spotting but no flow, just want it to come now as this spotting is making me feel rubbish! 

How are you doing x


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been Mia. Got a very poorly grandad atm and been very stressed out. Luckily grandad is getting help now so feeling a little better. 

Af came early for me. Kinda glad as camping this weekend and it's practically finished yay!!! 
Gonna hit this cycle hard though so onwards and upwards :happydance: 

How are you both doing xxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Awww no I hope your grandad is feeling better :-( 

I'm good thanks, still no sign of a proper af :-/ 20 days late now so thinking main I just skipped af completely this month. The brown spotting has stopped and just having odd days of pink tinged cm and that's all. Would of been ovulating around now if af had come on time and opks still negative. Not sure what's going on with my body at the moment. I'm due my smear again on Monday after having a dodgy one 6 months ago and having to have a biopsy so dreading the results of this next one x


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh you poor thing. Af has been super cruel to you atm. 
Hope you get some answers soon :hugs: 
Good luck for your smear test. Hope this one is all clear. 
Although you've reminded me I really need to book mine. Got the letter months ago but been putting it off cos it will be my first one lol. 

Good luck with your appt. 

My grandad is doing ok. He has Parkinson's and has got really bad but will have carers going in every morning now to help get him up xxx


----------



## clacko

Definitely get yours booked. My last one was my first one too. They don't hurt, I don't really think its uncomfortable either but iv had that many internals from been pregnant it doesn't bother me. 

I know how you feel about Parkinson's, other halfs dad has Parkinson's and so many other problems too. He has a carer in the morning and the night. It was getting too much for his mum to do it all. His is that bad now if he eats or drinks it goes to his lungs because his Parkinson's has changed his swallow reflex so he now has to be fed with special food and through a tube into his stomach. It's an awful disease x


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww no I feel so sorry for you all with your OHs dad. 
My grandad has been in and out of hospital since February and they've been testing him for it since then but only confirmed it 2 months ago. These past few weeks he's just got so much worse. He's ok though. Just hard seeing him like that. He was the center of everything and now he looks so frail and has to really think about what he wants to say. He's trapped upstairs at the moment but they have just got a grant for a stair lift which will be great for him. I'm so close to him and it just scares me seeing him this way and knowing its only going to get worse &#55357;&#56852; 

Yes I will book it. Gotta find the sodding form lol. Oh keeps moaning at me too lol xxx


----------



## clacko

You shouldn't need a form hunni just ring your gp and say you want to book a smear. That's how it works here anyway! 

I have booked a boudoir photoshoot for Thursday!!! I'm going to surprised oh with the pictures on our wedding day! Gonna take my friend so she can spur me on a little and help with poses! X


----------



## Cookie_88

Oh ok. Will get that sorted then lol. 

Ohhhhhhhhh sounds amazing Hun. Deff take a friend for moral support. 
I bet your oh will love that as a wedding pressie!! 

I'm feeling really pissed off. I spoke to my nan about how it went with his carers today, as it was the first day they were coming..... And they never bloody showed! So angry right now! Feel like phoning them myself tomorrow and kicking butt lol. But seriously, why say he needs help then never show! I'm fuming!!!! Going to Essex tomorrow so hopefully get some answers xxxx


----------



## karine

hiya girlies :flower:

gosh i've just been swamped lately at work am so sorry for being MIA..

cookie, so sorry you have to go thru all that stress hun. i went thru that a bit with my gran who had alzheimer's. my mum was with her most of the time but we ended up having to get a carer and let me tell you, we fired them monthly because they were all so crappy and unprofessional. try not to let it get to you too much hunnie, tho i know it's easier said than done! :hugs:

clacko.. a boudoir photoshoot?! ooooh that sounds so exciting and cool! what a fab idea! GL im sure you'll blow him away :winkwink:

afm, i started clomid on saturday and i'm due for an ultrasound next tuesday. think i may call and reschedule tho because i should ov on monday and i was reading that you should wait til after the ultrasound to have sex? grrr this is all so technical! anyways, i'm excited all the same.. please god let something work!

ok lemme get back to the chaos! speak soon luvs :hugs:


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies. Hope your both ok. Karine that sounds soooo confusing!! 

The photoshoot went amazing!!! I can honestly say I never saw myself as been good looking but my pictures were stunning!!! I looked so good! Ended up spending a fortune on pictures. I just have to wait 6 weeks for them to come back now but will deff show you ladies a couple! It will be an amazing present but not only that it was a fantastic experience and deff gave me soooo much more confidence! Made me feel very sexy and proud of myself!


----------



## karine

yay clacko! glad your photoshoot went well, bet your dh will be so blown away :winkwink: 

cookie.. hope everything is sorted with your granddad after you kicked a couple asses hunnie :hugs:

afm, am on my last day of clomid for this cycle! i called the dr's and she told me no bding til after my ultrasound next tuesday. i was so worried i'd miss ovulation but i decided to just relax and go with the flow and if i do miss it well there's always next cycle. im so excited to get sick tho, haha! so far i've only had some minor hot flashes. 

okay back to the grind.. much love, hugs and buttyplugs :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. Hope your both well. Sorry I've not been about much, works been stressful and I've just been crashing when I get home lol. 

Karine, fx for your first cycle if clomid! Where abouts in the cycle are you now? Fx fx fx for you. Feeling very excited for you. 

Clacko, how's the long cycle going? Hopefully it's sorted itself out now Hun. 

Afm, af is here. So onwards and upwards for me lol. 
But on a good note, I'm off on holiday tomorrow and I can't bloody wait! Not going abroad but off to wales and can't wait. We have a cottage and hot tub and going with another couple which is mine and OHs best friends. Can't wait to just chill and relax. Hopefully there won't be too much rain lol. 

Hope your both ok. Sending lots of love and hugs to you both xxxxxxx


----------



## karine

ooh cookie! a cottage in wales sounds so perfect! am quite jealous hun :winkwink: hope you had a blast.

i've had loads of work as well, which is why i haven't been on. i had my ultrasound scheduled for the day after i suspected i'd ovulate so i called the office and tried to get it pushed up bcuz they told me NO SEX til i had the ultrasound. so they told me, ah, don't worry, it'll be fine, you won't ov on that day.. and of course when i went in the technician said that it looked as though i already ovulated. i was SO mad!!!:hissy: she told me i could still try so we did but i doubt anything stuck. af is due today and i feel her coming on. but no worries, because this time i won't have to wait to have an ultrasound done :happydance:

anyhoo, gotta run, will be back on tmrw for an update.

:hugs:, love and buttyplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

How annoying Karine. Hope you got lucky but if not at least that ultrasound won't ruin anything for you. 

I'm back from Wales and have the holiday blues. It was perfect. Peaceful and relaxing. Just what the dr ordered :) not looking forward to going back to work though lol. 

Started testing again with my cb ov kit. No smiley yet but had plenty of fun bding so happy days lol. 

Hope your both well xxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Holiday blues suck, sometimes I wish we could stay forever!


----------



## karine

aww cookie, i know the feeling! glad you had a fun, relaxing time though :hugs: i go on vacay from next thursday for 2 1/2 weeks so can't wait :happydance: we won't be travelling anywhere this time, just chilling at home.. absolutely cannot wait! hope you got that smiley face hun!

grey! omg so nice to hear from you and see your pretty isabelle! how's mummyhood hunnie? :hugs:

afm, witchypoo showed 2 days late so i'm back on clomid again, today's my last day taking it this cycle. should ov on monday but we'll be bding from tomorrow just in case. my ttc buddy here at work just found out she's preggo so let's hope i get lucky too..

so back to the grind, hope you girls are great :hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hiiii grey! How are you doing Hun? 

Aww Karine, sorry witchy got you. Good luck for this cycle though hunni. Enjoy your vacation. Relax and have fun Hun. 

Afm, today is my birthday :happydance: but I was driving my car earlier and a rock got thrown up by the car in front and chipped my windscreen :-( needs replacing which sucks. However, I'm about 6dpo and my god do my (o)(o)s hurt! Just the sides. They feel bruised and when I take my bra off god does that hurt. Trying not to get excited but I have a little hope so fx xxxx


----------



## Clara cluck

Hello everyone! How are you all? What have I missed?! Hope everyone is well.

Sorry I've not been around, just moved house about 6 weeks ago :) 

Seren finally has her own room, she's been very good bless her.

Quick update: I'm around 7 weeks pregnant with her brother or sister! Feeling really sick and dizzy but I have to remember its for a good reason!

I'm hoping to get more chances to log in. Looking forward to catching up with you all and will read back on some posts. Lots of love xx


----------



## karine

clara!!!!! BIG CONGRATS hunnie!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: and welcome back, we've missed you! 

cookie.. fx hun! all crossables crossed for you :hugs:

afm, not sure if i ovulated on monday as i should have because i had no ewcm and hardly any ov pains at all, which are the 2 things i almost always get. but we bd'ed anyway and are still trying just in case i ov late or something. but i dunno, this cycle is different.. last cycle the clomid amplified all my symptoms and this time around i have nothing. so weird. so am wondering if i took it right lol. i guess time will tell.

today's my last day before i start vacay, i'm so happy and can't wait to wake up tomorrow and just know that i can roll over and go back to sleep, haha. really going to catch up on some r&r in the coming weeks and maybe start my christmas cleaning.

:dust::hug: and buttyplugs


----------



## Cookie_88

Awwww welcome back Clara! And hugeeeeee congratulations xxxx 

Karine, I hope your enjoying your vacation. :hugs: 

Afm... Af got me today and I'm just soooo fed up of all this! I'm frustrated with OH as the dr has given us all the info for his SA but it's too far away for us to do the sample at home and get it there in time. So I thought maybe we could make a few days of it and stay over in the town etc but he keeps putting it off. Just feel stuck!!!


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies! So so so sorry I haven't been online for so long! Iv missed you! 

Iv been taking a break from here As me and oh decided we would stop trying until the wedding day, after buying my wedding dress and all the planning that's gone into the wedding we decided to do one thing at a time. We plan on starting to try again on the wedding night ;-) 

Iv still been keeping an eye on my cycles which have been all over the place. I haven't had any ovulation bleeding this month like others. I'm now 4 days late, we have only been using condoms as protection but have been starting without so still a risk although very slim.

The wedding is all arranged now! I have my dress and have chosen the food and flowers. February can't come quick enough now!! 

So sorry cookie that your feeling fed up, can't be easy when oh keeps putting things off, couldn't you book the few days away and surprise him? I know it probably isn't easy with his work and things. 

Fingers crossed for you this cycle karine! 

Hello to the others I haven't met  

Whips, chains and a grey tie for good measure ;-) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya gals :hugs:

sorry i've been mia so long, nothing to report on my end, af came right on schedule :cry: been on clomid again since then and we've been trying but honestly i've kind of given up, i feel so hopeless, like it's never going to happen for us! i'm due to continue using it til january and if nothing happens i've got to go back in to see the doctor, i guess she may raise the dosage.. will keep trying but just going to concentrate on having a nice christmas.

hope everyone is well :hugs:

clara.. hope everything is progressing nicely for you hun :hugs:

cookie.. aww i understand how you feel :hugs: stay strong hun, everything will work out for you

clacko.. how exciting! february is right around the corner.. i bet you're counting down the days :winkwink:

:dust::hug: and buttyplugs :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunnies. Hope your all well. Still no bfp to report here either. 

This will be our year Hun xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi girls.. no luck on my end as yet either.. currently on day 2 of af. but other than that, life is good :)

speak soon xo


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies!!! How are you all? 

It's been a long time since I've been online. Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and happy new year!!! I decided to stay away for a while as we had decided to stop trying and didn't want to get obsessed with things again lol! 

My cycles seemed to have sorted themselves out and are roughy around 36 days again now and have also been noticing similar symptoms every month which is good cause hopefully will be able to tell the difference when the time comes! 

My wedding is 3 weeks tomorrow! It's coming quickly now, I'm due af sometime this weekend so hoping it comes on time as means I'm due to ovulate the day after the wedding! Which would be perfect as we plan to start trying as soon as we're married  so fingers crossed my cycle plays ball. Iv been having my usual symptoms so hoping she will! 

Have a feeling this year will be good for us all xxx


----------



## Achelois

WOW! Its been a while since I have been here! 

Apologies for taking so long to get back in touch - days turn into weeks and weeks into months....

Congrats to all of you that have had babies, to those pregnant with number 1 and Clara pregnant with number 2! To those still trying - hang on in there I promise its worth it.

Harry is the love of my life and after a somewhat bumpy start is doing really well - hes 15 months now! Not walking yet, although can move around furniture. Into everything and desperate to talk.

Hope youre all well and dont mind me crashing back on here to "see" you all

Baby dust and butt plugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







CHRISTMAS MINI-SESSIONS-6-9.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## karine

clacko.. early congrats on your upcoming nuptials, hunnie! :hugs: the timing has worked out perfectly, hope you have a fun wedding night :sex:

achelois.. oh harry is so yummy hun.. you did good :hugs: great to hear from you after so long! thanks for the encouragement, not giving up!

hope everyone is well :flower:

xx, k.


----------



## Cookie_88

A!!!!!!!!!! Omg look how big he is!!!! Can't believe he is that little baby i was cuddling last year! So grown up now! Meet up soon please???? 

Clacko! Good luck with your wedding, hope you have an amazing day! 

Karine, I'm still with your girlie! Stupid af hey!!! 
Seriously losing hope! Af started coming today and I just don't think I can do this anymore! I'm terrified of never holding my own newborn! I'm terrier of ever feeling that love and pride, and crazy hey, pain of giving birth! OH promised to go for his SA in Jan and still hasn't! I'm stuck.... I can't go for further testing until he has his SA! I'm just feeling broken, defeated and heart broken! 

Love to all my lovely ladies xxx shall return in a better mood next time lol xxxx


----------



## Achelois

Hello All!

Clacko - Enjoy the wedding hun!

Karine - Keep going lovely - you will catch that sticky one one day I promise! And they are so worth the wait. Thanks for your lovely comments too x

Cookie - Yes hunni - let sort something REALLY soon and meet up - I may be in the process of changing jobs, so if ok with you I am going to see what happens and then we can arrange something? Dont lose hope. Have a plan. What will you do if youre in the same situation in 1 week, 3 months, 6 months or a year? At least this will give you something to focus on. Tell OH how you are feeling - men! They just dont get it! Probably a bit of pride with them too - worrying if it is down to them (rejection and all that!)

Sending you all big hugs and butt pluggs (new members I mean this with love!)

A xxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies! How are you all?

Well I am now mrs Dawson!!!!! Our wedding was perfect and enjoyed every moment! I had ovulation pains the morning of the wedding so hopefully might of ovulated at the right time! We bd on our wedding night and the 3 days afterwards so should be in with a good chance! I'm around a week away from af now. This morning had a nose bleed and also had some lower cramping on Thursday. Also feeling very tired but has been none stop since we got married! 

Whips and chains  xxxx


----------



## karine

big congrats, mrs. dawson :flower: hope you caught that eggy! so glad everything went well with the wedding :thumbup::dust:

cookie.. *sigh* i'm so with you on feeling defeated and hopeless.. i've sort of given up myself, not charting or anything again for a bit, i just can't handle it right now. dh had another SA on saturday, and i have an appointment to see my ob-gyn next week. although i feel like it's so pointless! my cousin just had the most perfect baby girl after trying for 7 years.. she had one good tube and pcos and tried everything and ended up getting pregnant when she gave up on it ever happening. so there are lots of reasons to hope but i feel like i don't have the energy anymore. i guess i will still bd this week (i'm fertile sometime soon) but not holding my breath! :cry:

achelois.. thanks for the encouragement sweetie.. it's just a little hard now, may take a short break before i'm back in the game :winkwink:

ok back to the grind :comp: could do with a vacation somewhere far, far away just about now, feel like i'm going insane!

have a good one ladies :hugs:<3


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? I'm now 1dpo of my cycle after the wedding. We dtd 2 days before ov and the day before ov so I'm really hopeful we've timed it right this month! 

Xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi ladies. 

Clacko, fx for a post wedding bfp! Hope your day was special and amazing, just as you deserve. 

Karine, hang in there chick. I've gone all relaxed too. What will be will be. We will get there one day. Just have hope xxxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? 

I have some amazing news to share! I got my bfp yesterday! Had it confirmed at the doctors today and I am 4 weeks and 2 days! Baby Dawson will be due roughly 6th December but won't know until scan. 

Here is my pic 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-26.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

clacko said:


> hey ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I have some amazing news to share! I got my bfp yesterday! Had it confirmed at the doctors today and i am 4 weeks and 2 days! Baby dawson will be due roughly 6th december but won't know until scan.
> 
> Here is my pic
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/mobile%20uploads/image-26.jpg

congratulations!!!


----------



## clacko

Thanks grey girl x


----------



## Achelois

Yay so pleased for you Clacko. Congratulations xxxx

Ladies - keep the faith. This thread is all about women 100% achieving their goal of becoming a mummy/mommy and I will never forget the feelings I had before
I did. Rooting for ya all xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Congrates mrs Dawson!!!! What a lovely line too. H&H 9 months hunni. 

I haven't been on here for a while but had the feeling I should pop in, was expecting to see a bfp announcement on here lol. 

Karine good luck with your appointments. Hang in there hunni, positive vibes coming your way my dear xxxxxx 

Afm.... Nothing to report! lol. I'm a bit under the weather atm but on the mend now. Not been charting or checking for O so don't really know where I'm at lol. But hanging on in there. 

Hope everyone's ok. A, catch up deffo once I've shifted this cold bug. Don't wanna give it to little man xxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Karine. I've been googling, yep back on the crazy train lol. I've just ordered a book called Bump & Grind - an A-Z guide for when your trying to get pregnant. 
It's written by someone who's been there and wanted a book to help her through but didn't want all the depressing stuff. So it looks quite humorous and fun. Looking forward to it arriving :happydance: will let you know what it's like but may be worth a butchers cos I found 'Taking charge of your fertility' didn't really help me lol xxxxxz


----------



## karine

hi girlies,

gosh it's been so long.. i forgot my password so i've been putting off posting because i was so lazy to go thru the whole password resetting thing :dohh:

firstly.. clacko! huge, huge congrats hunnie! hope everything's progressing nicely and you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: 

cookie :hugs: will definitely check that book out.. i need something to give me some kind of encouragement at this point! last month i started bleeding (lightly) on 6dpo and it just lasted 1 day so i thought for sure it was ib.. was so excited! so i started testing at 12 dpo and kept getting negatives :cry: i'm now 9 days late and up to the last time i checked (5 days late) it was still :bfn: 

there is no sign of af! i don't know what's going on, it's so frustrating because af has never been off before, she comes like clockwork every time.. i'm thinking maybe the bleed at 6 dpo was a mini-period? so i called my doc today and the nurse told me to wait another week and if i'm still getting bfns and af still hasn't showed, then i can come in and have some tests done or do an ultrasound. 

i seriously never thought getting pregnant would be such an ordeal.. i'm so scared to test now lol.. everytime i see the stupid single line it's like a blow to my chest.

anyhoo, will just try to remain calm for now, grrrrrr! will keep you all posted.

sorry for ranting and love to all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## karine

well it looks like i just missed a period because af just came, stupid cow :) as you always say, cookie, onwards and upwards :winkwink:

off to get that book!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww Karine! Was getting excited reading that!!! Stupid af. 
But that's my girlie! Onwards and upwards Indeedy!!!! 
I love the book. Have only skimmed over a few pages atm but seems so much better than all the others I've read! Deff worth an order. 

We will get there soon my darling. We will stick together xxxxxxx


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies how you all doing? Iv had my 12 week scan today and thought id share with you I'm due on my birthday! 9th December! 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-43.jpg


----------



## karine

oh clacko that's so great :hugs: so happy for you girlie! :flower:

thanks cookie.. yeah we will get there eventually :hugs:

i feel so weird! period lasted only a little over a day and so i did a digital test on monday bcuz it didn't feel right but got a big ole 'not pregnant' 

but i still feel exhausted to the point of not being able to get up sometimes and now i have fever, nausea and breast and ovary pain.. so going to pay the doctor a visit tomorrow. the scary part for me is the exhaustion, i've had it for 2 weeks now and i just know something is wrong. keep your fingers crossed for me that it's nothing bad, i'm scared shitless tbh :cry:


----------



## Cookie_88

Clacko congrates on your gorgeous scan!!!! :happydance: 
How exciting for you!!!!! 

Karine, good luck at the drs. Be sure to let us know how it goes! Maybe you are pregnant and the digi just wanst sensitive enough? Maybe testing too soon if the 1 day af was IB??? Don't panic, hope all goes well hunni bunni :hugs: xxxxx 

Afm... I *think* af is late?!? lol. Was relaxing this month and so didn't track but pretty sure af was due at the start of this week. I had some brown spotting on sat so expected af by Monday. It's now Thursday and af isn't here. Had spotting on and off but no af. Had cramping but nothing lol. Have tested but bfn.... So yeah... Just waiting it out lol. Fun fun fun. Maybe my body fancied joining in on the craziness with you Karine lol xxxxxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Af showed today! With avengance! Lol. 
Not actually that upset. Looking forward to putting in to practise se of the fun things I've read in my new book..... Karine you must buy it!!! I've laughed so much reading it!!!! Looking forward to the next cycle and feeling damn positive so bring it on xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya sweetie :hugs:

glad to know you're okay and excited about all the baby-making! :winkwink:

afm i guess it really was af because i've started spotting today right on cue. but i'm okay too, not upset like i normally am, dunno why! i've decided to do the hsg test thingie so by tomorrow when af is here full on will call and set my appointment for that. haven't gotten the book yet because it not available on amazon us right now but i'll keep checking :)

sex life is in need of some spice again with the world cup going on and plus we're putting on the finishing touches on the condo so it more or less never happens. i just get so fed up of having to be the one making the move all the time! but i bought some fishnets and a garter to go with my halloween costume this year so am thinking of giving him a lil surprise next week hahaha! sucks that i have to do all the work tho, silly man!

hugs and buttyplugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww hunni, I'm glad your all ok. 
If you can't get the book then I'm more than happy to post you mine. I'm almost done with it. I really think you should read it so I'm more than happy to do that hunni. 

Ohhhh sounds like hubby is in for some fun. I know what you mean about making all the effort though. Chin up and bd on lol. It's so hard when life gets in the way of things hey Hun. 

I'm glad your ok though, been thinking of you xxxx


----------



## karine

cookie..

gosh i've been so delinquent.. sorry i skipped out on you hun :hugs: i decided to just take a much-needed break from all this baby business, i guess i was more torn up than i realized. but will be getting my feet wet again from this cycle, though i'm just going to be going thru the motions. wanted to not try for a couple more months but my mum convinced me otherwise, i guess i would've really been wasting time.. but it's been so relaxing and lovely NOT TRYING! have to go in to get my clomid today as i'm expecting af any day now.. i don't even know when haha, i was so fed-up i just said eff it all!

i'm getting the book sometime next week too.. so how have you been? i hope all is well with you :hugs:

love, hugs and buttyplugs :hug::dust:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hey hunni. 

Good to see your back :happydance: 
I know what you mean though, sometimes it's nice to just step away from it all and take a break. Good to see your back in the game though. 
It's great your getting the book. Hope you laugh as much as I did reading it. 

I'm all ok. Same shit different day really lol. 
Af is currently here. Felt a bit rubbish but totally over it now, the wine helps lol. I haven't been checking for ov so will prob start that up again this cycle to at least see what's going on lol. OH has been flat out at work with harvest atm so not really had much bding going on lol. But it's slowing down a bit now so fx lol. 

Hope your all ok and ready to go again with this cycle. Good luck sweetie and keep me posted xxxx 

Love and buttplugs xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hiya chick,

how goes the bd'ing? nothing much going on here because dh was away for work for the past 3 weeks but as soon as things settle down we'll be back at it hopefully. and i've been sick for the past month too so not really in the mood! i caught the flu a month ago and after it went away the fever and chills came back and have been terrorizing me ever since so i'm currently doing alot of blood tests etc to figure out wth is wrong. 

honestly i cannot remember what it is like to wake up and not be sick lol. am hoping it's nothing serious, fx.. it's just the fever and fatigue and some insomnia and one test did show that my iron levels were low so i'm hoping it's just a matter of iron deficiency or something. should know by the weekend but in the mean time i'm trying not to stress and think the worst (and i'm failing miserably lol)

will keep you informed :)

hugs and buttyplugs,

k.


----------



## Cookie_88

Aww im so sorry to hear your feeling so rotton hunni. 
Really hope they get to the bottom of whats wrong and get you back on the mend soon. Im sure its nothing serious, so try not to stress yourself out worrying. 

Not much bding going on here. We are currently in the process of buying a house so very stressed atm and as soon as i hit the pillow im in a zombie like state as so tired lol. Going to wait until the house is all sorted and im stress free before actively trying again. So we shall see. 

Hope your all ok 
Love and butt plugs xxxxx


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope the house buying goes smoothly, I did it a little while ago and it's horrible :( 

I've not been around much as not ttc anymore and didn't want to take focus from that, but I have been popping in and am rooting for you guys :)


----------



## Cookie_88

Grey!!!!! How are you doing hunni?? Don't be silly your always welcome here!!!! 

Yeah tell me about it on the house front. We should be in within 7 weeks so that's scary and exciting lol. It's going to be so strange moving out of our 1 bed rented flat and in to our very own 3 bed house! All that room lol. 

I've also got an interview for a job next week so potentially a lot of change coming up. 

Hope everyone is all ok xxxxxx


----------



## karine

hi girls :flow:

cookie.. good luck with the house business hunnie, it must be very close now, huh? moving day is looming! how exciting :happydance: hope your interview went well and things settle down soon so you can start trying again :hugs:

grey.. hi hun, gosh i haven't been on so long, i just cannot remember if i congratulated you on baby no 2 :flower: so happy for you! it's always great to hear from the alums, gives us hope :)

afm things are ok, turns out i had the flu and it seemed to linger.. so i bought a thermometer and started checking my temp when i felt feverish but actually i had no fever. and when i checked my calendar i realized the feverish feeling came the week before and after af so it was really just that damned witch playing with my sanity grrrr:growlmad:

we tried this month but didn't work out ov day or anything, just went with it and not feeling pregnant/different but i'm not symptom spotting and not even remotely concerned about if i am or not and it feels good lol. no stress!

there's so much to do now with christmas just around the corner anyways!

ok back to work now.. hope everyone is great:dust::hug:


----------



## Cookie_88

Hi. 

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry I've not been on recently. Been very stressed and not well recently. 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi xxxx


----------

